# Levi morgan back to Mathews????



## jlm81

Heard somewhere that Levi Morgan was going back to Mathews. Can anybody else touch on this subject?

Sent from my SCH-I545L using Tapatalk


----------



## brushdog

I heard Oneida is trying to pick him up too? LOL

Come contract time, everyone will know where he ends up


----------



## wvminer

Yea you'll find out in a couples months. I'd say he is staying with elite.


----------



## ScottyE

It would have cost Mathews a lot of money. Like a number with many many many zeros on the end of it. 

With that said I think he is staying with Elite


----------



## eljugador

You can visit the 8 page thread on this very topic from the past few weeks on here. Pretty much saying the same thing then 8 pages of nothing.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

The talk is he will be taking a cut in pay, but said he just Loves those Mathews Bows.


----------



## sinko

I heard Nathan Brooks will be going to Black Widow.


----------



## petertom

i heard 10 years 10 million


----------



## ArcheryRoad

With all the Halon bows they've sold this year they can afford him especially since Elite hasn't been paying him. That's why he's leaving Elite


----------



## hrtlnd164

I heard there is a search function on AT that no one knows how to use..


----------



## bowman5000

Bahahahahaha


hrtlnd164 said:


> I heard there is a search function on AT that no one knows how to use..


----------



## Skeeter 58

"Show me the money"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boubou

You guys got it all wrong he will sign with an umbrella company


----------



## Skeeter 58

Boubou said:


> You guys got it all wrong he will sign with an umbrella company


Almost forgot about that one. LOL.


----------



## schott9014

Everyone's a comedian...


----------



## shootstraight

schott9014 said:


> Everyone's a comedian...


Sup, Levi?


----------



## poetic

all of you are wrong.. he is signing to Topoint. for a estamaited 66.5M Yuan. just to show that the China Mathews are better than the US knockoffs.


----------



## bowman5000

Will the bow he shoots honestly change what you like and purchase?


----------



## bsharkey

need more Levi Info. can't shoot without knowing what hes doing


----------



## Michael Myers

I heard he was starting his own bow company....:hello2:


----------



## Doebuster

These post always bring a lot of sarcasm , is he going back to mathews ? Yes he is ,why ? The same reason he went to elite ! $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!


----------



## Viper69

Rumors are Mathews, elite, bowtech and Pse. Who knows.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman5000

I can see someone who is not serious about archery buying a bow because Levy shoots it. I would hope the serious archers would buy what they like and feel comfortable with


----------



## nestly

bowman5000 said:


> Will the bow he shoots honestly change what you like and purchase?


Not me... but yes, his celebrity status obviously sells A LOT of bows.


----------



## Stickthrower

I heard he's going back to Mathews and he's getting 30% ownership in the company................................Hell if we're going to tell lies, let's tell some damn good ones.


----------



## RavinHood

Didn't like the elite I shot this year so I didn't buy it. One would think or careless whose sponsored by who. Though I really wanted to shoot and own a hoyt because of Cameron Hanes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lee31

I heard he got part ownership when he signed with Elite . So I'm guessing he's staying . I really have no idea though and I really don't care . I'll shoot whatever I feel is best for me .


----------



## Kstigall

He's soon to sign with the Pirates! He's decided to become a hall of fame pitcher......


----------



## MI1

No pay no stay

sent from NASA


----------



## spike camp

nestly said:


> Not me... but yes, his celebrity status obviously sells A LOT of bows.


Not possible....Dale said so.


----------



## Outsider

For bow comapnies the major target audience are new archers. Because most of the new archers will research bows on internet and then who is best in archery. So if they find Levi with Elite bow they buy elite, if Reo with Hoyt then hoyt. 
Companies know folks who have been in archery for long time won't buy the bow because top archer is shooting in.


----------



## GuntherChaconne

hrtlnd164 said:


> I heard there is a search function on AT that no one knows how to use..


I heard the AT search function is about as useful as tits on a frog


----------



## bowman5000

Well if you insist on buying a bow because of Levy, regardless if it is Elite or Mathews, you made a damn good choice in archery equipment. They both value comfort over speed.


----------



## young blood

I don't shoot Elite or Mathews but I enjoy his show. I love seeing him kill little New Mexico elk and call them Giants. His show is really good though.


----------



## Robert43

poetic said:


> all of you are wrong.. he is signing to Topoint. for a estamaited 66.5M Yuan. just to show that the China Mathews are better than the US knockoffs.


Hi you got that wrong as a China Mathews is only 1/3 the price of a US knock off hes going for 22M Yuan


----------



## Robert43

Hi no here going to use a Redzone bow here it is
https://www.worldwidemartialarts.com.au/images/super/falcon.jpg


----------



## SCFox

nestly said:


> Not me... but yes, his celebrity status obviously sells A LOT of bows.


Only to AT members. 

SCFox


----------



## NYSBowman

I'm surprised to hear that ANY archery pro makes big endorsement dollars. 

Anyone happen to know how much is spent in the US on archery gear(bows, sights, accessories) every year? (Serious question btw)


----------



## whack n stack

If and when he leaves, expect a lot of guys to buy the bows he shoots. Simple as that. He's a good spokesman for anyone he's associated with. I would say good luck to Levi, but he needs none of my good wishes. The man has earned his role in the Archery industry!


----------



## derwet

I had heard that the riff between him and Elite was over a signature bow that was to be produced by Elite, with him earning a portion from every one of these bows sold. Apparently, the signature bow has yet to be made causing the problem. How true is this? That, I cannot answer. It is simply one of the potential reason I heard for him to be leaving Elite--if that even happens.


----------



## Jeremy K

He and I just spoke about his future plans over a quick round at a local 3D range ,after the 3rd time I split one of arrows down the middle he decided he didn't like me anymore and wouldn't say where he was going. He just told me where to go.


----------



## catkinson

Mcgregor in the 4th round !


----------



## bowman5000

I'm not the smartest fellow in the world but it seems to me that you possibly may have a hint of sarcasm in your post


young blood said:


> I don't shoot Elite or Mathews but I enjoy his show. I love seeing him kill little New Mexico elk and call them Giants. His show is really good though.


----------



## bowman5000

Diaz in 3


catkinson said:


> Mcgregor in the 4th round !


----------



## nestly

It's fun to talk and speculate about, but those who actually know how things stand are unlikely to spill the beans early, and in the end it really doesn't matter to anyone other than Levi and whatever company(s) he's negotiating with.


----------



## Jeremy K

catkinson said:


> Mcgregor in the 4th round !


You're fixing to be disappointed.


----------



## ppkaprince98

I heard his is sick of compounds and is switching to a crossbow!!


----------



## Kstigall

Jeremy K said:


> He and I just spoke about his future plans over a quick round at a local 3D range ,after the 3rd time I split one of arrows down the middle he decided he didn't like me anymore and wouldn't say where he was going. He just told me where to go.


Don't you hate it when you take a super star down a few notches and they got all snot nosed over it? Back in the day, I hit 3 straight..........I mean 5 straight Nolan Ryan fastballs out of the park. He rushed ME so I biitch slapped him into the dirt. He retired shortly there after...........


----------



## shootstraight

Kstigall said:


> Don't you hate it when you take a super star down a few notches and they got all snot nosed over it? Back in the day, I hit 3 straight..........I mean 5 straight Nolan Ryan fastballs out of the park. He rushed ME so I biitch slapped him into the dirt. He retired shortly there after...........


Sweet, were you there the day that Bobob broke an Olympic swimming record with Mikey Phelps strapped to his back? That was impressive.


----------



## BillyRay

Jeremy K said:


> He and I just spoke about his future plans over a quick round at a local 3D range ,after the 3rd time I split one of arrows down the middle he decided he didn't like me anymore and wouldn't say where he was going. He just told me where to go.


^^underrated post!!! Lol :spit:


----------



## Stickthrower

bowman5000 said:


> Well if you insist on buying a bow because of Levy, regardless if it is Elite or Mathews, you made a damn good choice in archery equipment. They both value comfort over speed.


Says no man that owns a Halon.


----------



## Stickthrower

Jeremy K said:


> You're fixing to be disappointed.


Mcgregor said 2 rounds or less. That's one dude I wouldn't argue with.


----------



## nestly

Stickthrower said:


> Mcgregor said 2 rounds or less. That's one dude I wouldn't argue with.


I laid him out in a bar fight once... he ain't all that.


----------



## kcager

Man you are spot on...lol


----------



## Keith t

Stickthrower said:


> Mcgregor said 2 rounds or less. That's one dude I wouldn't argue with.



He said Diaz wouldn't make it out of the 1st round last time. Diaz has a cement head, it's obvious by the way he talks....dude can't even put a sentence together. For Conor to say down in the 2nd is a tall order.

I have "Mystic Mac." winning by decision.


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

Mcgregor is gonna get choked again in the 4th or 5th.


----------



## rocket80

I heard that after Darrin gets healed up from surgery that him and Levi are getting a show similar to Mtvs Rob and Big. Where Levi goes around shooting his bow different places around Pittsburgh and Darrin keeps the cops and groupies at bay.


----------



## 138104

So, I just left the Morgan's. I was keeping Sam company while Levi is away sheep hunting. Anyway, they are both staying with Elite. Sam said that even though he works out everyday, he gets tired quick shoot the Mathew's boat anchors.


----------



## sagecreek

He's going to do the "Switchback"


----------



## 138104

#imadetheswitchback


----------



## bendnsend

Who cares. Its all about money now not which bow is better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crow Terminator

SCFox said:


> Only to AT members.
> 
> SCFox


That is false! Everybody knows that most AT members could beat Levi or any of the other pros if they wanted to. But you know...they just don't have the time to practice and are only bowhunters anyway, so they don't care about shooting foam or for score. Oh and I almost forgot, the majority of AT had/has the opinion that cams without yokes are useless.


----------



## shootstraight

Crow Terminator said:


> That is false! Everybody knows that most AT members could beat Levi or any of the other pros if they wanted to. .


Only if shooting in the wind without an umbrella.


----------



## nestly

Perry24 said:


> #imadetheswitchback


someone would get sued... lol


----------



## Etheis

Doesn't matter where he goes I'm going to shoot what he shoots, cuz you only shoot good if you shoot what he shoots. :darkbeer:


----------



## Done Right

ArcheryRoad said:


> With all the Halon bows they've sold this year they can afford him especially since Elite hasn't been paying him. That's why he's leaving Elite


Best one i read yet


----------



## carlosii

Kstigall said:


> He's soon to sign with the Pirates! He's decided to become a hall of fame pitcher......


...and play back-up to Big Ben for the Steelers during the NFL season.
(After the whoopin' the Steelers took the other night he may be just the fix they're gonna need.)


----------



## carlosii

schott9014 said:


> Everyone's a comedian...


Dale B1 ain't.


----------



## carlosii

How come these threads always center on Morgan?

What about some of the other guys and gals?

Any rumors about them?

BTW, there's also the rumor that Mathews is re-evaluating all shooters in its program and expects to dump a bunch of them. If so, might see a lot less yeller and black there next year.


----------



## mikesmith66

Kstigall said:


> He's soon to sign with the Pirates! He's decided to become a hall of fame pitcher......



They'll trade him for "prospects" :tongue:


----------



## Straight Arrow

Maybe he's going to Gear Head Archery!


----------



## PSE 2374

Take it for what it's worth, at the Elite/CBE/Winners Choice booth at Buck Masters Expo, the husband and wife Elite shooters hinted with great certainty that Levi was going back to Mathews. Still has to meet contractual obligations. I don't really care what you or anyone shoots, just thought it was an interesting bit of information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigxt

Actually I am kind of jealous. When someone can make a living shooting tournaments and hunting all over the world and support their family while doing it. Good for them. I guarantee that many people on AT wish they could have that life style. The only thing that would suck is being away from family. I worked on the road for 8 years. After my daughter was born I missed the first year of her growing up. I don't wish that upon anyone.


----------



## novich69

PSE 2374 said:


> Take it for what it's worth, at the Elite/CBE/Winners Choice booth at Buck Masters Expo, the husband and wife Elite shooters hinted with great certainty that Levi was going back to Mathews. Still has to meet contractual obligations. I don't really care what you or anyone shoots, just thought it was an interesting bit of information.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And we are to believe what someone from buckmasters says?


----------



## PSE 2374

novich69 said:


> And we are to believe what someone from buckmasters says?


You don't have to believe anything, hence "take it for what it's worth". Stay thirsty my friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lefty150

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w8indq

brushdog said:


> I heard Oneida is trying to pick him up too? LOL
> 
> Come contract time, everyone will know where he ends up


I wouldn't count this one out lol they probably have the most money backing them of any company now...

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## SCFox

Crow Terminator said:


> That is false! Everybody knows that most AT members could beat Levi or any of the other pros if they wanted to. But you know...they just don't have the time to practice and are only bowhunters anyway, so they don't care about shooting foam or for score. Oh and I almost forgot, the majority of AT had/has the opinion that cams without yokes are useless.


I keep forgetting that some of the best archers in the world reside in the AT world. 

SCFox


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

bowman5000 said:


> I can see someone who is not serious about archery buying a bow because Levy shoots it. I would hope the serious archers would buy what they like and feel comfortable with


I doubt anybody who isn't serious about archery would even know who Levi is. I could ask the next ten bowhunters I meet and I bet none have the faintest idea.


----------



## Momentum man

I was told Excalibur was picking him up as their new team shooter.


----------



## J-Dubyah

carlosii said:


> Dale B1 ain't.


Haha...some were good. This by far got a solid chuckle out of me.


----------



## ridgehunter70

And some people on here are quick to act like the god of tournament archery just because they had a podium finish. Smh

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70

hrtlnd164 said:


> I heard there is a search function on AT that no one knows how to use..


I also heard there are smart asses on here but....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crow Terminator

Hey it's the Pro Novice class guy!! Still shaking that head and taking everything so serious. I guess he shook all his brains out of his ears from shaking the head so much.


----------



## 7thgenmt

Never heard of the guy,guess he isnt a God in MT....


----------



## MI1

I really can't believe that Levi really has people buying bows because he shoots them....it's like saying tiger helps sell Nike golf clubs...lol

sent from NASA


----------



## matthewsmenace

I've heard alot of rumors 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntin Hard

7thgenmt said:


> Never heard of the guy,guess he isnt a God in MT....


If you could shoot a bow as good as you can be a troll then you wouldn't be jealous because there would be threads about you too.


----------



## TerryLN

I'm going to shoot a bow the best that I can shoot it. I don't give a rat's ass if Levi our who shoots it. I've learned over the years, shoot what feels good to you

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

I shoot an Elite cuz Levi does. If he shoots Mathews next year, than I'll switch since they must be the best if Levi is shooting them.


----------



## TerryLN

Are you kissing a little ass, or what. JS !!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

Perry24 said:


> I shoot an Elite cuz Levi does. If he shoots Mathews next year, than I'll switch since they must be the best if Levi is shooting them.


Exactly, he's the best pro cause he knows what the best bow is, it was Elite now it must be Mathews.


----------



## TerryLN

Just bought a new halon, not because Levi shoots them, because I want to shoot them. If I don't like it I'll sell it.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

shootstraight said:


> Exactly, he's the best pro cause he knows what the best bow is, it was Elite now it must be Mathews.


Amen brother!


----------



## Robert43

carlosii said:


> Dale B1 ain't.


Quote of the year


----------



## ridgehunter70

Post 84 is the prime example. 
How many years has he been shooting asa without going pro???
I've only shot the asa for 2 yrs until my new career led me different directions. Once again

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## highwaynorth

I'm in for the why I switched video. It should be interesting.


----------



## joffutt1

Levi posted a ram kill he just had. No pic of bow or any usual elite hashtag since he started the hunt like he usually does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert43

joffutt1 said:


> Levi posted a ram kill he just had. No pic of bow or any usual elite hashtag since he started the hunt like he usually does.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe he didnt use a bow he might have just thrown the arrow at the ram & it expired


----------



## joffutt1

Robert43 said:


> Maybe he didnt use a bow he might have just thrown the arrow at the ram & it expired


Yeah. That. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxis88

Robert43 said:


> Maybe he didnt use a bow he might have just thrown the arrow at the ram & it expired


He used a spear. Now UA is dropping his sponsorship.


----------



## Keith t

Keith t said:


> He said Diaz wouldn't make it out of the 1st round last time. Diaz has a cement head, it's obvious by the way he talks....dude can't even put a sentence together. For Conor to say down in the 2nd is a tall order.
> 
> I have "Mystic Mac." winning by decision.


told ya!!!

shoulda put money on it!!


----------



## 3-D For Life

I noticed the same thing about Levi's hunt. No mention of elite anything before or after it was over. If everyone remembers he did the same thing back when he switched to elite. 
While I was at the worlds and was speaking with someone from the elite factory they stated someone big was leaving elite and going to Hoyt. They also said they were kinds happy with them leaving?


----------



## MI1

Levi is a diva

sent from NASA


----------



## 138104

I equate this to other sports. Levi is part of the Elite team. If he leaves, it is as big of a story as LeBron leaving Cleveland to go to Miami.


----------



## MI1

Perry24 said:


> I equate this to other sports. Levi is part of the Elite team. If he leaves, it is as big of a story as LeBron leaving Cleveland to go to Miami.


Not really.....
The magnitude of the NBA or a team in the NBA with one player leaving to go to another team / town. You have no idea what economic impact LeBron has had when he left Cleveland and then come back....it's immensely gigantic!!!!!
I have a friend that works in the front office in ticket sales....it's crazy how much money!!!!!!!!!!
Huge difference in money
LeBron has more of a impact on ticket sales, merchandise, restaurants etc than Levi would in1000000 lifetimes.


sent from NASA


----------



## MI1

Perry 24
I get the what your saying though. For Tournament archery.. he's the lebron or tiger woods

sent from NASA


----------



## MI1

Let's be honest....1% on here or less actually shoot elite because if Levi

sent from NASA


----------



## nestly

MI1 said:


> Let's be honest....1% on here or less actually shoot elite because if Levi


I'm sure Elite's market share has increased far more than 1% directly attributable to Levi.


----------



## Kstigall

For those saying what Levi does is irrelevant to a bow manufacturer or his employer. This thread is 4 days old and has over 7,000 views......

If you don't think being able to say that your bow has won xx world championships in glossy magazine advertisements OR having it on TV in a hunting show in the hands of a very likable and attractive young couple then you are smarter than all outdoor product manufacturers! How many Drury brothers DVD's have been viewed by guys spending millions every year or hunting products? Having yoru product in "winning" situations is good publicity! Way back when Mathews flooded the market with "success" stories and pictures............... Did it work for them?

By the way, I have NEVER bought a hunting dvd of any kind!


I am not saying everyone has bought an Elite because of Levi. I am saying that a lot of folks have noticed and considered Elite because he has put them on the podium and on TV shows. Samantha is a part of the "Levi package" and she is a very positive part of it.

I'm fairly certain many more Elite's were at ASA and IBO tournaments the year Levi signed.........


----------



## MI1

Kstigall said:


> For those saying what Levi does is irrelevant to a bow manufacturer or his employer. This thread is 4 days old and has over 7,000 views......
> 
> If you don't think being able to say that your bow has won xx world championships in glossy magazine advertisements OR having it on TV in a hunting show in the hands of a very likable and attractive young couple then you are smarter than all outdoor product manufacturers! How many Drury brothers DVD's have been viewed by guys spending millions every year or hunting products? Having yoru product in "winning" situations is good publicity! Way back when Mathews flooded the market with "success" stories and pictures............... Did it work for them?
> 
> By the way, I have NEVER bought a hunting dvd of any kind!
> 
> 
> I am not saying everyone has bought an Elite because of Levi. I am saying that a lot of folks have noticed and considered Elite because he has put them on the podium and on TV shows. Samantha is a part of the "Levi package" and she is a very positive part of it.


Tiger Woods can't sell clubs....elite will be just fine for sales with or without Levi...
His impact isn't what many think on sales....


sent from NASA


----------



## Doofy_13

nestly said:


> I'm sure Elite's market share has increased far more than 1% directly attributable to Levi.


Couldn't agree more with this.

People can say "It's not because of Levi" which may be true...but when he picked up the bow and showed how well they perform everyone was buying Elite. He put the spotlight on Elite which brought the crowd. In the end people will follow Levi because he isn't going to shoot a crap product.


----------



## nestly

MI1 said:


> Tiger Woods can't sell clubs....elite will be just fine for sales with or without Levi...
> His impact isn't what many think on sales....


I'm sure Elite will be fine too, but their sales before signing Levi weren't nearly what they are now. If a smaller company such as Obsession, Expedition, New Breed, etc would/could pick up the biggest name in domestic archery (ie Levi Morgan) their sales would skyrocket just as Elite's did.

Nike and other companies didn't give Tiger those big checks out of the goodness of their hearts, and neither does Elite for Levi. You're under estimating product marketing and the impact of celebrity endorsement.


----------



## aread

It's all about product positioning in the market. Levi, Reo, Logan, etc. don't sell bows, they changed the perception about Elite. With these guys, Elite is not in the mix when an archer is thinking about a new bow. For example, Bear makes a very good hunting bow. But do we consider Bear to be on the same level as Elite, Hoyt or Mathews? No, because that's not where Bear has positioned themselves in the market. Elite is trying to position themselves as one of the more desirable brands, that hunters buy when they can afford and want more than a Bear. I doubt that any hunter will kill more with an Elite than they would with a Bear, but due to the Elite pro's they see the Elite as a better bow. 

Levi, Samantha & the rest of the Elite pro's have done their main job just by creating a buzz about Elite. If they win a lot with Elite, so much the better.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## XForce Girl

aread said:


> It's all about product positioning in the market. Levi, Reo, Logan, etc. don't sell bows, they changed the perception about Elite. With these guys, Elite is not in the mix when an archer is thinking about a new bow. For example, Bear makes a very good hunting bow. But do we consider Bear to be on the same level as Elite, Hoyt or Mathews? No, because that's not where Bear has positioned themselves in the market. Elite is trying to position themselves as one of the more desirable brands, that hunters buy when they can afford and want more than a Bear. I doubt that any hunter will kill more with an Elite than they would with a Bear, but due to the Elite pro's they see the Elite as a better bow.
> 
> Levi, Samantha & the rest of the Elite pro's have done their main job just by creating a buzz about Elite. If they win a lot with Elite, so much the better.
> 
> JMHO,
> Allen


But, what would of happened if they suddenly weren't winning with Elite? Or started shooting worse? Would the brand still be looked at in a positive way?


----------



## nestly

XForce Girl said:


> But, what would of happened if they suddenly weren't winning with Elite? Or started shooting worse? Would the brand still be looked at in a positive way?


If he couldn't win with the bow, both the bow/brand and the shooter's personal marketability go down.


----------



## MI1

Aread has it the most correct....product perception

sent from NASA


----------



## MI1

If Levi started shooting Martin for a example....
Would there sales really go up enough to get them out if the hell hole there in???


sent from NASA


----------



## nestly

MI1 said:


> If Levi started shooting Martin for a example....
> Would there sales really go up enough to get them out if the hell hole there in???


Enough? I don't know enough about Martin's financial status, but I guarantee their sales would go up and you'd see a lot more Martins at both large and local tournaments. More bows in competition means more podium finishes, more podiums mean more non-competitive archers will consider that brand.... success breeds success


----------



## Sagittarius

Your post #110 is right on the money, Kstigall ! :thumbs_up
I admit, I became interested in Elite when Levi signed with them.
I liked his ("why I switched to Elite") video and decided to check them out.
Didn't buy one but it made me pay attention.

I admit, I love the see the guns, bows, or optics I use featured in videos by professionals who use them too.
I like the fact that Lee and Tiffany use a Hogg Father sight on their bows like I do.
I used the Hogg Father first and figure Lee and Tiffany must have seen the pics of mine posted here on AT and got one for themselves, lol. 

I predict, it will, absolutely, have a negative effect on Elite's sales if Levi leaves and a positive one for whoever he signs with.
There is no doubt in my mind about that :exclaim:


----------



## MI1

The question is
Is he leaving....when, to who and why...

sent from NASA


----------



## rockyw

I heard Levi had a piece of Elite? If that's true he will not go anywhere.


----------



## 138104

Folks, he isn't leaving Elite.


----------



## aread

XForce Girl said:


> But, what would of happened if they suddenly weren't winning with Elite? Or started shooting worse? Would the brand still be looked at in a positive way?


Not good, but not a reason to ditch them. They still have reputations that Elite is buying.


----------



## GreggWNY

Levi, just like many other athletes actually has an agent who negotiates terms. The agent is going to get the best deal for him because then they both get more money.


----------



## Mallardbreath

Actually Levi switched to Elite when he learned that I was shooting one. I'm still shooting it, so I don't think he will be changing.:wink::shade::sign10:


----------



## shootstraight




----------



## sagecreek

shootstraight said:


>


hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Predator

rockyw said:


> I heard Levi had a piece of Elite? If that's true he will not go anywhere.


I don't know whether they gave him some sliver equity in some form or not but, to the extent they did, that absolutely doesn't mean he won't go anywhere. People leave companies in which they hold equity all the time. I held equity in the last company I worked for - didn't keep me from leaving. I hold it in the company I work for now and that won't keep me from leaving when the right opportunity presents itself. I'm sure there are buyout provisions where he would walk away with whatever the current fair value of any vested equity is when he leaves.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

hes gone; he didn't tag Elite in his latest ram kill on facebook or instagram.


----------



## MI1

The plot thickens

sent from NASA


----------



## Archerybuff

Not sure where he's going but I doubt he is staying with Elite. The picture he posted on Name the Game doesn't show Elite at all. No bow, no hat, nothing. There is no mention of Levi tagging a monster on Elites Facebook page either. 
I would say he is Gone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider

I don't see no bow on this picture. This is his latest kill.
photo credit: Name the Game TV. Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/NameTheGam...818989429373/1058222467589018/?type=3&theater


----------



## carlosii

shootstraight said:


>


Well, that settles it...Levi Morgan is headed for Mathews.


----------



## BillyRay

shootstraight said:


>


^^^^Best post of the thread!!!! LOL :spit:


----------



## Ghostbuck

Is that lost camo he is wearing?


----------



## -bowfreak-

The funny thing is if Levi leaves Elite it will be because the bows suck. If he stays it is because of the money. Elite can't win this one in the court of public opinion. 

Truth be told it is some combination of money and equipment. To what degree for either factor is only speculation. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dren17

Ghostbuck said:


> Is that lost camo he is wearing?


Good catch - appears to be Lost IMO.


----------



## archerdad

Pass the popcorn lol


----------



## MI1

Yawn

sent from NASA


----------



## Kstigall

Even if he leaves Elite the exposure the brand has received will have a lasting effect. It's up to Elite to continue to grow and expand their customer base. 

You could be a bow hunter that stumbled on to this thread never having heard of Levi Morgan and you now know that one of the very best archers, if not the best, in this country possibly in the world is an avid bow hunter and he shoots an Elite. I've never owned an Elite and unless they change their short draw line up I'm unlikely to ever own one...... I take that back, I bet I'll one day own one just not in the foreseeable future.


----------



## sagecreek

Ghostbuck said:


> Is that lost camo he is wearing?


With #mossyoak in his post, I think it's Mossy Oak lain:


----------



## Ghostbuck

sagecreek said:


> With #mossyoak in his post, I think it's Mossy Oak lain:


Yep, you are correct. Nothing to that. :embara:


----------



## sagecreek

Ghostbuck said:


> Yep, you are correct. Nothing to that. :embara:


I was just trying to figure out what bow company offers Mossy Oak :wink:


----------



## bowhuntermitch

sagecreek said:


> I was just trying to figure out what bow company offers Mossy Oak :wink:


Brownings Hells Canyon line.


----------



## MI1

Browning rifles and bows

sent from NASA


----------



## blueglide1

Boubou said:


> You guys got it all wrong he will sign with an umbrella company


Post of the day,made me spit soda out the old nose,hahahahaha


----------



## eljugador

Outsider said:


> I don't see no bow on this picture. This is his latest kill.
> photo credit: Name the Game TV. Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/NameTheGam...818989429373/1058222467589018/?type=3&theater
> 
> View attachment 4704889


I do see no bow in this picture. The Instagram post just prior, however, is of him at an Elite shop in AK where he "stopped by to thank them for flying the flag" and tagged Elite thusly. Now, time to go shoot my Elite, which I didn't buy because of Levi (at least consciously) and will continue to shoot even if he stops shooting for them. That said, anyone who thinks a "celebrity endorsement" doesn't influence purchasing or branding is delusional. Endorsements of fellow archers on here also play a big role in influencing purchase decisions. We are highly susceptible to this sort of thing. I'll probably also shoot my BowTech and not be concerned in the least that it will "blow up" because we aren't totally influenced by what we read. 

Oh yeah, there's an Elite hashtag with the photo on Instagram.


----------



## ridgehunter70

Ghostbuck said:


> Is that lost camo he is wearing?


That's mossy oak

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AKDoug

Outsider said:


> I don't see no bow on this picture. This is his latest kill.
> photo credit: Name the Game TV. Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/NameTheGam...818989429373/1058222467589018/?type=3&theater
> 
> View attachment 4704889


Maybe he shot it with a rifle :dontknow: . One of my buddies is a sheep guide. Lots of dudes set out to kill a sheep with a bow, but that $20,000 bill for a guided sheep hunt makes guys turn rifle hunter real quick when it's apparent they aren't going to close the deal with a bow.


----------



## Robert43

Outsider said:


> I don't see no bow on this picture. This is his latest kill.
> photo credit: Name the Game TV. Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/NameTheGam...818989429373/1058222467589018/?type=3&theater
> 
> View attachment 4704889


Maybe Levi the new Chuck Norris & just looked at the ram & it expired


----------



## Tipsntails7

Outsider said:


> I don't see no bow on this picture. This is his latest kill.
> photo credit: Name the Game TV. Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/NameTheGam...818989429373/1058222467589018/?type=3&theater
> 
> View attachment 4704889


That is a dandie ram, other than that you guys are some creepy stalkers.


----------



## cgs1967

Since Loctie lost his Speedo contract Levi is going to Speedo. Rockin, a camo speedo.


----------



## Tipsntails7

AKDoug said:


> Maybe he shot it with a rifle :dontknow: . One of my buddies is a sheep guide. Lots of dudes set out to kill a sheep with a bow, but that $20,000 bill for a guided sheep hunt makes guys turn rifle hunter real quick when it's apparent they aren't going to close the deal with a bow.


doubt he paid for it, if it was filmed for the show. A lot of outfits would guide him for the price of tags and license just for the exposure, or he is on a cancellation list. A lot of ways for him to get into the game cheaper. 

id be shocked if he even brought a rifle.


----------



## AKDoug

Don't need to bring a rifle, the guide is going to have one. I know I've watched at least two archery shows where they ended up shooting with a rifle over the years. Of course, neither of those guys were in the shape Levi is.


----------



## nochance

Here's a new twist, I don't care who he shoots for. I wish him the best of luck. I have shot Mathews and Elite and shot them both well. Elite fits me better but both of them make excellent bows..


----------



## shootstraight

cgs1967 said:


> Since Loctie lost his Speedo contract Levi is going to Speedo. Rockin, a camo speedo.


Dream of Levi in a Speedo all you want, I'd prefer it were Sam. You've been watching too much Olympic diving ; )


----------



## C-fused

Did Levi kill that ram with a spear?


----------



## Outsider

AKDoug said:


> Maybe he shot it with a rifle :dontknow: . One of my buddies is a sheep guide. Lots of dudes set out to kill a sheep with a bow, but that $20,000 bill for a guided sheep hunt makes guys turn rifle hunter real quick when it's apparent they aren't going to close the deal with a bow.


I thought the same but then why he tagged other archery equipment?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

shootstraight said:


> Dream of Levi in a Speedo all you want, I'd prefer it were Sam. You've been watching too much Olympic diving ; )


Lol


----------



## SlinginZ7

I'd bet my paycheck he didn't kill him with a rifle. His goal is to be the youngest guy ever to complete the grand slam with a bow so a rifle just doesn't fit into that equation.


----------



## cgs1967

shootstraight said:


> Dream of Levi in a Speedo all you want, I'd prefer it were Sam. You've been watching too much Olympic diving ; )


Lmao


----------



## archerdad

C-fused said:


> Did Levi kill that ram with a spear?


Bwaaaahaaahaaa


----------



## Outsider

I think he might watch the forum or something. He just placed the Elite on his picture :wink:


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Outsider said:


> I think he might watch the forum or something. He just placed the Elite on his picture :wink:
> View attachment 4706673
> 
> View attachment 4706737



Ohhh hes on here, just in the shadows.....:behindsof


----------



## archerdad

Blessed up


----------



## Outback Man

archerdad said:


> Blessed up


When you zoom in like that I can't tell if that's a ram tongue or a penis...


----------



## notcheckingbags

Elite is a Name the Game sponsor. Kind of difficult to do an archery hunt with something other than an Elite bow I would think; and they have no rifle sponsors... 

Though the new season show airs the 24th of August and their news section hasn't seen any posts since August 2015. Ah, speculation...


----------



## Outback Man

C-fused said:


> Did Levi kill that ram with a spear?


Rumor has it he hit it w/a Halon X...can you imagine the carnage of a guy Levi's size swinging a 15 lb. hammer like that???


----------



## archerdad

Outback Man said:


> Rumor has it he hit it w/a Halon X...can you imagine the carnage of a guy Levi's size swinging a 15 lb. hammer like that???


Lmbo


----------



## archerdad

Outback Man said:


> When you zoom in like that I can't tell if that's a ram tongue or a penis...


Ahahahaha!


----------



## Sagittarius

Have a feeling he's done with Elite.
I'm no Pro, but, even I would never post a picture of a nice Ram like that without my bow or rifle in it.
Not a chance !
Doubt anyone else on AT would either.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Sagittarius said:


> Have a feeling he's done with Elite.
> I'm no Pro, but, even I would never post a picture of a nice Ram like that without my bow or rifle in it.
> Not a chance !
> Doubt anyone else on AT would either.


They would if they were using a beta version of the 2017 flagship bow....


----------



## archerdad

kscumminsdriver said:


> They would if they were using a beta version of the 2017 flagship bow....


That is far too logical LOL


----------



## jtelarkin08

Chance killed that big bull with his elite right before they announced the move and didnt post pics showing the bow


----------



## lee31

Word on the street is he actually shot it with the Benjamin AirBow . I heard that they are his new sponsor . They are supposedly paying him 2 million a year . He will still be able to shoot some 3D events with his Victory 37 per agreement between Elite and Benjamin . But from now on he will be using the AirBow for all of his filmed hunts . This is from a VERY RELIABLE SOURCE . Also heard that the 2017 3D season will most likely be his last . Again this is coming from a very reliable source .


----------



## Robert43

Maybe we should ask the ram what bow he used & if the hunts are that much how much does the ram get?


----------



## Sagittarius

kscumminsdriver said:


> They would if they were using a beta version of the 2017 flagship bow....



You may be right but never heard of a new bow being ready at this time of year.
Maybe Elite is on the ball and does have one out there already, who knows ? :dontknow:


----------



## AK&HIboy

Sagittarius said:


> You may be right but never heard of a new bow being ready at this time of year.
> Maybe Elite is on the ball and does have one out there already, who knows ? :dontknow:


Every year there are pros that have kill pics with bows blacked out or left out on pics until after release dates. Nothing new.


----------



## yennkb

View attachment 4707897


----------



## Tipsntails7

SlinginZ7 said:


> I'd bet my paycheck he didn't kill him with a rifle. His goal is to be the youngest guy ever to complete the grand slam with a bow so a rifle just doesn't fit into that equation.


I'm pretty sure he is already to old, Adam foss did it a couple years ago, and I'm pretty sure Levi is older.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlinginZ7

He did the grand slam of sheep I believe. Levi is trying to complete the Super Slam (all North American big game). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipsntails7

SlinginZ7 said:


> He did the grand slam of sheep I believe. Levi is trying to complete the Super Slam (all North American big game).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your earlier post said grand slam, Sorry. I would bet he is still to old. He has to be in his 30's I assume.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlinginZ7

Sorry about that. Was a typo. 

Levi Just turned 29 I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alligood729

Some of you fellers has way too much time on your hands.....


----------



## southgaboy

alligood729 said:


> Some of you fellers has way too much time on your hands.....


^^^ 8 pages & this one line makes the most sense!!! LOL


----------



## carlosii

alligood729 said:


> Some of you fellers has way too much time on your hands.....


Ya reckon?


----------



## 1goodarrow

Are there any bow companies that are owned by a gun company? My understanding from an outfitter in Ohio was that the tv guys get their biggest check from their gun sponsor, then bow sponsor , then the other items. 

Which bow do you think pros would shoot if they weren't sponsored ?

I've been wondering when Bowtech would go after one of the real big tv names in archery/hunting. I saw one video a couple years ago of bill winke shooting a Bowtech with a Scott release. When the destroyer came out , David Blanton did a YouTube video promoting it.

Personally I hope Bowtech doesn't spend a ton on professionals so they can a) keep the prices down b) keep pouring money into research and development.


Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## eljugador

1goodarrow said:


> Are there any bow companies that are owned by a gun company? My understanding from an outfitter in Ohio was that the tv guys get their biggest check from their gun sponsor, then bow sponsor , then the other items.
> 
> Which bow do you think pros would shoot if they weren't sponsored ?
> 
> I've been wondering when Bowtech would go after one of the real big tv names in archery/hunting. I saw one video a couple years ago of bill winke shooting a Bowtech with a Scott release. When the destroyer came out , David Blanton did a YouTube video promoting it.
> 
> Personally I hope Bowtech doesn't spend a ton on professionals so they can a) keep the prices down b) keep pouring money into research and development.
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile phone


The biggest hunting show host on TV shoots for BowTech and his daughter has a BT bow named after her.


----------



## shootstraight

1goodarrow said:


> .
> 
> Personally I hope Bowtech doesn't spend a ton on professionals so they can a) keep the prices down b) keep pouring money into research and development.
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile phone


They already keep prices down by making limbs out of particle board, maybe they should address that first.


----------



## Sagittarius

1goodarrow said:


> Are there any bow companies that are owned by a gun company? My understanding from an outfitter in Ohio was that the tv guys get their biggest check from their gun sponsor, then bow sponsor , then the other items.
> 
> Which bow do you think pros would shoot if they weren't sponsored ?
> 
> I've been wondering when Bowtech would go after one of the real big tv names in archery/hunting. I saw one video a couple years ago of bill winke shooting a Bowtech with a Scott release. When the destroyer came out , David Blanton did a YouTube video promoting it.
> 
> Personally I hope Bowtech doesn't spend a ton on professionals so they can a) keep the prices down b) keep pouring money into research and development.
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile phone



Bowtech was owned by Savage for awhile but not anymore. (lucky for Bowtech)
Ruger owns stock in Kodabow crossbows and promotes them.
Only ones I know of.
My guess is, most Pros would shoot Mathews and Hoyt, if they weren't sponsored.


----------



## Kstigall

this is what went down. I wasn't going to say anything but I'm tired of all the non-sense in this thread!

Levi was stalking the ram when he saw movement to the left of the ram. Crouched in the shadows was a man or at least what appeared to be a man. Upon studying the object with his binos Levi realized it wasn't a man........it was Chuck Norris mere feet from HIS ram! Knowing he had only moments to act Levi took off. Before the ram could so much as blink Levi was own him. Swinging Chuck by the feet, Levi knocked the ram out cold. At that point he smacked Chuck on the rump and sent him packing. The ram began to stir so Levi held him down with one hand while he ate breakfast and took a nap. After a day and half one of the young lower echelon Elite pro's finally made his way over to him and handed him his bow. At which point Levi dispatched the ram with his yet to be released 2017 Elite. Word on the street is it's 24" a-to-a and Levi's already shot 1,000 straight Vegas baby x's with it!! Darrin C. knowing that he couldn't keep up with Manimal _chose _to stay home and have knee surgery. Smart man!


It was all filmed but it happened so fast there is nothing to see!!


It happened......Trust Me.....


----------



## whack n stack

Kstigall said:


> this is what went down. I wasn't going to say anything but I'm tired of all the non-sense in this thread!
> 
> Levi was stalking the ram when he saw movement to the left of the ram. Crouched in the shadows was a man or at least what appeared to be a man. Upon studying the object with his binos Levi realized it wasn't a man........it was Chuck Norris mere feet from HIS ram! Knowing he had only moments to act Levi took off. Before the ram could so much as blink Levi was own him. Swinging Chuck by the feet, Levi knocked the ram out cold. At that point he smacked Chuck on the rump and sent him packing. The ram began to stir so Levi held him down with one hand while he ate breakfast and took a nap. After a day and half one of the young lower echelon Elite pro's finally made his way over to him and handed him his bow. At which point Levi dispatched the ram with his yet to be released 2017 Elite. Word on the street is it's 24" a-to-a and Levi's already shot 1,000 straight Vegas baby x's with it!! Darrin C. knowing that he couldn't keep up with Manimal _chose _to stay home and have knee surgery. Smart man!
> 
> 
> It was all filmed but it happened so fast there is nothing to see!!
> 
> 
> It happened......Trust Me.....


Lol...that's funny right there!

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Sagittarius said:


> You may be right but never heard of a new bow being ready at this time of year.
> Maybe Elite is on the ball and does have one out there already, who knows ? :dontknow:


Darrin Christenberry (elite rep) told us a couple weeks ago that all the new bows released (2) at the ATA show will ship within 2 weeks of shows end....so entirely possible for levi to be using the 17 model bows.


----------



## Sagittarius

Levi is a real badass to handle Chuck like that ! :thumb:


----------



## Archerybuff

BowHuntnKY said:


> Darrin Christenberry (elite rep) told us a couple weeks ago that all the new bows released (2) at the ATA show will ship within 2 weeks of shows end....so entirely possible for levi to be using the 17 model bows.


I can believe that Levi shot the ram with a slingshot, I can believe Levi used Chuck to pummel the ram to death, I can even believe that Levi will go back to Mathews but...............Elite shipping bows within two weeks of the ATA.............The lies have gone far enough:wink:


----------



## mossihornslayer

Kstigall said:


> this is what went down. I wasn't going to say anything but I'm tired of all the non-sense in this thread!
> 
> Levi was stalking the ram when he saw movement to the left of the ram. Crouched in the shadows was a man or at least what appeared to be a man. Upon studying the object with his binos Levi realized it wasn't a man........it was Chuck Norris mere feet from HIS ram! Knowing he had only moments to act Levi took off. Before the ram could so much as blink Levi was own him. Swinging Chuck by the feet, Levi knocked the ram out cold. At that point he smacked Chuck on the rump and sent him packing. The ram began to stir so Levi held him down with one hand while he ate breakfast and took a nap. After a day and half one of the young lower echelon Elite pro's finally made his way over to him and handed him his bow. At which point Levi dispatched the ram with his yet to be released 2017 Elite. Word on the street is it's 24" a-to-a and Levi's already shot 1,000 straight Vegas baby x's with it!! Darrin C. knowing that he couldn't keep up with Manimal _chose _to stay home and have knee surgery. Smart man!
> 
> 
> It was all filmed but it happened so fast there is nothing to see!!
> 
> 
> It happened......Trust Me.....


And since he did all that Under Armor has cut him from their pro staff .


----------



## fountain

Archerybuff said:


> I can believe that Levi shot the ram with a slingshot, I can believe Levi used Chuck to pummel the ram to death, I can even believe that Levi will go back to Mathews but...............Elite shipping bows within two weeks of the ATA.............The lies have gone far enough:wink:


don't be so hard on em for the shipping times....elite, yes...hoyt....nope


----------



## MI1

shootstraight said:


> They already keep prices down by making limbs out of particle board, maybe they should address that first.


Snap crackle pop....bowtechs new slogan

sent from NASA


----------



## 7thgenmt

MI1 said:


> Snap crackle pop....bowtechs new slogan
> 
> sent from NASA


They spent their R&D budget on pink and purple doodads for Eva Shockey./...


----------



## w8indq

7thgenmt said:


> They spent their R&D budget on pink and purple doodads for Eva Shockey./...


Funny but that would be aqua/turquoise blue doodads so....

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave

Kstigall said:


> this is what went down. I wasn't going to say anything but I'm tired of all the non-sense in this thread!
> 
> Levi was stalking the ram when he saw movement to the left of the ram. Crouched in the shadows was a man or at least what appeared to be a man. Upon studying the object with his binos Levi realized it wasn't a man........it was Chuck Norris mere feet from HIS ram! Knowing he had only moments to act Levi took off. Before the ram could so much as blink Levi was own him. Swinging Chuck by the feet, Levi knocked the ram out cold. At that point he smacked Chuck on the rump and sent him packing. The ram began to stir so Levi held him down with one hand while he ate breakfast and took a nap. After a day and half one of the young lower echelon Elite pro's finally made his way over to him and handed him his bow. At which point Levi dispatched the ram with his yet to be released 2017 Elite. Word on the street is it's 24" a-to-a and Levi's already shot 1,000 straight Vegas baby x's with it!! Darrin C. knowing that he couldn't keep up with Manimal _chose _to stay home and have knee surgery. Smart man!
> 
> 
> It was all filmed but it happened so fast there is nothing to see!!
> 
> 
> It happened......Trust Me.....


I knew it!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Sagittarius said:


> You may be right but never heard of a new bow being ready at this time of year.
> Maybe Elite is on the ball and does have one out there already, who knows ? :dontknow:


I know a guy who shoots for Prime. They've already shown them the bows. 

Almost all companies are in pre-production right now and have had bows built and tested and tweaked numerous times. They give pre-production bows to the top paid shooters/hunters/personalities; Lee and Tiffany were both posting kill pics last fall with no bows visible long before Mathews announced the Halon...


----------



## 3-D For Life

If you goto the Hoyt shooter school at their factory in April they show you that falls bows but with the name covered up. They said they have the bows built 2 years ahead and make tweeks to them as to what every one else comes out with.


----------



## 1goodarrow

eljugador said:


> The biggest hunting show host on TV shoots for BowTech and his daughter has a BT bow named after her.


Point taken, if I had OD channel and sportsman channel this year I would tape every shockey and jim burnsworth show . I guess what I was trying to say is I was wondering when Bowtech would be spending more money on adding " more "pros and "more"commercials. I don't get od channel or sportsmans channel this year, when I had them
, I can't tell you the last Bowtech commercial I saw On tv. I have looked at some online. Jim Shockey's show is one of the few that I would always watch in the past and my thought was why don't they make a bigger deal about his skills as an archer and bowhunter . Maybe they do and I just haven't seen it. Maybe Bowtech has commercials with jim burnsworth and the Shockey's now that i have not seen. From my perception , I don't think that Bowtech has spent as much money on paying and promoting pros and making commercials as some of the other companies. My perceptions could be 100% false .


----------



## MI1

Shockey should go back to shooting Alpine

sent from NASA


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Archerybuff said:


> I can believe that Levi shot the ram with a slingshot, I can believe Levi used Chuck to pummel the ram to death, I can even believe that Levi will go back to Mathews but...............Elite shipping bows within two weeks of the ATA.............The lies have gone far enough:wink:


I dont think its to far fetched, as elite had the impulse 31 and 34 in dealers hands the day they were released last year in october. Maybe they moved the release to ATA show to be able to have more back srock ready to ship? All specualtion.


----------



## Outsider

Most of the pictures he post from ram hunting have some kind of bag with big red X on it. Is this some company logo or how they covered the bow he shoot?


----------



## Archerybuff

BowHuntnKY said:


> I dont think its to far fetched, as elite had the impulse 31 and 34 in dealers hands the day they were released last year in october. Maybe they moved the release to ATA show to be able to have more back srock ready to ship? All specualtion.


Tell that to the guys that waited several months on titanium 35's this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EJP1234

I saw Levi at the airport, he said he just signed on with UA's Team Smear the Spear campaign...


----------



## MI1

EJP1234 said:


> I saw Levi at the airport, he said he just signed on with UA's Team Smear the Spear campaign...


Lol...

sent from NASA


----------



## Kyarcher95

Shockey is more of a gun hunter than bowhunter


----------



## iProarcher14

He has the bow blurred out in this pic. Either a new Elite orrrrr a Mathews.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Outsider said:


> Most of the pictures he post from ram hunting have some kind of bag with big red X on it. Is this some company logo or how they covered the bow he shoot?


That's a company logo. Something with alpz I'm pretty sure. He did just post a picture with the bow blurred out on Instagram.


----------



## Outsider

Huntin Hard said:


> That's a company logo. Something with alpz I'm pretty sure. He did just post a picture with the bow blurred out on Instagram.


It must be a new model from Elite. If he already sign a contract with another company why removing bow from pictures? If


----------



## sagecreek

He can't promote another company until his current contract expires later this year.


----------



## ChappyHOYT

Dave Watson talked him into going to Gearhead Archery. Just what I heard at the local tackle/archery/ gas station.


----------



## Outsider

sagecreek said:


> He can't promote another company until his current contract expires later this year.


So he can go and shoot another one even if the contract with Elite is still active?


----------



## sagecreek

Outsider said:


> So he can go and shoot another one even if the contract with Elite is still active?


The show must go on. lain:


----------



## asmith4

Levi just text me saying he was going with Golden Eagle


----------



## 7thgenmt

Who cares?


----------



## Gamover06

This thread amuses me...since we all have our detective hates on lets see if we can figure out who killed JFK on this thread also.


----------



## sagecreek

Gamover06 said:


> This thread amuses me...since we all have our detective hates on lets see if we can figure out who killed JFK on this thread also.


That's easy, Hillary Clinton. lain:


----------



## Archerybuff

sagecreek said:


> That's easy, Hillary Clinton. lain:


Exactly. What was so difficult about that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorkfish1

If you watch the opening of name the game , his bow is on the left side of the ram against the slope . It's an elite 
Just thought I would add my 2 cents in


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Anything airing now would have been hunted last year....the pics " in question" are recent harvest from last few weeks.


Dorkfish1 said:


> If you watch the opening of name the game , his bow is on the left side of the ram against the slope . It's an elite
> Just thought I would add my 2 cents in


----------



## shootstraight

7thgenmt said:


> Who cares?


Obviously you since you're on every Elite/Levi thread.


----------



## rossi9s

shots fired !
(just want to up my post count)


----------



## primal-bow

he's going to to prime bows...


----------



## carlosii

Check his picture on FB with the deer he shot in Mexico. There's a bow but my old eyes can't make out what it is. Maybe one of you young whipper snappers can check it out.


----------



## Huntin Hard

shootstraight said:


> Obviously you since you're on every Elite/Levi thread.


He's jealous.


----------



## Huntin Hard

carlosii said:


> Check his picture on FB with the deer he shot in Mexico. There's a bow but my old eyes can't make out what it is. Maybe one of you young whipper snappers can check it out.


That was killed last spring, he was shooting the impulse 34.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

7thgenmt said:


> Who cares?


You cared enough to post on the thread with an insinuation that you didn't care....

in reality, a lot of people care.... THAT'S WHY BOW COMPANIES SPONSOR SHOOTERS!!! It's about exposure, it's about bringing guys into bow shops, it's about adding bow shops to your dealer network. So yes, it matters... if it didn't matter, bow companies wouldn't pay these guys to shoot their bows.


----------



## trucker3573

This is still going??? Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

trucker3573 said:


> This is still going??? Lol


Levi Morgan the biggest name in domestic archery, so yeah, the discussion it going to continue until his contract status is official (if not in this thread, then others).


----------



## trucker3573

Don't get it....he either will change or he won't. We won't know until he does....what else is there to say. Kind of like beating a dead horse.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

You may not "get it", but like it or not, here you are helping to extend the topic... It's OK though, you're hardly the only one that says they "don't care" but actually does.... your hand prints are on the horse corpse too


----------



## MI1

trucker3573 said:


> This is still going??? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I know..

sent from NASA


----------



## carlosii

trucker3573 said:


> This is still going??? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


ttt

(Just trying to help out.)


----------



## trucker3573

nestly said:


> You may not "get it", but like it or not, here you are helping to extend the topic... It's OK though, you're hardly the only one that says they "don't care" but actually does.... your hand prints are on the horse corpse too


Nothing to do with caring or not. Point is what is left to say? Can this go on 20 more pages of over and over. We just have to wait and see.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek

Did I miss anything? :wink:

TTT


----------



## MI1

sagecreek said:


> Did I miss anything? :wink:
> 
> TTT


Nope

sent from NASA


----------



## shootstraight

sagecreek said:


> Did I miss anything? :wink:
> 
> TTT


Let's see..
Levi is a good shot
Levi's on a contract year
Levi is he whole package (not to be confused with any other type of package)
Levi is going to Mathews
Levi is staying with Elite
Some don't care
Some do
10 million rumor
Levi uses an umbrella which is cheating
Who's Levi..

That about the sum of it.


----------



## sagecreek

Something does't add up. lain: Get it? (Sum) (Add up)


----------



## jewalker7842

sagecreek said:


> Something does't add up. lain: Get it? (Sum) (Add up)


And I thought my corny jokes were bad. Just here to add to the post count. I really don't care.


----------



## southgaboy

Mods need to delete post # 246

Shame on you Bsharkey!!!!!!


----------



## bsharkey

southgaboy said:


> Mods need to delete post # 246
> 
> Shame on you Bsharkey!!!!!!


yep


----------



## poetic

#246 is Pretty funny though...no need to delete. Pansies. ... hahahaha. Lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

What's the pic of....can't make it out

sent from NASA


----------



## paulgeorges

southgaboy said:


> Mods need to delete post # 246
> 
> Shame on you Bsharkey!!!!!!


+1 

honte à vous


----------



## MI1

Are those bodies??
So wrong

sent from NASA


----------



## -bowfreak-

Terrible post.


----------



## rodney482

MI1 said:


> What's the pic of....can't make it out
> 
> sent from NASA




Koolaid drinkers who killed themselves


----------



## poetic

rodney482 said:


> Koolaid drinkers who killed themselves


They're sleeping. Come on now. Get real. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

Lol

sent from NASA


----------



## Sagittarius

rodney482 said:


> Koolaid drinkers who killed themselves



Jim Jones followers ?


----------



## maxxis88

Savage


----------



## southgaboy

Well, I see that the Mods are not gonna step in & lock this thread. I assume they are standing up for Free Speech, which I truly respect. However, I will not participate in a forum which has members with the type of tasteless humour that was displayed in post 246. Probably will not be missed, but I am logging off & will not be back to Archeytalk.


----------



## MI1

southgaboy said:


> Well, I see that the Mods are not gonna step in & lock this thread. I assume they are standing up for Free Speech, which I truly respect. However, I will not participate in a forum which has members with the type of tasteless humour that was displayed in post 246. Probably will not be missed, but I am logging off & will not be back to Archeytalk.


Really over one post.....see ya thin skin.
It could be that the mods are busy....maybe helping another thin skin AT member change his diaper.

sent from NASA


----------



## poetic

Haha... he shoots what ever Levi shoots, but was absent that day for the slumber party, wasn't invited. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

southgaboy said:


> Well, I see that the Mods are not gonna step in & lock this thread. I assume they are standing up for Free Speech, which I truly respect. However, I will not participate in a forum which has members with the type of tasteless humour that was displayed in post 246. Probably will not be missed, but I am logging off & will not be back to Archeytalk.


Sure it was classless and distasteful....but to quit AT over is lame. Your the reason this country is so PC these days.... thanks for contributing to the skirt wearing, balls in your wife's purse cause.

sent from NASA


----------



## mustang kid

Damn you people are so sensitive.


----------



## orarcher

MI1 said:


> Sure it was classless and distasteful....but to quit AT over is lame. Your the reason this country is so PC these days.... thanks for contributing to the skirt wearing, balls in your wife's purse cause.
> 
> sent from NASA


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::lol3::sign10::icon_1_lol:


----------



## iceman14

I didn't even get to see the offensive pic. If that's all it takes to get people to quit I would save a few and use as needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

Sagittarius said:


> Jim Jones followers ?


Yep, it's where the term "koolaid drinkers" originally came from. Poor taste on Sharkeys part, however I wouldn't quit AT over it.


----------



## poetic

shootstraight said:


> Yep, it's where the term "koolaid drinkers" originally came from. Poor taste on Sharkeys part, however I wouldn't quit AT over it.


Poor taste? Have you tried the kool-aid...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave

MI1 said:


> Sure it was classless and distasteful....but to quit AT over is lame. Your the reason this country is so PC these days.... thanks for contributing to the skirt wearing, balls in your wife's purse cause.
> 
> sent from NASA


Haha that's funny. Yup, too many Sally's on AT. Or are they called millenniums ....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lee31

southgaboy said:


> Well, I see that the Mods are not gonna step in & lock this thread. I assume they are standing up for Free Speech, which I truly respect. However, I will not participate in a forum which has members with the type of tasteless humour that was displayed in post 246. Probably will not be missed, but I am logging off & will not be back to Archeytalk.


----------



## hoytman308

he's going to hoyt because he wants to shoot what I do


----------



## 138104

He lasted 39 minutes before signing in again.

I see Jim Jones and Obama have a couple of things in common. One, they were both community planners. Two, they are both socialists.

Ok, back to our regularly scheduled program of "Where's Levi".


----------



## Daave

southgaboy said:


> Mods need to delete post # 246
> 
> Shame on you Bsharkey!!!!!!


Can the mods please Repost #246? I missed it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Perry24 said:


> He lasted 39 minutes before signing in again.
> 
> I see Jim Jones and Obama have a couple of things in common. One, they were both community planners. Two, they are both socialists.
> 
> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled program of "Where's Levi".


Hmmmm don't think Oboma is a socialist. Especially with this pacific free trade agreement thingy he's trying to get done. Now Bernie, that guy is without a doubt a socialist.


----------



## juspassinthru

Levi to Mathews. 10yrs/$10mil and the signature bow elite wouldnt give him.


----------



## wallaby

I missed #246 too, from the posts after I can get an idea though. Levi is going to Hoyt - Hoyt colours are red - Levi is a commie?


----------



## Robert43

If you missed the picture just Google Jonestown incident with a picture off all the bodies lying around & see a picture of Jim Jones with his head replaced with Levi head .


----------



## Outsider

Why if I type "Levi Morgan" in google search and select images it shows me a photo of Samantha in bikini ??? :set1_thinking:


----------



## MI1

sent from NASA


----------



## wallaby

Robert43 said:


> If you missed the picture just Google Jonestown incident with a picture off all the bodies lying around & see a picture of Jim Jones with his head replaced with Levi head .


Thanks:thumbs_up
What was it reference to? This is the real Rambo?


----------



## Robert43

wallaby said:


> Thanks:thumbs_up
> What was it reference to? This is the real Rambo?


post #246


----------



## wallaby

Leave the man alone and let him shoot, that's all you all want to see.


----------



## Outsider

Robert43 said:


> post #246


It used to be #246 . When mods delete the image someone else becomes post #246. Now everybody thinks southgaboy is the bad one.


----------



## 7thgenmt

southgaboy said:


> Well, I see that the Mods are not gonna step in & lock this thread. I assume they are standing up for Free Speech, which I truly respect. However, I will not participate in a forum which has members with the type of tasteless humour that was displayed in post 246. Probably will not be missed, but I am logging off & will not be back to Archeytalk.


The fanboy is strong with this one,return to AT he must.


----------



## rattlinman

juspassinthru said:


> Levi to Mathews. 10yrs/$10mil and the signature bow elite wouldnt give him.


See, I heard it was 20 million, they were going to go ahead a give a contract to his son, and give him Dave Watson's old tour bus. :wink:


----------



## juspassinthru

Guess no one will truly know until he publicly addresses the situation. The info i got was from one of Levi's close personal friends and a fellow ASA pro. Is it true? Who knows. Will it affect my choice in what bow i shoot? No. Will Levi continue to win on the ASA circuit? Certainly. The bow he shoots has no real bearing on that. He can win with any of them

Sent from my 6045O using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave

haha saw the pic.... pffff....


----------



## LongIslandHunt

ScottyE said:


> It would have cost Mathews a lot of money. Like a number with many many many zeros on the end of it.
> 
> With that said I think he is staying with Elite


Dont know why they make that many zeros, i dont care what bow they use, I buy what I like for me.


----------



## Daave

MI1 said:


> sent from NASA


That's it!!! I'm quitting archerytalk!!!! 


Naaaa just kidding! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek

OK, mark my work, he is going to be shooting a Browning bow next year.


----------



## nestly

He was just Caribou hunting with David Houser. I have a short memory, but I don't recall any other hunts he shared with a fellow competitor that wasn't also a teammate?


----------



## aread

The only reason to hire Levi and pay him big bucks is to help with the companies image. IMO, the bow manufacturer whose image needs the most help right now is Bowtech. They want to get the word out about going back to Gordon Glass for their limbs. They just need Levi to shoot like he normally does and demonstrate that their limbs hold up under the stress of practice, hunting and competition from a top pro archer. It would sure give BT a lot more credibility than they have now.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## Kstigall

sagecreek said:


> OK, mark my work, he is going to be shooting a Browning bow next year.


Just couldn't let it rest could you?!?! :becky:


----------



## thawk

If he does go back to Mathews, how do they spin it? He told everyone when he went to Elite that he took the "shootability challenge" and changed for that reason not the money.

Is Mathews launching a new bow that now they can say he came back because it's so great?
Or will Mathews be honest and say we lost business when he left and is worth big bucks to us because he has a big following, and will Levi be honest and say, I can shoot any bow that I get set up the way I like so I'll shoot for who ever is going to pay the most?


----------



## nestly

thawk said:


> If he does go back to Mathews, how do they spin it?


No spin necessary.... public has short memories. All any anyone endorsing a product needs to say is that current ABC product is great... referencing previous endorsements at all is bad practice... (just ask Jack Wallace.)


----------



## B.T. Splinterz

Yeah the ASA is full of career Novice Class staff shooters who change shirts and bows when Levi does


----------



## Coug09

nestly said:


> He was just Caribou hunting with David Houser. I have a short memory, but I don't recall any other hunts he shared with a fellow competitor that wasn't also a teammate?


They also went on vacation together this summer when he was shooting an Elite. There's nothing to that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

Well one thing's for sure.... Houser knows which brand bow he's been carrying around the tundra that's not in his kill pictures.


----------



## trucker3573

MI1 said:


> sent from NASA


No clue what this post has to do with this thread? With that said it is the best post in here by far!! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## biddz7x

Let's be real. He's not going to take a pay cut. hes going to go where the money is not because of "shoot ability". And I'm sure the company he will choose will be doing just fine with or without him especially Mathews or Hoyt for example. He will not make or break a company of that caliber. He will get paid and that will be where he goes.


----------



## primal-bow

trucker3573 said:


> No clue what this post has to do with this thread? With that said it is the best post in here by far!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Levi wife


----------



## primal-bow

by the way!

Levi will be going to prime.


----------



## ridgehunter70

primal-bow said:


> by the way!
> 
> Levi will be going to prime.


Thanks for the laugh

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

ridgehunter70 said:


> Thanks for the laugh
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


i warned you all!


----------



## ridgehunter70

primal-bow said:


> i warned you all!


I'm not to good to be the first to say you told me so. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

ridgehunter70 said:


> I'm not to good to be the first to say you told me so. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


well if i wanted to make you laugh i would have told you Levi will be shooting a bowtech


----------



## thawk

primal-bow said:


> well if i wanted to make you laugh i would have told you Levi will be shooting a bowtech


That made me chuckle


----------



## trucker3573

primal-bow said:


> Levi wife


Damn....now I am even more jealous of the guy thanks.....lol.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

trucker3573 said:


> Damn....now I am even more jealous of the guy thanks.....lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


you're welcome


----------



## shootstraight

So at deer camp this last week and a guy who has a hunting show claims he saw Levi shooting a Halon, just saying..


----------



## MAD 6

Must be that new Carbon Halon Mathews is putting out.


----------



## dillio67

1.How about let Levi announce it...IF ITS EVEN TRUE!
2.No matter who or where he goes, his contract details are his business
3.He has earned everything he gets!


----------



## james1551

He's shooting Mathews for the next 10 years


----------



## Jeremy K

You guys are all gonna look really goofy wen Levi announces a 10 year deal with Alpine . I hear they're offering him 20 percent off any bow he wants that they have in stock . Who is gonna beat that deal?


----------



## highwaynorth

Jeremy K said:


> You guys are all gonna look really goofy wen Levi announces a 10 year deal with Alpine . I hear they're offering him 20 percent off any bow he wants that they have in stock . Who is gonna beat that deal?


Martin.


----------



## df06

bowman5000 said:


> Will the bow he shoots honestly change what you like and purchase?


Not in the least
I couldn't give a rats butt which celebrity shoots which bow
I buy my bows basis what feels the best and shoots the best for me in my local bow shop


----------



## rok1167

biddz7x said:


> Let's be real. He's not going to take a pay cut. hes going to go where the money is not because of "shoot ability". And I'm sure the company he will choose will be doing just fine with or without him especially Mathews or Hoyt for example. He will not make or break a company of that caliber. He will get paid and that will be where he goes.


people don't understand business and marketing. i explained this in the under armor thread. the company pays people big money, because those people generate much more than that it revenue. believe it or not, levi sells bows simply because people want what he shoots, plain and simple.

if he does go back to mathews then i think it could be because he actually likes mathews more. money is a big thing, but it's not the only thing. assuming the money is similar from any company, the comfort level with mathews may be more than enough to outweigh a small dollar difference. i could care less what he does, just saying money isn't everything. and there's lot's more to the contract and relationship than any of us will ever know.


----------



## rok1167

df06 said:


> Not in the least
> I couldn't give a rats butt which celebrity shoots which bow
> I buy my bows basis what feels the best and shoots the best for me in my local bow shop


except, lots of people do give a rats butt which celebrity shoots which bow. it's just a fact that celebrities sell bows. why do you think companies pay people to represent their product? because they like giving people money?


----------



## 138104

df06 said:


> Not in the least
> I couldn't give a rats butt which celebrity shoots which bow
> I buy my bows basis what feels the best and shoots the best for me in my local bow shop


Huh, I only buy stuff my favorite archers uses. Never thought of basing it off of what works best for me.


----------



## sharptrenton

I heard that while on their caribou hunt David Houser talked Levi into signing with Hoyt.


----------



## 138104

Read my lips - Levi is staying at Elite.


----------



## zambezi

Perry24 said:


> Read my lips - Levi is staying at Elite.


No he isn't.


----------



## 138104

zambezi said:


> No he isn't.


Yes he is.


----------



## GuntherChaconne

A very good friend of mine who works for a major bow company told me that Levi will be shooting glass bottles with a bb gun this year.


----------



## GuntherChaconne

GuntherChaconne said:


> A very good friend of mine who works for a major bow company told me that Levi will be shooting glass bottles with a bb gun this year.


That should double my red rider stock in no time.


----------



## trucker3573

Whatever decision he makes I am sure of one thing. Even after he announces it this thread will grow by another 324 pointless posts.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 173BC

I'm not sure what's funnier, the Mathews fanboys wishing Levi will come back or the Elite fanboys hoping he'll stay. You'd swear he was Justin Bieber or something....


LOL!!!


----------



## yeroc

well boys i just got off the phone with levi and he is going in a new direction...ONEIDA


----------



## Daave

primal-bow said:


> Levi wife


I guess money can make you happy....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

yeroc said:


> well boys i just got off the phone with levi and he is going in a new direction...ONEIDA


:set1_rolf2: well played sir!


----------



## dwdwdwdw

Gone like a fart in the wind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w8indq

yeroc said:


> well boys i just got off the phone with levi and he is going in a new direction...ONEIDA


Well seeing as they have more money backing them then any other bow company these days....

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Mallardbreath

I like Levi and all, but I have about as much interest in what bow he is shooting as I have interest in what lipstick Caitlyn Jenner is wearing.


----------



## AndyWest83

Here is the deal y'all. Levi has be updating pictures on Instagram and fb from all these hunts he is on in the last 2 weeks. Not one hashtag for his main sponsor elite. Only the one pic that everyone harped on him for not putting it on there. So my guess is he is going to Mathews. End case.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntin Hard

Considering he isn't hunting with the elite crew in Colorado and he is in Colorado hunting, I don't think he will be shooting them next year.


----------



## Bergs

AndyWest83 said:


> Here is the deal y'all. Levi has be updating pictures on Instagram and fb from all these hunts he is on in the last 2 weeks. Not one hashtag for his main sponsor elite. Only the one pic that everyone harped on him for not putting it on there. So my guess is he is going to Mathews. End case.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I saw in one of his comments that he's hunting with Burnworth bowhunting. Those are bowtech guys I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyw

As I said before I have been told he now has a piece of Elite. If that's true and I believe it is he will never switch to another company.


----------



## ppkaprince98

Bergs said:


> I saw in one of his comments that he's hunting with Burnworth bowhunting. Those are bowtech guys I believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup Bowtech. Everyone on here would **** their pants!!! haha Levi + BT = :first:


----------



## nestly

rockyw said:


> As I said before I have been told he now has a piece of Elite. If that's true and I believe it is he will never switch to another company.


Does the name Kevin Strother mean anything to you? Even if what you heard was true, it doesn't mean he's always going to be with Elite. Previous contract was effective Nov 1, 2013, so stay tuned....


----------



## ghostgoblin22

14 pages over a dude and what bow he shoots and what he might shoot, wow...pathetic


----------



## nestly

ghostgoblin22 said:


> 14 pages over a dude and what bow he shoots and what he might shoot, wow...pathetic


Welcome to the discussion and thanks for bumping this topic more post closer to 15 pages lol


----------



## Early Ice

ghostgoblin22 said:


> 14 pages over a dude and what bow he shoots and what he might shoot, wow...pathetic


agreed... I couldn't care less what him or anyone else shoots.


----------



## KMiha

Early Ice said:


> agreed... I couldn't care less what him or anyone else shoots.


Then why did you open the thread? To troll? 

This mindset is one that fascinates me. The mindset of people opening threads just to leave negative comments on how they don't care about the thread, they think it's stupid, etc.. Scroll on by then, if you truly don't care.


----------



## nestly

KMiha said:


> Then why did you open the thread? To troll?
> 
> This mindset is one that fascinates me. The mindset of people opening threads just to leave negative comments on how they don't care about the thread, they think it's stupid, etc.. Scroll on by then, if you truly don't care.


Agree. If they couldn't "care less" then why even open the topic, much less post. Apparently, they CAN "care less" LOL
It's like the driver that complains about traffic backups caused by rubber necking, and then when they get to the accident, what do they do but slow down to gawk. LOL
Only those who haven't read/posted to this topic can complain about the 14+ pages, everyone else that posted a complaint is part of the "problem", not part of the solution. 

BTW. I'm not suggesting this thread is a "problem". It's a valid topic because despite what some may suggest, it does matter to many archers and certainly the bow manufacturers "who" is shooting "what".


----------



## ghostgoblin22

Lol talk about butt hurt, bunch of damn cry babies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard932

https://youtu.be/q05jN9OiJPU

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard932

Sums up why Levi left Mathews. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

Richard932 said:


> Sums up why Levi left Mathews.


Problem is that Jack followed up those comments with this, 
Jack Wallace II Talks Archery, Change and Regret





.

In fact Jack went back to shooting Mathews again 3 months ago and he did quite well with it, as he did with the other brand(s)


----------



## KMiha

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Lol talk about butt hurt, bunch of damn cry babies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not crying. It is just a mindset that fascinates me. It's not just on this thread, it happens quite often on the forum. I just do not understand why people can obviously tell what the thread topic is, claim to give two rats arses about it, but yet open it and post a negative comment on it. It is just mind boggling to me. I almost say..."wow...pathetic"


----------



## ghostgoblin22

KMiha said:


> Not crying. It is just a mindset that fascinates me. It's not just on this thread, it happens quite often on the forum. I just do not understand why people can obviously tell what the thread topic is, claim to give two rats arses about it, but yet open it and post on it. It is just mind boggling to me. I almost say..."wow...pathetic"


It's an open forum, I have every right to comment on it, it gets old seeing but
"Levi going back to Mathews?" At the top of the general archery section, it's mind boggling to me their is so much discussion over one dude, sure is an immense talent, but wow 14 pages over a dude and a bow? Really? Is everyone that big of a loser?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Bump for ghostgoblin22, Early Ice. Don't want them to miss anything!


----------



## sagecreek

I'm telling ya


----------



## huezzn

Why is it so bad to be interested in what levi or other pros are shooting? I personally like to see people winning with the bow i am shooting and I don't see what's wrong with that.


----------



## Doebuster

He's going back to mathews , he's shooting the new 32 inch halon as we speak ! A little birdie told me , time will tell ! He was at the factory already do it's a done deal .


----------



## cbrunson

Perry24 said:


> Bump for ghostgoblin22, Early Ice. Don't want them to miss anything!


Haha! :lol:

Bump for ghostgoblin22


----------



## KMiha

ghostgoblin22 said:


> It's an open forum, I have every right to comment on it, it gets old seeing but
> "Levi going back to Mathews?" At the top of the general archery section, it's mind boggling to me their is so much discussion over one dude, sure is an immense talent, but wow 14 pages over a dude and a bow? Really? Is everyone that big of a loser?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is an open forum and you do have that right. I never said you didn't. Still doesn't explain the mindset of opening threads to leave negative comments. You're sick of seeing it on the first page, yet you post on it to ensure it stays on the first page. Ironic, isn't it? 
Now people who follow 3D and Levi are pathetic losers. Any other insults you'd like to throw around?


----------



## orarcher

ghostgoblin22 said:


> It's an open forum, I have every right to comment on it, it gets old seeing but
> "Levi going back to Mathews?" At the top of the general archery section, it's mind boggling to me their is so much discussion over one dude, sure is an immense talent, but wow 14 pages over a dude and a bow? Really? Is everyone that big of a loser?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:bump:


----------



## ghostgoblin22

orarcher said:


> :bump:


Lol, I guess I had it coming eh? Geez I take what I said back lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Early Ice

KMiha said:


> Then why did you open the thread? To troll?
> 
> This mindset is one that fascinates me. The mindset of people opening threads just to leave negative comments on how they don't care about the thread, they think it's stupid, etc.. Scroll on by then, if you truly don't care.


I only posted because It fascinates me how grown men can sweat another grown man. Maybe they should make it 11 commandments, "Thou shalt not covent they neighbors husband"


----------



## ArcheryAttic

When any pro archer is posting pictures of big game kills, with no archery equipment in the picture......is in between bow companies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntin Hard

ArcheryAttic said:


> When any pro archer is posting pictures of big game kills, with no archery equipment in the picture......is in between bow companies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Especially when elite kills that belong to staff guys or people using their bows but not Levi's kills.


----------



## MNarrow

Levi just killed another bull this morning......and no bow or Elite tag on IG.


----------



## cbrunson

I think I know where he's going and you all are going to be SHOCKED!!!!!
















Just kidding, I don't. But here's another bump for ghostgoblin22.


----------



## KMiha

Early Ice said:


> I only posted because It fascinates me how grown men can sweat another grown man. Maybe they should make it 11 commandments, "Thou shalt not covent they neighbors husband"


You call it "sweating," I call it interest. People are interested in different things, and follow different things. Just because you don't agree or understand why, doesn't mean you have to start being an arse and ripping into them.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

ArcheryAttic said:


> When any pro archer is posting pictures of big game kills, with no archery equipment in the picture......is in between bow companies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OR using a new unreleased bow for the same company.


----------



## ppkaprince98

Early Ice said:


> I only posted because It fascinates me how grown men can sweat another grown man. Maybe they should make it 11 commandments, "Thou shalt not covent they neighbors husband"


You think this is bad, check out nascar, talk about man crushes!!! lol


----------



## ppkaprince98

ArcheryAttic said:


> When any pro archer is posting pictures of big game kills, with no archery equipment in the picture......is in between bow companies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster

Halon 32 is now the weapon of choice for mr. Morgan !


----------



## MNarrow

bowhuntermitch said:


> OR using a new unreleased bow for the same company.


He would at least tag Elite in his posts but he hasn't.


----------



## JCole1993

ppkaprince98 said:


> Agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bow is hid behind the log in the bottom right of the pic, you can see the fletching on the arrows.I'm betting he's with either pse or mathews


----------



## rossi9s

ppkaprince98 said:


> Agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he jumped it from above and took it with his bare hands!!!
> (needed to up my post count!!!)


----------



## XForce Girl

JCole1993 said:


> The bow is hid behind the log in the bottom right of the pic, you can see the fletching on the arrows.


He probably has a pile of bows over there and did a photo shoot with each of them. You know...just in case.


----------



## rodney482

MNarrow said:


> He would at least tag Elite in his posts but he hasn't.


This right here... Or be sporting an Elite hat.


----------



## rodney482

XForce Girl said:


> He probably has a pile of bows over there and did a photo shoot with each of them. You know...just in case.


Haha....havnt seen you in a while


----------



## Done Right

Levi will be going back to Mathews and Chance will be going back to PSE from what i was told


----------



## rodney482

JCole1993 said:


> The bow is hid behind the log in the bottom right of the pic, you can see the fletching on the arrows.I'm betting he's with either pse or mathews


Looks like a solid limb bow to me


----------



## C-fused

Spear kill?


----------



## PT1911

rodney482 said:


> Looks like a solid limb bow to me


Prime?


----------



## Doebuster

He was recently at the mathews factory , I'm sure he wasn't there for the tour !


----------



## eventhorizon

this is like the Kardashian 'articles' on Yahoo's homepage...


----------



## Archerbruce

There are only 2 options
1. He is switching bow company's
2. He is not Switching

If he is not switching, then by not tagging, or posting pictures with his bow, he has a new bow he can not show.
Or he is just playing MIND GAMES with all of you, and is laughing at all the responses to this thread.


----------



## namozine

Archerbruce said:


> There are only 2 options
> 1. He is switching bow company's
> 2. He is not Switching
> 
> If he is not switching, then by not tagging, or posting pictures with his bow, he has a new bow he can not show.
> Or he is just playing MIND GAMES with all of you, and is laughing at all the responses to this thread.


Beat me to it !!!


----------



## rattlinman

C-fused said:


> Spear kill?


LMAO !! Maybe too soon, but that's funny! Browning is on the phone as we speak trying to decide if they dump him or not.....:wink:


----------



## Viper69

Mossy oak hat? PSE?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rodney482

Elite would not be thrilled by that game either. 
He is big enough to effect current sales. 




Archerbruce said:


> There are only 2 options
> 1. He is switching bow company's
> 2. He is not Switching
> 
> If he is not switching, then by not tagging, or posting pictures with his bow, he has a new bow he can not show.
> Or he is just playing MIND GAMES with all of you, and is laughing at all the responses to this thread.


----------



## blue3

When will we know if he switched or not?


----------



## ppkaprince98

Here are his tags from the pic:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

ppkaprince98 said:


> Here are his tags from the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, he tagged all but Elite. Really thought he was staying. Oh well. Was shooting an Elite before Levi and will continue after he is gone.

Did you see the @mathewsinc and #Halon 32 in the comments...lol[emoji6]


----------



## ppkaprince98

Perry24 said:


> Yeah, he tagged all but Elite. Really thought he was staying. Oh well. Was shooting an Elite before Levi and will continue after he is gone.
> 
> Did you see the @mathewsinc and #Halon 32 in the comments...lol[emoji6]


Haha yea. Some of them were pretty good. Probably guys from here.
#nobowinthepic
#solongelite
#whatbowdidyouuse
LoL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

ppkaprince98 said:


> Haha yea. Some of them were pretty good. Probably guys from here.
> #nobowinthepic
> #solongelite
> #whatbowdidyouuse
> LoL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those must be on FB. Didn't see those on IG.


----------



## nick060200

ppkaprince98 said:


> Haha yea. Some of them were pretty good. Probably guys from here.
> #nobowinthepic
> #solongelite
> #whatbowdidyouuse
> LoL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol


----------



## GVDocHoliday

#OnceaSwitcherAlwaysaSwitcher


----------



## 173BC

Bahahaha!


----------



## 138104

Darn filters...lol!

#unfaithful


----------



## carlosii

Will everybody who doesn't give a ratz azz what bow Levi Morgan shoots please raise your hand?


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

:jam:


----------



## nestly

blue3 said:


> When will we know if he switched or not?


Sometime after Nov 1, based on when his contract with Elite went into effect in 2013

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

There are sure a lot of guys posting on here who done give a darn...

Curious, do you guys follow any sports? I equate this to free agency in ball sports or silly season in NASCAR. Fun to watch and speculate, but at the end of the day it doesn't affect me at all.


----------



## JRHOADES20

Saw today the pic with no bow or elite tag. I'd say he is jumping brands. $$ talks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153

He jumped ship once before why wouldn't he jump ship again.


----------



## yeroc

Thats a statement picture to elite,the so long sianara guys picture.levi can punch his own ticket to where he wants to go.he has earned that.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

Viper69 said:


> Mossy oak hat? PSE?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


He's always used mossy oak. That's why he never shot a camo elite. 

I agree he's switching. Elite has not been sharing his posts either. He hasn't tagged anything from the outdoor group. Is he leaving all of TOG products?


----------



## shollz

Man you guys are all over this lol. I noticed that no bow company was tagged either, and went back on his feed. Don't think he has tagged anything this month, it ended in August. WEd on't really care, but the internet is all about speculation and armchair quarterbacks.


----------



## novich69

We got one of the Archery Trade mags down the shop last week and they had a story about The Outdoor Group who owns Elite.They had 2 pages on Elite and named everyone involved,Levis name was never mentioned.


----------



## 138104

novich69 said:


> We got one of the Archery Trade mags down the shop last week and they had a story about The Outdoor Group who owns Elite.They had 2 pages on Elite and named everyone involved,Levis name was never mentioned.


I didn't see any of the pro shooters named in the article. There was a picture of a new bow in development though...


----------



## maxxis88

Well if he's going back to Mathews that sucks. I like the big dogs shooting for smaller companies. And I just switched from Elite to a Halon a few weeks ago.


----------



## catkinson

Who is Levi Morgan ? A country singer ?


----------



## griffwar

catkinson said:


> Who is Levi Morgan ? A country singer ?


:uzi:


----------



## Outsider

This thread is still going? :mg: He is watching us :behindsof


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Perry24 said:


> I didn't see any of the pro shooters named in the article. There was a picture of a new bow in development though...


Interested in this.


----------



## 138104

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Interested in this.


http://www.ezflipmags.com/Magazines/ArrowTrade_Magazine/

Page 17


----------



## carlosii

NewMexicoHunter said:


> :jam:


OK...that's one.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

Perry24 said:


> http://www.ezflipmags.com/Magazines/ArrowTrade_Magazine/
> 
> Page 17


looks like a longer ata bow to me. maybe 36"?


----------



## KMiha

maxxis88 said:


> Well if he's going back to Mathews that sucks. I like the big dogs shooting for smaller companies. And I just switched from Elite to a Halon a few weeks ago.


I wouldn't call elite a small company anymore. There's easily more people who own elites at my archery club than anyone else.


----------



## MI1

catkinson said:


> Who is Levi Morgan ? A country singer ?


Yes
He and Jason Aldean shoot Mathews....[emoji12] 

sent from NASA


----------



## MI1

carlosii said:


> Will everybody who doesn't give a ratz azz what bow Levi Morgan shoots please raise your hand?


Levi switching is why Colin Kaepernick is taking a knee or sitting...and other players. It's rocking the nfl, Obama, ESPN, fox sports.....

sent from NASA


----------



## NY12020

MI1 said:


> Levi switching is why Colin Kaepernick is taking a knee or sitting...and other players. It's rocking the nfl, Obama, ESPN, fox sports.....
> 
> sent from NASA


Kaepernick sitting during the anthem...I find it appropriate he gets to sit during the game too lol.


----------



## MI1

NY12020 said:


> Kaepernick sitting during the anthem...I find it appropriate he gets to sit during the game too lol.


He's a ass!
Overpaid pampered athlete...
It's no accident that he has been accused if sexual assault.... cough..big Ben Roth..

sent from NASA


----------



## kyhoytarcher

MI1 said:


> He's a ass!
> Overpaid pampered athlete...
> It's no accident that he has been accused if sexual assault.... cough..big Ben Roth..
> 
> sent from NASA


Yes and everyone is mad, but they continue to go to the games and buy the merchandise which in turn pays their salary!!!


----------



## MI1

kyhoytarcher said:


> Yes and everyone is mad, but they continue to go to the games and buy the merchandise which in turn pays their salary!!!


The machine can't be stopped

sent from NASA


----------



## Squirrel

He posted a Caribou on Instagram a week ago and Elite is tagged in that pic. No bow in the picture either. I don't know why i joined this thread, bored I guess lol.


----------



## MNarrow

Squirrel said:


> He posted a Caribou on Instagram a week ago and Elite is tagged in that pic. No bow in the picture either. I don't know why i joined this thread, bored I guess lol.


You're right, he did tag Elite last week. He isn't switching. He is messing with everyone.


----------



## Kighty7

I heard through my cousin's sisters, who is in college with Samantha Morgan's niece, who had a friend who works for Elite, and that person told their pet hamster that Levi could shoot a toothpick with dental floss better than most people in this thread! LOL


----------



## kyhoytarcher

Kighty7 said:


> I heard through my cousin's sisters, who is in college with Samantha Morgan's niece, who had a friend who works for Elite, and that person told their pet hamster that Levi could shoot a toothpick with dental floss better than most people in this thread! LOL


Why in the world is there not a like button!!!!! Best one yet>>>:thumbs_up


----------



## boilerfarmer12

Squirrel said:


> He posted a Caribou on Instagram a week ago and Elite is tagged in that pic. No bow in the picture either. I don't know why i joined this thread, bored I guess lol.


You're right he did. But not in the original post. He added it later. If he was still shooting elite wouldn't elite be sharing his kills?


----------



## shootstraight

ppkaprince98 said:


> Haha yea. Some of them were pretty good. Probably guys from here.
> #nobowinthepic
> #solongelite
> #whatbowdidyouuse
> LoL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds familiar ; )


----------



## 1faith

I heard Kapernick is shooting Hoyt now since they took the flag and USA off of it, not sure what Levi is shooting.


----------



## rok1167

Mine has an American flag.


----------



## Doebuster

Mathews is going to be flying the levi flag this year , it looks like this $$$$$$$$$$$$$$MATHEWS$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!


----------



## Sandskipper

Never opened this thread until today, read backwards to page 10 and stopped. Some funny posts in here to be sure! I'm new to archery myself and don't really care who shoots what honestly but have an opinion on the matter more bedded in how the world really works rather than emotion based on my shooting rig.
If Levi is currently under a contract with Elite, then he's got a legal and binding commitment to represent the company and their best interests through and up to the end of that contract.
I'm certain if Elite is still writing pay checks to Mr. Morgan that they are not doing so for a few months while Levi is not fulfilling his contractual obligations to represent them... that would be breach of contract.
This is most likely a publicity stunt to get people talking in my opinion. If it is, this would solidify Elite as a premier company with a future and a name to back it up... as mentioned in previous posts, celebrities sell stuff. 
Levi traipsing threw the thickets with another bow snubbing the company that is feeding his family is just not plausible in the real world of big dollar contracts and lawyers. 
This is just my opinion and could be proven wrong but common sense says this is most likely a well orchestrated publicity maneuver on Elite's part.


----------



## nestly

Sandskipper said:


> Never opened this thread until today, read backwards to page 10 and stopped. Some funny posts in here to be sure! I'm new to archery myself and don't really care who shoots what honestly but have an opinion on the matter more bedded in how the world really works rather than emotion based on my shooting rig.
> If Levi is currently under a contract with Elite, then he's got a legal and binding commitment to represent the company and their best interests through and up to the end of that contract.
> I'm certain if Elite is still writing pay checks to Mr. Morgan that they are not doing so for a few months while Levi is not fulfilling his contractual obligations to represent them... that would be breach of contract.
> This is most likely a publicity stunt to get people talking in my opinion. If it is, this would solidify Elite as a premier company with a future and a name to back it up... as mentioned in previous posts, celebrities sell stuff.
> Levi traipsing threw the thickets with another bow snubbing the company that is feeding his family is just not plausible in the real world of big dollar contracts and lawyers.
> This is just my opinion and could be proven wrong but common sense says this is most likely a well orchestrated publicity maneuver on Elite's part.


The press release from Nov 1, 2013 when he joined Elite said he would shoot Elite bows exclusively during competition and on the television show Name the Game. 
He's done with competition for this contract season, and the hunts he's on now will not be aired on his TV show until 2017, so as best I can tell, shooting/hunting with another companies equipment wouldn't be prohibited under the previous contract, even if his contract with Elite hasn't officially expired yet (ie Nov 1).
IMO, there's a 0% chance that he's already agreed to stay with Elite. He could possibly still be in negotiations, but if he were already committed to shoot Elite in the upcoming season, there is no way he wouldn't be tagging them in facebook/instagram.


----------



## Sandskipper

nestly said:


> The press release from Nov 1, 2013 when he joined Elite said he would shoot Elite bows exclusively during competition and on the television show Name the Game.
> He's done with competition for this contract season, and the hunts he's on now will not be aired on his TV show until 2017, so as best I can tell, shooting/hunting with another companies equipment wouldn't be prohibited under the previous contract, even if his contract with Elite hasn't officially expired yet (ie Nov 1).
> IMO, there's a 0% chance that he's already agreed to stay with Elite. He could possibly still be in negotiations, but if he were already committed to shoot Elite in the upcoming season, there is no way he wouldn't be tagging them in facebook/instagram.


Good points you made mate, I guess that's why they say the devils in the details. Don't know anything of them details, evident in my generalization about contract terms and commitments. I didn't bother to study up on any of that stuff as I really don't care if he's shooting Elite, Mathew's, or Chevrolet. Seems you have a better grasp of the terms than I do, thanks for clearing it up.

He's going to Mathew's ya'all, He's jumping ship!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] LOL


----------



## MNarrow

nestly said:


> The press release from Nov 1, 2013 when he joined Elite said he would shoot Elite bows exclusively during competition and on the television show Name the Game.
> He's done with competition for this contract season, and the hunts he's on now will not be aired on his TV show until 2017, so as best I can tell, shooting/hunting with another companies equipment wouldn't be prohibited under the previous contract, even if his contract with Elite hasn't officially expired yet (ie Nov 1).
> IMO, there's a 0% chance that he's already agreed to stay with Elite. He could possibly still be in negotiations, but if he were already committed to shoot Elite in the upcoming season, there is no way he wouldn't be tagging them in facebook/instagram.


He tagged Elite last week with the caribou.


----------



## sagecreek

MNarrow said:


> He tagged Elite last week with the caribou.


Only after people were giving him crap about not tagging them. Conspiracy theories were running rampant.


----------



## Kighty7

I heard Levi was talking to some other hunters and as he was talking word spread around the animal kingdom. Some animals were spotted falling over dead with just the mention of his name. My buddy, who is the 5th cousin of the pilot who flew them to Canada for a Yeti hunt said when he got on stand, a bear came out saw him and fell over dead with fear! This is legit and gospel in my area!!!! But you didn't hear it from me!


----------



## ppkaprince98

This thread is turning out to be my favorite in a while. Its so dumb, but I cant stop reading and laughing!!! haha


----------



## rattlinman

Bump just to piss off the guys who don't care what he shoots, yet continually post on this thread that they don't care. :thumbs_up


----------



## ppkaprince98

rattlinman said:


> Bump just to piss off the guys who don't care what he shoots, yet continually post on this thread that they don't care. :thumbs_up


You need a couple these.........:bump::bump: Oh and I fixed you signature!! lol

HOYT/PRIME/Matthews/Elite (I just can't decide, waiting to see what Levi chooses!!)
GoldTip Staff
TRU Ball Staff
Shrewd Components


----------



## Robert43

I herd he is going to use a Chinese bow with fibreglass arrows dacron string Chinese release aid Wolf & EZ V bow sight as well as golf umbrella company


----------



## Robert43

Also in the off season hes putting out a Country & Weston CD about hunting story songs


----------



## sagecreek

I lost all respect for him when he quit driving a big bad F-250 Powerstroke through my range on the Kentucky ASA Powerline and started driving a Chevy. Just saying.


----------



## Dreamer

My friend, a former Navy SEAL, told me Levi is in the works with Jackie Bushman on a Levi Morgan series bow bearing the Buckmasters name...


----------



## rattlinman

I heard that Levi has won the Lifetime Achievement Award....twice.

Also, when he goes to Spain, he chases the bulls.

I once saw a panhandler give him money.


----------



## rattlinman

sagecreek said:


> I lost all respect for him when he quit driving a big bad F-250 Powerstroke through my range on the Kentucky ASA Powerline and started driving a Chevy. Just saying.


Wait til he shows up in a TOYOTA...just sayin :wink:


----------



## rattlinman

ppkaprince98 said:


> You need a couple these.........:bump::bump: Oh and I fixed you signature!! lol
> 
> HOYT/PRIME/Matthews/Elite (I just can't decide, waiting to see what Levi chooses!!)
> GoldTip Staff
> TRU Ball Staff
> Shrewd Components



Thanks Prince....I think..


----------



## Dreamer

rattlinman said:


> I heard that Levi has won the Lifetime Achievement Award....twice.
> Also, when he goes to Spain, he chases the bulls.
> I once saw a panhandler give him money.


He is the most interesting archer in the world...
View attachment 4817761


----------



## allxs

rattlinman said:


> I heard that Levi has won the Lifetime Achievement Award....twice.
> 
> Also, when he goes to Spain, he chases the bulls.
> 
> I once saw a panhandler give him money.


where is the like button on this thing? LIKE! rofl


----------



## sagecreek

rattlinman said:


> I heard that Levi has won the Lifetime Achievement Award....twice.
> 
> Also, when he goes to Spain, he chases the bulls.
> 
> I once saw a panhandler give him money.


He must be Chuck Norris' son. lain:


----------



## rossi9s

rattlinman said:


> I heard that Levi has won the Lifetime Achievement Award....twice.
> 
> Also, when he goes to Spain, he chases the bulls.
> 
> I once saw a panhandler give him money.


Stay thirsty my friends!!


----------



## yeroc

nah you guys are all wrong,hes giving up archery for his acting career.gona co star in in leathal weapon 5


----------



## jtelarkin08

Chance isn't hiding his bow. Just sayin!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crow Terminator

Levi caught and killed all the Pokemon's.......with a landline phone.

He is going to put them all on display in his new trophy room that is currently being built. 

On a side note. Remember when people could show a picture of a nice deer, elk, caribou, etc and people would simply say things like "congrats...nice one...etc" and not worry about what was or wasn't "tagged" in the post?


----------



## Dreamer

I heard when deer tell ghost stories, they talk about Levi Morgan


----------



## Huntin Hard

jtelarkin08 said:


> Chance isn't hiding his bow. Just sayin!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's not up for a new contract this year.


----------



## jtelarkin08

Huntin Hard said:


> He's not up for a new contract this year.


Yes but neither was Levi last year and he didn't have his impulse in any pictures. 

For the record I give zero ****s who he shoots for. He's earned the right to choose. Just gotta give you guys some more to talk about [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bow-legged

Levi has been seen hanging with Big Ben lately. I heard that Ben Roethlisberger offered him a job as his personal water boy. Levi has accepted the job since it pays more than being a pro archer.


----------



## ppkaprince98

Crow Terminator said:


> Levi caught and killed all the Pokemon's.......with a landline phone.


lmao!!



Crow Terminator said:


> On a side note. Remember when people could show a picture of a nice deer, elk, caribou, etc and people would simply say things like "congrats...nice one...etc" and not worry about what was or wasn't "tagged" in the post?


We go to work to get paid, they just use hashtags!!! LoL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boilerfarmer12

The impulse was a new release. That's why it wasn't in any pictures


----------



## jimb2

How much were Elite bows before Levi and then after Levi? People use to say that they switched to Elite because Mathews Bows cost to much, what I see here lately is that they cost about the same.


----------



## B.T. Splinterz

I really dont think Levi wants to shoot a No Cam but Ive been wrong before


----------



## jtelarkin08

B.T. Splinterz said:


> I really dont think Levi wants to shoot a No Cam but Ive been wrong before


Lol why would he shoot a no cam when he could shoot the halon x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crow Terminator

jimb2 said:


> How much were Elite bows before Levi and then after Levi? People use to say that they switched to Elite because Mathews Bows cost to much, what I see here lately is that they cost about the same.


My first Elite was a bow called the Answer. I believe that was in 2012; a year or two before the Levi swap. The Answer was around $800 back then. I got a smoking deal on an Elite Pure in a shop because it was a closeout model; it had previously been $800-850 as well before it was marked down. I haven't priced the Impulse bows, but I know the E series bows were that same price range after Levi came on board with them. SO I think the prices haven't changed much at all for the flag ship models. Then again, Elite had been around a few years before I tried one.

At the time, Elite was one of the few, if not the only company that was offering a heck of a contingency plan for the major Pro/Am tournaments for ALL shooters...Pro and Amateur. You didn't have to be a staff shooter or any of that to be a candidate for it. I'll be honest...that was what made me give them a try.


----------



## gcab

the move probably isn't about the bow, but more so actually getting paid the contingency money owed. Kind of the same reason shooters switched from CBE/Scott and ABB


----------



## rmelching

WOW 19 PAGES this is like THE REAL HOUSEWIVES OF ARCHERY TALK


----------



## griffwar

rmelching said:


> WOW 19 PAGES this is like THE REAL HOUSEWIVES OF ARCHERY TALK


Why did you dig it up again? Did not get enough of housewives??


----------



## Huntin Hard

rmelching said:


> WOW 19 PAGES this is like THE REAL HOUSEWIVES OF ARCHERY TALK


This thread had no replies since last Sunday, so you bring it back up to do what ?


----------



## jtelarkin08

I would be willing to bet if he is going back we will find out tomorrow with the new target bows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

I stand by my statement he is staying with Elite...lol!


----------



## Dreamer

rmelching said:


> WOW 19 PAGES this is like THE REAL HOUSEWIVES OF ARCHERY TALK


which you must enjoy since you brought this thread back from the dead


----------



## 138104

Levi put down a nice buck tonight in OH with his Halon 32!


----------



## Huntin Hard

How do you make them 2 comments ? Lol.

I'm just giving you a hard time, I'm pretty sure he's heading back to Matthews, especially after today.


----------



## 138104

Huntin Hard said:


> How do you make them 2 comments ? Lol.
> 
> I'm just giving you a hard time, I'm pretty sure he's heading back to Matthews, especially after today.


Just having fun...lol! 

I think it was good for Elite to have Levi, even if it was only for a few years. It surely put them on the map.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Perry24 said:


> Just having fun...lol!
> 
> I think it was good for Elite to have Levi, even if it was only for a few years. It surely put them on the map.


So was I! Lol 

I agree completely, he put them on the map and they've still got some really good shooters shooting their bows still.


----------



## primal-bow

Huntin Hard said:


> How do you make them 2 comments ? Lol.
> 
> I'm just giving you a hard time, I'm pretty sure he's heading back to Matthews, especially after today.


after seeing those bows i would stay with elite!


----------



## Huntin Hard

primal-bow said:


> after seeing those bows i would stay with elite!


I agree with you but when Matthews is paying $2500 more a pro win and paying him more a year it's a no brainer because it's his job.


----------



## rockyw

I live in Ohio and I didn't see him?


----------



## bigbucks170

if he was just choosing bows I am sure he would go with PSE...


----------



## petertom

rattlinman said:


> I heard that Levi has won the Lifetime Achievement Award....twice.
> 
> Also, when he goes to Spain, he chases the bulls.
> 
> I once saw a panhandler give him money.



Chuck Norris is even scared of Levi


----------



## carlosii

primal-bow said:


> after seeing those bows i would stay with elite!


agree...wonder how many of those $1,800.00 bows he's gonna sell for them. LOL


----------



## Outsider

Levi and Reo don't get along with each other. Since Reo just sign up Levi decided to go.


----------



## RavinHood

Isn't Levi like a member here if so do you guys think he reads these post and sit back and laugh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Outsider said:


> Levi and Reo don't get along with each other. Since Reo just sign up Levi decided to go.


Like Hollywood divas...lol!


----------



## Longbow42

rockyw said:


> I live in Ohio and I didn't see him?


You wouldn't unless you hunt high fence operations.


----------



## Outsider

AXE6Hunter said:


> Isn't Levi like a member here if so do you guys think he reads these post and sit back and laugh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:behindsof


----------



## Kstigall

AXE6Hunter said:


> Isn't Levi like a member here if so do you guys think he reads these post and sit back and laugh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes he laughs, all the way to the bank! There is no other _archer _that gets this kind of attention in this country. Attention means $$$$.

Yes, Olympic archery was on TV but I'm talking day in and day out. Don't forget the vast majority of bow manufacturers income comes from hunters. A few more hunters shoot 3D than shoot Olympic style archery.


----------



## shootstraight

I heard Levi is designing bows for Obsession..


----------



## 138104

shootstraight said:


> I heard Levi is designing bows for Obsession..


I wonder if he is using eyeliner? Maybe a Maybelline contract?


----------



## Dreamer

Perry24 said:


> I wonder if he is using eyeliner? Maybe a Maybelline contract?


maybe he was born with it


----------



## jimb2

gcab said:


> the move probably isn't about the bow, but more so actually getting paid the contingency money owed. Kind of the same reason shooters switched from CBE/Scott and ABB


if that's true, time to leave or sue


----------



## COArrow

I would think the bigger name shooters would not keep contingency in exchange for larger guaranteed pay. Their contracts probably extend past the typical shop shooter.


----------



## Dreamer

COArrow said:


> I would think the bigger name shooters would not keep contingency in exchange for larger guaranteed pay. Their contracts probably extend past the typical shop shooter.


most of the top shooters at Vegas got contingency checks


----------



## jtelarkin08

COArrow said:


> I would think the bigger name shooters would not keep contingency in exchange for larger guaranteed pay. Their contracts probably extend past the typical shop shooter.


They still shoot for contingency 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMC46514

shootstraight said:


> I heard Levi is designing bows for Obsession..


lol. I bet he'd do a better job on the cable roller design...


----------



## 173BC

GMC46514 said:


> lol. I bet he'd do a better job on the cable roller design...


Maybe one of these will help with your Obsession


----------



## GMC46514

Someone else owns it now. I got rid of all of mine after rev 2 on rollers failing.


----------



## Outsider

Check this out guys. Levi shared this on facebook









Lets keep this thread alive !!!


----------



## 138104

Outsider said:


> Check this out guys. Levi shared this on facebook
> 
> View attachment 4893521
> 
> 
> Lets keep this thread alive !!!


Well, that's interesting...


----------



## Gamover06

Plot twist.....


----------



## ex-wolverine

Also look at his profile pic with Sam 
Big ole fat decal with elite on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo

Lol... You guys done been HAD

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall

Rumor on the street is that Levi is now sponsored by Wrangler! :mg:


Will he change his name?!?!?


----------



## Owen007

Kstigall said:


> Rumor on the street is that Levi is now sponsored by Wrangler! :mg:
> 
> 
> Will he change his name?!?!?


Hahahaha good stuff


----------



## Drcoffee

ArcheryRoad said:


> With all the Halon bows they've sold this year they can afford him especially since Elite hasn't been paying him. That's why he's leaving Elite


This could be good news. Now Elite will have money for R&D.


----------



## MOFish20

subscribed. holding off on buying a new bow until I know 100% what some guy I'll never meet is shooting.


----------



## griffwar

mofish20 said:


> subscribed. Holding off on buying a new bow until i know 100% what some guy i'll never meet is shooting.


lol!!


----------



## 138104

MOFish20 said:


> subscribed. holding off on buying a new bow until I know 100% what some guy I'll never meet is shooting.


Good call...i am going to do the same.


----------



## Outsider

Not sure if some of you guys knows but Elite is a part of BIG company called "The Outdoor Group" http://togllc.com/ they have plenty of money to pay big shots.


----------



## Berzerker9

:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Outsider

Also I wouldn't be surprised if Levi start his own bow company.


----------



## rattlinman

Ingo said:


> Lol... You guys done been HAD
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Well, if it has been a Ruse....then he's a marketing genius. What a better way to stir interest your way than start a rumor about jumping fences.

Do you really think that was his intention?


----------



## rattlinman

Kstigall said:


> Rumor on the street is that Levi is now sponsored by Wrangler! :mg:
> 
> 
> Will he change his name?!?!?


I heard that his Mom has a tattoo that says "Son." 

His pillow stays cool on both sides. :shade:


----------



## MDJB12

I heard he's signing with Barnett. Exclusive crossbow shooter now.


----------



## sagecreek

Mathews paid him to do this because they released their bows last week and wanted someone to buy them.

It worked. lain:


----------



## Kstigall

Just in......... Superman and Chuck Norris got a little boisterous and started chest bumping each other. Levi glared at them and they both knelt down with bowed heads.


----------



## rattlinman

Kstigall said:


> Just in......... Superman and Chuck Norris got a little boisterous and started chest bumping each other. Levi glared at them and they both knelt down with bowed heads.


Little known fact: Levi taught Chuck Norris martial arts!


----------



## rattlinman

Last week he was pulled over in Pennsylvania....and the cop got the ticket.


----------



## Coug09

He's gone to Mathews guys. Book it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slimgravy

Levi dont shoot arrows in to a target.... the target comes to him.


----------



## dtprice

Lol. Awesome.


hrtlnd164 said:


> I heard there is a search function on AT that no one knows how to use..


----------



## Rabbit57

5-year contract at 2.5 million.


----------



## carlosii

Rabbit57 said:


> 5-year contract at 2.5 million.


Sold out cheaper than I thought.


----------



## 138104

Not so fast...


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Perry24 said:


> Not so fast...


He's currently still in contract with Elite. Shouldn't be surprising.....


----------



## jtelarkin08

bowhuntermitch said:


> He's currently still in contract with Elite. Shouldn't be surprising.....


Does anyone know when his contract is actually up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch

jtelarkin08 said:


> Does anyone know when his contract is actually up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want to say it's usually first or second week of November.


----------



## Doebuster

As I've said before he is going to mathews and is shooting the new halon for his hunting show ! I wish him the best he's a great ambassador for the sport of archery and from the way it sounds a pretty good business man ! $$$$$$$$ cha Ching !


----------



## apeshot

Doebuster said:


> As I've said before he is going to mathews and is shooting the new halon for his hunting show ! I wish him the best he's a great ambassador for the sport of archery and from the way it sounds a pretty good business man ! $$$$$$$$ cha Ching !


Yup good for him! I would go where the money is too! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

bowhuntermitch said:


> He's currently still in contract with Elite. Shouldn't be surprising.....


He hasn't tagged Elite in any of his posts the last month. So, I found that interesting.


----------



## Dreamer

rumor has it Levi pooped today...


----------



## 138104

Dreamer said:


> rumor has it Levi pooped today...


Solid or runny?


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Perry24 said:


> Solid or runny?


Solid with a clean break. No wipe necessary.


----------



## 138104

GVDocHoliday said:


> Solid with a clean break. No wipe necessary.


He really has it all...hot wife, stud 3D shooter, big $$ bow contract, and solid, no wipe poops.


----------



## bsharkey

That's it because of comments like this I'm leaving AT.lol


----------



## Dreamer

GVDocHoliday said:


> No wipe necessary.


I heard it was the fastest most efficient poop ever. Quiet too, and with no turd lean


----------



## 138104

bsharkey said:


> That's it because of comments like this I'm leaving AT.lol


I'm sorry. Please don't leave.


----------



## Dreamer

bsharkey said:


> That's it because of comments like this I'm leaving AT.lol


no one made you read this thread


----------



## casey caldbeck

This thread has gone to s**t


----------



## shootstraight

Ttt keeping it alive for Levi, staying with Elite for sure!


----------



## shootstraight

This deserves repeating!!


----------



## Supersteeb

That TRX has his name all over it


----------



## 138104

shootstraight said:


> This deserves repeating!!


Maybe Wikileaks will uncover an email that will tell us the answer...


----------



## arrowfletcher85

I am going to comment in this thread only because I think I am the only one on AT that hasn't. I think he will leave but the elites give him everything he needs to succeed, but then again he will win with Any brand. 

Fletch


----------



## shootstraight

arrowfletcher85 said:


> I am going to comment in this thread only because I think I am the only one on AT that hasn't. I think he will leave but the elites give him everything he needs to succeed, but then again he will win with Any brand.
> 
> Fletch


Probably, however if he switches he will not win shooter of the year next year.


----------



## arrowfletcher85

shootstraight said:


> Probably, however if he switches he will not win shooter of the year next year.


That could be a better marketing tool for elite than having him. (Saying that he won with them and can't win without them)

Fletch


----------



## jtelarkin08

shootstraight said:


> Probably, however if he switches he will not win shooter of the year next year.


You realize he has won more shooter of the year titles with Mathews than elite right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

jtelarkin08 said:


> You realize he has won more shooter of the year titles with Mathews than elite right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't matter, just remember this thread next year ; )


----------



## LogonFire

Doesn't affect my life and there is no money in it for me so what do I care what LM does? . . . . Australian wombats have square poops (true story!)


----------



## apeshot

I'm thinking of switching does that matter 😂

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## EJP1234

His turds used to have a v grip, now they look like waffles...


----------



## sagecreek

I put my order in for a Switchback 2 yesterday at my dealer. lain:


----------



## bsharkey

Dreamer said:


> no one made you read this thread


very true not really understanding your point? nobody has ever "made" me read anything. but for once in your life you are right congrats :teeth:


----------



## SCFox

shootstraight said:


> Doesn't matter, just remember this thread next year ; )


Won't have to remember this thread next year. Chances are it'll still be hangin around the first couple pages. 

SCFox


----------



## rattlinman

EJP1234 said:


> His turds used to have a v grip, now they look like waffles...


:set1_applaud:


----------



## askbowdaddy

I think most of the bows out there are good,at least all that i have tried are.its a very competitive market they wont last long if they are not.i like levis show because he gives useful tips on shooting.but i would not buy a new bow due to the fact that the millions they are spending just to promote that product is past on to the consumer.the only promotion that impressed me was the c/o of mathews who did his own commercial on the technology of the no cam bow.i would like to see more of the c/o,s of the other manufactures back there own product.


----------



## Kstigall

shootstraight said:


> This deserves repeating!!




:chortle: I guess by posting this you believe he _*IS *_leaving Elite!


----------



## carlosii

jtelarkin08 said:


> You realize he has won more shooter of the year titles with Mathews than elite right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well DUH! You do know he shot for Matthews for many more years than he shot for Elite, right?


----------



## Outsider

Here is Levi shooting Elite https://www.facebook.com/NameTheGame/videos/1113726445371953/


----------



## 138104

Outsider said:


> Here is Levi shooting Elite https://www.facebook.com/NameTheGame/videos/1113726445371953/


Probably from last year.


----------



## Outsider

I know he was heading to hunt in Illinois. I thought this was now. But you are right. It makes sense they post videos from last year since they need to edit them and it takes long time.


----------



## 138104

Well, Elite announced Darrin's and Levi's signing on November 1, 2013. I guess we might know for sure in 4 days??


----------



## American1989

Kstigall said:


> :chortle: I guess by posting this you believe he _*IS *_leaving Elite!


Funniest thing Ive seen in a while.


----------



## American1989

Whoops... It didn't copy the photo of Hillary above.


----------



## 138104

We should know tomorrow...


----------



## jtelarkin08

Perry24 said:


> We should know tomorrow...


Or they wait and let him drop the new hunting bows on the 15th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

jtelarkin08 said:


> Or they wait and let him drop the new hunting bows on the 15th
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe, but i would think Elite would remove him from the website once the contract is up.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Well, I see Alex Wifler announced he's leaving Mathews for a new company to be named tomorrow. Will be interesting to see if this plays into anything.


----------



## nestly

bowhuntermitch said:


> Well, I see Alex Wifler announced he's leaving Mathews for a new company to be named tomorrow. Will be interesting to see if this plays into anything.


The biggest changes are mostly Black&Yellow shirts changing to Blue&White.... and vice versa.


----------



## 138104

Wifler to Elite and Morgan back to Mathews. Kind of interesting...


----------



## nestly

My previous comment wasn't about anyone in particular, just that the majority of significant changes are swaps between those two companies.


----------



## Janss72

wifler isnt going to elite


----------



## 138104

Janss72 said:


> wifler isnt going to elite


Where is he going?


----------



## rattlinman

Janss72 said:


> wifler isnt going to elite





Perry24 said:


> Where is he going?


Wait, before you spill the beans, let's start a new thread about Wifler and see if we can get to 20 pages before he announces! :happy1:


----------



## Topper1018

My first guess for wifler was hoyt. I'm really thinking he is a perfect candidate for PRIME


----------



## AndyWest83

Keep it up!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## swensc

Gotta love silly season talk and rumors.


----------



## 138104

rattlinman said:


> Wait, before you spill the beans, let's start a new thread about Wifler and see if we can get to 20 pages before he announces! :happy1:


Done. [emoji1]


----------



## Huntin Hard

I see Matthews has lost 3 so far


----------



## ridgehunter70

Huntin Hard said:


> I see Matthews has lost 3 so far


With levi's big check, probably couldn't afford it. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SHPoet

Janss72 said:


> wifler isnt going to elite


Oneida?


----------



## Huntin Hard

ridgehunter70 said:


> With levi's big check, probably couldn't afford it. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Very true. Well 4 people if you include bass


----------



## Outsider

I heard Levi is going to sign up with Topoint Archery


----------



## MI1

I heard he was going to Kraft cheese macaroni instead of Velveeta brand....

sent from NASA


----------



## Pete53

MI1 said:


> I heard he was going to Kraft cheese macaroni instead of Velveeta brand....
> 
> sent from NASA


 nope he signed with Walmart and will be on the cover of Walmart`s off brand mac & cheese in a Walmart uniform and hat .


----------



## bsp5019

Huntin Hard said:


> I see Matthews has lost 3 so far


who's the three?

well besides Wifler (already mentioned)


----------



## Huntin Hard

bsp5019 said:


> who's the three?
> 
> well besides Wifler (already mentioned)


Joby Shaw, Henry Bass, Wifler, and Shawn Vincent.


----------



## bsp5019

Huntin Hard said:


> Joby Shaw, Henry Bass, Wifler, and Shawn Vincent.


With Bass being the team manager at Bowtech, I wonder how many of these younger, up and coming guys like Alex and Joby will migrate over there. The equity firm, Northwest Equity Partners, that bought Bowtech probably has some serious cash to throw around and will be looking to grow Bowtech to sell down the road.


----------



## Huntin Hard

bsp5019 said:


> With Bass being the team manager at Bowtech, I wonder how many of these younger, up and coming guys like Alex and Joby will migrate over there. The equity firm, Northwest Equity Partners, that bought Bowtech probably has some serious cash to throw around and will be looking to grow Bowtech to sell down the road.


Joby just said he was going to PSE. Wifler and Vincent are announcing tomorrow but it wouldn't surprise me to see bowtech get Wifler.


----------



## jorkep

bsp5019 said:


> With Bass being the team manager at Bowtech, I wonder how many of these younger, up and coming guys like Alex and Joby will migrate over there. The equity firm, Northwest Equity Partners, that bought Bowtech probably has some serious cash to throw around and will be looking to grow Bowtech to sell down the road.


so when is Northwest going to sell Bowtech to Bass Pros Shops? BPS is going to own everything else. they might as well own an archery manufacturer outright.


----------



## bsp5019

jorkep said:


> so when is Northwest going to sell Bowtech to Bass Pros Shops? BPS is going to own everything else. they might as well own an archery manufacturer outright.


I doubt NEP would sell to Bass Pro.....more likely they'd sell to a large holding firm or an outdoor conglomerate. Companies like NEP specialize in buying companies like Bowtech that are not necessarily failing, but are not reaching their potential or have problems, and fixing those problems to increase overall value.

Bass pro would have to want to take on that avenue....they don't have any Bass Pro firearms brands....highly doubt they'll buy Bowtech.


----------



## jtelarkin08

If Bowtech would have a year or two with no limb issues I would shoot one in a heartbeat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XForce Girl

Jenny Richardson is leaving too. Just saw it on her Facebook.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## HawkeyeBruiser

Is he involved in the engineering/designing of bows? If not, WHO CARES.


----------



## bsp5019

XForce Girl said:


> Jenny Richardson is leaving too. Just saw it on her Facebook.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Sounds like shes retiring form competition and looking more towards youth development and youth developmental programs. Kudos to her. That is the future.


----------



## bsp5019

HawkeyeBruiser said:


> Is he involved in the engineering/designing of bows? If not, WHO CARES.


People obviously do. 


Why do you comment?


----------



## 138104

HawkeyeBruiser said:


> Is he involved in the engineering/designing of bows? If not, WHO CARES.


I bet the pro archers are involved in the development of new bows.


----------



## HawkeyeBruiser

bsp5019 said:


> People obviously do.
> 
> 
> Why do you comment?


Because I asked a question, hence the question mark.


----------



## loveha

It's not that I think anybody on AT actually cares who shoots for who. I think we are just intrigued, and it gives us something to mindlessly talk about.
Does, anybody here truly care? If you do please speak up and if you can, explain why.
Most here on AT shoot what we like, regardless of what target/hunting pro is shooting fit them. We all know they either shoot for money or shoot because it's comfortable. So what each and every pro says you have to take with a grain of salt. So, again, those of us here on AT, can care less. This is like those tabloid magazines you see at the start of the checkout line in the grocery store.


----------



## Supermag1

jorkep said:


> so when is Northwest going to sell Bowtech to Bass Pros Shops? BPS is going to own everything else. they might as well own an archery manufacturer outright.


They already do own one, Oneida.


----------



## jorkep

Supermag1 said:


> They already do own one, Oneida.


BPS owns Oneida. Really? 

learn something new every day. :tongue:


----------



## 4IDARCHER

This is why I think it might matter, and why I care. (not that I shoot either Mathews or Elite)
If bringing a big name archer into your camp bumps up sales, even target sales, then those in charge are more likely to see bringing in the shooter as a good return on investment. When that happens I believe they are more likely to take some risk next year when the designers and engineers bring to them some new and advancing technology. They see the growth in the company and sales and are eager to recapture that year after year and understand that risk must be made to do that. I think that drives the innovation within a company. That innovation might even increase if those new target archers have solid input into what they see as "their bow" or bows they have input in. If those archers have a TV show even better because they are that much more likely to brag up the bow they "helped" build on their show and that in turn can increase sales even more. This means other companies have to follow suit and this cycle is great for the sport. 
Of course we the consumer in the end pay for all this with increased bow prices, but I feel that the train of lower prices has already left the station for good.


----------



## w8tnonu22

I will say that he's not tagging any bow company in his instagram post. He tags every else he uses. That can only mean that he's waiting for his contract to run out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

I am more excited about today than next Tuesday...lol!


----------



## w8indq

One thing I have to ask is where is Jesse Broadwater going? No photo of him in that pro staff lineup where they are holding onto their 2017 hoyts with Sergio etc

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## bstring

Maybe he's going to elite to take Levi's place.


----------



## Huntin Hard

w8indq said:


> One thing I have to ask is where is Jesse Broadwater going? No photo of him in that pro staff lineup where they are holding onto their 2017 hoyts with Sergio etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


That's what I was wondering myself


----------



## w8indq

Huntin Hard said:


> That's what I was wondering myself


My money is on bowtech personally 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rattlinman

MI1 said:


> I heard he was going to Kraft cheese macaroni instead of Velveeta brand....
> 
> sent from NASA


Who wouldn't? Obviously Kraft has engineered a more balanced product!


----------



## rattlinman

Must


----------



## rattlinman

Get


----------



## rattlinman

Thread to


----------



## rattlinman

30 pages!


----------



## MI1

rattlinman said:


> Who wouldn't? Obviously Kraft has engineered a more balanced product!


Comes out bettet

sent from NASA


----------



## maxxis88

Reo didn't announce he switched to Elite till Dec 7 of last year


----------



## Oppie56

Wifler to PSE
He just posted on his instagram.


----------



## Cole Henry

He will be a free agent this year and shoot a Frankenbow


----------



## Huntin Hard

maxxis88 said:


> Reo didn't announce he switched to Elite till Dec 7 of last year


Yep, I'm betting if Jesse switches then we will hear about December 1st or around that time when Hoyt's contract is up


----------



## markdenis

I bet Jesse stays where he is at and reo goes far away from elite


----------



## skiisme753

markdenis said:


> I bet Jesse stays where he is at and reo goes far away from elite


If you look at how they did I would think the opposite. Reo had one of his best years and Jesse didn't have near the success he usually does.


----------



## namozine

rattlinman said:


> 30 pages!


I'll


----------



## namozine

namozine said:


> I'll


Help


----------



## boilerfarmer12

skiisme753 said:


> If you look at how they did I would think the opposite. Reo had one of his best years and Jesse didn't have near the success he usually does.


Define success?
He made the shootdown at indoor nationals, 2nd
won a couple ASAs, and made about every shootdown
SOY in the ASA, NFAA, and one other organization (cant remember)

I agree Reo had a good year and I really doubt he signed a 1yr deal


----------



## Gamover06

I was wondering the same thing with Broadwater about why he wasn't in the photo seemed odd that he is your "personal opinion" biggest named shooter. His personality brings a lot of people to like him and he is a stud shooter. He has been posting about Hoyts new bows though so I am guessing that he is sticking with Hoyt. Maybe he is getting his own poster or maybe Levi and Broadwater are starting their own bow company. I bet they test out Bears new target bow...


----------



## Topper1018

I really don't think reo had one of his best years...you can see it in his face how hard he's working to not pull the stops off those bows. He could crank on his hoyts and drive it down the middle. Not saying he didn't do well, but I don't think he had one of his best uears


----------



## griffwar

I will


----------



## griffwar

Help out


----------



## griffwar

To really


----------



## griffwar

Don't care


----------



## griffwar

Who goes where!!


----------



## Finq

skiisme753 said:


> If you look at how they did I would think the opposite. Reo had one of his best years and Jesse didn't have near the success he usually does.


2nd at NFAA indoor nationals, 2nd at NFAA outdoor nationals, he ranked 2nd or 3rd at the World Fields and won the ASA SotY. 
You're right. Terrible year, time to switch bows.


----------



## nestly

Yeah, definitely a stretch so say Jesse didn't have a good year. In addition to all that's been mentioned above, he also won the World Cup Finals in Vegas against Reo, and finished 2nd in Levi's APA tournament.


----------



## markdenis

Finq said:


> 2nd at NFAA indoor nationals, 2nd at NFAA outdoor nationals, he ranked 2nd or 3rd at the World Fields and won the ASA SotY.
> You're right. Terrible year, time to switch bows.


The pros don't care about second. I don't think reo has won a single major dot tournament of any kind in the USA since he has been shooting elite. I bet he is gone!

Come to think of it, I don't think any elite bow has won a major dot tournament. But, they seem to work fine on rubber animals.


----------



## bsp5019

Gamover06 said:


> I was wondering the same thing with Broadwater about why he wasn't in the photo seemed odd that he is your "personal opinion" biggest named shooter. His personality brings a lot of people to like him and he is a stud shooter. He has been posting about Hoyts new bows though so I am guessing that he is sticking with Hoyt. Maybe he is getting his own poster or maybe Levi and Broadwater are starting their own bow company. I bet they test out Bears new target bow...



I bet they don't start their own company, and I highly bet they don't even sniff the turds that bear is laying.....(not saying bear is a bad bow)...but lets be honest, these two dudes are two that are in it for the money, and bear isn't paying Levi or Jessi money..

Kinda like your Wifler to Bear prediction?:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Cole Henry

Kinda off topic but I do not know this answer.. Do most of these top pros like Levi and Reo do all their own bow tuning and bow work or do they have someone from the factories helping them out?


----------



## maxxis88

Cole Henry said:


> Kinda off topic but I do not know this answer.. Do most of these top pros like Levi and Reo do all their own bow tuning and bow work or do they have someone from the factories helping them out?


Mostly on their own


----------



## Cole Henry

Thanks that is what I figured


----------



## Kris87

Cole Henry said:


> Thanks that is what I figured


Yeah, they know what they're doing.


----------



## bsp5019

Cole Henry said:


> Thanks that is what I figured


You don't usually get to where these guys are without knowing how to tune your own equipment. Most of the guys at their level have their own shops (maybe not as much as used to), or they have everything they need at home to set their stuff up.



edit:

To add more. Their was a BowJunky video once of Chance going over his bow set up. He said he'll spend the first month preparing for indoor, getting his draw length set correct, holding weight set correct, mass weight, stabs...etc.....that's a lot of tuning.


----------



## nestly

markdenis said:


> I don't think reo has won a single major dot tournament of any kind in the USA since he has been shooting elite. I bet he is gone!


Yes he certainly did, World Archery Arizona Cup for one, where he beat other finalists such as Broadwater, Schloesser, Gellenthien etc.


----------



## Gamover06

bsp5019 said:


> I bet they don't start their own company, and I highly bet they don't even sniff the turds that bear is laying.....(not saying bear is a bad bow)...but lets be honest, these two dudes are two that are in it for the money, and bear isn't paying Levi or Jessi money..
> 
> Kinda like your Wifler to Bear prediction?:icon_1_lol:


Both comments were jokes. Obviously bear isn't going to sign anyone big and as a bear shooter I hope they don't because then the price of my bows will most likely go up to pay for there salary. I just like throughing out off that wall remarks to get people to over react....


----------



## markdenis

nestly said:


> Yes he certainly did, World Archery Arizona Cup for one, where he beat other finalists such as Broadwater, Schloesser, Gellenthien etc.


Not that it really matters because I have made plenty of mistakes before, but I can't find him winning that event since 2012 with a Hoyt bow.


----------



## nestly

markdenis said:


> Not that it really matters because I have made plenty of mistakes before, but I can't find him winning that event since 2012 with a Hoyt bow.


http://www.archerywire.com/releases/372703/


----------



## heavybow

Yeah, I don't think it would be safe to say that Jesse had a slow year considering he won ASA, NFAA, and USA archery shooter of the year. First archer to ever do that. He was in every ASA shoot-down except for Augusta and Paris. Won Foley (48 up), won Metropolis (54up), and got second at London and at the Classic in Ft. Benning. Doesn't matter what bow manufacturer he shoots,he'll dominate.


----------



## Pete53

jtelarkin08 said:


> If Bowtech would have a year or two with no limb issues I would shoot one in a heartbeat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my friend shoots bowtech bows ,he figured out how to fix his bow limb trouble on his bowtech bows > he had Barnsdale limbs put on his bowtech bows and now he has no trouble anymore !


----------



## cleaver

He's going to GEARHEAD archery for sure. He's gonna be shooting the 18" bow. He told me last night


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

cleaver said:


> He's going to GEARHEAD archery for sure. He's gonna be shooting the 18" bow. He told me last night


There are some excellent reviews on YouTube!


----------



## bsp5019

Gamover06 said:


> Both comments were jokes. Obviously bear isn't going to sign anyone big and as a bear shooter I hope they don't because then the price of my bows will most likely go up to pay for there salary. I just like throughing out off that wall remarks to get people to over react....


haha....


hey, I would love for bear to step up in that direction. I think the new LST looks like an intriguing bow and reminds me a lot of my PSE Supra and Phenom.



Bear has definitely stepped up the quality of their products these past few years. They offer a good bow.


----------



## skiisme753

Reo dominated the USATs winning the Arizona Cup, Gator Cup, and So Cal Showdown. Add a gold medal at the world indoor in Bangkok and second at Lancaster and the world indoor finals. Also 3rd at the world cup finals and shot a perfect qualification score at the First Dakota classic. One of his best years ever. 

Jesse won shooter of the year in all 3 organizations, but did not win a tournament outside of 3D. The way he has dominated field archery in the past makes it surprising that he lost the NFAA field to Cousins and got knocked out early in the world field.


----------



## jtelarkin08

skiisme753 said:


> Reo dominated the USATs winning the Arizona Cup, Gator Cup, and So Cal Showdown. Add a gold medal at the world indoor in Bangkok and second at Lancaster and the world indoor finals. Also 3rd at the world cup finals and shot a perfect qualification score at the First Dakota classic. One of his best years ever.
> 
> Jesse won shooter of the year in all 3 organizations, but did not win a tournament outside of 3D. The way he has dominated field archery in the past makes it surprising that he lost the NFAA field to Cousins and got knocked out early in the world field.


Jesse shot some 3D and realized how gay field is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsp5019

skiisme753 said:


> Reo dominated the USATs winning the Arizona Cup, Gator Cup, and So Cal Showdown. Add a gold medal at the world indoor in Bangkok and second at Lancaster and the world indoor finals. Also 3rd at the world cup finals and shot a perfect qualification score at the First Dakota classic. One of his best years ever.
> 
> Jesse won shooter of the year in all 3 organizations, but did not win a tournament outside of 3D. The way he has dominated field archery in the past makes it surprising that he lost the NFAA field to Cousins and got knocked out early in the world field.


I think it goes to show that both men have not really dropped in their game..other archers are just catching up. That is no knock at Jesse, or Reo, or Cousins....in 2012 there as no Wifler shooting compout, there was no Stephen Hansen, there was no Steven Anderson... (not saying that those guys were pro or near pro, they just were not winning like they are now)....Schloesser was just coming into his own...


----------



## mikesmith66

jtelarkin08 said:


> Jesse shot some 3D and realized how gay field is
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More like he used his Field Archery skills to beat up on the rubber deer crowd.:darkbeer:


----------



## jtelarkin08

mikesmith66 said:


> More like he used his Field Archery skills to beat up on the rubber deer crowd.:darkbeer:


No disagreement here. But field is boring lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsharkey

skiisme753 said:


> Reo dominated the USATs winning the Arizona Cup, Gator Cup, and So Cal Showdown. Add a gold medal at the world indoor in Bangkok and second at Lancaster and the world indoor finals. Also 3rd at the world cup finals and shot a perfect qualification score at the First Dakota classic. One of his best years ever.
> 
> Jesse won shooter of the year in all 3 organizations, but did not win a tournament outside of 3D. The way he has dominated field archery in the past makes it surprising that he lost the NFAA field to Cousins and got knocked out early in the world field.


im amazed that Reo hasn't lost some accuracy with how far out his center shot is on his Elite?
click on the thumbnail it will show the rest as well is way left


----------



## rattlinman

mikesmith66 said:


> More like he used his Field Archery skills to beat up on the rubber deer crowd.:darkbeer:


Makes you wonder which puts more money in his pocket........


----------



## skiisme753

jtelarkin08 said:


> Jesse shot some 3D and realized how gay field is
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Field is the hardest round out there. Most archers don't have the skills or stamina to compete and shoot a good field score. So call it gay and boring, but I'd rather shoot 112 arrows in the same amount of time it takes people to shoot 30 at some 3D events.


----------



## jtelarkin08

skiisme753 said:


> Field is the hardest round out there. Most archers don't have the skills or stamina to compete and shoot a good field score. So call it gay and boring, but I'd rather shoot 112 arrows in the same amount of time it takes people to shoot 30 at some 3D events.


I never said it didn't take more skill. But it's still no where near as fun as shooting foam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boilerfarmer12

jtelarkin08 said:


> I never said it didn't take more skill. But it's still no where near as fun as shooting foam
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Idk I have shot a lot of 3D and started field a couple years ago. I almost have more fun shooting field.


----------



## bsharkey

jtelarkin08 said:


> But it's still no where near as fun as shooting foam
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



id disagree with that for me anyway


----------



## nestly

jtelarkin08 said:


> I never said it didn't take more skill. But it's still no where near as fun as shooting foam


During the summer, I usually shoot a few rounds of each every week... I both are fun and both are challenging, they're just different.


----------



## carlosii

Easy guys...different strokes for different folks.


----------



## kballer1

Foam is as much fun as a rubber crutch. OMG 30 arrows in a day.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

skiisme753 said:


> Reo dominated the USATs winning the Arizona Cup, Gator Cup, and So Cal Showdown. Add a gold medal at the world indoor in Bangkok and second at Lancaster and the world indoor finals. Also 3rd at the world cup finals and shot a perfect qualification score at the First Dakota classic. One of his best years ever.
> 
> Jesse won shooter of the year in all 3 organizations, but did not win a tournament outside of 3D. The way he has dominated field archery in the past makes it surprising that he lost the NFAA field to Cousins and got knocked out early in the world field.


He won a Pro Archery Series (field) tournament in Belgium and completely outclassed everyone... He also won in the Indoor World Cup Stage 4 in Vegas...


----------



## lavazhole

so did he leave?


----------



## 138104

lavazhole said:


> so did he leave?


Haven't seen an announcement or anything posted by Levi.


----------



## insanehunter11

money talks


----------



## A-A-Ron

If you look at his Facebook page when he killed in the past (picture of the bow or not) he would tag his bow manufacture. He hasn't tagged elite in a while now.


----------



## MI1

It's Mathews
Mathews us about to do a huge promo / ad announcement very soon. It's going to be gigantic like the industry hasn't seen before

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Tick tock....the suspense is killing me...:bored::moviecorn


----------



## MI1

BowHuntnKY said:


> Tick tock....the suspense is killing me...:bored::moviecorn


I would rather watch the smurfs...

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## thawk

What about other shooters, there are several big name contracts up this year. I've heard bowtech should have a strong showing


----------



## c5mrr270

thawk said:


> What about other shooters, there are several big name contracts up this year. I've heard bowtech should have a strong showing


Helps to have Henry Bass.


----------



## clafountain2

Alright so my local dealer told me 2 days ago that Levi is back with Mathews for a monster contract he said 10 year 100 million 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tallcatt

Don't know about Levi.....but Jeff Hopkins just announced that he is leaving Mathews after shooting for them for 18 years.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Tallcatt said:


> Don't know about Levi.....but Jeff Hopkins just announced that he is leaving Mathews after shooting for them for 18 years.


Where'd you see that ?


----------



## Huntin Hard

c5mrr270 said:


> Helps to have Henry Bass.


Yep, bass will draw in shooters.


----------



## Tallcatt

Huntin Hard said:


> Where'd you see that ?


There was an official announcement about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## nestly

clafountain2 said:


> Alright so my local dealer told me 2 days ago that Levi is back with Mathews for a monster contract he said 10 year 100 million


Seems kinda low, I heard it was ...


----------



## 138104

Tallcatt said:


> There was an official announcement about 30 minutes ago.


Where was the announcement posted?


----------



## derwet

Tallcatt said:


> Don't know about Levi.....but Jeff Hopkins just announced that he is leaving Mathews after shooting for them for 18 years.


There are quite a few leaving Mathews after lengthy deals.


----------



## MI1

derwet said:


> There are quite a few leaving Mathews after lengthy deals.


Not enough$$ to go around after penning Levi to a deal

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## namozine

I wonder, even after all those years of competition dominance, Mathews is going to scale back that part of their business ??? Just a thought... Never thought Hopkins would leave...


----------



## Coug09

namozine said:


> I wonder, even after all those years of competition dominance, Mathews is going to scale back that part of their business ??? Just a thought... Never thought Hopkins would leave...


Nope. They'll have a new crop. 

Levi will have enough dominance on the 3D course. He is THE guy to have on your staff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall

namozine said:


> I wonder, even after all those years of competition dominance, Mathews is going to scale back that part of their business ??? Just a thought... Never thought Hopkins would leave...


The biggest reason Mathews "dominated" the podium was the simple fact that for many years they had the _majority _of the good or better archers signed. Not necessarily because they produced a better bow. I'm not knocking their bows as much as giving recognition to them for putting money into competitive archery. Mathews chose to put their money on the table and they deserve credit for supporting competitive archers. 

I expect Mathews cut back sponsorship due to the economics of it. There are more bow manufacturers taking a cut of the bow hunter market and bow manufacturers make their living off of the bow hunting market.

In the past one of the reasons I never considered a BowTech is because they did not put money back into archery by supporting an archery pro staff in 3d or paper punching. As far as I know PSE, Mathews and Hoyt have always supported competition archery. Last year BowTech hired Henry Bass and they began the process of becoming getting involved in competition archery and we should see some known archers signing with them soon.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Bowjunky just posted on Facebook that Hopkins is leaving but didn't say where he was going


----------



## rattlinman

Kstigall said:


> The biggest reason Mathews "dominated" the podium was the simple fact that for many years they had the _majority _of the good or better archers signed. Not necessarily because they produced a better bow. I'm not knocking their bows as much as giving recognition to them for putting money into competitive archery. Mathews chose to put their money on the table and they deserve credit for supporting competitive archers.
> 
> I expect Mathews cut back sponsorship due to the economics of it. There are more bow manufacturers taking a cut of the bow hunter market and bow manufacturers make their living off of the bow hunting market.
> 
> In the past one of the reasons I never considered a BowTech is because they did not put money back into archery by supporting an archery pro staff in 3d or paper punching. As far as I know PSE, Mathews and Hoyt have always supported competition archery. Last year BowTech hired Henry Bass and they began the process of becoming getting involved in competition archery and we should see some known archers signing with them soon.


I agree with this insight, but would argue that because they had the best shooters, it also gained them access to knowledge on how to make a bow better. Everyone builds a great bow, but put it in the hands of an expert and I bet you he'll offer ideas to make it even better. So yes, Mathews marketing campaign, signing a great team of Pros, and using their knowledge kept them at the pinnacle of technology for many years. Lately, IMO, their marketing has been subpar and living off past exposure and popularity, which is fading.

I also agree with your comment about the hunting market, which is why (if it's true) they chose to put a great deal of money into Levi and Samantha Morgan. Their hunting show is growing tremendously in viewership, which will sell bows. Combine it with the fact that he's arguably the most dominate 3D archer, add his knowledge and skill at tweaking a bow to be better, and their marketing train is at full speed again.


----------



## Kstigall

rattlinman said:


> I agree with this insight, but would argue that because they had the best shooters, it also gained them access to knowledge on how to make a bow better. Everyone builds a great bow, but put it in the hands of an expert and I bet you he'll offer ideas to make it even better. So yes, Mathews marketing campaign, signing a great team of Pros, and using their knowledge kept them at the pinnacle of technology for many years. Lately, IMO, their marketing has been subpar and living off past exposure and popularity, which is fading.
> 
> I also agree with your comment about the hunting market, which is why (if it's true) they chose to put a great deal of money into Levi and Samantha Morgan. Their hunting show is growing tremendously in viewership, which will sell bows. Combine it with the fact that he's arguably the most dominate 3D archer, add his knowledge and skill at tweaking a bow to be better, and their marketing train is at full speed again.


I won't go quite that far........ I don't know if Mathews has ever had the "pinnacle of technology" in archery. Again I am not knocking Mathews bows. When did their premier target bow the Conquest first come out? Nothing was really cutting edge in that bow or any target bow. The single cam bow was not a Mathews development. They have a patent on the word "Solocam". They made and make good stuff but I don't know if I could say they made or make the best quality cams, bearings, limb pockets, limbs or had the best fit and finish. 

I am NOT knocking Mathews. Overall I truly like and appreciate what they have done.


----------



## dnv23

Levi is going to be shooting a Mathews for a long while. They are dropping people to make room for the king.


----------



## Pete53

don`t be so sure levi morgan stays on the top of the hill either ? there are a lot of good archer`s that are younger that just might be more hungry and just may do it with a different brand bow,maybe even a no name guy we have not heard of yet? and don`t forget Jesse Broadwater has started shooting 3D now and Jesse is one heck of a good smart archer too ?


----------



## rattlinman

Kstigall said:


> I won't go quite that far........ I don't know if Mathews has ever had the "pinnacle of technology" in archery. Again I am not knocking Mathews bows. When did their premier target bow the Conquest first come out? Nothing was really cutting edge in that bow or any target bow. The single cam bow was not a Mathews development. They have a patent on the word "Solocam". They made and make good stuff but I don't know if I could say they made or make the best quality cams, bearings, limb pockets, limbs or had the best fit and finish.
> 
> I am NOT knocking Mathews. Overall I truly like and appreciate what they have done.


We can agree to disagree. The Solocam may have not been "invented" by Matt McPherson, but when every single bow company uses it only AFTER you bring it to market, it tells me something. And the Conquest bow line was arguably the most dominate bow series ever made. It may not have power yokes, or hybrid limbs, but the total package was as accurate as anything ever built....and may still be. You would be hard pressed to find a single major competition that hasn't been won using a Conquest.

Now is that the shooter or the equipment? Maybe a little of both. :wink:


----------



## iceman14

I know where they're all going. But I'm not gonna say nuthin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxis88

iceman14 said:


> I know where they're all going. But I'm not gonna say nuthin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah right


----------



## Huntin Hard

Pete53 said:


> don`t be so sure levi morgan stays on the top of the hill either ? there are a lot of good archer`s that are younger that just might be more hungry and just may do it with a different brand bow,maybe even a no name guy we have not heard of yet? and don`t forget Jesse Broadwater has started shooting 3D now and Jesse is one heck of a good smart archer too ?


Jesse shoots known and Levi shoots unknown. They don't shoot against each other


----------



## iceman14

maxxis88 said:


> Yeah right


At least two of the big ones. The rest already said pretty much. One of them hasn't been guessed. Just sayin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntin Hard

iceman14 said:


> At least two of the big ones. The rest already said pretty much. One of them hasn't been guessed. Just sayin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jesse ?


----------



## Coug09

Mathews probably will cut back to a degree but they've also got some horses still in the stable. I respect 

Hopkins and his accomplishments but he's not exactly at the top of the game anymore. That's a business decision. 

Bass left because of the new job and the same goes for Gomez. I hate the fact we lost Gomez because second to Levi, he's been the best in the game the last couple of years. 

Justin Hannah is going to be a great shooter. I can't wait to see what he does this year. 

So far Mathews has "lost" Hopkins, Gomez, Bass, Wifler, Joby and I'm not sure who else. They got Levi though, so would you call that a good move? On a business level, I would. Levi is the only guy that significantly influences people in 3D in my opinion. Other pros will move the needle some and help sell bows but Levi is head and shoulders above everyone. 

For those of us still shooting Mathews, they brought their best target bow line they've ever had to market this year. There's a lot of excited Mathews owners that can't wait for target season. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namozine

Kstigall said:


> The biggest reason Mathews "dominated" the podium was the simple fact that for many years they had the _majority _of the good or better archers signed. Not necessarily because they produced a better bow. I'm not knocking their bows as much as giving recognition to them for putting money into competitive archery. Mathews chose to put their money on the table and they deserve credit for supporting competitive archers.
> 
> I expect Mathews cut back sponsorship due to the economics of it. There are more bow manufacturers taking a cut of the bow hunter market and bow manufacturers make their living off of the bow hunting market.
> 
> In the past one of the reasons I never considered a BowTech is because they did not put money back into archery by supporting an archery pro staff in 3d or paper punching. As far as I know PSE, Mathews and Hoyt have always supported competition archery. Last year BowTech hired Henry Bass and they began the process of becoming getting involved in competition archery and we should see some known archers signing with them soon.


Agreed... Kind of goes along with my thinking... Maybe they shift more resources to the hunting part of the market... I wouldn't be surprised to see a crossbow stamped Mathews instead of Mission...


----------



## maxxis88

Making room!!


----------



## XForce Girl

wow,

When the dust settles and this thread goes away, what in the world are we all going to have to talk about?


----------



## mustang kid

Is it true about Gomez? Who seen/heard that he's leaving?


----------



## Coug09

mustang kid said:


> Is it true about Gomez? Who seen/heard that he's leaving?


He's working for TOG now and has been since halfway thru this past season. So they'll be announcing that one soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustang kid

Coug09 said:


> He's working for TOG now and has been since halfway thru this past season. So they'll be announcing that one soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




He has been with TOG but has shot mathews all year, did they strike the hammer down now or something?


----------



## Predator

So the #imadetheswitch video Levi did describing the incredible "shootability" of elite bows (which allows him to be more accurate) as the primary reason he moved to elite was complete BS?

Say it isn't so!!!!

Shocker huh?

I've always found it funny how validated some of the fanboys feel when a well known pro signs with the brand they love. Of course the reality is that it's all about money.


----------



## Predator

....which, btw, is significant if the 10 yr 100 mil rumor is true. Good for Levi!


----------



## Predator

#imadetheswitchback


----------



## lavazhole

Predator said:


> So the #imadetheswitch video Levi did describing the incredible "shootability" of elite bows (which allows him to be more accurate) as the primary reason he moved to elite was complete BS?
> 
> Say it isn't so!!!!
> 
> Shocker huh?
> 
> I've always found it funny how validated some of the fanboys feel when a well known pro signs with the brand they love. Of course the reality is that it's all about money.


thought he was all christian and that...lmao


----------



## namozine

maxxis88 said:


> Making room!!


We on this thread have to agree something is going on... They cut some dead weight in 2014, but a lot of these folks have been there since almost the beginning...


----------



## blue3

So has levi announced where he is going yet?


----------



## markdenis

Levi, Chance, Reo and Logan are going to PSE.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Predator said:


> So the #imadetheswitch video Levi did describing the incredible "shootability" of elite bows (which allows him to be more accurate) as the primary reason he moved to elite was complete BS?
> 
> Say it isn't so!!!!
> 
> Shocker huh?
> 
> I've always found it funny how validated some of the fanboys feel when a well known pro signs with the brand they love. Of course the reality is that it's all about money.


Heck if he goes from mathews....to elite bck to mathews it only validates it has nothing to do with the bows and shootability...etc etc.......but purely a paycheck.....and if the rumored contract money is true (which seems wayyyy to good to be true)..i can see why everyones jumping ship...id be seriously peeved. On the other hand that kinda dough would REALLY hard to pass up...

But as of now its all speculation....tick tock.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe

Predator said:


> ....which, btw, is significant if the 10 yr 100 mil rumor is true. Good for Levi!


Dude, c'mon, be A LITTLE realistic... 

To pay anyone $10 mil/year, you have to make, directly or indirectly, at least twice that by hiring them... That's $20 mil... that Mathews would have to profit in a year just because they hired someone. If they made $1000 profit on a bow on average, which they're nowhere near, that would mean they'd have to sell 20.000 bows per year more than they do now, just because Levy signed with them. And there's no way that can happen... Not once, definitely not 10 years in a row... 

So, put that 10 year $100m nonsense to bed...


----------



## maxxis88

bigbadwoolfe said:


> Dude, c'mon, be A LITTLE realistic...
> 
> To pay anyone $10 mil/year, you have to make, directly or indirectly, at least twice that by hiring them... That's $20 mil... that Mathews would have to profit in a year just because they hired someone. If they made $1000 profit on a bow on average, which they're nowhere near, that would mean they'd have to sell 20.000 bows per year just because Levy signed with them. And there's no way that can happen... Not once, definitely not 10 years in a row...
> 
> So, put that 10 year $100m nonsense to bed...


The said deal is 10 year, 10 million. Not 100 million.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe

maxxis88 said:


> The said deal is 10 year, 10 million. Not 100 million.


That's more realistic, still far fetched, but at least not impossible... But that's not what that dude was referring to... A few mentioned 10 year $100 mil in this thread...


----------



## MI1

maxxis88 said:


> The said deal is 10 year, 10 million. Not 100 million.


I still think this number is way to high

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## Bryan Thacker

markdenis said:


> Levi, Chance, Reo and Logan are going to PSE.


😂😂😂


----------



## maxxis88

Bryan Thacker said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bryan Thacker

mustang kid said:


> Is it true about Gomez? Who seen/heard that he's leaving?


Gomez to Elite.


----------



## nochance

The sad part is that if Levi's contract is not up till the end of the year that means this thread will probably get 20 more pages between now and then


----------



## 138104

nochance said:


> The sad part is that if Levi's contract is not up till the end of the year that means this thread will probably get 20 more pages between now and then


20?? It will be a heck of alot more than that!


----------



## Luv2shoot3D

I just seen that Jeff Hopkins is no longer with Mathews after 18 years


----------



## lee31

Predator said:


> ....which, btw, is significant if the 10 yr 100 mil rumor is true. Good for Levi!


No Archer is worth 100 million. Hell top quarterbacks don't even make that.


----------



## nestly

nochance said:


> The sad part is that if Levi's contract is not up till the end of the year that means this thread will probably get 20 more pages between now and then


Curious where you got that info? Levi's contract with Elite was announced Nov 1, 2013... End of the year would be 3years plus 2 months...not impossible but more likely contracts are 12 month increments

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsp5019

Predator said:


> ....which, btw, is significant if the 10 yr 100 mil rumor is true. Good for Levi!


Mathews is not paying him Peyton Manning money....maybe $10 mill......but will he sell $100 million in bows... I HIGHLY doubt that


Just based on a $950 bow priced, Levi would have to sell them 105,263 bows over the life of that sponsorship. With the amount of bows that other companies like Hoyt, PSE, Bowtech, and now Elite, and who knows what other new bow company that will come up over the next few years sell......that seems like the ROI would be a lot longer than ten years. If I was a Mathews accountant and/or a Mathews investor, I would HIGHLY advise against that investment. I would think that Matt McPherson, running that successful of a company for so long, would have better business sense than that.


----------



## bsp5019

namozine said:


> We on this thread have to agree something is going on... They cut some dead weight in 2014, but a lot of these folks have been there since almost the beginning...


Ginger for a long long time was the "Levi Morgan" of the women's division. Michelle Ragsdale, then her, and then Erika Jones dominated the women's ranks for years.


----------



## bsp5019

lee31 said:


> No Archer is worth 100 million. Hell top quarterbacks don't even make that.


Most do...It seems any more that if a QB is above average and has a least to *decent* years in a row, they get a $100 mill contract. Look at Collin Kaepernick, Tony Romo, Joe Flacco, and Andy Dalton's contracts. None of these guys are worth that much. Terrible investment.

And as good as an archer, competitor, hunter, and ambassador Levi is for the sport, he is even a worse investment at that price.


----------



## XForce Girl

bsp5019 said:


> Ginger for a long long time was the "Levi Morgan" of the women's division. Michelle Ragsdale, then her, and then Erika Jones dominated the women's ranks for years.


Don't forget Susan Davis.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hvystinger

Does anyone really care?


----------



## hvystinger

I own a Halon, but not because someone shoots it because they get payed an incredible amount of money to get pics of them shooting it. I shoot it because it fits me very well and I know that it will put an arrow where I tell it too.


----------



## shooter34

hvystinger said:


> I own a Halon, but not because someone shoots it because they get payed an incredible amount of money to get pics of them shooting it. I shoot it because it fits me very well and I know that it will put an arrow where I tell it too.


were not supposed to care what a pro shoots, but care what you shoot or why you shoot it? ur funny lol


----------



## Predator

Agree that $10M is plausible. Whatever the number is, to the extent it's a lot larger than he's getting offered by others you can't blame him. He has a family to take care of and this is how he makes a living. Money talks.


----------



## huezzn

Strange to see that so many on here do want to talk about professional archers.... I mean, come on, that's an archery forum... Makes no sense, right? *sarcasm off*


----------



## MrBallistic

Honestly who cares who goes where.
Not going to change the bow I shoot and why, its about me and the bow I chose to shoot and why. Some "pro" doesn't determine that.
Personally the more a "pro" moves and utters words about how much better the new brand shoots just discredits him/her especially if he/she said the same about the previous brand.
I have seen so many around me do the same until they discredit themselves so many times they can only shoot one brand because no one takes them seriously anymore.


----------



## GuntherChaconne

shooter34 said:


> were not supposed to care what a pro shoots, but care what you shoot or why you shoot it? ur funny lol


Ouch! Get the burn cream.


----------



## rattlinman

namozine said:


> We on this thread have to agree something is going on... They cut some dead weight in 2014, but a lot of these folks have been there since almost the beginning...


I agree. When you see long-time loyal folks jump, it tells you something major is going on behind closed doors. Whether it was their choice or Mathews, we may see something huge happening and don't realize it yet.


----------



## rattlinman

*Why do people care that other people care what other folks care about, then claim they don't care, but don't want anyone to think they care, and then get upset because someone does care?*
:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## Whaack

I'm not a target archer, nor do I aspire to me. 100% of my passion for archery is centered around bowhunting. That said, I find this topic very intersting. Not just Levi, but all the pro's and who they shoot for. You have to take it with a grain of salt though. Anyone who is basing their equipment purchases off what pro shoots what is likely very young in the sport, or doesn't know enough to know that buying your way into archery won't get you far.

I wish all the pro's the best of luck wherever they land and with whatever they shoot. Its fun to watch and talk about.


----------



## bsp5019

rattlinman said:


> I agree. When you see long-time loyal folks jump, it tells you something major is going on behind closed doors. Whether it was their choice or Mathews, we may see something huge happening and don't realize it yet.


Like cutting overhead (advertising costs), so dare i say, maybe sell the company?:crazy:


----------



## shooter34

rattlinman said:


> *Why do people care that other people care what other folks care about, then claim they don't care, but don't want anyone to think they care, and then get upset because someone does care?*
> :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


lol


----------



## derwet

maxxis88 said:


> Making room!!


Two wonderful people right there!! Blessed to know them, even more blessed to call them friends. Some bow manufacturer is going to better their staff by having these two dedicated, highly knowledgeable archers and archery ambassadors to their staff.


----------



## Wesleyc_08

huezzn said:


> Strange to see that so many on here do want to talk about professional archers.... I mean, come on, that's an archery forum... Makes no sense, right? *sarcasm off*


Exactly, I mean I guess people don't realize that some people might follow professional archery like others follow football, baseball, or other sports. Just cause somebody cares where these guys are going doesn't mean they need to know so they know what bow to shoot. Maybe they just enjoy following the sport.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-A-Ron

bsp5019 said:


> Like cutting overhead (advertising costs), so dare i say, maybe sell the company?:crazy:



Maybe Levi isn't switching to Mathews, maybe he is buying the company!? Wouldn't that be a shocker.


----------



## OCHO505

Wesleyc_08 said:


> Exactly, I mean I guess people don't realize that some people might follow professional archery like others follow football, baseball, or other sports. Just cause somebody cares where these guys are going doesn't mean they need to know so they know what bow to shoot. Maybe they just enjoy following the sport.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is correct! I am always on youtube watching old shoots for both 3D & Field on Bowjunky and looking at Facebook I mean if your a big hunter/archer it's a big part of your life! Not everyone is that way but I enjoy every aspect including enough to watch live shoot downs for Vegas & Landcaster for hours!

It's obviously getting more popular being that they are putting more and more events on live feed. And again we all have the option to not reply or care about things that don't do anything for us.... I could care less about NASCAR but I don't go on forumns and ask why... JMO


----------



## bsp5019

Campbell10 said:


> Maybe Levi isn't switching to Mathews, maybe he is buying the company!? Wouldn't that be a shocker.


Ya, considering I'd imagine he's more than a couple zero's short on the bankroll he'd need to buy Mathews..


----------



## craigxt

OCHO505 said:


> This is correct! I am always on youtube watching old shoots for both 3D & Field on Bowjunky and looking at Facebook I mean if your a big hunter/archer it's a big part of your life! Not everyone is that way but I enjoy every aspect including enough to watch live shoot downs for Vegas & Landcaster for hours!
> 
> It's obviously getting more popular being that they are putting more and more events on live feed. And again we all have the option to not reply or care about things that don't do anything for us.... I could care less about NASCAR but I don't go on forumns and ask why... JMO


Well said. I too follow the shoots. It is more entertaining than most shows on tv.


----------



## cmhall14

OCHO505 said:


> This is correct! I am always on youtube watching old shoots for both 3D & Field on Bowjunky and looking at Facebook I mean if your a big hunter/archer it's a big part of your life! Not everyone is that way but I enjoy every aspect including enough to watch live shoot downs for Vegas & Landcaster for hours!
> 
> It's obviously getting more popular being that they are putting more and more events on live feed. And again we all have the option to not reply or care about things that don't do anything for us.... I could care less about NASCAR but I don't go on forumns and ask why... JMO


My feelings exactly. I just enjoy shooting my bow and watching others who do it better than me.


----------



## Kstigall

I'm no economics expert or any other kind of expert but Mathews would have to be making a lot more money than I expect they do to pay any one person a million dollars a year _just _to shoot their bows! Like I said I truly don't _know _anything but a million dollars a year, plus other associated expenses, to Levi in my opinion doesn't pass the basic "sniff" test. IF he is getting anywhere near that kind of money from _just _Mathews he will be doing a LOT more than just shooting 3D!!!!

Mathews had a huge staff for many years and it was only a matter of time before things changed. Not to be rude but when you have a huge staff for 20+ years some of them have to move on at some point. Pro sports teams can't keep every star for ever. At some point the employee is not as valuable as they once were. Also competition for the best talent will drive the price up for that talent which means some folks will eventually move to another team. Mathews can't surpass every offer to every shooter from every manufacturer for ever.

It could simply be that Mathews now will have a staff similar in size and depth as PSE, Hoyt and Elite. The "newer" manufacturer teams (Bowtech and New Breed are good examples) have drawn some talent and consequently pushed the price up for that talent. I was always amazed at how much Mathews put into "staff" even though I know most staff shooters didn't get anything more than a shirt with their name on it.


----------



## Whaack

Kstigall said:


> I'm no economics expert or any other kind of expert but Mathews would have to be making a lot more money than I expect they do to pay any one person a million dollars a year _just _to shoot their bows! Like I said I truly don't _know _anything but a million dollars a year, plus other associated expenses, to Levi in my opinion doesn't pass the basic "sniff" test. IF he is getting anywhere near that kind of money from _just _Mathews he will be doing a LOT more than just shooting 3D!!!!
> 
> Mathews had a huge staff for many years and it was only a matter of time before things changed. Not to be rude but when you have a huge staff for 20+ years some of them have to move on at some point. Pro sports teams can't keep every star for ever. At some point the employee is not as valuable as they once were. Also competition for the best talent will drive the price up for that talent which means some folks will eventually move to another team. Mathews can't surpass every offer to every shooter from every manufacturer for ever.
> 
> It could simply be that Mathews now will have a staff similar in size and depth as PSE, Hoyt and Elite. The "newer" manufacturer teams (Bowtech and New Breed are good examples) have drawn some talent and consequently pushed the price up for that talent. I was always amazed at how much Mathews put into "staff" even though I know most staff shooters didn't get anything more than a shirt with their name on it.


Agreed. Even $500k a year for a company Mathews size would be a big undertaking I would think.


----------



## FlyfishPA

Are customers going to be willing to cover the cost of staff shooters in their bow purchase, if it adds $30-50 a bow?

Probably not.

Saw on line that Mathews est rev was 25.3M. Divide by $1000 per bow, that is 25,000 bows sold a year (disregarding other revenue). $1M sponsorship divided by 25,000 bows = $40 per bow.


----------



## MI1

I would have to think that the deal is 10 years, 1 million.......because everything is true on the internet..lol
We all know that no one shooter is worth a million a year...let alone I don't think just having Levi on staff is going to generate a profit of 1 million for Mathews. This thread and the numbers being tossed around I think are pretty ridiculous and down right silly, almost comical.

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## POOREBOY

FlyfishPA said:


> Are customers going to be willing to cover the cost of staff shooters in their bow purchase, if it adds $30-50 a bow?
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> Saw on line that Mathews est rev was 25.3M. Divide by $1000 per bow, that is 25,000 bows sold a year (disregarding other revenue). $1M sponsorship divided by 25,000 bows = $40 per bow.


That's 25% of total income going to one guy
Not sure that will happen and there no way it could be justified for 10 years.


----------



## bsp5019

FlyfishPA said:


> Are customers going to be willing to cover the cost of staff shooters in their bow purchase, if it adds $30-50 a bow?
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> Saw on line that Mathews est rev was 25.3M. Divide by $1000 per bow, that is 25,000 bows sold a year (disregarding other revenue). $1M sponsorship divided by 25,000 bows = $40 per bow.


I 100% agree with you, however, they have already driven the cost of their bows up to what, $1,800 MSRP for a TRX7. Thats astronomical IMO, and completely not worth it. Especially when you can buy a PSE Surpa for $999, essentially half the price, and it more than likely shoots just as good, and has more tuning options.


IMO, being an engineer, and working in Manufacturing/Design....an $1800 bow has to be somewhere in the 50%-65% markup pre-dealer.


----------



## aread

Kstigall said:


> ..... Mathews had a huge staff for many years and it was only a matter of time before things changed. Not to be rude but when you have a huge staff for 20+ years some of them have to move on at some point. Pro sports teams can't keep every star for ever. At some point the employee is not as valuable as they once were. ...


It looks like the thinning of the herd has already started with Hopkins and the Moreheads. 

They announced their departure from Mathews, but neither has a place to go yet. Sounds like their departure was not quite voluntary. 

Wonder if we will see any more announcements like these?

Allen


----------



## MI1

Don't forget Samantha will get a deal as well

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## PT1911

POOREBOY said:


> That's 25% of total income going to one guy
> Not sure that will happen and there no way it could be justified for 10 years.


Lets not get carried away here, 25%?  It's actually like 3.953%......


----------



## bowhuntermitch

aread said:


> It looks like the thinning of the herd has already started with Hopkins and the Moreheads.
> 
> They announced their departure from Mathews, but neither has a place to go yet. Sounds like their departure was not quite voluntary.
> 
> Wonder if we will see any more announcements like these?
> 
> Allen


How do you know "neither has a place to go yet?"


----------



## Huntin Hard

I see Paige gore left PSE too


----------



## nestly

Huntin Hard said:


> I see Paige gore left PSE too


Wow!, that's a big one too considering how dominate she's been. This may be one of the craziest contract years in history.


----------



## Tipsntails7

bsp5019 said:


> Most do...It seems any more that if a QB is above average and has a least to *decent* years in a row, they get a $100 mill contract. Look at Collin Kaepernick, Tony Romo, Joe Flacco, and Andy Dalton's contracts. None of these guys are worth that much. Terrible investment.
> 
> And as good as an archer, competitor, hunter, and ambassador Levi is for the sport, he is even a worse investment at that price.


Aside from this thread, you don't understand how NFL contracts work. The number they sign for means nothing, it's all about guaranteed money.
Most of those numbers are the total they may earn throughout the life of that contract. With restructuring, not meeting performance goals, injuries they will never make all that money.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsp5019

Tipsntails7 said:


> Aside from this thread, you don't understand how NFL contracts work. The number they sign for means nothing, it's all about guaranteed money.
> Most of those numbers are the total they may earn throughout the life of that contract. With restructuring, not meeting performance goals, injuries they will never make all that money.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya, I completely understand how NFL contracts work. There is a minor potion of that that is GUARANTEED money, say $45 mill, the rest of that is performance incentives, performance bonuses, and is back loaded to the contract so say a 5 year deal, year five four are more than one through three.



The point I am making is that if you sign and four year, $100 mill contract, with bonuses included, you have to fit that years pay under the salary cap for an NFL team. If not, you pay a hit. This could be exactly what you see with what is going on with Levi @ Mathews. If they indeed are getting Levi, and are indeed paying him what people think they are; then they will have to do like NFL teams do, either restructure his contract, or cut contract shooters that will put them over budget. Plain in simple.



oh, and screw off


----------



## Pyme

bsp5019 said:


> There is a *minor* potion of that that is GUARANTEED money, say *$45 mill*, ...


Yeah, I run in a circle where $45 million is MINOR money too........


----------



## bsp5019

Pyme said:


> Yeah, I run in a circle where $45 million is MINOR money too........


It's a minor portion of $100-$125 million contract....



Do you know the definitive difference in the words minor and major?


----------



## Pyme

bowman5000 said:


> Will the bow he shoots honestly change what you like and purchase?


I may be the minority, but I actually AVOID stuff with people's names (or the slogan associated with certain people) attached.

Bone Collector? Nope.

The Crush? Nope.

Joe Blow Ultra Limited Special Edition? Nope again.

Add whoever you want, or any of these gimmicky names, and I refuse to buy it.

Even it was somebody I like, I will not go sporting a piece of gear or window decal on my truck that has a "sponsored" name on it.


----------



## Pyme

bsp5019 said:


> Do you know the definitive difference in the words minor and major?


Two letters?


----------



## Tipsntails7

bsp5019 said:


> Ya, I completely understand how NFL contracts work. There is a minor potion of that that is GUARANTEED money, say $45 mill, the rest of that is performance incentives, performance bonuses, and is back loaded to the contract so say a 5 year deal, year five four are more than one through three.
> 
> 
> 
> The point I am making is that if you sign and four year, $100 mill contract, with bonuses included, you have to fit that years pay under the salary cap for an NFL team. If not, you pay a hit. This could be exactly what you see with what is going on with Levi @ Mathews. If they indeed are getting Levi, and are indeed paying him what people think they are; then they will have to do like NFL teams do, either restructure his contract, or cut contract shooters that will put them over budget. Plain in simple.
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and screw off


Private business don't have a salary cap, they have a budget, that they set... and they are not going to restructure his contract, one Levi would refuse, two that business has the ability to budget properly for that salary so there is no need for it.

And that's also not how the salary cap or cap hits work... 

Your trying to compare two things that have nothing in common beside money. 

Have a good one.

Sent from my iPhone using i[/QUOTE]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipsntails7

Double


----------



## MI1

Pyme said:


> Two letters?


Lol

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## bsp5019

Pyme said:


> Two letters?


touche


----------



## bsp5019

Tipsntails7 said:


> Private business don't have a salary cap, they have a budget, that they set... and they are not going to restructure his contract, one Levi would refuse, two that business has the ability to budget properly for that salary so there is no need for it.
> 
> And that's also not how the salary cap or cap hits work...
> 
> Your trying to compare two things that have nothing in common beside money.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using i




Here let me highlight this so you can read, since you seem to not be able to



> Ya, I completely understand how NFL contracts work. There is a minor potion of that that is GUARANTEED money, say $45 mill, the rest of that is performance incentives, performance bonuses, and is back loaded to the contract so say a 5 year deal, year five four are more than one through three.
> 
> 
> 
> The point I am making is that if you sign and four year, $100 mill contract, with bonuses included, you have to fit that years pay under the salary cap for an NFL team. If not, you pay a hit. This could be exactly what you see with what is going on with Levi @ Mathews. If they indeed are getting Levi, and are indeed paying him what people think they are; then they will have to do like NFL teams do, either restructure his contract, or cut contract shooters that will put them *over budget*. Plain in simple.
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and screw off


I know, its hard to read when you do not want to read.


A budget is essentially the same thing as a salary cap and vice versa. YOU HAVE "X" AMOUNT TO SPEND, DON'T SPEND MORE THAN THAT. Businesses, public or private, just like NFL/NHL/NBA teams have a set budget for salaries EVERY YEAR.....that's why big companies like to lay people off when business takes a down turn. It's easier to cut variable cost by cutting total salary paid, than it is to cut fixed costs and overhead.

But whatever



Gonna laugh when Levi signs with Bowtech. The earth will explode. I mean, the Cubs did just win the World Series.


----------



## rattlinman

So, let's theorize:

Mathews is not just buying a 3D shooter. 

Here's the package:
-Professional archery husband and wife team
-Highly rated and watched TV show
-Major sponsorship rights to an emerging Pro archery event (APO)
-Exclusive rights to market Levi Morgan and Samantha Morgan. Levi Signature Halon, Samantha labeled woman's bow. (Look how it has worked for Eva Shockey/Chris Kyle for Bowtech)
-Long term contract for the hunting show "Name The Game". Can you imagine the revenue generated by the "Bone Collector stuff?

etc,etc.

1 million a year for 10 years only means if they meet the limitations set. Plus, according to Manta, 1 million is only 1% of Mathews Inc revenue.

That package is worth it to Mathews. :wink:


----------



## bsp5019

rattlinman said:


> So, let's theorize:
> 
> Mathews is not just buying a 3D shooter.
> 
> Here's the package:
> -Professional archery husband and wife team
> -Highly rated and watched TV show
> -Major sponsorship rights to an emerging Pro archery event (APO)
> -Exclusive rights to market Levi Morgan and Samantha Morgan. Levi Signature Halon, Samantha labeled woman's bow. (Look how it has worked for Eva Shockey/Chris Kyle for Bowtech)
> -Long term contract for the hunting show "Name The Game". Can you imagine the revenue generated by the "Bone Collector stuff?
> 
> etc,etc.
> 
> 1 million a year for 10 years only means if they meet the limitations set. Plus, according to Manta, 1 million is only 1% of Mathews Inc revenue.
> 
> That package is worth it to Mathews. :wink:


When you look at it as a package deal, it is a little for a decent amount. I would say that the pay, if in fact he does receive $1 mill/year is going to be more for the show/APA than it is for him just shooting, because let's be honest he will not stay on top of the podium forever. However, the TV deal, and the naming rights to the APA (if in fact it takes off) are worth a good deal to Mathews.


----------



## Tipsntails7

bsp5019 said:


> Here let me highlight this so you can read, since you seem to not be able to
> 
> 
> 
> I know, its hard to read when you do not want to read.
> 
> 
> A budget is essentially the same thing as a salary cap and vice versa. YOU HAVE "X" AMOUNT TO SPEND, DON'T SPEND MORE THAN THAT. Businesses, public or private, just like NFL/NHL/NBA teams have a set budget for salaries EVERY YEAR.....that's why big companies like to lay people off when business takes a down turn. It's easier to cut variable cost by cutting total salary paid, than it is to cut fixed costs and overhead.
> 
> But whatever
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna laugh when Levi signs with Bowtech. The earth will explode. I mean, the Cubs did just win the World Series.


It's actually not even close... you have no idea what your talking about as far as the salary cap goes in the NFL. You have no idea what a "cap hit" is either. The NFL has a hard cap. You cannot spend over it... period. Unlike the NBA and MLB that allows you to do so as long as you pay a luxury tax against the amount you are over. 

Cap hits in the NFL are for all monies that will be going to that player for that given year beside NLTBA performance goals. That means LTBA goals, base salary, signing bonuses that have been prorated and other incentives. Cap hits have NOTHING to do with going over the Salary cap because in the NFL you can't. If you do you will be A. Fined heavily until you rectify the situation. B. fined and have draft picks taken away C. The NFL will actually cancel contracts to force you under the cap.

NFL/NBA/MLB/ NHL all have different variations of a salary cap. None of them are the same. And none of them are in any way similar to a budget that business uses. If that was the case every team would have a different cap number based on their profits. They don't.

Like I said, and not trying to be a dick, but you have zero clue about what your talking about.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kabnt2005

Huntin Hard said:


> I see Paige gore left PSE too


No surprise there honestly. Nor where she'll end up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawn_in_MA

rattlinman said:


> So, let's theorize:
> 
> Mathews is not just buying a 3D shooter.
> 
> Here's the package:
> -Professional archery husband and wife team
> -Highly rated and watched TV show
> -Major sponsorship rights to an emerging Pro archery event (APO)
> -Exclusive rights to market Levi Morgan and Samantha Morgan. Levi Signature Halon, Samantha labeled woman's bow. (Look how it has worked for Eva Shockey/Chris Kyle for Bowtech)
> -Long term contract for the hunting show "Name The Game". Can you imagine the revenue generated by the "Bone Collector stuff?
> 
> etc,etc.
> 
> 1 million a year for 10 years only means if they meet the limitations set. Plus, according to Manta, 1 million is only 1% of Mathews Inc revenue.
> 
> That package is worth it to Mathews. :wink:


This is a good post.


----------



## bsp5019

Tipsntails7 said:


> It's actually not even close... you have no idea what your talking about as far as the salary cap goes in the NFL. You have no idea what a "cap hit" is either. The NFL has a hard cap. You cannot spend over it... period. Unlike the NBA and MLB that allows you to do so as long as you pay a luxury tax against the amount you are over.
> 
> Cap hits in the NFL are for all monies that will be going to that player for that given year beside NLTBA performance goals. That means LTBA goals, base salary, signing bonuses that have been prorated and other incentives. Cap hits have NOTHING to do with going over the Salary cap because in the NFL you can't. If you do you will be A. Fined heavily until you rectify the situation. B. fined and have draft picks taken away C. The NFL will actually cancel contracts to force you under the cap.
> 
> NFL/NBA/MLB/ NHL all have different variations of a salary cap. None of them are the same. And none of them are in any way similar to a budget that business uses. If that was the case every team would have a different cap number based on their profits. They don't.
> 
> Like I said, and not trying to be a dick, but you have zero clue about what your talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DOOOOOOOOD...not trying to be a dick either..but READ...I said the same thing as you....


----------



## bsp5019

kabnt2005 said:


> No surprise there honestly. Nor where she'll end up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Said she's announcing tomorrow.


----------



## cwl641

guys guys guys we will never know how much Levi is going to get paid, just like we don't know what Elite paid him, just like we don't know what any pro shooter gets paid, and we will never know the actual amount. It will always be rumors. Only the shooters and the company writing the cheque will ever know the true amount.


----------



## kabnt2005

bsp5019 said:


> Said she's announcing tomorrow.


Like I said, where she will end up. I know she hasn't publicly announced it yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98

bsp5019 said:


> Gonna laugh when Levi signs with Bowtech. The earth will explode. I mean, the Cubs did just win the World Series.


HAHA I love it. First the cubs, then Trump and then Levi to BT. Things are finally shaping up here in the good ole USA!!! :59:


----------



## thawk

Paige gore just announced she is leaving PSE


----------



## bsp5019

kabnt2005 said:


> Like I said, where she will end up. I know she hasn't publicly announced it yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, a lot of people out west have jumped to Prime and Prime has been growing their Field/Spots team. Prime would be my guess....but there's so many companies with great products, and she's a fantastic shot, so it'll be hard to say.


----------



## kballer1

Old news!


----------



## c5mrr270

bsp5019 said:


> Well, a lot of people out west have jumped to Prime and Prime has been growing their Field/Spots team. Prime would be my guess....but there's so many companies with great products, and she's a fantastic shot, so it'll be hard to say.


Her sister-in-law also shoots for PRIME so that's not a bad guess.


----------



## MaddSkillz

Mmmm Prime rib.


----------



## bsp5019

c5mrr270 said:


> Her sister-in-law also shoots for PRIME so that's not a bad guess.


It makes sense. A lot of the western field shooters are going to them....either that, or Bass pulled her into Bowtech..

And with that said, Prime makes a nice bow. the STX 36 is on my short list of new bows I'd like to get.


----------



## bsharkey




----------



## c5mrr270

bsp5019 said:


> It makes sense. A lot of the western field shooters are going to them....either that, or Bass pulled her into Bowtech..
> 
> And with that said, Prime makes a nice bow. the STX 36 is on my short list of new bows I'd like to get.


The Prime target bows definitely have a lot going for them.


----------



## rattlinman

bsp5019 said:


> When you look at it as a package deal, it is a little for a decent amount. I would say that the pay, if in fact he does receive $1 mill/year is going to be more for the show/APA than it is for him just shooting, because let's be honest he will not stay on top of the podium forever. However, the TV deal, and the naming rights to the APA (if in fact it takes off) are worth a good deal to Mathews.



Agreed. As a 3D shooter, his time is limited. As a professional husband/wife hunting team, he can last for many many years. If he can parley it like Michael Waddell has, 1 mil will be a cheap price for Mathews as an investment into future hunting market sales, which are much larger than competition sales.


----------



## SHPoet

Levi just posted a pic of his biggest buck ever. 38 minutes ago. There is no bow in the pic.


----------



## kballer1

WOW what a brute, Cong's Levi.


----------



## Arbowhunter32

It is a monster buck!


----------



## catskin

wow, wow....wow. I like there is no bow in the photo, I'd have a second photo with every bow mfg contender ready  I know I'm a cynical *******.

for those not on FB.


----------



## dnv23

I bet he shot it with a Kalon 6.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Why isnt this on the first page....:darkbeer:


----------



## 4IDARCHER

No Kalon this year but a 32-34in halon is a go.


----------



## CNYBass&Bucks

4IDARCHER said:


> No Kalon this year but a 32-34in halon is a go.


It's 33" ATA according to a picture that was leaked, and it looked legit. It was promptly deleted but someone managed to screencap it. All you could see was the upper limb, and it said HALON 33. I was actually thinking it'd be a 32" but 33" is good with me. I'm just wondering if they were able to shave any weight. The 30" ATA is already 4.5 pounds, can't be any heavier than that or guys are gonna be turned off I think.


----------



## maxxis88

CNYBass&Bucks said:


> It's 33" ATA according to a picture that was leaked, and it looked legit. It was promptly deleted but someone managed to screencap it. All you could see was the upper limb, and it said HALON 33. I was actually thinking it'd be a 32" but 33" is good with me. I'm just wondering if they were able to shave any weight. The 30" ATA is already 4.5 pounds, can't be any heavier than that or guys are gonna be turned off I think.


Who's got the pic? 
I actually don't mind the weight of my Halon and I have a lot of weight on my stabs.


----------



## Jaliv92

maxxis88 said:


> Who's got the pic?
> I actually don't mind the weight of my Halon and I have a lot of weight on my stabs.












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## kscumminsdriver

CNYBass&Bucks said:


> It's 33" ATA according to a picture that was leaked, and it looked legit. It was promptly deleted but someone managed to screencap it. All you could see was the upper limb, and it said HALON 33. I was actually thinking it'd be a 32" but 33" is good with me. I'm just wondering if they were able to shave any weight. The 30" ATA is already 4.5 pounds, can't be any heavier than that or guys are gonna be turned off I think.


They're not going to be any lighter and they're going to sell a truckload of them...


----------



## jtelarkin08

Jaliv92 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Whose live thread was it on Facebook?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaliv92

jtelarkin08 said:


> Whose live thread was it on Facebook?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Matt Busbice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntin Hard

Mathews seems to always have their bow get posted before the release date.


----------



## friedm1

its almost like they plan it....


----------



## bsp5019

CNYBass&Bucks said:


> It's 33" ATA according to a picture that was leaked, and it looked legit. It was promptly deleted but someone managed to screencap it. All you could see was the upper limb, and it said HALON 33. I was actually thinking it'd be a 32" but 33" is good with me. I'm just wondering if they were able to shave any weight. The 30" ATA is already 4.5 pounds, can't be any heavier than that or guys are gonna be turned off I think.


I dont know why everyone is so fixated on getting a bow that is sub 4 pounds mass weight. I Have a carbon matrix, which is like 3.8-4.0 (can't remember off the top of my head) and at times it is too light. Especially in windy shoot scenarios.

4.5 pounds is the perfect weight for a bow.


----------



## MI1

bsp5019 said:


> I dont know why everyone is so fixated on getting a bow that is sub 4 pounds mass weight. I Have a carbon matrix, which is like 3.8-4.0 (can't remember off the top of my head) and at times it is too light. Especially in windy shoot scenarios.
> 
> 4.5 pounds is the perfect weight for a bow.


My Martin Bengal and pantera bows were always in the heavier side, but nothing was steadier on target than those rigs especially in the wind. My Alpine Verdict is alot like that

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## jtelarkin08

bsp5019 said:


> I dont know why everyone is so fixated on getting a bow that is sub 4 pounds mass weight. I Have a carbon matrix, which is like 3.8-4.0 (can't remember off the top of my head) and at times it is too light. Especially in windy shoot scenarios.
> 
> 4.5 pounds is the perfect weight for a bow.


I agree. Hell the bow I carried on my moose Hunt for 10 days last year had 8oz on my back bar and 3 on my front bar and the whole bow was like 9-10 pounds with arrows and quiver. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain

Anyone have a clue when these guys will announce what the doing??


----------



## MI1

fountain said:


> Anyone have a clue when these guys will announce what the doing??


Will decide what bow you buy/shoot next year?

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## Predator

bsp5019 said:


> CNYBass&Bucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 33" ATA according to a picture that was leaked, and it looked legit. It was promptly deleted but someone managed to screencap it. All you could see was the upper limb, and it said HALON 33. I was actually thinking it'd be a 32" but 33" is good with me. I'm just wondering if they were able to shave any weight. The 30" ATA is already 4.5 pounds, can't be any heavier than that or guys are gonna be turned off I think.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know why everyone is so fixated on getting a bow that is sub 4 pounds mass weight. I Have a carbon matrix, which is like 3.8-4.0 (can't remember off the top of my head) and at times it is too light. Especially in windy shoot scenarios.
> 
> 4.5 pounds is the perfect weight for a bow.
Click to expand...

Not necessarily true as an overly heavy bow has too much weight stuck in the riser and doesn't allow you to add as much weight in your stab system (where you want it) with resulting in excessive total weight. I like some heft too but I don't want it all in the riser - limits your options too much.


----------



## namozine

Maybe he'll just make everybody wonder and announce at the ATA !!! LOL!!!


----------



## nochance

fountain said:


> Anyone have a clue when these guys will announce what the doing??


Heard the current contract goes to the end of the year.


----------



## bsp5019

nochance said:


> Heard the current contract goes to the end of the year.


This is why I say he's not leaving elite. If current contract goes to the end of the year, he'd probably more or less have to use his Elite because his contract would more or less include TV rights to his hunts from this season. If he has to use an Elite, and isn't hunting with another brand, then why hide what he's using...oh, maybe because he's hiding Elites new bow.


----------



## lavazhole

bsp5019 said:


> This is why I say he's not leaving elite. If current contract goes to the end of the year, he'd probably more or less have to use his Elite because his contract would more or less include TV rights to his hunts from this season. If he has to use an Elite, and isn't hunting with another brand, then why hide what he's using...oh, maybe because he's hiding Elites new bow.


I can't imagine they would have only signed them to such a short term deal....


----------



## bsp5019

lavazhole said:


> I can't imagine they would have only signed them to such a short term deal....


3 years? I can't imagine signing him to longer.


----------



## nestly

bsp5019 said:


> why hide what he's using...oh, maybe because he's hiding Elites new bow.


He would still be tagging Elite (like he does for other sponsors) if he was still endorsing Elite bows.


----------



## bsp5019

nestly said:


> He would still be tagging Elite (like he does for other sponsors) if he was still endorsing Elite bows.


Your missing what I'm saying. If his contract is till the end of the year, he more than likely has to honor that contract....didn't he get in trouble with that the last time him and Matt McP did their dirty dance.


----------



## Tipsntails7

bsp5019 said:


> This is why I say he's not leaving elite. If current contract goes to the end of the year, he'd probably more or less have to use his Elite because his contract would more or less include TV rights to his hunts from this season. If he has to use an Elite, and isn't hunting with another brand, then why hide what he's using...oh, maybe because he's hiding Elites new bow.


There is a lot of assumptions in there when we really have no clue. 
But I doubt Elite has rights to his TV show, as that would be a pretty foolish thing to do for Levi and everyone else who has any stake in his show.

If his contract ended and he went to Mathews but they aired an episode of him shooting an elite nothing would happen. It happens all the time across tons of platforms. Now live events would be different.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsp5019

Tipsntails7 said:


> There is a lot of assumptions in there when we really have no clue.
> But I doubt Elite has rights to his TV show, as that would be a pretty foolish thing to do for Levi and everyone else who has any stake in his show.
> 
> If his contract ended and he went to Mathews but they aired an episode of him shooting an elite nothing would happen. It happens all the time across tons of platforms. Now live events would be different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would be foolish for Elite to not have some contractual clause/contractual ownership of current show. They do sponsor his show, how through what seasons we do not know. If I was Elite, and his contract was to shoot an Elite this hunting season, in thoughts that you were paying him to use that bow for it to be shown "on air", then your going to have some sort of contract for his show and are going to be sure to honor it.

Is this not what happened when he was at Matthews? He wanted out of his contract before his TV deal was up? Elite is not going to sponsor him/his show, without a contract.


----------



## bsp5019

He isn't Josh Bomar, shooting a Hoyt becasue his wife gets free Hoyts. He's Levi Morgan, Pro Archer and Hunter. Elite is paying him for that.



Now with that said...if I was Levi, I would not sign a contract that lasted longer than the last summer shoot. BTJM


----------



## Tipsntails7

bsp5019 said:


> It would be foolish for Elite to not have some contractual clause/contractual ownership of current show. They do sponsor his show, how through what seasons we do not know. If I was Elite, and his contract was to shoot an Elite this hunting season, in thoughts that you were paying him to use that bow for it to be shown "on air", then your going to have some sort of contract for his show and are going to be sure to honor it.
> 
> Is this not what happened when he was at Matthews? He wanted out of his contract before his TV deal was up? Elite is not going to sponsor him/his show, without a contract.


They don't own the show, They have a contract with Levi to shoot their bows. Just like with anyone else who sponsors a show I'm sure there is a contract. X number of shows for x dollars for X amount of mentions or air time. 

What I was saying is I would not be surprised if Levi did leave in January, that next year a few episodes would air with him still shooting an elite, even if he was under contract to shoot something else as at time of filming he was under contract with elite, as most shows are filmed a year in advice. As the network is not going to dump an entire episode because of a new bow contract. You see it all the time, Meateater, Solo hunter, western hunter all have had similar things happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

Tipsntails7 said:


> But I doubt Elite has rights to his TV show, as that would be a pretty foolish thing to do for Levi and everyone else who has any stake in his show.





Tipsntails7 said:


> They don't own the show, They have a contract with Levi to shoot their bows. Just like with anyone else who sponsors a show I'm sure there is a contract. X number of shows for x dollars for X amount of mentions or air time.


The press release that Elite put out on Nov 1, 2013 said that Levi would be using Elite bows exclusively for competition, and in Name The Game television show. The devil is in the details and I don't have any way of knowing when the contract ended, or how many NTG seasons were specified, but it's reasonable to assume that he would not be obligated to use Elite bows in episodes that may air after his contract with Elite expired, so if he left or was intending to leave, he certainly would not be using, or promoting Elite during this current hunting season. That's were we are, IMO he stopped tagging Elite after his last tournament, and before hunting season, because he's using equipment from his upcoming sponsor. If it was still going to be with Elite in 2017, he would still be tagging them as a sponsor. IMO, it's foolish to believe that he's not gone from Elite, the only uncertain thing is where he went.

The press release/contract that went into effect Nov 1, 2013. was posted here at AT, so anyone that doubts that his agreement with Elite applied to both competition AND Name the Game show can easily look it up. (I may actually have linked it earlier in this topic?)


----------



## yeroc

im telling you guys,oneida is making a comeback and leroy morgan is gona be the face of it!:smile::shade:


----------



## GuntherChaconne

yeroc said:


> im telling you guys,oneida is making a comeback and leroy morgan is gona be the face of it!:smile::shade:


Bruce Leroy


----------



## MI1

yeroc said:


> im telling you guys,oneida is making a comeback and leroy morgan is gona be the face of it!:shade:


Oneida....one in a million chance...lol
Everyone knows they couldn't afford it. Martin has a better chance.

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## Predator

As noted, this hunting season won't be aired until next year (likely starting in early July) so there will be no violation and I would say there is zero chance elite has any control over name the game - they are just a sponsor like the other sponsors. These guys swap out sponsors all the time. I'm sure he's been using his new Mathews (or insert brand if you actually believe it is someone else) this season and you'll see that bow in the shows that air next year. The only interesting situation would be any early western hunts where he may have still been using an elite. Any such episodes will be a little awkward but they'll just cut any reference to the bow and downplay it. Levi doesn't usually slobber all over himself about how great his bow is on the show anyway.


----------



## bsp5019

nestly said:


> The press release that Elite put out on Nov 1, 2013 said that Levi would be using Elite bows exclusively for competition, and in Name The Game television show. The devil is in the details and I don't have any way of knowing when the contract ended, or how many NTG seasons were specified, but it's reasonable to assume that he would not be obligated to use Elite bows in episodes that may air after his contract with Elite expired, so if he left or was intending to leave, he certainly would not be using, or promoting Elite during this current hunting season. That's were we are, IMO he stopped tagging Elite after his last tournament, and before hunting season, because he's using equipment from his upcoming sponsor. If it was still going to be with Elite in 2017, he would still be tagging them as a sponsor. IMO, it's foolish to believe that he's not gone from Elite, the only uncertain thing is where he went.
> 
> The press release/contract that went into effect Nov 1, 2013. was posted here at AT, so anyone that doubts that his agreement with Elite applied to both competition AND Name the Game show can easily look it up. (I may actually have linked it earlier in this topic?)


TipsnTails just wants to argue my points...that's all....he has a hard time reading fine print and detail in what I'm saying. He's a contract specialist.



And Elite is still a sponsor on the show's website. Elite is paying for that advertising spot. Which would lead me to believe, that this hunting season, for filming...he's using an Elite.


----------



## nestly

bsp5019 said:


> Which would lead me to believe, that this hunting season, for filming...he's using an Elite.


There is no way he's filming NTG this season using a different bow manufacturer than the one that he will be shooting when the episodes air.


----------



## Tipsntails7

bsp5019 said:


> TipsnTails just wants to argue my points...that's all....he has a hard time reading fine print and detail in what I'm saying. He's a contract specialist.
> 
> 
> 
> And Elite is still a sponsor on the show's website. Elite is paying for that advertising spot. Which would lead me to believe, that this hunting season, for filming...he's using an Elite.


That's not how it works bud, and if you want to act like a child because someone disagrees with you that's fine. The guy you quoted is saying exactly what I am. But your narrative constantly changes, which is why it's impossible to keep up with your "detail".

First elite owns the show, then elite has contractual power over the show, now their just a sponsor. Maybe it's you who needs to figure out the details.

Simple statement... If he is not staying with elite he is not filming shows with elite right now, he doesn't have to as his contract will be up with elite before this seasons shows air. 
Got it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsp5019

Tipsntails7 said:


> That's not how it works bud, and if you want to act like a child because someone disagrees with you that's fine. The guy you quoted is saying exactly what I am. But your narrative constantly changes, which is why it's impossible to keep up with your "detail".
> 
> First elite owns the show, then elite has contractual power over the show, now their just a sponsor. Maybe it's you who needs to figure out the details.
> 
> Simple statement... If he is not staying with elite he is not filming shows with elite right now, he doesn't have to as his contract will be up with elite before this seasons shows air.
> Got it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Elite owns the bow rights to the show. When the show says "Name the Game TV is brought to you buy Elite Archery, Mossy Oak, CBE, Scott Archery, your moms dirty gooch, etc".....they have the naming rights to that show...its contractual. Its an obligation. Sorry you don't understand.


But then again, your probably some high powered contract lawyer that has ten degrees from Harvard and the like. We should all bow down to your contractual prowess.

...grow a pair why don't ya.


----------



## Tipsntails7

bsp5019 said:


> Elite owns the bow rights to the show....grow a pair why don't ya.


Look it changed again.....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipsntails7

bsp5019 said:


> and it changed again, ****


It's not a football stadium guy, the show is name the game brought to you buy X

Insert whoever pays money into X. That doesn't mean they own the "naming right" as you put it... they can't change the name of the show to Elites magic shoot with Levi Morgan.

I don't have 10 degrees from Harvard but I'm not an idiot either...

You need to learn to articulate what your trying to say better, that's it. 


Elite is the current bow sponsor for name the game... that's it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsp5019

Tipsntails7 said:


> It's not a football stadium guy, the show is name the game brought to you buy X
> 
> Insert whoever pays money into X. That doesn't mean the own the "naming right" as you put it...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As stated above bro, the Elite deal was for him shooting tourney's and for the show. You must not really understand how advertising works. If Elite payed X amount of dollars for him to use the bow on the show, I would bet, that their is contract for that, for a duration of time, and a set number of shows. So that means, as bad as Levi may want to shoot other Bow X/Y/Z, HE CANT.


But like I said, your a high powered contract attorney.


----------



## jtelarkin08

bsp5019 said:


> As stated above bro, the Elite deal was for him shooting tourney's and for the show. You must not really understand how advertising works. If Elite payed X amount of dollars for him to use the bow on the show, I would bet, that their is contract for that, for a duration of time, and a set number of shows. So that means, as bad as Levi may want to shoot other Bow X/Y/Z, HE CANT.
> 
> 
> But like I said, your a high powered contract attorney.


Your a moron. The contact covers shows aired during the life of the contract. He can shoot whatever he wants for shows that will air once the elite deal is over. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3bladebandit

bsp5019 said:


> As stated above bro, the Elite deal was for him shooting tourney's and for the show. You must not really understand how advertising works. If Elite payed X amount of dollars for him to use the bow on the show, I would bet, that their is contract for that, for a duration of time, and a set number of shows. So that means, as bad as Levi may want to shoot other Bow X/Y/Z, HE CANT.
> 
> 
> But like I said, your a high powered contract attorney.


How do you know that elite hasn't already gotten their episodes? Why would he sign a contract for 3 years of sponsorship and have them sponsor the show for 4? Makes no sense. If he is changing company's he is shooting that company's bow right now because it doesn't matter if he is under an elite contract or not he won't be shooting an elite when the shows he's filming now airs. Hes not advertising for that company yet and no one really knows if he has even changed. When he switched to elite the very next season of ntg he was shooting elite. Which means he was hunting with them before the announcement was made. That's just how it works. Can we move on now?


----------



## bsp5019

jtelarkin08 said:


> Your a moron. The contact covers shows aired during the life of the contract. He can shoot whatever he wants for shows that will air once the elite deal is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BUT WE DON'T KNOW HOW LONG THE CONTRACT LASTS.....


so if it is indeed till January 1, 2017, then he has a contractual obligation...who's the moron now?


----------



## MI1

This thread is so ridiculous.....Levi is currently reading these posts and likely laughing at how many on here need to get a life.
Who cares when it ends and when he announces the Mathews partnership

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

This thread is archery entertainment at its finest!


----------



## jtelarkin08

bsp5019 said:


> BUT WE DON'T KNOW HOW LONG THE CONTRACT LASTS.....
> 
> 
> so if it is indeed till January 1, 2017, then he has a contractual obligation...who's the moron now?


Lol it has been stated quite a few times that it was Nov 1 but even if it is Jan 1 the new season won't air until spring? So where is the problem?

He can shoot another bow while under contract as long as he is not promoting that bow until after the contract is up. Which is what he is doing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsp5019

MI1 said:


> This thread is so ridiculous.....Levi is currently reading these posts and likely laughing at how many on here need to get a life.
> Who cares when it ends and when he announces the Mathews partnership
> 
> sent from Jesus to you



I highly doubt he's reading these posts. He probably has a slew of better things to do with his time.


----------



## MI1

He's on here more than you know. I've talked to him...pm'd a few times about Faith etc. He's pretty cool to chat with.


sent from Jesus to you


----------



## nestly

bsp5019 said:


> Elite owns the bow rights to the show. When the show says "Name the Game TV is brought to you buy Elite Archery, Mossy Oak, CBE, Scott Archery, ... etc".....they have the naming rights to that show...its contractual. Its an obligation. Sorry you don't understand.


In the 3rd season, he was shooting Elite on the show, but at least some of the episodes were filmed before Nov, 1, 2013 when it was made public that he joined Elite. Probably no different than what's happening now. He's no doubt hunting with a bow manufactured by his sponsor for the upcoming year, even if it identity of that sponsor has not yet been made public.


----------



## Tipsntails7

nestly said:


> In the 3rd season, he was shooting Elite on the show, but at least some of the episodes were filmed before Nov, 1, 2013 when it was made public that he joined Elite. Probably no different than what's happening now. He's no doubt hunting with a bow manufactured by his sponsor for the upcoming year, even if it identity of that sponsor has not yet been made public.


Yep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipsntails7

bsp5019 said:


> BUT WE DON'T KNOW HOW LONG THE CONTRACT LASTS.....
> 
> 
> so if it is indeed till January 1, 2017, then he has a contractual obligation...who's the moron now?


Still you. But your never going to realize it....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

Tipsntails7 said:


> Still you. But your never going to realize it....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol...

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## Outsider

Just to calm things down


----------



## nestly

bsp5019 said:


> BUT WE DON'T KNOW HOW LONG THE CONTRACT LASTS.....
> 
> 
> so if it is indeed till January 1, 2017, then he has a contractual obligation.


You're acting as though he hasn't been through this before. The same thing would have happened last time when there was an overlap between hunting season and contract season. Why in the world would anyone agree to endorse a competitors product nearly a year after they changed sponsors? "Perhaps" the previous sponsor would appreciate such an arrangement, but there's no way the new sponsor would tolerate it.


----------



## whack n stack

NewMexicoHunter said:


> This thread is archery entertainment at its finest!


It was the best of times, the worst of times lol!!

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## Predator

jtelarkin08 said:


> bsp5019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As stated above bro, the Elite deal was for him shooting tourney's and for the show. You must not really understand how advertising works. If Elite payed X amount of dollars for him to use the bow on the show, I would bet, that their is contract for that, for a duration of time, and a set number of shows. So that means, as bad as Levi may want to shoot other Bow X/Y/Z, HE CANT.
> 
> 
> But like I said, your a high powered contract attorney.
> 
> 
> 
> Your a moron. The contact covers shows aired during the life of the contract. He can shoot whatever he wants for shows that will air once the elite deal is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Bingo (except the name calling which isn't appropriate on AT no matter how deserving you may think it is)


----------



## Doofy_13

All I know is I'm more excited to see where Levi goes than I am to see who the next president is.


----------



## 138104

Outsider said:


> Just to calm things down
> 
> View attachment 5038313


Truer words have never been spoken...lol!


----------



## Sandskipper




----------



## carlosii

The way people are complaining about being dumped by Mathews I can't help but suspect they are loading up in order to snag Morgan.


----------



## MI1

Sandskipper said:


> View attachment 5038761


Looks like the lions trophy case

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## sapper1

You all know he is going to Hoyt right!! :shade:


----------



## chaded

Levi is actually starting his own bow company and Kevin Strother will be the designer.


----------



## Doofy_13

If he does end up going to Mathews I bet he is the one to release the new bows on the 15th.


----------



## bub77

Just to throw it out there, dont know if this was said yet but the bone collectors have shared his latest buck pics and he is a big mtn ops guy. Maybe hoyt??


----------



## GVDocHoliday

I think what it is, is that Elite didn't re-sign him. They had to write ALOT of those $12,000.00 contingency checks over the last three years. Perhaps they wanted to restructure the contract, more up front but less on the contingency. Levi isn't even in his prime yet.


----------



## Kstigall

bsp5019 said:


> I highly doubt he's reading these posts. He probably has a slew of better things to do with his time.


I can about guarantee you that he is very aware of these posts. 

I can also assure you _many _pro's read AT threads.

There are many people that come on AT to find the threads with folks acting like idiots so that they can then post on their Facebook page about how awful AT and the members of AT are......... there is a brotherhood of AT Haters.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Kstigall said:


> I can about guarantee you that he is very aware of these posts.
> 
> I can also assure you _many _pro's read AT threads.
> 
> There are many people that come on AT to find the threads with folks acting like idiots so that they can then post on their Facebook page about how awful AT and the members of AT are......... there is a brotherhood of AT Haters.


Yup. They're very aware on what's going on. :behindsof

There's a reason 90% of the pros never frequent this site anymore.


----------



## Bullhound

Outsider said:


> Just to calm things down
> 
> View attachment 5038313


that is one of the best ever! so true


----------



## iceman14

Kstigall said:


> There are many people that come on AT to find the threads with folks acting like idiots...


I bet it's a pretty short visit 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocket80

bub77 said:


> Just to throw it out there, dont know if this was said yet but the bone collectors have shared his latest buck pics and he is a big mtn ops guy. Maybe hoyt??


Come to think of it he did post quite a few pics with Houser


----------



## Wolphman

Outsider said:


> Just to calm things down
> 
> View attachment 5038313


I may live in Canada but I can relate to that post. We do have the same problem up here. I do know that if I lived down there Trump would be getting my vote. Even in Canada the saying goes "work hard, millions on welfare depend on you."


----------



## Huntin Hard

rocket80 said:


> Come to think of it he did post quite a few pics with Houser


Him and houser have always been pretty good friends. I wouldn't take them pics for anything for than friends myself.


----------



## 3-D For Life

3-D For Life said:


> I noticed the same thing about Levi's hunt. No mention of elite anything before or after it was over. If everyone remembers he did the same thing back when he switched to elite.
> While I was at the worlds and was speaking with someone from the elite factory they stated someone big was leaving elite and going to Hoyt. They also said they were kinds happy with them leaving?


I knew he was going to Hoyt from the beginning.


----------



## MI1

3-D For Life said:


> I knew he was going to Hoyt from the beginning.


Yep..sure.
Lol

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## Kstigall

iceman14 said:


> I bet it's a pretty short visit
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This thread has over 87,000 views. I guess a lot of folks that had never heard of Levi Morgan now know of him, his TV show, that he's well liked, well respected, an all around good guy, shoots Elite bows and is an incredibly talented archer.

Please tell me how that would NOT be on every archery product manufacturers radar?

Over the years I've heard enough casual comments by a variety of pro archers at national 3D and spot tournaments to know that they or a close associate are well aware of hot topics on AT. Overall ArcheryTalk has been and is GOOD for archery...........


----------



## bsp5019

Kstigall said:


> I can about guarantee you that he is very aware of these posts.
> 
> I can also assure you _many _pro's read AT threads.
> 
> There are many people that come on AT to find the threads with folks acting like idiots so that they can then post on their Facebook page about how awful AT and the members of AT are......... there is a brotherhood of AT Haters.


AT'ers, self included, do not do themselves any justice though. Regardless of whether I'm right or I am wrong, when we bicker in these threads, it strengthens that perception.


----------



## bsp5019

bub77 said:


> Just to throw it out there, dont know if this was said yet but the bone collectors have shared his latest buck pics and he is a big mtn ops guy. Maybe hoyt??


Who, at that level, isn't a MTN Ops guy/gal tho? I mean there are guys that are sponsored by WA and other sup brands, but Dudley is the only "big time" Hoyt guy that I can think of that has openly said he didn't like MTN Ops (He said it didn't work for him.)....He's with Onnit (which more than likely has to do with his friendship with Joe Rogan).


----------



## bsp5019

Huntin Hard said:


> Him and houser have always been pretty good friends. I wouldn't take them pics for anything for than friends myself.


Aren't they both PA boys? Live relatively close to each other?


----------



## Bryan Thacker

bsp5019 said:


> Aren't they both PA boys? Live relatively close to each other?


Houser lives up north here in Indiana...


----------



## clafountain2

I'm telling y'all was told by my local Mathews dealer he is going back to Mathews 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderEagle

GVDocHoliday said:


> I think what it is, is that Elite didn't re-sign him. They had to write ALOT of those $12,000.00 contingency checks over the last three years. Perhaps they wanted to restructure the contract, more up front but less on the contingency. Levi isn't even in his prime yet.


It was my understanding that the contingency checks were just for show, he was paid a straight salary.


----------



## MI1

clafountain2 said:


> I'm telling y'all was told by my local Mathews dealer he is going back to Mathews
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No kidding

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## elothian

I don't care who Levi and Samantha work for. I will still enjoy watching their show on the Sportsman Channel. I will continue to shoot what feels best to me and don't really care what pro also shoots the bow I do.


----------



## clafountain2

MI1 said:


> No kidding
> 
> sent from Jesus to you


Honestly I could care less,I've never bought a bow bc this guy shoots them....face it, it's all about money with those guys, I find it funny how long this thread is going like why do you guys care so much? Levi will outshoot anybody on here no matter what bow he shoots, probably even with a bowtech and a cracked limb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer79

I don't know where Houser lives now but he is from just outside the town of Indiana, PA. That is 1.5-2hrs from where Levi lives.


----------



## nestly

clafountain2 said:


> I'm telling y'all was told by my local Mathews dealer he is going back to Mathews


Not saying he is or isn't, but I'm trying to understand why your dealer would have any inside information? It's not like a company automatically notifies each and every dealer when there's a staff change. Clearly Levi (and the sponsors affected) are trying to keep it under wraps, so anyone that's making definitive statements either has a big mouth and spreading info they shouldn't be, or they really don't know for certain.


----------



## rocket80

clafountain2 said:


> Honestly I could care less,I've never bought a bow bc this guy shoots them....face it, it's all about money with those guys, I find it funny how long this thread is going like why do you guys care so much? Levi will outshoot anybody on here no matter what bow he shoots, probably even with a bowtech and a cracked limb.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


People care so much just like you don't care so much. If guys can't see both sides of the argument an explanation is not gonna help.


----------



## Coug09

He's going to Mathews for sure and it won't be announced until his season of Name the Game is over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

Coug09 said:


> He's going to Mathews for sure and it won't be announced until his season of Name the Game is over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So we should play name that tune for another 50-60 pages

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## 138104

He's staying with Elite.


----------



## MI1

Perry24 said:


> He's staying with Elite.


Nice bows

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## BucksnBass525

I heard he may be talking to another guy named Pete, who also owns a pretty solid bow company.......


----------



## 138104

He's going to PSE.


----------



## nccrutch

Before the big Elite deal, he was rumored to be going to PSE. I heard a story where he walked into a shop and bought one off the rack to play with...


----------



## 138104

Well, he is friends with Houser, so must be Hoyt.


----------



## nestly

Coug09 said:


> .... it won't be announced until his season of Name the Game is over.


It makes sense that he wouldn't announce until NTG season 5 is over... but I thought that it already was. Just now I noticed that NTG is on again tonight, and it's in the guide info for the next several weeks too, but it's replay of an episode that already aired. Either way, if Elite is sponsoring the replays (which they no doubt are) then I agree there probably won't be any announcement until the scheduled replays are over too.


----------



## rocket80

Website says it runs till dec 31


----------



## BucksnBass525

Levi is going to Evolve.........


----------



## AR&BOW

Perry24 said:


> He's staying with Elite.





Perry24 said:


> He's going to PSE.





Perry24 said:


> Well, he is friends with Houser, so must be Hoyt.


Your positive about this now right?:wink:


----------



## Doofy_13

AR&BOW said:


> Your positive about this now right?:wink:


Now thats funny right there.


----------



## 138104

AR&BOW said:


> Your positive about this now right?:wink:


Actually, he is going to Bowtech Obsession.


----------



## allxs

ATA is only eight weeks away, at this point I wouldn't expect any announcements about Levis sponsor until then.


----------



## pinwheeled

36 pages about what bow company one person will be with????????


----------



## 138104

pinwheeled said:


> 36 pages about what bow company one person will be with????????


Yes.


----------



## markdenis

Levi, Reo, Logan and Chance have signed with PSE. Done deal!


----------



## boilerfarmer12

markdenis said:


> Levi, Reo, Logan and Chance have signed with PSE. Done deal!


only problem with your theory is chance still has another year with TOG


----------



## MI1

How many think that Levi will sign with a different bow manufacturer than Matthew's..?

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## Tipsntails7

MI1 said:


> How many think that Levi will sign with a different bow manufacturer than Matthew's..?
> 
> sent from Jesus to you


I think if small manufacturers took notice of what Levi did for Elite they would do everything they could to sign him. I don't see the value for Mathews. Their bows are very good, they have arguably the best brand recognition in the sport(maybe Hoyt) and they have been around for a LONG time. 

Other then them being able to say, "we have the best archer in the world" I don't see the value in it. 

Then again they obviously have more info then I do. Maybe their sales took a massive nose dive after Levi left? Maybe Levi was instrumental in the development of their bows? I don't know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Thacker

markdenis said:


> Levi, Reo, Logan and Chance have signed with PSE. Done deal!


Yeah... this is false!Ask him yourselves. He's on here. AT Name: Leviticus


----------



## MI1

Bryan Thacker said:


> Yeah... this is false!Ask him yourselves. He's on here. AT Name: Leviticus


Yep....that is his handle on here

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## Bryan Thacker

MI1 said:


> How many think that Levi will sign with a different bow manufacturer than Matthew's..?
> 
> sent from Jesus to you


I'm starting to think from what I've heard,Mathews isn't a lock. When other professional archers are saying "This is the biggest move EVER in archery". That gets the bulbs blinking.lol. PSE????


----------



## bsp5019

Tipsntails7 said:


> I think if small manufacturers took notice of what Levi did for Elite they would do everything they could to sign him. I don't see the value for Mathews. Their bows are very good, they have arguably the best brand recognition in the sport(maybe Hoyt) and they have been around for a LONG time.
> 
> Other then them being able to say, "we have the best archer in the world" I don't see the value in it.
> 
> Then again they obviously have more info then I do. Maybe their sales took a massive nose dive after Levi left? Maybe Levi was instrumental in the development of their bows? I don't know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is exactly why I would figure Bowtech would be at least trying to match dollar for dollar for him. Follow the Elite foot print. It's a viable business growth plan.


----------



## Kstigall

According to all the people here on AT that know" where he'll sign...........

Going into the last turn Mathews is in front of Elite by a nose with Hoyt building speed and closing on the outside. PSE is back 4 lengths while Bowtech is holding stride but 2 lengths behind PSE.....


----------



## MI1

Kstigall said:


> According to all the people here on AT that know" where he'll sign...........
> 
> Going into the last turn Mathews is in front of Elite by a nose with Hoyt building speed and closing on the outside. PSE is back 4 lengths while Bowtech is holding stride but 2 lengths behind PSE.....


FedEx cupcgaze for Levi...lol

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## nestly

MI1 said:


> How many think that Levi will sign with a different bow manufacturer than Matthew's..?


The only thing I'd wager anything on is that he parted ways with Elite, and that's because he stopped tagging Elite in social media messages. .... everything else that "most" of us know is probably little more than speculation and/or regurgitation of someone else's speculation. There may be some here that actually do "know", but they'd be foolish to betray the trust of Levi and his new sponsor by blabbing it to the whole world here on AT ahead of schedule.

I'm definitely curious, and maybe raising curiosity and interest has been their plan all along, but in the end, I have a hard time seeing how it could possibly have any measurable affect on my own life or shooting.


----------



## MI1

nestly said:


> The only thing I'd wager anything on is that he parted ways with Elite, and that's because he stopped tagging Elite in social media messages. .... everything else that "most" of us know is probably little more than speculation and/or regurgitation of someone else's speculation. There may be some here that actually do "know", but they'd be foolish to betray the trust of Levi and his new sponsor by blabbing it to the whole world here on AT ahead of the arranged announcement schedule.
> 
> I'm definitely curious, and maybe raising curiosity and interest has been their plan all along, but in the end, I have a hard time seeing how it could possibly have any measurable affect on my own life or shooting.


The best and truest statement on here !

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## AR&BOW

perry24 said:


> actually, he is going to bowtech obsession.


i knew it!!!!!


----------



## Crow Terminator

There is also another factor I've not seen mentioned yet when it comes to bows. When you go to the tournaments and see all the people with the latest and greatest equipment, they have a way of making you feel "left behind" if you are shooting an older bow or a bow that isn't the most popular brand/model. The most dangerous person on the course will be the man or woman that sees through all that and recognizes it for what it really is, takes what equipment they have, and shoots it to the best of their ability. The gullible ones will be the people that see all the same colored shooting jerseys, the same model bows, and reason within themselves saying "there has to be a reason why so many people are shooting this brand or this particular model...if I get the same thing, maybe I can see an improvement too". I spent too many dollars and wasted too much time chasing after that very thing. I finally realized and swallowed the pill that I suck at bow shooting no matter what I have in my hands and nothing is going to change that. LOL


----------



## ridgehunter70

Crow Terminator said:


> There is also another factor I've not seen mentioned yet when it comes to bows. When you go to the tournaments and see all the people with the latest and greatest equipment, they have a way of making you feel "left behind" if you are shooting an older bow or a bow that isn't the most popular brand/model. The most dangerous person on the course will be the man or woman that sees through all that and recognizes it for what it really is, takes what equipment they have, and shoots it to the best of their ability. The gullible ones will be the people that see all the same colored shooting jerseys, the same model bows, and reason within themselves saying "there has to be a reason why so many people are shooting this brand or this particular model...if I get the same thing, maybe I can see an improvement too". I spent too many dollars and wasted too much time chasing after that very thing. I finally realized and swallowed the pill that I suck at bow shooting no matter what I have in my hands and nothing is going to change that. LOL


I respect a humble man. You've held your own at tournaments But I do agree with what you've said about the person with the older bow. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## widow maker 223

Crow Terminator said:


> There is also another factor I've not seen mentioned yet when it comes to bows. When you go to the tournaments and see all the people with the latest and greatest equipment, they have a way of making you feel "left behind" if you are shooting an older bow or a bow that isn't the most popular brand/model. The most dangerous person on the course will be the man or woman that sees through all that and recognizes it for what it really is, takes what equipment they have, and shoots it to the best of their ability. The gullible ones will be the people that see all the same colored shooting jerseys, the same model bows, and reason within themselves saying "there has to be a reason why so many people are shooting this brand or this particular model...if I get the same thing, maybe I can see an improvement too". I spent too many dollars and wasted too much time chasing after that very thing. I finally realized and swallowed the pill that I suck at bow shooting no matter what I have in my hands and nothing is going to change that. LOL


I agree its the Indian not the bow. Iv seen guys shooting a hunting set up spank all over open class guys.


----------



## MI1

Anyone seen the Mathews target bow. It's in the bow hunt America November issue

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## bowhuntermitch

MI1 said:


> Anyone seen the Mathews target bow. It's in the bow hunt America November issue
> 
> sent from Jesus to you


Yup, they released those a couple weeks back.


----------



## MAD 6

I can't see Levi shooting anything shorter than a 34" aTa hunting bow - from what he has said in various interviews when he discusses gear. I saw someone posted that he was also considering New Breed Archery?


----------



## bow shooter

I think you will see him back with Matthews. I think that's why there thinning the herd.


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER

I mean really who cares? Arizonas are a way better deal.


----------



## T&A

bsp5019 said:


> This is exactly why I would figure Bowtech would be at least trying to match dollar for dollar for him. Follow the Elite foot print. It's a viable business growth plan.


Even the great Levi couldn't figure out how to keep a blowtech together and shooting lol


----------



## burls

T&A said:


> Even the great Levi couldn't figure out how to keep a blowtech together and shooting lol


yep....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWPAhcaOfYI


----------



## WCork

MAD 6 said:


> I can't see Levi shooting anything shorter than a 34" aTa hunting bow - from what he has said in various interviews when he discusses gear. I saw someone posted that he was also considering New Breed Archery?


Would be pretty cool to see a company like New Breed pick him up

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wvminer

Will find out Tuesday if he is with mathews or not. When they release the hunting bow.


----------



## huntaddict70

Not being rude or disrespectful, ,but who cares what bow the man shoots. Is that a deciding factor on the bow you are waiting to purchase or what.


----------



## WCork

huntaddict70 said:


> Not being rude or disrespectful, ,but who cares what bow the man shoots. Is that a deciding factor on the bow you are waiting to purchase or what.


I think we've been over this a few times. Most guys don't care, some guys do, but in the end....it matters to the sport of archery.


----------



## happycamper08

huntaddict70 said:


> Not being rude or disrespectful, ,but who cares what bow the man shoots. Is that a deciding factor on the bow you are waiting to purchase or what.


No different than following the free agent market in any sport.


----------



## Predator

Sorry but I think you guys who actually believe New Breed could be in the running are smoking something. New Breed couldn't even come close to affording Levi. New Breed has almost no following and no distribution: They don't generate even a small fraction of the revenue necessary to support someone like Levi.


----------



## pinwheeled

This is awesome 37 pages.


----------



## pinwheeled

happycamper08 said:


> No different than following the free agent market in any sport.


I did not know following the free agent market was a thing.


----------



## dhom

Predator said:


> Sorry but I think you guys who actually believe New Breed could be in the running are smoking something. New Breed couldn't even come close to affording Levi. New Breed has almost no following and no distribution: They don't generate even a small fraction of the revenue necessary to support someone like Levi.


I didn't even realize New Breed was still around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

Predator said:


> Sorry but I think you guys who actually believe New Breed could be in the running are smoking something. New Breed couldn't even come close to affording Levi. New Breed has almost no following and no distribution: They don't generate even a small fraction of the revenue necessary to support someone like Levi.


I've been waiting for a post like this...lol
New breed is a small...pimple compared to many bow companies. Xpedition could muster up the $$ to pay, prime could, darton could....
But we all know Mathews, pse. Or bowtech will be the company.....hint it's Mathews for one millionth time

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## griffnoa001

tagged


----------



## nestly

MI1 said:


> ....But we all know Mathews, pse. Or bowtech will be the company.....hint it's Mathews for one millionth time


I thought you agreed when I said everyone is either just speculating, or is a fool for revealing factual info about the contract early? So which are you... J/K


----------



## huntaddict70

WCork said:


> I think we've been over this a few times. Most guys don't care, some guys do, but in the end....it matters to the sport of archery.


It doesn't matter as much as you think. People gonna buy bows and hunt regardless of what Levi or anyone else does. Don't get me wrong I like the guy alot , respect him as a person and hunter, not many out there as good as he is,,,BUT. I'm not gonna change bow brand or arrow or broadhead because of what he uses. Me or I doubt anyone who has posted on this thread is going to make or loso money because of who he signs with. I get the hype on wanting to follow someone ,but I decided years ago that my dad that fault in Vietnam War and fault and lost to cancer was my only hero. Have fun and hunt hard.


----------



## MI1

He's going with mathews.... financial details I doubt anyone but Levi and Mathews will ever know the exact amount. Is it alot compared to others....sure is.

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## Crow Terminator

huntaddict70 said:


> It doesn't matter as much as you think. People gonna buy bows and hunt regardless of what Levi or anyone else does. Don't get me wrong I like the guy alot , respect him as a person and hunter, not many out there as good as he is,,,BUT. I'm not gonna change bow brand or arrow or broadhead because of what he uses. Me or I doubt anyone who has posted on this thread is going to make or loso money because of who he signs with. I get the hype on wanting to follow someone ,but I decided years ago that my dad that fault in Vietnam War and fault and lost to cancer was my only hero. Have fun and hunt hard.


I wish I could agree and say you are right. BUT...people can be oddball, indecisive, and suckers all at the same time. On just about any given week, there will be a thread posted here where somebody wants the complete strangers of ArcheryTalk to make a decision for them on which bow they should buy. Or what color they should get it in. It seems people today are totally incapable of making a decision on their own and rely on others to do it for them. Go hang out in any archery shop for a little while and you will see this carries over outside of internet land too. How many times do people come into a shop and ask "so which bow are you shooting; which do you think is the best between this or that...or which broadheads are you going with this year.." etc etc AND THEN will buy whatever they get told is the best or make their decision to buy, based on what someone else is using. It happens every day. There is a poster for Gold Tip arrows that has Levi Morgan on it with a list of his resume of wins/championships won using Gold Tip arrows. That thing has sold more Gold Tip arrows than any other advertisement poster I know of. I've seen people just have to point at it when asked "why do you shoot them over the others" and nobody even question it..even if they had no clue who he was. They can read and see the list of achievements and their eyes glaze over. Boom..."I'll take a dozen/half dozen of them".


----------



## shooter34

Crow Terminator said:


> I wish I could agree and say you are right. BUT...people can be oddball, indecisive, and suckers all at the same time. On just about any given week, there will be a thread posted here where somebody wants the complete strangers of ArcheryTalk to make a decision for them on which bow they should buy. Or what color they should get it in. It seems people today are totally incapable of making a decision on their own and rely on others to do it for them. Go hang out in any archery shop for a little while and you will see this carries over outside of internet land too. How many times do people come into a shop and ask "so which bow are you shooting; which do you think is the best between this or that...or which broadheads are you going with this year.." etc etc AND THEN will buy whatever they get told is the best or make their decision to buy, based on what someone else is using. It happens every day. There is a poster for Gold Tip arrows that has Levi Morgan on it with a list of his resume of wins/championships won using Gold Tip arrows. That thing has sold more Gold Tip arrows than any other advertisement poster I know of. I've seen people just have to point at it when asked "why do you shoot them over the others" and nobody even question it..even if they had no clue who he was. They can read and see the list of achievements and their eyes glaze over. Boom..."I'll take a dozen/half dozen of them".


I totally agree! And the funniest part about it is, every Bow company that has purchased the biggest names in the sport has sky rocketed to the top in sales while doing so. Just look at companies like Bear, Jennings, Martin, Mathews and now Elite, all leaders in the sport at the time while paying for the best archers in the business. It definitely does influence the sales for a company willing to buy a top spot in our sport, but does it mean everyone fails for it? Of course not, but the fact of the matter is it does definitely increase bow sales.


----------



## johncraddock445

172737 times in this thread I've read "who cares what he shoots, its not going to change what I shoot..." I have shoot elite since 2012... And let me tell you... Elite wasn't talked about 1/3rd as much on AT before Levi came on board... It creates a buzz and people talk about... BOOM their mission is accomplished... 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## shooter34

johncraddock445 said:


> 172737 times in this thread I've read "who cares what he shoots, its not going to change what I shoot..." I have shoot elite since 2012... And let me tell you... Elite wasn't talked about 1/3rd as much on AT before Levi came on board... It creates a buzz and people talk about... BOOM their mission is oaccomplished...
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


very good point! plus the same people read the title of this thread, click on the link and read the posts and then they respond "who really cares". if u really don't care, read the title and move on, but apparently a lot of people care, almost 95 thousand views! lol


----------



## nochance




----------



## 302jarvis

Mathews 10 million for 10 years.....


----------



## Dreamer

302jarvis said:


> Mathews 10 million for 10 years.....


posting that over and over doesn't make it any more official


----------



## Archerynut16

302jarvis said:


> Mathews 10 million for 10 years.....


Put down the pipe........


----------



## MI1

Archerynut16 said:


> Put down the pipe........


Lol

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## Bryan Thacker

Lancaster seems to think he is leaving... as everything to do with Elite isn't on his "Pro Picks" page.


----------



## Dreamer

Bryan Thacker said:


> Lancaster seems to think he is leaving... as everything to do with Elite isn't on his "Pro Picks" page.


that could be the most telling thing so far... I believe they had his elite stuff on there in the past


----------



## carlosii

:asleep::asleep:
(Wake me when this is over.)


----------



## Sagittarius

I wouldn't buy a bow because Levi shot it (unless I liked it) but would probably think it's cool if he happened to shoot the same bow as me. 
Just like it's cool that both Lee and Tiffany shoot a Hogg Father sight like mine.


----------



## MAD 6

I really like that all white bow he hunts with - not sure if it's a custom Energy or Impulse? None of the Mathews bows look as good as the Elites if your into that. Maybe Mathews will produce a custom hunting bow for him - a 36" Halon?


----------



## jjw3

I'm just in for the ride and up the page count!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack

johncraddock445 said:


> 172737 times in this thread I've read "who cares what he shoots, its not going to change what I shoot..." I have shoot elite since 2012... And let me tell you... Elite wasn't talked about 1/3rd as much on AT before Levi came on board... It creates a buzz and people talk about... BOOM their mission is accomplished...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


A-freaking-men.


----------



## MI1

jjw3 said:


> I'm just in for the ride and up the page count!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm just in it to get closer to Tiffany...lmao

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## Robert43

Whats going to come 1st where Levis going to or When Trump becomes the President ?


----------



## jtelarkin08

Whatever they are hunting with they should just keep it secret. It seems to be working 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Saw that. It's a stud!


----------



## MNarrow

My detective skills has noticed that Matt Drury and Drury Outdoors has been recently liking a lot of Levi's Instagram photos. Therefore, Levi is shooting PSE.


----------



## BeastofEast

Who cares, this thread needs to stop already.


----------



## 138104

BeastofEast said:


> Who cares, this thread needs to stop already.


If he goes to Mathews, it possibly stops tomorrow.


BeastofEast said:


> Who cares, this thread needs to stop already.


----------



## mikesmith66

Perry24 said:


> If he goes to Mathews, it possibly stops tomorrow.


Ha ha no it won't ! :shade:


----------



## Coug09

BeastofEast said:


> Who cares, this thread needs to stop already.


Saying a thread should stop, yet commenting on it....interesting tactic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 302jarvis

Dreamer said:


> posting that over and over doesn't make it any more official


We will see.


----------



## MI1

The ink hadn't dried yet....pse or bowtech could swoop in a steal the deal

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## Dreamer

MNarrow said:


> My detective skills has noticed that Matt Drury and Drury Outdoors has been recently liking a lot of Levi's Instagram photos. Therefore, Levi is shooting PSE.


or the Drury family is going to Mathews too :mg:


----------



## GHTiger

This is hilarious to read. We all should know soon enough, but it's funny to see how many that don't care have to post about it. My son and I met Levi at our first ASA shoot at Fort Benning two years ago and the guy was a class act. He was waiting for the shootoff and still took the time to ask my son how he liked his first shoot and how he did. Most of the pros at the classic were saying it was already a done deal to Mathews so I will go with them until I hear otherwise.


----------



## 138104

He's staying with Elite.


----------



## rossi9s

TTT
just need to up my post count !


----------



## mrp

Burley Hall is returning to and taking Levi with him to High Country.


----------



## jjw3

mrp said:


> Burley Hall is returning to and taking Levi with him to High Country.


This is in my opinion best post of the 49 pages. Thanks because I jokingly told my son the same exact thing but said DR ULMER was coming back as well to join em !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

...and the wait continues....


----------



## Coug09

GHTiger said:


> . Most of the pros at the classic were saying it was already a done deal to Mathews so I will go with them until I hear otherwise.


This should say a lot right here. I've heard the same sentiments from other Pros as well as Elite guys. It's a done deal. 

He will announce at the end of December after the end of the Name the Game season. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Coug09 said:


> This should say a lot right here. I've heard the same sentiments from other Pros as well as Elite guys. It's a done deal.
> 
> He will announce at the end of December after the end of the Name the Game season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another 6 weeks of this thread! That should really get under folks skin...lol!


----------



## MI1

Perry24 said:


> Another 6 weeks of this thread! That should really get under folks skin...lol!


Right you think...lol

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## threelakes

on Mathews web site who is the lady in the picture, look at Women's bow kind of looks familiar.


----------



## AR&BOW

Perry24 said:


> Another 6 weeks of this thread! That should really get under folks skin...lol!


You will probably hit the 10k post count then.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## sfhunter

So 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntin Hard

threelakes said:


> on Mathews web site who is the lady in the picture, look at Women's bow kind of looks familiar.


I don't know who that is but it's not Samantha .


----------



## Predator

Coug09 said:


> GHTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Most of the pros at the classic were saying it was already a done deal to Mathews so I will go with them until I hear otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> This should say a lot right here. I've heard the same sentiments from other Pros as well as Elite guys. It's a done deal.
> 
> He will announce at the end of December after the end of the Name the Game season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

To the extent he announces at the end of December I doubt it has much to do with Name the Game. The NTG "season" is the airing schedule, not this year's hunting season. They've already aired the season in it's entirety starting in early July (as I recall) and they air it a second time which it's well into by now. The current hunting season will be the season of NTG that will air starting next July and will be sponsored by Mathews.


----------



## sagecreek

Looks like Samantha


----------



## MissionCRAZE1

Stickthrower said:


> I heard he's going back to Mathews and he's getting 30% ownership in the company................................Hell if we're going to tell lies, let's tell some damn good ones.


Lmao


----------



## MI1

sagecreek said:


> Looks like Samantha


Of course
She will get a deal as well

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## cschwanz

mrp said:


> Burley Hall is returning to and taking Levi with him to High Country.


I shoot an indoor winter league with Burley. I'll let you know how the new HC shoots


----------



## Outsider

I'm going to say one thing. He is staying with elite. Don't you guys see that? His contract have not expired yet and he don't tag or put them anywhere on his social media. This is lawsuit unless.....you still with the same company and they told you to do it so just to bring more people in to be interested in the person and also a bow behind him.


----------



## Outsider

sagecreek said:


> Looks like Samantha


I have never seen her or Levi in Sitka gear before.


----------



## norsemen

Outsider said:


> I'm going to say one thing. He is staying with elite. Don't you guys see that? His contract have not expired yet and he don't tag or put them anywhere on his social media. This is lawsuit unless.....you still with the same company and they told you to do it so just to bring more people in to be interested in the person and also a bow behind him.


That's more than one thing^^^^^^(JK)

Anyway, I find it very interesting where the top archers land each year with their sponsorship. It amazes me how these guys can pick up any bow and shoot lights out. Wish I could do that, but I cannot possibly dedicate the time involved to get there.


----------



## JasePohl

samantha just reposted about her deer she shot. and tagged all the companies they use. browning(clothing, they are not using SITKA clothing), CBE, Gold Tip the usual. everything EXCEPT elite. so i think a change is coming


----------



## nestly

Outsider said:


> I'm going to say one thing. He is staying with elite. Don't you guys see that? His contract have not expired yet and he don't tag or put them anywhere on his social media. This is lawsuit unless.....you still with the same company and they told you to do it so just to bring more people in to be interested in the person and also a bow behind him.


The press release that Elite themselves put out on Nov 1, 2013 said Levi would be shooting Elite bows exclusively *in competition, and on Name The Game television show*. The tournament season for 2016 ended many months ago, and any NTG episodes that will air this year have already been produced (using Elite bows). Ya'll act like he's a dummy and a fool.... he's been through many contracts he surely knows how to negotiate a contract. In fact the exact same thing happened when he joined Elite... he was obviously shooting Elite before it was announced that he left Mathews, because in the following season of NTG, he was shooting Elite, even in episodes that were filmed prior to Nov 1 (announcement date) the previous year.


----------



## Outsider

nestly said:


> The press release that Elite themselves put out on Nov 1, 2013 said Levi would be shooting Elite bows exclusively *in competition, and on Name The Game television show*. The tournament season for 2016 ended many months ago, and any NTG episodes that will air this year have already been produced (using Elite bows). Ya'll act like he's a dummy and a fool.... he's been through many contracts he surely knows how to negotiate a contract. In fact the exact same thing happened when he joined Elite... he was obviously shooting Elite before it was announced that he left Mathews, because in the following season of NTG, he was shooting Elite, even in episodes that were filmed prior to Nov 1 (announcement date) the previous year.


Where do you get all this info from?


----------



## Huntin Hard

sagecreek said:


> Looks like Samantha


They are still in contract with browning and mossy oak.


----------



## bsp5019

Outsider said:


> I have never seen her or Levi in Sitka gear before.


Not to mention, she's using a true fire; whomever that is.


----------



## nestly

Outsider said:


> Where do you get all this info from?


The Nov 1, 2013 Elite press release was linked earlier in this topic (September) http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2120573&p=1068547478#post1068547478

another... http://www.archerywire.com/releases/303446

The evidence that he was shooting Elite before it was announced that he left Mathews is evident in the shows and the episode advertisements.

By contrast,  another Elite press release from the same day says that Darrin Christenberry will begin shooting Elite bows starting "immediately"

Going strictly from the Press language, Levi was bound to shoot Elite in tournaments and NTG, very different language than Darrin presser. Does that mean their contracts terms are different?... not necessarily.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

bsp5019 said:


> Not to mention, she's using a true fire; whomever that is.


If it's not Sam, she has a doppelganger. I think Mathews might be playing with us; making us think.


----------



## bsp5019

bowhuntermitch said:


> If it's not Sam, she has a doppelganger. I think Mathews might be playing with us; making us think.


----------



## BAArcher

Who is Levi Morgan


----------



## THE ELKMAN

He just signed with Hoyt for free... Because he wanted shoot the BEST! LMAO!


----------



## bsp5019

bowhuntermitch said:


> If it's not Sam, she has a doppelganger. I think Mathews might be playing with us; making us think.


For what it's worth, I was bored in my phone meeting at work this morning. Decided to go back to last year before Elite announced the Impulse bows. Levi released numerous pics with no hashtags, no Elite emblems, no mentioning of Elite or CBE or Scott archery...like I said, for what its worth lol


----------



## Kstigall

jtelarkin08 said:


> Whatever they are hunting with they should just keep it secret. It seems to be working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, that's a purdy pic................... and the buck is awesome! :teeth:


----------



## bowhuntermitch

bsp5019 said:


> For what it's worth, I was bored in my phone meeting at work this morning. Decided to go back to last year before Elite announced the Impulse bows. Levi released numerous pics with no hashtags, no Elite emblems, no mentioning of Elite or CBE or Scott archery...like I said, for what its worth lol


Yup - I also said that earlier in this thread.


----------



## Sagittarius

Both Samantha and Levi not showing their bows.
Sounds like a switch to me.
Look forward to Levi's "why I made the switch back" video !


----------



## BARBWIRE

sagecreek said:


> Looks like Samantha



If that is her with carbon express arrows and Tru fire release along with Sitka camo and Mathews Avail.Something big could be coming.


----------



## MAD 6

I would like to see Levi go to any company except Mathews. So sick of they're constant nonstop advertising that they beat us over the head with. I hope he stays with Elite.


----------



## gymrat70

If you look at the pic of Samantha Morgan's buck on the left of the 3rd tine back, hidden in the grass and you stare at it for a long time, there appears to be a Halon cam...:jksign:


----------



## MI1

MAD 6 said:


> I would like to see Levi go to any company except Mathews. So sick of they're constant nonstop advertising that they beat us over the head with. I hope he stays with Elite.


So I'm guessing your sick of Hoyt, prime, bear, elite's advertising....that'd all you see.... Hoyt seems to be biggest advertiser in the mag's

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## zacha79

I really hate adding to this long thread, but i think there is a big clue that I have not seen mentioned yet.

Elite's instagram has not done anything with Levi or Samantha and their crazy big bucks killed this fall. If they were staying with Elite and just hiding some brand new bow/tech, Elite would still be showing them love


----------



## nestly

zacha79 said:


> Elite's instagram has not done anything with Levi or Samantha and their crazy big bucks killed this fall. If they were staying with Elite and just hiding some brand new bow/tech, Elite would still be showing them love


Absolutely, there's been a lot of speculation and 2nd/3rd hand info thrown around, but what are Elite and the Morgan's saying about it? Well, nothing directly, but the fact that they're no longer mentioning each other in social media speaks volumes. That's action/inaction by the actual parties involved. IMO, there are only two plausible explanations why they haven't been promoting each other for the last several months... 1) he's already gone 2) negotiations with Elite are not going well. (obviously the first is more likely as he's surely not hunting with a different brand than will be featured in next years television show)


----------



## Kstigall

This thread......40 pages, 998 replies, over 100,000 views. I wonder what those numbers are worth if you were to put a price tag on it? The only people that should have a problem with this thread would be those folks that would like to sell this kind of publicity, i.e. AT's competition.

I wonder how many folks are making snide comments about this thread on other social media forums. Jealousy? Envy?


Back to the topic.......... Levi is signing with PSE and Samantha is signing with Hoyt. Their little man was seen around town sporting a Mathews hat and talking to a BowTech rep while a Elite operative slipped him two scoops of raspberry sherbet in a waffle cone.


----------



## 138104

Post 1000!


----------



## markdenis

Levi will be going to Mathews again. You can believe it or not....makes no difference to me.


----------



## richstang75

Be awesome if he just started shooting an old dinosaur bow like a firefight or some old browning and then he could out shoot everybody with it too just to show its more the shooter than the bow!


----------



## rocket80

Perry24 said:


> Post 1000!


Congrats


----------



## 138104

rocket80 said:


> Congrats


Thanks. I am working on my speech as i type.


----------



## sagecreek

Post #1005!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skiisme753

Sagittarius said:


> Both Samantha and Levi not showing their bows.
> Sounds like a switch to me.
> Look forward to Levi's "why I made the switch back" video !


Does not mean a switch. They are already using next years bow so they are not going to have a unreleased bow in a picture. Actually, sounds like no switch because everyone has released their 2017 bows except elite and bowtech. You don't need to hide a bow that has been released.


----------



## BillyRay

skiisme753 said:


> Does not mean a switch. They are already using next years bow so they are not going to have a unreleased bow in a picture.


If this were true, then wouldn't you expect them to at least tag Elite as a sponsor in the hunting pics they are putting out this season??



skiisme753 said:


> Actually, sounds like no switch because everyone has released their 2017 bows except elite and bowtech. You don't need to hide a bow that has been released.


Has more to do with when Levi's contract is up with Elite than it is bows being released in public. If Levi's contract with Elite has expired, then I will agree with you. But if now, then why would Levi and his wife be posting pics with other bows? And once again, they aren't even tagging Elite as a sponsor in their pics.


----------



## carlosii

Are all those big deer him and his wife shoot shot on fenced in reserves?
Just wondering.


----------



## BillyRay

carlosii said:


> Are all those big deer him and his wife shoot shot on fenced in reserves?
> Just wondering.


I've wondered this as well. I have no doubt they are at the very least cherry-picked, high-dollar leases that your typical hunter really would never have a prayer at hunting.


----------



## 138104

BillyRay said:


> I've wondered this as well. I have no doubt they are at the very least cherry-picked, high-dollar leases that your typical hunter really would never have a prayer at hunting.


I believe OH is a family farm. Any other states are leases or outfitters. No high fence though.


----------



## 138104

sagecreek said:


> Post #1005!!!!!!!!!!


Hater...lol!


----------



## rick prather

Levi's contract with Elite ends last day of November. So he will be using Elite until then-otherwise it is a breach of contract.
Remember when he went To Elite one of the Mathews big wheels (Derek) showed up at one of his hunts to see if he was still using the Mathews bow.


----------



## nestly

rick prather said:


> Levi's contract with Elite ends last day of November. So he will be using Elite until then-otherwise it is a breach of contract.
> Remember when he went To Elite one of the Mathews big wheels (Derek) showed up at one of his hunts to see if he was still using the Mathews bow.


So you have information about his contract that's different than what's indicated in the Elite press release, which only mentioned that he would be using Elite bows in tournaments and NTG television show?


----------



## MI1

rick prather said:


> Levi's contract with Elite ends last day of November. So he will be using Elite until then-otherwise it is a breach of contract.
> Remember when he went To Elite one of the Mathews big wheels (Derek) showed up at one of his hunts to see if he was still using the Mathews bow.


Derek wasn't too happy

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## 138104

rick prather said:


> Levi's contract with Elite ends last day of November. So he will be using Elite until then-otherwise it is a breach of contract.
> Remember when he went To Elite one of the Mathews big wheels (Derek) showed up at one of his hunts to see if he was still using the Mathews bow.


Huh, so he is using an Elite on his hunts this fall? How's that work since they will air next year if he does go to another manufacturer?


----------



## rossi9s

2 more weeks of this????


----------



## jtelarkin08

rick prather said:


> Levi's contract with Elite ends last day of November. So he will be using Elite until then-otherwise it is a breach of contract.
> Remember when he went To Elite one of the Mathews big wheels (Derek) showed up at one of his hunts to see if he was still using the Mathews bow.


He can shoot whatever he wants as long as he isn't publicly marketing the bow during the time of his contract. That's like saying someone in nascar who is sponsored by jack can't drink crown when wants. Ya he can't wear a big shirt in public or carry around a crown bottle but he can drink it. 

And for everyone saying it's the new elite and that's why it's not in the pic. That's wrong because Darren and chance have been posting pics all fall with their elites. So apparently elite doesn't even have a new bow in the pros hands yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98

rossi9s said:


> 2 more weeks of this????


HAHA I was thinking this same thing. SMH


----------



## nestly

Perry24 said:


> Huh, so he is using an Elite on his hunts this fall? How's that work since they will air next year if he does go to another manufacturer?


Yeah, people really aren't putting much thought into this. Levi would have been aware of possible contract/televison overlap, and surely would have made sure the contract wouldn't interfere with his other interests if/when he changed manufacturers. It's not unlike when Reo Wilde and Elite obviously came to some sort of arrangement so he could continue shooting TruBall/Axcel. According to the Elite press release, even Levi was obligated to shoot Scott/CBE as they're also owned by the The Outdoor Group. The parties can write the contracts however they want, so there's no reason to believe there aren't differences in the shooter contracts.


----------



## XForce Girl

jtelarkin08 said:


> He can shoot whatever he wants as long as he isn't publicly marketing the bow during the time of his contract. That's like saying someone in nascar who is sponsored by jack can't drink crown when wants. Ya he can't wear a big shirt in public or carry around a crown bottle but he can drink it.
> 
> And for everyone saying it's the new elite and that's why it's not in the pic. That's wrong because Darren and chance have been posting pics all fall with their elites. So apparently elite doesn't even have a new bow in the pros hands yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Elite is releasing their new bow at the ATA Show.


----------



## pinwheeled

I think this thread can hit 50 pages of is he or isn't he.


----------



## jtelarkin08

XForce Girl said:


> Elite is releasing their new bow at the ATA Show.


Yes but normally the pro shooters have them and are testing them the entire fall before the release 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY

pinwheeled said:


> I think this thread can hit 50 pages of is he or isn't he.


 post.......just trying to get to 50 pages.


----------



## ontheline

Wouldn't it be funny if Elite said "hey levi, don't tag or post anything about our bows so we can get a ton of people talking about where you are going". This could just be one really smart marketing ploy to get people talking. If so, its certainly working.


----------



## primal-bow

jtelarkin08 said:


> He can shoot whatever he wants as long as he isn't publicly marketing the bow during the time of his contract. That's like saying someone in nascar who is sponsored by jack can't drink crown when wants. Ya he can't wear a big shirt in public or carry around a crown bottle but he can drink it.
> 
> And for everyone saying it's the new elite and that's why it's not in the pic. That's wrong because Darren and chance have been posting pics all fall with their elites. *So apparently elite doesn't even have a new bow in the pros hands yet.*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THE PRO'S DO HAVE THE 2017 IN THEIR HAND. their just not alot to use it yet.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

ontheline said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if Elite said "hey levi, don't tag or post anything about our bows so we can get a ton of people talking about where you are going". This could just be one really smart marketing ploy to get people talking. If so, its certainly working.


At one point about a month back someone literally asked him where the Elite mention was. In the comments he wrote @elitearchery and said something along the lines of "for all you asking fine, here it is! Geesh".


----------



## Whaack

bowhuntermitch said:


> At one point about a month back someone literally asked him where the Elite mention was. In the comments he wrote @elitearchery and said something along the lines of "for all you asking fine, here it is! Geesh".


Haha, I remember that.


----------



## bsp5019

BowHuntnKY said:


> post.......just trying to get to 50 pages.


ttt


----------



## rattlinman

I heard he was going to be shooting the new Airbow.:icon_1_lol:

Is that thing even legal?:noidea:


----------



## rattlinman

I'm not going to click on this thread...I'm not going to click on this thread....


----------



## jtelarkin08

primal-bow said:


> THE PRO'S DO HAVE THE 2017 IN THEIR HAND. their just not alot to use it yet.


Lol they are allowed to use them just can't post pics. Chance and Darren have been hunting with old stuff. They have been posting pics with them. Last year Levi shot a ton of stuff with the I34 before they release it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiisme753

The difference between Levi and the other Elite pros is he has a TV show. Those with TV shows get the new models early as everything filmed this fall will not air on TV until Fall 2017. Darrin and Chance do not have TV shows so they don't need an unreleased bow model. Levi shot a sheep last year with no bow in the picture and then they had the same picture with the impulse 34 laying on the sheep. Lee and Tiffany do the same thing. Guaranteed Lee has been shooting the Halon 32 all Fall and Tiffany with the Avail.


----------



## rok1167

Bump


----------



## kscumminsdriver

skiisme753 said:


> The difference between Levi and the other Elite pros is he has a TV show. Those with TV shows get the new models early as everything filmed this fall will not air on TV until Fall 2017. Darrin and Chance do not have TV shows so they don't need an unreleased bow model. Levi shot a sheep last year with no bow in the picture and then they had the same picture with the impulse 34 laying on the sheep. Lee and Tiffany do the same thing. Guaranteed Lee has been shooting the Halon 32 all Fall and Tiffany with the Avail.


Lee for sure has... he described the bow he was shooting in a BowJunky podcast....


----------



## MI1

It's morning....
Wakeup Levi ridiculous hype guessing thread posters. Time to act like your take on this switch is the correct theory...haha
Post away

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## Texastechhunter

So, is this thread a bunch of hockey or is he going to Mathews for real.....I need to know if my bow purchase this year will be a Mathews or Elite.......


----------



## shooter34

Texastechhunter said:


> So, is this thread a bunch of hockey or is he going to Mathews for real.....I need to know if my bow purchase this year will be a Mathews or Elite.......


Mathews for sure!


----------



## Outsider

I heard some rumors he quit compound and will be shooting recurve.


----------



## Arbowhunter32

I heard he is going to take up spear hunting. Compounds just ain't a challenge for him anymore.


----------



## ppkaprince98

Im going with Bowtech. 2017 will be the year of new limbs and new pro's. Everyone better watch out!!! :RockOn::first:

On a side note I think we need a Levi Morgan Smiley!! haha We can post that everywhere.


----------



## Coug09

Those of you thinking that the contract is still being negotiated is incorrect. 

Levi has an agent just like most major sports athletes and truth be known, he's probably been contract shopping for the last year or so. I first heard about Levi leaving from some solid sources at the Metropolis ASA. That was at the end of June I believe. This has been done for a long time. 

As far as when the announcement is coming, I had also heard about them having to wait until the re-airing of this season of NTG was over from a solid source. 

The silence on Elite's part tells you all you need to know. If it was still a happy marriage, you would have seen his and Samantha's deer all over everything (Elites Facebook, Instagram, etc) . They've killed 3 booners in the last couple weeks. 

Mathews didn't think he would actually walk away last time and Levi didn't feel like he had enough control
Of the situation at Mathews. 

Mathews wouldn't make the same mistake again and I'm glad we are getting him back. 

What Levi has done for Elite is astounding. I know there have been other factors that played a role but before Levi signed, Elite was a solid bow but more of a niche company. Elite owners were loyal but you saw very few of them, especially at ASA's. Elite has now went mainstream and is one of the top dogs in the archery industry. I feel like Elite got their money's worth with Levi. Expect Elite to give up a small part of their market share but will continue to be a major player. 

If I was heading up marketing for a bow company, I'd do everything I could to get Levi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bstring

ppkaprince98 said:


> Im going with Bowtech. 2017 will be the year of new limbs and new pro's. Everyone better watch out!!! :RockOn::first:
> 
> On a side note I think we need a Levi Morgan Smiley!! haha We can post that everywhere.


Me too. Except I'm going to fish with mine. Just drop it in the water and when it blows up the fish will float to the top and I'll just scoop them up.


----------



## Whaack

MI1 said:


> It's morning....
> Wakeup Levi ridiculous hype guessing thread posters. Time to act like your take on this switch is the correct theory...haha
> Post away
> 
> sent from Jesus to you



Wake up? I logged in 6x overnight just to make sure I didn't miss anything big!!


----------



## MI1

Whaack said:


> Wake up? I logged in 6x overnight just to make sure I didn't miss anything big!!


Lol

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## skiisme753

Coug09 said:


> Those of you thinking that the contract is still being negotiated is incorrect.
> 
> Levi has an agent just like most major sports athletes and truth be known, he's probably been contract shopping for the last year or so. I first heard about Levi leaving from some solid sources at the Metropolis ASA. That was at the end of June I believe. This has been done for a long time.
> 
> As far as when the announcement is coming, I had also heard about them having to wait until the re-airing of this season of NTG was over from a solid source.
> 
> The silence on Elite's part tells you all you need to know. If it was still a happy marriage, you would have seen his and Samantha's deer all over everything (Elites Facebook, Instagram, etc) . They've killed 3 booners in the last couple weeks.
> 
> Mathews didn't think he would actually walk away last time and Levi didn't feel like he had enough control
> Of the situation at Mathews.
> 
> Mathews wouldn't make the same mistake again and I'm glad we are getting him back.
> 
> What Levi has done for Elite is astounding. I know there have been other factors that played a role but before Levi signed, Elite was a solid bow but more of a niche company. Elite owners were loyal but you saw very few of them, especially at ASA's. Elite has now went mainstream and is one of the top dogs in the archery industry. I feel like Elite got their money's worth with Levi. Expect Elite to give up a small part of their market share but will continue to be a major player.
> 
> If I was heading up marketing for a bow company, I'd do everything I could to get Levi
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree with you about Levi doing his job for Elite. He helped them become well known and honestly at this point is it even worth the money for Elite to pay him? They now have a solid group of shooters and good recognition. He does not add the same value as 3 years ago and in several ways Elite could probably spend their money in better places.


----------



## Sagittarius

Darren should return to Mathews with Levi.
He needs to be featured in the forthcoming "why I switched back" video.


----------



## skiisme753

Sagittarius said:


> Darren should return to Mathews with Levi.
> He needs to be featured in the forthcoming "why I switched back" video.


He's a regional sales rep for TOG. Why would he leave his job to shoot a Mathews? Would not make any sense.


----------



## Sagittarius

skiisme753 said:


> He's a regional sales rep for TOG. Why would he leave his job to shoot a Mathews? Would not make any sense.



Just a joke on my part ! 
I assumed, everyone knew that. :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Kstigall

Coug09 said:


> Those of you thinking that the contract is still being negotiated is incorrect.
> 
> Levi has an agent just like most major sports athletes and truth be known, he's probably been contract shopping for the last year or so. I first heard about Levi leaving from some solid sources at the Metropolis ASA. That was at the end of June I believe. This has been done for a long time.
> 
> As far as when the announcement is coming, I had also heard about them having to wait until the re-airing of this season of NTG was over from a solid source.
> 
> The silence on Elite's part tells you all you need to know. If it was still a happy marriage, you would have seen his and Samantha's deer all over everything (Elites Facebook, Instagram, etc) . They've killed 3 booners in the last couple weeks.
> 
> Mathews didn't think he would actually walk away last time and Levi didn't feel like he had enough control
> Of the situation at Mathews.
> 
> Mathews wouldn't make the same mistake again and I'm glad *we* are getting him back.
> 
> What Levi has done for Elite is astounding. I know there have been other factors that played a role but before Levi signed, Elite was a solid bow but more of a niche company. Elite owners were loyal but you saw very few of them, especially at ASA's. Elite has now went mainstream and is one of the top dogs in the archery industry. I feel like Elite got their money's worth with Levi. Expect Elite to give up a small part of their market share but will continue to be a major player.
> 
> If I was heading up marketing for a bow company, I'd do everything I could to get Levi
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"We"? lain:

Over the years I have got a lot of info from excellent "insider" sources................. I would estimate they were at least mostly right about 50% of the time and absolutely correct about 20% of the time. 

Side note: Word from the woods is that some folks are using crossbows. I wonder who _they _are?!?!?!?!? A lot of crossbows are sold every year to hunters.


----------



## BARBWIRE

Could you imagine if they waited till th ATA to announce them coming back and at the same time drop a karbon Kalon?


----------



## jtelarkin08

BARBWIRE said:


> Could you imagine if they waited till th ATA to announce them coming back and at the same time drop a karbon Kalon?


I'm ordering a 32 today so I'll be kinda pissed if they do drop a carbon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WT-assasin

If they make a carbon bow they can keep it. I dont like the feel or sound of a carbon bow personally


----------



## nestly

For those who want more to speculate about, 

BowJunky podcast with Mathews Pro staff manager Derek Phillips


----------



## Whaack

BARBWIRE said:


> Could you imagine if they waited till th ATA to announce them coming back and at the same time drop a karbon Kalon?


I'm actually pretty fearful that will be the case.


----------



## dberg76

sagecreek said:


> Looks like Samantha


Not Samantha Morgan 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamer

nestly said:


> For those who want more to speculate about,
> 
> BowJunky podcast with Mathews Pro staff manager Derek Phillips


Lot of inference there that they are going to announce a big name coming soon


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Just tryin to do my part to.get to page 50.


----------



## dnv23

bowhuntnky said:


> just tryin to do my part to.get to page 50.


x2!


----------



## jtelarkin08

Dreamer said:


> Lot of inference there that they are going to announce a big name coming soon


Lol no kidding. They pretty much announced it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Ya'll slacking. Post 1060


----------



## iceman14

Ttt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topper1018

Has anyone heard about Hopkins and the moreheads yet? Wonder why all the tight lipness for them?


----------



## BowHuntnKY

5 freakin pages back...wht the crap, people!


----------



## Done Right

Topper1018 said:


> Has anyone heard about Hopkins and the moreheads yet? Wonder why all the tight lipness for them?


Hopkins signed with bowtech


----------



## Huntin Hard

Done Right said:


> Hopkins signed with bowtech


Haven't seen that confirmed but that's where I figured he would go.


----------



## rogersaddler

If Levi does go back to Mathews good for him if the contract is right for him and his family
Will it helps with the sales of Mathews bows it probably will just like it did for Elite.


----------



## THE ELKMAN

I believe More-Heads are tracking a gut shot deer as we speak...



Topper1018 said:


> Has anyone heard about Hopkins and the moreheads yet? Wonder why all the tight lipness for them?


----------



## rocket80

So you guys are saying Levi shot for someone besides Mathews?


----------



## Done Right

Huntin Hard said:


> Haven't seen that confirmed but that's where I figured he would go.


It will come out soon Hopkins & Gilliangham to bowtech


----------



## Topper1018

I didn't think those two got along so good? Maybe just gamesmanship on the range. But teammates? Bowtech setting up for a good year.


----------



## primal-bow

levi is going to stay with elite or go to prime!!!!


----------



## Done Right

primal-bow said:


> levi is going to stay with elite or go to prime!!!!


Nope Levi is Definitely going with Mathews.Why do you think Mathews got rid of all there Target shooters?So they can pay Levi Money Talks my friend


----------



## Huntin Hard

primal-bow said:


> levi is going to stay with elite or go to prime!!!!


Nope, he's defiantly going to Mathews, without a doubt.


----------



## 138104

Nope, staying with Elite. I know a guy who knows a guy....


----------



## shooter34

Nope, my uncle's cousins former roommate in law, was evesdropping with a cup to a door while at well-known bow shop and he thinks he is almost 100% positive he heard Levi is making the switch.


----------



## 138104

Yeah, well 7-time Champ Jimmie Johnson said he is staying and will be sponsored by Lowe's too!


----------



## BowHuntnKY

:darkbeer::drummer::bartstush::llama::hail:


----------



## carlosii

Perry24 said:


> Yeah, well 7-time Champ Jimmie Johnson said he is staying and will be sponsored by Lowe's too!


Good to know.


----------



## Smeagol

I've heard a rumor that Jesse Broadwater is going to Mathews too.


----------



## Coug09

Smeagol said:


> I've heard a rumor that Jesse Broadwater is going to Mathews too.


As have I 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowfletcher85

Elite decided not to resign Levi so that they can sign me. You heard it here first! 

Fletch


----------



## jtelarkin08

Smeagol said:


> I've heard a rumor that Jesse Broadwater is going to Mathews too.


I hope this is true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPR79

I heard they are making a special edition Sharpie finish Halon X just for Levi.


----------



## earther

If you listen to that podcast from Derek Phillips it is very telling. He is writing a story around new blood and a switch in focus away from 3D.


----------



## Smeagol

jtelarkin08 said:


> I hope this is true


I can't imagine Jesse in Black 'n Yellow. I'll shed a tear the first time I see it...


----------



## ZSBowHunter

Jesse is not going to mathews.. hes been seen with hoyts as recently as last week... most guys making a switch will have started shooting them by now to be ready for start of indoors and stuff

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08

Smeagol said:


> I can't imagine Jesse in Black 'n Yellow. I'll shed a tear the first time I see it...


They make sharpies that cover the yellow up on the bow. (my halonx has no yellow thanks to mr sharpie) As for the jersey. Surely they can get black and white ones or something not so ugly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowaddiction1

why does it matter what bow his shoots, levi could shot any bow brand he wanted and he would shoot lights out, with a guy like that its not the bow, its the shooter


----------



## Smeagol

bowaddiction1 said:


> why does it matter what bow his shoots, levi could shot any bow brand he wanted and he would shoot lights out, with a guy like that its not the bow, its the shooter


Absolutely! But, it's still fun to root for the guy wearing the colors of "your" bow brand of the moment. Otherwise, what would we have to kibitz about?


----------



## iceman14

jtelarkin08 said:


> They make sharpies that cover the yellow up on the bow. (my halonx has no yellow thanks to mr sharpie) As for the jersey. Surely they can get black and white ones or something not so ugly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm gonna take a sharpie to the Mathews logo on the limb pockets. I've never seen a bow with so many freaking logos on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09

ZSBowHunter said:


> Jesse is not going to mathews.. hes been seen with hoyts as recently as last week... most guys making a switch will have started shooting them by now to be ready for start of indoors and stuff
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


If you will notice, Jesse isn't in any of their 2017 promo stuff. I just heard it last week as another rumor of course but the guy that told me, is pretty ingrained in the archery community. If Jesse doesn't leave (or hasn't already) , there will at least be some changes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derwet

THE ELKMAN said:


> I believe More-Heads are tracking a gut shot deer as we speak...


Have a little class, would you?


----------



## bsharkey

bowaddiction1 said:


> why does it matter what bow his shoots, levi could shot any bow brand he wanted and he would shoot lights out, with a guy like that its not the bow, its the shooter


Jesus can we just make a rubber stamp of this quote? its been used too death already.


----------



## MI1

bsharkey said:


> Jesus can we just make a rubber stamp of this quote? its been used too death already.


You called

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## THE ELKMAN

I was being nice. Their probably looking for 3 or 4 different wounded animals! Hands down the worst shots I've ever seen put on TV are from those two "World Class" shooters...



derwet said:


> Have a little class, would you?


----------



## bsharkey

MI1 said:


> You called
> 
> sent from Jesus to you


all the prayers I've sent to you and this is the one you answer????

LOL


----------



## MI1

bsharkey said:


> all the prayers I've sent to you and this is the one you answer????
> 
> LOL


You have humor and your health....

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## GHTiger

How many shooters has Mathews lost this off season? I can think of Alex Wifler, Joby Shaw, Jeff Hopkins, and the Moreheads. Have they added any new blood to their shooter staff? Surely one guy doesn't break the bank this badly.


----------



## ride394

No bow sponsor on this one...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY

5 pages back again....:washing:


----------



## eljugador

Am I the only one who finds Levi's show pretty much unwatchable? I realize it's key to name the sponsors, etc. But there are natural ways to work that in then there are totally ham-fisted ways to do it. When you have a narrator saying "Levi nocs his XXX arrow and draws the YYY string of his XXX bow. As he activates the trigger on his YYY release, the arrow starts to fly. By the time the XXX fletching reaches the riser, the YYY rest has dropped clear and the XXX broadhead flies toward it's target. Levi lets a little drop of pee go in his YYY camo britches as he sees his prey fall. Moments later, he climbs down from his XXX stand and marches his YYY boots over to the dead carcass" it kind of kills the flow. 

Jim Shockey has the same amount of product placement, but the difference in how he presents it all is staggering.


----------



## MAD 6

Who are these Craven Mooreheads that gut shoot every deer?

The NTG show has gone downhill since his old lady started appearing, his Archery Slam hunts are better tv.


----------



## Axo24

I don't understand how anyone can watch any of those shows at all. It's crazy to watch all those guys and girls "hunting" on managed deer farms (or similar) where your all but guaranteed to shoot a monster all the while using products they get paid to use.....and trying to BS us into thinking it's any better than the rest. Can't believe some of you buy into that crap. I'm more impressed by Joe that hunts the overhunted public game lands and actually has to scout to find a nice area with food and water and has to manage to find the right tree while taking wind direction into consideration and all that stuff and still manages to pull a buck out of it.


----------



## nestly

eljugador said:


> Am I the only one who finds Levi's show pretty much unwatchable? I realize it's key to name the sponsors, etc. But there are natural ways to work that in then there are totally ham-fisted ways to do it. When you have a narrator saying "Levi nocs his XXX arrow and draws the YYY string of his XXX bow. As he activates the trigger on his YYY release, ................


I must not be watching the same show as you, I don't recall any of that type of gratuitous product endorsement. Levi himself does refer to all his stands as "Hawks", cameras as "Brownings" and of course he loves to mention Swackers after the kill, but that's about the extent of what I recall.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

eljugador said:


> Am I the only one who finds Levi's show pretty much unwatchable? I realize it's key to name the sponsors, etc. But there are natural ways to work that in then there are totally ham-fisted ways to do it. When you have a narrator saying "Levi nocs his XXX arrow and draws the YYY string of his XXX bow. As he activates the trigger on his YYY release, the arrow starts to fly. By the time the XXX fletching reaches the riser, the YYY rest has dropped clear and the XXX broadhead flies toward it's target. Levi lets a little drop of pee go in his YYY camo britches as he sees his prey fall. Moments later, he climbs down from his XXX stand and marches his YYY boots over to the dead carcass" it kind of kills the flow.
> 
> Jim Shockey has the same amount of product placement, but the difference in how he presents it all is staggering.





nestly said:


> I must not be watching the same show as you, I don't recall any of that type of gratuitous product endorsement. Levi himself does refer to all his stands as "Hawks", cameras as "Brownings" and of course he loves to mention Swackers after the kill, but that's about the extent of what I recall.


^^Ditto

I think his show is one of FEW, that is watchable.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Yeah I would say it's right up top with the ones I can stand watching anymore. Most of them are horrible...


----------



## 138104

Meat Eater is the best hunting show on TV.


----------



## Whaack

Perry24 said:


> Meat Eater is the best hunting show on TV.


Agree 10,000% Rinella is the man.


----------



## eljugador

BowHuntnKY said:


> ^^Ditto
> 
> I think his show is one of FEW, that is watchable.


Perhaps it got better. I was watching episodes a few years back and I assure you they were bad as described.


----------



## carlosii

Axo24 said:


> I don't understand how anyone can watch any of those shows at all. It's crazy to watch all those guys and girls "hunting" on managed deer farms (or similar) where your all but guaranteed to shoot a monster all the while using products they get paid to use.....and trying to BS us into thinking it's any better than the rest. Can't believe some of you buy into that crap. I'm more impressed by Joe that hunts the overhunted public game lands and actually has to scout to find a nice area with food and water and has to manage to find the right tree while taking wind direction into consideration and all that stuff and still manages to pull a buck out of it.


Amen!


----------



## Philprop

Perry24 said:


> Meat Eater is the best hunting show on TV.


By far the best hunting show. It's more than just all about the kill or getting the biggest animal out there. I find the Randy Newbergs shows "on your own adventure" and "fresh tracks" really good as well. Been watching those binge style lately.


----------



## pinwheeled

Axo24 said:


> I don't understand how anyone can watch any of those shows at all. It's crazy to watch all those guys and girls "hunting" on managed deer farms (or similar) where your all but guaranteed to shoot a monster all the while using products they get paid to use.....and trying to BS us into thinking it's any better than the rest. Can't believe some of you buy into that crap. I'm more impressed by Joe that hunts the overhunted public game lands and actually has to scout to find a nice area with food and water and has to manage to find the right tree while taking wind direction into consideration and all that stuff and still manages to pull a buck out of it.


Because people like to see big animals get killed. 

https://whitetailadrenaline.com/ This is exactly what your looking for. ham and egger's traveling around in their barley running cars trying to shoot deer on public lands in a couple different states all by spot and stalk. lots of failure


----------



## MNArcheryMom86

Geeze I'm in the wrong profession I think I need to go Pro! enough with this regular job shoot for fun stuff why not shoot for fun and it be a regular job!


----------



## AntlerInsane83

Axo24 said:


> I don't understand how anyone can watch any of those shows at all. It's crazy to watch all those guys and girls "hunting" on managed deer farms (or similar) where your all but guaranteed to shoot a monster all the while using products they get paid to use.....and trying to BS us into thinking it's any better than the rest. Can't believe some of you buy into that crap. I'm more impressed by Joe that hunts the overhunted public game lands and actually has to scout to find a nice area with food and water and has to manage to find the right tree while taking wind direction into consideration and all that stuff and still manages to pull a buck out of it.



Amen!!


----------



## nestly

MNArcheryMom86 said:


> Geeze I'm in the wrong profession I think I need to go Pro! enough with this regular job shoot for fun stuff why not shoot for fun and it be a regular job!


You better plan one being one of the top 5 most accurate archers in the world if you plan on making decent a living solely on your shooting abilities.


----------



## MI1

Ok guys 
It's official.....

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## MI1

That the Levi Morgan thread will go another 30 days atleast.....lol

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## ovation1

Yup its official  end of discussion :darkbeer:


----------



## shooter34

ovation1 said:


> Yup its official  end of discussion :darkbeer:


and Dan Mcarthy is shooting Hoyt again?


----------



## MI1

Bam

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## PT1911

And Jack Wallace shooting Mathews again..... Lol


----------



## Huntin Hard

PT1911 said:


> And Jack Wallace shooting Mathews again..... Lol


That is true, he is shooting Mathews again.


----------



## COArrow

Nice weather in that pic!


----------



## markdenis

PT1911 said:


> And Jack Wallace shooting Mathews again..... Lol


So will Levi 100%


----------



## Mallardbreath

So I haven't been on this thread in awhile. Did he reveal where he is going to be yet?


----------



## GHTiger

I don't believe so. It appears we are going to be commenting on this topic for another month or so. It's the thread that refuses to die.


----------



## COArrow

Mallardbreath said:


> So I haven't been on this thread in awhile. Did he reveal where he is going to be yet?


Who?


----------



## Mallardbreath

COArrow said:


> Who?


Levi Morgan


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Axo24 said:


> I don't understand how anyone can watch any of those shows at all. It's crazy to watch all those guys and girls "hunting" on managed deer farms (or similar) where your all but guaranteed to shoot a monster all the while using products they get paid to use.....and trying to BS us into thinking it's any better than the rest. Can't believe some of you buy into that crap. I'm more impressed by Joe that hunts the overhunted public game lands and actually has to scout to find a nice area with food and water and has to manage to find the right tree while taking wind direction into consideration and all that stuff and still manages to pull a buck out of it.


Because I like to watch big deer, elk, moose, sheep, etc get killed... I don't need to watch someone try to kill a deer on public land. I know how to hunt and am quite successful at it. I don't watch "hunting" shows to be educated and I don't care if they have to pimp trash products to pay for their air time. I don't look to the 'pros' for products that 'work'.


----------



## 138104

Wonder what "not much longer" means?


----------



## A-A-Ron

When was that screen shot?


----------



## 138104

Campbell10 said:


> When was that screen shot?


The comment was on Instagram yesterday.


----------



## A-A-Ron

Hmmm. So is his contract up first of the year, or when. I don't wanna look through 46 pages of comments.


----------



## 138104

Campbell10 said:


> Hmmm. So is his contract up first of the year, or when. I don't wanna look through 46 pages of comments.


That's the million dollar question! Most think end of the year.


----------



## A-A-Ron

I hope it's to a company no one expects. I follow archery like most do other sports and I look up to Levi for his class, faith, and manner on the 3D course. Not to mention he's the best in the imdustry no matter which brand he has in his hands. I'm looking forward to seeing where he goes.


----------



## 138104

Campbell10 said:


> I hope it's to a company no one expects. I follow archery like most do other sports and I look up to Levi for his class, faith, and manner on the 3D course. Not to mention he's the best in the imdustry no matter which brand he has in his hands. I'm looking forward to seeing where he goes.


The masses think Mathews.


----------



## A-A-Ron

They make good bows. As does most other manufactures. I like them, Hoyt, elite and others not in that order. I'm sure it's whoever forks over the most cash.


----------



## nestly

Campbell10 said:


> Hmmm. So is his contract up first of the year, or when. .


That's what everyone has been discussing for the last 3 months/46 pages LOL. 
He's no doubt under a new contract, but no one (that actually knows) is saying anything..... We'll know only as much as he wants us to know... and only when he wants to tell us.


----------



## A-A-Ron

nestly said:


> That's what everyone has been discussing for the last 3 months/46 pages LOL.
> He's no doubt under a new contract, but no one (that actually knows) is saying anything..... We'll know only as much as he wants us to know... and only when he wants to tell us.


That's great! Haha. He's building the suspense and he knows it. I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## pabuck

He's hunting with a Halon 32.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## COArrow

Seems to have jumped the shark.


----------



## hoytarcheryrock

shooter34 said:


> and Dan Mcarthy is shooting Hoyt again?


 And Chance B. is still shooting PSE ! LOL


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Post


----------



## Kstigall

nestly said:


> That's what everyone has been discussing for the last 3 months/46 pages LOL.
> He's no doubt under a new contract, but no one (that actually knows) is saying anything..... We'll know only as much as he wants us to know... and only when he wants to tell us.


*WRONG!* :becky: Look back through all the posts and there are many people that "know for a fact" that he is signing with Mathews........or Elite.........or PSE. 

I can guarantee with absolute certainty that more than one person on this thread is correct! Write it down, more than one person is correct and they'll come back and say "told you so".................


----------



## Huntin Hard

Campbell10 said:


> I hope it's to a company no one expects. I follow archery like most do other sports and I look up to Levi for his class, faith, and manner on the 3D course. Not to mention he's the best in the imdustry no matter which brand he has in his hands. I'm looking forward to seeing where he goes.


It's Matthews, someone had a slip up a week ago and let a picture get out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nochance

BowHuntnKY said:


> Post


You should be banned LOL, I finally thought this thread had died off.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Huntin Hard said:


> It's Matthews, someone had a slip up a week ago and let a picture get out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where?



nochance said:


> You should be banned LOL, I finally thought this thread had died off.


ttt


----------



## MNarrow

Huntin Hard said:


> It's Matthews, someone had a slip up a week ago and let a picture get out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And the pic never hit this thread?


----------



## Huntin Hard

MNarrow said:


> And the pic never hit this thread?


Snapchat man. I saw it on there and by the time I went back to screenshot it, it was gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoosierredneck

Bump


----------



## kscumminsdriver

At this stage isn't it more then obvious that he's not going to be with Elite?? They've killed several big whitetails in November and not one picture with a bow; not one #elite (or whatever # they'd use)... Bowjunky did a podcast with Derek Philips from Mathews... it's pretty obvious that Mathews made some cap space...


----------



## standsitter

pabuck said:


> He's hunting with a Halon 32.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Anybody see this post??

The outfitters and their clients where Levi has hunted this season see what he is shooting all one needs to do is ask them.....


----------



## Huntin Hard

standsitter said:


> Anybody see this post??
> 
> The outfitters and their clients where Levi has hunted this season see what he is shooting all one needs to do is ask them.....


I'm pretty sure they're aware of what's going on and that's the last thing they want to be responsible for is spreading early where he is going because he's probably re booked with some of the outfits for other animals and they don't want to lose him or his good word over that.


----------



## w8indq

Huntin Hard said:


> I'm pretty sure they're aware of what's going on and that's the last thing they want to be responsible for is spreading early where he is going because he's probably re booked with some of the outfits for other animals and they don't want to lose him or his good word over that.


Rhey would be on non disclosure contracts for each hunt etc

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak-

w8indq said:


> Rhey would be on non disclosure contracts for each hunt etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


So you are saying an outfitter would sign a non disclosure contract before Levi would hunt with them? Lol.

This thread is whack. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

-bowfreak- said:


> w8indq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhey would be on non disclosure contracts for each hunt etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying an outfitter would sign a non disclosure contract before Levi would hunt with them? Lol.
> 
> This thread is whack.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes - that's what he's saying and I wouldn't be at all surprised if it's true. If I were running one of these branded companies I would require them in all such cases. Then it's not just the potential loss of future business but the risk of lawsuit they have to worry about. Outfitters are small operations compared to a corporation like Mathews and the legal fees require to fight with a big corp alone would put most outfitters out of business in a hurry. They will not risk that happening so they will happily keep their mouths shut and do everything in their power to keep a lid on it.


----------



## MI1

Non disclosure agreements are exactly what's happening....

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## Huntin Hard

-bowfreak- said:


> So you are saying an outfitter would sign a non disclosure contract before Levi would hunt with them? Lol.
> 
> This thread is whack.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


We aren't just talking about Levi, anyone who's up for contract will probably have their outfitter sign that and if they wouldn't they would find a different one who would. Elites got 3 names in the 3D world that they're gaining this year and they've been on hunts too and I wouldn't be surprised if something was said about that too.


----------



## Pyme

-bowfreak- said:


> So you are saying an outfitter would sign a non disclosure contract before Levi would hunt with them? Lol.


An NDA can target specific items, it isn't a total gag order.


----------



## -bowfreak-

If I was an outfitter and someone came to hunt with me and wanted me to sign paperwork I'd tell them to pound sand. I will go out on a limb and say that outfitters are tight lipped but don't as a general rule sign contracts "required" by hunters. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## OCHO505

Bowfreak your forgetting this is all about the money and exposure.... Maybe you don't realize how many outfitters offer people a hunt to put there show on the map or to get more traffic on a their website or interest on booking a hunt. This is a business more than anything so doing what your heart wants verses what is best for the business don't always fall in the same box... 

I mean if you ever see pigman people hound the guy to go hunt their property and hunt every animal on it...


----------



## nestly

IMO, rather than a formal NDA, more often than not there's simply a mutual understanding that since both the hunter and the outfitter are going to benefit from each other, they don't do things that would harm each others current of future interests. Discussion about not sharing certain types of info about the hunter with the public probably occurs during one of the meals, not at a conference table with lawyers present.


----------



## Pyme

-bowfreak- said:


> If I was an outfitter and someone came to hunt with me and wanted me to sign paperwork I'd tell them to pound sand. I will go out on a limb and say that outfitters are tight lipped but don't as a general rule sign contracts "required" by hunters.


So you'd turn down the marketing opportunities to have the "big names", and all of the exposure that they bring, hunt your operations, and all you couldn't mention was what bow they used while they were there?


----------



## bowhuntermitch

-bowfreak- said:


> If I was an outfitter and someone came to hunt with me and wanted me to sign paperwork I'd tell them to pound sand. I will go out on a limb and say that outfitters are tight lipped but don't as a general rule sign contracts "required" by hunters.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


If I owned an outfitting service and had arguably one of the most popular figures in the archery world want to hunt my outfit, that has a TV show that gets thousands of views, I wouldn't tell them to go pound sand, over some silly paperwork about what equipment he's shooting. That's for sure. This is one of the best forms of exposure these outfitters get.


----------



## -bowfreak-

OCHO505 said:


> Bowfreak your forgetting this is all about the money and exposure.... Maybe you don't realize how many outfitters offer people a hunt to put there show on the map or to get more traffic on a their website or interest on booking a hunt. This is a business more than anything so doing what your heart wants verses what is best for the business don't always fall in the same box...
> 
> *I mean if you ever see pigman people hound the guy to go hunt their property and hunt every animal on it...*


If an outfitter is giving away free hunts for exposure, I don't want to hunt with them. If they are doing that you can guarantee that the average Joe doesn't hunt where the "TV" guys hunt.

I have no idea what your last sentence means....


----------



## Whaack

nestly said:


> IMO, rather than a formal NDA, more often than not there's simply a mutual understanding that since both the hunter and the outfitter are going to benefit from each other, they don't do things that would harm each others current of future interests. Discussion about not sharing certain types of info about the hunter with the public probably occurs during one of the meals, not at a conference table with lawyers present.


This would be my guess. I think some of these guys think Mathews and other companies in the industry are multi-national corporations. 99.9% of companies in the industry are SMB mom and pop shops, even some of the biggest players like Mathews are very small in terms of size relative to other industries.


----------



## -bowfreak-

I hope Levi was able to track the UPS guy down to get his signature on the NDA when he delivered his funny shaped package from Sparta.


----------



## 138104

-bowfreak- said:


> I hope Levi was able to track the UPS guy down to get his signature on the NDA when he delivered his funny shaped package from Sparta.


Matt personally delivered Levi's bows in a felt-lined, padded, wood box made out of ancient teak. Or, they used an unmarked box.


----------



## Huntin Hard

-bowfreak- said:


> I hope Levi was able to track the UPS guy down to get his signature on the NDA when he delivered his funny shaped package from Sparta.


Or it's a unmarked box coming from someone's name in Sparta. This isn't Mathews first rodeo, every company knows how to hide bows from the average joe. For all we know, Levi could've drove there and got the bows personally since it's he's on the road so much or had them sent to his local shop in cheat lake where he stores his bow sometimes.


----------



## -bowfreak-

Huntin Hard said:


> Or it's a unmarked box coming from someone's name in Sparta. This isn't Mathews first rodeo, every company knows how to hide bows from the average joe. For all we know, Levi could've drove there and got the bows personally since it's he's on the road so much or had them sent to his local shop in cheat lake where he stores his bow sometimes.


Good point. I wonder if he put on a mustache and sunglasses when he showed up at Mathews? Or.....do you think they met at an undisclosed location or maybe they gave him GPS coordinates to his cache of 2017 bows? All of these very likely could have happened. The good thing is soon he will reveal it all in the form of a PSA.


----------



## Archerynut16

He is starting his own bow company "Morgan Archery".............


----------



## rodney482

Perry24 said:


> Matt personally delivered Levi's bows in a felt-lined, padded, wood box made out of ancient teak. Or, they used an unmarked box.


Levi had never even met Matt when he shot for Mathews.
Matt has very little to do with the guys/gals that shoot for his company.

Now it is quite possible Joel delivered it with an apology.


----------



## MNarrow

Of course there are non disclosure contracts. They aren't just shaking hands like good ol' boys. Lots of money on the line.


----------



## Doebuster

He went to the factory and picked his bows up ! He was seen there several times , time will tell .


----------



## 138104

Wonder what bow he did this with?


----------



## Axo24

I know nothing about pros and what thier capable of except thier unbelievable. Do they shoot at 20yds when they shoot like that? And does he really shoot those 4" vanes?


----------



## BillyRay

Axo24 said:


> I know nothing about pros and what thier capable of except thier unbelievable. Do they shoot at 20yds when they shoot like that? And does he really shoot those 4" vanes?


It's indoor.


----------



## Kstigall

Perry24 said:


> Wonder what bow he did this with?



:zip: NOW it's blatantly obvious who he signed with! The tightness of the groups are conclusive evidence.


----------



## Kstigall

Axo24 said:


> I know nothing about pros and what thier capable of except thier unbelievable. Do they shoot at 20yds when they shoot like that? And does he really shoot those 4" vanes?


4" vanes or feathers with significant helical are typical for indoor spot shooting. The reason he posted that pic is because it is exceptional but the average group of top spot shooters is only a bit bigger. At their level there is a very fine line between what they consider "decent" groups and "exceptional" groups.


----------



## va MTN MAN

Target would have been even better if he had put a couple clicks in the sight lol


----------



## -bowfreak-

Kstigall said:


> 4" vanes or feathers with significant helical are typical for indoor spot shooting. The reason he posted that pic is because it is exceptional but the average group of top spot shooters is only a bit bigger. At their level there is a very fine line between what they consider "decent" groups and "exceptional" groups.



Exceptional? You've been on AT long enough. This place is full of guys that shoot those groups at 50 yards. :becky:


----------



## Axo24

I love indoor spot shooting and practice it quite a bit. I shot semi competitively once many years ago. I did ok with 281 my best but could surely better that now but only by alittle. I only ever shot with one person that could consistently 296-298. And he was on a whole nother level most of us will naturally never be capable of. Very impressive to say the least. And it should be mentioned there's a big difference between shooting it in your basement and doing it in front of and beside a whole bunch of people shooting at the same time...


----------



## BillyRay

va MTN MAN said:


> Target would have been even better if he had put a couple clicks in the sight lol


Lol, ya I was thinking the same thing. Bring that group just a couple of clicks back to the right. But hey, 30x is 30x!!


----------



## nestly

Perry24 said:


> Wonder what bow he did this with?


Is that Right wing fletching?! This can only mean two things:

1) whatever bow he's shooting "clocks" CW 
2) he finally read an Eye dominance thread on AT and has switched to a left handed bow.


----------



## bstring

:cheer2::cheer2:
Come on fellas you can do it. Just a couple more pages of speculation and we can make the projected 50 pages.


----------



## mikesmith66

bstring said:


> :cheer2::cheer2:
> Come on fellas you can do it. Just a couple more pages of speculation and we can make the projected 50 pages.


It will get even better once he does reveal the bow company he signed with. Then the real bickering will begin haha. 75 pages maybe ?? :shade:


----------



## 4by4buck

I will do my part in helping the thread make it to it's goal. But I heard from a friend of a friend of my aunt's uncle's cousin that he's (Levi) is going to make the announcement once this thread hit's 50 pages. So come on guys lets get it there!


----------



## w8indq

-bowfreak- said:


> So you are saying an outfitter would sign a non disclosure contract before Levi would hunt with them? Lol.
> 
> This thread is whack.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Lol yourself, i know this as fact cos ive seen the contract terms before the hunt has happened. These arent just spur of the moment trips these hunts are planned out at least a year ahead of time.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## eljugador

Kind of sad this thread has to end soon. It's like an old shoe at this point.


----------



## rattlinman

Doebuster said:


> He went to the factory and picked his bows up ! He was seen there several times , time will tell .


Yep, he had to sign one so they could screen print the "Levi Morgan Signature Series Halon" logo, so he just picked a couple up while he was there. :thumbs_up


----------



## Kstigall

Axo24 said:


> I love indoor spot shooting and practice it quite a bit. I shot semi competitively once many years ago. I did ok with 281 my best but could surely better that now but only by alittle. I only ever shot with one person that could consistently 296-298. And he was on a whole nother level most of us will naturally never be capable of. Very impressive to say the least. And it should be mentioned there's a big difference between shooting it in your basement and doing it in front of and beside a whole bunch of people shooting at the same time...


For those that don't already know......... There are different ways to score the posted target. Lancaster Classic scoring would be 11-10-9 (baby x, X, yellow) with all 11's on this target. Vegas scoring would score 300 (all 10's) with 30x (baby x). I think I prefer the LAS scoring and then Vegas scoring. On this target it does not matter how you score it!!!!!

I watched Reo a few years back shoot a 660 at the LAS Classic. That's shooting 60 straight little x's with a lot of eyes on him. My personal best at the LAS Classic is a 642 (LAS scoring) with one or two 9's using BHFS gear and that was quite a few years back! In local competition and "friendly" matches I think my best is a 300 27x (Vegas scoring).

There are quite a few folks locally that frequently shoot 298-300 Vegas rounds. The baby x counts range from 15 - 25 with an occasional 26-28. 21 and up little x's is very good shooting for anyone that isn't paid fairly well by a bow company.


----------



## Garceau

hmmm.....I wonder if any other HUGE archery names are moving companies this year.

We have heard a few, and I think everyone knows of a few others.

Any sleepers out there?


----------



## Topper1018

Not that I know...but rumour mill said Dave cousins might be switching....


----------



## bsharkey

Topper1018 said:


> Not that I know...but rumour mill said Dave cousins might be switching....


*** there are other people in Pro Archery??????

GET THE EF OUT OF HERE NO WAY :mg:


----------



## BowHuntnKY

bstring said:


> :cheer2::cheer2:
> Come on fellas you can do it. Just a couple more pages of speculation and we can make the projected 50 pages.


:thumbs_up


----------



## Done Right

Perry24 said:


> Wonder what bow he did this with?


Looks like he is staying with Elite LMOAO


----------



## Huntin Hard

Topper1018 said:


> Not that I know...but rumour mill said Dave cousins might be switching....


That would shock me. He's in Europe for the next 3 weeks for tournaments and he's shooting prime now. I wouldn't think he would make a switch after he got back from all of them and he's with his teammate over there now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therut

Looks like Samantha is shooting a Mathews


----------



## 138104

There you have it! She killed that buck in Kansas on 11/14/16. Someone messed up...lol!


----------



## Garceau

or part of the plan all along....

regardless of all the BS they shot some huge bucks this year - congrats on that !


----------



## MI1

Bump because it's been5 minutes

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## Huntin Hard

Therut said:


> View attachment 5139065
> Looks like Samantha is shooting a Mathews


Who posted that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aread

Just my contribution to getting this to 50 pages


----------



## Whaack

Perry24 said:


> There you have it! She killed that buck in Kansas on 11/14/16. Someone messed up...lol!


Whoops!


----------



## -bowfreak-

Doesn't look like Samantha to me. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack

-bowfreak- said:


> Doesn't look like Samantha to me.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


She's tagged in the pic.


----------



## -bowfreak-

Whaack said:


> She's tagged in the pic.


Ok. I was wondering? I don't do Facebook so had no idea what was meant when the pic posted. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack

-bowfreak- said:


> Ok. I was wondering? I don't do Facebook so had no idea what was meant when the pic posted.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


I don't do SpaceBook either but it means it's her.


----------



## dnv23

I guess this thread can end now.... Wait, we still don't know if Levi is shooting a Mathews too. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## 138104

dnv23 said:


> i guess this thread can end now.... Wait, we still don't know if levi is shooting a mathews too. Pics or it didn't happen.


lol!


----------



## primal-bow

Huntin Hard said:


> That would shock me. He's in Europe for the next 3 weeks for tournaments and he's shooting prime now. I wouldn't think he would make a switch after he got back from all of them and he's with his teammate over there now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i've been saying for a while now!!! prime all the way


----------



## 10jon27

I just heard Levi is only using Chinese made equipment starting January 1. '


----------



## gvm51

check the namethegame web site, This page can’t be displayed- why- is a update coming or?


----------



## 138104

gvm51 said:


> check the namethegame web site, This page can’t be displayed- why- is a update coming or?


It pulled up for me just now.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Almost to 50!!


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Defiantly an Avail in the pic with samantha...i was hoping anything but mathews.


----------



## dnv23

BowHuntnKY said:


> Almost to 50!!


Mathews for the win!! WooOOooOOoo!!!


----------



## FoggDogg

I'm sure it's been asked before, but if he's under contract with Elite right now how does he get away with shooting another brand if that's what he's doing? How would Elite not have someone actually looking and waiting to catch that?


----------



## rocket80

Just 8 or 9 more posts


----------



## MI1

It's been a minute...bump

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## earther

and bump


----------



## thebeav

This thread is awesome.....


----------



## Deerhunter 28

Just talked to him tonight on my lease in Illinois 
He is going with PSE.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY

:darkbeer:


----------



## rocket80

50 pages


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Deerhunter 28 said:


> Just talked to him tonight on my lease in Illinois
> He is going with PSE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First post on page 50. Thanks everyone...without you this wouldnt be possible.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

rocket80 said:


> 50 pages


Boooooom!!!!!


----------



## Robert43

Bump


----------



## Robert43

How long until 50 pages


----------



## Predator

Wonder when Mathews will officially announce now that it's plainly obvious that's where they are going?


----------



## 138104

Predator said:


> Wonder when Mathews will officially announce now that it's plainly obvious that's where they are going?


Probably the minute their contract is up with Elite?


----------



## killerloop

Lol



CDoskocil9 said:


> Hoyt Carbon Defiant in Black
> Hoyt QAD HDX
> Peep
> D Loop
> 65lb
> #3 Cam
> No other accessories included
> 
> Will Trade For
> Hoyt Pro Defiant in Buckskin (riser and limbs)
> 70lb
> #3 Cam
> 
> Text 469 243 6285
> Clayton





10jon27 said:


> I just heard Levi is only using Chinese made equipment starting January 1. '



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii

BowHuntnKY said:


> First post on page 50. Thanks everyone...without you this wouldnt be possible.


Without this you wouldn't be possible. :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## BowHuntnKY

carlosii said:


> Without this you wouldn't be possible. :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


 :yo:


----------



## maxxis88

BowHuntnKY said:


> Defiantly an Avail in the pic with samantha...i was hoping anything but mathews.


Me too! And I shoot a Halon.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

FoggDogg said:


> I'm sure it's been asked before, but if he's under contract with Elite right now how does he get away with shooting another brand if that's what he's doing? How would Elite not have someone actually looking and waiting to catch that?


Same reason he was shooting an Elite prior to the announcement he was going to Elite.... none of the material they've filmed this fall will be broadcast until next year. He's not competing in indoor yet so he's not publicly shooting a non-Elite bow... 

and I don't think anyone on here actually knows if he is still under contract with Elite....


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble

Adding to my post count. This thread is ridiculous. 50 pages on who Levi is shooting for.


----------



## bstring

We did it!!!!!!!


----------



## primal-bow

bstring said:


> We did it!!!!!!!


did what?


----------



## Seadonist

primal-bow said:


> did what?


Made it to 50 pages in the thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert43

Whats next 100 pages? LOL


----------



## NY_bowhunter

I don't care what brand this Levi guy shoots, I just hope it's a good clean ethical shot!!!


----------



## shootstraight

Levi is in our bowling league so I get to bowl with him every Tuesday. I have it on good authority he will be going with AMF next year.


----------



## -bowfreak-

shootstraight said:


> Levi is in our bowling league so I get to bowl with him every Tuesday. I have it on good authority he will be going with AMF next year.


Doesn't he require the members in the bowling league to sign non disclosure acts?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Momentum man

Never knew this many people touched themselves to the thought of Levi Morgan.


----------



## nicko

shootstraight said:


> Levi is in our bowling league so I get to bowl with him every Tuesday. I have it on good authority he will be going with AMF next year.


I heard he was going with Sportcraft.


----------



## standsitter

nicko said:


> I heard he was going with Sportcraft.


.
Yes I had heard that too, but AMF and Sportcraft are owned by the same group.


----------



## bowcrete

50 Page's,really?


----------



## SCFox

Momentum man said:


> Never knew this many people touched themselves to the thought of Levi Morgan.


What these guys do in front of a computer, in the privacy of their home, shouldn't concern you. 

SCFox


----------



## Topper1018

Here comes 51!!!


----------



## novich69

Topper1018 said:


> Here comes 51!!!


Go for it!


----------



## Seadonist

Robert43 said:


> Whats next 100 pages? LOL


Martha, don't encourage the children 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bstring

:jam::blob1::rock::banana::wav:
WOO WOO WOO. 51 pages. And they say it couldn't be done. Do I hear 60? 70? 75??


----------



## primal-bow

i heard Levi will be shooting a black widow recurve in 2017


----------



## BillyRay

I wonder how many people stalk Levi's Facebook or Instagram 20 times a day so they can find out the instant this news is announced....Lol


----------



## pinwheeled

this thread is like a train wreck. You know its bad/useless but you can't stop looking.


----------



## ChappyHOYT




----------



## bsharkey

yes my children we wait just behind the comet is the answer.


----------



## nestly

Wonder if Jesse B. is thankful or jealous all the attention is on Levi?. (Yeah I'm implying there's gonna be a shakeup on the target side that's just as big as Levi's move)

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau

nestly said:


> Wonder if Jesse B. is thankful or jealous all the attention is on Levi?. (Yeah I'm implying there's gonna be a shakeup on the target side that's just as big as Levi's move)
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


ha ha ha.....


----------



## 4by4buck

nestly said:


> Wonder if Jesse B. is thankful or jealous all the attention is on Levi?. (Yeah I'm implying there's gonna be a shakeup on the target side that's just as big as Levi's move)
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


:eek2:


----------



## Axo24

Is there even a poll started to see which place they think Levi will go? If not there needs to be one started asap...


----------



## sagecreek

Jacob Marlow to Elite. lain:


----------



## Owen007

Levi will start his own bow company and shock the world


----------



## ibhurt

Levi is retiring


----------



## Huntin Hard

sagecreek said:


> Jacob Marlow to Elite. lain:


When's that coming out ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek

Huntin Hard said:


> When's that coming out ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm just speculating due to him hunting with the Elite crew a couple weeks ago. Could be nothing. No bow in the photo.


----------



## thawk

I don't understand why there are no bows in his pictures with animals he has been taking lately.

Every contract I have ever signed has said you use brand x bow exclusively, also contracts I have been under are generic and not real important as I have never been paid.
So if the everyday staff shooter contracts say that I'm pretty sure a high dollar contract has it written in blood.

If he is hunting with another bow and not showing it in pictures and is still under contract it won't be hard to prove he violated his contract because the pictures have been out there already.


Does anyone really think the big names don't get sent stuff from other brands besides who they have contracts with? I know the NDC comment for the ups guy was sarcasm, but Levi was probably sent bows from several companies in hopes their bow would be the selling point to get him to sign with them for less money.
And to think guides don't sign NDC is crazy. Not just because it's a contract year but every year. Elite, Mathews, PSE, Hoyt and the rest spend their money on these shooter to "SELL" their bows, the last thing they want is Billy Bobs guide service posting pictures of their shooters before they get to use them in adds.


----------



## Outsider

thawk said:


> I don't understand why there are no bows in his pictures with animals he has been taking lately.
> 
> Every contract I have ever signed has said you use brand x bow exclusively, also contracts I have been under are generic and not real important as I have never been paid.
> So if the everyday staff shooter contracts say that I'm pretty sure a high dollar contract has it written in blood.
> 
> If he is hunting with another bow and not showing it in pictures and is still under contract it won't be hard to prove he violated his contract because the pictures have been out there already.
> 
> 
> Does anyone really think the big names don't get sent stuff from other brands besides who they have contracts with? I know the NDC comment for the ups guy was sarcasm, but Levi was probably sent bows from several companies in hopes their bow would be the selling point to get him to sign with them for less money.
> And to think guides don't sign NDC is crazy. Not just because it's a contract year but every year. Elite, Mathews, PSE, Hoyt and the rest spend their money on these shooter to "SELL" their bows, the last thing they want is Billy Bobs guide service posting pictures of their shooters before they get to use them in adds.


I think the contracts he sign are to use their bow in tournaments. And then in the Name the Game show.


----------



## nestly

thawk said:


> I don't understand why there are no bows in his pictures with animals he has been taking lately.
> 
> Every contract I have ever signed has said you use brand x bow exclusively, also contracts I have been under are generic and not real important as I have never been paid.
> So if the everyday staff shooter contracts say that I'm pretty sure a high dollar contract has it written in blood.
> 
> If he is hunting with another bow and not showing it in pictures and is still under contract it won't be hard to prove he violated his contract because the pictures have been out there already.
> 
> 
> Does anyone really think the big names don't get sent stuff from other brands besides who they have contracts with? I know the NDC comment for the ups guy was sarcasm, but Levi was probably sent bows from several companies in hopes their bow would be the selling point to get him to sign with them for less money.
> And to think guides don't sign NDC is crazy. Not just because it's a contract year but every year. Elite, Mathews, PSE, Hoyt and the rest spend their money on these shooter to "SELL" their bows, the last thing they want is Billy Bobs guide service posting pictures of their shooters before they get to use them in adds.


Same thing happened in 2013. The evidence is that when his hunts from 2013 aired, he was shooting Elite, even for the hunts that occurred before anyone knew he left Mathews. Levi isn't your typical pro archer, and I'm sure his contract isn't typical either. He has make sure there isn't a conflict between endorsements that occurs during tournament season and endorsements that occur when his TV show airs. This seasons episodes were filmed last year when he was shooting Elite.... when episodes/re-runs are over, then he can endorse products other than those he's promoting in the show.


----------



## MNarrow

Axo24 said:


> Is there even a poll started to see which place they think Levi will go? If not there needs to be one started asap...


Well, since it's Mathews, 100% of the votes will be Mathews.


----------



## Huntin Hard

sagecreek said:


> I'm just speculating due to him hunting with the Elite crew a couple weeks ago. Could be nothing. No bow in the photo.


It's a pretty solid speculation . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14

All I wanna know is why the ads on here are three hot blondes, then when I refresh it's a purple fat chick with roll sweat? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

Bait and switch.
.lol

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## gcab

levi to Mathews is a done deal. just a time frame thing for announcing. Jesse gone from Hoyt looks to be done deal as well.. a bit more speculative to where he is going. But that gets out the 1st I believe


----------



## Doofy_13

bsharkey said:


> yes my children we wait just behind the comet is the answer.












Dibs!


----------



## MAD 6

Is there any chance that Mathews can still announce another bow with the signing of Levi? Is it pretty much understood he will be hunting with the Halon 32? Does anyone know what bow he used when he was with Mathews the first time?


----------



## Axo24

Yeah? Did he shoot like that with a solocam?


----------



## Supersteeb

If he is going to Mathews I'd bet he'll hunt with a halon or a Carbon if they're making one and he'll shoot a TRX in competition


----------



## Mallardbreath

MAD 6 said:


> Is there any chance that Mathews can still announce another bow with the signing of Levi? Is it pretty much understood he will be hunting with the Halon 32? Does anyone know what bow he used when he was with Mathews the first time?


Think he hunted with a ChillX.


----------



## BAArcher

sagecreek said:


> Jacob Marlow to Elite. lain:


Who the hell is Jacob Marlow?


----------



## bowhuntermitch

BAArcher said:


> Who the hell is Jacob Marlow?


A younger archer that has been with Mathews the last few years. He's been in a few shoot-offs. Won Augusta ASA K50 this year.


----------



## MI1

Levi to Bear
Shooting a TRX32

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## BAArcher

bowhuntermitch said:


> A younger archer that has been with Mathews the last few years. He's been in a few shoot-offs. Won Augusta ASA K50 this year.


I hear he can't even drive without his older brother in the car yet?


----------



## Huntin Hard

BAArcher said:


> I hear he can't even drive without his older brother in the car yet?


I thought they both couldn't drive without their dad [emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thawk

Outsider said:


> I think the contracts he sign are to use their bow in tournaments. And then in the Name the Game show.



Why would a company pay the most money ever in the history of a sport allow their shooter to hunt or practice with another bow?

That would have been like Nike telling Tiger Woods when they first signed him, "use our equipment in tournaments but when you go to practice or play with friends you can use Taylor Made clubs and where Reebok shoes" it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## nestly

thawk said:


> Why would a company pay the most money ever in the history of a sport allow their shooter to hunt or practice with another bow?


The press release Elite put out in 2013 when Levi signed said he would be shooting Elite bows exclusively in tournaments and Name The Game television show. Like I said before, Levi has been through this before, and with his show and signature products, he's probably got more negotiating leverage than any current or past archer ever has. 
Whether obligated by contract or not...it would not be in his best interest to be promoting Elite on NTG while also promoting his new sponsor.... When NTG airings end for this season....so will the secrecy about his new bow company. And when next years NTG starts....it will be clear that he didn't hunt with Elite this year.


----------



## Willie Mathews

I can't believe this thread made it to 52 pages. lain:


----------



## Busch18

I saw on twitter that Elite was looking to trade Levi Morgan to Hoyt for Bill Winke, John Dudley, and a minor league prospect. Any truth to this?


----------



## fountain

Well, that pic of Samantha with her big buck sure looks like a Matthews to me. I hope not, but that almost confirms it


----------



## Axo24

What if Bowtech forked out the money for him to help regain the respect they lost with the limb issues. Now THAT would be a bombshell! And honestly would make sense on both ends. They get TONS of positive attention and publicity and he gets a bow that I'm sure could be tuned to shoot as good as anything he's ever shot. Money well spent for Bowtech at this point. They should do it. That'll get people talkin!


----------



## 138104

sagecreek said:


> Jacob Marlow to Elite. lain:


Wow, he could be the next Levi! One heck of young shooter.


----------



## 138104

bsharkey said:


> yes my children we wait just behind the comet is the answer.


Which cult is that?


----------



## BAArcher

Perry24 said:


> Wow, he could be the next Levi! One heck of young shooter.


Perhaps Elite dropped Levi after signing Jacob Marlow?


----------



## C-fused

Perry24 said:


> Which cult is that?


Prime. lain:


----------



## kscumminsdriver

thawk said:


> Why would a company pay the most money ever in the history of a sport allow their shooter to hunt or practice with another bow?
> 
> That would have been like Nike telling Tiger Woods when they first signed him, "use our equipment in tournaments but when you go to practice or play with friends you can use Taylor Made clubs and where Reebok shoes" it just doesn't make sense.



I guess I don't understand why this is so difficult to understand....

1st... I'm pretty sure that no-one knows the terms of the deal Levi signed with Elite to begin with so it's plausible that his deal has already lapsed and his new contract started. There could be clauses in his prior contract about publicly announcing his new contract until NTG is done airing or has reaired all 2016 content once. He's not shot a tournament yet with a new bow... all of the NTG content that is airing shows him shooting Elite so he's not really in breach of anything... since we don't actually have the contract in front of us nobody really knows how it was structured. For all anyone knows, the contract could've ended after IBO worlds...

2nd... The same thing happened when he switched to Elite... all the NTG shows for the 2014 season were filmed in 2013 and he was shooting an Elite in them. It's how the TV business works when you're filming content months in advance.


----------



## Doofy_13

Axo24 said:


> What if Bowtech forked out the money for him to help regain the respect they lost with the limb issues. Now THAT would be a bombshell! And honestly would make sense on both ends. They get TONS of positive attention and publicity and he gets a bow that I'm sure could be tuned to shoot as good as anything he's ever shot. Money well spent for Bowtech at this point. They should do it. That'll get people talkin!


I dont think Levi is that dumb


----------



## Axo24

Oh c'mon lol


----------



## MAD 6

That's just great - Throw money at a prepubescent archer, these companies need to cut staff, not add more. Bows are expensive enough without having my to pay these ridiculous sums of money to shoot.


----------



## nochance

MAD 6 said:


> That's just great - Throw money at a prepubescent archer, these companies need to cut staff, not add more. Bows are expensive enough without having my to pay these ridiculous sums of money to shoot.


He's 21 and a pretty damn good shooter


----------



## bsharkey

Perry24 said:


> Which cult is that?


Huggers of the Staff. :smile:
they believe there is one true archer that will lead them to the Bow of enlightenment.
i hear it only hits 12's no matter who shoots it?


----------



## 138104

bsharkey said:


> Huggers of the Staff. [emoji2]
> they believe there is one true archer that will lead them to the Bow of enlightenment.
> i hear it only hits 12's no matter who shoots it?


Sign me up!


----------



## tmorelli

nochance said:


> He's 21 and a pretty damn good shooter


He's not that good. He can't shoot a full round without a nap.


----------



## rattlinman

tmorelli said:


> He's not that good. He can't shoot a full round without a nap.


And he kept dropping his sippy-cup......


----------



## tmorelli

rattlinman said:


> And he kept dropping his sippy-cup......


Don't give him a juice box unless you fold out the "wings." He'll throw and fit and get it all over his jersey.


----------



## Garceau

MAD 6 said:


> That's just great - Throw money at a prepubescent archer, these companies need to cut staff, not add more. Bows are expensive enough without having my to pay these ridiculous sums of money to shoot.


I think they know what they are doing - he may be a mullet rocking goofball, but has a resume only a few in the sport can match...... he has held his own, I think beating Reo head to head a time or two 

did I mention he is a goofball - but one of the nicest kids you know. Any company would be smart to have him on board.......


----------



## inline6power

nestly said:


> Wonder if Jesse B. is thankful or jealous all the attention is on Levi?. (Yeah I'm implying there's gonna be a shakeup on the target side that's just as big as Levi's move)
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


kinda weird how he aint on any of the new prevail posters huh lol


----------



## rick prather

This ought to be answered petty soon, as this is the first of Dec. and his contract ended yesterday.


----------



## Kstigall

Time to clear a few things up..........



nestly said:


> Wonder if Jesse B. is thankful or jealous all the attention is on Levi?. (Yeah I'm implying there's gonna be a shakeup on the target side that's just as big as Levi's move)
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


J.B. is in counseling and seems to be dealing with it fairly well. 



sagecreek said:


> Jacob Marlow to Elite. lain:


Well DUH! Old news! In fact the news is older than Jacob................



BAArcher said:


> Who the hell is Jacob Marlow?


Former member of Jonas. See below..........



Willie Mathews said:


> I can't believe this thread made it to 52 pages. lain:


Really? This thread will clear 60 before it's revealed that Levi has signed with New Breed.......... 



fountain said:


> Well, that pic of Samantha with her big buck sure looks like a Matthews to me. I hope not, but that almost confirms it


Seriously? :mg: You actually noticed there was a buck _and_ a bow in a pic with Samantha?!?!?! Just what kind of a man are you?!?!?!?! :set1_punch:



Axo24 said:


> What if Bowtech forked out the money for him to help regain the respect they lost with the limb issues. Now THAT would be a bombshell! And honestly would make sense on both ends. They get TONS of positive attention and publicity and he gets a bow that I'm sure could be tuned to shoot as good as anything he's ever shot. Money well spent for Bowtech at this point. They should do it. That'll get people talkin!


Using the same logic............. What if a frog had wings? 



Perry24 said:


> Wow, he could be the next Levi! One heck of young shooter.


Blasphemy! lain:



BAArcher said:


> Perhaps Elite dropped Levi after signing Jacob Marlow?


Jacob could be the Back Street Boys of the archery world selling 10's of thousands of pink and purple glitter 20 lb draw weight bows. Take that back he's actually one of the Jonas Brothers
View attachment 5147409




nochance said:


> He's 21 and a pretty damn good shooter


:binkybaby: meh...



tmorelli said:


> He's not that good. He can't shoot a full round without a nap.


You make it sound like there's something wrong with that!............... T-Mo the hater!



rattlinman said:


> And he kept dropping his sippy-cup......


Haters will hate........ Sippy cups are excellent when you are having a hard time walking. So what if you drop it when you regain consciousness to pick up right where you left off.



tmorelli said:


> Don't give him a juice box unless you fold out the "wings." He'll throw and fit and get it all over his jersey.


Thanks for the heads up!








Anything and everything that I posted above is fiction unless it's not.................


----------



## A-A-Ron

He just announced it on facebook


----------



## MI1

Campbell10 said:


> He just announced it on facebook


Really.... where
I'm on there. Nothing posted

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## A-A-Ron

Gullible you are! Ha ha. Can't believe no one has tried that little lie yet.


----------



## MI1

Campbell10 said:


> Gullible you are! Ha ha. Can't believe no one has tried that little lie yet.


Effing stupid you are..haha dic

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## ovation1

Levi won't announce till this thread reaches 100 pages..... so let's do it 😁

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## aread

nochance said:


> He's 21 and a pretty damn good shooter


Please don't contaminate this thread with actual facts. :teeth:


I did find an emoji that appears to have used Jacob as the model: :baby:

Allen


----------



## rattlinman

Kstigall said:


> Time to clear a few things up..........
> 
> 
> 
> J.B. is in counseling and seems to be dealing with it fairly well.
> 
> 
> 
> Well DUH! Old news! In fact the news is older than Jacob................
> 
> 
> 
> Former member of Jonas. See below..........
> 
> 
> 
> Really? This thread will clear 60 before it's revealed that Levi has signed with New Breed..........
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? :mg: You actually noticed there was a buck _and_ a bow in a pic with Samantha?!?!?! Just what kind of a man are you?!?!?!?! :set1_punch:
> 
> 
> 
> Using the same logic............. What if a frog had wings?
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy! lain:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob could be the Back Street Boys of the archery world selling 10's of thousands of pink and purple glitter 20 lb draw weight bows. Take that back he's actually one of the Jonas Brothers
> View attachment 5147409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :binkybaby: meh...
> 
> 
> 
> You make it sound like there's something wrong with that!............... T-Mo the hater!
> 
> 
> 
> Haters will hate........ Sippy cups are excellent when you are having a hard time walking. So what if you drop it when you regain consciousness to pick up right where you left off.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## friedm1

this brings up an inactive link on the new Mathews website but google shows a part that says of november 2016...

http://www.mathewsinc.com/prostaff/mathews-prostaff/levi-morgan-featured-article/


----------



## BowHuntnKY

ovation1 said:


> Levi won't announce till this thread reaches 100 pages..... so let's do it &#55357;&#56833;
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


:thumbs_up


----------



## bstring

MI1 said:


> Effing stupid you are..haha dic
> 
> sent from Jesus to you


Wow. Really?? Can't see Jesus using the word Effing or what it is a substitute for.


----------



## ppkaprince98

bstring said:


> Wow. Really?? Can't see Jesus using the word Effing or what it is a substitute for.


LOL :set1_rolf2: Anything can happen in this thread!!


----------



## MI1

Lol.....dang situation spell for Jesus

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## primal-bow

View attachment 5148865


----------



## Gamover06

http://www.mathewsinc.com/prostaff/mathews-prostaff/levi-morgan-featured-article/


----------



## Gamover06

Gamover06 said:


> http://www.mathewsinc.com/prostaff/mathews we that didn't work


----------



## nestly

primal-bow said:


> View attachment 5148865


^^^ That pic is circa 2012-13, before he switched to Elite.
Kinda surprised he leaves that page unattended though.....


----------



## MI1

Thank God it's over

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## primal-bow

Gamover06 said:


> http://www.mathewsinc.com/prostaff/mathews-prostaff/levi-morgan-featured-article/


he said it was inactive link... maybe they took it down?


----------



## BillyRay

MI1 said:


> Thank God it's over
> 
> sent from Jesus to you


???


----------



## primal-bow

primal-bow said:


> View attachment 5148865


lol that was from aug 23 2013


----------



## Xlr8n

primal-bow said:


> lol that was from aug 23 2013


Well how about: 

Levi just finished introducing the new "Mean Green super-deluxe harmonic whachamajigger" arrows by Mathews on facebook!!








lol!!

:fish2:


----------



## A-A-Ron

Xlr8n said:


> Well how about:
> 
> Levi just finished introducing the new "Mean Green super-deluxe harmonic whachamajigger" arrows by Mathews on facebook!!
> View attachment 5149001
> 
> 
> lol!!
> 
> :fish2:


Better watch out, someone will call you a dick and get upset!


----------



## MI1

Campbell10 said:


> Better watch out, someone will call you a dick and get upset!


Lol....
Coming from one of the biggest Levi followers on here.

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## Xlr8n

Campbell10 said:


> Better watch out, someone will call you a dick and get upset!


lol! yeah, like anyone here could hurt my feelers...!:elf_moon:


----------



## MI1

Xlr8n said:


> lol! yeah, like anyone here could hurt my feelers...!:elf_moon:


Exactly....
So many on here hanging on to every post like their lives depend on the breaking news....which isn't new anymore. He's been at Mathews in WI several times. 
It's old news. Has been for weeks now...lol

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## A-A-Ron

MI1 said:


> Lol....
> Coming from one of the biggest Levi followers on here.
> 
> sent from Jesus to you


Levi follower? I'd say your right. One of the biggest followers ??? I'd argue on that statement. Maybe your just mad because your heart was broken when you couldn't find a post on Facebook about your dream boy's new company.


----------



## rattlinman

Jesus?

wait, is Jesus on here? Yo Jesus, what bow are you shooting? :angel:


----------



## rattlinman

Now now girls, let's not get nasty........let's hug it out :cheers:


----------



## MAD 6

Mathews arrows? So he also left Gold Tip or is this also Hogsht?


----------



## A-A-Ron

MAD 6 said:


> Mathews arrows? So he also left Gold Tip or is this also Hogsht?


Hog crap lol all in good fun.


----------



## Garceau

MAD 6 said:


> That's just great - Throw money at a prepubescent archer, these companies need to cut staff, not add more. Bows are expensive enough without having my to pay these ridiculous sums of money to shoot.












Trading his rugrats shirt for an elite shirt ?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3bladebandit

looks like we have a date


----------



## BAArcher

That's a couple years old! People don't understand Levi was let go when they picked up those trouble making brothers!



Garceau said:


> Trading his rugrats shirt for an elite shirt ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

3bladebandit said:


> looks like we have a date


Awesome, now how many more pages can we get before Jan 1.


----------



## shootstraight

What a punk, who wants to be sponsored by UnderArmor..?


----------



## BillyRay

shootstraight said:


> What a punk, who wants to be sponsored by UnderArmor..?


Why would anyone NOT want a UA sponsorship?? Still sour grapes over the spear incident? Lol


----------



## Huntin Hard

shootstraight said:


> What a punk, who wants to be sponsored by UnderArmor..?


Who's sponsored by UA? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

shootstraight said:


> What a punk, who wants to be sponsored by UnderArmor..?


I do!


----------



## MI1

rattlinman said:


> Jesus?
> 
> wait, is Jesus on here? Yo Jesus, what bow are you shooting? :angel:


2014 Alpine Verdict
Sent you a pm
Cheers

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## MI1

Campbell10 said:


> Levi follower? I'd say your right. One of the biggest followers ??? I'd argue on that statement. Maybe your just mad because your heart was broken when you couldn't find a post on Facebook about your dream boy's new company.


Lol...not my dream
But there are dozens of fanboys that have man crushes on here.
 

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## gvm51

So after 54 pages what do we know for sure about Levi


----------



## killerloop

gvm51 said:


> So after 54 pages what do we know for sure about Levi


That he should stick to paper and foam, as hunting.where sux axx 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

gvm51 said:


> So after 54 pages what do we know for sure about Levi


nothing but a date jan 1st......


----------



## primal-bow

he is laughing at us!!!

View attachment 5151297


----------



## ZSBowHunter

We know he and samantha are switching to mathews... and they will announce january 1









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER

gvm51 said:


> So after 54 pages what do we know for sure about Levi


He has an incredibly hot wife?


----------



## shooter34

ttt


----------



## huntaddict70

I be glad when he does anounce it then all you levi followers can go buy a Matthews cause it'll be the best I the world. Then when PSE offers him a few more dollars he can announce that and everybody can sell their Mathews cause they will suck and PSE will be the "best". What happened to looking to people that had honor and respect and we're faithful, I'm not chasing nobody that's gonna stand in my face and lie just because they get paid to lie and talk about how special something is. Dudley's been offered 2 deals bigger than what he's getting now but turned them down because he's not gonna lie for a dollar. That's the people I read about and follow, and before anyone says well you reading about Levi. Not so, haven't read these pages of posts because I could care less who he signs with, cause I know he's doing it for the money and everything comes out of his mouth in these coming commercials will be lies, cause he can't be faithful and commit to anything but a dollar.


----------



## brtesite

huntaddict70 said:


> I be glad when he does anounce it then all you levi followers can go buy a Matthews cause it'll be the best I the world. Then when PSE offers him a few more dollars he can announce that and everybody can sell their Mathews cause they will suck and PSE will be the "best". What happened to looking to people that had honor and respect and we're faithful, I'm not chasing nobody that's gonna stand in my face and lie just because they get paid to lie and talk about how special something is. Dudley's been offered 2 deals bigger than what he's getting now but turned them down because he's not gonna lie for a dollar. That's the people I read about and follow, and before anyone says well you reading about Levi. Not so, haven't read these pages of posts because I could care less who he signs with, cause I know he's doing it for the money and everything comes out of his mouth in these coming commercials will be lies, cause he can't be faithful and commit to anything but a dollar.


follow the money ,that's how we have evolved. careers in sports are very short & they all wish to max their earnings while they can.


----------



## mikesmith66

huntaddict70 said:


> I be glad when he does anounce it then all you levi followers can go buy a Matthews cause it'll be the best I the world. Then when PSE offers him a few more dollars he can announce that and everybody can sell their Mathews cause they will suck and PSE will be the "best". What happened to looking to people that had honor and respect and we're faithful, I'm not chasing nobody that's gonna stand in my face and lie just because they get paid to lie and talk about how special something is. Dudley's been offered 2 deals bigger than what he's getting now but turned them down because he's not gonna lie for a dollar. That's the people I read about and follow, and before anyone says well you reading about Levi. Not so, haven't read these pages of posts because I could care less who he signs with, cause I know he's doing it for the money and everything comes out of his mouth in these coming commercials will be lies, cause he can't be faithful and commit to anything but a dollar.


What is he lying about ? 

You do realize that the majority of professional shooters normally sign 3 year contracts. Levi is not the only pro that may change bow companies this year. They change jobs just like everyone else, and usually for the same reasons: to make a better living.


----------



## brtesite

What he is saying, is that when ever one changes to some thing else & claims this is the best there is, they are really say that what ever they had before is crap
If they say that what I am leaving is a great product, but I am going to XYZ because I have a better contract . Unfortunatly XYZ will not allow that 
There is no brand loyalty any more . I can't say as I blame them . The whole world runs on money


----------



## tree_frog

No brand loyalty and unfortunately that trickles down to shop shooters also in some cases, not all but there are always some that think it's owed to them.


----------



## kballer1

Bows are bows are bows. It is all about taking care of his family period. No matter what job you all have if you could cross the street for the same job but 50% increase in pay you
would be there in a minute. He could pick up an old XI or Astro & still kick arrs.
Any one that disrespects Levi for changing jobs is a complete FOOL.


----------



## MNarrow

Lol this thread is awesome


----------



## Huntin Hard

huntaddict70 said:


> I be glad when he does anounce it then all you levi followers can go buy a Matthews cause it'll be the best I the world. Then when PSE offers him a few more dollars he can announce that and everybody can sell their Mathews cause they will suck and PSE will be the "best". What happened to looking to people that had honor and respect and we're faithful, I'm not chasing nobody that's gonna stand in my face and lie just because they get paid to lie and talk about how special something is. Dudley's been offered 2 deals bigger than what he's getting now but turned them down because he's not gonna lie for a dollar. That's the people I read about and follow, and before anyone says well you reading about Levi. Not so, haven't read these pages of posts because I could care less who he signs with, cause I know he's doing it for the money and everything comes out of his mouth in these coming commercials will be lies, cause he can't be faithful and commit to anything but a dollar.


So his job is to shoot a bow, that's how he feeds his family. Your job is whatever you do and that's to feed your family. If you were making $75K a year, but were offered $110K a year at a new place or a old work place that wants you back, you're telling me you'd turn the job down to be loyal and faithful, and commit yourself to a company that pays you $35K a year less than what you could be making ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoot2thrill25

Don't most people switch equipment. I know I do. I've even switched from stuff I though I never would. So we all do it and it's fine, but a pro does it and he's a low life. I've had several jobs over the years and left them all for more money and I'm sure most of you have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD 6

who is Tim Gilingham singing with? I hear he will be shooting Cabelas store brand Regulator...


----------



## Huntin Hard

MAD 6 said:


> who is Tim Gilingham singing with? I hear he will be shooting Cabelas store brand Regulator...


Bowtech I'm pretty sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandskipper

This is starting to heat up and get good.... it's like watching Brett Favre leave the Packers to their nemesis Vikings. I need to pop some corn.


----------



## ontarget7

Huntin Hard said:


> Bowtech I'm pretty sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:wink:


----------



## huntaddict70

kballer1 said:


> Bows are bows are bows. It is all about taking care of his family period. No matter what job you all have if you could cross the street for the same job but 50% increase in pay you
> would be there in a minute. He could pick up an old XI or Astro & still kick arrs.
> Any one that disrespects Levi for changing jobs is a complete FOOL.


I disrespect Levi and "anyone" that stands in front of someone and tells a flat out lie for money. That's a damn fawnie .you sound like one that agreed with him for saying Elite was the best in the world and now Mathews is the best in the world and 3 years from now if he goes to Obsession they then will be the best bow ever and shooting one, well there's just nothing to it. Really. Keep idolizing people that will tell you a lie and you pay them for it. It's not about changing equipment, hell I do that, but I'm not going talk about how much I like something and how it's better than sliced bread when in my heart I know it's not true. If you are not telling the truth what are you doing?,you're telling a damn lie right. Plain and simple. Every one of those commercials are words of lies and "ONLY"said because of being paid to tell lies. But then in the same sentence shoot a deer and say "thank you Lord". That's why theirs no honesty in anything anymore. And yes you can take care of your family without deceiving everyone with telling a damn lie. so the ones that pay someone to tell them a lie and then you believe that lie,,,,well that sounds more like the damn fool.


----------



## catkinson

just wanted everyone to know before it gets out publically,* I will be shooting Elite bows *!
Thanks for all your support !


----------



## rattlinman

huntaddict70 said:


> I be glad when he does anounce it then all you levi followers can go buy a Matthews cause it'll be the best I the world. Then when PSE offers him a few more dollars he can announce that and everybody can sell their Mathews cause they will suck and PSE will be the "best". What happened to looking to people that had honor and respect and we're faithful, I'm not chasing nobody that's gonna stand in my face and lie just because they get paid to lie and talk about how special something is. Dudley's been offered 2 deals bigger than what he's getting now but turned them down because he's not gonna lie for a dollar. That's the people I read about and follow, and before anyone says well you reading about Levi. Not so, haven't read these pages of posts because I could care less who he signs with, cause I know he's doing it for the money and everything comes out of his mouth in these coming commercials will be lies, cause he can't be faithful and commit to anything but a dollar.


Get it out...let it all out. Follow your feelings Luke.


----------



## huntaddict70

Huntin Hard said:


> So his job is to shoot a bow, that's how he feeds his family. Your job is whatever you do and that's to feed your family. If you were making $75K a year, but were offered $110K a year at a new place or a old work place that wants you back, you're telling me you'd turn the job down to be loyal and faithful, and commit yourself to a company that pays you $35K a year less than what you could be making ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have done just that, because I'm not getting up and doing anything that I'm not happy with doing.and you know what, I can still go and buy anything I want and my kids have the best of everything. See most of you are missing my point. If you can make a better living at something different that's all good. But what you do that you're being paid to do or say and you know you would not feel that way or say that thing if you were not getting paid to do so is bull. So would you lie to your kids for money? Truth and integrity has to kick in at some point.


----------



## Sandskipper

You guys are jumping huntingaddict70 for simply telling the truth... and it is the truth no matter how you decide to slice it just like feeding family and paying the bills is the truth as well. Grapple with the reasons why a man does what he does but don't try to call the truth anything other than the truth.


----------



## BillyRay

huntaddict70 said:


> I be glad when he does anounce it then all you levi followers can go buy a Matthews cause it'll be the best I the world. Then when PSE offers him a few more dollars he can announce that and everybody can sell their Mathews cause they will suck and PSE will be the "best". What happened to looking to people that had honor and respect and we're faithful, I'm not chasing nobody that's gonna stand in my face and lie just because they get paid to lie and talk about how special something is. Dudley's been offered 2 deals bigger than what he's getting now but turned them down because he's not gonna lie for a dollar. That's the people I read about and follow, and before anyone says well you reading about Levi. Not so, haven't read these pages of posts because I could care less who he signs with, cause I know he's doing it for the money and everything comes out of his mouth in these coming commercials will be lies, cause he can't be faithful and commit to anything but a dollar.


Good grief dude no reason to get all emotional about this.....:chortle:


----------



## BillyRay

Sandskipper said:


> This is starting to heat up and get good.... it's like watching Brett Favre leave the Packers to their nemesis Vikings. I need to pop some corn.


All this thread was waiting on was a poster like huntaddict70 to finally have a good ole fashioned meltdown and start pecking away at his keyboard....LOL :lol::chortle:


----------



## huntaddict70

Sandskipper said:


> You guys are jumping huntingaddict70 for simply telling the truth... and it is the truth no matter how you decide to slice it just like feeding family and paying the bills is the truth as well. Grapple with the reasons why a man does what he does but don't try to call the truth anything other than the truth.


They know it's the truth. I think Levi is a hell of a bow shooter,and hunter, and I'm not saying anything wrong with changing companies to make more money. Just don't say all that BS in commercials knowing you don't belive it and feel that way just for a bigger check. Damn where's integrity gone? Very reason I have associates and not friends, a dollar make a man a liar in a minute.


----------



## craigxt

I guess everyone in advertising are all liars. That is what I got out of page 55. Haha


----------



## Gamover06

craigxt said:


> I guess everyone in advertising are all liars. That is what I got out of page 55. Haha


Hahaha that's what I gathered also. Levi changes companies and all of a sudden he is a liar that cant be trusted. I guess companies cant change their product in 3 years to be better then the current company one shoots for so companies should stop trying


----------



## friedm1

huntaddict70 said:


> I disrespect Levi and "anyone" that stands in front of someone and tells a flat out lie for money. That's a damn fawnie .you sound like one that agreed with him for saying Elite was the best in the world and now Mathews is the best in the world and 3 years from now if he goes to Obsession they then will be the best bow ever and shooting one, well there's just nothing to it. Really. Keep idolizing people that will tell you a lie and you pay them for it. It's not about changing equipment, hell I do that, but I'm not going talk about how much I like something and how it's better than sliced bread when in my heart I know it's not true. If you are not telling the truth what are you doing?,you're telling a damn lie right. Plain and simple. Every one of those commercials are words of lies and "ONLY"said because of being paid to tell lies. But then in the same sentence shoot a deer and say "thank you Lord". That's why theirs no honesty in anything anymore. And yes you can take care of your family without deceiving everyone with telling a damn lie. so the ones that pay someone to tell them a lie and then you believe that lie,,,,well that sounds more like the damn fool.


hahah, then you never had a bank account, watched an NFL game or drove a pick up truck. i feel like there are alot of people on this site who think Professional Wrestling is real.


----------



## Whaack

huntaddict70 said:


> I disrespect Levi and "anyone" that stands in front of someone and tells a flat out lie for money. That's a damn fawnie .you sound like one that agreed with him for saying Elite was the best in the world and now Mathews is the best in the world and 3 years from now if he goes to Obsession they then will be the best bow ever and shooting one, well there's just nothing to it. Really. Keep idolizing people that will tell you a lie and you pay them for it. It's not about changing equipment, hell I do that, but I'm not going talk about how much I like something and how it's better than sliced bread when in my heart I know it's not true. If you are not telling the truth what are you doing?,you're telling a damn lie right. Plain and simple. Every one of those commercials are words of lies and "ONLY"said because of being paid to tell lies. But then in the same sentence shoot a deer and say "thank you Lord". That's why theirs no honesty in anything anymore. And yes you can take care of your family without deceiving everyone with telling a damn lie. so the ones that pay someone to tell them a lie and then you believe that lie,,,,well that sounds more like the damn fool.



Oh please. You must not have a very good understanding of how professional sports of any kind work? 

I have owned and switched brands many times and I don't shoot to support my family. He shoots a bow to support his family. Saying a particular bow is the best you have shot doesn't ahve to be a lie. My Elite z28 was the best bow I had shot, for me, at that point of time. Technolgy and times change, and so do shooters if they are worth their weight in salt.


----------



## Garceau

I don't know Levi personally - I have had a few conversations with him and I have friends that know him REALLY well.

He is about as genuine a guy as you can find, he is strong in his faith and treats everyone well.

I don't expect him to come out and say he is leaving Elite because it is junk, I think he would tell you just the opposite.

Geez - this is business to these people.

On top of that I expect them to move about, I expect companies to have to continue to strive for the best equipment, models and shooters they can get. As archery in general will be better for it, the more strong competition we have amongst bow companies the better equipment will come out for all of us as customers .....

I think Donald Trump would be very proud of anyone trying to capitalize on their earnings/potential.........  its what makes 'Merica Great


----------



## Whaack

gamover06 said:


> hahaha that's what i gathered also. Levi changes companies and all of a sudden he is a liar that cant be trusted. I guess companies cant change their product in 3 years to be better then the current company one shoots for so companies should stop trying


exactly ^^^^^


----------



## MI1

friedm1 said:


> hahah, then you never had a bank account, watched an NFL game or drove a pick up truck. i feel like there are alot of people on this site who think Professional Wrestling is real.


It's not.......

 


sent from Jesus to you


----------



## MI1

Some of the strongest faith Christians in the Kalamazoo Michigan area are the biggest phonys and would sell there grandma's ashes for a $buck. !!!
Not to be trusted 

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## nestly

huntaddict70 said:


> ....Just don't say all that BS in commercials knowing you don't belive it and feel that way just for a bigger check. Damn where's integrity gone? Very reason I have associates and not friends, a dollar make a man a liar in a minute.


You don't know what he does or does not *believe*. 
Also, rarely does a pro archer say that "X" product is *better* than all the others in every way, they generally just point out particular features why people *may* like a product. "Shootability" for example, in the context that Elite has used it as a marketing phrase, primarily refers to ease of hold at full draw, so in that regard I think it's a valid/truthful selling point. In most cases anyone changing brands (including Levi) can have a clear conscience about previous endorsements because things change, including opinions.

The fact of the matter is that you, I, and everyone else who would make value judgments about sponsor changes or product endorsements would do the same thing if we were in a position where our livelihood was dependent on archery. When better opportunities present themselves, you take them.


----------



## mikesmith66

Perhaps there is some confusion....

*LIE*
noun
a false statement made with deliberate intent to deceive; an intentional untruth; a falsehood.

verb (used without object), lied, lying.
to speak falsely or utter untruth knowingly, as with intent to deceive.


*ADVERTISE*
verb (used with object), advertised, advertising.
to announce or praise (a product, service, etc.) in some public medium of communication in order to induce people to buy or use it:
to advertise a new brand of toothpaste.


----------



## nochance

loyalty? faithfulness?, You guys getting married or what? I like to shoot what i feel is the best bow for me period.


----------



## Andrew99

friedm1 said:


> hahah, then you never had a bank account, watched an NFL game or drove a pick up truck. i feel like there are alot of people on this site who think Professional Wrestling is real.


You mean to tell me stone cold Steve Austin isn't real? I'm calling bs. I saw him smash a beer against his head and throw chairs at people LIVE!


----------



## bstring

MI1 said:


> Some of the strongest faith Christians in the Kalamazoo Michigan area are the biggest phonys and would sell there grandma's ashes for a $buck. !!!
> Not to be trusted
> 
> sent from Jesus to you


You know this because ...... I guess you are Jesus.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

I love lamps. lain:


----------



## friedm1

bstring said:


> You know this because ...... I guess you are Jesus.


simple math says hes right, most people are awful when it all comes down to it and religous people are not exempt. Given the fact that what someone beleives shouldnt change how you feel about them im not sure it matters.


----------



## MNarrow

Lol, it's really setting in for some people that he is leaving Elite.


----------



## Sandskipper

friedm1 said:


> simple math says hes right, most people are awful when it all comes down to it and religous people are not exempt. Given the fact that what someone beleives shouldnt change how you feel about them im not sure it matters.


Replace the word "most" with the word "all".... it's in Gods word.


----------



## Sagittarius

I don't remember Levi saying Elite was better than Mathews when he switched.


----------



## MI1

friedm1 said:


> simple math says hes right, most people are awful when it all comes down to it and religous people are not exempt. Given the fact that what someone beleives shouldnt change how you feel about them im not sure it matters.


Oh...I've worked with many that are two faced fakes that Bible thump in front of many...but will lie and slit your momma's throat for a profit.
Sad...and I really lost respect for many that I thought were true to the core.
Levi may be true to the core. Only he knows.

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## friedm1

MI1 said:


> Oh...I've worked with many that are two faced fakes that Bible thump in front of many...but will lie and slit your momma's throat for a profit.
> Sad...and I really lost respect for many that I thought were true to the core.
> Levi may be true to the core. Only he knows.
> 
> sent from Jesus to you


yes, but his faith should play no part in why people purchase a bow, if it does i feel like the entire point is missed...its all a game...


----------



## rattlinman

Oh wow, we done brought religion into this sheet. It's goona be getting good now......:happy1::happy1::happy1:


----------



## primal-bow

huntaddict70 said:


> i be glad when he does anounce it then all you levi followers can go buy a matthews cause it'll be the best i the world. Then when pse offers him a few more dollars he can announce that and everybody can sell their mathews cause they will suck and pse will be the "best". What happened to looking to people that had honor and respect and we're faithful, i'm not chasing nobody that's gonna stand in my face and lie just because they get paid to lie and talk about how special something is. Dudley's been offered 2 deals bigger than what he's getting now but turned them down because he's not gonna lie for a dollar. That's the people i read about and follow, and before anyone says well you reading about levi. Not so, haven't read these pages of posts because i could care less who he signs with, cause i know he's doing it for the money and everything comes out of his mouth in these coming commercials will be lies, cause *he can't be faithful* and commit to anything but a dollar.


well if he is not faithful i call dibs on His ex-wife..LOL


----------



## Garceau

rattlinman said:


> Oh wow, we done brought religion into this sheet. It's goona be getting good now......:happy1::happy1::happy1:


ha ha ha......

I will say I am shooting Halon Comp X before Levi announcement - KG = TREND SETTER

Although if he goes Mathews he may rock the TRX


----------



## MI1

friedm1 said:


> yes, but his faith should play no part in why people purchase a bow, if it does i feel like the entire point is missed...its all a game...


I agree....but some people go home and pray about it before purchasing items.

I happily shoot a Alpine Verdict, not many Alpine shooters on here. If they tried them, more might switch. Great and I mean great customer service. The bow shoots phenomenal, love the cam system! 
But I didn't pick Alpine because some pro shooter, didn't bring religion in it. It's just a great bow.
If Levi is happy, good for him. He ultimately has to look in the mirror and support his family.

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## maxxis88

Nathan Brooks to Elite


----------



## Gamover06

I have been shooting Bear for the last 8 years and as some people know I am a bear "fanboy" (I love shooting bear and when people ask I tell them why so that makes me a "fanboy" and my opinion no longer holds water on AT) but if I were to go and shoot a Mathews and now believe that they are the best I have shot I guess I was lying before when I told people I though bear was the best and I would really be caught in a rock and a hard place if I were to get money from Mathews and still though they were the best...back to the topic at hand I love that there is no much attention to where someone will go I makes for a really good thread and whish there would have been one for Jesse because he deserves a 50 page thread also.


----------



## nestly

maxxis88 said:


> Nathan Brooks to Elite


Nathan was shooting really well last year... good for him.


----------



## huntaddict70

Not one person with all these BS reply gets it. I DON'T GIVE A DAMN what he shoots who he works for or any of that. Tha years he was with elite he advertised out of his own#$=%^€& mouth why he shoots elite. Now he's not leaving elite because it's a better product, he's leaving because he is offered more money to go somewhere else and "say" how good mathews is. And the sad part is alot of bought elite because he said was number 1, now you follow everything to see he signs with mathews and then sell your elite and go buy a mathews because this guy says it's better now. And he shoots a Mathews because it makes him a better archery and everyone needs to have one. But the funny thing is half of who will dump a grand in a bare bow with boo ooh because of the damn price. Well guess what, while you buy your levi tee shirts and buy everything he tells you to, they gonna pay him millions a year to stand there and bull#$×÷ you about why it's so good. So while he's making millions that has to go in his pocket you eat bologna sandwiches while you work overtime to buy that "Levi signature bow" that now is the best. And then catch him on his own property shooting a damn Martin. Please, so damn much hype and gullible people following somebody. Go shoot the damn bows and figure out what you want and need and stop being a follower letting people like that jack the damn prices up while they live high and the hog, oh go back a few pages and look at that piture of him laughing. Guess who he's laughing at now.


----------



## Eric Gregg

The prices on Elite's are going to go up. No way to keep them at the price range they are at now with that field of pro's they have on staff.


----------



## IRISH_11

WOW!!

What has this world come to?

Everyone take a deep breath and step outside your little boxes for a cotton picking minute.

Anyone who dabbles in tournament archery will tell you that there is NO manufacturer on the planet that makes what they would consider their ideal bow or if given the opportunity would not tweak the design to tailor his/her shooting style. 

Pro archers are no different. They sign-contracts based on what is best for them and their family. They are bought and paid for just like NASCAR drivers. They are not going to publicly bash the hand that feeds them. Archery is a small community and the pros are less than 100. The top pro archers are great archers because of the time and dedication they put into their respective discipline. They could shoot the same scores with ANY bow. That being said I'm sure some bows fit their style better. Let's say your a pro and you shoot brand X lights out but brand X doesn't pay contingency. Are you going to shoot brand X or switch to Brand Y that pays $12K to win knowing that you could still win with brand Y? It's a no brainer people.

Tournament archery is like 2% of the sales of the major bow companies hence they do not cater to the minority. They cater to the hunters or 98% of the market share. Companies are annually offering less and less of a choice when it comes to competition bows due to the declining numbers in 3-D & Target archery. Finding the ideal 3-D or Target archery bow is becoming scarce. Just like NASCAR drivers need a good chassis to compete so do the pro archers. The perfect shot requires the ornate ability to repeat consistency in the shot cycle. The shot process is dynamic similar to a golf swing. If you break down the golf swing of PGA tour pros frame by frame you will notice that they are all unique. Posture, alignment, backswing, downswing etc. all vary from pro to pro. The one constant is the club face at he point of impact amongst all the pros is the same. The same holds true for the pro archer. At the moment of release they are all dynamically the same otherwise the results would vary. How each one gets to the moment of release will vary. Pre-draw, draw, aim, pre-load, load, relax etc. will all vary but at he moment the release fires they are all at a place dynamically that allows the arrow to clear the bow with little to no influence from the archer.


----------



## bstring

huntaddict70 said:


> Not one person with all these BS reply gets it. I DON'T GIVE A DAMN what he shoots who he works for or any of that. Tha years he was with elite he advertised out of his own#$=%^€& mouth why he shoots elite. Now he's not leaving elite because it's a better product, he's leaving because he is offered more money to go somewhere else and "say" how good mathews is. And the sad part is alot of bought elite because he said was number 1, now you follow everything to see he signs with mathews and then sell your elite and go buy a mathews because this guy says it's better now. And he shoots a Mathews because it makes him a better archery and everyone needs to have one. But the funny thing is half of who will dump a grand in a bare bow with boo ooh because of the damn price. Well guess what, while you buy your levi tee shirts and buy everything he tells you to, they gonna pay him millions a year to stand there and bull#$×÷ you about why it's so good. So while he's making millions that has to go in his pocket you eat bologna sandwiches while you work overtime to buy that "Levi signature bow" that now is the best. And then catch him on his own property shooting a damn Martin. Please, so damn much hype and gullible people following somebody. Go shoot the damn bows and figure out what you want and need and stop being a follower letting people like that jack the damn prices up while they live high and the hog, oh go back a few pages and look at that piture of him laughing. Guess who he's laughing at now.


Calm down beavis. You're going to soil you drawers.


----------



## apeshot

lol the high school girl drama


----------



## Bryan Thacker

BillyRay said:


> All this thread was waiting on was a poster like huntaddict70 to finally have a good ole fashioned meltdown and start pecking away at his keyboard....LOL :lol::chortle:


Nailed it!


----------



## nestly

huntaddict70 said:


> Not one person with all these BS reply gets it. I DON'T GIVE A DAMN what he shoots who he works for or any of that. Tha years he was with elite he advertised out of his own#$=%^€& mouth why he shoots elite. Now he's not leaving elite because it's a better product, he's leaving because he is offered more money to go somewhere else and "say" how good mathews is. And the sad part is alot of bought elite because he said was number 1, now you follow everything to see he signs with mathews and then sell your elite and go buy a mathews because this guy says it's better now. And he shoots a Mathews because it makes him a better archery and everyone needs to have one. But the funny thing is half of who will dump a grand in a bare bow with boo ooh because of the damn price. Well guess what, while you buy your levi tee shirts and buy everything he tells you to, they gonna pay him millions a year to stand there and bull#$×÷ you about why it's so good. So while he's making millions that has to go in his pocket you eat bologna sandwiches while you work overtime to buy that "Levi signature bow" that now is the best. And then catch him on his own property shooting a damn Martin. Please, so damn much hype and gullible people following somebody. Go shoot the damn bows and figure out what you want and need and stop being a follower letting people like that jack the damn prices up while they live high and the hog, oh go back a few pages and look at that piture of him laughing. Guess who he's laughing at now.




Of course he endorses the brand(s) that write him checks, but I challenge you to find one quote where he said Elite was the "best", or where he said anyone should buy one based solely on his endorsement. Yeah, I'm sure some people did pick Elite just because Levi shot them, but that's their choice and no different that the hundreds of other product that we buy/use daily. Still not sure why you'd get so bent out of shape over product endorsements that are no different than they have been for decades for a wide range of products?


----------



## cschwanz

I can see some of the various ads/pro contracts etc swinging some purchases here and there, other than the blind sheep. Levi makes his living from shooting. He can't risk that on crap equipment. Is his new stuff better than his old or vice versa? Maybe, maybe not but that's an individual call for the person shooting it. Levi, nor anyone else can make that call for anyone but themselves. If signing a shooter makes buyers think "huh, it cant be all bad if he's shooting them in his tournaments and tv show. Maybe I should go look at them and see what the fuss is about.", then that's a win for the company and potentially the buyer if they find they like the new one better than their old.


----------



## shootstraight

huntaddict70 said:


> Not one person with all these BS reply gets it. I DON'T GIVE A DAMN what he shoots who he works for or any of that. Tha years he was with elite he advertised out of his own#$=%^€& mouth why he shoots elite. Now he's not leaving elite because it's a better product, he's leaving because he is offered more money to go somewhere else and "say" how good mathews is. And the sad part is alot of bought elite because he said was number 1, now you follow everything to see he signs with mathews and then sell your elite and go buy a mathews because this guy says it's better now. And he shoots a Mathews because it makes him a better archery and everyone needs to have one. But the funny thing is half of who will dump a grand in a bare bow with boo ooh because of the damn price. Well guess what, while you buy your levi tee shirts and buy everything he tells you to, they gonna pay him millions a year to stand there and bull#$×÷ you about why it's so good. So while he's making millions that has to go in his pocket you eat bologna sandwiches while you work overtime to buy that "Levi signature bow" that now is the best. And then catch him on his own property shooting a damn Martin. Please, so damn much hype and gullible people following somebody. Go shoot the damn bows and figure out what you want and need and stop being a follower letting people like that jack the damn prices up while they live high and the hog, oh go back a few pages and look at that piture of him laughing. Guess who he's laughing at now.


You need to seriously consider decaf coffee. I'd suggest shooting a better brand bow that way you won't be so grumpy :shade:


----------



## rattlinman

huntaddict70 said:


> Not one person with all these BS reply gets it. I DON'T GIVE A DAMN what he shoots who he works for or any of that. Tha years he was with elite he advertised out of his own#$=%^€& mouth why he shoots elite. Now he's not leaving elite because it's a better product, he's leaving because he is offered more money to go somewhere else and "say" how good mathews is. And the sad part is alot of bought elite because he said was number 1, now you follow everything to see he signs with mathews and then sell your elite and go buy a mathews because this guy says it's better now. And he shoots a Mathews because it makes him a better archery and everyone needs to have one. But the funny thing is half of who will dump a grand in a bare bow with boo ooh because of the damn price. Well guess what, while you buy your levi tee shirts and buy everything he tells you to, they gonna pay him millions a year to stand there and bull#$×÷ you about why it's so good. So while he's making millions that has to go in his pocket you eat bologna sandwiches while you work overtime to buy that "Levi signature bow" that now is the best. And then catch him on his own property shooting a damn Martin. Please, so damn much hype and gullible people following somebody. Go shoot the damn bows and figure out what you want and need and stop being a follower letting people like that jack the damn prices up while they live high and the hog, oh go back a few pages and look at that piture of him laughing. Guess who he's laughing at now.


Anger is strong in this one. Jealous much brother? And just so you know, I would never eat bologna sandwiches. I'm sponsored by Pork, the other white meat, and it's the best meat you will ever eat. I swear!



bstring said:


> Calm down beavis. You're going to soil you drawers.


I think you are too late!


----------



## rattlinman

Garceau said:


> ha ha ha......
> 
> I will say I am shooting Halon Comp X before Levi announcement - KG = TREND SETTER
> 
> Although if he goes Mathews he may rock the TRX


Actually, I heard he was going to turn them down until he heard you were shooting one. That's when "the switch" was made!

I wonder what is new catch phrase will be - I'm Baaack!


----------



## Garceau

rattlinman said:


> Actually, I heard he was going to turn them down until he heard you were shooting one. That's when "the switch" was made!
> 
> I wonder what is new catch phrase will be - I'm Baaack!


You probably heard right....but it would be of ill tastes for me to brag on myself.....

However I may shoot some other brand for hunting - that will cause havoc with the followers of me I know. I know which brand I WONT be shooting this year....LOL


----------



## Robert43

How long before the lock down?


----------



## craigxt

Robert43 said:


> How long before the lock down?


In 2 more melt downs.


----------



## thawk

Funny how all the focus is on levi when so many pros are moving around or at least have their contracts up this year.
Predictions for next year

Levi Mathews
Tim G Bowtech
Paige G Bowtech (already announced)
Alex W. PSE (already announced) 
Ben E. Mathews
Nathan B. Elite
Jessie B. Elite (if he leaves hoyt)

Looks like our sport is full of lying, disloyal, scumbags. And we can't forget the Reo and Logan have shot for Martin, hoyt, Mathews, and now elite. Tim G has also shot for Mathews and Hoyt. Rodger W has changed bow companies, Henry B is now at bowtech and Darien C is at Elite.
And it's funny that one post praised Dudley for turning down two offers and being "loyal" but when I met dud he shot for Mathews.

Sounds like if anyone buys a bow from any company we were tricked into it by a lying shooter that will do/say anything for money.


----------



## jtelarkin08

huntaddict70 said:


> Not one person with all these BS reply gets it. I DON'T GIVE A DAMN what he shoots who he works for or any of that. Tha years he was with elite he advertised out of his own#$=%^€& mouth why he shoots elite. Now he's not leaving elite because it's a better product, he's leaving because he is offered more money to go somewhere else and "say" how good mathews is. And the sad part is alot of bought elite because he said was number 1, now you follow everything to see he signs with mathews and then sell your elite and go buy a mathews because this guy says it's better now. And he shoots a Mathews because it makes him a better archery and everyone needs to have one. But the funny thing is half of who will dump a grand in a bare bow with boo ooh because of the damn price. Well guess what, while you buy your levi tee shirts and buy everything he tells you to, they gonna pay him millions a year to stand there and bull#$×÷ you about why it's so good. So while he's making millions that has to go in his pocket you eat bologna sandwiches while you work overtime to buy that "Levi signature bow" that now is the best. And then catch him on his own property shooting a damn Martin. Please, so damn much hype and gullible people following somebody. Go shoot the damn bows and figure out what you want and need and stop being a follower letting people like that jack the damn prices up while they live high and the hog, oh go back a few pages and look at that piture of him laughing. Guess who he's laughing at now.


Lol. Well if we're gonna be honest. When he went to elite their bows were far better than anything Mathews had out. Now Mathews has come out with the line of halon bows and in my opinion the new target bows are better than the elite target bows. So in this case not only is he doing it for the money but also the fact that Mathews came out with some bad ass bows. 

Your something else by the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98

huntaddict70 said:


> They know it's the truth. I think Levi is a hell of a bow shooter,and hunter, and I'm not saying anything wrong with changing companies to make more money. Just don't say all that BS in commercials knowing you don't belive it and feel that way just for a bigger check. Damn where's integrity gone? Very reason I have associates and not friends, a dollar make a man a liar in a minute.


Remember the last 3 seasons when Chris Brackett changed bow sponsors each year. It was matthews was the best ever, then Martin is the best bow I ever shot, and this year its Elite is the best of the best! LOL I couldnt help but shake my head and laugh at how he changed so quick and made those bow videos.


----------



## jdaf

Tag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Thacker

So now that we know Levi is going to Mathews,are the rumors true about Jesse Broadwater sporting the Black & Gold as well???


----------



## primal-bow

huntaddict70 said:


> Not one person with all these BS reply gets it. I DON'T GIVE A DAMN what he shoots who he works for or any of that. Tha years he was with elite he advertised out of his own#$=%^€& mouth why he shoots elite. Now he's not leaving elite because it's a better product, he's leaving because he is offered more money to go somewhere else and "say" how good mathews is. And the sad part is alot of bought elite because he said was number 1, now you follow everything to see he signs with mathews and then sell your elite and go buy a mathews because this guy says it's better now. And he shoots a Mathews because it makes him a better archery and everyone needs to have one. But the funny thing is half of who will dump a grand in a bare bow with boo ooh because of the damn price. Well guess what, while you buy your levi tee shirts and buy everything he tells you to, they gonna pay him millions a year to stand there and bull#$×÷ you about why it's so good. So while he's making millions that has to go in his pocket you eat bologna sandwiches while you work overtime to buy that "Levi signature bow" that now is the best. And then catch him on his own property shooting a damn Martin. Please, so damn much hype and gullible people following somebody. Go shoot the damn bows and figure out what you want and need and stop being a follower letting people like that jack the damn prices up while they live high and the hog, oh go back a few pages and look at that piture of him laughing. Guess who he's laughing at now.



View attachment 5153465

Guess who he's laughing at huntaddict70?

what do i win?


----------



## Whaack

ppkaprince98 said:


> Remember the last 3 seasons when Chris Brackett changed bow sponsors each year. It was matthews was the best ever, then Martin is the best bow I ever shot, and this year its Elite is the best of the best! LOL I couldnt help but shake my head and laugh at how he changed so quick and made those bow videos.


For some people its all about pimping themselves out. For others its not. CB, ya I would say he will pimp himself for any sum of money. For Levi, I believe he truly beleives in the products he chooses. Just because you promote a product doesn't automatically mean you are a pimp. And just because you change a product doesn't mean you are a liar.


----------



## Gamover06

jtelarkin08 said:


> Lol. Well if we're gonna be honest. When he went to elite their bows were far better than anything Mathews had out. Now Mathews has come out with the line of halon bows and in my opinion the new target bows are better than the elite target bows. So in this case not only is he doing it for the money but also the fact that Mathews came out with some bad ass bows.
> 
> Your something else by the way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ding ding ding ding.....but according to Huntaddict70 that is not possible to do...he said that Elite was the best so now he can not find another company better 3 years down the road. The fact the Huntaddict is arguing that we work hard to buy our material items while Levi sits in his nice house collecting his pay checks is laughable. Levi works his tail off to be the best shooter and hunts his tail off to make his show successful but that just goes by the ways side to him. Obsession, bear, and many more bow companies don't pay millions of dollars to shooters and their bows are still north of 900 dollars......WHY.... because people will pay that much for a great shooting bow. Everything you buy is marked up and usually marked up 30% plus from what it cost to make. I don't know what rock you have been under but in order for companies to sell products they use marketing whether it be in a magazine, on a billboard, or a person to endorse it that's just the facts of life Jack. I guess Levi is supposed to stay brand loyal and shoot a bow that he might not have the confidence in that he has with a different company.. Golfers switch club companies all that time...why because another company might come along to where they hit the ball better and that new company might give them the edge they need to win more which means.......More money 
I love keyboard arguing it makes me feel bigger then life....hahaha LIAR

P.S. congrats to all the shooters that are collecting checks for being good shooters I wish I could do the same...


----------



## ppkaprince98

Whaack said:


> For some people its all about pimping themselves out. For others its not. CB, ya I would say he will pimp himself for any sum of money. For Levi, I believe he truly beleives in the products he chooses. Just because you promote a product doesn't automatically mean you are a pimp. And just because you change a product doesn't mean you are a liar.


x2 :cheers:


----------



## nestly

Bryan Thacker said:


> ....are the rumors true about Jesse Broadwater sporting the Black & Gold as well???


All I know is that it seems odd that he's not posting about the new Hoyts and he's not in any promotion ads or pics for the new line. He did make a simple "tada" FB post when the 2017 line was revealed, and he did have a Hoyt in his Nov hunting pics (not sure if it was 2017 model?) Maybe he's just taking a break, (he has mentioned needing to take time off to recharge recently) but considering that he won 3 Shooter of the Year titles in 2016, it sure seems like Hoyt would want him in their promotions.


----------



## cschwanz

Gamover06 said:


> P.S. congrats to all the shooters that are collecting checks for being good shooters I wish I could do the same...


^ Most real statement in 58 pages, lol.


----------



## BillyRay

huntaddict70 said:


> Not one person with all these BS reply gets it. I DON'T GIVE A DAMN what he shoots who he works for or any of that. Tha years he was with elite he advertised out of his own#$=%^€& mouth why he shoots elite. Now he's not leaving elite because it's a better product, he's leaving because he is offered more money to go somewhere else and "say" how good mathews is. And the sad part is alot of bought elite because he said was number 1, now you follow everything to see he signs with mathews and then sell your elite and go buy a mathews because this guy says it's better now. And he shoots a Mathews because it makes him a better archery and everyone needs to have one. But the funny thing is half of who will dump a grand in a bare bow with boo ooh because of the damn price. Well guess what, while you buy your levi tee shirts and buy everything he tells you to, they gonna pay him millions a year to stand there and bull#$×÷ you about why it's so good. So while he's making millions that has to go in his pocket you eat bologna sandwiches while you work overtime to buy that "Levi signature bow" that now is the best. And then catch him on his own property shooting a damn Martin. Please, so damn much hype and gullible people following somebody. Go shoot the damn bows and figure out what you want and need and stop being a follower letting people like that jack the damn prices up while they live high and the hog, oh go back a few pages and look at that piture of him laughing. Guess who he's laughing at now.


Man this thread is just too much for you to handle.


----------



## rattlinman

nestly said:


> All I know is that it seems odd that he's not posting about the new Hoyts and he's not in any promotion ads or pics for the new line. He did make a simple "tada" FB post when the 2017 line was revealed, and he did have a Hoyt in his Nov hunting pics (not sure if it was 2017 model?) Maybe he's just taking a break, (he has mentioned needing to take time off to recharge recently) but considering that he won 3 Shooter of the Year titles in 2016, it sure seems like Hoyt would want him in their promotions.


Jesse leaving Hoyt would definitely hit home considering how many quality shooters Hoyt has let slip away the last couple of years. Kinda got me curious now......


----------



## blade37defender

huntaddict70 said:


> And the sad part is alot of bought elite because he said was number 1, now you follow everything to see he signs with mathews and then sell your elite and go buy a mathews because this guy says it's better now. And he shoots a Mathews because it makes him a better archery and everyone needs to have one.


I bet you drive a Chevrolet because Dale Earnhardt did, huh?



IRISH_11 said:


> Companies are annually offering less and less of a choice when it comes to competition bows due to the declining numbers in 3-D & Target archery. Finding the ideal 3-D or Target archery bow is becoming scarce.


I'd say 3D numbers are increasing at incredibly fast rates. Finding the ideal bow period is why we're all here and why the archery industry is still in business. It sure isn't because people are wearing their bows out.



thawk said:


> Levi Mathews
> Tim G Bowtech
> Ben E. Mathews
> Jessie B. Elite


Levi Mathews (I believe you are correct)
Tim G Bowtech (I see him staying with PSE for a while, could be wrong)
Ben E. Mathews (maybe)
Jessie B. Elite (I believe Jesse is gone from Hoyt. Follow the dollar signs in this case. He's going to wear Men's Known Pro out this year and would be giving up waaaay too much money in contingency to stay at Hoyt. I see him with Mathews simply because I don't see how Elite can afford the staff they have already.)


----------



## bowhuntermitch

blade37defender said:


> I bet you drive a Chevrolet because Dale Earnhardt did, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say 3D numbers are increasing at incredibly fast rates. Finding the ideal bow period is why we're all here and why the archery industry is still in business. It sure isn't because people are wearing their bows out.
> 
> 
> 
> Levi Mathews (I believe you are correct)
> Tim G Bowtech (I see him staying with PSE for a while, could be wrong)
> Ben E. Mathews (maybe)
> Jessie B. Elite (I believe Jesse is gone from Hoyt. Follow the dollar signs in this case. * He's going to wear Men's Known Pro out this year and would be giving up waaaay too much money in contingency to stay at Hoyt.* I see him with Mathews simply because I don't see how Elite can afford the staff they have already.)


Exaclty why I see him going elsewhere with high contingency payouts. Elite or Mathews would be my guess as well. Prime is also one I could see him shooting.


----------



## Garceau

Just something for all to think about - just because we see them holding a check with a certain amount on it for picture purposes at any time they could have something reflecting differently in their actual contract - 

but regardless of that Jesse will go/or stay with whomever he feels will benefit him the most.....he gets to make that choice, he earned it.


----------



## TSwift

lets get this to 60 pages :shade:


----------



## ontheline

It has nothing to do with being loyal, this a job for some of them. A JOB! Let me ask you a question, if your employer was paying you $25 an hour, and another offered you $50, would you stay just to be "loyal"? To say these guys are just pimping themselves out because they are looking for a better offer is ridiculous. The truth is, most of these guys could go out and shoot for any brand of bow and win, so the equipment is not the deciding factor, its what that company can do for their quality of life.


----------



## thawk

I'm lost on the page count. Mine says page 72 and post 1436????


----------



## ThunderEagle

thawk said:


> I'm lost on the page count. Mine says page 72 and post 1436????


The number of posts per page is configurable in your settings. For instance, mine is only at 48.


----------



## Irish66

billyray said:


> man this thread is just too much for you to handle.


lmao


----------



## Garceau

One person is really hung up on the loyalty.... even made some pretty bold statement regarding Levi loyalty. 

But let's flip the script......same scenario. Where is the manufacturer loyalty to do something to keep them?

Mic drop.....

It's just business folks. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## catkinson

Romans 3:23 "for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God"

After reading some of the above statements I think some of us need to take planks out of our own Eyes before judging the spec in another's Eye . 
I think what the world needs more is love and less judgmentalism - I have already seen some Christian bashing on here but some of the most judgemental people I know claim to be atheist-yes I know there are Christians who are hypocritical but all of us really are in one way or another hypocritical -can we not all get along?


----------



## shootstraight

Garceau said:


> One person is really hung up on the loyalty.... even made some pretty bold statement regarding Levi loyalty.
> 
> But let's flip the script......same scenario. Where is the manufacturer loyalty to do something to keep them?
> 
> Mic drop.....
> 
> It's just business folks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They have it, it's called a P&L (profit and loss) statement. If they have to man up a bunch more money to keep said archer, they crunch the numbers and see whether it's profitable or not. I agree it's business, to say that someone has to be loyal is very naive. He's not leaving Elite with bad feelings, yet then again he is a liar and a bad Christian guy to boot : /


----------



## huntaddict70

Gamover06 said:


> Ding ding ding ding.....but according to Huntaddict70 that is not possible to do...he said that Elite was the best so now he can not find another company better 3 years down the road. The fact the Huntaddict is arguing that we work hard to buy our material items while Levi sits in his nice house collecting his pay checks is laughable. Levi works his tail off to be the best shooter and hunts his tail off to make his show successful but that just goes by the ways side to him. Obsession, bear, and many more bow companies don't pay millions of dollars to shooters and their bows are still north of 900 dollars......WHY.... because people will pay that much for a great shooting bow. Everything you buy is marked up and usually marked up 30% plus from what it cost to make. I don't know what rock you have been under but in order for companies to sell products they use marketing whether it be in a magazine, on a billboard, or a person to endorse it that's just the facts of life Jack. I guess Levi is supposed to stay brand loyal and shoot a bow that he might not have the confidence in that he has with a different company.. Golfers switch club companies all that time...why because another company might come along to where they hit the ball better and that new company might give them the edge they need to win more which means.......More money
> I love keyboard arguing it makes me feel bigger then life....hahaha LIAR
> 
> P.S. congrats to all the shooters that are collecting checks for being good shooters I wish I could do the same...


That's not what I said.,if you gonna run your mouth, be correct. I said he doesn't give a horses ass about what bow he shoots, he "says" what the company pays him to say whether it's true or not. He's just a living ass salesman like most are. Very few tell the truth, no honesty at all, all about the dollar. That's the truth whether you admit or not. That man just like 99% of them will stand in your face and lie like hell to get you to buy a product, and week minded people fall for it because they can't make a decision on their own so they just "follow" someone that has them snowballed.


----------



## BillyRay

huntaddict70 said:


> That's not what I said.,if you gonna run your mouth, be correct. I said he doesn't give a horses ass about what bow he shoots, he "says" what the company pays him to say whether it's true or not. He's just a living ass salesman like most are. Very few tell the truth, no honesty at all, all about the dollar. That's the truth whether you admit or not. That man just like 99% of them will stand in your face and lie like hell to get you to buy a product, and week minded people fall for it because they can't make a decision on their own so they just "follow" someone that has them snowballed.


I've never seen anyone get more asshurt over these type threads as you. It's actually entertaining watching your meltdown.


----------



## thawk

Garceau said:


> One person is really hung up on the loyalty.... even made some pretty bold statement regarding Levi loyalty.
> 
> But let's flip the script......same scenario. Where is the manufacturer loyalty to do something to keep them?
> 
> Mic drop.....
> 
> It's just business folks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good point and sense non of us know the details how can anyone say he isn't loyal. For all we know Elite may have cut the money in half from his previous contract. They might have felt they got what they wanted and now don't "need" to spend that much money on one shooter.
It's all speculation and we will never know the whole story


----------



## thawk

huntaddict70 said:


> That's not what I said.,if you gonna run your mouth, be correct. I said he doesn't give a horses ass about what bow he shoots, he "says" what the company pays him to say whether it's true or not. He's just a living ass salesman like most are. Very few tell the truth, no honesty at all, all about the dollar. That's the truth whether you admit or not. That man just like 99% of them will stand in your face and lie like hell to get you to buy a product, and week minded people fall for it because they can't make a decision on their own so they just "follow" someone that has them snowballed.


Isn't saying what they want him to say, being loyal????


----------



## shootstraight

huntaddict70 said:


> That's not what I said.,if you gonna run your mouth, be correct. I said he doesn't give a horses ass about what bow he shoots, he "says" what the company pays him to say whether it's true or not. He's just a living ass salesman like most are. Very few tell the truth, no honesty at all, all about the dollar. That's the truth whether you admit or not. That man just like 99% of them will stand in your face and lie like hell to get you to buy a product, and week minded people fall for it because they can't make a decision on their own so they just "follow" someone that has them snowballed.


You just like to argue, that's what this is about. Have you ever had several of something that you liked just as much. I have shot several brands and won money with them. I've had tons of different brands of cars, trucks, boats, bikes, fishing poles, golf clubs and anything else out there. I liked them all in various different ways, I would defend whatever I had at the time. I wasn't lying, if I got paid to play I would recommend what I was using. If you're too simple to understand that someone sponsored to shoot will recommend what he shoots then that's your problem. To arbitrarily suggest that all sponsored shooters are liars and whatever else you're claiming is really quite ignorant.


----------



## Altec111

Jesse is going Mathews. I can say that with a very high level of certainty. 

Get off the high horse everyone. This is a profession, they do this for money. Any person on this thread would leave their job for more money or perks. 

Pros aren't fanboys, they don't have to be.


----------



## mikesmith66

thawk said:


> Isn't saying what they want him to say, being loyal????


No, it's lying. Keep up here ! :shade:


----------



## Gamover06

mikesmith66 said:


> No, it's lying. Keep up here ! :shade:


Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain

In for the march to 100 pages..


----------



## Gamover06

huntaddict70 said:


> That's not what I said.,if you gonna run your mouth, be correct. I said he doesn't give a horses ass about what bow he shoots, he "says" what the company pays him to say whether it's true or not. He's just a living ass salesman like most are. Very few tell the truth, no honesty at all, all about the dollar. That's the truth whether you admit or not. That man just like 99% of them will stand in your face and lie like hell to get you to buy a product, and week minded people fall for it because they can't make a decision on their own so they just "follow" someone that has them snowballed.


I am running my fingers. Hahaha sorry that everyone is miss quoting you. Did not mean to raise your blood pressure. I was simply stating my case just like you. Don't want to upset anyone. All in good fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thawk

mikesmith66 said:


> No, it's lying. Keep up here ! :shade:


Sorry, I'm a little slow


----------



## thawk

Altec111 said:


> Jesse is going Mathews. I can say that with a very high level of certainty.
> 
> Get off the high horse everyone. This is a profession, they do this for money. Any person on this thread would leave their job for more money or perks.
> 
> Pros aren't fanboys, they don't have to be.


I don't know why I never considered him going to mathews, I just figured Elite but Mathews has always been willing to pay a little more then Hoyt or PSE. If the have Levi and Jessie "catch us if you can" will be back in play


----------



## rattlinman

catkinson said:


> Romans 3:23 "for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God"
> 
> After reading some of the above statements I think some of us need to take planks out of our own Eyes before judging the spec in another's Eye .
> I think what the world needs more is love and less judgmentalism - I have already seen some Christian bashing on here but some of the most judgemental people I know claim to be atheist-yes I know there are Christians who are hypocritical but all of us really are in one way or another hypocritical -can we not all get along?


Hey John Lennon, try to explain this to old huntaddict. All he needs is love.


----------



## rattlinman

thawk said:


> I don't know why I never considered him going to mathews, I just figured Elite but Mathews has always been willing to pay a little more then Hoyt or PSE. If the have Levi and Jessie "catch us if you can" will be back in play


Well if Levi has been enticed back to Mathews and Jesse is now joining their payroll, it would hard not to argue that the Pros don't sell bows. Thats alot of money to invest in non-revenue generating advertising. I bet it didn't take all three years for Mathews to realize it after losing Levi.


----------



## craigxt

This will definitely make 100 pages. Anyone else need to let it all out on this thread? 

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Only 41 more pages!


----------



## mikesmith66

BowHuntnKY said:


> Only 41 more pages!


We need to average approx. 1.5 pages a day for the next 29 days to get there by Jan 1. We did 4 pages today !


----------



## NY_bowhunter

Ya know ..... I had to take a leak on page 45. I'm now on page 57 and I don't have to go anymore. Will this hit 60 pages?? Oh lawd ... I do hope I don't have to go #2 BUT if that happens, I'm sure it'll be far more exciting than where this Levi guy winds up. LMAO


----------



## Whaack

This thread is going to 100 for sure. Even if he announces tomorrow. [emoji1018][emoji1018][emoji1303][emoji1303]


----------



## Sandskipper

Whaack said:


> This thread is going to 100 for sure. Even if he announces tomorrow. [emoji1018][emoji1018][emoji1303][emoji1303]


100% agree! Once he announces this thread will go into mud slinging mode! Haha


----------



## Supersteeb

Y'alls heads would implode if Levi happened to end up at Hoyt to replace jesse. Would be entertaining lol


----------



## BillyRay

Sandskipper said:


> 100% agree! Once he announces this thread will go into mud slinging mode! Haha


It will be the trolls crawling out from under their rocks saying "I TOLD YOU SO" so they can try and claim their .3 seconds of ArcheryTalk fame and feel important for once in their lives....LOL :chortle:


----------



## Sandskipper

BillyRay said:


> It will be the trolls crawling out from under their rocks saying "I TOLD YOU SO" so they can try and claim their .3 seconds of ArcheryTalk fame and feel important for once in their lives....LOL :chortle:


Exactly!


----------



## craigxt

I really don't care what he decides to do for himself and his family. As long as they are happy and I get entertainment out of this thread. By the way, anyone gonna hit the woods for some late season bowhunting?

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

Bump... because this thread is slow.
Row the Boat !

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## Arbowhunter32

Does anyone know where Levi is going yet? Lol&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## pabuck

Arbowhunter32 said:


> Does anyone know where Levi is going yet? Lol&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56877;


I do.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadyoutdoors

It's about time he says who he's shooting for. I can see why he did it, it's hard picturing levi with one if those in his hands tho. Congrats levi


----------



## bojangles808

my sources are telling me levi is signing with GearHead


----------



## kscumminsdriver

blade37defender said:


> Jessie B. Elite (I believe Jesse is gone from Hoyt. Follow the dollar signs in this case. He's going to wear Men's Known Pro out this year and would be giving up waaaay too much money in contingency to stay at Hoyt. I see him with Mathews simply because I don't see how Elite can afford the staff they have already.)


That's a pretty good thought process... 

So we can add more fuel to the fire; are Dan and Emily in a contract year? Dan hasn't been on the BowJunky podcasts in a long while so all quiet on that front...


----------



## maxxis88

kscumminsdriver said:


> That's a pretty good thought process...
> 
> So we can add more fuel to the fire; are Dan and Emily in a contract year? Dan hasn't been on the BowJunky podcasts in a long while so all quiet on that front...


Very true!


----------



## Huntin Hard

kscumminsdriver said:


> That's a pretty good thought process...
> 
> So we can add more fuel to the fire; are Dan and Emily in a contract year? Dan hasn't been on the BowJunky podcasts in a long while so all quiet on that front...


They're a power couple now, like Levi and Samantha. They'd be fools to let them go, anyways Dan posted a picture on facebook hunting with a Mathews. 


My guess for Jesse is mathews because they pay the most contingency for known pro as of know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

Regarding contingency. Even when an archer has an outstanding year, they probably win at most 3-5 tournaments that would pay full contingency, right? Of course it's better to be shooting for the company that pays the most to win, but it's not like the others don't also pay, they just pay less, so the actual gain is the difference, not the face value. Still not insignificant, but depending on the other contract terms, contingency may not be as big a factor as it seems.


----------



## brtesite

If all of these moves are true, there will be a ton of high dollar shooting shirts available for second hand Rose stores


----------



## Whaack

Supersteeb said:


> Y'alls heads would implode if Levi happened to end up at Hoyt to replace jesse. Would be entertaining lol


If Levi ends up anywhere other than Mathews this thread will become a dumpster fire. [emoji3][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## nestly

Hey... where did the PSE code breaking post go? :dontknow:


----------



## spyderGelement

I heard he's following Dave Watson over to gearhead archery for that little bow, true story, got it from a reasonably reliable source.


----------



## nestly

spyderGelement said:


> I heard he's following Dave Watson over to gearhead archery for that little bow, true story, got it from a reasonably reliable source.


I have video of Brady Ellison shooting a GearHead bow.


----------



## BillyRay

So where are these rumors of Jesse Broadwater going to Mathews coming from?? He just posted a pic about a month ago of his bow kill with a Hoyt.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

BillyRay said:


> So where are these rumors of Jesse Broadwater going to Mathews coming from?? He just posted a pic about a month ago of his bow kill with a Hoyt.


He's not in any of their literature for the new 2017 bows, like he has been for the past however many years.....but he is still listed as on their pro staff.


----------



## nestly

BillyRay said:


> So where are these rumors of Jesse Broadwater going to Mathews coming from?? He just posted a pic about a month ago of his bow kill with a Hoyt.


For me, it's the same thing that made me believe Levi was leaving Elite.... lack of brand promotion. Broadwater is easily the most decorated compound shooter that Hoyt has, winning 3 Shooter of the Year titles in 2016, yet he's not in any of the 2017 Hoyt promotions. Maybe he just wasn't available, or maybe he's just taking a break, but releasing a new target bow with absolutely no reference to their best target shooter seems mighty suspicious. I'm not making any predictions about where he might go, but regrettably, I think the odds are that he's making a change.


----------



## BillyRay

bowhuntermitch said:


> He's not in any of their literature for the new 2017 bows, like he has been for the past however many years.....but he is still listed as on their pro staff.


Where can I download the full 2017 catalog to make sure he's notwhere to be seen?


----------



## maxxis88

Garranteed Jesse would have vids of him with the Hoyt Prevail or at least pics like the rest of the Hoyt shooters have posted.


----------



## nestly

BillyRay said:


> Where can I download the full 2017 catalog to make sure he's notwhere to be seen?


I don't think the full catalog is out yet.... as they haven't revealed their full line of 2017 hunting bows yet.


----------



## Rolo

nestly said:


> Regarding contingency. Even when an archer has an outstanding year, they probably win at most 3-5 tournaments that would pay full contingency, right? Of course it's better to be shooting for the company that pays the most to win, but it's not like the others don't also pay, they just pay less, so the actual gain is the difference, not the face value. Still not insignificant, but depending on the other contract terms, contingency may not be as big a factor as it seems.


Sometimes, those big checks are nothing more than props that are never to be cashed at all. Just depends on the details of the contract itself.


----------



## primal-bow

*only 40 more pages to go!!!*


----------



## Whaack

primal-bow said:


> *only 40 more pages to go!!!*


We WILL get there!!


----------



## thawk

Companies have to be careful, personally I think Chance did PSE very wrong when he left to go to Elite. That deal had to be in the works for some time, yet he went along with PSE and did the photo shoot for their new catalog and PSE went to print with it spending a bunch of money.
It puts the manufactures in a tight spot, they have to have their new product line and advertising ready to go by November but their shooters contracts are still in effect and they can leave when their contract is up. 

Back to the topic at hand, do you guys think Levi is going to leave Elite?


----------



## elkhunter77!

Sitting here eating fried bologna for lunch wondering what Levi is eating for lunch today.

:darkbeer:


----------



## Ybuck

Whaack said:


> We WILL get there!!


well since we're this close, ill jump in.


----------



## novich69

On to 100!


----------



## ovation1

How many people posting in this thread have ever been on a team shoot with Levi?

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD 6

Also heard that Levi will be sponsored by Jordache Jeans - he will wear them at all comps and also hunting.


----------



## nestly

OK...so Sarah Lopez just announced she's gonna shoot in the Men's Championship division at Vegas....guess this is Hoyt's strategy to offset a downsized pro staff. . She's been shooting well enough too pull it off.....how cool would that be

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

Shot with Levi and Jack Wallace at the Illinois ASA pro/am in 2015, not in the team shoot I shot the full pro range with them and it was impressive watching levi shoot 16 12's and 0 8's and Jack shot +15 that day with a 5 


The absolute funniest this about this thread is 99 out of 100 people posting have never even meet Levi or any of the other pro's mentioned


----------



## Whaack

legion_archery said:


> Shot with Levi and Jack Wallace at the Illinois ASA pro/am in 2015, not in the team shoot I shot the full pro range with them and it was impressive watching levi shoot 16 12's and 0 8's and Jack shot +15 that day with a 5
> 
> 
> The absolute funniest this about this thread is 99 out of 100 people posting have never even meet Levi or any of the other pro's mentioned


What does meeting any of these folks have to do with anything??


----------



## MNarrow

Warning: Only people who have met levi morgan are allowed to post in this thread.


----------



## nestly

legion_archery said:


> The absolute funniest this about this thread is 99 out of 100 people posting have never even meet Levi or any of the other pro's mentioned


You may be surprised.... I met Jack in the late 90's through a mutual friend....shared a meal with him and a few practice rounds. I shot numerous practice and pro-am rounds with many pros back then when I was shooting on the national 3D circuit. I've been away from all that for a while but did have a chance to speak with Jack again at the IBO 3rd leg this year. A lot of people have 1st hand experiences with pros.... doesn't mean they discussed contracts or have any more insight into their lives than those who never did. 



Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## shooter34

nestly said:


> OK...so Sarah Lopez just announced she's gonna shoot in the Men's Championship division at Vegas....guess this is Hoyt's strategy to offset a downsized pro staff. . She's been shooting well enough too pull it off.....how cool would that be
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


and I am willing to bet that if Sarah wins the Vegas men's pro division, Mathews or Elite will pay top dollar for her to shoot their bows. but not until then!


----------



## nestly

Lopez is surely already a highly sought after shooter.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## shooter34

nestly said:


> Lopez is surely already a highly sought after shooter.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


I totally agree! I am just trying to prove that Mathews and Elite are willing to buy the field. lol


----------



## nestly

shooter34 said:


> I totally agree! I am just trying to prove that Mathews and Elite are willing to buy the field. lol


I don't know why you think Mathews and Elite have unlimited resources to buy every hot shooter. I doubt either can match Hoyt's annual revenue considering that recurve shooters outnumber compound something like 8 to 1 worldwide and Hoyt has a big piece of that market vs The others that have virtually none

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Done Right

thawk said:


> Companies have to be careful, personally I think Chance did PSE very wrong when he left to go to Elite. That deal had to be in the works for some time, yet he went along with PSE and did the photo shoot for their new catalog and PSE went to print with it spending a bunch of money.
> It puts the manufactures in a tight spot, they have to have their new product line and advertising ready to go by November but their shooters contracts are still in effect and they can leave when their contract is up.
> 
> Back to the topic at hand, do you guys think Levi is going to leave Elite?


I think Levi is going to leave Elite that is why Mathews fired all there shooters so they can afford Levi's big contract


----------



## shootstraight

legion_archery said:


> Shot with Levi and Jack Wallace at the Illinois ASA pro/am in 2015, not in the team shoot I shot the full pro range with them and it was impressive watching levi shoot 16 12's and 0 8's and Jack shot +15 that day with a 5
> 
> 
> The absolute funniest this about this thread is 99 out of 100 people posting have never even meet Levi or any of the other pro's mentioned


I've met him, since I've been shooting Elite from its inception, I asked him if I was the reason he switched to Elite. He came clean and said yes I was the reason, then he asked who the heck I was. Since I know him so well I'm rather disappointed he hasn't confided in me his contract conditions.


----------



## Bishop Archery

*Levi Morgan & Reo Wilde Approached to Switch to Bishop Archery*

*GOD AND COUNTRY*





​
*

1. We asked both Levi Morgan and Reo Wilde to shot our Patent Pending 600 Grain Scientific Method Broadheads on all target archery circuits in exchange for a free pack of our 2, 3 or 4 blade 100-800 grain broadheads and an apple-pie.*


*2. Both Levi Morgan and Reo Wilde said, "NO."*







600 Grain Patent Pending Bishop Scientific Method Broadheads Beyond 70 Yards in Extreme Wind​






315 Grain Patent Pending Bishop Broadheads Beyond 100 Yards​
:usa2::rockhard::band::jazzmatazzes::usa2:

*
#CRANKUPTHECUT www.bishoparchery.com[/I]*​


----------



## 138104

legion_archery said:


> Shot with Levi and Jack Wallace at the Illinois ASA pro/am in 2015, not in the team shoot I shot the full pro range with them and it was impressive watching levi shoot 16 12's and 0 8's and Jack shot +15 that day with a 5
> 
> 
> The absolute funniest this about this thread is 99 out of 100 people posting have never even meet Levi or any of the other pro's mentioned


What is funny is you think it matters whether or not we have met them. We are speculating on what bow brand they are shooting, not the brand of underwear they wear.


----------



## legion_archery

Perry24 said:


> What is funny is you think it matters whether or not we have met them. We are speculating on what bow brand they are shooting, not the brand of underwear they wear.


I don't think it matters at all..... I do know that he has not been shooting an Elite since early September though... 

Good to know the AT lench mob is still here

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntin Hard

ovation1 said:


> How many people posting in this thread have ever been on a team shoot with Levi?
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


I have...awesome guy to talk too and awesome to watch him judge and shoot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

legion_archery said:


> I don't think it matters at all..... I do know that he has not been shooting an Elite since early September though...
> 
> Good to know the AT lench mob is still here
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Thanks captain obvious. I am sorry I hurt you feelings.


----------



## w8indq

legion_archery said:


> I don't think it matters at all..... I do know that he has not been shooting an Elite since early September though...
> 
> Good to know the AT lench mob is still here
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Cough cough rhymes with slow wreck cough cough 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## thawk

nestly said:


> OK...so Sarah Lopez just announced she's gonna shoot in the Men's Championship division at Vegas....guess this is Hoyt's strategy to offset a downsized pro staff. . She's been shooting well enough too pull it off.....how cool would that be
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Have you seen how vegas has changed the classes this year.
They add a open clas with a higher entry fee, open to men women, recurve, barebow, ect
It would be something if she won, Paige recently was the first woman to ever outshoot all the pro men at a national event


----------



## nestly

thawk said:


> Have you seen how vegas has changed the classes this year.
> They add a open clas with a higher entry fee, open to men women, recurve, barebow, ect


I just skimmed the classes quickly, but they seemed unchanged from last year to me?



Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## thawk

There is no championship compound mens, it's now championship compound open, and the entry fee went from $300 to $500 for that class. Some people complained that the "open mens" class got to shoot for so much money so now it's open to anyone


----------



## primal-bow

ttt


----------



## pinwheeled

lets get this thread to 100 pages


----------



## jarhead1

It's official , he's with Mathews again !


----------



## shootstraight

jarhead1 said:


> It's official , he's with Mathews again !


Yep,here's a pic with his new bow..


----------



## nestly

thawk said:


> There is no championship compound mens, it's now championship compound open, and the entry fee went from $300 to $500 for that class. Some people complained that the "open mens" class got to shoot for so much money so now it's open to anyone


OK, I see the changes now when comparing to last years rules. Other than the $500 entry fee and wording, I'm still not sure I see much change to the actual rules though. Maybe I'm wrong, but I always just assumed that Championship Freestyle was "open" to anyone up to and including Freestyle equipment. I have mixed feelings about the new separate practice area for pros.. On one hand, the pros did kinda jam things up for the amateurs during the busy times, and vice versa, but I also think it's cool to have them together. I went last year and had a good time, but think I'm gonna skip this time.

https://www.nfaausa.com/wp-content/uploads/OPEN-DIVISION-01.jpg


----------



## ovation1

shootstraight said:


> Yep,here's a pic with his new bow..


LOL.....that bow doesn't go to his draw length or weight


----------



## shootstraight

ovation1 said:


> LOL.....that bow doesn't go to his draw length or weight


I know, what a liar!


----------



## MI1

Lol....

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## shooter34

Ttt


----------



## Ybuck

can somebody please explain this thread to me again?
is this about Levi? Mathews? or reaching 100?:shade:


----------



## rattlinman

nestly said:


> You may be surprised.... I met Jack in the late 90's through a mutual friend....shared a meal with him and a few practice rounds. I shot numerous practice and pro-am rounds with many pros back then when I was shooting on the national 3D circuit. I've been away from all that for a while but did have a chance to speak with Jack again at the IBO 3rd leg this year. A lot of people have 1st hand experiences with pros.... doesn't mean they discussed contracts or have any more insight into their lives than those who never did.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


I stood in the food line at Metropolis behind Levi. I overheard him divulge very confidential information that I feel would be pertain to this thread:

He ordered a chicken sandwich! Just thought you needed to know......:zip:


----------



## shooter34

rattlinman said:


> I stood in the food line at Metropolis behind Levi. I overheard him divulge very confidential information that I feel would be pertain to this thread:
> 
> He ordered a chicken sandwich! Just thought you needed to know......:zip:



Chicken no way! I heard beef was paying him more.


----------



## nestly

Ybuck said:


> can somebody please explain this thread to me again?
> is this about Levi? Mathews? or reaching 100?:shade:


Neither, it's just fun to speculate about stuff we have no control over.


----------



## MI1

Pork it's the other white meat

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## SonnyThomas

rattlinman said:


> I stood in the food line at Metropolis behind Levi. I overheard him divulge very confidential information that I feel would be pertain to this thread:
> 
> He ordered a chicken sandwich! Just thought you needed to know......:zip:


Just a chicken sandwich? Man, what did he put on it, some special ingredient, like light mustard?


----------



## Archerbruce

Ybuck said:


> can somebody please explain this thread to me again?
> is this about Levi? Mathews? or reaching 100?:shade:


Its about getting to 100 pages.
That way every one can say they were part of someting big over nothing.


----------



## primal-bow

*where is the beef?*


----------



## pinwheeled

found this thread way back on the 2nd page. Can't get to 100 that way


----------



## Busch18

#bumpsforlevi


----------



## lacofdfireman

Who's Levi? Haha


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

I think this thread is more about people getting their post count up than anything else.


----------



## novich69

dnv23 said:


> I think this thread is more about people getting their post count up than anything else.


That will work.


----------



## nestly

dnv23 said:


> I think this thread is more about people getting their post count up than anything else.


Is there a prize or something for post count that I don't know about?
I'm in this topic for one reason.... it interests and entertains me.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

dnv23 said:


> I think this thread is more about people getting their post count up than anything else.


:dancing::typing:


----------



## primal-bow

View attachment 5165329


----------



## coastiehunter2

I think this thread proves that Levi deserves every penny he makes threw new contract. Hard work pays off!!


----------



## petertom

all jokes aside.....I saw levi come out of a porta john at London Ky shoot last year and I overheard him say "man that tp is nothing like the charmine I use at home". I took his word on it and went to walmart that night and got some..... let me tell you that stuff it smooooooooth!!!


----------



## huezzn

Some new material


----------



## pinwheeled

dnv23 said:


> I think this thread is more about people getting their post count up than anything else.


It is for me. 

I do enjoy the mocking on this thread.


----------



## petertom

petertom said:


> all jokes aside.....I saw levi come out of a porta john at London Ky shoot last year and I overheard him say "man that tp is nothing like the charmine I use at home". I took his word on it and went to walmart that night and got some..... let me tell you that stuff it smooooooooth!!!


*Charmin


----------



## primal-bow

now that would be funny to see Peter Crawford and Levi in the Vegas shoot off.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

:llama::target:


----------



## tandin93

Well, I heard from a reliable source that Levi will be shooting the Benjamin Sheridan pioneer airbow from now on. Heard they only offered him $500 per year, but he said "it's just soooo smooth!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## attackone

So now im confused, is Pete no longer running TOG?


----------



## rattlinman

SonnyThomas said:


> Just a chicken sandwich? Man, what did he put on it, some special ingredient, like light mustard?


Spicy mustard with Halon fries.


----------



## Gamover06

nestly said:


> For me, it's the same thing that made me believe Levi was leaving Elite.... lack of brand promotion. Broadwater is easily the most decorated compound shooter that Hoyt has, winning 3 Shooter of the Year titles in 2016, yet he's not in any of the 2017 Hoyt promotions. Maybe he just wasn't available, or maybe he's just taking a break, but releasing a new target bow with absolutely no reference to their best target shooter seems mighty suspicious. I'm not making any predictions about where he might go, but regrettably, I think the odds are that he's making a change.


I feel like your top shooter is made available for the marketing ads. Don't you plan everything around Jesse if he staying. He hasn't been posting anything about Hoyt. I know he watned to take a break from archery for a month to clear his head or to get his house switched over to yellow and black.


----------



## GuntherChaconne

This thread is out of control


----------



## Archerynut16

Two things you can take to the Bank... 1, Levi is going back to Mathews and 2, Jesse is leaving Hoyt for Mathews.....


----------



## nestly

Archerynut16 said:


> Two things you can take to the Bank....2, Jesse is leaving Hoyt for Mathews.....


Not saying you're wrong, but you'd think Mathews should have been able to get him a bow by November....


----------



## cschwanz

wow, blew 60 out of the water over the weekend. this is what i get for not logging in for a couple days. 5 pages to go back through

maybe.


----------



## earther

I was at an outdoor meet last year where Levi was shooting and floated a 'last nights burrito, and this mornings boiled egg' air biscuit from my upwind position. Based on the fact that both of his eyes started immediately watering and he used his left hand to cover his nose, combined with the fact that his next shot was dead on says he is staying with Elite. - That's shootability


----------



## 138104

attackone said:


> So now im confused, is Pete no longer running TOG?


Pete is President of TOG's business development group, so he is still with them.


----------



## cschwanz

Perry24 said:


> What is funny is you think it matters whether or not we have met them. We are speculating on what bow brand they are shooting, not the brand of underwear they wear.


As calm as Levi is under pressure at those matches, he has to be getting some fresh air in there. want to beat him, gotta go commando



Archerbruce said:


> Its about getting to 100 pages.
> That way every one can say they were part of someting big over nothing.


If I were a mod on this forum, Id lock/delete this thread at 99.


----------



## Sagittarius

Odd that Peter Crawford is talking to Levi in such a friendly manner, if Levi left Elite :confused2:
Makes me wonder if Levi is staying with Elite and this thread is... :bs: :set1_thinking:


----------



## nestly

It's just business (most of the time) I'm sure Elite got their money's worth out of him for the last 3 years, and vice versa. Parting ways doesn't necessarily have to cause hard feelings. He didn't say anything negative about Mathews when he left 3 years ago, and I doubt he'll say anything bad about Elite either.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

What more do you guys want? There's a picture of Sam w/ a Mathews and one of her deer. I'd say that's enough in itself.

Also, like Nestly said, just because he's leaving doesn't mean it was on bad terms.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Perry24 said:


> Pete is President of TOG's business development group, so he is still with them.


I'm almost positive Pete has nothing to do with the TOG anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntin Hard

He isn't part of the TOG anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bstring

Huntin Hard said:


> He isn't part of the TOG anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. You resorted to creeping to prove your point.


----------



## huntcrazyinCA

This is the best thing ever...I dont log on much anymore but I do now every morning with a nice cup of coffee and read all the new post every AM, great way to start the day with a good laugh!!! Going to suck when he says who he is shooting for and this tread goes away!!!

are we at 100 yet....i know I just grabbed another post count.....BOOOM!!!


----------



## Kstigall

TSwift said:


> lets get this to 60 pages :shade:


60? Just getting loosened up. All we need is one more guy to get butt hurt and we'll have 90 pages!

Do I hear 70, 70,,,,,,70,,,,,,,,,80,,,,,,85,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,101



brtesite said:


> If all of these moves are true, there will be a ton of high dollar shooting shirts available for second hand Rose stores


:shade: That's right! I'm going to buy them all up and re-sell them here in AT's classified section. :darkbeer:



shootstraight said:


> I've met him, since I've been shooting Elite from its inception, I asked him if I was the reason he switched to Elite. He came clean and said yes I was the reason, then he asked who the heck I was. Since I know him so well I'm rather disappointed he hasn't confided in me his contract conditions.


You can't :bs: a :bs: er, I have a turd in every pocket! You and Levi both shoot Elite because of Timmy Ewers!


----------



## 138104

Huntin Hard said:


> He isn't part of the TOG anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I stand corrected! Stalker...lol! J/K


----------



## rattlinman

GuntherChaconne said:


> This thread is out of control


I know right! 10 times better than "How's My Form" threads!



Kstigall said:


> 60? Just getting loosened up. All we need is one more guy to get butt hurt and we'll have 90 pages!
> 
> Do I hear 70, 70,,,,,,70,,,,,,,,,80,,,,,,85,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,101


Easily 100, hey, where did that fella go? Maybe imploded on himself? He was seriously close to postal.........


----------



## Huntin Hard

bstring said:


> Wow. You resorted to creeping to prove your point.


Creeping ? I've talked to him a couple times, shot at ASA KY with him and his son. It's not like I don't know the guy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

Huntin Hard said:


> I'm almost positive Pete has nothing to do with the TOG anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


why???????


----------



## MI1

Bump... because Michael g Rosa is awesome

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## primal-bow

i heard Levi was taking peter with him to Mathews....


----------



## TMax27

I heard Levi is actually Kevin Strother in disguise...


----------



## TMax27

So Levi, errrr Kevin is going back to MARTIN


----------



## TMax27

Because 'M' is right after 'L' in the alphabet... and since Levi is the alpha male in the 3D world, it makes total sense for him to go to the next letter in line.


----------



## TMax27

But, I also heard Levi is a direct descendant of Chuck Norris. At least that's what Abraham Lincoln said the other day on his Twitter page.


----------



## TMax27

Bumparooski


----------



## earther

TMax27 said:


> But, I also heard Levi is a direct descendant of Chuck Norris. At least that's what Abraham Lincoln said the other day on his Twitter page.


Easy there... Levi is good, but not that good ... 

Being able to kill a man in a thumb war is a bit more impressive than being able to kill a deer at 20yds with a bow.


----------



## MI1

Keyboard Warriors

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## attackone

bstring said:


> Wow. You resorted to creeping to prove your point.


thats why i asked earlier, i was creepin :embara:


----------



## Gamover06

Sooo everyone wants 100 pages lets start small lets go with 2000 posts...that is impressive....The funny thing is there as been no update since someone flooded that thread with Samantha pictures which was not fare so 20 pages and counting of nothing but rage over Levi being a liar and Jesse and Levi taking over the world with Mathews....I am still going to check back to see who puts the first pic of Levi with his new bow.....I feel like Levi should pick the worst shooting bow company out there and shoot for them just to prove that he is the best....I mean even that Reo guy can win with Elite has anyone seen his form....I mean I caught a glimpse once on a hows my form thread and it looked terrible...Nuts would have shredded him....:spam1:


----------



## Doebuster

when is the official video coming out ! Levi with his new limited edition Kalon , all carbon hunting bow !


----------



## huntaddict70

Just wanted to say that when I posted in the beginning in this thread it was not meant for me to cause someone to become mad. Everyone has their opinions, that being said, I also said I respect Levi has a shooter, hell what archer can't he is without a doubt the best in the world. It's best to keep politics out of bow hunting,which is what I am,I'm not a 3D or Spot shooter so some of statements were out of character and I admit that. I have learned an awesome amount from alot of people here and I hope to continue to do that, so if I upset or come off in a wrong way I am man enough to admit it and apologize, so I hope anyone I offended will except that. So good shooting, good hunting and we hopefully we can all be friendly.


----------



## dnv23

Gamover06 said:


> Sooo everyone wants 100 pages lets start small lets go with 2000 posts...that is impressive....The funny thing is there as been no update since someone flooded that thread with Samantha pictures which was not fare so 20 pages and counting of nothing but rage over Levi being a liar and Jesse and Levi taking over the world with Mathews....I am still going to check back to see who puts the first pic of Levi with his new bow.....I feel like Levi should pick the worst shooting bow company out there and shoot for them just to prove that he is the best....I mean even that Reo guy can win with Elite has anyone seen his form....I mean I caught a glimpse once on a hows my form thread and it looked terrible...Nuts would have shredded him....:spam1:


So your saying he should sign with Bear to prove he is the best?


----------



## Gamover06

dnv23 said:


> So your saying he should sign with Bear to prove he is the best?


Now that's funny right there. I said worst shooting not most under rated:BrownBear:


----------



## rattlinman

huntaddict70 said:


> Just wanted to say that when I posted in the beginning in this thread it was not meant for me to cause someone to become mad. Everyone has their opinions, that being said, I also said I respect Levi has a shooter, hell what archer can't he is without a doubt the best in the world. It's best to keep politics out of bow hunting,which is what I am,I'm not a 3D or Spot shooter so some of statements were out of character and I admit that. I have learned an awesome amount from alot of people here and I hope to continue to do that, so if I upset or come off in a wrong way I am man enough to admit it and apologize, so I hope anyone I offended will except that. So good shooting, good hunting and we hopefully we can all be friendly.


You were the only one getting mad bro. 

It's all good....friendly is AT's middle name! ukey:


----------



## rattlinman

earther said:


> Easy there... Levi is good, but not that good ...
> 
> Being able to kill a man in a thumb war is a bit more impressive than being able to kill a deer at 20yds with a bow.



I agree, let's not be overly fanboyish and lump Chuck into this. It's not like Levi's tears can cure cancer. Chuck's tears do, too bad he never cries.

I mean geesh, Chuck went to a psychic once, to warn her. Mull that one over.........


----------



## huntaddict70

rattlinman said:


> You were the only one getting mad bro.
> 
> It's all good....friendly is AT's middle name! ukey:


I admit that,I apologize for that,got carried away.


----------



## ontheline

dnv23 said:


> So your saying he should sign with Bear to prove he is the best?


Shots Fired!! Shots Fired!!! :uzi:


----------



## rattlinman

huntaddict70 said:


> I admit that,I apologize for that,got carried away.


No worries, we all get carried away sometimes. :thumbs_up


----------



## rattlinman

dnv23 said:


> so your saying he should sign with bear to prove he is the best?





gamover06 said:


> now that's funny right there. I said worst shooting not most under rated:brownbear:





ontheline said:


> shots fired!! Shots fired!!! :uzi:


lmao :set1_applaud:


----------



## craigxt

primal-bow said:


> why???????


It appears he started his own consulting firm. Depending on how it is ran, consulting firms are multi-million dollar businesses.


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble

He's going to shoot Onieda. Contracts already signed.
chuck norris doesnt shoot a bow...... He can throw an arrow faster and more accurately than any bow out there.


----------



## shootnrelease

He's shooting Black Widow, left handed to even up the playing field...


----------



## bstring

Gamover06 said:


> Sooo everyone wants 100 pages lets start small lets go with 2000 posts...that is impressive....The funny thing is there as been no update since someone flooded that thread with Samantha pictures which was not fare so 20 pages and counting of nothing but rage over Levi being a liar and Jesse and Levi taking over the world with Mathews....I am still going to check back to see who puts the first pic of Levi with his new bow.....I feel like Levi should pick the worst shooting bow company out there and shoot for them just to prove that he is the best....I mean even that Reo guy can win with Elite has anyone seen his form....I mean I caught a glimpse once on a hows my form thread and it looked terrible...Nuts would have shredded him....:spam1:


Ok. I agree. Maybe he can shoot for bowtech and everyone will be in suspense for every shot. Will his bow blow up on this target or will it be on the next one. Will he be able to finish the shoot down. Will he even make it there.


----------



## T&A

bstring said:


> Ok. I agree. Maybe he can shoot for bowtech and everyone will be in suspense for every shot. Will his bow blow up on this target or will it be on the next one. Will he be able to finish the shoot down. Will he even make it there.


Now that's funny but it's truthful


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER

This thread proves one thing. Pretty sure the majority of male society has gone metro. *** happened to real men?
I have an 8 yr old son that is more man than most grown these days.


----------



## nestly

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> .... has gone metro. *** happened to real men?


Pretty sure *real men* would never use the term "metro" in that context.


----------



## shootstraight

huntaddict70 said:


> Just wanted to say that when I posted in the beginning in this thread it was not meant for me to cause someone to become mad. Everyone has their opinions, that being said, I also said I respect Levi has a shooter, hell what archer can't he is without a doubt the best in the world. It's best to keep politics out of bow hunting,which is what I am,I'm not a 3D or Spot shooter so some of statements were out of character and I admit that. I have learned an awesome amount from alot of people here and I hope to continue to do that, so if I upset or come off in a wrong way I am man enough to admit it and apologize, so I hope anyone I offended will except that. So good shooting, good hunting and we hopefully we can all be friendly.


It's all good, added to the entertainment ; )


----------



## shootstraight

Kstigall said:


> You can't :bs: a :bs: er, I have a turd in every pocket! You and Levi both shoot Elite because of Timmy Ewers!


Actually I bought my first Elite before I met Timmy but it was Kendall who told me to call this guy named Timmy who could help me tune it. Turns out he was pretty good at tuning them..


----------



## Axo24

nestly said:


> Pretty sure *real men* would never use the term "metro" in that context.


Yeah...I don't even know wth metro is. 3 cylinder car maybe my buddy had one. And it wasn't very "manly" lol


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER

nestly said:


> Pretty sure *real men* would never use the term "metro" in that context.


Was being sarcastic and a bit polite to avoid the ban. Lol...pretty sure everybody knows metrosexuals are the guys that cant admit they are full on homosexual.


----------



## Irish66

:focus::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## Busch18

#levi #100pages


----------



## COArrow

If you match your camo or color match your bows accessories you are Metro.


----------



## MI1

Oh boy....this just took the wrong turn

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## kscumminsdriver

just doing my part to get this thing to 2000 posts and 100 pages....


----------



## Robert43

Levi just contacted me & asked what I was using next year I told him Hoyt / Easton / Axcel / Carter & he said after seeing me shoot / scores he not going to use anything I use


----------



## earther

Grunt-N-Gobble said:


> He's going to shoot Onieda. Contracts already signed.
> chuck norris doesnt shoot a bow...... He can throw an arrow faster and more accurately than any bow out there.


That's where you are wrong. The whole act of dealing with an arrow is beneath chuck. You know why chuck doesn't hunt? Hunting implies a possibility of failure. Chuck only tried archery once, where he scored a perfect 300 round, with a single shot.


----------



## Smeagol

Scott Starnes teased this today on his FB page: "Check back in with Dee and myself tomorrow evening as we have a big archery announcement to share.."
He's a long time PSE shooter.


----------



## shooter34

ttt


----------



## shooter34

Robert43 said:


> Levi just contacted me & asked what I was using next year I told him Hoyt / Easton / Axcel / Carter & he said after seeing me shoot / scores he not going to use anything I use


now that's funny! lol


----------



## pinwheeled

Just working on my post count and trying to get this thread to 100 pages.


----------



## TSwift

shooter34 said:


> ttt


Ttt


----------



## tomas4891

Robert43 said:


> Levi just contacted me & asked what I was using next year I told him Hoyt / Easton / Axcel / Carter & he said after seeing me shoot / scores he not going to use anything I use


Ha! Good one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rattlinman

MI1 said:


> Oh boy....this just took the wrong turn
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


No kidding, I usually have a snide comment, but I think I'll leave that one alone. Apparently someone has a Daddy issue he needs to deal with......:mg:


----------



## rattlinman

So, just to get back into a "productive" direction, IF Jesse has decided that black/gold match his socks better, and the loss of the Jonas Brother, then let's line up Mathews top 3.

Jesse B
Levi M
Danny M
Art Brown

Does Mathews still have Deaton and Gillenthein?


----------



## MI1

rattlinman said:


> No kidding, I usually have a snide comment, but I think I'll leave that one alone. Apparently someone has a Daddy issue he needs to deal with......:mg:


Lol...daddy issues.
Love it

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## carlosii

For heavens sake, Levi...please get on here and end this madness.


----------



## 4by4buck

Another post closer to page 100.


----------



## MI1

My boss told me to get on here and bump it for God's sake...it's been 22 minutes

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## sagecreek

Smeagol said:


> Scott Starnes teased this today on his FB page: "Check back in with Dee and myself tomorrow evening as we have a big archery announcement to share.."
> He's a long time PSE shooter.


Interesting. I didn't see that. Keep me posted. I like those two.


----------



## 4by4buck

Some more fuel for the fire.....Jesse B just post on facebook some pictures of targets and that he's shooting his bow, but no mention of what bow it is....looking more and more like Levi and Jesse will be on the same team here very soon.


----------



## Andrew99

You boys have some serious ground to make up to get to 100 by jan 1st.


----------



## SCFox

rattlinman said:


> So, just to get back into a "productive" direction, IF Jesse has decided that black/gold match his socks better, and the loss of the Jonas Brother, then let's line up Mathews top 3.
> 
> Jesse B
> Levi M
> Danny M
> Art Brown
> 
> Does Mathews still have Deaton and Gillenthein?


Isn't that four????

SCFox


----------



## 4by4buck

Andrew99 said:


> You boys have some serious ground to make up to get to 100 by jan 1st.


Give it time.....it'll get to 100 before Jan 1st.


----------



## rattlinman

rattlinman said:


> So, just to get back into a "productive" direction, IF Jesse has decided that black/gold match his socks better, and the loss of the Jonas Brother, then let's line up Mathews top 3.
> 
> Jesse B
> Levi M
> Danny M
> Art Brown
> 
> Does Mathews still have Deaton and Gillenthein?





SCFox said:


> Isn't that four????
> 
> SCFox


Sorry, wording clarification - what are your top 3 of Mathews lineup? I was offering examples......my bad


----------



## nestly

4by4buck said:


> Some more fuel for the fire.....Jesse B just post on facebook some pictures of targets and that he's shooting his bow, but no mention of what bow it is....looking more and more like Levi and Jesse will be on the same team here very soon.


Yeah, the only thing he really said about the bow is that it's "new". Since he likes Blue and Pink in honor of his kids, I think he owes it to them to stick with Hoyt because those colors just won't look right with a Black and Yellow jersey


----------



## 4by4buck

rattlinman said:


> Sorry, wording clarification - what are your top 3 of Mathews lineup? I was offering examples......my bad


If Deaton and Gillenthein are still with mathews, I would argue that mathews has the strongest top 6 out of any manufacture. In no particular order:

Levi
Jesse
Dan
Deaton 
Gillenthein
Art

Would be hard to pick 3 as your top shooters. More like 1.A 1.B, 2.A 2.B, 3.A 3.B


----------



## Kstigall

rattlinman said:


> I agree, let's not be overly fanboyish and lump Chuck into this. It's not like Levi's tears can cure cancer. Chuck's tears do, too bad he never cries.
> 
> I mean geesh, Chuck went to a psychic once, to warn her. Mull that one over.........


Chuck and Levi are on equal footing. They realize that if there is life in another universe they _might _ want to talk about which planet to toss into a black hole first. They are not only incredible specimens of men but also brilliant intellects.



SOLO_SLAYER said:


> This thread proves one thing. Pretty sure the majority of male society has gone metro. *** happened to real men?
> I have an 8 yr old son that is more man than most grown these days.





nestly said:


> Pretty sure *real men* would never use the term "metro" in that context.


You nailed it nestly. SOLO_SLAYER has blown his cover _trying _ to fake being masculine.



shootstraight said:


> Actually I bought my first Elite before I met Timmy but it was Kendall who told me to call this guy named Timmy who could help me tune it. Turns out he was pretty good at tuning them..


_NEVER_ compliment Tim-may....... His head is already big enough without anyone publicly acknowledging that he's _not _as dumb as he looks. :becky: ....... feel free to tell him I said that! ............


----------



## MI1

It'll get to 100....
I've got atleast 5 more worthless posts in me today

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## ChappyHOYT

Is Levi also with Levi Straus as a sponser? Now that would be cool. Or Levi Garret? If he's chewing in might mess with his anchor though.


----------



## rattlinman

MI1 said:


> It'll get to 100....
> I've got atleast 5 more worthless posts in me today
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


Only 5? Comeone man, I've got 6 in my head without much thought. APPLY YOURSELF! :jam:


----------



## TMax27

Kstigall said:


> Chuck and Levi are on equal footing. They realize that if there is life in another universe they _might _ want to talk about which planet to toss into a black hole first. They are not only incredible specimens of men but also brilliant intellects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You nailed it nestly. SOLO_SLAYER has blown his cover _trying _ to fake being masculine.
> 
> 
> 
> _NEVER_ compliment Tim-may....... His head is already big enough without anyone publicly acknowledging that he's _not _as dumb as he looks. :becky: ....... feel free to tell him I said that! ............


This COULD have been 4 different posts... jus sayin'


----------



## rattlinman

Kstigall said:


> Chuck and Levi are on equal footing. They realize that if there is life in another universe they _might _ want to talk about which planet to toss into a black hole first. They are not only incredible specimens of men but also brilliant intellects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You nailed it nestly. SOLO_SLAYER has blown his cover _trying _ to fake being masculine.


You completely lost all credibility with your first statement......but totally redeemed yourself with the second! :set1_applaud:


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Guess who just shared Jesse Broadwaters target picture on Facebook? Joby Shaw. I'd say Jesse to Mathews too......

One of the better Mathews shooters wouldn't just randomly share a picture of Jesse's target if he was still with Hoyt.


----------



## SCFox

rattlinman said:


> Sorry, wording clarification - what are your top 3 of Mathews lineup? I was offering examples......my bad


Just struck me as funny!!

SCFox


----------



## sstarnes

bowhuntermitch said:


> Guess who just shared Jesse Broadwaters target picture on Facebook? Joby Shaw. I'd say Jesse to Mathews too......
> 
> One of the better Mathews shooters wouldn't just randomly share a picture of Jesse's target if he was still with Hoyt.


But Joby is now with PSE.


----------



## 4by4buck

bowhuntermitch said:


> Guess who just shared Jesse Broadwaters target picture on Facebook? Joby Shaw. I'd say Jesse to Mathews too......
> 
> One of the better Mathews shooters wouldn't just randomly share a picture of Jesse's target if he was still with Hoyt.


And the plot thickens!


----------



## Sandskipper

And the announcement happens on YouTube before 100 pages reached.....


https://youtu.be/xfr64zoBTAQ


----------



## bstring

sstarnes said:


> But Joby is now with PSE.


Booyah


----------



## nestly

sstarnes said:


> But Joby is now with PSE.


Lol.... Theory......blown


----------



## bowhuntermitch

sstarnes said:


> But Joby is now with PSE.


I did not know this! Even better.......[emoji54]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek

:happy1:


----------



## sagecreek

sstarnes said:


> But Joby is now with PSE.


Soooooooo, where are you at?


----------



## Ghostbuck

FWIW- Hoyt does not have Jesse Broadwater listed on their target archery web site as a pro staffer. Not sure if that has been brought up in this thread already.....


----------



## sstarnes

sagecreek said:


> Soooooooo, where are you at?


Currently at work. :shade:


----------



## mikesmith66

Ghostbuck said:


> FWIW- Hoyt does not have Jesse Broadwater listed on their target archery web site as a pro staffer. Not sure if that has been brought up in this thread already.....


A couple times :darkbeer:


----------



## sagecreek

sstarnes said:


> Currently at work. :shade:


Thanks Mr. Obvious. lain: Give it up already. :darkbeer:

I'll see if Dee will tell me.


----------



## yourBuddy

Busch18 said:


> #levi #100pages


This^


----------



## PT1911

Ghostbuck said:


> FWIW- Hoyt does not have Jesse Broadwater listed on their target archery web site as a pro staffer. Not sure if that has been brought up in this thread already.....


Something is definitely up! He was on there yesterday.......


----------



## primal-bow

PT1911 said:


> Something is definitely up! He was on there yesterday.......


yep!


----------



## MI1

He gone

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## Block25

Jesse Broadwater to PSE


----------



## GHTiger

That would be a huge pickup for PSE if Jesse lands there. Wifler and Broadwater would be two of the best indoors for sure.


----------



## mjt27

Is it not obvious, Elite announcing new bow 1/1, Levi "leaving" 1/1. Oh and Levi is still sponsored by CBE, WinnerChoice, Dual Game calls, Scott releases, all of which are part of the Outdoor Group (along with elite). This is a fantastic job by Elite to market not only their new hunting bows but their new, go-forward launch date. What better way to have people talk about this release, Levi, etc. as it will be the talk of the ATA show. He's staying with elite and at least to me, it's obvious.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

mjt27 said:


> Is it not obvious, Elite announcing new bow 1/1, Levi "leaving" 1/1. Oh and Levi is still sponsored by CBE, WinnerChoice, Dual Game calls, Scott releases, all of which are part of the Outdoor Group (along with elite). This is a fantastic job by Elite to market not only their new hunting bows but their new, go-forward launch date. What better way to have people talk about this release, Levi, etc. as it will be the talk of the ATA show. He's staying with elite and at least to me, it's obvious.


But in the meantime Samantha is killing huge deer with a Mathews? 

Am I the only one that's seen the picture of the Mathews on one of Samantha's dead deer she killed a few weeks back!?


----------



## mjt27

Part of the rumors, float a photo like that...fantastic marketing


----------



## BillyRay

Just so ya'll know...Levi Morgan will be on Bowjunky's podcast today.


----------



## mjt27

BillyRay said:


> Just so ya'll know...Levi Morgan will be on Bowjunky's podcast today.


Guaranteed he adds fuel to the fire, just watch


----------



## MI1

Can we just look / post pics of Samantha til we hit 100

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## bowhuntermitch

mjt27 said:


> Part of the rumors, float a photo like that...fantastic marketing


So you're telling me Elite is promoting another brand of bow as a part of their marketing strategy so they can then promote Levi and Samantha with their own bows come 1/1?

That just doesn't make a lick of sense to me.


----------



## mjt27

Elite's marketing department deserves a raise. Just phenomenal work on their part with very little cost/expense (advertising etc), phenomenal.


----------



## mjt27

bowhuntermitch said:


> So you're telling me Elite is promoting another brand of bow as a part of their marketing strategy so they can then promote Levi and Samantha with their own bows come 1/1?
> 
> That just doesn't make a lick of sense to me.


For the 30 seconds it was posted, which nobody has proof of, that's exactly what I'm saying


----------



## bowhuntermitch

mjt27 said:


> For the 30 seconds it was posted, which nobody has proof of, that's exactly what I'm saying


?.....It's still there. Page 55. Go look for yourself.


----------



## mjt27

Seriously?? So funny, I'm not even going to respond to that photo. Believe what you want


----------



## bowhuntermitch

mjt27 said:


> Seriously?? So funny, I'm not even going to respond to that photo. Believe what you want


:dontknow:


----------



## bsharkey

mjt27 said:


> Seriously?? So funny, I'm not even going to respond to that photo. Believe what you want


proof right here kids DRUGS ARE BAD MMMKAY


----------



## MNarrow

mjt27's signature has Elite, CBE, QAD, Bee Stinger, Scott, and Gold Tip listed. 

Levi uses Elite, CBE, QAD, Bee Stinger, Scott, and Gold Tip.

mjt27, are you Levi?


----------



## mjt27

I also have KUIU, doinker, Spott Hogg, Specialty archery so no


----------



## mjt27

Sorry if I'm not going to respond to a photo, please tell me how that proves anything? Look, I don't know any secrets but just how I see it, seems obvious to me he's staying.


----------



## justok

who is this Levi ?


----------



## MI1

justok said:


> who is this Levi ?


A pair of jeans

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## bowhuntermitch

mjt27 said:


> Sorry if I'm not going to respond to a photo, please tell me how that proves anything? Look, I don't know any secrets but just how I see it, seems obvious to me he's staying.


Nothing to be sorry about. It's just pretty obvious (IMO) that's the bow that Sam used to kill the deer. Shorter, pink arrows, etc. All point to it being her bow and not the dudes holding the camera. 

How much more proof do you want? 

It's about the most proof you're going to get other than them coming out saying they've switched to Mathews, which in my mind is what's going to happen.


----------



## MNarrow

mjt27 said:


> I also have KUIU, doinker, Spott Hogg, Specialty archery so no


Be prepared to trade in your Elite for a Halon on January 1.


----------



## shootstraight

mjt27 said:


> Is it not obvious, Elite announcing new bow 1/1, Levi "leaving" 1/1. Oh and Levi is still sponsored by CBE, WinnerChoice, Dual Game calls, Scott releases, all of which are part of the Outdoor Group (along with elite). This is a fantastic job by Elite to market not only their new hunting bows but their new, go-forward launch date. What better way to have people talk about this release, Levi, etc. as it will be the talk of the ATA show. He's staying with elite and at least to me, it's obvious.


Someone else agrees with you..


----------



## shootstraight

Kstigall said:


> _NEVER_ compliment Tim-may....... His head is already big enough without anyone publicly acknowledging that he's _not _as dumb as he looks. :becky: ....... feel free to tell him I said that! ............


Good point, on another note he calls you the "lucky Leprechaun" lol..


----------



## Garceau

Starnes WILL stay with PSE

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert43

Big news is I am staying with Hoyt same bow as well because I cant afford to buy a new bow


----------



## primal-bow

mjt27 said:


> Sorry if I'm not going to respond to a photo, please tell me how that proves anything? Look, I don't know any secrets but just how I see it, seems obvious to me he's staying.


well if Levi leave elite you are going to be the laughing stock of AT. MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU!!!


----------



## rattlinman

sstarnes said:


> But Joby is now with PSE.





sagecreek said:


> Soooooooo, where are you at?





sstarnes said:


> Currently at work. :shade:


Mr. Starnes....you might as well fess up. DON'T MAKE US START A 100 PAGE RUMOR THREAD ABOUT YOU! You know we can do it...:wink:


----------



## Done Right

mjt27 said:


> Sorry if I'm not going to respond to a photo, please tell me how that proves anything? Look, I don't know any secrets but just how I see it, seems obvious to me he's staying.


Believe it or not Levi is leaving Elite I am A Elite fan boy and i could care less if he stays or go's but believe me he is going to mathews.MONEY TALKS MY FRIENDS


----------



## Bowhunt17801

I can't believe you people actually care!?


----------



## MI1

Bowhunt17801 said:


> I can't believe you people actually care!?


I know right

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## maxxis88

Bowhunt17801 said:


> I can't believe you people actually care!?


You must care enough to click on the thread and comment.


----------



## craigxt

32 more pages. Post up people.


----------



## grousegrove

I care enough to click. My 1st post in this endless thread. I am thinking if the marketers play their cards right it might actually go the distance to 1 Jan. I guess I hope he stays with Elite for no other particular reason that it would be an epic end to the thread! 
As for the photo of his wife with a deer and a Mathews... what if anything do we know about how old it is? If it's new, well that would seem stronger as a clue. 

Nobody has yet found a way to tie any of this to the OG / Ohiobooners conspiracy thread from last year. Where's that Bannon guy when you need him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shooter34

up the page count!


----------



## bowhuntermitch

grousegrove said:


> I care enough to click. My 1st post in this endless thread. I am thinking if the marketers play their cards right it might actually go the distance to 1 Jan. I guess I hope he stays with Elite for no other particular reason that it would be an epic end to the thread!
> As for the photo of his wife with a deer and a Mathews... what if anything do we know about how old it is? If it's new, well that would seem stronger as a clue.
> 
> Nobody has yet found a way to tie any of this to the OG / Ohiobooners conspiracy thread from last year. Where's that Bannon guy when you need him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a new picture. The deer was all over social media about a month ago. 

I can't believe how much over-thinking is going into this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocket80

Did Levi spill the beans with GP? I haven't listened yet


----------



## primal-bow

maybe she resigned up with mathews & levi go some where els?


----------



## 3dsrs

its a business


----------



## dnv23

grousegrove said:


> I care enough to click. My 1st post in this endless thread. I am thinking if the marketers play their cards right it might actually go the distance to 1 Jan. I guess I hope he stays with Elite for no other particular reason that it would be an epic end to the thread!
> As for the photo of his wife with a deer and a Mathews... what if anything do we know about how old it is? If it's new, well that would seem stronger as a clue.
> 
> Nobody has yet found a way to tie any of this to the OG / Ohiobooners conspiracy thread from last year. Where's that Bannon guy when you need him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a 2017 Mathews AVAIL in the pic and its laying on a buck she shot a month ago.


----------



## grousegrove

dnv23 said:


> Its a 2017 Mathews AVAIL in the pic and its laying on a buck she shot a month ago.


Ok now THAT is a clue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PUG

Thats a smoking gun..lol


----------



## grousegrove

primal-bow said:


> maybe she resigned up with mathews & levi go some where els?


Could be, but they kind of go together like butter and toast, same TV show etc. 

It would kind of be refreshing to see two archers who do everything together and literally love each other shooting totally different stuff out in in TV-land and being fine with it... because it happens in real life, including theirs. 

Don't hold your breath for that, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY

:moped_mazeguy::bump::deadhorse


----------



## eljugador

Meanwhile, look what the LA Times (of all places to find this) just posted about Levi. Finally we can end this thread. http://www.latlmes.com/world/levi-morgan-finally-announces-1


----------



## PT1911

rocket80 said:


> Did Levi spill the beans with GP? I haven't listened yet


Technically no, but he did say big things are coming Jan. 1st and he is going to do a pod cast with GP that day at noon........so yes....


----------



## Xlr8n

Well they are still airing Levi in the Elite commercial as of tonight on the Outdoor Channel, but maybe Elite is just getting every last ounce of advertising out of him before December ends.


----------



## Sandskipper

Just notified that my podcast from Bow Junky was downloaded with special guest Levi Morgan. I'll listen to it tomorrow or sometime this week and let you all know where he's going.


----------



## Busch18

Would someone please post some pics of Samantha?


----------



## zekezoe

Busch18 said:


> Would someone please post some pics of Samantha?


That's awesome


----------



## 138104

Busch18 said:


> Would someone please post some pics of Samantha?


Here you go.


----------



## justok

For Christ sake , as Levi is a god fearing , loving man and all !
Do you people not realize how Fed Xed America is ?
Is the only thing you think about archery related ?


----------



## justok

Perry24 said:


> Here you go.



is she old enough to drive alone yet ?


----------



## petertom

Busch18 said:


> Would someone please post some pics of Samantha?


its on page 55


----------



## shooter34

to help the post count!


----------



## MI1

Bump

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## 4by4buck

Come on page 70!


----------



## bstring

justok said:


> For Christ sake , as Levi is a god fearing , loving man and all !
> Do you people not realize how Fed Xed America is ?
> Is the only thing you think about archery related ?


Well..... you're on here and posting on an archery topic so what does that say about you and what you just posted. Pot meet kettle.


----------



## Done Right

Help up the page count


----------



## ovation1

The BowJunky podcast with Levi was pretty good some funny stories, also at the end Levi says look for a couple big announcements coming in Jan. So there might another podcast with Levi on Jan 1st.

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled

bstring said:


> Well..... you're on here and posting on an archery topic so what does that say about you and what you just posted. Pot meet kettle.


Its called sarcasm. If not it should have been. Now back to the real reason I am on this thread to get my post count up. Nothing to do with archery


----------



## shootnrelease

pinwheeled said:


> Its called sarcasm. If not it should have been. Now back to the real reason I am on this thread to get my post count up. Nothing to do with archery


Thread counts are archery related, the more you have the better archer you are......


----------



## shootstraight

Sitting here taking a dump while wondering what bow Levi is shooting today.


----------



## rattlinman

Ok, this morning I reall have nothing new to add, but now I'm going to post just to piss off all the guys who clicked on the thread, read all 69 pages, then post that they don't care and we shouldn't either. Obviously Kim Kardashian hasn't posted a new Instagram pic so they got bord and came on here.....
I might even try to help keep it on page 1 just for pure spite. :thumbs_up


----------



## bstring

pinwheeled said:


> Its called sarcasm. If not it should have been. Now back to the real reason I am on this thread to get my post count up. Nothing to do with archery


Touché. Me too


----------



## Padgett

I was just thinking, Levi is so good that he can use this drama changing his contract to take a few months off and not shoot any indoor with the elite and just hunt and enjoy life during Thanksgiving and X-mas and then he will announce right after New Years and shoot a couple scoring rounds at home and show up and be in the shoot down at lancasters and vegas. 

I want to know what it feels like to be that good.


----------



## Outsider

Anyone knows how his trophy room coming up? I haven't seen any updates.


----------



## rattlinman

Padgett said:


> I was just thinking, Levi is so good that he can use this drama changing his contract to take a few months off and not shoot any indoor with the elite and just hunt and enjoy life during Thanksgiving and X-mas and then he will announce right after New Years and shoot a couple scoring rounds at home and show up and be in the shoot down at lancasters and vegas.
> 
> I want to know what it feels like to be that good.


That's what I've done. Only I may take January off as well.......


----------



## bstring

Padgett said:


> I was just thinking, Levi is so good that he can use this drama changing his contract to take a few months off and not shoot any indoor with the elite and just hunt and enjoy life during Thanksgiving and X-mas and then he will announce right after New Years and shoot a couple scoring rounds at home and show up and be in the shoot down at lancasters and vegas.
> 
> I want to know what it feels like to be that good.


He should delay as long as possible. I mean. This thread probably give him and Samantha plenty of laughs over coffee every morning. Actually the whole pro archery realm is more than likely in hysterics reading this. I love it. 

Oh and +1 for my post count and 1 closer to 2000 posts on this thread and 100 pages. Come on fellas we can do this.


----------



## MI1

I'm in

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## nestly

I don't think anyone in the industry is laughing.... conversely, it's probably confirmation that brand advertising and pro endorsements are serious factors in product marketability.


----------



## MNarrow

nestly said:


> I don't think anyone in the industry is laughing.... conversely, it's probably confirmation that brand advertising and pro endorsements are serious factors in product marketability.


Oh yes they are, laughing all the way to the bank. Why wouldn't they?


----------



## bstring

nestly said:


> I don't think anyone in the industry is laughing.... conversely, it's probably confirmation that brand advertising and pro endorsements are serious factors in product marketability.


If nothing else they are doing just as narrow said all the way to the bank. 69 pages with references to just about every bow made. That all are getting some kind of recognition from this. Along with some humor mixed in.


----------



## ppkaprince98




----------



## MI1

ppkaprince98 said:


> View attachment 5178209


Lol

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## MI1

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## 4by4buck

100 pages is easily reachable. All we have to do is average 1.25 pages per day for the rest of the year and we will hit it. I'll throw out a guess that we will hit 100 pages on December 27th.


----------



## mn.moose

I shoot a Mathews so of course he wanted to switch back!


----------



## tlrn8

Perry24 said:


> Here you go.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bstring

MI1 said:


> sent from the Free Thought Project


LOL. That's very pier 1 of you.


----------



## ppkaprince98




----------



## shootstraight

Heading to Disney with the fam in the morning, hoping to ride a few coasters with Levi.


----------



## MI1

bstring said:


> LOL. That's very pier 1 of you.


Bed bath & beyond


sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## Gamover06

bowhuntermitch said:


> But in the meantime Samantha is killing huge deer with a Mathews?
> 
> Am I the only one that's seen the picture of the Mathews on one of Samantha's dead deer she killed a few weeks back!?


Can Samantha not shoot her own company? The Name the Game show is Levi's show.....maybe they are having another kid and she is going to take a break from the show so she is switching company's....my wife never does anything that I want her to do...


----------



## HawkeyeBruiser

Omg I can't wait for this thread to not be on the front page!!!!!!!!!!!

Crap, I just moved it to the very top.

(seriously though, I can't wait for him to go to the company that is going to pay him the most)


----------



## Gamover06

HawkeyeBruiser said:


> Omg I can't wait for this thread to not be on the front page!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Crap, I just moved it to the very top.
> 
> (seriously though, I can't wait for him to go to the company that is going to pay him the most)


I feel like this is an ESPN thread of trying to figure out where he is going of which nobody actually has a clue but we make little things like he didn't #Elite on a kill so he must be leaving. I hope when he reveals he goes Lebron on the archery world and says "I am taking my talents to ........" Then after the reveal we can break down why he left and what this means for the upcoming season (while hitting 150 pages)....we all know it just means another record breaking year because lets face it he is the MJ of archery with Tom Brady's wife


----------



## Doofy_13

Anyone wonder if Levi follows this thread? I bet he does.


----------



## Uzurmnd247

You all know that what ever bow company he shoots for, the prices are going to skyrocket! So why give the bow companies the free publicity on here! You'll have to be a white collar worker, just to afford archery. I reckon I'll go back to golf, it's cheaper!!


----------



## ppkaprince98




----------



## maxxis88




----------



## sagecreek

Doofy_13 said:


> Anyone wonder if Levi follows this thread? I bet he does.


He has better things to do with his time, like practice.

The only time he looks is when one of his buddies sends him a link to something interesting.


----------



## ppkaprince98

I got a new Magic Levi 8 ball and I asked it a question.....








Levi are you going to Mathews????


----------



## ontheline

sagecreek said:


> He has better things to do with his time, like practice.
> 
> The only time he looks is when one of his buddies sends him a link to something interesting.


I don't know, having almost 1800 posts about what a buddy of mine is doing might get me to send him the link.


----------



## rattlinman

Gamover06 said:


> I feel like this is an ESPN thread of trying to figure out where he is going of which nobody actually has a clue but we make little things like he didn't #Elite on a kill so he must be leaving. I hope when he reveals he goes Lebron on the archery world and says "I am taking my talents to ........" Then after the reveal we can break down why he left and what this means for the upcoming season (while hitting 150 pages)....we all know it just means another record breaking year because lets face it he is the MJ of archery with Tom Brady's wife


Kinda like, "Trump has no chance of winning this election." - Chuck Todd

Let's go to the map!


----------



## shoot2thrill25

It's almost like this thread is it's own sub forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ovation1




----------



## iceman14

There will be Elite jersey burnings in streets across America


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdaf

I'm just here to see this thing hit 100 pages...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98

iceman14 said:


> There will be Elite jersey burnings in streets across America
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its like buying your favorite NFL players jersey then he gets traded. haha


----------



## BowHuntnKY




----------



## sagecreek

Waffle risers were almost the death of Mathews.


----------



## Kstigall

shootstraight said:


> Good point, on another note he calls you the "lucky Leprechaun" lol..


He often muttered additional adult oriented adjectives prior to "lucky leprechaun" after we shot against each other........... I took it as a compliment!



PUG said:


> Thats a smoking gun..lol


What are we smoking in the gun?



justok said:


> who is this Levi ?


aka Chuck Jr, aka SuperMan's big brother, some young dude that married "up" and has a cool kid, aka "MJ of the archery world"



Padgett said:


> I was just thinking, Levi is so good that he can use this drama changing his contract to take a few months off and not shoot any indoor with the elite and just hunt and enjoy life during Thanksgiving and X-mas and then he will announce right after New Years and shoot a couple scoring rounds at home and show up and be in the shoot down at lancasters and vegas.
> 
> I want to know what it feels like to be that good.


I once saw Chuck Norris, with down cast eyes, approach Levi, get down on one knee and beg for his autograph.............. THAT is when I knew Levi was "special".


----------



## Whaack

sagecreek said:


> Waffle risers were almost the death of Mathews.


Kept me from buying them. Since then I've had 3.


----------



## sagecreek

Whaack said:


> Kept me from buying them. Since then I've had 3.


Yep, same here. I did buy a Triumph and a HTR though. lain:


----------



## tandin93

ovation1 said:


>


Hear hear! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall

Tater tots or fries?


----------



## shooter34

Kstigall said:


> Tater tots or fries?


Tots with cheese for me!


----------



## Cdemko711

Hopefully, Mathews for life!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdaf

sagecreek said:


> Waffle risers were almost the death of Mathews.


I figured it was ditching the solo cam.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdaf

shooter34 said:


> Tots with cheese for me!


Fries... I'm in on the cheese as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdaf

Kstigall said:


> He often muttered additional adult oriented adjectives prior to "lucky leprechaun" after we shot against each other........... I took it as a compliment!
> 
> 
> 
> What are we smoking in the gun?
> 
> 
> 
> aka Chuck Jr, aka SuperMan's big brother, some young dude that married "up" and has a cool kid, aka "MJ of the archery world"
> 
> 
> 
> I once saw Chuck Norris, with down cast eyes, approach Levi, get down on one knee and beg for his autograph.............. THAT is when I knew Levi was "special".


That's strong...considering he has a bear skin rug that's not really dead.... just scared to move 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Boom


----------



## Irish66

bowhuntnky said:


> boom


lol


----------



## that.bowhunter

It's a shame, I hope he just doesn't do it for the money. Maybe he will hang on to Elite and keep high scores!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

shooter34 said:


> Tots with cheese for me!


Ditto! I'll take some chili on those as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ybuck

lets getRdone kids!


----------



## tandin93

Only 11 pages of more completely nonsensical commentary and it's DONE!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntwithJesus

Cant believe after years away we are still talking about what hes doing


----------



## MNarrow

Cdemko711 said:


> Hopefully, Mathews for life!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, definitely. I would be so upset if he left Mathews for a second time. I would probably quit archery.


----------



## MNarrow

that.bowhunter said:


> It's a shame, I hope he just doesn't do it for the money. Maybe he will hang on to Elite and keep high scores!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Curious why you don't shoot Gold Tips?


----------



## tandin93

that.bowhunter said:


> It's a shame, I hope he just doesn't do it for the money. Maybe he will hang on to Elite and keep high scores!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Why not get the best of both worlds? We all know Shooting a Mathews will get you 14's and 30 x's every time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that.bowhunter

tandin93 said:


> Why not get the best of both worlds? We all know Shooting a Mathews will get you 14's and 30 x's every time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clearly....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## that.bowhunter

MNarrow said:


> Curious why you don't shoot Gold Tips?


Why should i?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

that.bowhunter said:


> Clearly....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well since it's clearly the bow, I can see why he would want the better bow. Leaving Mathews for Elite obviously took him from a nobody and made him the GOAT of 3D... 
Maybe I just need a TRX.. looks like a new career for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwanjangnihm

sagecreek said:


> Waffle risers were almost the death of Mathews.


aint that the truth - have not bought a mathews since!! ugly mo-fo's all of them waffler's!! 

Levi gonna turn them around? doubt it and honestly do not care!! 

But I am riding the train to see!! :shade:


----------



## ohioarcher

On the levi train


----------



## Busch18

#freelevi #questfor100


----------



## A-A-Ron

#hashtag


----------



## A-A-Ron

#BeatTheDeadHorse


----------



## bstring

that.bowhunter said:


> It's a shame, I hope he just doesn't do it for the money. Maybe he will hang on to Elite and keep high scores!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I do. I know most here would. If you're the chuck Norris of archery and someone offers you a payday that's larger than the one you're getting and your best friend says " No man. Don't do it. Stay loyal to your company. What's 2-300,000 more a year compared to you being loyal" you would stay?? Then you're a fool. Lol.
I know 2-300,000 dollars is what Levi probably has in his kids bank account but it's a lot for some of us.

1 more post closer


----------



## that.bowhunter

Well apparently I can't share my opinion because it offends most of you sweethearts.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

that.bowhunter said:


> Well apparently I can't share my opinion because it offends most of you sweethearts.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thank you..


----------



## bstring

that.bowhunter said:


> Well apparently I can't share my opinion because it offends most of you sweethearts.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


So I guess your opinion is the only right one and no one can disagree with you. Sounds like some needs some Oreos and pamprin. Don't worry. It'll go away soon.


----------



## reddeerhunter

shootstraight said:


> Thank you..


Priceless


----------



## jdaf

bstring said:


> I do. I know most here would. If you're the chuck Norris of archery and someone offers you a payday that's larger than the one you're getting and your best friend says " No man. Don't do it. Stay loyal to your company. What's 2-300,000 more a year compared to you being loyal" you would stay?? Then you're a fool. Lol.
> I know 2-300,000 dollars is what Levi probably has in his kids bank account but it's a lot for some of us.
> 
> 1 more post closer


Agree 100%. If you make yourself worth more you take the money. It's like you get another job offer for way more money doing the same work. You going to turn it down??? Heck no. You can't fault the guy. He's earned it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Gamover06 said:


> Can Samantha not shoot her own company? The Name the Game show is Levi's show.....maybe they are having another kid and she is going to take a break from the show so she is switching company's....my wife never does anything that I want her to do...


This seems highly unlikely... about as unlikely as Levi staying with Elite...


----------



## Robert43

I have it on good authority that Levi will NOT be a staff shooter for the following companies York ,AMF Wing , Ross , Archers Choice , Toxonics , Prosten Stabilizers , Wicked Bowstrings 
But could be a tester for UNK Bonds release aids
Just remeber you read it 1st here


----------



## Robert43

Campbell10 said:


> #BeatTheDeadHorse


Good 1


----------



## OCHO505

This is Comedy Central meets Saturday Night live after two shots of Red Bull Viagra bomb! :darkbeer:

I'll have 2!!


----------



## maxxis88

Robert43 said:


> I have it on good authority that Levi will NOT be a staff shooter for the following companies York ,AMF Wing , Ross , Archers Choice , Toxonics , Prosten Stabilizers , Wicked Bowstrings
> But could be a tester for UNK Bonds release aids
> Just remeber you read it 1st here


The only thing that makes sense in that post is the releases, the rest are out of business!! 

[Later


----------



## Robert43

maxxis88 said:


> The only thing that makes sense in that post is the releases, the rest are out of business!!
> 
> [Later


Dont you understand sarcasm LOL


----------



## maxxis88

Robert43 said:


> Dont you understand sarcasm LOL


Don't you?? Lol


----------



## petertom

At work and all I can think about is what bow levi is gonna be shooting..........................bump


----------



## mrp

High Country. Levi and Burley.


----------



## Bryan Thacker

Screw it... Bumpo!


----------



## tandin93

Let's go!! #chuckmorgan #100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwanjangnihm




----------



## that.bowhunter

bstring said:


> So I guess your opinion is the only right one and no one can disagree with you. Sounds like some needs some Oreos and pamprin. Don't worry. It'll go away soon.


No i never said that, i can't go to a single thread trying to learn and put in my two cents without someone trying to start crap.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazarus

Everyone...........you all do know, this topic makes much more sense when read backwards, yes? :cheers:


----------



## nestly

that.bowhunter said:


> It's a shame, I hope he just doesn't do it for the money. Maybe he will hang on to Elite and keep high scores!





that.bowhunter said:


> No i never said that, i can't go to a single thread trying to learn and put in my two cents without someone trying to start crap.....


Well, ff you're going to make a statements like the first one, then your inviting "crap"

The fact is that he was already shooting "high scores" before he went to Elite, so he most likely only went to Elite because they offered something better (ie chance to make more money). So don't act like it's any different if/when he switches back, or goes somewhere else.


----------



## zekezoe

glad I sold my e35 before he left.


----------



## Whaack

Back on track. 

I'm somewhat mystified by some of these comments and how the ONLY reason Levi is leaving Elite is for more money. 

I suppose some people live their lives only chasing money, but at a certain point most professionals look at the subjective benefits of a move as much or more than just the money. 

I'll give myself as an example. In my last career move 5 years ago I was entertaining offers from 4 companies. I chose the one that best fit my criteria, and it wasn't the one that paid the most. 

Granted it had the second highest comp plan of those I was looking at, but I chose the company based on a number of criteria, not just $$$. 

I guarantee you Levi is making the same evaluation. When you're at the top of the field, a lot more goes into a decision than just $$.


----------



## tomas4891

The fact is that he was already shooting "high scores" before he went to Elite, so he most likely only went to Elite because they offered something better (ie chance to make more money). 

I would add to this that many times pros will leave because the other company offered them a spot on the R&D team or a stake in the company itself that's to many of them better than just a bigger check. I don't see him leaving. He loses most of his other sponsors since they are all wrapped up in TOG. I've always said, if you change one thing then you change everything. And then he becomes like tiger woods when he started tinkering with his swing. We all know how that turned out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek

Oh my gosh, I can't wait until January 1st. The suspense is killing me. Leviticus, PM me ASAP.


----------



## bstring

that.bowhunter said:


> No i never said that, i can't go to a single thread trying to learn and put in my two cents without someone trying to start crap.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah actually you did. You made a comment not trying to learn something as you say, I countered it and now you are sucking your thumb thinking someone is starting crap. But there is a fix for that. Don't post an opinion if you don't want someone to counter it. If you think everyone is going to pat you on the back and say yeah you're right then you're sadly mistaken.


----------



## cschwanz

I wanted to check out the Elite lines last year since one of my local shops became a dealer. Think they'll be cheaper if he does leave?  Not retail, but maybe on the used market?


----------



## that.bowhunter

bstring said:


> Yeah actually you did. You made a comment not trying to learn something as you say, I countered it and now you are sucking your thumb thinking someone is starting crap. But there is a fix for that. Don't post an opinion if you don't want someone to counter it. If you think everyone is going to pat you on the back and say yeah you're right then you're sadly mistaken.


Keyboard warriors......

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3doesdown

up to 73 pgs now,YAWN.


----------



## ppkaprince98

Whaack said:


> Back on track.
> 
> I'm somewhat mystified by some of these comments and how the ONLY reason Levi is leaving Elite is for more money.
> 
> I suppose some people live their lives only chasing money, but at a certain point most professionals look at the subjective benefits of a move as much or more than just the money.
> 
> I'll give myself as an example. In my last career move 5 years ago I was entertaining offers from 4 companies. I chose the one that best fit my criteria, and it wasn't the one that paid the most.
> 
> Granted it had the second highest comp plan of those I was looking at, but I chose the company based on a number of criteria, not just $$$.
> 
> I guarantee you Levi is making the same evaluation. When you're at the top of the field, a lot more goes into a decision than just $$.


I agree with you 100% there is more to it than just cash, and I guess we may never know the real reason. But I wonder did he just not feel right at Elite so he is choosing going back or did Matthews up the anti so much they pulled him back? :set1_thinking:


----------



## SCFox

that.bowhunter said:


> Keyboard warriors......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


.......meet kettle. 

SCFox


----------



## bstring

that.bowhunter said:


> Keyboard warriors......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If that's what you think I am then you got schooled.


----------



## carlosii

Why do I keep coming back to read this thread?

I think it kinda like banging your head on a block wall...cause it feels so good when you quit.


----------



## nestly

ppkaprince98 said:


> I agree with you 100% there is more to it than just cash, and I guess we may never know the real reason. But I wonder did he just not feel right at Elite so he is choosing going back or did Matthews up the anti so much they pulled him back? :set1_thinking:


Right, it's not always just the baseline, there may be other incentives and opportunities. There are also other factors such as personal relationships, working conditions, philosophies, etc that may influence someone to make a change (or stay) even if means "less money". All the determining factors are rarely made public, so it's pretty ridiculous for any of us to speculate on "why" they made a change (or didn't)


----------



## novich69

carlosii said:


> Why do I keep coming back to read this thread?
> 
> I think it kinda like banging your head on a block wall...cause it feels so good when you quit.


Nah. Just trying to get to 100 at this point.


----------



## pinwheeled

carlosii said:


> Why do I keep coming back to read this thread?
> 
> I think it kinda like banging your head on a block wall...cause it feels so good when you quit.


I go with the train wreck theory. You know its going to be bad but you can't stop looking.


----------



## bstring

carlosii said:


> Why do I keep coming back to read this thread?
> 
> I think it kinda like banging your head on a block wall...cause it feels so good when you quit.


And because it's so much stinkin fun to see.


----------



## rattlinman

nestly said:


> Well, ff you're going to make a statements like the first one, then your inviting "crap"
> 
> The fact is that he was already shooting "high scores" before he went to Elite, so he most likely only went to Elite because they offered something better (ie chance to make more money). So don't act like it's any different if/when he switches back, or goes somewhere else.


Exactly! He was "loyal" to Mathews for many more years than his 3 year contract with Elite. I'm more impressed that he is going to eat crow and go back to Mathews. It would be a pride thing for me after stating that the Elite was a better bow....or it could be the $10 million........ I beat Blowtech to death, but you can bet you'd see me with one if they offered me $10 mil.

Loyalty can be bought fellas. Say you wouldn't all you want, but it don't make it any less true.


----------



## blade37defender

carlosii said:


> Why do I keep coming back to read this thread?
> 
> I think it kinda like banging your head on a block wall...cause it feels so good when you quit.


----------



## rattlinman

Whaack said:


> Back on track.
> 
> I'm somewhat mystified by some of these comments and how the ONLY reason Levi is leaving Elite is for more money.
> 
> I suppose some people live their lives only chasing money, but at a certain point most professionals look at the subjective benefits of a move as much or more than just the money.
> 
> I'll give myself as an example. In my last career move 5 years ago I was entertaining offers from 4 companies. I chose the one that best fit my criteria, and it wasn't the one that paid the most.
> 
> Granted it had the second highest comp plan of those I was looking at, but I chose the company based on a number of criteria, not just $$$.
> 
> I guarantee you Levi is making the same evaluation. When you're at the top of the field, a lot more goes into a decision than just $$.


Just the fact that his professional HUNTER career, and a major sponsor for his fledgling archery federation (OPA) will now be bankrolled for the next 10 years would be enough for me. He may not have but a few years left in his competitive archery career, but he can hunt and travel easily into his 60's. Continue to grow and build that side of his business and with this one decision, he and his family could be set for life. :thumbs_up


----------



## MNarrow

Whaack said:


> Back on track.
> 
> I'm somewhat mystified by some of these comments and how the ONLY reason Levi is leaving Elite is for more money.
> 
> I suppose some people live their lives only chasing money, but at a certain point most professionals look at the subjective benefits of a move as much or more than just the money.
> 
> I'll give myself as an example. In my last career move 5 years ago I was entertaining offers from 4 companies. I chose the one that best fit my criteria, and it wasn't the one that paid the most.
> 
> Granted it had the second highest comp plan of those I was looking at, but I chose the company based on a number of criteria, not just $$$.
> 
> I guarantee you Levi is making the same evaluation. When you're at the top of the field, a lot more goes into a decision than just $$.


I would think who is paying you more to shoot a stick and string would be very very high on the list as the reason for change.


----------



## rattlinman

carlosii said:


> Why do I keep coming back to read this thread?
> 
> I think it kinda like banging your head on a block wall...cause it feels so good when you quit.











I'm trying not to look!!!!!!


----------



## MNarrow

that.bowhunter said:


> Why should i?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Because I noticed your signature.....Elite, CBE, Bee Stinger, QAD, Scott. There is this guy named Levi Morgan who also uses all of these??


----------



## nestly

rattlinman said:


> ....after stating that the Elite was a better bow....


Did he? I think most pros know better than to do that. Of course they mention all the good things about "XYX brand" but rarely do they make blanket statements about one brand being "better" than another. Anyone that didnt/doesn't know how harmful that can be to their career need only look at how it worked out for Jack Wallace.


----------



## rattlinman

If there is a positive to all of these moves, it proves that competitive archery has value in regards to bow sales. I really do think Mathews realized their mistake when Levi left, whether it was lost revenue or recognition, but by picking the best of the best it tells me they see the numbers.

IF Jesse goes to Mathews, AND known yardage continues to grow as it has the last few years, it will put Mathews on top as the winning-est bows in competitive archery again.

Bring on the Mathews 2 page color advertisements of the 90"s again!


----------



## rattlinman

nestly said:


> Did he? I think most pros know better than to do that. Of course they mention all the good things about "XYX brand" but rarely do they make blanket statements about one brand being "better" than another. Anyone that didnt/doesn't know how harmful that can be to their career need only look at how it worked out for Jack Wallace.


A more "shootable" bow, because the dwell zone. I stand corrected.


----------



## Kstigall

OCHO505 said:


> This is Comedy Central meets Saturday Night live after two shots of Red Bull Viagra bomb! :darkbeer:
> 
> I'll have 2!!


TWO?!?!?!? You 'da man!



rattlinman said:


> If there is a positive to all of these moves, it proves that competitive archery has value in regards to bow sales. I really do think Mathews realized their mistake when Levi left, whether it was lost revenue or recognition, but by picking the best of the best it tells me they see the numbers.
> 
> IF Jesse goes to Mathews, AND known yardage continues to grow as it has the last few years, it will put Mathews on top as the winning-est bows in competitive archery again.
> 
> Bring on the Mathews 2 page color advertisements of the 90"s again!


Mathews did not necessarily make a mistake and they may not have actually "let" him move on. When he left Mathews and succeeded with Elite his stock increased. Making the OPA event happen increased his "value". His TV show has grown and increased in value. If he had not left Mathews I don't know that his "value" increases nearly as much. For instance this thread would not exist along with all of the 1,000's of views.

As for Mathews "letting" him leave. I expect that was not entirely their choice. I'm certain Levi _chose _to leave. In my opinion it is now blatantly obvious he made the right decision. Just like I think it's obviously a good idea to let threads like this roll on and not make an "early" announcement.

Threads like this one is what makes AT extremely valuable to the archery world even though some folks within the industry may say ugly things about AT and _their _customers that use AT. I can about guarantee there are many more archers that now know at least a little about Levi and the products he uses because of this thread. 



I can't see Known yardage NOT growing for at least the foreseeable future. If there were a Senior Known Pro class I'd shoot it. There's a good chance it will happen some time down the road but it will be after what little archery skills I have washed away. Senior Known Pro will happen and a quick glance at the OPA roster is real evidence. But right now the vast majority of Senior Pro 3D'ers would squeal like their junk was in a vice if Mike T. brought it up. Of course, they are the same folks that swore known distance 3d wouldn't succeed. It's just a matter of time........


----------



## Gamover06

Whaack said:


> Back on track.
> 
> I'm somewhat mystified by some of these comments and how the ONLY reason Levi is leaving Elite is for more money.
> 
> I suppose some people live their lives only chasing money, but at a certain point most professionals look at the subjective benefits of a move as much or more than just the money.
> 
> I'll give myself as an example. In my last career move 5 years ago I was entertaining offers from 4 companies. I chose the one that best fit my criteria, and it wasn't the one that paid the most.
> 
> Granted it had the second highest comp plan of those I was looking at, but I chose the company based on a number of criteria, not just $$$.
> 
> I guarantee you Levi is making the same evaluation. When you're at the top of the field, a lot more goes into a decision than just $$.


I guess I just don't see how others don't see this. Yes the check is nice but when you need to win to keep getting paid you better make sure that you are switching to a company that help you keep winning. He wants to win more then anything. The great thing about making a lot of money in your profession is that you don't have to make decisions strictly based on money. You can take the dollar sign out of the equation and do what is best for you and your family. Maybe Samantha likes the Mathews better and it will help her career if she starts shooting Mathews and he can shoot anything better then pretty much anyone so why not change to help her career out. He is a Pirates fan and Mathews colors do go better with his Pirates gear so that could help him make the switch. I am sure the companies are only thousands of dollars off. Yes to us that might be alot but when you are making what he makes with his show, winning tournaments, and his endorsements he can still live nicely by choosing a company that pays him 50 or 100 k less. He can make that up by a few more appearances or winning a few more tournaments if need be.


----------



## Whaack

MNarrow said:


> I would think who is paying you more to shoot a stick and string would be very very high on the list as the reason for change.


I'm sure it is. May not be the ONLY reason though like a lot of folks on this thread keep indicating. For some people it is all about the money, but for most well rounded professionals they value things like work culture, potential upward movement, co-workers, etc when they make a decision. I don't know Levi and never met him. Maybe he is ONLY making a change for the money, but I doubt that is the only factor and I can only speculate that maybe it may not even be the biggest factor.


----------



## sharptrenton

I thought it was kind of weird last year at Levi's OPA shoot that Mathews was a big sponsor


----------



## ppkaprince98




----------



## rattlinman

Kstigall said:


> TWO?!?!?!? You 'da man!
> 
> 
> 
> Mathews did not necessarily make a mistake and they may not have actually "let" him move on. When he left Mathews and succeeded with Elite his stock increased. Making the OPA event happen increased his "value". His TV show has grown and increased in value. If he had not left Mathews I don't know that his "value" increases nearly as much. For instance this thread would not exist along with all of the 1,000's of views.
> 
> As for Mathews "letting" him leave. I expect that was not entirely their choice. I'm certain Levi _chose _to leave. In my opinion it is now blatantly obvious he made the right decision. Just like I think it's obviously a good idea to let threads like this roll on and not make an "early" announcement.
> 
> Threads like this one is what makes AT extremely valuable to the archery world even though some folks within the industry may say ugly things about AT and _their _customers that use AT. I can about guarantee there are many more archers that now know at least a little about Levi and the products he uses because of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see Known yardage NOT growing for at least the foreseeable future. If there were a Senior Known Pro class I'd shoot it. There's a good chance it will happen some time down the road but it will be after what little archery skills I have washed away. Senior Known Pro will happen and a quick glance at the OPA roster is real evidence. But right now the vast majority of Senior Pro 3D'ers would squeal like their junk was in a vice if Mike T. brought it up. Of course, they are the same folks that swore known distance 3d wouldn't succeed. It's just a matter of time........


Can't really argue with any of these, but either way we both can agree that his decisions have been smart ones and this one will no doubt be a winner. :thumbs_up


----------



## 4by4buck

bump to keep this on the first page


----------



## ppkaprince98

4by4buck said:


> bump to keep this on the first page


Has this ever made it to the 2nd page??? lol


----------



## 4by4buck

ppkaprince98 said:


> Has this ever made it to the 2nd page??? lol


when i bumped it, it was the last thread listed on page 1. That's just unacceptable.


----------



## MI1

Snowing like mad in Kalamazoo.....for a new topic ...lol

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## ppkaprince98

MI1 said:


> Snowing like mad in Kalamazoo.....for a new topic ...lol
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


Yea you guys are suposed to get pounded today! I think the bad part will miss me south.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ovation1

4by4buck said:


> when i bumped it, it was the last thread listed on page 1. That's just unacceptable.


Lol

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

sharptrenton said:


> I thought it was kind of weird last year at Levi's OPA shoot that Mathews was a big sponsor


I don't because all of the major bow companies where sponsors, including Elite, Bowtech, Hoyt, Prime, PSE, and New Breed.


----------



## MI1

ppkaprince98 said:


> Yea you guys are suposed to get pounded today! I think the bad part will miss me south.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's very light but steady....
Not to bad in kazoo

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## dnv23

Levi...


----------



## SilentElk

74 pages talking about who a guy is going to shoot for? Its like Days of our Lives for hunters.


----------



## MI1

74...
26 more To go

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## MNarrow

SilentElk said:


> 74 pages talking about who a guy is going to shoot for? Its like Days of our Lives for hunters.


I think you mean Days of Our Levis


----------



## shootnrelease

MNarrow said:


> I think you mean Days of Our Levis


on the original channel 501....


----------



## chaded

:icon_1_lol:


----------



## 4by4buck

you can't spell lives without levi


----------



## Doofy_13

ZSBowHunter said:


> We know he and samantha are switching to mathews... and they will announce january 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


I still think this pic says a lot on where they are going.


----------



## MNarrow

How long of a back bar is that? 15 inches? and 16 ounces of weight?


----------



## ovation1

Doofy_13 said:


> I still think this pic says a lot on where they are going.


On the podcast Levi said that Buck grossed 193 and had a 5 inch busted off

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## rattlinman

4by4buck said:


> when i bumped it, it was the last thread listed on page 1. That's just unacceptable.


Good catch! 

Free bump, I have nothing.....


----------



## Doebuster

Doofy_13 said:


> I still think this pic says a lot on where they are going.


Looks like a Mathews to me !!!


----------



## ppkaprince98

Getting waaaaaaaaaaaay to close to page 2.


----------



## tandin93

I think it's a great idea for him to go back to Mathews. Who wouldn't want to shoot the best?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

tandin93 said:


> I think it's a great idea for him to go back to Mathews. Who wouldn't want to shoot the best??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree..... he's going home. Come full circle.
Why not join the best

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## tandin93

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

Doofy_13 said:


> I still think this pic says a lot on where they are going.


To the taxidermist lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

legion_archery said:


> To the taxidermist lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylormade449

Bump made it to page 2


----------



## MI1

if a few people on here would post a load of random pics this would get to page 100 quicker


----------



## MI1




----------



## mrp

excellent pics


----------



## MI1

Western Michigan University.
And St.Coud playing





























sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## MNarrow

MI1 said:


> Western Michigan University.
> And St.Coud playing


St Cloud State is my alma mater. I usually go to one game a year.


----------



## MI1

MNarrow said:


> St Cloud State is my alma mater. I usually go to one game a year.


It was a very good physical series last weekend.
Chris Draper was there along with 27 NHL scouts looking at #11, freshman. His two other brothers play on st.cloud as well. I think his name was Ryan poehling

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## MNarrow

MI1 said:


> It was a very good physical series last weekend.
> Chris Draper was there along with 27 NHL scouts looking at #11, freshman. His two other brothers play on st.cloud as well. I think his name was Ryan poehling
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


Western MI is doing good this year. SCSU will fall apart miserably come tournament time like always.

NCHC is such a stacked division. For instance, North Dakota is ranked 6 out 8 in the division but ranked 8th in the nation lol.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

When you work til 5pm and it gets dark at 430...you bring your gear to work. No excuses.


----------



## MI1

MNarrow said:


> Western MI is doing good this year. SCSU will fall apart miserably come tournament time like always.
> 
> NCHC is such a stacked division. For instance, North Dakota is ranked 6 out 8 in the division but ranked 8th in the nation lol.


Time will tell.
St.cloud state looks nice

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## MNarrow

Outsider said:


> Anyone knows how his trophy room coming up? I haven't seen any updates.


OMG!! Levi just posted a trophy room photo to his Instagram!! He must have read your post!! So EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MI1

Of course he's been reading this....and he's saying to himself...boy these guys need to get a life

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## GREENBALL

MNarrow said:


> St Cloud State is my alma mater. I usually go to one game a year.


Bulldogs swept them this year, go bulldogs!


----------



## Done Right

25 pages to go.Back up top


----------



## orarcher

mnarrow said:


> omg!! Levi just posted a trophy room photo to his instagram!! He must have read your post!! So exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol


----------



## novich69

Days of our Levis. You can catch it on the Amish channel.


----------



## Outsider

Isn't that a Levi? (saved from Mathews web)


----------



## GrahamBo88

Elite all the way!


----------



## MNarrow

Guys, the trophy room is 50x60 with a bedroom and full bath, two offices, stamped concrete floor and cost $180,000.

-Days of Our Levi


----------



## Doebuster

mathews rules ! There the best ! Just ask Levi !


----------



## Busch18

#bumpsforlevi #100 #beararchery


----------



## tandin93

A hunt I was on the first week of Nov.
#100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topper1018

Every time I click on the next page a little Japanese man in my head bangs a GONG.....


----------



## Whaack

Outsider said:


> Isn't that a Levi? (saved from Mathews web)
> 
> View attachment 5183625


Sure looks like him.


----------



## fearedbydeer

I heard he signed with martin

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 4by4buck

Bump it. Bump it real good.


----------



## tandin93

fearedbydeer said:


> I heard he signed with martin
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I heard it was Oneida..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCFox

Doebuster said:


> mathews rules ! There the best ! Just ask Levi !


#they're

SCFox


----------



## Larry brown

SCFox said:


> #they're
> 
> SCFox


Ha ha ha!!! I love grammar police!!! I hate when there stuff is messed up over they're and there is a big !!!!!! that they didn't study they're butts off like some of us did! 
I read one post the other day and the poster had so many grammar errors I had to stop reading. He said that it was auto correct!!! I was thinking autocorrect will change works BUT will never make half sentences! 
Anyways, had to get in on the Levi post to say I did!


----------



## shooter34

ttt


----------



## SilentElk

MNarrow said:


> I think you mean Days of Our Levis





4by4buck said:


> you can't spell lives without levi


You guys are funny! Touche'


----------



## kwanjangnihm

first uncle Ted jumped on the mathews train, now Levi is jumping on board, what's next Trump will be president?? 

a lot of national exposure with both outdoor tv shows between the two of them for sure...........


----------



## ohio.bow.addict

I just heard Levi was spotted at trump towers and is being considered for a cabinet position! He gonna make Mathews great again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider

A lot of folks January 1st


----------



## Lazarus

Levi had a pretty good facebook rant yesterday that I heard was directed at some of you clowns. 

Look for the facebook servers to be overloaded now in 5, 4, 3................................................:focus:


----------



## Outsider

Lazarus said:


> Levi had a pretty good facebook rant yesterday that I heard was directed at some of you clowns.
> 
> Look for the facebook servers to be overloaded now in 5, 4, 3................................................:focus:


Why call people clowns just because they have some fun here? I'm pretty sure he wasn't talking about this thread. Something set him off about someone who talked about the way he is hunting. Probably because they both him and Samantha got a big bucks and we all know they do not hunt like most of us do.


----------



## Lazarus

Outsider said:


> Why call people clowns just because they have some fun here?


Cheeezz...........sensitive much? Was just having some fun here. I guess I could have called you something like richard-heads. :dontknow:


----------



## Outsider

Lazarus said:


> Cheeezz...........sensitive much? Was just having some fun here. I guess I could have called you something like richard-heads. :dontknow:


Not at all. Have been called names before and never cared much. Maybe just some misunderstanding here. Proceed :set1_CHAPLIN3:


----------



## shootstraight

#elitetrumpsmathews


----------



## Lazarus

Outsider said:


> Maybe just some misunderstanding here. Proceed :set1_CHAPLIN3:


I Believe so. 

But on the other hand a good fight would be an effective way to boost the topics page count. :argue:


----------



## Outsider

Lazarus said:


> I Believe so.
> 
> But on the other hand a good fight would be an effective way to boost the topics page count. :argue:


Hey...we can always simulate :wink::set1_punch:


----------



## MI1

Good post from Levi.
So right on !

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## Outsider




----------



## Lazarus

Outsider said:


> View attachment 5185033


Yeah............that will be just great. Give the crossgun crowd another few months to kill fawns. :set1_tango2:

Levi only goes vertical. :focus:


----------



## Samhell

Lazarus said:


> Yeah............that will be just great. Give the crossgun crowd another few months to kill fawns. :set1_tango2:
> 
> Levi only goes vertical. :focus:


You obviously did not listen to what levi had to say in his video.


----------



## MI1

Samhell said:


> You obviously did not listen to what levi had to say in his video.


Exactly what I was just thinking.
My uncle's went to crossbow huelbows etc. There like kids in a candy store again. They just want to hunt, hang out with there hunting buddies, drink a little beer and bs. Crossbows allow them some good hearted fun.
Ironically they haven't killed anymore deer because they hunt with a crossbow.

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## ppkaprince98




----------



## MI1

I'm not sure what the huelbows in above post meant....auto correct thing I guess..lol

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## Lazarus

Samhell said:


> You obviously did not listen to what levi had to say in his video.


You obviously don't understand the use of satire. :wave:


----------



## bstring

Could someone post his rant for those of us that aren't on facebook??


----------



## MI1

bstring said:


> Could someone post his rant for those of us that aren't on facebook??


Get on Facebook....there's alot if good hunting stuff in there.

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## Outsider

bstring said:


> Could someone post his rant for those of us that aren't on facebook??


[video]https://www.facebook.com/levi.morgan.7/videos/10211149979690894/[/video]


----------



## pinwheeled

Ha just getting my Dailey post trying to get this train wreck to 100 pages


----------



## bstring

Outsider said:


> [video]https://www.facebook.com/levi.morgan.7/videos/10211149979690894/[/video]


Thanks


----------



## conquestador

This is my first post on this thread and if it weren't for the link to John's facebook statement my count would be zero. I met him at the Cam Classic a couple of years ago but even prior to that I was a fan of his. He obviously doesn't speak for all of us but his paradigm is one that we should all try to enter. My hat is off to you John. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 4by4buck

conquestador said:


> This is my first post on this thread and if it weren't for the link to John's facebook statement my count would be zero. I met him at the Cam Classic a couple of years ago but even prior to that I was a fan of his. He obviously doesn't speak for all of us but his paradigm is one that we should all try to enter. My hat is off to you John. Keep up the good work.


Who is John?


----------



## Gamover06

I loved Levi's message. It drives me nuts also when someone kills a monster and everyone starts posting high fence. I could care a less how that animal was killed as long as it was legal. I will say that I am not a fan of group gun hunting but at the same time as long as they don't go in my woods and clear out my population I guess I can live with it. I think most of my anger that comes from shotgun hunters is because I know a lot of bow hunters and they are for the most part by the book and I know a lot of gun hunters and a stupid % (over 70 I would say) kill deer off roads. I also border Iowa and Wisconsin and I know of a few that have killed in a different state and they will go in at night to claim the deer and bring it back. I am not saying that all gun hunters hunt this way. I know for a fact that most don't but when that's what you deal with in the area you hunt it gets a sour taste in your mouth, Especially when they get the entire rut also. As long as animals are taken legally man lets celebrate it. The ethical shot thing drive me bonkers also. I know my distance and what I feel comfortable with so I am not going to go beyond that. So many people get their panties in a bunch when they see a pro hunter shoot an animal at a distance that they don't feel comfortable or think is unethical. For 2 reasons you are showing young hunters that its ok and I personally think jealousy that they don't have that ability to shoot that far. If the person that is showing the young hunter the ropes cant teach the young hunter what an ethical shot is for their range then that is their fault. For some hunters it would be unethical to shoot past 25 yards and for others 50 but to say that a pro shooter shouldn't be able to shoot past 50 or what ever number you put on it because you or the majority cant is ridiculous to me. AS hunters isn't it up to us to know our range and what is an ethical shot for our abilities..I am sure I will get ripped for the post for not only my opinion on ethical shots but I am sure there are going to be spelling and grammar errors. 

Remember hunters are fighting for their right to hunt all the time lets not make it harder on ourselves by fighting with each other.


----------



## primal-bow

up top


----------



## ppkaprince98

pinwheeled said:


> Ha just getting my Dailey post trying to get this train wreck to 100 pages


HAHA, I appreciate your contribution!!


----------



## nestly

Devils advocate regarding Levi's video: Are we to give up some of our 1st Amendment rights to protect our 2nd Amendment and/or hunting rights?

I think there are legitimate concerns about hunting ethics.... telling every one to just bite their tongue to avoid giving anti-hunters anything they could possibly used to their benefit, isn't a great solution either. I don't have any idea what comments were made that Levi is referring to, but in general, it seems to me he's kinda stepping on others rights to free speech in the same way he's accusing others of doing damage to hunting rights.

If you have a problem with someone you think is petty, judgemental, jealous, or spiteful, by all means offer a rebuttal and make them look bad if you can, but I don't agree with simply telling them they should just keep their mouth shut.


----------



## conquestador

4by4buck said:


> Who is John?


My apologies. I misspoke. Doing too many things at once and multitasking I'm not good at. Just ask my wife. I was referring to Levi's facebook page. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## OCHO505

nestly said:


> Devils advocate regarding Levi's video: Are we to give up some of our 1st Amendment rights to protect our 2nd Amendment and/or hunting rights?
> 
> I think there are legitimate concerns about hunting ethics.... telling every one to just bite their tongue to avoid giving anti-hunters anything they could possibly used to their benefit, isn't a great solution either. I don't have any idea what comments were made that Levi is referring to, but in general, it seems to me he's kinda stepping on others rights to free speech in the same way he's accusing others of doing damage to hunting rights.
> 
> If you have a problem with someone you think is petty, judgemental, jealous, or spiteful, by all means offer a rebuttal and make them look bad if you can, but I don't agree with simply telling them they should just keep their mouth shut.


Agree to disagree.... the old saying still holds true. You are right about freedom of speech. But as a representative for a bow company regardless of which and host of tv show and huge representative of the sport of archery and hunting. The answer is not to do what you said and make them look bad. 

You can dissect this 100 ways to prove and ones point but he has to try to say neutral due to his position. His position on these things affect his lively hood and how he makes his money. 

You are indeed allowed to speak your mind doesn't always mean your right. Look Dixie chicks. Speaking their minds got them wiped off country music, the UA scandal for the hunting with spears. They technically didn't break any laws but lost their sponsorship. I think points been made for the most part. Just advocating back....


----------



## MNarrow

Lol, Levi talking about nasty, hateful things on Facebook yet Sam posts a video of him calling rollerblading gay. Lol, there are gay hunters and archers. Don't you think they would take offense to that?


----------



## treestand22

Who cares what he's gonna shoot in the future. What somebody else shoots going to make you go out and buy the same bow? Been off of this web site awhile but nothings changed. Cause so & so went to this bow you have to go out and buy it too for mega $$$$. It really will make you kill more deer. Give me a break.


----------



## kwanjangnihm

jump on board brothers and sisters - ride the Levi train to 100 pages - there's plenty of room so hang on tight!!!


----------



## MNarrow

#levito100


----------



## Irish66

Levi's intentions were good and made valid points about hatred on here and or Facebook. JMO


----------



## BackcountryMT

Agree on all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rattlinman

I'm sorry, but social media breeds hated, jealously, and just plain evil people crawl out of holes. While I agree with Levi comments, I also realize that if you post pictures and comments for the WORLD to see, then you are naive if you don't see the backlash coming. Then you add the anonymity of no recourse and suddenly you've opened the door to evil.

I truly believe that social media will be the destruction of recreational hunting. maybe not in my lifetime, but eventually.


----------



## Irish66

rattlinman said:


> I'm sorry, but social media breeds hated, jealously, and just plain evil people crawl out of holes. While I agree with Levi comments, I also realize that if you post pictures and comments for the WORLD to see, then you are naive if you don't see the backlash coming. Then you add the anonymity of no recourse and suddenly you've opened the door to evil.
> 
> I truly believe that social media will be the destruction of recreational hunting. maybe not in my lifetime, but eventually.


:thumbs_up:amen:


----------



## nestly

Devils Advocate again.

Before Levi posted that video, I had no idea of any specific negative comments were being made about hunting (i actually still don't because I still don't care) Does anyone actually believe even one "hater" is suddenly going to see the error of their ways just because Levi made a speech about "hating"? Did Levi unwittingly draw unnecessary attention to the matter and give ammunition to the anti's by making it even bigger than it was?

Levi, just like those he has a beef with, have every right to rant about what irritates them, one is not more noble than the other, IMO.

For the record, I like Levi. I respect him as a competitor, I like the way he presents his hunting show, and I think he's a great benefit to archery and sportsmen in general, I just don't care to hear him (or anyone else) tell others how to conduct themselves.


----------



## dbell80

I wish him well at whatever he chooses in life, hunting, and archery. He has always been very approachable and easy to talk to. At the OPA he and others were working their tails off in the rain to give everyone the best possible experience.


----------



## Gamover06

nestly said:


> Devils Advocate again.
> 
> Before Levi posted that video, I had no idea of any specific negative comments were being made about hunting (i actually still don't because I still don't care) Does anyone actually believe even one "hater" is suddenly going to see the error of their ways just because Levi made a speech about "hating"? Did Levi unwittingly draw unnecessary attention to the matter and give ammunition to the anti's by making it even bigger than it was?
> 
> Levi, just like those he has a beef with, have every right to rant about what irritates them, one is not more noble than the other, IMO.
> 
> For the record, I like Levi. I respect him as a competitor, I like the way he presents his hunting show, and I think he's a great benefit to archery and sportsmen in general, I just don't care to hear him (or anyone else) tell others how to conduct themselves.


1. (your first post) I see what your saying Nestly. I think some of his anger was that people were going on to other hunters pages just to bash them for hunting the way they hunt. To be honest that drives me nuts also if you don't like the way they hunt just don't follow them. I just don't see how you are doing any good going onto someone's page just to bash them. I get freedom of speech but if feel like people and media take it to far. Look at what people were saying about Eva Shockey absolutely uncalled for. Wanting her child to die or become sick just because she hunts...off topic I know but the freedom of speech thing goes a little to far with social media now days. I also think that he doesn't want to call people out specifically because that is not in his nature so he was just doing a video and the people that were doing it would know and maybe lay off unfortunately they are probably going to ramp it up...There are so many people including myself that would love to be a professional hunter but I couldn't imagine dealing with the hate mail from anti hunters on a day in and day out basis or killing an awesome animal and having to deal with the hunters hating that he did a high fence. I get it it comes with the territory and I am really glad that there are hunters out there that can deal with the negativity that comes with their job. 

2. I haven't seen anything recently on him persay but I know in the past I have read about people not like how long of shots he takes 50 plus yards.


----------



## jdaf

Whaack said:


> Back on track.
> 
> I'm somewhat mystified by some of these comments and how the ONLY reason Levi is leaving Elite is for more money.
> 
> I suppose some people live their lives only chasing money, but at a certain point most professionals look at the subjective benefits of a move as much or more than just the money.
> 
> I'll give myself as an example. In my last career move 5 years ago I was entertaining offers from 4 companies. I chose the one that best fit my criteria, and it wasn't the one that paid the most.
> 
> Granted it had the second highest comp plan of those I was looking at, but I chose the company based on a number of criteria, not just $$$.
> 
> I guarantee you Levi is making the same evaluation. When you're at the top of the field, a lot more goes into a decision than just $$.


Respectfully disagree. Yes more does go into it besides considering money. But with all things or most things being equal if you don't take the better pay than that's just silly. We don't know the circumstances with Elite Mathews or what they are offering him or what he is basing his decision on. So I won't pretend I do. All I am saying is if you take any major athlete or any big name that has worked hard to get to the top of their field they ALWAYS take the bigger contract, and they should. They have worked hard for it, it's simply their payoff. More money means a better future for someone who can be smart with it and the ability to give you and your loved ones a better life. That's not being consumed with money or focusing on it. That's just a fact. Remember their numbers are much larger than ours. We likely aren't talking a difference of 50 or even 100k a year here. It's likely hundreds of thousands or even more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shooter34

us hunters need/should post what ever we want on social media, catering and worrying what anti hunters like or want is not the answer. this society we live in, that makes people feel that just what they think matters. let's face it, we are killers, but we are not any less guilty than the people who don't hunt that eat meat Mcdonalds has to get there meat from somewhere. some animals have to die for us to eat, some of us just prefer healthier meats. lol


----------



## nestly

Gamover06 said:


> 1.
> 2.


1) I don't think we're that far apart, I'm just stating my opinion, as Levi did, (in response to others that were also just stating an opinion). 

2) I sorta get the opposition to showing very long shots, but the reality is that Levi is probably more effective at 100 than many/most are at 20, so those who view it need to consider the context. Every Sunday there's automobile racing on TV, some clown with bad judgment might decide that he too should be able drive around town at those speeds, that doesn't mean we should stop broadcasting racing. People do and say dumb stuff all the time, that isn't going to change no matter how many warnings are issued or just because a celebrity makes a speech/rant about it.


----------



## Padgett

I liked what levi had to say in his video and I assume that everyone in the industry he was referring to is doing things that are within Levi's window of acceptable, what I am not sure about is what Levi is going to do when somebody he respects does things that are not within his window of acceptable stuff. Hopefully he can man up and do a video that says what needs to be said, that is going to be way harder than the video he just did.


----------



## jdaf

Padgett said:


> I liked what levi had to say in his video and I assume that everyone in the industry he was referring to is doing things that are within Levi's window of acceptable, what I am not sure about is what Levi is going to do when somebody he respects does things that are not within his window of acceptable stuff. Hopefully he can man up and do a video that says what needs to be said, that is going to be way harder than the video he just did.


I think he stated as long as it's legal who cares.... I agree with him 100%. Who am I to pick on a guy that shoots a fork horn? Long as it's legal who cares. I know guys that hunt for years and only come close to a smaller buck a few times. Yes maybe there's a lack of skill or even effort, maybe they only hunt once or twice a year but who cares. It's legal. It's not about my window of acceptability or yours. If someone is hunting legally and enjoying the way they do things than it's acceptable to him. That's what I got from his video. Point is we are bound by the law and our own view of how things should be done, but that view should not be pushed on others and others should not be ridiculed because their view differs from ours. His point was why not congratulate the guy that shot the fork horn? Why not say great job? If someone makes it big in the industry why not say wow this is great we have people that work so hard at what we love, people that give hunting a good reputation? He's saying he sees a ton of selfishness and not enough supporting of each other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdaf

I don't think he will ever need to make a video about that. I'm sure he has a view of how things should be done, but he's also sounds smart enough to know that if he sees someone doing things differently from him or even doing things he doesn't personally agree with it isn't his place to tell them they are wrong or make a video about how wrong he thinks they are as long as it's ethical and legal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdaf

nestly said:


> Devils Advocate again.
> 
> Before Levi posted that video, I had no idea of any specific negative comments were being made about hunting (i actually still don't because I still don't care) Does anyone actually believe even one "hater" is suddenly going to see the error of their ways just because Levi made a speech about "hating"? Did Levi unwittingly draw unnecessary attention to the matter and give ammunition to the anti's by making it even bigger than it was?
> 
> Levi, just like those he has a beef with, have every right to rant about what irritates them, one is not more noble than the other, IMO.
> 
> For the record, I like Levi. I respect him as a competitor, I like the way he presents his hunting show, and I think he's a great benefit to archery and sportsmen in general, I just don't care to hear him (or anyone else) tell others how to conduct themselves.



So your against someone telling us we should conduct ourselves with dignity and respect? I believe that's all he was saying. To many people have grievances and complaints these days... its like we are back in kindergarten and one kid is upset because he got the red lollipop instead of the blue one that he wanted and little Jimmy got it instead... being in the public eye he was simply saying that its bad enough hunters are under fire.... lets at least support eachother... and he is right 100%


----------



## rattlinman

shooter34 said:


> us hunters need/should post what ever we want on social media, catering and worrying what *anti hunters *like or want is not the answer. this society we live in, that makes people feel that just what they think matters. let's face it, we are killers, but we are not any less guilty than the people who don't hunt that eat meat Mcdonalds has to get there meat from somewhere. some animals have to die for us to eat, some of us just prefer healthier meats. lol


It was not the anti hunters he was referring to, it was your fellow hunters.


----------



## 4by4buck

#levi100


----------



## kwanjangnihm

Levi is bringing back the old risers we all love!! no more waffles!! I'm as giddy as a school girl!! ridin the train to 100!!


----------



## tandin93

Just doing my part! #Levi100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdaf

The question is... will we get there before the announcement is made????....


----------



## maxxis88

Tommy Gomez to Elite


----------



## bowhuntermitch

maxxis88 said:


> Tommy Gomez to Elite


I think a lot of us saw this coming being he's worked for TOG the past 8 months or whatever the time frame has been.


----------



## Kstigall

Should there be just a single "deer season"? Use whatever weapon you want, or many different weapons, for the entire season.


----------



## aread

Important Question:

Who gets post #2,000 on this thread???
It's getting close and may even be tonight.


----------



## Kstigall

Hatred on AT? Noooooooooo!!!!!!! 

Upon further review. Yes there is hatred on AT because there are hateful people everywhere in society. Believe it or not there are serious jerks everywhere, on every forum, in every work place, in every school, on every train and plane. There are seriously messed up folks that are professional baseball players, clergy men, priests, school teachers AND even professional archers! There are loud mouthed jerks that run Boy Scout troops and coach gymnastics.......... Society is full of screwed up folks and with anonymity (the internet) comes a license for them to spew their stupidity and ignorance.

#LeviWhipsChuckInACageMatch


----------



## Kstigall

aread said:


> Important Question:
> 
> Who gets post #2,000 on this thread???
> It's getting close and may even be tonight.


I'm about to unleash an auto-post..........so it will be ME!


----------



## jdaf

Kstigall said:


> Hatred on AT? Noooooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> Upon further review. Yes there is hatred on AT because there are hateful people everywhere in society. Believe it or not there are serious jerks everywhere, on every forum, in every work place, in every school, on every train and plane. There are seriously messed up folks that are professional baseball players, clergy men, priests, school teachers AND even professional archers! There are loud mouthed jerks that run Boy Scout troops and coach gymnastics.......... Society is full of screwed up folks and with anonymity (the internet) comes a license for them to spew their stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> #LeviWhipsChuckInACageMatch


This could possibly be the most informative, intelligent, and true post on this thread.... I would like to buy you a beer.... lol


----------



## luciogod

I couldn't care less...
No wait.. bring this thread back to the top!

BOOM! 😎

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdaf

On second thought lets make it a coffee... I am certain some folks are offended by having a glass of alcohol and are more than willing to air that grievance in the coming posts....


----------



## jdaf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rattlinman

jdaf said:


> On second thought lets make it a coffee... I am certain some folks are offended by having a glass of alcohol and are more than willing to air that grievance in the coming posts....


Might make it decaffeinated.....


----------



## BowHuntnKY

:thumbs_do :whoo::attention


----------



## jdaf

rattlinman said:


> Might make it decaffeinated.....


Good point...


----------



## rattlinman

Kstigall said:


> Hatred on AT? Noooooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> Upon further review. Yes there is hatred on AT because there are hateful people everywhere in society. Believe it or not there are serious jerks everywhere, on every forum, in every work place, in every school, on every train and plane. There are seriously messed up folks that are professional baseball players, clergy men, priests, school teachers AND even professional archers! There are loud mouthed jerks that run Boy Scout troops and coach gymnastics.......... Society is full of screwed up folks and with anonymity (the internet) comes a license for them to spew their stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> *#LeviWhipsChuckInACageMatch*


You keep this blasphemy up and we are going to have a problem. 

When Chuck holds a lady's purse, he still looks manly. He once ran a marathon because it was "on the way".

All Levi can do is hit a dime at 100 yards. Hell, everyone on AT can do that! Just ask them!


----------



## jdaf

I have also heard when does pushups he doesn't push his body up.... he pushes the earth down


----------



## TSwift

How many times a day does Levi check in in this??


----------



## MNarrow

TSwift said:


> How many times a day does Levi check in in this??


I heard 3 times a day.


----------



## MI1

You definitely know Mathews is paying attention to this and all social media involving Levi and other staff shooters. 

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## thawk

Going to make 100 pages the way my account is setup


----------



## nestly

jdaf said:


> So your against someone telling us we should conduct ourselves with dignity and respect? I believe that's all he was saying. To many people have grievances and complaints these days...


Dignity and respect are subjective and based on the values of the individual.

I dunno, guess it just rubs me the wrong way when any "celebrity" (whether Rosie O'Donnell or Levi Morgan) tries to use their celebrity status to send a message or push their agenda, and doesn't matter if I agree with them or not. Either way, I do not believe his comments will have any positive affect on the people he was talking about.... so I have to wonder "whats the point?"

Now I need to turn my attention back to more important matters, like what's for dinner.


----------



## Turk745

I have been reading this thread for days on end and it is in no way depressing. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samhel

nestly said:


> Dignity and respect are subjective and based on the values of the individual.
> 
> I dunno, guess it just rubs me the wrong way when any "celebrity" (whether Rosie O'Donnell or Levi Morgan) tries to use their celebrity status to send a message or push their agenda, and doesn't matter if I agree with them or not. Either way, I do not believe his comments will have any positive affect on the people he was talking about.... so I have to wonder "whats the point?"
> 
> Now I need to turn my attention back to more important matters, like what's for dinner.


I believe that he has the ultimate platform to state that we all need to support each other and not trash one another for hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

Almost there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

Are we there yet?


----------



## ohio.bow.addict

#Levi100 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axo24

Whoever started this thread should be slapped.

YES I'm kidding ....but he really should be lol


----------



## Jeremy_h1

Boom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwanjangnihm

if you are reading this post, you do have love for Levi........ there's a seat for you on the train friend .... rollin to a 100 :thumbs_up


----------



## kwanjangnihm

Mathews is headed to the top, 
With Levi aiming they cannot flop,
Gone are the old risers of waffle,
Levi said they are just too awful,
My old sponsor aint about stank,
Taken my talents to the bank.


----------



## primal-bow

my turn to add to the posting


----------



## jdaf

nestly said:


> Dignity and respect are subjective and based on the values of the individual.
> 
> I dunno, guess it just rubs me the wrong way when any "celebrity" (whether Rosie O'Donnell or Levi Morgan) tries to use their celebrity status to send a message or push their agenda, and doesn't matter if I agree with them or not. Either way, I do not believe his comments will have any positive affect on the people he was talking about.... so I have to wonder "whats the point?"
> 
> Now I need to turn my attention back to more important matters, like what's for dinner.


Haha want some back straps??? I got plenty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdaf

samhel said:


> I believe that he has the ultimate platform to state that we all need to support each other and not trash one another for hunting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boom! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdaf

Who's gonna comment to make 100???? The race is on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Busch18

#100forlevi #beenheresincepage25


----------



## MI1

#101

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## maxxis88

#1 on 100!!!!


----------



## Redball409

Why not


----------



## A-A-Ron

How is this thread still going!


----------



## Doebuster

I just seen where tommy Gomez is going to elite , looks like there filling the void with a another great archer !


----------



## tandin93

Let's roll! #Levi100 just contributing to the thread and my post count!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

maxxis88 said:


> #1 on 100!!!!


Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bstring

13 more till the big 2000. Who's gonna get it. Come Levi. You do it.


----------



## ohioarcher

Gotta make a 100


----------



## sharptrenton

just a little closer to 100 and 2000


----------



## COArrow

#levibeiber


----------



## RodneyLtd

Who is Levi?


----------



## COArrow

RodneyLtd said:


> Who is Levi?


Canadian pop singer I think


----------



## BigBuckDown!

Post count +1


----------



## w8indq

Just cos i can...

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## w8indq

Cos its so close....

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## w8indq

Cos im a numpty...

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## w8indq

And i would like to get my post count up...

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## w8indq

Here it comes

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## w8indq

Merry xmas everybody 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## w8indq

We did it!!!! Post 2000!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyLtd

COArrow said:


> Canadian pop singer I think


Thanks man! Can't find him on iTunes.


----------



## kwanjangnihm

up early making sure the train is rollin to 100 :sleepy2:

wonder what Levi eats for breakfast before a big tournament? probably pancakes and bacon - definitely not waffles!! :wink:


----------



## jdaf

Headed out to smoke a propeller head this morning.... shoot em if ya got em! Keep it rolling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuntherChaconne

Who among us would sniff Levi's quiver?


----------



## MI1

GuntherChaconne said:


> Who among us would sniff Levi's quiver?


Just his wife...lol

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## grousegrove

"Quiver Sniffer." AT slang that always makes me laugh. 

For you history buffs : I just checked, quiver sniffer appears to have entered the lexicon when it was first used in 2013 by ***Griz*** in post 179, in a thread titled -- of course!--"Why all the hate for Mathews on archery talk?" 

Ironic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bstring

grousegrove said:


> "Quiver Sniffer." AT slang that always makes me laugh.
> 
> For you history buffs : I just checked, quiver sniffer appears to have entered the lexicon when it was first used in 2013 by ***Griz*** in post 179, in a thread titled -- of course!--"Why all the hate for Mathews on archery talk?"
> 
> Ironic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quiver sniffer. I like that. That's an accurate recounting of its origins

Doing my part for the mighty 100


----------



## ohio.bow.addict

kwanjangnihm said:


> up early making sure the train is rollin to 100 :sleepy2:
> 
> wonder what Levi eats for breakfast before a big tournament? probably pancakes and bacon - definitely not waffles!! :wink:


Actually I heard he is being sponsored by eggo waffles this year! Has to eat them every morning as part of his contract. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## novich69

Keep on trucking to 100.
Sent from my computer using one finger tapping


----------



## 4by4buck

Let's get this back to the front page.


----------



## Whaack

grousegrove said:


> "Quiver Sniffer." AT slang that always makes me laugh.
> 
> For you history buffs : I just checked, quiver sniffer appears to have entered the lexicon when it was first used in 2013 by ***Griz*** in post 179, in a thread titled -- of course!--"Why all the hate for Mathews on archery talk?"
> 
> Ironic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! Fitting.


----------



## sharptrenton

I heard the reason he left Mathews the first time is because he hates waffles


----------



## tandin93

I like sniver quiffer better..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

This just in, Tommy Gomez wins ASA 2017 shooter of the year.


----------



## Irish66

or.... Waffle sniffer


----------



## shootstraight

Since it's kind of a done deal with the Levi switch to Mafews, have you noticed that "Levi" is Evil switched around. Just saying..


----------



## Irish66

shootstraight said:


> Since it's kind of a done deal with the Levi switch to Mafews, have you noticed that "Levi" is Evil switched around. Just saying..


LOL:set1_rolf2:


----------



## shooter34

ttt, to bring it back to page 1. it made it to page 3, we are slacking.


----------



## Busch18

I hope Levi shoots 100 deer and at least 50 mooses with his new Mathews


----------



## ovation1

shooter34 said:


> ttt, to bring it back to page 1. it made it to page 3, we are slacking.


sorry bout that, this should keep it on the first page.........


----------



## sharptrenton

back up top


----------



## iceman14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

Irish66 said:


> or.... Waffle sniffer


or.... snaffle wiffer lol


----------



## Axo24

Levith dog...


----------



## ohio.bow.addict

iceman14 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that escalated quickly lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

Slow day ttt


----------



## kwanjangnihm

Levi back at Mathews - *Best Christmas Gift EVER!!!*

RIDING THE TRAIN TO 100


----------



## 138104

I think Elite upgraded with Gomez.


----------



## GHTiger

Love Tommy and he is a great competitor, but no one on the planet would think that would be an upgrade.


----------



## novich69

Hope you guys that want him back at Mathews realize that it will tack another $100 or more on to the price of the bows to pay for him.


----------



## bowcrete

Levi buying Mathews,lol


----------



## rossi9s

some very funny comments...


----------



## MNarrow

Busch18 said:


> I hope Levi shoots 100 deer and at least 50 mooses with his new Mathews


You and me both, brother. I hope he shoots 43 elks too. What a Christmas present that would be.


----------



## tandin93

kwanjangnihm said:


> Levi back at Mathews - *Best Christmas Gift EVER!!!*
> 
> RIDING THE TRAIN TO 100


I think you passed your station.. but you can still ride it to 125!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

Perry24 said:


> I think Elite upgraded with Gomez.


Yep, Tommy was the man first half of the year, Levi can't keep the pace he's been keeping. Levi will lose to Tommy this year then we can all say it's the bow.


----------



## BARBWIRE

Also heard he was going to do nothing but hunt public land and kill deer bigger than all us.


----------



## MAD 6

novich69 said:


> Hope you guys that want him back at Mathews realize that it will tack another $100 or more on to the price of the bows to pay for him.


Your right. If it meant saving one nickel when buying an Elite I would give Tommy Chong his walking papers before he entered the Elite HQ.


----------



## 138104

shootstraight said:


> Yep, Tommy was the man first half of the year, Levi can't keep the pace he's been keeping. Levi will lose to Tommy this year then we can all say it's the bow.


Could you imagine...lol!


----------



## 138104

MAD 6 said:


> Your right. If it meant saving one nickel when buying an Elite I would give Tommy Chong his walking papers before he entered the Elite HQ.


This Tommy Chong?


----------



## sharptrenton

we are slipping guys this dropped to the 2nd page


----------



## shooter34

ttt


----------



## kscumminsdriver

novich69 said:


> Hope you guys that want him back at Mathews realize that it will tack another $100 or more on to the price of the bows to pay for him.


according to some people on here, Mathews "let go" of enough shooter staff that I don't think there will be a need for a "levi" upcharge... 

and realistically, that's not how marketing works... paid shooters/hunters is marketing. If you're paying someone and they don't generate a positive bump in sales or if you have to dramatically raise the price of the goods you're paying these people to market then you're marketing isn't working. 

And lets stop with the dethroning Levi stuff... dude's not even 30 yet... he could easily dominate unknown 3D archery for the next 10+ years.


----------



## Busch18

#ibelieveinlevi #shootfor100


----------



## Doebuster

I'm in , can't wait to see the video bringing Levi back to Mathews ! There the best u know!


----------



## Ybuck

Doebuster said:


> I'm in , can't wait to see the video bringing Levi back to Mathews ! There the best u know!


i did not know that, but thanks:teeth:


----------



## 4by4buck

Daily bump


----------



## dnv23

Doebuster said:


> I'm in , can't wait to see the video bringing Levi back to Mathews ! There the best u know!


The best at marketing and getting the sheep herd to follow.


----------



## shooter34

ttt


----------



## bstring

dnv23 said:


> The best at marketing and getting the sheep herd to follow.


Whoever has the most sheep wins.


----------



## kballer1

Ttt


----------



## biddz7x

No other shooter would have a thread of over 2000 useless comments about them. This dude is def gunna get paid!


----------



## petertom

Levi just got up and pissed excellence at 2:53 est


----------



## kwanjangnihm

this train is rolling to *100* - join the Mathews brotha's n sista's feelin the Levi love - no ticket needed!! :darkbeer:


----------



## ohio.bow.addict

This just in Levi was spotted at the grocery store! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxis88

Whatever Broadwater is shooting it seems to be fitting him well. He posted this in FB. No mention of bows or company's.


----------



## nestly

maxxis88 said:


> Whatever Broadwater is shooting it seems to be fitting him well. He posted this in FB. No mention of bows or company's.


From the lack of bow picks, I conclude he's not using a bow at all.... he's just throwing the arrows like darts.


----------



## Archerynut16

That target was definitely shot with a Halon X comp ......


----------



## sagecreek

Looks like a group from a PSE Nova. lain:


----------



## ovation1

Archerynut16 said:


> That target was definitely shot with a Halon X comp ......


50 lbs or 60??
:teeth:


----------



## namozine

kwanjangnihm said:


> this train is rolling to *100* - join the Mathews brotha's n sista's feelin the Levi love - no ticket needed!! :darkbeer:


Nice !!!


----------



## Tim/OH

kwanjangnihm said:


> this train is rolling to *100* LOL.......
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


----------



## WV Nailz

I'm just going to leave this here. Maybe Levi's, never know.


----------



## MNarrow

Doebuster said:


> I'm in , can't wait to see the video bringing Levi back to Mathews ! There the best u know!


So true. It gives me goosebumps thinking about it!!!!!


----------



## Garceau

WV Nailz said:


> I'm just going to leave this here. Maybe Levi's, never know.
> View attachment 5198681


those don't look like Q2i vanes, but that quiver looks like his.....but I can blow it up for some reason.


----------



## BillyRay

WV Nailz said:


> I'm just going to leave this here. Maybe Levi's, never know.
> View attachment 5198681


Those arrows look identical to the ones in the pic he posted not long ago with his 30X Vegas round.


----------



## rattlinman

There have been comments about Mathews offering a "Signature Series" bow for Levi, but I heard form a strong source that they refused to do that back when he originally shot for them.

Does anyone have insight on if they will offer a "Levi Edition"?


----------



## dnv23

Those are most definitely Q2i vanes. New target vane that will be released at the show along with Levi's announcement to Mathews.


----------



## SCFox

bstring said:


> Whoever has the most sheep wins.


This about sums it up!!

SCFox


----------



## PT1911

No CBE sight on that bow. Doubt it's his.....


----------



## chirohunter73

PT1911 said:


> No CBE sight on that bow. Doubt it's his.....


Maybe he has a new sight sponsor?? 

I promised myself I wouldn't get into this thread, so much for that!!!


----------



## dnv23

dnv23 said:


> Those are most definitely Q2i vanes. New target vane that will be released at the show along with Levi's announcement to Mathews.


Q2i Fusion X-II 4" vanes.


----------



## dnv23

PT1911 said:


> No CBE sight on that bow. Doubt it's his.....


My guess would be that cbe wouldn't want to sponsor hI'm after the switch anyway. Plus he was probably tired of shooting with sub par equipment on his bow.


----------



## PT1911

dnv23 said:


> My guess would be that cbe wouldn't want to sponsor hI'm after the switch anyway. Plus he was probably tired of shooting with sub par equipment on his bow.


Yeah, I suppose I can see that. But dang, is he going to start shooting a different release too, after he has shot Scott FOREVER?


----------



## dnv23

PT1911 said:


> Yeah, I suppose I can see that. But dang, is he going to start shooting a different release too, after he has shot Scott FOREVER?


I wouldn't be surprised, there are other releases out there that are as good and some better imo.


----------



## Kstigall

I step away from the controls for a few days and people go completely off the rails.......... Time to straighten things up again!



jdaf said:


> This could possibly be the most informative, intelligent, and true post on this thread.... I would like to buy you a beer.... lol


thanks.......



jdaf said:


> On second thought lets make it a coffee... I am certain some folks are offended by having a glass of alcohol and are more than willing to air that grievance in the coming posts....


Too late! You have one hellacious tab at the local pub! 



rattlinman said:


> Might make it decaffeinated.....


Decaf? I'd rather make naked snow angels in -20 degree during a snow AND wind storm.



TSwift said:


> How many times a day does Levi check in in this??





MNarrow said:


> I heard 3 times a day.


Kids....... The man doesn't physically check AT threads! He pauses briefly and absorbs the info through the air.



grousegrove said:


> "Quiver Sniffer." AT slang that always makes me laugh.
> 
> For you history buffs : I just checked, quiver sniffer appears to have entered the lexicon when it was first used in 2013 by ***Griz*** in post 179, in a thread titled -- of course!--"Why all the hate for Mathews on archery talk?"
> 
> Ironic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mr. Ryals has a Quiver Sniffer club of his own so he knows of which he speaks. He once stutter stepped while walking through the Lancaster Archery show room and 3 women, 14 men (supposed men) and a youngster had to be taken to the emergency room for broken noses and fractured teeth!



4by4buck said:


> Daily bump


Ahhh, I remember those. Youth, too bad it's wasted on young people.



kwanjangnihm said:


> this train is rolling to *100* - join the Mathews brotha's n sista's feelin the Levi love - no ticket needed!! :darkbeer:


THAT is a Mathews train! Nothing can hold on to the Levi!



nestly said:


> From the lack of bow picks, I conclude he's not using a bow at all.... he's just throwing the arrows like darts.


:ninja: Inside scoop.......don't tell anyone........ when it comes to yellow bulls eyes Levi has been seen genuflecting to The Freakshow! :zip: shhhhhh!



WV Nailz said:


> I'm just going to leave this here. Maybe Levi's, never know.
> View attachment 5198681


It probably is Levi's. After I won the Lancaster Classic last year with a white PSE Supra EXT he asked if I minded if he used a white bow. I told to wait until next year...........

The Stig has spoken...........


----------



## rattlinman

Kstigall said:


> Decaf? I'd rather make naked snow angels in -20 degree during a snow AND wind storm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It probably is Levi's. After I won the Lancaster Classic last year with a white PSE Supra EXT he asked if I minded if he used a white bow. I told to wait until next year...........
> 
> The Stig has spoken...........




I can see that. Maybe while drinking decaf.....

Did you just self-gloss yourself as the "Stig"? :thumbs_up


----------



## rockyw

Levi train? oh good I thought it was the Hillary recount train... :happy1:


----------



## Huntin Hard

WV Nailz said:


> I'm just going to leave this here. Maybe Levi's, never know.
> View attachment 5198681


Was this taken at the refuge? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall

rattlinman said:


> I can see that. Maybe while drinking decaf.....
> 
> Did you just self-gloss yourself as the "Stig"? :thumbs_up


My dad was The Stig and now I am The Stig......... The Stig was The Stig long before some bozo on television tried to garner gain from our reputation. The Stig doesn't hide behind a helmet or an odd login. :humble:


----------



## 4by4buck

Just posting to keep this on page 1.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

PT1911 said:


> No CBE sight on that bow. Doubt it's his.....


I have suspicions as well. However, if his ties truly are severed with Elite, then would it sever his ties with The Outdoor Group companies, like CBE, Scott, and such?


----------



## Huntin Hard

HoosierArcher88 said:


> I have suspicions as well. However, if his ties truly are severed with Elite, then would it sever his ties with The Outdoor Group companies, like CBE, Scott, and such?


But he's tagged Scott and CBE in stuff this hunting season and hadn't tagged elite yet other than that 1 time he was haggled about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwanjangnihm

chirohunter73 said:


> I promised myself I wouldn't get into this thread, so much for that!!!


we all made the same promise, but we were lying to ourselves, cause the *inner love for Levi always wins out.*


----------



## jmy214

It's his. Same arrows from his instagram post. Even stuff written on the fletching. Looks like a V37 cam in the bottom left too. With the pink strings. 10 years 10 million. I'd switch too. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow

Huntin Hard said:


> But he's tagged Scott and CBE in stuff this hunting season and hadn't tagged elite yet other than that 1 time he was haggled about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He hasn't been tagging CBE or Scott


----------



## Garceau

he had shot Scott/CBE just before he left Mathews if I recall.

I don't think they would cut ties with him completely if he wanted to remain. But in reality its a sight and a release - many great companies to choose from and are lining up to have him on staff.


----------



## rattlinman

Either way, is that a TRX 9?


----------



## JasePohl

thats definitely his quiver!


----------



## Huntin Hard

MNarrow said:


> He hasn't been tagging CBE or Scott


I guess you're right. I could've swore I've seen him tag them but I guess not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mn.moose

anyone want to buy a used Hoyt?

wait this thread wasn't for useless crap? But seriously do you want to buy a bow?


----------



## ovation1

rattlinman said:


> Either way, is that a TRX 9?


Trx 8 I'm thinking, didn't know they made a 9

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrbenoit

now tell me? who are all these sight and release companies? I can think of only one 



Garceau said:


> he had shot Scott/CBE just before he left Mathews if I recall.
> 
> I don't think they would cut ties with him completely if he wanted to remain. But in reality its a sight and a release - many great companies to choose from and are lining up to have him on staff.


----------



## jmy214

jrbenoit said:


> now tell me? who are all these sight and release companies? I can think of only one


CBE/Scott Axcel/Truball Sur-Loc/Tru-Fire


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowBoy78

That's his elite quiver with a Lancaster patch over the Elite insignia :wink:


----------



## jrbenoit

jmy214 said:


> CBE/Scott Axcel/Truball Sur-Loc/Tru-Fire
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's two..axcel/sur-loc. I think we can both agree that tru-fire is stretch. But I do see your point he could easily go to one of those two or even spott hog but that's about it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow

jrbenoit said:


> That's two..axcel/sur-loc. I think we can both agree that tru-fire is stretch. But I do see your point he could easily go to one of those two or even spott hog but that's about it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Shibuya, Carter, Tru Ball, Stan


----------



## jmy214

jrbenoit said:


> That's two..axcel/sur-loc. I think we can both agree that tru-fire is stretch. But I do see your point he could easily go to one of those two or even spott hog but that's about it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Tru-Fire makes him his own release. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowBoy78

jmy214 said:


> Tru-Fire makes him his own release.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you're thinkin Scott...


----------



## dnv23

jmy214 said:


> Tru-Fire makes him his own release.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol


----------



## jmy214

Scott and CBE are owned by the outdoor group. 

Sur-Loc and Tru-Fire are owned by the same parent company also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topper1018

Am I the only one that sees clear pin nocks in the pic and white possibley g nocks on Levi's target?


----------



## jmy214

Topper1018 said:


> Am I the only one that sees clear pin nocks in the pic and white possibley g nocks on Levi's target?


I think so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrbenoit

Topper1018 said:


> Am I the only one that sees clear pin nocks in the pic and white possibley g nocks on Levi's target?


Those look to me like clear GTO nocks and bushings but your right I've always seen him shooting acculites (.246 )

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntin Hard

Broadwater just announced on facebook that he's leaving Hoyt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bstring

:hail::hail:LEVIIIIII!!!! COME ON MAN. END THIS MADNESS. WE WONT TELL. Just whisper it to one of us.


----------



## Archerbruce

Those don't look like B stinger stabilizers to me. 

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii

Huntin Hard said:


> Broadwater just announced on facebook that he's leaving Hoyt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now THAT is something else!!

Does he say who he is going with?

Maybe Mathews is making a move to go after the top talent.


----------



## Richard932

What's the big deal?? It's not like a high prized athlete. He is just shooting a bow not a big deal. Anyone can shoot a bow..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## kwanjangnihm

Richard932 said:


> What's the big deal?? It's not like a high prized athlete. He is just shooting a bow not a big deal. Anyone can shoot a bow..


with that attitude you may lose your seat on the *Levi train to 100* my friend!!


----------



## jmy214

carlosii said:


> Now THAT is something else!!
> 
> Does he say who he is going with?
> 
> Maybe Mathews is making a move to go after the top talent.


JB is going to PSE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard932

kwanjangnihm said:


> with that attitude you may lose your seat on the *Levi train to 100* my friend!!


Lol he needs to drop more photos 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JWAtkinson

Huntin Hard said:


> Broadwater just announced on facebook that he's leaving Hoyt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's interesting!


----------



## Coug09

BowBoy78 said:


> I think you're thinkin Scott...


No, he means Tru Fire. 

That's a rumor I heard for this upcoming year with Levi several months ago. Sort of like QAD making him a blade rest 

Seemed like a stretch but very possible. They'd have to make him a hinge because he always has a hinge as a fallback plan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau

jmy214 said:


> JB is going to PSE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I doubt it. 

I highly doubt it. 

I absolutely say no.... .

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kentuckybowman

Richard932 said:


> What's the big deal?? It's not like a high prized athlete. He is just shooting a bow not a big deal. Anyone can shoot a bow..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


like sayin anyone can hit a golf ball.


----------



## jmy214

Garceau said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> I highly doubt it.
> 
> I absolutely say no.... .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Mathews blew their budget on Levi... 10 year 10 million. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau

jmy214 said:


> Mathews blew their budget on Levi... 10 year 10 million.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well we don't know know the contract of anyone. 

But I still say no to PSE. 

We will find out soon. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14

Broadwater is not going to PSE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmy214

Garceau said:


> Well we don't know know the contract of anyone.
> 
> But I still say no to PSE.
> 
> We will find out soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You're right. I had my info backwards. JB is going to Mathews. 

They have tons of cash it seems. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rfiato

Whisper "I am going to Hoyt". "Keep it just between us".


----------



## kscumminsdriver

jmy214 said:


> 10 year 10 million.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if people keep repeating it, do you think it will make it true?


----------



## tomas4891

Huntin Hard said:


> Broadwater just announced on facebook that he's leaving Hoyt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That means Hoyt has an extra spot on the pro team? Excuse me while I wait by the phone...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

tomas4891 said:


> That means Hoyt has an extra spot on the pro team? Excuse me while I wait by the phone...


I wouldn't hold your breath. I don't know what their strategy is, but letting Jesse slip away after losing Reo last year with no major pickups kinda says a lot about their commitment to (american) target archery.... sad to say.


----------



## GabeD88

Love this thread or hate this thread I think this is good for the sport of competition archery as a whole. It brings the drama that other major sports have in the draft and free agency signings.


----------



## shooter34

Jesse signed with Mathews for sure! there is an official press release out already.


----------



## shooter34

http://www.archerywire.com/releases/391651/


----------



## Huntin Hard

shooter34 said:


> http://www.archerywire.com/releases/391651/


I don't think that should've been released yet but it's to late now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmy214

Huntin Hard said:


> I don't think that should've been released yet but it's to late now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least it was the 13th and not the 11th of December. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack

Broadwater to Mathew's just now on the Archery Wire.

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## grousegrove

https://youtu.be/uvqJ1mTkEuY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aread

Now with Jessie at Mathews, is there room in the budget for Levi??


----------



## Kstigall

Richard932 said:


> What's the big deal?? It's not like a high prized athlete. He is just shooting a bow not a big deal. Anyone can shoot a bow..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Exactly!



aread said:


> Now with Jessie at Mathews, is there room in the budget for Levi??


If Mathews also gets Levi someone needs to file some kind of lawsuit! 

Seriously, those boys are too fair skinned to be wearing Mathews mud and gold shirts. Maybe they'll require Mathews to "lighten" up.


----------



## jdaf

Richard932 said:


> What's the big deal?? It's not like a high prized athlete. He is just shooting a bow not a big deal. Anyone can shoot a bow..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] this is funny. You've obviously never watched them shoot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cschwanz

Wow, Jesse and Levi shooting together....better combo that Levi and Chance with Elite last year?


----------



## bstring

Richard932 said:


> What's the big deal?? It's not like a high prized athlete. He is just shooting a bow not a big deal. Anyone can shoot a bow..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


That has to be sarcasm because no one who follows archery can be that dumb.


----------



## huezzn

Levi liked jesse's mathews instagram picture 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lazarus

bstring said:


> That has to be sarcasm because no one who follows archery can be that dumb.


Oh yes, yes they can. :lightbulb


----------



## sambone

bstring said:


> I do. I know most here would. If you're the chuck Norris of archery and someone offers you a payday that's larger than the one you're getting and your best friend says " No man. Don't do it. Stay loyal to your company. What's 2-300,000 more a year compared to you being loyal" you would stay?? Then you're a fool. Lol.
> I know 2-300,000 dollars is what Levi probably has in his kids bank account but it's a lot for some of us.
> 
> 1 more post closer


This is not a joke- You have never seen Richard shoot. X's all day!!! He just likes to stay in the underground archery scene. Right Richard?



bstring said:


> That has to be sarcasm because no one who follows archery can be that dumb.


----------



## sambone

I did my part to get to 100 pages!


----------



## kwanjangnihm

Jesse Broadwater found a seat on the *Levi train to 100* - how about you??


----------



## TMax27

13 more pages


----------



## ppkaprince98

t: STOP WITH ALL THIS JESSE TALK, THIS IS KING LEVI'S THREAD!!!!


----------



## shootstraight

This is just about Mathews flexing their marketing muscles, they're pretty good at that game. Probably stung when they lost Levi to Elite so they had to show they can still have the best.


----------



## MI1

shootstraight said:


> This is just about Mathews flexing their marketing muscles, they're pretty good at that game. Probably stung when they lost Levi to Elite so they had to show they can still have the best.


Plenty of bow companies market as well or better than Mathews.
It's not Levi's or Mathews fault that they put out a great bow and have quality honest Midwest people work for them. Obviously Levi felt better with mathews. I'm sure the contract is very nice as well.

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## MI1

If elite was elite....Levi would've stayed. The Mathews deal was done so long ago.....

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## primal-bow

waiting to see levi post were he going now!


----------



## nflook765

WV Nailz said:


> I'm just going to leave this here. Maybe Levi's, never know.
> View attachment 5198681


That certainly is his quiver, but did someone take it off of the Elite and hang it on the Mathews to stir the pot?


----------



## bstring

sambone said:


> This is not a joke- You have never seen Richard shoot. X's all day!!! He just likes to stay in the underground archery scene. Right Richard?


Must be. Nice surfing. I think I posted that back on page 35 or something.


----------



## Gamover06

Sooooooooo......the Jesse announcement has really slowed this thread down....Way to go Freakshow


----------



## Outsider

Day almost over and we are still on page 86 since this morning


----------



## shootstraight

MI1 said:


> Plenty of bow companies market as well or better than Mathews.
> It's not Levi's or Mathews fault that they put out a great bow and have quality honest Midwest people work for them. Obviously Levi felt better with mathews. I'm sure the contract is very nice as well.
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


Right, go on believing your fantasies.. Mathews set the standard for marketing their products and still does a great job at it. Proof of that is them going after the top shooters. If you think Levi left Elite because of Mathews bows you need to consider leaving never never land and joining the real world.


----------



## shootstraight

MI1 said:


> If elite was elite....Levi would've stayed. The Mathews deal was done so long ago.....
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## GuntherChaconne

I would probably sniff Levi's quiver if no one was looking


----------



## kwanjangnihm

can it be true the terminator is onboard the Levi train? saw this on a muscle & fitness blog a few minutes ago!!


----------



## tandin93

We can do this!! #levi100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

Wow!!!


----------



## Jaliv92

Ttt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

shootstraight said:


> Right, go on believing your fantasies.. Mathews set the standard for marketing their products and still does a great job at it. Proof of that is them going after the top shooters. If you think Levi left Elite because of Mathews bows you need to consider leaving never never land and joining the real world.


Your right they set the standard....that many now follow and some out do Mathews.
You can't hate Mathews for having the smarts, confidence, ambition going after Levi.
So much hate for Mathews for no reason. Jealousy 
Always a hater in the room.
Mathews run their company better than most....so let's hate them because they advertise/ market their products. That's what businesses are supposed to do......smart one.
Lol

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## MI1

shootstraight said:


> Right, go on believing your fantasies.. Mathews set the standard for marketing their products and still does a great job at it. Proof of that is them going after the top shooters. If you think Levi left Elite because of Mathews bows you need to consider leaving never never land and joining the real world.


He left for financial security, shooting a great product and future products. There's other aspects in his contract with mathews that are enticing that elite wouldn't do. He wants more than just a shooting contract....that's all I'm going to let on.
Things weren't so hunky dory with Elite. Many things promised, very little delivered.

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## dnv23

MI1 said:


> He left for financial security, shooting a great product and future products. There's other aspects in his contract with mathews that are enticing that elite wouldn't do. He wants more than just a shooting contract....that's all I'm going to let on.
> Things weren't so hunky dory with Elite. Many things promised, very little delivered.
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


How would you know?


----------



## earther

back to page 1


----------



## shootstraight

MI1 said:


> Your right they set the standard....that many now follow and some out do Mathews.
> You can't hate Mathews for having the smarts, confidence, ambition going after Levi.
> So much hate for Mathews for no reason. Jealousy
> Always a hater in the room.
> Mathews run their company better than most....so let's hate them because they advertise/ market their products. That's what businesses are supposed to do......smart one.
> Lol
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


Well there it is, because I disagree with you I'm a hater. Might as well accuse me of being a fanboy too. You're taking what I'm saying way too seriously, don't want you to start losing oil. Most of what I'm saying is totally tongue in cheek, bad taste I guess, since this is such a serious thread : /

Btw, shot Mathews for years, won out of hunter in ASA years ago with Mathews, no hate here. I was actually praising them for their marketing strategy, not sure where you got the afore mentioned hatred from.


----------



## MI1

shootstraight said:


> Well there it is, because I disagree with you I'm a hater. Might as well accuse me of being a fanboy too. You're taking what I'm saying way too seriously, don't want you to start losing oil. Most of what I'm saying is totally tongue in cheek, bad taste I guess, since this is such a serious thread : /
> 
> Btw, shot Mathews for years, won out of hunter in ASA years ago with Mathews, no hate here. I was actually praising them for their marketing strategy, not sure where you got the afore mentioned hatred from.


Ok


sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## rok1167

bump


----------



## Outsider

I heard a rumor that Levi said if this thread is going to hit 100 pages before the end of year he will switch to airbow


----------



## Doebuster

We all know Mathews is way better than elite ! That ought to get a couple pages ! I mean way better !


----------



## spartaman64

Doebuster said:


> We all know Mathews is way better than elite ! That ought to get a couple pages ! I mean way better !


we all know that chenling is much better than mathews


----------



## Supersteeb

If Levi doesn't go Mathews you guys heads will implode...lol


----------



## mrp

Mathews is the reason bows now cost over $1,000.00. 

That's why Levi is going to High Country. 

Bow for common man.


----------



## bstring

Supersteeb said:


> If Levi doesn't go Mathews you guys heads will implode...lol


Probably so. You Hoyt guys would know. Yours did when Jessie left lol.:jaw:


----------



## griffwar

Mods lock this thread at 99.


----------



## Sagittarius

griffwar said:


> Mods lock this thread at 99.




 :thumbs_up


----------



## kscumminsdriver

doing my part....

and for those that didn't listen to the bowjunky podcast, I think they tried to make it abundantly clear that it's not always about the money and that there are other things to consider when picking a new bow company....

and we'll find out about Levi on Jan 1... but let's be honest here; Mathews is looking like the leader on this horse race.


----------



## sambone

GuntherChaconne said:


> I would probably sniff Levi's quiver if no one was looking


This is Awesome!!!


----------



## sambone

Levi gonna shoot a bowtech


----------



## sambone

Levi gonna shoot a Athens


----------



## sambone

Levi gonna shoot a Prime


----------



## sambone

Are we at 100 yet???


----------



## petertom

its official, Levi Went to.....................BED


----------



## primal-bow

petertom said:


> its official, Levi Went to.....................BED


yep!...lol


----------



## Supersteeb

bstring said:


> Probably so. You Hoyt guys would know. Yours did when Jessie left lol.:jaw:


Nah, not mine. This year alone I've gone through 4 bows. Each a different manufacturer lol. Not much brand loyalty here. I'm still looking for that one bow that makes my panties tingle...may never find it...


----------



## huntaddict70

When are these guys making announcements about where they are going? There's quite a few moving around isn't there?


----------



## sagecreek

:bump:


----------



## sagecreek

:bump2:


----------



## BowHuntnKY

sagecreek said:


> :bump2:


:BrownBear:


----------



## bstring

kscumminsdriver said:


> doing my part....
> 
> and for those that didn't listen to the bowjunky podcast, I think they tried to make it abundantly clear that it's not always about the money and that there are other things to consider when picking a new bow company....
> 
> and we'll find out about Levi on Jan 1... but let's be honest here; Mathews is looking like the leader on this horse race.


Rrriiiiiigggghhhhttttt. They will give him the best bow ever made And at the end of every week they will give him a hand shake and a pat on the back and say thanks Levi. He should be good with that. Because bow junky does it strictly for the love of the sport and nothing else. Nope. Not buying it. 

Still doing my part. Levi100


----------



## Steadyoutdoors

Don't care who he shoots for I just like following him through the year and watching how he does


----------



## jgss2

Levi is 100% going to Mathews. He can't announce officially until January


----------



## Outsider

kscumminsdriver said:


> and for those that didn't listen to the bowjunky podcast, I think they tried to make it abundantly clear that it's not always about the money and that there are other things to consider when picking a new bow company....


I don't think if blowtech offer him the most out of all the companies he will reject the offer just because it's BLOWTECH. Professional archer is same as any other job. Except you get paid for doing what you love to do :wink:


----------



## namozine

Just bumping...


----------



## ppkaprince98




----------



## ppkaprince98




----------



## pinwheeled

You can say what you want Money talks BS walks. It's *ALWAYS* about money.

Oh ya my daily part to get this to 100 pages.


----------



## ppkaprince98




----------



## bstring

Outsider said:


> I don't think if blowtech offer him the most out of all the companies he will reject the offer just because it's BLOWTECH. Professional archer is same as any other job. Except you get paid for doing what you love to do :wink:


I'm sure he would shoot for them as long as they supply explosion proof suits for him.


----------



## ppkaprince98




----------



## sharptrenton

bstring said:


> I'm sure he would shoot for them as long as they supply explosion proof suits for him.


They would also have to give him a bunch of back up bows.


----------



## tandin93

sharptrenton said:


> They would also have to give him a bunch of back up bows.


He could shoot for bowtech and barnsdale.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish66

shootstraight said:


> Well there it is, because I disagree with you I'm a hater. Might as well accuse me of being a fanboy too. You're taking what I'm saying way too seriously, don't want you to start losing oil. Most of what I'm saying is totally tongue in cheek, bad taste I guess, since this is such a serious thread : /
> 
> Btw, shot Mathews for years, won out of hunter in ASA years ago with Mathews, no hate here. I was actually praising them for their marketing strategy, not sure where you got the afore mentioned hatred from.


I was confused too lol. Sounds like you hit a nerve


----------



## kwanjangnihm

Suckers walk, money talks! But it can't touch my three lock box!


----------



## Irish66

kwanjangnihm said:


> suckers walk, money talks! But it can't touch my three lock box!


sammy is the man


----------



## Gamover06

kscumminsdriver said:


> doing my part....
> 
> and for those that didn't listen to the bowjunky podcast, I think they tried to make it abundantly clear that it's not always about the money and that there are other things to consider when picking a new bow company....
> 
> and we'll find out about Levi on Jan 1... but let's be honest here; Mathews is looking like the leader on this horse race.


I agree 100% but try to convince others that is the case is like beating a dead horse. When you are so good that you have a contract the benefits are not just $$ on the multipage doted line...When you are as good a Levi and Jesse you most likely want to have input on building of the bow. That is what Levi talked about when he went to Elite and it sounds like he was unhappy for some reason and maybe that was the reason. Sometimes its the little things that help make you feel like everything that you have worked so hard for is paying off...yes money will help but some have things that they want to show to others they are the best. Maybe Levi and Jesse want a 100% signature bow that they built or every time they get to a shoot all of their skittles separated by color, or it could be custom shoelaces and wristbands.


----------



## whack n stack

I like Levi jeans.

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## novich69

Just 11 more!


----------



## 4by4buck

Free post.

With all the excitement with some of the new mathews shooters I went out yesterday and picked me up a halon 6 just b/c. Well that and the fact I like the bow.


----------



## Eric Gregg

What the heck, I will chime in and help here!

Shooting, for me, is a hobby and a means to hunt. I wish I could make a living in pro-shooting, but, God gave me other talents and at least I have health in my body where I can shoot. I like to follow the pros just because I like the sport. But listening to the Broadwater broadcast of BowJunky yesterday, I heard a man that liked the company, liked the product, but needed to shift priorities in his personal life/schedule that trumped money, brand, and even the product. So, in light of listening to the podcast I really appreciated Jesse even more for doing what was not financially the best decision, but maybe cleaning up some life stuff that would help him enjoy this sport. That's a lot of pressure to be under, to compete as many times as he did and to make your way to the podium a majority of the time. And to earn your living by solely doing that. You better believe that it doesn't stay enjoyable with that kind of pressure. Classy way to handle the transition. Good luck to him this year!


----------



## Tim/OH

whack n stack said:


> I like Levi jeans.
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


 This right here....



Tim


----------



## Kstigall

nflook765 said:


> That certainly is his quiver, but did someone take it off of the Elite and hang it on the Mathews to stir the pot?


NOOOOOO! No way would anyone do that! Show me one example of someone stirring the pot. Not a million examples just one.



GuntherChaconne said:


> I would probably sniff Levi's quiver if no one was looking


Sometimes honesty is NOT the best idea....... 



Outsider said:


> I heard a rumor that Levi said if this thread is going to hit 100 pages before the end of year he will switch to airbow


I just received a report that Levi and Samantha have aliases they use to push the page count up...... Check the post above. Is GuntherChaconne actually Samantha or maybe even Levi himself!!!! :set1_thinking: 



griffwar said:


> Mods lock this thread at 99.


If they do, you sir will be hunted down and receive 50 lashes.........with a wet spaghetti noodle!



Eric Gregg said:


> What the heck, I will chime in and help here!
> 
> Shooting, for me, is a hobby and a means to hunt. I wish I could make a living in pro-shooting, but, God gave me other talents and at least I have health in my body where I can shoot. I like to follow the pros just because I like the sport. But listening to the Broadwater broadcast of BowJunky yesterday, I heard a man that liked the company, liked the product, but needed to shift priorities in his personal life/schedule that trumped money, brand, and even the product. So, in light of listening to the podcast I really appreciated Jesse even more for doing what was not financially the best decision, but maybe cleaning up some life stuff that would help him enjoy this sport. That's a lot of pressure to be under, to compete as many times as he did and to make your way to the podium a majority of the time. And to earn your living by solely doing that. You better believe that it doesn't stay enjoyable with that kind of pressure. Classy way to handle the transition. Good luck to him this year!


Please stop making reasonable posts immediately!!! This thread went off the rails long ago and it should stay there!!!! thanks


----------



## AndyWest83

I just pooped at work.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

AndyWest83 said:


> I just pooped at work.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Charmin

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## ovation1

AndyWest83 said:


> I just pooped at work.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


LEVI........... is that you??????

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## bstring

tandin93 said:


> He could shoot for bowtech and barnsdale.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that would be a great team. Great shooting bow with crap limbs and a great limb maker. You may be on to something there. 
HEAR THAT LEVI???


----------



## Outsider

AndyWest83 said:


> I just pooped at work.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


We need more details


----------



## tandin93

bstring said:


> Now that would be a great team. Great shooting bow with crap limbs and a great limb maker. You may be on to something there.
> HEAR THAT LEVI???


Whatever works!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## db102550

Huh? What? Oh never mind!


----------



## MI1

bstring said:


> Now that would be a great team. Great shooting bow with crap limbs and a great limb maker. You may be on to something there.
> HEAR THAT LEVI???


That'll never happen..lol

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## kwanjangnihm

even Garrett added Levi to its chew line!! glad I can have a good chaw while on the *Levi train to 100*........


----------



## bloodtrail1

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

bloodtrail1 said:


> Who cares where Levi goes?
> He is following the money.
> Which is fine.
> But lost all respect for Levi last time he switched.
> Gets on an Elite Archery video and lies....tells all "I switched due to Elites shoot ability" or something to that effect.
> B.S
> He shoots for the highest bidder.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Never dealt with a situation in a certain way, and regretted it later? He might not have done everything right, but he is no Jack Wallace.lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bloodtrail1

tandin93 said:


> Never dealt with a situation in a certain way, and regretted it later? He might not have done everything right, but he is no Jack Wallace.lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He knew very well what he was getting into with Elite. Money....
Had nothing to do with Elite bows and how they shot. If Parker bows offered him 10 million a year he would pick one up and say they are the best bow he layed hands on.
Point is...these pros will say what they have to in order to get paid.
And thus why does everyone put any stock into what they say? 
Who cares what he shoots.
Its for money...nothing less.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## bloodtrail1

Same with Levi Morgans hunts. He shows up at said outfitter. They put him on the magic spot where odds are high he shoots a monster. By doing so outfitter looks good and Levi looks good. When in reality Levi isnt a per say hunter. But simply a hired "gun" of sorts. Once again all for money. But some people gobble that sort of thing up and would kiss Levi Morgans toes if given a chance.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish66

bloodtrail1 said:


> Same with Levi Morgans hunts. He shows up at said outfitter. They put him on the magic spot where odds are high he shoots a monster. By doing so outfitter looks good and Levi looks good. When in reality Levi isnt a per say hunter. But simply a hired "gun" of sorts. Once again all for money. But some people gobble that sort of thing up and would kiss Levi Morgans toes if given a chance.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG
> 
> sniff his toes maybe but I would not kiss them lololol
> Hi Mark!!


----------



## tandin93

bloodtrail1 said:


> He knew very well what he was getting into with Elite. Money....
> Had nothing to do with Elite bows and how they shot. If Parker bows offered him 10 million a year he would pick one up and say they are the best bow he layed hands on.
> Point is...these pros will say what they have to in order to get paid.
> And thus why does everyone put any stock into what they say?
> Who cares what he shoots.
> Its for money...nothing less.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Well that is true with most every athlete/celebrity, they endorse the product that benefits the pocketbook. It doesn't change my opinion of Levi in the least. For him, it's a business decision that he thinks is better for his career and family. 

I don't buy products because of who endorses them, I buy what I think is best for me. So in the end, I don't care what a shooter says about their product, I will make my own decisions. I pay attention to shooters just because I am interested in the sport. To me, it's no different than keeping up with a sports team. It's just entertainment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish66

tandin93 said:


> Well that is true with most every athlete/celebrity, they endorse the product that benefits the pocketbook. It doesn't change my opinion of Levi in the least. For him, it's a business decision that he thinks is better for his career and family.
> 
> I don't buy products because of who endorses them, I buy what I think is best for me. So in the end, I don't care what a shooter says about their product, I will make my own decisions. I pay attention to shooters just because I am interested in the sport. To me, it's no different than keeping up with a sports team. It's just entertainment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is entertaining to say the least lol


----------



## tandin93

Irish66 said:


> It is entertaining to say the least lol


No Joke.lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

Do you think this thread is entertaining to Levi?


----------



## shootstraight

bloodtrail1 said:


> Same with Levi Morgans hunts. He shows up at said outfitter. They put him on the magic spot where odds are high he shoots a monster. By doing so outfitter looks good and Levi looks good. When in reality Levi isnt a per say hunter. But simply a hired "gun" of sorts. Once again all for money. But some people gobble that sort of thing up and would kiss Levi Morgans toes if given a chance.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


You are hereby reprimanded to go back and read entire thread from the beginning. Some have already melted down on this arguement and it has been duly refuted. If you have more than one child, can you not love them both. Bam!!


----------



## Irish66

gvm51 said:


> Do you think this thread is entertaining to Levi?


YES, he probably reads it to his son every night before bed.


----------



## rocks66ss

Are all you just that bored, or is there some latent sexual desire you all have about insistently drooling about this levi dude? Just curious 


Rocky


----------



## Robert43

rocks66ss said:


> Are all you just that bored, or is there some latent sexual desire you all have about insistently drooling about this levi dude? Just curious
> 
> 
> Rocky


I dont know about you but I just dont have a life anyway Bump


----------



## -bowfreak-

My favorite part of these long threads is the numerous people who read every post and then 75 pages into the thread comment on how bored all the other people that read every post in the thread must be to be following the very same thread that they took time out of their busy day to post.


----------



## pinwheeled

This thread is close to 100.


----------



## kwanjangnihm

each of us have Levi in our heart - he is the glue that binds us - we are on track to 100

I remember after a tournament Levi saying "the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few"

he is one of the chosen few!!


----------



## eljugador

Plus a lot of people are ready to buy new bows but need to wait to see what the chosen one chose before they can. Of course it sounds like all that is going to happen is that he will eventually make the announcement pretty much everyone expects.


----------



## ChappyHOYT




----------



## shootstraight

ChappyHOYT said:


> View attachment 5208641


Lol


----------



## MNarrow

Ttt


----------



## 138104

Can't wait to get my Levi Morgan Edition Mathews Turnabout!


----------



## Philprop

gvm51 said:


> Do you think this thread is entertaining to Levi?


It would be pretty damn funny if he announces when this thread gets to 99 pages.


----------



## Axo24

How many guys can name the guy in that last pic!? Best show ever..


----------



## Supersteeb

Bump for Levi going anywhere other than Mathews....just because it will start ANOTHER 100 page thread on why him not going to Mathews is bad..lol


----------



## osuhunter2011

I really cannot believe GROWN MEN and WOMEN feel so compelled to start threads gossiping over Levi and other Professional Archers. Is Levi a great one in our game? Absolutely! But if ya'll would spend LESS time gossiping over him and others, perhaps you would be able to shoot more and compete against them...


----------



## Whaack

-bowfreak- said:


> my favorite part of these long threads is the numerous people who read every post and then 75 pages into the thread comment on how bored all the other people that read every post in the thread must be to be following the very same thread that they took time out of their busy day to post.


^^^^^ this!!!


----------



## Whaack

osuhunter2011 said:


> I really cannot believe GROWN MEN and WOMEN feel so compelled to start threads gossiping over Levi and other Professional Archers. Is Levi a great one in our game? Absolutely! But if ya'll would spend LESS time gossiping over him and others, perhaps you would be able to shoot more and compete against them...



Well seeing as how 90% of my time on AT is during work hours I find it a valuable use of my time. Can't shoot a bow while I work, but I can puruse AT while I work.


----------



## osuhunter2011

Good point. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bstring

Whaack said:


> Well seeing as how 90% of my time on AT is during work hours I find it a valuable use of my time. Can't shoot a bow while I work, but I can puruse AT while I work.


Me too. 

1 post closer


----------



## shooter34

ttt


----------



## jmy214

I hope this Tru-Fire back tension is affordable! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank-the-5th

Axo24 said:


> How many guys can name the guy in that last pic!? Best show ever..


Randy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

#Levitrain


----------



## tandin93

Whaack said:


> Well seeing as how 90% of my time on AT is during work hours I find it a valuable use of my time. Can't shoot a bow while I work, but I can puruse AT while I work.


Same here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Busch18

#bumpsforlevi #parker #100pages


----------



## Busch18

Does anyone know what day Levi is announcing where he is going? I need to let my boss know I'm taking off work to by that kind of bow


----------



## Michael T Herne

Lol so where is he going?!?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GHTiger

New Years!


----------



## GHTiger

Mathews, all of the pro shooters at the classic in August were saying it was a done deal then. I believe it would be the shock of a lifetime if he isn't in black and yellow. On the bow junky podcast with Derek Phillips he seemed very confident that some elite level shooters would be announced soon. With Jesse on board it makes you think Levi will soon follow.


----------



## carlosii

Thumper AKA Gregg Poole, has a picture on his FB page of a poster that will be available at the ATA show. It is Mathews. Picture is split showing him in camo on one side and a Mathews target outfit on the other.

Check it out.


----------



## earther

bloodtrail1 said:


> Same with Levi Morgans hunts. He shows up at said outfitter. They put him on the magic spot where odds are high he shoots a monster. By doing so outfitter looks good and Levi looks good. When in reality Levi isnt a per say hunter. But simply a hired "gun" of sorts. Once again all for money. But some people gobble that sort of thing up and would kiss Levi Morgans toes if given a chance.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


In keeping with the spirit that Levi=Norris

Levi doesn't have to hunt. He merely shows up and all the game animals fight to get within range. Naturally only the monster buck wins out.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

carlosii said:


> Thumper AKA Gregg Poole, has a picture on his FB page of a poster that will be available at the ATA show. It is Mathews. Picture is split showing him in camo on one side and a Mathews target outfit on the other.
> 
> Check it out.


Dont see it.


----------



## gvm51

carlosii said:


> Thumper AKA Gregg Poole, has a picture on his FB page of a poster that will be available at the ATA show. It is Mathews. Picture is split showing him in camo on one side and a Mathews target outfit on the other.
> 
> Check it out.


I can't find the picture


----------



## 138104

carlosii said:


> Thumper AKA Gregg Poole, has a picture on his FB page of a poster that will be available at the ATA show. It is Mathews. Picture is split showing him in camo on one side and a Mathews target outfit on the other.
> 
> Check it out.


You have to post it up for those without FB.


----------



## KSchmidt

Seriously?!?!?!?!? 91 pages of Levi's move?????


----------



## Whaack

KSchmidt said:


> Seriously?!?!?!?!? 91 pages of Levi's move?????


To be fair, 80 pages are dudes like me just running up our post count.


----------



## sambone

I would never run up the post count


----------



## RT1

Energizer bunny...Keeps going and going and going

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## KSchmidt

Thumper AKA Gregg Poole, has a picture on his FB page of a poster that will be available at the ATA show. It is Mathews. Picture is split showing him in camo on one side and a Mathews target outfit on the other.

Check it out.

Thathe was a SHARED memory from FIVE years AGO!!!


----------



## sharptrenton

Lets keep the Levi train rolling to 100


----------



## Decipher

Nice one google ads


----------



## Huntin Hard

Poole posted it. It's a facebook memory of 5 years ago, stating it was a poster he made back then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petertom

Just saw Levi at White Castle...........Dude ate a entire Crave Case. He will be up all night now on the toilet and reading this forum!!


----------



## kwanjangnihm

my best friend won't eat, drink, sleep, poop, chase cats or give me my ipad back. Levi please make the announcement soon, I want my little buddy back.........


----------



## nochance

Perry24 said:


> You have to post it up for those without FB.


Pretty sure if you can get on archerytalk then you can get on facebook


----------



## shootstraight

This just posted on FB, you guys have been so wrong..


----------



## shootstraight

Because everything we see on FB is true ^^^


----------



## zekezoe

kwanjangnihm said:


> my best friend won't eat, drink, sleep, poop, chase cats or give me my ipad back. Levi please make the announcement soon, I want my little buddy back.........


best post ever!!!!!!piss my pants.


----------



## nestly

bloodtrail1 said:


> He knew very well what he was getting into with Elite. Money....
> Had nothing to do with Elite bows and how they shot. If Parker bows offered him 10 million a year he would pick one up and say they are the best bow he layed hands on.
> Point is...these pros will say what they have to in order to get paid.
> And thus why does everyone put any stock into what they say?
> Who cares what he shoots.
> Its for money...nothing less.


I'm guessing that you didn't listen to the Bowjunky interview with Mathews pro staff manager Derek Philips, nor the 2hr Bowjunky podcast with Jesse a couple days ago? And if by chance you did, then you're so jaded that you just regard both as liars.

Derek said he doesn't call shooters trying to entice them away from other companies. Jesse said in his interview that *he* approached Mathews (not the other way around) because he was burned out and needed a change. While he didn't say exactly when talk of compensation began, there was an implication that he made his decision before "money" was even discussed because he liked the product and Mathews was agreeable to his other goals. I think it's very likely that both were being truthful. 

There's a lot more that goes into the decision about sponsors than just the bottom line. Levi was on top when he left Mathews the first time, so it's reasonable to assume that everything wasn't all peachy between them, and I'm sure a tickle party hasn't spontaneously broken out every time Levi had contact with Elite management over the last 3 years. 

Archery pros, just like any other person in any job, needs certain things to remain happy. Of course money is a part of it... but it's only a part.


----------



## RT1

nestly said:


> I'm guessing that you didn't listen to the Bowjunky interview with Mathews pro staff manager Derek Philips, nor the 2hr Bowjunky podcast with Jesse a couple days ago? And if by chance you did, then you're so jaded that you just regard both as liars.
> 
> Derek said he doesn't call shooters trying to entice them away from other companies. Jesse said in his interview that *he* approached Mathews (not the other way around) because he was burned out and needed a change. While he didn't say exactly when talk of compensation began, there was an implication that he made his decision before "money" was even discussed because he liked the product and Mathews was agreeable to his other goals. I think it's very likely that both were being truthful.
> 
> There's a lot more that goes into the decision about sponsors than just the bottom line. Levi was on top when he left Mathews the first time, so it's reasonable to assume that everything wasn't all peachy between them, and I'm sure a tickle party hasn't spontaneously broken out every time Levi had contact with Elite management over the last 3 years.
> 
> Archery pros, just like any other person in any job, needs certain things to remain happy. Of course money is a part of it... but it's only a part.


Finally more on the behind the scenes

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## BowHuntnKY

nestly said:


> I'm guessing that you didn't listen to the Bowjunky interview with Mathews pro staff manager Derek Philips, nor the 2hr Bowjunky podcast with Jesse a couple days ago? And if by chance you did, then you're so jaded that you just regard both as liars.
> 
> Derek said he doesn't call shooters trying to entice them away from other companies. Jesse said in his interview that *he* approached Mathews (not the other way around) because he was burned out and needed a change. While he didn't say exactly when talk of compensation began, there was an implication that he made his decision before "money" was even discussed because he liked the product and Mathews was agreeable to his other goals. I think it's very likely that both were being truthful.


I dont belive it


----------



## Outsider

nestly said:


> I'm guessing that you didn't listen to the Bowjunky interview with Mathews pro staff manager Derek Philips, nor the 2hr Bowjunky podcast with Jesse a couple days ago? And if by chance you did, then you're so jaded that you just regard both as liars.
> 
> Derek said he doesn't call shooters trying to entice them away from other companies. Jesse said in his interview that *he* approached Mathews (not the other way around) because he was burned out and needed a change. While he didn't say exactly when talk of compensation began, there was an implication that he made his decision before "money" was even discussed because he liked the product and Mathews was agreeable to his other goals. I think it's very likely that both were being truthful.
> 
> There's a lot more that goes into the decision about sponsors than just the bottom line. Levi was on top when he left Mathews the first time, so it's reasonable to assume that everything wasn't all peachy between them, and I'm sure a tickle party hasn't spontaneously broken out every time Levi had contact with Elite management over the last 3 years.
> 
> Archery pros, just like any other person in any job, needs certain things to remain happy. Of course money is a part of it... but it's only a part.


Of course they say they did it because they like their bow. This is what they need to tell you. Are expecting any pro to come out and say "Yes I switched because they pay me more"....No. They get paid to make the company looks the best on the market.
I bet you if I call any Pro now and asked them to shoot for me for 5 mil a year they will tell what I want them to tell you.


----------



## AR&BOW

Outsider said:


> Of course they say they did it because they like their bow. This is what they need to tell you. Are expecting any pro to come out and say "Yes I switched because they pay me more"....No. They get paid to make the company looks the best on the market.
> I bet you if I call any Pro now and asked them to shoot for me for 5 mil a year they will tell what I want them to tell you.


I will bet you are incorrect. Some pro's like Levi and Jesse have great integrity and maintaining that integrity and reputation is more important than money. They will get paid good money where ever they choose to go, so it is the other factors that becomes the important negotiating item. I know when Levi went to Elite he was going to get paid well, but he was also given some say in the company and its direction in regards to target archery and was also having a say and being consulted in bow design. I am guessing and only guessing that things did not quite work out that way for him. He can shoot any bow lights out, but maybe the he feels he would have a little better confidence with a different design. Only he truly knows, but money is not THE factor.


----------



## nestly

Outsider said:


> Of course they say they did it because they like their bow. This is what they need to tell you. Are expecting any pro to come out and say "Yes I switched because they pay me more"....No. They get paid to make the company looks the best on the market.
> I bet you if I call any Pro now and asked them to shoot for me for 5 mil a year they will tell what I want them to tell you.


In my world, there's a lot more to enjoying life than just money. Yeah, for 5 million, you could certainly get almost anyone you wanted, but that's a ridiculous number that's nowhere close to what any pro gets just for shooting a bow. Archery isn't like other sports like golf and racing where there's several hundred thousand or millions of dollars on the line at every tournament. Archers compete for a few thousand dollars, and the majority of that comes straight out of the entry fees paid by the competitors.


----------



## Outsider

AR&BOW said:


> I will bet you are incorrect. Some pro's like Levi and Jesse have great integrity and maintaining that integrity and reputation is more important than money. They will get paid good money where ever they choose to go, so it is the other factors that becomes the important negotiating item. I know when Levi went to Elite he was going to get paid well, but he was also given some say in the company and its direction in regards to target archery and was also having a say and being consulted in bow design. I am guessing and only guessing that things did not quite work out that way for him. He can shoot any bow lights out, but maybe the he feels he would have a little better confidence with a different design. Only he truly knows, but money is not THE factor.


True. If the difference between two companies pay is only a few thousands of dollars then of course he pick one that suits him best. I'm not sure they have anything in mind when they join the company except the pay. I never seen any one of them being mention to help with any bow design. Lets be honest. What else they can offer to a pro? Except custom build bow and money? I don't think any of the companies will build a bow that a pro designed.


----------



## Outsider

nestly said:


> In my world, there's a lot more to enjoying life than just money. Yeah, for 5 million, you could certainly get almost anyone you wanted, but that's a ridiculous number that's nowhere close to what any pro gets just for shooting a bow. Archery isn't like other sports like golf and racing where there's several hundred thousand or millions of dollars on the line at every tournament. Archers compete for a few thousand dollars, and the majority of that comes straight out of the entry fees paid by the competitors.


Nestly but you not making living from shooting your bow. This is like any other job. You need money to support your family. And of course the more the better :wink:


----------



## gymrat70

Only 8 more to go!


----------



## Outsider

I'm just sitting here at work ...drinking my coffee and brainstorming. Do you guys think the bow companies pay to the pros more then lets say 100,000 a year?


----------



## bowhuntermitch

BowHuntnKY said:


> I dont belive it


So you're saying Derek Phillips is a liar?


----------



## aread

Outsider said:


> I'm just sitting here at work ...drinking my coffee and brainstorming. Do you guys think the bow companies pay to the pros more then lets say 100,000 a year?


Probably Levi if you include his TV show. But I doubt that more than a couple of the other pro's are paid that much unless they also work in another capacity for the bow company.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## Outsider

aread said:


> Probably Levi if you include his TV show. But I doubt that more than a couple of the other pro's are paid that much unless they also work in another capacity for the bow company.
> 
> JMHO,
> Allen


If he is still with Elite :wink: . 
I mean like a bow company only. Not any other sponsor like rest or sight makers. Just the bow.


----------



## jmy214

Outsider said:


> I'm just sitting here at work ...drinking my coffee and brainstorming. Do you guys think the bow companies pay to the pros more then lets say 100,000 a year?


Elites deal was 250k a year with Levi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider

jmy214 said:


> Elites deal was 250k a year with Levi.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that confirmed? Or you just heard someone say that?


----------



## cschwanz

The money helps make the decision I'm sure, but how many of these guys besides Levi are actually making their living on the contracts alone? I'd venture to say most "pros" are getting a small chunk to help with basic costs, free bows/gear, possibly free tournament costs and then any winnings at the tournaments if they are good enough to do it. I'm betting the number of guys who have a contract big enough to live on is slim


----------



## BowHuntnKY

bowhuntermitch said:


> So you're saying Derek Phillips is a liar?


Do you think he sits there staring at his phone waiting for levi morgan or Jesse B waiting to call him (or any other highly sought shooter)...highly doubt it.
MAYBE he didnt CALL them persay...but seen them in passing...at a shoot, hunting camp. or perhaps at the mall etc etc. And being in the position he's in, probably knows whos contract is up at the end of what year...and maybe..maybe mentioned somthing or dropped some hints to as mathews would be interested, and to call him before they make any sort of deal/decisions etc etc etc... see where im going.

but to think he just got 2 calls from guys in the TOP ..like tippy TOP of there repected game/s out of wild blue skys is a bit of a stretch. For me i dont believe it...but i am no one and what I say or my opinion is moot reguardless


----------



## shootstraight

Outsider said:


> Is that confirmed? Or you just heard someone say that?


I've been paying Levi an extra 100k a year to stay with Elite.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

BowHuntnKY said:


> Do you think he sits there staring at his phone waiting for levi morgan or Jesse B waiting to call him...highly doubt it.
> MAYBE he didnt CALL them persay...but seen them in passing...at a shoot, hunting camp. or perhaps at the mall etc etc. And being in the position he's in, probably knows whos contract is up at the end of what year...and maybe..maybe mentioned somthing or dropped some hints to as mathews would be interested, and to call him before they make any sort of deal etc etc etc... see where im going.
> 
> but to think he just got 2 calls from guys in the TOP ..like tippy TOP of there repected game/s out of wild blue skys is a bit of a stretch. For me i dont believe it...but i am no one and what I say or my opinion is moot reguardless


No, I don't think that he sits there and stares at his phone and waits for calls from top archers. But, if Jesse did reach out to him like he said, he'd be dumb not to jump at the opportunity. And agreed, my opinion is moot as well.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

bowhuntermitch said:


> No, I don't think that he sits there and stares at his phone and waits for calls from top archers. But, if Jesse did reach out to him like he said, he'd be dumb not to jump at the opportunity. And agreed, my opinion is moot as well.


Oh absolutely! I agree as well. If i was in his shoes and jesse called me... Shoooooooot, I would jump through the ceiling..and do pretty much whatever to get him on my team as well.

To me is seems more like a marketing ploy....like, "hey i didnt have to sell them on mathews, mathews bows just sell themselves"
Kinda thing


----------



## ChappyHOYT




----------



## ppkaprince98




----------



## ppkaprince98

Ca mon 93.....


----------



## ppkaprince98

Only a couple more...


----------



## Whaack

I tell you what I have learned here. There is a lot of guys on AT that I wouldn't want working for my company if I owned one. Im not naive enough to think that working for a company is all rainbows and butterflys, but I also woundn't want someone working for me that is only there because the paycheck is what they want.


----------



## ppkaprince98

Yea baby!!!


----------



## HoosierArcher88

What happens if the thread gets to 100 pages? Is there a prize or something?


----------



## bsharkey

all the Drones will get a wet nap so they can clean their faces.:hail:


----------



## Crow Terminator

Jesse and Levi are just humans like you and me. Money does play a factor in our life's decisions but I am willing to bet that some, if not all of us have left higher paying jobs for less money or turned down higher paying jobs due to certain situations and factors with the work/job itself. Maybe it was because of the hours required or that individuals in management were making things not worth the trouble or pay. The list could be endless on the reasons why. I think it dose a person good every now and again to stop and take a look at your life and really get down to if you or happy or if what you are doing is best for you and your family. I will never be on the level these guys are in shooting a bow and wont have the doors of opportunity open like they have...but I'm willing to bet a lot of the same factors play a role in their decisions. The people you work with and or for can make your job a living nightmare that you dread and stress about every day. I'm living proof of that right now. I went the "more money" route and I'm the most miserable I've ever been with my job. Yeah the money is good...but I work so much I miss out on everything at home or with hobbies. I don't even get to shoot local tournaments any more unless I schedule the weekend off with vacation. I came to realize where the problem was...and that money wasn't everything. I'm now trying to get into a better work environment which will mean taking a steep pay cut but at this point...well being and happiness in life is more important than paycheck. Maybe the same is true for some of these archers.


----------



## jmy214

Outsider said:


> Is that confirmed? Or you just heard someone say that?


Confirmed by an Outdoor Group Employee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider

jmy214 said:


> Confirmed by an Outdoor Group Employee.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it's true then WOW. I will never expect them to pay that much just so he will shoot their bow.


----------



## Gamover06

Whaack said:


> I tell you what I have learned here. There is a lot of guys on AT that I wouldn't want working for my company if I owned one. Im not naive enough to think that working for a company is all rainbows and butterflys, but I also woundn't want someone working for me that is only there because the paycheck is what they want.


ding ding ding ding.......winner....I am an insurance agent and I have turned down jobs to make more money because I didn't believe in the product that company was selling. For some people morals and integrity is worth more then a savings account. I get it not apples to apples but if you have lost confidence in being able to win or trust your boss taking less money is the better option. these guys need to win to keep making money and if the bow they are shooting doesn't make them the best why shoot it. If you cant trust the people that are paying you how do you stay and keep working for them. Not saying that is what has happened but people that say they know the situation have stated that is the reason for the leave.


----------



## Jaliv92

Ttt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Gregg

Sitting here, drinking coffee, reading this thread and laughing my butt off.
This is great!

Let's get to 100


----------



## Outsider

Gamover06 said:


> ding ding ding ding.......winner....I am an insurance agent and I have turned down jobs to make more money because I didn't believe in the product that company was selling. For some people morals and integrity is worth more then a savings account. I get it not apples to apples but if you have lost confidence in being able to win or trust your boss taking less money is the better option. these guys need to win to keep making money and if the bow they are shooting doesn't make them the best why shoot it. If you cant trust the people that are paying you how do you stay and keep working for them. Not saying that is what has happened but people that say they know the situation have stated that is the reason for the leave.


There is no bow better then the other one. It's all in advertising. Every big bow company makes a great shooting bow. Look at Jesse. He was shooting Hoyt great. You think now that he switched to mathews he will be unstoppable? No. 
Of course there are common things that will let me or anyone else turn down a job that pays more. But for them is all the same. They just have to shoot the bow. I'm pretty sure they barely see the company owners. If you follow the pros on social media you can see they receive their bows in mail. Probably most of the talk is over phone also.


----------



## WV Nailz

He'll be shooting Mathews and Sure Loc next year. You'll see. The Sure Loc switch really caught me off guard. For what it's worth... obviously money is a big factor in all this. He has a family and future to consider just like all us peasants lol. Switching to Elite was most definitely needed for him just for a change among other reasons. Mathews will always hold Levi's eye as far as bow equipment is concerned. Plus they have the money, balls to market aggressively and will most definitely listen for his input on equipment moderation.


----------



## sagecreek

If you want to get to 100, come to the R100 at Sage Creek this year. lain:


----------



## rattlinman

nestly said:


> *Jesse said in his interview that he approached Mathews (not the other way around) because he was burned out and needed a change.* .


If he was burnt out last year, I can't wait to see what he does this year! He may not let anyone win the Pro Known class.

Hoyt or Mathews, Jesse is a class act and I hope he does well. His archery career is what archery dreams are made of.


----------



## chirohunter73

I know everyone is saying its about the money (which I am sure its part of it) but I think he wants to really get into designing his own bow/sights and these companies are going to allow him to do just that.


----------



## jmy214

WV Nailz said:


> He'll be shooting Mathews and Sure Loc next year. You'll see. The Sure Loc switch really caught me off guard. For what it's worth... obviously money is a big factor in all this. He has a family and future to consider just like all us peasants lol. Switching to Elite was most definitely needed for him just for a change among other reasons. Mathews will always hold Levi's eye as far as bow equipment is concerned. Plus they have the money, balls to market aggressively and will most definitely listen for his input on equipment moderation.


I'm hearing Sure Loc / Tru-Fire too. Pretty good source. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamover06

Outsider said:


> There is no bow better then the other one. It's all in advertising. Every big bow company makes a great shooting bow. Look at Jesse. He was shooting Hoyt great. You think now that he switched to mathews he will be unstoppable? No.
> Of course there are common things that will let me or anyone else turn down a job that pays more. But for them is all the same. They just have to shoot the bow. I'm pretty sure they barely see the company owners. If you follow the pros on social media you can see they receive their bows in mail. Probably most of the talk is over phone also.


You kidding right???? so you are telling me that you shoot every bow just as well as every other bow. So why do so many people shoot every company out there before they decided what bow they are going to shoot. Sorry but you really made me chuckle that you think all bows are the same. Yes all companies make great shooting bow but they are suit peoples shooting styles and preferences differently.


----------



## nestly

Outsider said:


> There is no bow better then the other one. It's all in advertising.


Sorry, but that's just not true.... not for different brands, and not for different models within the same brand either. There may be many bows that someone can shoot equally well, but they can't shoot ALL of them equally well. Nobody that takes their archery seriously would make a contract change without first trying the bows, and I have no doubt archers have declined to shoot certain bows/brands because they didn't like they didn't suite their particular style of shooting.


----------



## jmy214

Outsider said:


> If it's true then WOW. I will never expect them to pay that much just so he will shoot their bow.


His Mathews deal will be 1 mil per year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RT1

What page is this up to

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## Outsider

Gamover06 said:


> You kidding right???? so you are telling me that you shoot every bow just as well as every other bow. So why do so many people shoot every company out there before they decided what bow they are going to shoot. Sorry but you really made me chuckle that you think all bows are the same. Yes all companies make great shooting bow but they are suit peoples shooting styles and preferences differently.


They suit YOU better but still shoot as good as any other bow out there. This topic is the same as with religion. Everyone believe in something else.


----------



## 4by4buck

daily post to get this thing to 100


----------



## PT1911

jmy214 said:


> I'm hearing Sure Loc / Tru-Fire too. Pretty good source.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that's true, that will be pretty interesting. I just can't picture a super high quality hinge or thumb trigger release with Tru-Fire on it. It would be pretty cool though, as I think their wrist releases are awesome.


----------



## Irish66

Outsider said:


> They suit YOU better but still shoot as good as any other bow out there. This topic is the same as with religion. Everyone believe in something else.


I agree, The Pros can shoot anything well but the average Joe can't. As far as the bows They all can shoot well


----------



## Outsider

Irish66 said:


> I agree, The Pros can shoot anything well but the average Joe can't. As far as the bows They all can shoot well


That's what I'm trying to say. Gave them one bow from each company. Let them tune it how they like it. If they take all of them to the range and shoot they will be pretty close with the score(not including their own error). Of course one bow will be little bit faster or slower then the other. But they all will be great made bows.


----------



## Garceau

PT1911 said:


> If that's true, that will be pretty interesting. I just can't picture a super high quality hinge or thumb trigger release with Tru-Fire on it. It would be pretty cool though, as I think their wrist releases are awesome.


I cannot see Tru-Fire - heck wasn't that long ago they were built in a garage...... not that far from me, knew some people that worked there. Garage may be a little wrong, was more of a small pole shed.

I seriously don't think tru-fire, I don't see the quality of them where he would want them to be. Their buttons and index fingers are all roller design, no sears, and have a ton of travel and bleh....... not my favorite, but we sell a ton of them.


----------



## RT1

I like my cheapy Tru fire release.

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## sharptrenton

I heard Levi is getting so many laughs reading this thread that he is going to let it get to 200 pages before he makes his announcement


----------



## rattlinman

Dammit, haven't checked this thread and realized I missed about 10 pages!

What did I miss? Anyone care to give me a re-cap? Did anyone blow up, accuse someone on being a fanboy, argue that Levi is switching based on Muslim beliefs or maybe cause he's scared of the Marlow boys, or disclose that he's going to some low-tier company that couldn't afford to buy his shoelaces?


----------



## KSchmidt

Not one thing!!!! Go back to where you were and keep your brain cells!!! Hahaha


----------



## rattlinman

Outsider said:


> There is no bow better then the other one. It's all in advertising. Every big bow company makes a great shooting bow. Look at Jesse. He was shooting Hoyt great. You think now that he switched to mathews he will be unstoppable? No.
> Of course there are common things that will let me or anyone else turn down a job that pays more. But for them is all the same. They just have to shoot the bow. I'm pretty sure they barely see the company owners. If you follow the pros on social media you can see they receive their bows in mail. Probably most of the talk is over phone also.





Gamover06 said:


> You kidding right???? so you are telling me that you shoot every bow just as well as every other bow. So why do so many people shoot every company out there before they decided what bow they are going to shoot. Sorry but you really made me chuckle that you think all bows are the same. Yes all companies make great shooting bow but they are suit peoples shooting styles and preferences differently.





Outsider said:


> They suit YOU better but still shoot as good as any other bow out there. This topic is the same as with religion. Everyone believe in something else.


Sure. Tell that to all of the guys with #2 cams on their Hoyts or the guys replacing their limbs on the Bowtech for the 6th time, and the guys waiting on the new shim kits from Elite. 

They may disagree that they are all the same.........


----------



## Drenalin70

I just wonder if he is going to wait until the ATA show and then if he does go to Mathews they will come out with one more bow. I talked to my local shop owner who is close friends with an Elite pro shooter and according to the shooter it is already a done deal that Levi is going to Mathews. The shooter was told while he and his family were on vacation with Levi and his family. 

Have any of you listened to the pod cast Levi did with bowjunky about hunting? It is a very good listen into the current life and his upbringings through hunting and tournament archery.


----------



## Outsider

rattlinman said:


> Sure. Tell that to all of the guys with #2 cams on their Hoyts or the guys replacing their limbs on the Bowtech for the 6th time, and the guys waiting on the new shim kits from Elite.
> 
> They may disagree that they are all the same.........


Don't forget about the cracking cams on Obsession :wink:


----------



## RT1

It's been done for many moons....Like awhile ago.. Ages

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## sagecreek

Man, we are going to be to 100 by the end of the weekend. Too easy.


----------



## Kstigall

Whaack said:


> Well seeing as how 90% of my time on AT is during work hours I find it a valuable use of my time. Can't shoot a bow while I work, but I can puruse AT while I work.


It's more like 99% of the time for me....... :zip:


----------



## Kstigall

rattlinman said:


> Dammit, haven't checked this thread and realized I missed about 10 pages!
> 
> What did I miss? Anyone care to give me a re-cap? Did anyone blow up, accuse someone on being a fanboy, argue that Levi is switching based on Muslim beliefs or maybe cause he's scared of the Marlow boys, or disclose that he's going to some low-tier company that couldn't afford to buy his shoelaces?


She's BAAAAAACCCCKKK!!!!!

Levi has resigned from all archery commitments and is on his way to meet Chuck in Aleppo. They are going to whup everybody's butt. I expect he'll be done and back in the next few minutes..........


----------



## Goldfinch

Drenalin70 said:


> I just wonder if he is going to wait until the ATA show and then if he does go to Mathews they will come out with one more bow. I talked to my local shop owner who is close friends with an Elite pro shooter and according to the shooter it is already a done deal that Levi is going to Mathews. The shooter was told while he and his family were on vacation with Levi and his family.
> 
> Have any of you listened to the pod cast Levi did with bowjunky about hunting? It is a very good listen into the current life and his upbringings through hunting and tournament archery.


Mathews is placing a float in the Rose Bowl Parade and Levi will be on it New Years Day.
Rumor is he's the Grand Marshall too.


----------



## sagecreek

Goldfinch said:


> ...
> Rumor is he's the Grand Marshall too.


Well, if he's not, he should be.


----------



## jmy214

Goldfinch said:


> Mathews is placing a float in the Rose Bowl Parade and Levi will be on it New Years Day.
> Rumor is he's the Grand Marshall too.


Priceless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earther

Kstigall said:


> She's BAAAAAACCCCKKK!!!!!
> 
> Levi has resigned from all archery commitments and is on his way to meet Chuck in Aleppo. They are going to whup everybody's butt. I expect he'll be done and back in the next few minutes..........


Chuck may be on his way to administer a whuppin, Levi just wants everyone to get along.


----------



## tandin93

rattlinman said:


> Sure. Tell that to all of the guys with #2 cams on their Hoyts or the guys replacing their limbs on the Bowtech for the 6th time, and the guys waiting on the new shim kits from Elite.
> 
> They may disagree that they are all the same.........


Well, this should get us to 100 for sure!lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rattlinman

Kstigall said:


> She's BAAAAAACCCCKKK!!!!!
> 
> Levi has resigned from all archery commitments and is on his way to meet Chuck in Aleppo. They are going to whup everybody's butt. I expect he'll be done and back in the next few minutes..........


Next time you commit to the reach around, a little more to the left. I'ts all man brother! :mg: 

You must have reached under the wrong stall.:fencing:


----------



## rattlinman

Outsider said:


> Don't forget about the cracking cams on Obsession :wink:


Noted. :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhuntermitch

sagecreek said:


> Man, we are going to be to 100 by the end of the weekend. Too easy.


I was thinking by the end of today! You guys have covered some ground the past two days! :mg:


----------



## namozine

rattlinman said:


> Noted. :thumbs_up


One of which I have right now, creaking like a dead tree in the wind...


----------



## aread

nestly said:


> ... Derek said he doesn't call shooters trying to entice them away from other companies....


You can be sure that Derek doesn't call shooters that are under contract with someone else. It's illegal, it's called 3rd party tampering.
And if he did call Jessie, you can be sure that he'll never admit it.

However, you can also be sure that Jessie already knew Derek's phone number. Nothing stops them from chatting at shoots or other places.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## primal-bow

helping to reach 100+ pages.


----------



## tribend

Kstigall said:


> She's BAAAAAACCCCKKK!!!!!
> 
> Levi has resigned from all archery commitments and is on his way to meet Chuck in Aleppo. They are going to whup everybody's butt. I expect he'll be done and back in the next few minutes..........


Best news thus far in this thread! I missed her too.


----------



## thawk

bowhuntermitch said:


> No, I don't think that he sits there and stares at his phone and waits for calls from top archers. But, if Jesse did reach out to him like he said, he'd be dumb not to jump at the opportunity. And agreed, my opinion is moot as well.


What about the other company's that he reached out to that would have loved to have him on their staff but weren't willing to meet his financial demands


----------



## RT1

Xpedition bows shoot great. They made a run at him...Just not enough

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## rattlinman

tribend said:


> Best news thus far in this thread! I missed her too.


Hey, don't encourage him......


----------



## sagecreek

95 and rolling on.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

thawk said:


> What about the other company's that he reached out to that would have loved to have him on their staff but weren't willing to meet his financial demands


What about them? :dontknow:


----------



## Kstigall

rattlinman said:


> Next time you commit to the reach around, a little more to the left. I'ts all man brother! :mg:
> 
> You must have reached under the wrong stall.:fencing:


 YOU must have looked over the wrong stall divider!


----------



## Kstigall

bowhuntermitch said:


> What about them? :dontknow:


Hey guys lets keep this thread off the rails! 

#Page100Train


----------



## dnv23

Turns out Levi is second cousins to Kevin Strothers and they will be announcing a whole new bow company called Strorgan Bows. 
Should be interesting...


----------



## Garceau

there is only one S in Kevin's last name......


----------



## tandin93

dnv23 said:


> Turns out Levi is second cousins to Kevin Strothers and they will be announcing a whole new bow company called Strorgan Bows.
> Should be interesting...


Aren't they producing sights and releases as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swanny66

Quest for 100.....


----------



## thawk

bowhuntermitch said:


> What about them? :dontknow:


I was just pointing out the fact that Jessie didn't just choose Mathews based on the bows, he went shopping for the best offer


----------



## shootstraight

Thinking of Levi..


----------



## Robert43

Only 5 pages to go


----------



## kwanjangnihm

Christmas at the McPherson's house this year!! If only your tree could be so lucky!!


----------



## dnv23

Garceau said:


> there is only one S in Kevin's last name......


OMG! wow, thanks!


----------



## Busch18

#FreeLevi #itsnotabout$$$$ #100pages #PSEarchery


----------



## cowdocdvm

Lol that's awesome


----------



## DaNang67

Go Levi go!


----------



## 3bladebandit

some of you may not know this but Levi released this meme shortly after "making the switch" on Jan 1 he can proudly announce that he doesn't miss his elite..... Just my helping hand on the quest for 100.


----------



## Jaliv92

Ttt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## craigxt

I have wiped out my daughters countdown to Christmas calendar with a countdown to Levi calendar. Why shoot for 100? That will not break the record. We need to get to more than that.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmy214

Haha someone said Levi is working with Strother... that would be awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

Page 96


----------



## Doebuster

Poor elite , I'm sure there going to miss him that dude can shoot !


----------



## MNarrow

#Levi200


----------



## shootstraight

Page 96!


----------



## 138104

Kstigall said:


> Hey guys lets keep this thread off the rails!
> 
> #Page100Train


Best. Avatar. Ever


----------



## matt777

Win!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmy214

The real question is... who am I shooting for next year...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AitchAr

rattlinman said:


> Next time you commit to the reach around, a little more to the left. I'ts all man brother! :mg:
> 
> You must have reached under the wrong stall.:fencing:


Best post in the thread!

#doingmyparttogetto100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmy214

Sorry Folks! The Thread is closed! Giant moose out front should've told ya!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyWest83

Levi200

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rattlinman

jmy214 said:


> Sorry Folks! The Thread is closed! Giant moose out front should've told ya!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Classic! John Candy-the original fat funny man!


----------



## Robert43

Best part of this thread is knowing I am not the only person out there that dosent have a life


----------



## dnv23

Robert43 said:


> Best part of this thread is knowing I am not the only person out there that dosent have a life


Hey, that's a good point. Now I don't feel like such a loser.


----------



## newoutdoorsman

I wonder if this is the biggest thread ever on AT. Y'all know of anything bigger?


----------



## tandin93

newoutdoorsman said:


> I wonder if this is the biggest thread ever on AT. Y'all know of anything bigger?


There are a few on A&E, but this is a pretty big one for the general section.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-fused

There are talking about introducing a bill into Congress to make Levi's birthday a national holiday.


----------



## SCFox

The best thing to come out of this thread is Kstiagall brought her back!!!!

SCFox


----------



## sharptrenton

just a few more to get to 100


----------



## shootstraight

Good morning Levi!


----------



## kwanjangnihm




----------



## ohio.bow.addict

Even though I don't care what Levi shoots I feel compelled to get this thread to  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMC46514

chuck Norris would take levi out. keep it rolling for 100... of the dumbest comments I've ever seen and come up with.


----------



## Outsider




----------



## cowdocdvm

100


----------



## carlosii

carlosii said:


> Thumper AKA Gregg Poole, has a picture on his FB page of a poster that will be available at the ATA show. It is Mathews. Picture is split showing him in camo on one side and a Mathews target outfit on the other.
> 
> Check it out.


I blame it on old age...I failed to check the date on the photo....2011!!! 

I am so....:redface::redface::redface::embarasse:embarasse


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

I have a feeling that today is the day......this thread will hit 100.


----------



## ppkaprince98

NewMexicoHunter said:


> I have a feeling that today is the day......this thread will hit 100.


I like your thinking.


----------



## ppkaprince98

100+


----------



## ppkaprince98

ca mon 97!!!


----------



## AR&BOW

Outsider said:


> They suit YOU better but still shoot as good as any other bow out there. This topic is the same as with religion. Everyone believe in something else.


Once again I disagree as will many. Sure a top guy like Levi could shoot most any bow great, but the less a shooter has to change or adapt to a particular bow design/feel the better they are going to feel shooting that bow. If one tiny little thing in the bows feel or mechanics is not 100% in line with the particular shooter it may cause 1 dropped "X" out of 50, 100 or even 1000 arrows. That 1 "X" could cost them $25k. I am being the devils advocate here as we both are not and never will be at that level so what we say is only speculation.


----------



## ppkaprince98

:banana::banana::banana::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::dancing::dancing::dancing: 3 pages to go, this will be easy!!


----------



## AR&BOW

newoutdoorsman said:


> I wonder if this is the biggest thread ever on AT. Y'all know of anything bigger?


Used to be one in MV that lasted a few years and was thousands of pages long.


----------



## sagecreek

What does the guy win that is the first post on page 100?


----------



## Garceau

sagecreek said:


> What does the guy win that is the first post on page 100?


Rattlinman's has a special prize. Just reach under the stall to the left. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TSwift

Good morning Levi. We know your watching this it would great if you let us take this madness to a new level with a "sneak" announcement in page 100


----------



## TwentySix

Think his stabilizer set up will change when he moves back to Mathews?


----------



## dhom

Not sure what some of you are seeing. My phone on Tapatalk says this thread is at 121 pages.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek

dhom said:


> Not sure what some of you are seeing. My phone on Tapatalk says this thread is at 121 pages.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You must have "Pro Post Notifications" turned on in your settings. I don't know how you got that option. :secret:


----------



## dhom

sagecreek said:


> You must have "Pro Post Notifications" turned on in your settings. I don't know how you got that option. :secret:


Not sure either but here is proof this thread reached over  










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider

AR&BOW said:


> Once again I disagree as will many. Sure a top guy like Levi could shoot most any bow great, but the less a shooter has to change or adapt to a particular bow design/feel the better they are going to feel shooting that bow. If one tiny little thing in the bows feel or mechanics is not 100% in line with the particular shooter it may cause 1 dropped "X" out of 50, 100 or even 1000 arrows. That 1 "X" could cost them $25k. I am being the devils advocate here as we both are not and never will be at that level so what we say is only speculation.


Yes you are right. But only pros are shooting for that kind of money. And they never just take out the bow and shoot it out of the box. 
Don't gave up. Of course you can be on the same level. Stay positive and practice :wink:


----------



## ppkaprince98

dhom said:


> Not sure either but here is proof this thread reached over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine says that too. I think its because tapatalk only uses 20posts per page. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

We can do this!! #levi125


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4by4buck

100 by the end of the day......C'mon!!!


----------



## Sagittarius

When Levi does say where he is going, I hope it isn't announced on this thread :exclaim:


----------



## rattlinman

C-fused said:


> There are talking about introducing a bill into Congress to make Levi's birthday a national holiday.


I heard that Levi hacked the system to influence the Presidential Election!


----------



## craigxt

newoutdoorsman said:


> I wonder if this is the biggest thread ever on AT. Y'all know of anything bigger?


Everyone will have to post a bunch more to set a new record.


----------



## kwanjangnihm

my favorite mathews bow to date - killed most of my bucks with it - loved that bow for sure - *LEVI train to 100!!*


----------



## rattlinman

Kstigall said:


> She's BAAAAAACCCCKKK!!!!!
> 
> Levi has resigned from all archery commitments and is on his way to meet Chuck in Aleppo. They are going to whup everybody's butt. I expect he'll be done and back in the next few minutes..........





AitchAr said:


> Best post in the thread!
> 
> #doingmyparttogetto100
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Garceau said:


> Rattlinman's has a special prize. Just reach under the stall to the left.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ya know, this just shows how things can be misinterpreted on the net. Because Ken "quoted"me, I assumed he was referring to me as "She". Hence the comment about the reach around and subsequent stall insulating comment.

Now I realize that Ken may have been referring that Jessica was diving again and "She" was directed at her. Now, I have vowed never to apologize on AT because it shows weakness....like dumping blood in the water and swimming with sharks....but I will concede that the stall reference may have been unprovoked.

Now, back to the random idiocy that can only ensue on a thread with no purpose and no ending........


----------



## rattlinman

Outsider said:


> Yes you are right. But only pros are shooting for that kind of money. And they never just take out the bow and shoot it out of the box.
> Don't gave up. Of course you can be on the same level. Stay positive and practice :wink:


----------



## sagecreek

#makemathewsgreatagain


----------



## Outsider

rattlinman said:


> View attachment 5214897


----------



## Garceau

rattlinman said:


> Ya know, this just shows how things can be misinterpreted on the net. Because Ken "quoted"me, I assumed he was referring to me as "She". Hence the comment about the reach around and subsequent stall insulating comment.
> 
> Now I realize that Ken may have been referring that Jessica was diving again and "She" was directed at her. Now, I have vowed never to apologize on AT because it shows weakness....like dumping blood in the water and swimming with sharks....but I will concede that the stall reference may have been unprovoked.
> 
> Now, back to the random idiocy that can only ensue on a thread with no purpose and no ending........


This thread has rotated full tilt idiocracy several times........ 

But getting closer to 100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek

This thread is so close to 100 that it isn't even funny


----------



## spyderGelement

on to 100!!!


----------



## Doebuster

there special edition karbon Kalon is going to be really nice , we need some pics ! 3.3 lbs 345 Ibo 32ata ! I'm in !


----------



## 4by4buck

Doebuster said:


> there special edition karbon Kalon is going to be really nice , we need some pics ! 3.3 lbs 345 Ibo 32ata ! I'm in !


my dealer told me there would be no carbon bow from mathews, but i sure hope he is wrong.


----------



## PT1911

Doebuster said:


> there special edition karbon Kalon is going to be really nice , we need some pics ! 3.3 lbs 345 Ibo 32ata ! I'm in !


I heard it is now on hold because there isn't enough in the 2017 budget after signing Jesse and Levi........


----------



## dhom

Kstigall said:


> She's BAAAAAACCCCKKK!!!!!
> 
> Levi has resigned from all archery commitments and is on his way to meet Chuck in Aleppo.


What's Aleppo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChappyHOYT




----------



## luciogod

dhom said:


> What's Aleppo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


City under attack in Syria.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider

OMG I'll be right back. Have to prepare my fireworks for 100 pages celebration. My neighbor is going to kill me.


----------



## Robert43

tandin93 said:


> There are a few on A&E, but this is a pretty big one for the general section.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats A&E? 
I bet the Nuts & Bolts threads would have been this long if they weren't pulled each time
Anyway onto 100


----------



## dhom

luciogod said:


> City under attack in Syria.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Search Gary Johnson.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luciogod

dhom said:


> Thanks. Search Gary Johnson.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol got it, just saw the video.

Didn't know this guy. I'm in Canada and we didn't follow the camping that closely

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxis88

sagecreek said:


> What does the guy win that is the first post on page 100?


According to my phone (Tapatalk) I was the first post on page 100.... what do I win??


----------



## dhom

luciogod said:


> Lol got it, just saw the video.
> 
> Didn't know this guy. I'm in Canada and we didn't follow the camping that closely
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I saw where you were from. [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek

maxxis88 said:


> According to my phone (Tapatalk) I was the first post on page 100.... what do I win??


Sorry dude, we are on page 98. You're a loser like the rest of us at the moment.


----------



## maxxis88




----------



## tandin93

Robert43 said:


> Whats A&E?
> I bet the Nuts & Bolts threads would have been this long if they weren't pulled each time
> Anyway onto 100


Anything & Everything forum on this site. There are some threads on there that have been going on for years. 
#levi100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharptrenton

Levi is going to shoot with both eyes closed this year to make it fair for all the other shooters


----------



## luciogod

I heard a rumour that Levi's is going to change its name to Levi to sell more pair of jeans

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall

Garceau said:


> Rattlinman's has a special prize. Just reach under the stall to the left.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What concerns me is that obviously there is something "else" to the right............



rattlinman said:


> Ya know, this just shows how things can be misinterpreted on the net. Because Ken "quoted"me, I assumed he was referring to me as "She". Hence the comment about the reach around and subsequent stall insulating comment.
> 
> Now I realize that Ken may have been referring that Jessica was diving again and "She" was directed at her. Now, I have vowed never to apologize on AT because it shows weakness....like dumping blood in the water and swimming with sharks....but I will concede that the stall reference may have been unprovoked.
> 
> Now, back to the random idiocy that can only ensue on a thread with no purpose and no ending........





sharptrenton said:


> Levi is going to shoot with both eyes closed this year to make it fair for all the other shooters


I knew why you posted your comment and that's why I didn't fire back.......... None the less I shall for ever more keep my hands in my pockets when I'm around you!


----------



## Kstigall

*
#GetOnTheLeviTrain*


----------



## Kstigall

This thread most reach 100 pages today otherwise I'll miss it. I very rarely get on AT when I'm off the clock...........


----------



## Kstigall

*bump!!!!*


----------



## Kstigall

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Scott.Barrett

Saw a video of Levi just throwing arrows at a 5 spot....300/60x!!!! Doesn't look like he needs a bow....


----------



## Kstigall

Scott.Barrett said:


> Saw a video of Levi just throwing arrows at a 5 spot....300/60x!!!! Doesn't look like he needs a bow....


Yea but he was pissed because he only had 56 inside/out.


----------



## Padgett

You know the last time levi shot for matthews they were still primarily a solo cam company and now he will be shooting totally different stuff. I think it would be so funny if a few months down the road he shows up at the asa's with a old target bow he used to shoot with and not one of the new ones.


----------



## ontheline

Just think, all the haters were saying "who cares, why does any of this matter" and now this thread is going to surpass 100!


----------



## luciogod

This thread is great to beef up my "post per day" ratio!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch

ontheline said:


> Just think, all the haters were saying "who cares, why does any of this matter" and now this thread is going to surpass 100!


Well, to be fair, half of the posts are nonsense that doesn't have anything to do with the topic. Kind of like this one. :zip:


----------



## ChappyHOYT




----------



## ChappyHOYT




----------



## ChappyHOYT




----------



## BARBWIRE

old school TTT


----------



## gymrat70

Almost there...


----------



## Owen007

&#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;&#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;&#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;&#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;&#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;&#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;&#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;


----------



## luciogod

Nothing's gonna stop the Levi train!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BARBWIRE

So do you really want to be the one to put it to 100?


----------



## 3doesdown

:deadhorse


----------



## tandin93

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Padgett

I think this is a huge win for matthews, Levi is still so young and getting better. His 3d game to me will probably not stop growing for a while and when you are already the best yardage judger in history and you add on even more years of experience on tough courses you just get stronger and stronger. His hunting show lets him get away from just shooting all year long right in the down time of the season and then he can ramp things up after x-mas going to vegas and a couple other indoor shoots and then smoke the 3d courses.


----------



## Arbowhunter32

Are we there yet?


----------



## BARBWIRE

Where were U 12/16/16? @12


----------



## cschwanz

BARBWIRE said:


> Where were U 12/16/16? @12


Becoming a part of AT history, thats where


----------



## Padgett

Getting ready to eat a x-mas lunch at school.


----------



## Padgett

I blew up my old bowtech specialist the other day at full draw, maybe I should just get a matthews.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

In for 100


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

This time lol


----------



## tandin93

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Padgett

What if a administrator blocked it one post from 100 pages, I would throw a big baby fit.


----------



## BARBWIRE

100 is so yesterday.New goal 150


----------



## Padgett

Im so ready.


----------



## cschwanz

We did it!!!!! 

Now, what do I win?


----------



## tandin93

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Padgett

No, new goals just stick with this one.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

I can't believe I'm wasting my lunch break posting on this thread


----------



## Padgett

We are so close, I can feel it.


----------



## tandin93

Padgett said:


> No, new goals just stick with this one.


^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BARBWIRE

cschwanz said:


> We did it!!!!!


Dude your a legend!


----------



## Padgett

I gotta Beat Rattlingman.


----------



## Padgett

Wait for it, just a little longer.


----------



## tandin93

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cschwanz

BARBWIRE said:


> Dude your a legend!


I was F5ing until I saw the post count land on the magic number then jumped on it. My heart is racing with excitement. This is one of the top 5 moments of my life


----------



## Padgett

I think a y2k crash may happen to archery talk.


----------



## Padgett

I bet rattlingman is stuck in a meeting.


----------



## primal-bow

cschwanz said:


> We did it!!!!!
> 
> Now, what do I win?


a date with Samantha!!!


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

I just heard Levi was going to shoot a recurve this year. Compounds are to easy for him.


----------



## Padgett

Come on already, I want to go eat my x-mas lunch.


----------



## Padgett

If he put a d-loop on a recurve I bet he would be really really good.


----------



## Padgett

Oh my god, I just saw the big fat teachers walk by on the way to the x-mas lunch. I am totally screwed.


----------



## Padgett

Nothing but picked through food for me but it is totally worth it.


----------



## Padgett

It will only take them 2 minutes to ravage the food so hurry up already.


----------



## Padgett

I am one of the fat teachers and I will die if I don't get any good stuff.


----------



## Outsider




----------



## tandin93

We can do this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow

100


----------



## tandin93

Why does it feel like "the ville" has taken over the GAD?lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow

101


----------



## Eric Gregg

This is AWESOME!
Way to go AT for blowing this thread through the roof


----------



## fountain

Dang! We hit a post spurt this morning. Awesome! 

We got 150 in us?? I think so..let's roll


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Danngg we stil have 2 weeks...now what......150?....200?...300!?!?!?!?! Skys the limit


----------



## maxxis88

In for 200


----------



## ChappyHOYT

I'd like to extend my congrats to schwanz on leading us to the century mark. #Memorable


----------



## MNarrow

cschwanz :77:

#maythecschwanzbewithyou


----------



## sharptrenton

come on guys lets get the Levi train to 200


----------



## dhom

ChappyHOYT said:


> I'd like to extend my congrats to schwanz on leading us to the century mark. #Memorable


It was a team effort.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aread

Next goal - 3,000 posts on this thread!


----------



## Kstigall

Levi just got a $100,000 cash bonus because this thread went to a 100!!! 

Let's go another lap! #200forLevi


----------



## cschwanz

I feel honored, but it was team effort all the way!!


----------



## tandin93

I'm just happy to have the 2500th post! Let's roll on to 3k!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

Do ya'll remember back in "the good old days" when this thread was about Levi? Good times...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek

I'm so done with this thread now. lain:


----------



## dan7778

Who paid Levi the $100,000 bonus for 100 pages? Onieda or Parker?


----------



## RT1

dan7778 said:


> Who paid Levi the $100,000 bonus for 100 pages? Onieda or Parker?


What ?

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## Doofy_13

Kstigall said:


> Levi just got a $100,000 cash bonus because this thread went to a 100!!!
> 
> Let's go another lap! #200forLevi


The most amazing thing just happend in this thread....I noticed you got your avatar back!!!! By far the best thing on AT


----------



## shollz

That's the tipping point. #levi100 means I'm buying a Halon 32


----------



## ovation1

shollz said:


> That's the tipping point. #levi100 means I'm buying a Halon 32


I just received a Wake today :darkbeer:


----------



## dhom

tandin93 said:


> Do ya'll remember back in "the good old days" when this thread was about Levi? Good times...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who's Levi?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine

Only 25 more days until Elite releases Levi's signature line of bows


----------



## kwanjangnihm

word!!


----------



## blueglide1

Kstigall said:


> Levi just got a $100,000 cash bonus because this thread went to a 100!!!
> 
> Let's go another lap! #200forLevi


glad to see you brought back the old faithfull avatar!! Missed seeing that hahaha


----------



## Outsider

He just posted this on instagram !!!


----------



## tandin93

dhom said:


> Who's Levi?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rattlinman

sagecreek said:


> sorry dude, we are on page 98. You're a loser like the rest of us at the moment.


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## rattlinman

Kstigall said:


> Jennifer Aniston


Jessica Alba - Into The Blue with the late Paul Walker?


----------



## orarcher

rattlinman said:


> Jessica Alba - Into The Blue with the late Paul Walker?


Both Aniston and Alba very nice !!!! Aniston has the edge  

Back to the where's Levi thread


----------



## rattlinman

Padgett said:


> I bet rattlingman is stuck in a meeting.


Actually a ^%^ &%Z$% Christmas Party!!! I MISSED IT!


----------



## Kstigall

orarcher said:


> Both Aniston and Alba very nice !!!! Aniston has the edge
> 
> Back to the where's Levi thread


agreed!


----------



## rattlinman

I want to personally thank all of you little people who made this happen.


----------



## Kstigall

dan7778 said:


> Who paid Levi the $100,000 bonus for 100 pages? Onieda or Parker?


:zip:

:spy: Levi has tossed his old contract and a new one is being written because of all the AT publicity....... his value has nearly doubled because of AT.


----------



## gvm51

Now after over 100 pages and 2500 posts are we sure Levi is going to Mathews?


----------



## Kstigall

*News Flash........ * * A large group of Pro's are banning together to denounce AT because this thread hurts their feelings. They are requesting that every archery organization give them a safe space at every tournament where they can collectively heal their egos. Levi shall be banned from this space!!!!! *


----------



## Kstigall

*
UPDATE.........* The Senior Pro's have publicly announced that the youngster Pro's need to man up!!!


----------



## sagecreek

Where's Levi?


----------



## tandin93

rattlinman said:


> I want to personally thank all of you little people who made this happen.
> 
> View attachment 5216105


This is yuuuuuge and beautiful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cschwanz

gvm51 said:


> Now after over 100 pages and 2500 posts are we sure Levi is going to Mathews?


No, lol. Pretty good assumption at least?


----------



## shootstraight

See what happens when I have to work..


----------



## Garceau

rattlinman said:


> I want to personally thank all of you little people who made this happen.
> 
> View attachment 5216105


I haven't been little since my motorcycle accident.....lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kwanjangnihm

*LEVI train to 200?? *


----------



## bstring

Should we think smaller and say 150? Or just go all in for 200?


----------



## primal-bow

*o.m.g 102 pages how more more pages will thus post get until we know were levi will be?*


----------



## namozine

I wish I had sat by the fireplace with a cocktail this afternoon and caught up on this instead of freezing to death in a tree to see a squirrel and two sparrows !!! Lol!


----------



## namozine

Kstigall said:


> *News Flash........ * * A large group of Pro's are banning together to denounce AT because this thread hurts their feelings. They are requesting that every archery organization give them a safe space at every tournament where they can collectively heal their egos. Levi shall be banned from this space!!!!! *


You're not going far enough, Kent...
They'd also like to have puppies and coloring books...


----------



## Busch18

Congratulations to everyone who made this happen. This is truly an amazing accomplishment. We came together as one for a common goal and we succeeded. Sure, there were bumps along the way, but we never gave up. I remember back on page 27 when reaching 100 pages was just a dream. I'll never forget page 56, we almost lost it all there, but we just picked up our lunch buckets and went right back to work. All the hard work, all the doubters, none of it could stop us. When Levi finally announces which bow he will be shooting next year, he will know that America put aside its differences to unite and get to 100 pages. #bumpsforlevi #martinarchery2017 #levi2k17


----------



## Tim/OH

Levi should run for president....he has my vote.




Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

This has been a life changing event....glad to be part of it.




Tim


----------



## lee31

Here's a pic he posted on Facebook today with Will Primos . I'm not sure how old this pic is but if you look behind Levi I see a bow. Looks like an Elite string stop. Maybe this will give you guys something to talk about over the weekend.


----------



## shootstraight

I just heard he changed his mind, he's staying with Elite.


----------



## rok1167

lee31 said:


> Here's a pic he posted on Facebook today with Will Primos . I'm not sure how old this pic is but if you look behind Levi I see a bow. Looks like an Elite string stop. Maybe this will give you guys something to talk about over the weekend.
> View attachment 5217337


that's not levi. i think that's brendan dassey and stephen avery when they were shooting the next series.


----------



## newoutdoorsman

lee31 said:


> Here's a pic he posted on Facebook today with Will Primos . I'm not sure how old this pic is but if you look behind Levi I see a bow. Looks like an Elite string stop. Maybe this will give you guys something to talk about over the weekend.
> View attachment 5217337


1. Will Primos is shooting an older chill
2. Levi used the # "fbf", referring to "flashing back"

He will be shooting for Mathews in the near future.


----------



## jmy214

lee31 said:


> Here's a pic he posted on Facebook today with Will Primos . I'm not sure how old this pic is but if you look behind Levi I see a bow. Looks like an Elite string stop. Maybe this will give you guys something to talk about over the weekend.
> View attachment 5217337


It's old. He tagged it flash back Friday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lee31

jmy214 said:


> It's old. He tagged it flash back Friday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I guess I'm to old to know what pound sign fbf means. Sorry sucks getting old.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

newoutdoorsman said:


> I wonder if this is the biggest thread ever on AT. Y'all know of anything bigger?


we got one to 315 a few years ago in the young archers section


----------



## kwanjangnihm

These are not available to public until Jan 1st - but you can preorder here: https://shop.mathewsinc.com/










*LEVI 200 Train........*


----------



## shooter34

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> we got one to 315 a few years ago in the young archers section


When Levi was young and barely turning pro?


----------



## novich69

Levi called this morning.Hes so torn by this thread that he doesnt know who to sign with,so he is holding off till Feb.1st to sign.


----------



## bstring

novich69 said:


> Levi called this morning.Hes so torn by this thread that he doesnt know who to sign with,so he is holding off till Feb.1st to sign.


Sweet. We should be able to get this up to 200 by then.


----------



## MNarrow

Life on the Road to #200


----------



## Scott.Barrett

Levi is closely following this thread to help him decide who to sign with! Post up your choices!


----------



## Doofy_13

lee31 said:


> Oh I guess I'm to old to know what pound sign fbf means. Sorry sucks getting old.


Im 28 and didnt know what it meant dont feel bad


----------



## Sean243

I don't know, you guys seem to be running out of steam now that the century mark has been reached.

At least you get an extra 1/5000 of the way there from my post.


----------



## tandin93

I'm here for the long haul!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

I,m waiting for Levi to tell us something or someone who knows something to tell us


----------



## 4by4buck

How was this all the way on page 4? Back to the front page it goes!


----------



## nestly

gvm51 said:


> I,m waiting for Levi to tell us something or someone who knows something to tell us


A picture is worth a thousand words, and there's two of them showing the bows the Morgans have been shooting... beyond that, Levi said there will be an announcement on Jan 1. Reserve judgement until then if you want, but the cat got out of the bag a few weeks ago.


----------



## jmy214

This thread is dead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmy214

gvm51 said:


> I,m waiting for Levi to tell us something or someone who knows something to tell us


10 year 10 million dollar deal with Mathews. Sure-loc sights and a tru-fire release. FeraDyne Outdoors opened their wallet and offered him a good chunk to go to those products. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shooter34

ttt


----------



## tandin93

Let this thread live!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Folks, he is staying with Elite. Nothing to see here!


----------



## shootstraight

Perry24 said:


> Folks, he is staying with Elite. Nothing to see here!


Finally, truth!!!!


----------



## GHTiger

It will be interesting to see what release he shoots. I don't really see anything in the tru fire lineup that he would shoot. I guess he will be moving to Rage or Muzzy as well if this is true.


----------



## SCFox

It's so sad to see such an epic thread barely hangin on!!

SCFox


----------



## kballer1

2 Days & only 100 posts, yes this thread is dead but Levi isn't signing till Vegas.


----------



## Sandskipper

Titties & Beer [emoji160][emoji481]


----------



## fountain

It was going good until someone mentioned Feradyne co


----------



## tandin93

SCFox said:


> It's so sad to see such an epic thread barely hangin on!!
> 
> SCFox


Totally agree...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmy214

fountain said:


> It was going good until someone mentioned Feradyne co


Write it down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwanjangnihm

tell me the Levi train has not derailed?? I cannot make it through the holidays if so!! right when I was on the verge of buying my first new Mathews since 2009 (reezen)


----------



## primal-bow

up top cause Levi is a great guy!!!


----------



## cowdocdvm

I'd say we will see it before Vegas...Lancaster


----------



## fountain

jmy214 said:


> Write it down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on now...


----------



## novich69

Im pretty,almost,kinda sure I saw Levi buying arrows at Walmart today! Really,almost,kinda looked like him.


----------



## gvm51

This thread has been a little slow -Please report all Levi sightings- to help with more posts


----------



## Fisunshine

I saw Levi working as an elf for the Bass Pro santa. Said he was on break from the archery department


----------



## sharptrenton

I think the Levi train ran out of steam


----------



## shootstraight

Just talked to Levi, he was at Arby's getting a burger, said he was staying with Elite and Sam was gonna shoot Mathews. I also heard someone say, "we've got the meat", not sure how to apply that.


----------



## COArrow

Starting to turn into the Lebron James espn special, taking his talents to???


----------



## Jaliv92

Ttt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

sharptrenton said:


> I think the Levi train ran out of steam


We all know where he is going and we reached the 100 goal, nothing left to post about.


----------



## SlinginZ7

jmy214 said:


> 10 year 10 million dollar deal with Mathews. Sure-loc sights and a tru-fire release. FeraDyne Outdoors opened their wallet and offered him a good chunk to go to those products.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Considering he's going to be at a release aid seminar at ATA with Scott I would highly doubt this!


----------



## ex-wolverine

Telling you guys Elite " Levi Signature Series" bows


----------



## novich69

sharptrenton said:


> I think the Levi train ran out of steam


Na,just stopped to take on some water.


----------



## 138104

ex-wolverine said:


> Telling you guys Elite " Levi Signature Series" bows


This ^^^


----------



## Irish66

ex-wolverine said:


> Telling you guys Elite " Levi Signature Series" bows


Done Deal


----------



## shollz

woah! that was close. this thing was the last topic on the first page of general. what's going on people. Is the train slowing down??


----------



## bhill12

I was actually at a bow shop that is in the feradyne outdoors building. the guy who owns the shop said tru fire has a bunch of new releases coming out some he helped design. he did say levi did sign with feradyne and this was in the middle of November.


----------



## Rfiato

ScottyE said:


> It would have cost Mathews a lot of money. Like a number with many many many zeros on the end of it.
> 
> With that said I think he is staying with Elite


I think you are right.


----------



## grousegrove

I have no idea if the above is hooey, but I think Feradyne is owned by Jim Shockey, no? He'd be a wild fella to work for. 

From what I saw Shockey always bowhunted with a Bowtech, fwiw. 


...There: keeping this crazy thread goin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharptrenton

I heard the pic of Samantha with the Mathews bow was just a marketing ploy by Elite and Levi will introduce the new Elites at the ATA show. It is weird how they had so many pics without bows in them and then they slip up and that one pic gets posted with the bow in it.


----------



## nestly

I sure would like to wager some serous money against those who don't believe he left Elite


----------



## GHTiger

Bet the college fund fellows, Levi has taken his talents to the black and yellow brigade. As far as the sight and release I have no idea where or what he will use. I do think a new TRX8 is in his future though.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Name The Game ends on Dec. 31... He's announcing on Jan 1... he's doing a podcast with Bowjunky on the same day... pretty sure you're going to see him sporting Black and Gold at the Iowa Pro Am along with Broadwater... ya know, Mathews being a platinum level sponsor and all.


----------



## maxxis88

This thread has gotten a lot dumber.....


----------



## RossRagan

Wow, congrat's folks! I never believed this would hit a hundred pages back when I first read someone's comment about keeping it going to a hundred. After reading all the conjecture back then, I've just been ignoring the thread but noticed the page count this morning and had to congratulate the ATers for sticking to it. Do we know how to have fun, or what?!


----------



## foreveryung

I'm still trying to figure out why it matters? He's proven success regardless of the brand of bow he shoots - shouldn't that be the point?


----------



## Outsider

Jesse left Hoyt. And they need a good 3D shooter. So Hoyt it is.


----------



## shootstraight

Imo, if he shoots anything Trufire then he loses the respect of a lot of people. We all know if he switches to Mathews (but he's not) at least he's going to a brand that is reputable. Next thing we'll hear is he's shooting China rages.


----------



## jmy214

shootstraight said:


> Imo, if he shoots anything Trufire then he loses the respect of a lot of people. We all know if he switches to Mathews (but he's not) at least he's going to a brand that is reputable. Next thing we'll hear is he's shooting China rages.


Not the people who understand it's a business and has to be ran as such. Listen if the worst manufacturers of every piece of archery equipment came to me and said "We will make sure that you never have to work again and you can do what you love daily. We will pay you xxxxxxx to use us." 

And that dollar figure is significantly higher than everyone else's offer... I'm signing with them. And don't fool yourself... you would too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyw

> I'm still trying to figure out why it matters? He's proven success regardless of the brand of bow he shoots - shouldn't that be the point?


That's a fact. There has been fun made of some companies but the truth is Levi could win with Bow Tech, Obsession, Martin or anyone that pays him to shoot their bow. If he does go back to Mathews its all about money, not about the company or the bow.


----------



## grousegrove

Wow. Almost 3000 posts, lots of opinions and conjecture, seasoned with a few surveillance photos, some internet gossip, fake news, very little evidence. 
Most expressed opinions seem to be that he's going to be shooting Mathews. Maybe in second place are the opinions that it's all fake hype and he's going to continue representing Elite. But this thread also has seen people saying maybe it's Hoyt, PSE, Bowtech, Bear, or lately some combination of one of one of those with Feradyne. 
Maybe we who've posted, or lurkers who haven't yet (you know you want to; give in, do it) who either care, pretend we care, or pretend we don't care can set a deadline for ourselves in advance of the new year, to place final bets. No do-overs, hanging chads, crossed fingers, double voting or faithless electors. Call it as you see it and be prepared to be right, or eat crow. "Who cares!?" is a not vote but it does keeps the post count up. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poetic

shootstraight said:


> Next thing we'll hear is he's shooting China rages.


You say that, like it's a bad thing... lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider

sharptrenton said:


> I heard the pic of Samantha with the Mathews bow was just a marketing ploy by Elite and Levi will introduce the new Elites at the ATA show. It is weird how they had so many pics without bows in them and then they slip up and that one pic gets posted with the bow in it.


I might be little bit behind. What picture are you talking about?


----------



## MNarrow

Outsider said:


> I might be little bit behind. What picture are you talking about?


----------



## ppkaprince98

sharptrenton said:


> It is weird how they had so many pics without bows in them and then they slip up and that one pic gets posted with the bow in it.


I agree!


----------



## aread

foreveryung said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why it matters? He's proven success regardless of the brand of bow he shoots - shouldn't that be the point?


It doesn't matter, except to the immediate Morgan family. It won't change our lives one bit. But I'm a fan of target archery and pro football. I want to follow who goes where and why. Are the Skins going to make a sufficient offer for Kirk, Has Mathews made a sufficient offer to to Levi & Sam. The Skins paid Jordan Reed, Mathews apparently paid Jessie. 

Do any of these things matter to my life? Only in very insignificant ways. But I enjoy watching the machinations and speculating about it.

It's fun, don't rain on the LEVI TO 200 TRAIN. 

Allen


----------



## Outsider

Where was this pictured posted on facebook? Who's account?


----------



## Kstigall

Seems like every Monday I'm having to explain the TRUTH...........



jmy214 said:


> 10 year 10 million dollar deal with Mathews. Sure-loc sights and a tru-fire release. FeraDyne Outdoors opened their wallet and offered him a good chunk to go to those products.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take it to the bank..... His contract from PSE is for 10 years at 1 mil a year. Samantha's contract with Mathews is for 10 years at .75 mil a year and little Levi's contract with Hoyt is for 50 years at 5 mil a year!!! Elite has a contract to be the primary sponsor of the OPA for $1.5 mil a year for 185 years. The Morgans are buying BowTech and they will have 3 bow models the Big L, Big S and Little m. Each model sells for $2,800 a piece and they have already sold and been paid for 1,138 bows. BowTech doesn't even know it yet and it's happening...........





shootstraight said:


> Imo, if he shoots anything Trufire then he loses the respect of a lot of people. We all know if he switches to Mathews (but he's not) at least he's going to a brand that is reputable. Next thing we'll hear is he's shooting China rages.


He has his own broadhead now called the "Shhhwwwiiing Mac Daddy Donkey Thumper" and for the doe shooters "Shhhwwwiiing Mac Nanny Goat Smacker". They are built in a new country called Morgan World........


----------



## tandin93

sharptrenton said:


> I heard the pic of Samantha with the Mathews bow was just a marketing ploy by Elite and Levi will introduce the new Elites at the ATA show. It is weird how they had so many pics without bows in them and then they slip up and that one pic gets posted with the bow in it.


It happened to Lee Lakosky last year with the halon. Sometimes you just screw up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow

Marketing ploy by Elite, LOL


----------



## nflook765

The picture with Samantha is obviously a Mathews, however; it appears the only current production model it can be is the Z3. There is no other current production model on their website with the string dampeners coming off of the limbs. It seems to me she would choose a Halon or Avail - neither of which have the string stops on the limbs. Thoughts?


----------



## Sagittarius

Went to my Mathews dealer this past Saturday and he was told Levi was going back last July.
...not that it matters !
Hate Mathews all you want but 3-D archery would be extinct without them.


----------



## Coug09

nflook765 said:


> The picture with Samantha is obviously a Mathews, however; it appears the only current production model it can be is the Z3. There is no other current production model on their website with the string dampeners coming off of the limbs. It seems to me she would choose a Halon or Avail - neither of which have the string stops on the limbs. Thoughts?


It's the Avail but I'm not seeing where you're getting string dampeners on the limbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmy214

I love this ****. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nflook765

Coug09 said:


> It's the Avail but I'm not seeing where you're getting string dampeners on the limbs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah ha! Now that you mention it, I believe that is just the cam design. I saw what looked like the string dampeners coming off the top limb. Looking at the Avail top cam, it does look to just be the cam cutouts.


----------



## Kstigall

Sagittarius said:


> Went to my Mathews dealer this past Saturday and he was told Levi was going back last July.
> ...not that it matters !
> Hate Mathews all you want but 3-D archery would be extinct without them.



There have been various rumors flying for most of the past year about where he was or has or will sign. Back before he signed with Elite there were a lot of guys that "knew for a fact" that Levi would not leave Mathews. There were many folks that "knew for a fact" the Tim G. would never sign with PSE. Other folks knew Reo would sign with someone other than Elite.

What I find really interesting is how so many people "know for a fact" details of the supposed contract Levi has signed with Mathews. I find it extraordinarily hard to believe that so many different people have solid connections to the major players involved. I also find it hard to believe that the people that do have the details would so freely pass the info along to just any and everybody. If the people that I've heard state details of his contract have accurate info then the players involved in his contract negotiations need to really evaluate to whom they run their mouths!

I expect that the vast majority of people that "know" so much about Levi's business are simply repeating what someone they "think" is connected has heard from a person they "think" is connected whom heard something from someone that he thinks is connected........ What was possibly mostly true back at the ASA Classic may not be nearly so true now.


How in the heck can so many people know he has signed a 10 million dollar - ten year contract with Mathews? I asked some folks that were adamant that they knew the deal where their info came from. What they said was actually more speculative than anything else or their source was marginal at best.

Will Levi get what Hoyt pays the Lakosky's? I'm _guessing _ probably not. Unless Levi's show appears to be sky rocketing. But then again Levi's show doesn't yet have the established track record.

Is Levi's brand as big or bigger than the Drury Bros.? Who knows what those guys get from PSE...... I'm sure there are plenty that will say they know.

I don't know and I don't know ANYONE that has much knowledge about this business to even make an educated guess as to what the Morgans may have signed or will sign for.

When it's announced he has signed with XYZ I'm certain very few folks know _all _the details of all the business dealings the Morgans have going. I know some folks on here will be right about which company he has signed with. But that does mean their "inside" source was anywhere near right as to why and for how much.

By the way, 3D archery began long before Mathews began distributing a lot of money back into it.


----------



## Huntin Hard

He just tagged CBE and Scott on his facebook page of his recent deer kill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek

Huntin Hard said:


> He just tagged CBE and Scott on his facebook page of his recent deer kill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, that's why I knew the TruFire debate was mute.


----------



## -bowfreak-

Kstigall said:


> There have been various rumors flying for most of the past year about where he was or has or will sign. Back before he signed with Elite there were a lot of guys that "knew for a fact" that Levi would not leave Mathews. There were many folks that "knew for a fact" the Tim G. would never sign with PSE. Other folks knew Reo would sign with someone other than Elite.
> 
> What I find really interesting is how so many people "know for a fact" details of the supposed contract Levi has signed with Mathews. I find it extraordinarily hard to believe that so many different people have solid connections to the major players involved. I also find it hard to believe that the people that do have the details would so freely pass the info along to just any and everybody. If the people that I've heard state details of his contract have accurate info then the players involved in his contract negotiations need to really evaluate to whom they run their mouths!
> 
> I expect that the vast majority of people that "know" so much about Levi's business are simply repeating what someone they "think" is connected has heard from a person they "think" is connected whom heard something from someone that he thinks is connected........ What was possibly mostly true back at the ASA Classic may not be nearly so true now.
> 
> 
> How in the heck can so many people know he has signed a 10 million dollar - ten year contract with Mathews? I asked some folks that were adamant that they knew the deal where their info came from. What they said was actually more speculative than anything else or their source was marginal at best.
> 
> *Will Levi get what Hoyt pays the Lakosky's?* I'm _guessing _ probably not. Unless Levi's show appears to be sky rocketing. But then again Levi's show doesn't yet have the established track record.
> 
> Is Levi's brand as big or bigger than the Drury Bros.? Who knows what those guys get from PSE...... I'm sure there are plenty that will say they know.
> 
> I don't know and I don't know ANYONE that has much knowledge about this business to even make an educated guess as to what the Morgans may have signed or will sign for.
> 
> When it's announced he has signed with XYZ I'm certain very few folks know _all _the details of all the business dealings the Morgans have going. I know some folks on here will be right about which company he has signed with. But that does mean their "inside" source was anywhere near right as to why and for how much.
> 
> 
> By the way, 3D archery began long before Mathews began distributing a lot of money back into it.


Do you know something we don't about the Lakosky's?


----------



## jmy214

Huntin Hard said:


> He just tagged CBE and Scott on his facebook page of his recent deer kill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












He did? Where?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow

Huntin Hard said:


> He just tagged CBE and Scott on his facebook page of his recent deer kill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His page didn't. NTG page did.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

-bowfreak- said:


> Do you know something we don't about the Lakosky's?


Ya, no kidding. Lakoskys to Hoyt?


----------



## Sagittarius

"By the way, 3D archery began long before Mathews began distributing a lot of money back into it"

I agree Kstigall, but I feel, Mathews was the one that saved it !


----------



## MNarrow

bowhuntermitch said:


> Ya, no kidding. Lakoskys to Hoyt?


Yeah, Lee is shooting a Prevail and Tiffany is shooting a Tribute. Not sure if Lee is using a 37" or 40"


----------



## MI1

Lakoskys to Hoyt....Lol
I doubt Mathews would let that happen

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## fountain

Laksosky to hoyt would be awesome!


----------



## grousegrove

saw on my Instagram feed that a couple hours ago Levi Morgan (and 328 others) liked a post that Jesse Broadwater put up of his white Mathews TRX (I think) target bow. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grousegrove

Ok. I think I thats it I'm done posting on this, it's officially ridiculous . From where the sun now stands I will sniff quiver no more forever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHTiger

Levi and Samantha have definitely had a heck of a hunting season this year. They have killed some bruisers for sure. Their show should be pretty good next year no matter what bow they end up shooting.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Lee and Tiffany aren't going anywhere....


----------



## kwanjangnihm

They did not contact me, I approached them and I am considering....... much more to come!!


----------



## pinwheeled

Dang there are some true stalkers out there.


----------



## bhutso

jmy214 said:


> He did? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you look at the post there is another picture of the other side of the deer and it has an exit hole. No way that was done with a Matthews


----------



## Kstigall

grousegrove said:


> Ok. I think I thats it I'm done posting on this, it's officially ridiculous . From where the sun now stands I will sniff quiver no more forever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good Luck! Once a quiver sniffer always a quiver sniffer!




bhutso said:


> If you look at the post there is another picture of the other side of the deer and it has an exit hole. No way that was done with a Matthews


Nice call! We now know Levi has signed with PSE...... Or Hoyt......Or Elite......Or BowTech......



*What IF........* He signed a contract to hunt with say a PSE another contract to shoot 3D with say a Hoyt and a third contract to punch paper with a Mathews. I'm fairly certain the entire archery industry would come to a grinding halt! Or would the archery industry explode because every decent Levi quiver sniffer would have to have 3 different model bows and a back up for each for a grand total of 6 new bows............ After one full year he rotates brands such that a dutiful sniffer would have to sell out and buy 6 new bows EVERY year! The divorce rate would for archers, already high, would go through the roof. I expect after 3 years of this the entire quiver sniffer community would be single!!!!:mg:


----------



## jonathan

bhutso said:


> If you look at the post there is another picture of the other side of the deer and it has an exit hole. No way that was done with a Matthews


You're right. No Matthews can kill a deer at 54 yards. It certainly wouldn't leave an exit hole. Had to be a pse


----------



## sagecreek

Kstigall said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> *What IF........* He signed a contract to hunt with say a PSE another contract to shoot 3D with say a Hoyt and a third contract to punch paper with a Mathews. I'm fairly certain the entire archery industry would come to a grinding halt! Or would the archery industry explode because every decent Levi quiver sniffer would have to have 3 different model bows and a back up for each for a grand total of 6 new bows............ After one full year he rotates brands such that a dutiful sniffer would have to sell out and buy 6 new bows EVERY year! The divorce rate would for archers, already high, would go through the roof. I expect after 3 years of this the entire quiver sniffer community would be single!!!!:mg:


I think you are on to something. Surely one company can't afford Levi on their own. :first:


----------



## Early Ice

Hey guys, what kind of boxers does Levi wear?


----------



## ghostgoblin22

my god, I'm sure levi is laughing at all you quiver sniffers....pathetic


----------



## MI1

ghostgoblin22 said:


> my god, I'm sure levi is laughing at all you quiver sniffers....pathetic


More like Samantha

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## ppkaprince98

Im getting bored with this thread. :bored:


----------



## MI1

ppkaprince98 said:


> Im getting bored with this thread. :bored:


Yep....
Hey it's no snowing in West Michigan

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## gvm51

This thread needs some new news to come out- right now it's off track


----------



## ppkaprince98

MI1 said:


> Yep....
> Hey it's no snowing in West Michigan
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


No, partly sunny and real windy!!! Suposed to really warm up though. Probably the same for you.


----------



## MI1

Very sunny in Kalamazoo

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## Outsider

Right here it says he still uses Elite bow to hunt http://namethegametv.com/levis-equipment/


----------



## Doofy_13

Elite hasn't released their new bows yet and Levi hasn't announced where he is going yet either.....I bet he stays with Elite.


----------



## Outsider

doofy_13 said:


> elite hasn't released their new bows yet and levi hasn't announced where he is going yet either.....i bet he stays with elite.


bingo


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Outsider said:


> Right here it says he still uses Elite bow to hunt http://namethegametv.com/levis-equipment/


It also has a picture of a Tour, which he never shot to my knowledge.


----------



## bstring

Hope he does stay with elite. It would throw this thread into chaos.


----------



## nflook765

This just in! Levi was spotted practicing on the line with a Gearhead T18!


----------



## gvm51

I think you are dreaming if you think Levi is staying with Elite when the picture of the Mathews bow came out it sure looks like he is going to Mathews- on jan.1 he will do a pod cast with greg poole on bow junky- hope he will let the world know who he will shoot for


----------



## DriftlessArcher

how on earth is this thread still going.


----------



## aread

DriftlessArcher said:


> how on earth is this thread still going.


Because, you, me and a bunch of others keep bumping it. :teeth:

Allen


----------



## Outsider

Here you go guys. Elite just post it on facebook. This is why Levi won't show any bows in the pictures yet. Also I don't remember him mentioning that he is leaving elite


----------



## ovation1

Outsider said:


> Here you go guys. Elite just post it on facebook. This is why Levi won't show any bows in the pictures yet. Also I don't remember him mentioning that he is leaving elite
> View attachment 5233953


That looks like a litter of Mathews Wake babies to me :wink:


----------



## Outsider

ovation1 said:


> That looks like a litter of Mathews Wake babies to me :wink:


Isn't that funny that Elite posted this and they show in article the Mathews Bows :wink:


----------



## Kstigall

ghostgoblin22 said:


> my god, I'm sure levi is laughing at all you quiver sniffers....pathetic


I expect he's laughing with us and not calling his customers "pathetic". If it weren't for quiver sniffers he wouldn't be nearly as valuable to Elite, Mathews, PSE or whomever checks he cashes.



gvm51 said:


> This thread needs some new news to come out- right now it's off track


It's been pretty much off track for the last 100 pages of posts which means off track is the new on track.



bstring said:


> Hope he does stay with elite. It would throw this thread into chaos.


Seriously? There are as many folks posting on this thread that "know" he's staying with Elite as there are that "know" he's signed with Mathews. A bunch of AT'ers swear he's going to Hoyt. If he were to post ANY factual info it would further confuse the issue. Chaos would only happen if quit archery all together!



DriftlessArcher said:


> how on earth is this thread still going.


Silly question at this point in history........... Obama got elected President then Trump got elected President and this thread continues. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Irish66

I heard big things are coming with Elite this year, a lot of buzz about the bows and how many maybe?


----------



## Kstigall

Outsider said:


> Here you go guys. Elite just post it on facebook. This is why Levi won't show any bows in the pictures yet. Also I don't remember him mentioning that he is leaving elite
> View attachment 5233953


Looks like PSE isn't the only one that has chosen to use Darton's cam system in 2017. Maybe I should blow the dust off the old Darton DS-3800.

5", 6" and 7" brace bows.


----------



## legion_archery

Looks like an Elite to me and checkout the date!










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider

legion_archery said:


> Looks like an Elite to me and checkout the date!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


This is old picture he posted recently


----------



## ppkaprince98

bstring said:


> Hope he does stay with elite. It would throw this thread into chaos.


Then all this work we put into this dumb thread would be wasted!!! In 5 years we will be saying "remember that Levi Morgan thread that went over 100 pages, and he never switched bows". lol


----------



## nestly

Doofy_13 said:


> Elite hasn't released their new bows yet and Levi hasn't announced where he is going yet either.....I bet he stays with Elite.


You've either not been paying attention, or you're ignoring the obvious. Levi hasn't made any reference to Elite since around September, and vice versa. He's not shooting Elite, and hasn't been for many months




Outsider said:


> bingo


You must have colored the wrong square, go back to your chair and keep coloring.



Outsider said:


> Here you go guys. Elite just post it on facebook. This is why Levi won't show any bows in the pictures yet. Also I don't remember him mentioning that he is leaving elite
> View attachment 5233953


The bows in the pic are Mathews... the image is a promotion for an article about the ATA show.... not a preview of the new Elite's. Levi said we'd know on Jan 1. The reason he's not promoting his new sponsor is because Name The Game is still airing (re-runs) on TV.... Levi can't be seen endorsing Elite on the TV show and promoting a different brand *at the same time*.




legion_archery said:


> Looks like an Elite to me and checkout the date!


Old pic from a previous hunt.


----------



## Doofy_13

nestly said:


> You've either not been paying attention, or you're ignoring the obvious. Levi hasn't made any reference to Elite since around September, and vice versa. He's not shooting Elite, and hasn't been for many months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have colored the wrong square, go back to your chair and keep coloring.
> 
> 
> 
> The bows in the pic are Mathews... the image is a promotion for an article about the ATA show.... not a preview of the new Elite's. Levi said we'd know on Jan 1. The reason he's not promoting his new sponsor is because Name The Game is still airing (re-runs) on TV.... Levi can't be seen endorsing Elite on the TV show and promoting a different brand *at the same time*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old pic from a previous hunt.


Go back to the chocolate factory


----------



## bhutso

Doofy_13 said:


> Go back to the chocolate factory


Lol


----------



## MNarrow

My favorite favorite favorite part of this thread is the people who post in this thread that make fun of people posting in this thread. LOL.


----------



## bhutso

Levi is having brethren build him a frankenbow combining the yet to be released 2017 elite V 37 2.0 , the Trg 8, and the pse bow madness.

I have extremely confidential inside sources who were completely stupid for trusting me

Mathews and elite will pay him 10 million each 
Pse has prepaid A 3 year subscription to the jelly of the month club


----------



## whack n stack

Just doing my part.

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## ghostgoblin22

Kstigall said:


> I expect he's laughing with us and not calling his customers "pathetic". If it weren't for quiver sniffers he wouldn't be nearly as valuable to Elite, Mathews, PSE or whomever checks he cashes.
> 
> 
> .


I highly doubt it, I'm sure he's laughing at all of you....sure I'm sure he's thankful that he's got so many quiver sniffers but damn, its one dude...not god


----------



## ontheline

bhutso said:


> Levi is having brethren build him a frankenbow combining the yet to be released 2017 elite V 37 2.0 , the Trg 8, and the pse bow madness.
> 
> I have extremely confidential inside sources who were completely stupid for trusting me
> 
> Mathews and elite will pay him 10 million each
> Pse has prepaid A 3 year subscription to the jelly of the month club


Jelly of the month club! "well hell Clark, thats the gift that just keeps on giving the whole year"


----------



## bowcrete

Maybe obsession lol


----------



## bhutso

ontheline said:


> Jelly of the month club! "well hell Clark, thats the gift that just keeps on giving the whole year"


That it is Edward......that it is indeed


----------



## cowdocdvm

Primos guys shoot Mathews so it must be a meeting of the minds


----------



## MNarrow

ttt


----------



## AitchAr

nestly said:


> You've either not been paying attention, or you're ignoring the obvious. Levi hasn't made any reference to Elite since around September, and vice versa. He's not shooting Elite, and hasn't been for many months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have colored the wrong square, go back to your chair and keep coloring.
> 
> 
> 
> The bows in the pic are Mathews... the image is a promotion for an article about the ATA show.... not a preview of the new Elite's. Levi said we'd know on Jan 1. The reason he's not promoting his new sponsor is because Name The Game is still airing (re-runs) on TV.... Levi can't be seen endorsing Elite on the TV show and promoting a different brand *at the same time*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old pic from a previous hunt.


nestly....can't tell if your seriousness is part of the craziness of this thread or if your a fun-sucker...I hope it's not the latter. 

My prediction: Matthews purchased The Outdoor Group LLC and due to this merger, Levi will still be with Elite.

#micdrop #200pagesforLevi #quiversniffersunite #itsnotbeneathmetohumplevisleg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled

MNarrow said:


> My favorite favorite favorite part of this thread is the people who post in this thread that make fun of people posting in this thread. LOL.


I agree. Sometimes people make it way to easy to make fun of them.


----------



## mikesmith66

Doofy_13 said:


> Elite hasn't released their new bows yet and Levi hasn't announced where he is going yet either.....I bet he stays with Elite.


If Elite released their new lineup now, they wouldn't be able to include Levi in the new bow promotional pics, videos, etc. .........because he hasen't been shooting them for awhile. If they did release now, and Levi wasen't in the pictures, they would basically be admitting that he is gone.


----------



## COArrow

mikesmith66 said:


> If Elite released their new lineup now, they wouldn't be able to include Levi in the new bow promotional pics, videos, etc. .........because he hasen't been shooting them for awhile. If they did release now, and Levi wasen't in the pictures, they would basically be admitting that he is gone.


Why would they have an issue addressing if he is gone?


----------



## cpprhd1

Levi?


----------



## cpprhd1

Off their facebook page. LOL


----------



## mikesmith66

COArrow said:


> Why would they have an issue addressing if he is gone?


They may not have an "issue", but I'd venture to say they are slightly disappointed. They may have chosen the ATA show as a release date knowing Levi was leaving. This way he can make his announcement on his own, let things settle, then Elite can put up the new bows a week or 2 later showcased by their new shooters. 

Levi already said he will make some announcements on Jan 1. Elite is releasing bows at the ATA show 2 weeks or so later. To me, it doesn't make sense for Levi to make a statement on Jan 1, to say he is staying with Elite, without a new bow to show off at the same time.


----------



## COArrow

mikesmith66 said:


> They may not have an "issue", but I'd venture to say they are slightly disappointed. They may have chosen the ATA show as a release date knowing Levi was leaving. This way he can make his announcement on his own, let things settle, then Elite can put up the new bows a week or 2 later showcased by their new shooters.
> 
> Levi already said he will make some announcements on Jan 1. Elite is releasing bows at the ATA show 2 weeks or so later. To me, it doesn't make sense for Levi to make a statement on Jan 1, to say he is staying with Elite, without a new bow to show off at the same time.


They got what they needed out him, perhaps it is Elite not offering another contract. At a certain point you run into diminished gains and the return no longer out weighs the investment. I doubt he has anything to do with release date.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

I don't know why this is so difficult for people to understand. Name the Game airs (in re-runs) up to Dec. 31... that's why he has to wait until Jan. 1 to announce he is shooting another bow company that's not Elite. If he was staying with Elite, he wouldn't be announcing anything on Jan. 1. Someone already posted a picture of Samantha with a buck and a bow that is clearly a Mathews Avail that is also clearly hers... someone else posted a picture of a TRG with what sure looked like Levi's quiver.... the pieces are all there for anyone willing to put them together. 

Elite releasing at the ATA is actually something I wish more bow companies would do... that's kind of the point of the ATA show... but I guess announcing your new releases in the heat of bow season(s) when most hunters are still thinking about hunting gear probably does make sense even though half the time bow companies can't get product out in time to be useful until the following year.... 

what's our new goal?? 150?? can we get 40 more pages in 11 days?


----------



## gvm51

I think it will be hard to get to 150 pages by the 1st of the year the Levi train is low on steam


----------



## Outsider

Remember guys there are always other archers who need to be remembered :wink: 
https://worldarchery.org/news/10231...ifler-shocks-levi-morgan-vegas-champion-title


----------



## 138104

Read my lips - Levi will sign with Elite.


----------



## rocket80

Who would win in a fight? Levi or a hurricane named Levi?


----------



## MI1

rocket80 said:


> Who would win in a fight? Levi or a hurricane named Levi?


Officially the dumbest thread now
Levi isn't Chuck Norris

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## TSwift

Good morning Levi


----------



## Outsider

Perry24 said:


> Read my lips - Levi will sign with Elite.


I don't know why people don't get it. The whole wait and not showing the bow is because Elite don't want him or Samantha to reveal anything before they do it. Simple.


----------



## bhutso

Really not sure how everyone has missed this 

Levi is on the Barnett train


----------



## sagecreek

Levi will shoot ...
















.... what ever the hell he wants to. lain:


----------



## loveha

I find this whole thing comical, you guys are pathetic.


----------



## ppkaprince98

bhutso said:


> View attachment 5236681
> 
> 
> 
> Really not sure how everyone has missed this
> 
> Levi is on the Barnett train


----------



## Outsider

loveha said:


> I find this whole thing comical, you guys are *pathetic*.


Unlucky me that I'm a sponsor and have to watch my mouth here.
People having fun here.


----------



## bhutso

loveha said:


> I find this whole thing comical, you guys are pathetic.


Pretty sure most here are just having fun 
Lighten up


----------



## novich69

loveha said:


> I find this whole thing comical, you guys are pathetic.


Thats because Im an undesirable.


----------



## 138104

loveha said:


> I find this whole thing comical, you guys are pathetic.


Do you need a hug?


----------



## Whaack

loveha said:


> I find this whole thing comical, you guys are pathetic.


Feel better now?


----------



## earther

bhutso said:


> View attachment 5236681
> 
> 
> 
> Really not sure how everyone has missed this
> 
> Levi is on the Barnett train


LOL I didn't realize photoshop had a 'trim with scissors' option


----------



## sagecreek

earther said:


> LOL I didn't realize photoshop had a 'trim with scissors' option


Don't be a hater. lain:


----------



## MNarrow

loveha said:


> i find this whole thing comical, you guys are pathetic.


lolol. Y u mad??


----------



## TSwift

So what if Levi actually went out an bought bow brand B on his own because it's what actually felt the best for his shooting style like 99% of people do. Instead of being payed however much by brand A C and Z to shoot there bow. I would be much more inclined to consider brand B. My thoughts would be there most be something good about that brand if that's his "choice" not who has the deepest pockets. 

I think most us agree he would be a top contender no matter what brand he shoots. So if he actually picked his favorite no strings attached (well I guess the "strings" would be) for me that would say more then all the advertising combined


----------



## bhutso

earther said:


> LOL I didn't realize photoshop had a 'trim with scissors' option


If it was a "good" photoshop job the true quiver sniffers would have to be talked off the ledge


----------



## sagecreek

bhutso said:


> If it was a "good" photoshop job the true quiver sniffers would have to be talked off the ledge


True dat


----------



## tomas4891

earther said:


> LOL I didn't realize photoshop had a 'trim with scissors' option


This might be the funniest comment I have ever read on any forum ever...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunt-R

for what it's worth... there is a picture of what looks to be Levi Morgan shooting a Mathews in the newest Eastman's Bow Hunting Journal. If I recall correctly, I believe it is a GoldTip ad.


----------



## gvm51

Looks like the Levi train is starting to roll again -Yes it is just for Fun-


----------



## Huntin Hard

bowhunt-R said:


> for what it's worth... there is a picture of what looks to be Levi Morgan shooting a Mathews in the newest Eastman's Bow Hunting Journal. If I recall correctly, I believe it is a GoldTip ad.


Pictures ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

bowhunt-R said:


> for what it's worth... there is a picture of what looks to be Levi Morgan shooting a Mathews in the newest Eastman's Bow Hunting Journal. If I recall correctly, I believe it is a GoldTip ad.


Can you post the picture?


----------



## Sagittarius

I hope Levi goes back to Mathews because my local Pro Shop owner told me, unless Elite brings something outstanding to the ATA show, he is dropping them.
Don't believe I could accept the disappointment of not buying a bow like Levi's ! :sad: :no:


----------



## Kstigall

cpprhd1 said:


> View attachment 5235601
> 
> Levi?


*SLAY!*



sagecreek said:


> Levi will shoot ...
> 
> 
> 
> .... what ever the hell he wants to. lain:


BZZZZZZ!! Only partly right! He's a man so he shoots what he wants to shoot but he's also a husband so he wants to shoot what Samantha wants him to shoot. 



loveha said:


> I find this whole thing comical, you guys are pathetic.


And you sir are our leader...... Commander in Chief Pathetic with tiny wiener issues.



Outsider said:


> Unlucky me that I'm a sponsor and have to watch my mouth here.
> People having fun here.


I got you covered.......



Sagittarius said:


> I hope Levi goes back to Mathews because my local Pro Shop owner told me, unless Elite brings something outstanding to the ATA show, he is dropping them.
> Don't believe I could accept the disappointment of not buying a bow like Levi's ! :sad: :no:


EXACTLY!


----------



## 138104

Pics from Eastman's?


----------



## earther

bhutso said:


> If it was a "good" photoshop job the true quiver sniffers would have to be talked off the ledge


It only takes one, the rest will follow

#lemmings


----------



## earther

sagecreek said:


> Don't be a hater. lain:


No hate.. just keepin the thread alive


----------



## Ryjax

Perry24 said:


> Read my lips - Levi will sign with Elite.


We can read them...doesn't mean it's true lol 
Levi will wear black and gold come January. At least that's what I've heard and my source is pretty dang good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## novich69

Ryjax said:


> We can read them...doesn't mean it's true lol
> Levi will wear black and gold come January. At least that's what I've heard and my source is pretty dang good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep,because hes a Steeler fan!


----------



## GuntherChaconne

Anybody notice that Levi looks like the bass player from Drive Shaft when he wears that beanie?


----------



## rok1167

Schwing


----------



## GHTiger

January 1 needs to hurry up and get here. This thread is losing steam.


----------



## Coug09

I love how people are saying Elite when there's a picture of Samantha with a Mathews and her deer this year. Not only that, there's a picture of a White TRX with Levi's quiver laying across it. 

The last one is debatable but the one with Samantha seals the deal. He's gone to Mathews boys and probably has been since August


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwanjangnihm

SEP 08 2014

Elite Archery: Morgan Joins Elite Archery

Elite Archery has signed a multi year contract with World Champion Archer and bowhunter, Levi Morgan. Effective November 1, 2013, Levi will shoot Elite Archery bows exclusively in competition and also on his television show Name the Game™ with Levi Morgan. 

“I love this sport. I love archery, I love the competition and I love bowhunting,” said Levi. “I love the whole idea behind the archery lifestyle and it has been my life. To work with a company that feels the same way and wants to grow and wants to be better is exactly what Elite Archery has offered me.”

*Why has Levi lost the LOVE for Elite???*


----------



## Jabr357

Wow; 110 pages in this thread LOL. Had to look on the last page what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Ryjax

novich69 said:


> Yep,because hes a Steeler fan!


Who would ever admit that? [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

It's official boys!!! 
I'm off to my friendly neighborhood Matthews dealer!!


----------



## bsharkey

bhutso said:


> View attachment 5241129
> It's official boys!!!
> I'm off to my friendly neighborhood Matthews dealer!!


looks legit now we have a definite answer so close this thread for the love of god.


----------



## Eric Gregg

What if Levi switches back to Mathews and they give him his own signature bow based off the popular Switchback.
Call it the SwitchBack II


----------



## ex-wolverine

ha ha nice try scratching out Broadwaters post ...

take it up for 3k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

ex-wolverine said:


> ha ha nice try scratching out Broadwaters post ...
> 
> take it up for 3k
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know.....Tool post

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## novich69

bsharkey said:


> looks legit now we have a definite answer so close this thread for the love of god.


Looks like they scratched out jesse broadwater so what does that have to do with Levi. Also, I dont think Levi would say he didnt know much about mathews bows.


----------



## 4by4buck

Levi #150......lets get to posting!


----------



## cschwanz

bhutso said:


> View attachment 5241129
> It's official boys!!!
> I'm off to my friendly neighborhood Matthews dealer!!


Guess that settles it. May need to talk to Mark Zuckerberg about the facebook fonts there, but looks legit enough for me!


----------



## Kstigall

Levi against da' bears? 

One full size Levi against 2 mini-Levi's?

Samantha or Emily Veyna arm wrestling?

Think about it...........


I'm afraid Samantha might snap Emily's arm. A) Samantha is momma strong. Fired up momma's can hurt _anything_! and B) Emily isn't a hoss. Even a hoss runs from a fired up momma.


----------



## Xlr8n

Eric Gregg said:


> What if Levi switches back to Mathews and they give him his own signature bow based off the popular Switchback.
> Call it the SwitchBack II


I see what you did there, but more appropriately his signature bow would be called the "Payday". :shade:


----------



## bhutso

novich69 said:


> Looks like they scratched out jesse broadwater so what does that have to do with Levi. Also, I dont think Levi would say he didnt know much about mathews bows.


I don't know 
Came from a real reliable source 

I'm not seeing any scratching out or font issues 

I hope it's true otherwise I'm going to feel like a tool with the white trg 8 I just ordered


----------



## Xlr8n

novich69 said:


> Looks like they scratched out jesse broadwater so what does that have to do with Levi. Also, I dont think Levi would say he didnt know much about mathews bows.


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## AitchAr

novich69 said:


> Looks like they scratched out jesse broadwater so what does that have to do with Levi. Also, I dont think Levi would say he didnt know much about mathews bows.


What if I printed that post and had it notarized? Would that convince you it's legitimate and written by Levi? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine

AitchAr said:


> What if I printed that post and had it notarized? Would that convince you it's legitimate and written by Levi?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no 
unless Jesse is an alias of Levi because it clearly says jesse at the top 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AitchAr

ex-wolverine said:


> no
> unless Jesse is an alias of Levi because it clearly says jesse at the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I refuse to be mislead by your computer wizardry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine

AitchAr said:


> I refuse to be mislead by your computer wizardry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


me too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xlr8n

ex-wolverine said:


> no
> unless jesse is an alias of levi because it clearly says jesse at the top
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


 :roflmao:


----------



## nflook765

bhutso said:


> View attachment 5241129
> It's official boys!!!
> I'm off to my friendly neighborhood Matthews dealer!!


Forget what others say. Looks legit to me. Levi to Mathews is now official.


----------



## AitchAr

ex-wolverine said:


> me too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Me too"? I don't know what kind of game you are playing, sir. You clearly manipulated the original by removing the red scratches and Levi's name and inserted Jesse's name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cschwanz

ex-wolverine said:


> no
> unless Jesse is an alias of Levi because it clearly says jesse at the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yours looks photoshopped from the one Levi posted tho....


----------



## gvm51

Looks like the fun has started


----------



## bhutso

ex-wolverine said:


> no
> unless Jesse is an alias of Levi because it clearly says jesse at the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep this is just a forgery of the picture I posted 

Clearly the red marking has been removed and replaced with a cheap IPhone app photoshop job 

Nice try buddy


----------



## mrp

But no way it makes 200 pages


----------



## cschwanz

bhutso said:


> Yep this is just a forgery of the picture I posted
> 
> Clearly the red marking has been removed and replaced with a cheap IPhone app photoshop job
> 
> Nice try buddy


Can't believe he'd edit your picture like that without your permission at least.


----------



## AitchAr

bhutso said:


> Yep this is just a forgery of the picture I posted
> 
> Clearly the red marking has been removed and replaced with a cheap IPhone app photoshop job
> 
> Nice try buddy


I'm glad I'm not the only one that can see the obvious!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4by4buck

mrp said:


> But no way it makes 200 pages


HAHAHA........challenge excepted!


----------



## bhutso

cschwanz said:


> Can't believe he'd edit your picture like that without your permission at least.


Common courtesy right?

At least ask first

I shared that picture in confidentiality for my AT brothers and sisters.


----------



## cschwanz

bhutso said:


> Common courtesy right?
> 
> At least ask first


Some people's kids....smh


----------



## ex-wolverine

bhutso said:


> Yep this is just a forgery of the picture I posted
> 
> Clearly the red marking has been removed and replaced with a cheap IPhone app photoshop job
> 
> Nice try buddy


thanks !!! what ever i can do to help you guys get this to 3k post and 200 pages before the new year , the pleasure is all mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

ex-wolverine said:


> thanks !!! what ever i can do to help you guys get this to 3k post and 200 pages before the new year , the pleasure is all mine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No hard feelings


----------



## 4by4buck

You know this thread is great when there are threads being made gripping about it.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4586593

MAKE AT GREAT AGAIN! #levi200


----------



## tandin93

4by4buck said:


> You know this thread is great when there are threads being made gripping about it.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4586593
> 
> MAKE AT GREAT AGAIN! #levi200


I bet all those people are the life of the party.lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

Someone should start a thread about why people care about people who care about what pros shoot


----------



## Kstigall

4by4buck said:


> You know this thread is great when there are threads being made gripping about it.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4586593
> 
> *MAKE AT GREAT AGAIN! #levi200[*/QUOTE]
> 
> I really wasn't into this thread until some folks started getting serious about it.........
> 
> As of right now we have quite a few people that "know" Levi has signed with Mathews and we have almost as many that "know" he's staying with Elite.
> 
> My somewhat educated "guess" is that he has or will soon sign with Mathews. However, this is based on an accumulation of info and observations and because I have a feel for how contract negotiations work most if not all of the accumulated info may be entirely wrong at this moment in time even though it was legitimate at one time.
> 
> NOTE: Please do not misinterpret my involvement in this thread as actually caring which company Levi signs with or if he retires and becomes a hermit. I'll expect I'll be shooting, hunting and competing tonight, next week and at the Lancaster Classic.


----------



## 4by4buck

Kstigall said:


> 4by4buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know this thread is great when there are threads being made gripping about it.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4586593
> 
> *MAKE AT GREAT AGAIN! #levi200[*/QUOTE]
> 
> I really wasn't into this thread until some folks started getting serious about it.........
> 
> As of right now we have quite a few people that "know" Levi has signed with Mathews and we have almost as many that "know" he's staying with Elite.
> 
> My somewhat educated "guess" is that he has or will soon sign with Mathews. However, this is based on an accumulation of info and observations and because I have a feel for how contract negotiations work most if not all of the accumulated info may be entirely wrong at this moment in time even though it was legitimate at one time.
> 
> NOTE: Please do not misinterpret my involvement in this thread as actually caring which company Levi signs with or if he retires and becomes a hermit. I'll expect I'll be shooting, hunting and competing tonight, next week and at the Lancaster Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> Noted: As his decision will have no affect on my life.
> 
> However for the sake of this thread making it to 200 pages I must involve myself and find times to help spur it along. Living in Oklahoma and being a Thunder basketball fan this whole thing makes me think of when Kevin Durant was deciding on which team he would sign his next contract with. Supposedly he didn't know who he would sign with until that morning.
> 
> What if Levi hasn't decided yet? Maybe he doesn't know what brand to go with. Maybe he needs to barrow a quarter to flip and see where he'll go? Head's = Mathews, Tail's = Elite?
Click to expand...


----------



## Xlr8n

*sniff*... *sniff*...is that a quiver I smell?


----------



## AitchAr

Kstigall said:


> NOTE: Please do not misinterpret my involvement in this thread as actually caring which company Levi signs with or if he retires and becomes a hermit.


The seriousness of your previous posts says that you really do care. And that's okay...just own it, man! No judgment from me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

Kstigall said:


> I really wasn't into this thread *until some folks started getting serious about it*.........
> 
> As of right now we have quite a few people that "know" Levi has signed with Mathews and we have almost as many that "know" he's staying with Elite.
> 
> My somewhat educated "guess" is that he has or will soon sign with Mathews. However, this is based on an accumulation of info and observations and because I have a feel for how contract negotiations work most if not all of the accumulated info may be entirely wrong at this moment in time even though it was legitimate at one time.
> 
> NOTE: Please do not misinterpret my involvement in this thread as actually caring which company Levi signs with or if he retires and becomes a hermit. I'll expect I'll be shooting, hunting and competing tonight, next week and at the Lancaster Classic.


Careful... that's dangerously close to a "serious" response.


----------



## AitchAr

nestly said:


> Careful... that's dangerously close to a "serious" response.


Careful is good advice. You never know when some random jerk will ask you if you're a "fun sucker". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

Is the Levi train gaining steam today?


----------



## AitchAr

gvm51 said:


> Is the Levi train gaining steam today?


Doing our part to get to 3000!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4by4buck

gvm51 said:


> Is the Levi train gaining steam today?


Sure is!


----------



## cschwanz

4by4buck said:


> Kstigall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...What if Levi hasn't decided yet? Maybe he doesn't know what brand to go with. Maybe he needs to barrow a quarter to flip and see where he'll go? Head's = Mathews, Tail's = Elite?
> 
> 
> 
> He's been hunting with whatever his "new" contract is with all fall more than likely. Just a matter of keeping it secret, which he's done a good job other than the one picture of Samantha. Usually this kind of stuff gets leaked, especially with all the traveling he has done for hunts this year.
Click to expand...


----------



## 4by4buck

cschwanz said:


> 4by4buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's been hunting with whatever his "new" contract is with all fall more than likely. Just a matter of keeping it secret, which he's done a good job other than the one picture of Samantha. Usually this kind of stuff gets leaked, especially with all the traveling he has done for hunts this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that could of been photo shopped? I mean you saw how good Tom was at photo shopping Jesse's name in place of Levi on that facebook post.
Click to expand...


----------



## cschwanz

4by4buck said:


> cschwanz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that could of been photo shopped? I mean you saw how good Tom was at photo shopping Jesse's name in place of Levi on that facebook post.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even think of that! Opens up a whole new can-o-worms....
Click to expand...


----------



## 4by4buck

cschwanz said:


> 4by4buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even think of that! Opens up a whole new can-o-worms....
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I hate to open a can-o-worms unless I'm fishing, but that picture of Sam with her big buck and "her" mathews laying there almost looked too good to be true!
Click to expand...


----------



## MNarrow

novich69 said:


> Looks like they scratched out jesse broadwater so what does that have to do with Levi. Also, I dont think Levi would say he didnt know much about mathews bows.


Detective Novich is on the scene and sniffed out that scratched out Broadwater!!! Thank you Captain Obvious!!


----------



## 4by4buck

MNarrow said:


> Detective Novich is on the scene and sniffed out that scratched out Broadwater!!! Thank you Captain Obvious!!


I about spit water all over my computer! :icon_1_lol:


----------



## MNarrow

MI1 said:


> I know.....Tool post
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


You knew that huh?? Yeah, it was kind of hard to tell because it looked like an official Facebook font.


----------



## MI1

MNarrow said:


> You knew that huh?? Yeah, it was kind of hard to tell because it looked like an official Facebook font.


Lol....As soon as I saw it and started reading about two sentences in...I knew it was crap...lol

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## gvm51

If Levi does go with Mathews what other changes will he make?


----------



## 4by4buck

gvm51 said:


> If Levi does go with Mathews what other changes will he make?


Probably switch from fruit of the loom to Hanes if my sources are correct.


----------



## bhutso

4by4buck said:


> Probably switch from fruit of the loom to Hanes if my sources are correct.


He's having a tough time deciding between boxers and briefs 
Word is briefs have a good hold but boxers have a better float.
May be considereing a hybrid version boxer/brief


----------



## rsarns

Its evident he is switching to shoot Recurve BB so he can make the USAT...


----------



## SCFox

MNarrow said:


> Detective Novich is on the scene and sniffed out that scratched out Broadwater!!! Thank you Captain Obvious!!


That's just plain funny!!!

SCFox


----------



## gvm51

4by4buck said:


> Probably switch from fruit of the loom to Hanes if my sources are correct.


If mathews uses Hanes for it's cloths you might be right


----------



## Kstigall

bhutso said:


> Someone should start a thread about why people care about people who care about what pros shoot


The *BIG* question is why people care about why people care about what others joke about? Damn if I know...................



nestly said:


> Careful... that's dangerously close to a "serious" response.


My apologies! If you stare at my avatar for more than a minute it can make you say some really stupid stuff. If it happens again I'll ban myself and take 50 lashes with a wet spaghetti noodle. 

Levi's or Wrangler?


----------



## bsharkey

novich69 said:


> Looks like they scratched out jesse broadwater so what does that have to do with Levi. Also, I dont think Levi would say he didnt know much about mathews bows.


wow really so joking is not something you get i suppose?


----------



## tandin93

4by4buck said:


> Probably switch from fruit of the loom to Hanes if my sources are correct.


Are your sources reliable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

Now with the Levi train rolling again has anybody seen it in Sparta,wi ?


----------



## bigbucks170

its been spotted going up broke back mountain ....with a purple jewel with rainbow strings....so rumors must be true


----------



## 4by4buck

tandin93 said:


> Are your sources reliable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very doubtful. But 100% of the they are at least 25% correct.


----------



## tandin93

4by4buck said:


> Very doubtful. But 100% of the they are at least 25% correct.


That's acceptable..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

Levi has not made his final decision yet 
He is waiting to see how this thread plays out 


He actually thought he had chosen Matthews until detective novich got the DNA samples Back from the lab and confirmed Jesse to be the father of the Facebook post.


----------



## bigbucks170

my comments will change quit if he decides to pick up a PSE...and I will be getting on that train ...untill then looks like he is going back to the dark side


----------



## gvm51

bigbucks170 said:


> its been spotted going up broke back mountain ....with a purple jewel with rainbow strings....so rumors must be true


So it's headed west from NY to Wisc. Rumor was it


----------



## 4by4buck

If he does in fact not pick Mathews I will have to sell my halon and get whatever Levi is shooting!


----------



## kwanjangnihm

any updated news on the new Mathew's action figure being released on Jan 1st?


----------



## rogersaddler

When the rumors were going around about Levi leaving Mathews and going to Elite those turned out to be true. 
Whatever bow company that he signs with. It will benefit the company and Levi for his family


----------



## grousegrove

I decided to not post again days ago and swore from where the sun had set I'd sniff no more quiver forever--and meant it. But I'm not Chief Joseph, and I'm in my cups and catching up on the last few pages here... almost cryin and my wife wonders why I'm laughing at my phone. You folks are a hoot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AitchAr

grousegrove said:


> I decided to not post again days ago and swore from where the sun had set I'd sniff no more quiver forever--and meant it. But I'm not Chief Joseph, and I'm in my cups and catching up on the last few pages here... almost cryin and my wife wonders why I'm laughing at my phone. You folks are a hoot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Listen here, "not Chief Joseph", speculation on Levi's decision is not a laughing matter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow

bhutso said:


> He actually thought he had chosen Matthews until detective novich got the DNA samples Back from the lab and confirmed Jesse to be the father of the Facebook post.


Lol


----------



## grousegrove

AitchAr said:


> Listen here, "not Chief Joseph", speculation on Levi's decision is not a laughing matter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe it's the firewater talking, but I say 200 pages is doable. I mean it's freakin Levi Morgan after all. The sniffiest quiver out there. Cameron Hanes could only dream.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow

gvm51 said:


> If Levi does go with Mathews what other changes will he make?


The changes he won't be making are from Bee Stinger, Gold Tip, and Hawk. I heard from a very reliable source that he is going to try color coordinate his life a lot more. Bee Stinger = black and yellow. Gold Tip = black and yellow. Hawk Treestands = black and yellow. Mathews = black and yellow. Pittsburgh Steelers = black and yellow. His Hanes boxer briefs = black and yellow.

Be on the look out for a change to Morrell Yellow Jacket and/or Black Hole targets and some type of combination of yellow and black arrow fletching.......I heard it could be two yellow and one black fletch but he could throw us a curve ball with a 4-fletch combination. Detective Novich will be standing by with any field reports.


----------



## whack n stack

MNarrow said:


> The changes he won't be making are from Bee Stinger, Gold Tip, and Hawk. I heard from a very reliable source that he is going to try color coordinate his life a lot more. Bee Stinger = black and yellow. Gold Tip = black and yellow. Hawk Treestands = black and yellow. Mathews = black and yellow. Pittsburgh Steelers = black and yellow. His Hanes boxer briefs = black and yellow.
> 
> Be on the look out for a change to Morrell Yellow Jacket and/or Black Hole targets and some type of combination of yellow and black arrow fletching.......I heard it could be two yellow and one black fletch but he could throw us a curve ball with a 4-fletch combination. Detective Novich will be standing by with any field reports.


Genius!!! Awesome man!!

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## AitchAr

grousegrove said:


> Maybe it's the firewater talking, but I say 200 pages is doable. I mean it's freakin Levi Morgan after all. The sniffiest quiver out there. Cameron Hanes could only dream.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude...Don't drag Cam into this...heads will explode.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AitchAr

MNarrow said:


> The changes he won't be making are from Bee Stinger, Gold Tip, and Hawk. I heard from a very reliable source that he is going to try color coordinate his life a lot more. Bee Stinger = black and yellow. Gold Tip = black and yellow. Hawk Treestands = black and yellow. Mathews = black and yellow. Pittsburgh Steelers = black and yellow. His Hanes boxer briefs = black and yellow.
> 
> Be on the look out for a change to Morrell Yellow Jacket and/or Black Hole targets and some type of combination of yellow and black arrow fletching.......I heard it could be two yellow and one black fletch but he could throw us a curve ball with a 4-fletch combination. Detective Novich will be standing by with any field reports.


Pure gold! Wait...black and yellow is the new gold! 

Epiphany...if black and yellow=gold and Levi=black and yellow, then the only logical conclusion is Levi=Gold! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

Looks like Levi is golden


----------



## AitchAr

gvm51 said:


> Looks like Levi is golden


And you can take that to the bank!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

Is that Mathews Golden


----------



## AitchAr

gvm51 said:


> Is that Mathews Golden


You know it! It would be doubly golden if Mathews was spelled with two t's. Mathews dropped the ball on that one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow

MI1 said:


> Lol....As soon as I saw it and started reading about two sentences in...I knew it was crap...lol
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


I want to bite on this but I think you are trolling hard. Good play.


----------



## MI1

It certainly jump started the thread again...lol

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## kscumminsdriver

so onward and upward? #levitrain #3000 #makemathewsgreatagain....


----------



## Archerbruce

We will find out in 8 days.
But I will tell you that Levi is signing with Mathews. He will be signing the largest archery Contract in history.
10 Million over 10 years. That's 1 Million a year. Which he says "will set him up for life".
This Info was given by Levi to a couple friends of mine, who also have a TV hunting show(which will not be named).
And for the people that don't think this thread matters to his value, then your wrong.
Social media is very important to sponsors these days, and are required by most.

8 more days to make 200 pages.


----------



## trucker3573

So if we hit 200 pages we might possibly push him to say a mil and a half a year for 10 years? I hope not as that makes the math involved in figuring that total amount much more involved 😄.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BAArcher

What if the Russians are behind all this?


----------



## Archerbruce

BAArcher said:


> What if the Russians are behind all this?


That's IT !!!!

First they hacked into the Presidential election sight. So they could control the president.
Then they brought Sleeper agent Levi in, and switched the real Levi out at birth so that when he became of age they could take over the US archery scene !!!

Oh those diabolical Commies.


----------



## kwanjangnihm

Its Official - Stryper has signed with Mathews to be the official *Yellow & Black* Attack Band. Performances at select tournaments in 2017........


----------



## shootstraight

This just in, heard from a reliable source that Levi is staying with Samantha.


----------



## Done Right

Perry24 said:


> Read my lips - Levi will sign with Elite.


LOL Look at IT on the bright side Elite Got the Better Man THE ONE AND ONLY Nathan Brooks


----------



## shootstraight

Done Right said:


> LOL Look at IT on the bright side Elite Got the Better Man THE ONE AND ONLY Nathan Brooks


Yeah, Levi and Nathan together that will be dominance!


----------



## ppkaprince98

shootstraight said:


> This just in, heard from a reliable source that Levi is staying with Samantha.


Damn it!!! I just got a haircut and was ready to move on in. Guess I will return the gift I got her. :angry::fuming:


----------



## BAArcher

Someone should demand to see Levi's birth certificate immediately!! BTW Archerbruce, your screen name freaks me out,...

QUOTE=Archerbruce;1098426281]That's IT !!!!

First they hacked into the Presidential election sight. So they could control the president.
Then they brought Sleeper agent Levi in, and switched the real Levi out at birth so that when he became of age they could take over the US archery scene !!!

Oh those diabolical Commies.[/QUOTE]


----------



## sagecreek

This thread would blow up if Leviticus posted on here. lain:


----------



## rocks66ss

sagecreek said:


> This thread would blow up if Leviticus posted on here. lain:


Ya, I'm sure some of the giddy girls would wet their pants. lol


Rocky


----------



## gymrat70

OK here is the news everyone in the archery world has been waiting on. Drum roll please.......Gymrat70 will be shooting a Mathews this year.


----------



## pinwheeled

sagecreek said:


> This thread would blow up if Leviticus posted on here. lain:


that would be pretty funny. If that happened I would not be able to get a daily post in because the thread would be closed. Then my post count would go down. I would have no reason to sit on my couch and laugh at people and make fun of them. 

Man I hope that never happens


----------



## MNarrow

sagecreek said:


> This thread would blow up if Leviticus posted on here. lain:


Shhhhh. It is a secret but a good friend of mine who is friends with Levi told me that Levi planned on posting hear at midnight on New Year's Eve to let everyone here know first about his move to Mathews. Ugh, the anticipation!!!!!


----------



## MI1

MNarrow said:


> Shhhhh. It is a secret but a good friend of mine who is friends with Levi told me that Levi planned on posting hear at midnight on New Year's Eve to let everyone here know first about his move to Mathews. Ugh, the anticipation!!!!!


If it's true
I'm sure Levi and Mathews decided to do it that way based on the craze if this thread

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## 4by4buck

Levi post something up! Help us spur this thing along to 200 pages before the end of the year! #Levi200


----------



## conquestador

Hey, I'm currently shooting a Conquest, a Switchback and a Mission Craze. Mathews would probably pay me to quit shooting them so I wouldn't be making them look bad. That would leave less $ in the budget to invest in good shooters. My gain would be their loss though. Nah, that would never fly. Put the $ where it will have the greatest positive impact. I hope Levi will go wherever he will be happiest. He deserves it.


----------



## MNarrow

MI1 said:


> If it's true
> I'm sure Levi and Mathews decided to do it that way based on the craze if this thread
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


Apparently this thread is being watched closely at the Mathews headquarters and it was decided between Mathews and Levi to announce on Archery Talk first for more publicity.


----------



## MI1

All major players scan AT and other bow hunting sites daily. 

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## MNarrow

Breaking News: Sqwincher just signed on for sponsorship of Name The Game. Only their lemon-lime flavor will be advertised according to Levi's wishes.


----------



## cschwanz

sqwincher is a funny word to say


----------



## Xlr8n

All I know is that is Levi ends up shooting for Mathews this year, then I'm going to be shooting a Mathews as well!!! If Levi stays with Elite, then I'll be shooting a Mathews. If Levi happens to go to Hoyt or PSE, then I'll probably end up shooting a Mathews.


----------



## PT1911

Name the game is on Sportsman channel right now. He was giving a tech tip on peeps, and in the background right behind him his LAS press has ultralock adapters on it. Maybe he is going to Hoyt!!!


----------



## SCFox

I shot with Levi a couple times last year. His scores were twice as good as mine. Guess I'll be signing a 5yr/500,000 contract on Jan. 1st. Stay tuned!!

SCFox


----------



## sharptrenton

kwanjangnihm said:


> any updated news on the new Mathew's action figure being released on Jan 1st?


If this is the new Levi action figure then he must be going to Hoyt cause that's a Hoyt bow in his hands


----------



## MNarrow

SCFox said:


> I shot with Levi a couple times last year. His scores were twice as good as mine. Guess I'll be signing a 5yr/500,000 contract on Jan. 1st. Stay tuned!!
> 
> SCFox


Not too shabby!


----------



## MNarrow

I hear the train a comin'
It's rollin' 'round the bend


----------



## SCFox

MNarrow said:


> Not too shabby!


I won't forget all the little people that helped make it happen!!

SCFox


----------



## gvm51

MNarrow said:


> I hear the train a comin'
> It's rollin' 'round the bend


Is that the Golden Levi train a comin'


----------



## tandin93

Almost there!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish66

this thread is unreal LOLOLOLOL


----------



## sharptrenton

I friend of mine has a girlfriend who has a cousin that has a uncle that has a son that worked for Mathews and he said if this thread gets to 200 pages then Mathews will double the amount they have offered Levi.


----------



## bwhntr84

With all the hype on the new Reign from Bowtech how do we know Levi isn't going to Bowtech???


----------



## gvm51

To all of you on this Levi train MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## MNarrow

bwhntr84 said:


> With all the hype on the new Reign from Bowtech how do we know Levi isn't going to Bowtech???


He is going to Bowtech. It was confirmed on page 89 of this thread.


----------



## bwhntr84

MNarrow said:


> He is going to Bowtech. It was confirmed on page 89 of this thread.


Well I wish Levi would make it official so I could buy a new Reign or H32, I just can't decide and need his help!!!!!


----------



## shootstraight

sagecreek said:


> This thread would blow up if Leviticus posted on here. lain:


He already has, a few times!


----------



## shootstraight

bwhntr84 said:


> With all the hype on the new Reign from Bowtech how do we know Levi isn't going to Bowtech???


Never happen, Samantha doesn't like wearing all the protective gear required to shoot one.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

Leviticus is following this thread with lots of laughs,you can be guaranteed of that one.Of course he is returning to mathews,they let several top shooters go to focus on one main attraction.Levi is gonna win every shoot in 2017 wait n see .


----------



## Done Right

shootstraight said:


> Yeah, Levi and Nathan together that will be dominance!


Yes it would Nathan is a great guy and very Knowledgeable He will be great for Elite on the shooting end and the tech end also.Should be very interesting the next couple years.Go team Blue and White:whoo:


----------



## kwanjangnihm

SCFox said:


> I shot with Levi a couple times last year. His scores were twice as good as mine. Guess I'll be signing a 5yr/500,000 contract on Jan. 1st. Stay tuned!!
> 
> SCFox


no this only means you are half the man Levi is - the rest of us are too.........


----------



## Finq

Mr.Wiggles said:


> Leviticus is following this thread with lots of laughs,you can be guaranteed of that one.Of course he is returning to mathews,they let several top shooters go to focus on one main attraction.Levi is gonna win every shoot in 2017 wait n see .


They also got that Hoyt guy nobody's ever heard of.


----------



## bhutso

Finq said:


> They also got that Hoyt guy nobody's ever heard of.


They can both win every shoot (at least ASA)

Jesse doesn't judge targets


----------



## ex-wolverine

Merry Christmas Everyone!!


----------



## gvm51

ex-wolverine said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!!


Thanks- Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

Finq said:


> They also got that Hoyt guy nobody's ever heard of.


Ya that's their second place guy lmao ,jk


----------



## shootstraight

''Twas the night before Christmas and all through the retreat, not a creature was stirring not even Levi with his brand new Elite. His stockings were hung by the chimney with renew, he laughed and he chuckled that he would not shoot a Mafew.


----------



## poetic

Can we all go to this thread that Harleyryder just started, and help it get to 2K+ posts also. Thank you. ..

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4590393

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine

Done



poetic said:


> Can we all go to this thread that Harleyryder just started, and help it get to 2K+ posts also. Thank you. ..
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4590393
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## turkeyhunter60

I don't really give a hoot....Done too...


----------



## sagecreek

Have we broke the internet yet?


----------



## MI1

sagecreek said:


> Have we broke the internet yet?


Over Levi....Yah ok

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## primal-bow

shootstraight said:


> Never happen, Samantha doesn't like wearing all the protective gear required to shoot one.


so you are saying she will be nude shooting a bowtech?...i gotta see that!!!


----------



## jmy214

All the people coming here talking about how the people who are taking about this are crazy... are way crazier than the rest of us. It's a form of humor for me. If it's not for you that's okay but don't talk trash. It makes you look petty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack

Ttt

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## tandin93

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AitchAr

turkeyhunter60 said:


> I don't really give a hoot....Done too...


Are you sure? You've posted in not one, but two threads that you're done and don't care...I think you do care. Levi's face is tattooed on your right shoulder, isn't it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AitchAr

ex-wolverine said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!!


Merry Christmas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwanjangnihm

ex-wolverine said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!!


Knowing *Leviticus* will be back at Mathews soon is the very definition of *Merry*!!

"merry, blithe, jocund, jovial, jolly mean showing high spirits or lightheartedness. merry suggests cheerful, joyous, uninhibited enjoyment of frolic or festivity <a merry group of revelers>. blithe suggests carefree, innocent, or even heedless gaiety <arrived late in his usual blithe way>."

Merry Christmas Everyone!!


----------



## sharptrenton

Christmas Eve bump to keep the Levi train rolling


----------



## pinwheeled

I think I have covered about every reason for reading this thread. I was curious as to why people gave a crap what one guy shoots. I thought it was funny, Then I felt sad for the people that were putting this much into it. Then It became something like a train wreck, you know its not going to be good but you can't stop looking. Then there was you have to be kidding me. Now its just for the pure entertainment. Through all this I still don't care what Levi shoots for a bow.


----------



## shootstraight

Nothing say Christmas like a cold rainy Christmas Eve. Happy Christmas Levi!


----------



## MI1

pinwheeled said:


> I think I have covered about every reason for reading this thread. I was curious as to why people gave a crap what one guy shoots. I thought it was funny, Then I felt sad for the people that were putting this much into it. Then It became something like a train wreck, you know its not going to be good but you can't stop looking. Then there was you have to be kidding me. Now its just for the pure entertainment. Through all this I still don't care what Levi shoots for a bow.


Pretty much sums up this whole thread.
Why don't we discuss what we've all done to help one another during this holiday..
I and my family have donated my time and money to help kids and the hungry. I feel good to have made a difference this Xmas holiday !

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## MI1

MI1 said:


> Pretty much sums up this whole thread.
> Why don't we discuss what we've all done to help one another during this holiday..
> I and my family have donated my time and money to help kids and the hungry. I feel good to have made a difference this Xmas holiday !
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


Talking to Levi a few times on here he would rather us help others versus wasting time on this countdown thread

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## mshockey

My gift post to all of you. Merry Christmas


----------



## novich69

Merry Christmas everyone,stay safe! Levi,quit laughing.


----------



## rodney c.

So at what point does this thread become its own Forum? LeviTalk!


----------



## bigbucks170

million dollar man and his Bionic bow....no more Lee Majors there is a new TV show coming out...now we know how he has been doing it all this time he has a Bionic aiming eye


----------



## Turk745

Merry Christmas All!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwanjangnihm

Leviticus knows who has a ticket..........


----------



## gvm51

Thanks for the window seat on the Levi train


----------



## bigbucks170

hahah...Merry Christmas to Levi and all


----------



## tandin93

kwanjangnihm said:


> Leviticus knows who has a ticket..........


Thanks for the seat!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

Yawn

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## frog gigger

I'm just posting cause this is the only thread that will open for me on the entire site.
What's up with that??????????????????????????????

And, all my post for the last 3 days are gone.


----------



## arrow-n-bucks

frog gigger said:


> I'm just posting cause this is the only thread that will open for me on the entire site.
> What's up with that??????????????????????????????
> 
> And, all my post for the last 3 days are gone.


Same here. Funny how that works. Anything with only one page or the very first page is gone.


----------



## frog gigger

Those Russians are at it again!!!!


----------



## jmy214

I wonder what happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

I noticed about 30 minutes ago....

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## MI1

Migas must be behind it...lol

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## frog gigger

Thought it couldn't get any worse, but then I discovered that the bernie thread will open.lain:lain:


----------



## ex-wolverine

got 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine

to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine

get 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine

to 3000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine

by !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine

2017!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

frog gigger said:


> Those Russians are at it again!!!!


What's going on with this thread ? Where did it go some of it is gone!


----------



## Topper1018

With all his extra cash, levi hired a hacker to set us back several pages so he could keep it under wraps until jan 1! If we made 200 early the cat would HAVE to be let out the bag!
Rally AT! To 200!


----------



## C-fused

The Grinch stole them.


----------



## Jaliv92

Ttt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine

who is going to be 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine

3000 ? 

that would be cool if levi posted 3000 and made the announcement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

What happen to the last 6 pages? Where did they go?


----------



## gvm51

Is anybody else having problems with this thread?


----------



## novich69

AitchAr said:


> What if I printed that post and had it notarized? Would that convince you it's legitimate and written by Levi?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No!


----------



## novich69

AitchAr said:


> What if I printed that post and had it notarized? Would that convince you it's legitimate and written by Levi?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No.


----------



## kwanjangnihm

did we get derailed? did bigbucks loose his window seat??


----------



## AitchAr

novich69 said:


> No!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U

gvm51 said:


> Is anybody else having problems with this thread?


Yes... we had a few forum issues earlier, but it seems to be back in total for me now..


----------



## gvm51

Yes working ok now -Merry Christmas -


----------



## gvm51

Thank you for fixing the thread!


----------



## SCFox

kwanjangnihm said:


> no this only means you are half the man Levi is - the rest of us are too.........


Not gonna lie, that cut kinda deep!! Fetal position and tears!!

SCFox


----------



## SCFox

kwanjangnihm said:


> Leviticus knows who has a ticket..........


My wife is watching me blow snot bubbles out of my nose!!! This is the funniest thing I've seen in a long time!!!

SCFox


----------



## brendan's dad

Who is Levi Morgan?


----------



## bigbucks170

kwanjangnihm said:


> did we get derailed? did bigbucks loose his window seat??


No thanks man..I was scared I got banned when my post were gone...trying to catch me ridding dirty


----------



## shootstraight

kwanjangnihm said:


> did we get derailed? did bigbucks loose his window seat??


Good thing I purchased my tickets years ago, I waited in line for 8 months too.


----------



## conquestador

Here's an idea. Once Levi or his principal announces his arrival someone can start a new thread as to where he will land in 2018. We might be able to get towards a half million pages over the course of a year. Or maybe we should just keep this thread going. It's off to a reasonable start.


----------



## Ryjax

kwanjangnihm said:


> did we get derailed? did bigbucks loose his window seat??


 that's awesome!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled

Russians did it


----------



## Xlr8n

kwanjangnihm said:


> Leviticus knows who has a ticket..........


lol....Glad you saved me a seat! 

Funny thing is I couldn't name a Mathews Pro if you paid me


----------



## turkeyhunter60

AitchAr said:


> Are you sure? You've posted in not one, but two threads that you're done and don't care...I think you do care. Levi's face is tattooed on your right shoulder, isn't it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't like tattoos either, just wanted to get my post count up, thanks for responding,to my post count, merry xmas to all.


----------



## primal-bow

*merry Christmas Levi*


----------



## olehemlock

Headed toward 3000


----------



## olehemlock

P..


----------



## olehemlock

S..


----------



## olehemlock

E..


----------



## AitchAr

turkeyhunter60 said:


> Don't like tattoos either, just wanted to get my post count up, thanks for responding,to my post count, merry xmas to all.


Glad I could help get you closer to 7,000. Merry Christmas.

Edit: Regarding tattoos: Santa knows when you're not telling the truth...and he loves ink!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

http://www.southernairboat.com/photopost/data/1575/medium/train002.JPG
The Levi Train was just spotted in Sparta,WI - why is the Levi train in Sparta,WI?


----------



## tandin93

gvm51 said:


> http://www.southernairboat.com/photopost/data/1575/medium/train002.JPG
> The Levi Train was just spotted in Sparta,WI - why is the Levi train in Sparta,WI?


I'm thinking it's just there for the balmy weather!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

Merry Christmas to all my sniver quiffing, thread bumping friends! 

And merry Christmas to you Sir Levi! 

Threads like this are what dreams are made of! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwanjangnihm

Merry Christmas *Leviticus* and all my *AT Brothers & Sisters*!!


----------



## jdaf

kwanjangnihm said:


> Merry Christmas *Leviticus* and all my *AT Brothers & Sisters*!!


Tang soo do??? Lol. Merry Christmas !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger




----------



## bstring

conquestador said:


> Here's an idea. Once Levi or his principal announces his arrival someone can start a new thread as to where he will land in 2018. We might be able to get towards a half million pages over the course of a year. Or maybe we should just keep this thread going. It's off to a reasonable start.


True. But we already have some goombah that's started an identical thread which is going to happen again and again. Either way this is cool. And ya gotta love the latest incarnation of the Levi train. ALL ABOARD!!!!!


----------



## novich69

Dont care where he goes really.Kstigall is my hero,best avitar ever! Merry Christmas!


----------



## MI1

novich69 said:


> Dont care where he goes really.Kstigall is my hero,best avitar ever! Merry Christmas!


I told him this year's ago

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## kballer1

ATA 2017 show Archery Business Bows & Gear preview, page 23 Elite full page add with Levi & his ram with caption "I MADE THE SWITCH" Sooo where will Levi be at in 2017??


----------



## 138104

kballer1 said:


> ATA 2017 show Archery Business Bows & Gear preview, page 23 Elite full page add with Levi & his ram with caption "I MADE THE SWITCH" Sooo where will Levi be at in 2017??


Same photo that is on Elite's website?


----------



## MI1

kballer1 said:


> ATA 2017 show Archery Business Bows & Gear preview, page 23 Elite full page add with Levi & his ram with caption "I MADE THE SWITCH" Sooo where will Levi be at in 2017??


The plot thickens...lol

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## dnv23

frog gigger said:


> View attachment 5252761


Lmfao!!!


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

Hot Dayam Bayby,I made the train lol.


----------



## SHPoet

Let's HURRY and get to 120 pages on this!!!


----------



## miwolverines

Bump for the best thread EVER!!


----------



## jmy214

kballer1 said:


> ATA 2017 show Archery Business Bows & Gear preview, page 23 Elite full page add with Levi & his ram with caption "I MADE THE SWITCH" Sooo where will Levi be at in 2017??


Pictures?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster

Lets see some pics!


----------



## AndyWest83

kballer1 said:


> ATA 2017 show Archery Business Bows & Gear preview, page 23 Elite full page add with Levi & his ram with caption "I MADE THE SWITCH" Sooo where will Levi be at in 2017??


Hahaha. Pics

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4by4buck

I'm just here for the train ride


----------



## kballer1

I told you where you can see the pic, I tried to scan it but my scanner is winning the fight so go to your dealer & ask to see the book.


----------



## gvm51

4by4buck said:


> I'm just here for the train ride


Who driving the train?


----------



## miwolverines

http://www.archerybusiness-digitalmag.com/#&pageSet=12&page=1&contentItem=undefined

Just cuz somebody asked....


----------



## gvincent

I think I can, I think I can..... Choo choo


----------



## bsharkey

miwolverines said:


> http://www.archerybusiness-digitalmag.com/#&pageSet=12&page=1&contentItem=undefined
> 
> Just cuz somebody asked....


 says new for 2016?


----------



## kwanjangnihm

this was sent to my scanner - looks very official to me.......


----------



## gvm51

Looks good to me


----------



## Archerybuff

so here is a Christmas card they posted on FB. There is a bow on the ground behind them.


----------



## miwolverines

bsharkey said:


> miwolverines said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.archerybusiness-digitalmag.com/#&pageSet=12&page=1&contentItem=undefined
> 
> Just cuz somebody asked....
> 
> 
> 
> says new for 2016?
Click to expand...

Sure does. 
Just doing my part so I can tell my kids that their dad participated in the greatest AT thread of all time.


----------



## 4by4buck

gvm51 said:


> Who driving the train?


Guess I should of checked into that before I jumped on.


----------



## gvm51

Does anybody know who is driving the Levi Train?


----------



## Asells

Archerybuff said:


> so here is a Christmas card they posted on FB. There is a bow on the ground behind them.
> View attachment 5254817


Hard to say, but that looks like a mathews.


----------



## AndyWest83

Asells said:


> Hard to say, but that looks like a mathews.


Old pic. but it's a Elite in the background 


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

kwanjangnihm said:


> this was sent to my scanner - looks very official to me.......


Most official looking post I've seen yet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

kwanjangnihm said:


> this was sent to my scanner - looks very official to me.......


Huh, I am a little suspicious...someone is up to some shenanigans and this is clearly a serious thread.


----------



## 138104

Eric Griggs is driving the #levi200 train.


----------



## dnv23

Perry24 said:


> Eric Griggs is driving the #levi200 train.


Nope, Levi left that train a while ago.


----------



## Coug09

Little less than a week now fellas and you'll see Levi shooting a TRX 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kballer1

It came out of ARCHERY BUSINESS Welcome to the ATA show 2017. Thanks for scanning & posting at times old school sucks.


----------



## AitchAr

miwolverines said:


> Sure does.
> Just doing my part so I can tell my kids that their dad participated in the greatest AT thread of all time.


Right on! I'm tellin' ya...this thread will be legendary!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AitchAr

Perry24 said:


> Huh, I am a little suspicious...someone is up to some shenanigans and this is clearly a serious thread.


Perry, my man. Calling shenanigans while pulling shenanigans, gets you a 

There is no way the Impulse made 343! 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

Perry24 said:


> Eric Griggs is driving the #levi200 train.


I heard it was Derek Phillips driving the Levi Train


----------



## RossRagan

I heard Mathews stopped shipping bows until after the announcement; they wanted to build anticipation and recognition of this historic event. Wait a minute...remind me again; who is Levi?


----------



## jmy214

I'm driving the #trolltrain!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mshockey

Just a little bit further! Almost there!


----------



## 138104

mshockey said:


> Just a little bit further! Almost there!


3000 post or 200 pages?


----------



## tomas4891

Perry24 said:


> 3000 post or 200 pages?


We should be at 3000 by the end of the day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

Holy cow...

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## 138104

Only 11 to go!


----------



## 138104

aitchar said:


> perry, my man. Calling shenanigans while pulling shenanigans, gets you a
> 
> there is no way the impulse made 343!
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


lmao!


----------



## MI1

Catch Levi if you can

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## bstring

gvm51 said:


> I heard it was Derek Phillips driving the Levi Train


Chuck Norris.


----------



## ex-wolverine

Perry24 said:


> 3000 post or 200 pages?


3k on the way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

Chuck Norris

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## ex-wolverine

bstring said:


> Chuck Norris.


chuck is pulling the levi train 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

4 to go!


----------



## MI1

Is

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## 138104

Can't wait to see Levi's Signature Series Elite.


----------



## MI1

Shooting Mathews

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## 138104

If he goes back to Mathews', he is a sellout!


----------



## 138104

Onward to 4000!


----------



## ex-wolverine

miwolverines said:


> Bump for the best thread EVER!!


Hey are we a pack of wolverines now ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

All Mathews employees got Xmas gift from Levi and Samantha

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## MI1

Conqueror Levi

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## MI1

Bingo 3000

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## Predator

Insanity. Will it end when he finally officially announces he's with Mathews or will it continue?


----------



## ex-wolverine

Predator said:


> Insanity. Will it end when he finally officially announces he's with Mathews or will it continue?


oh it will continue because no one will believe the out .., 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mshockey

Is this where you register for the free Levi poster?


----------



## spike camp

Um fellas...the hottest woman archer thread was like 245 pages,and was actually entertaining.
This Levi thing is child's play,and a little limp wristed.


----------



## miwolverines

NTG just tweeted a pic of a kid with his Christmas gifts. It's a New Breed....this changes everything....


----------



## MI1

I would've like to see him go to xpedition and see what it would've done for company growth

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## miwolverines

MI1 said:


> I would've like to see him go to xpedition and see what it would've done for company growth
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


Me too....but apparently it's New Breed. Man, never saw that coming.


----------



## MI1

miwolverines said:


> Me too....but apparently it's New Breed. Man, never saw that coming.


Lol... Newinbreed

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## Irish66

Just found out Levi is retiring from competition archery to focus on his TV show and family. sucks..... It was fun to watch him shoot!


----------



## bstring

spike camp said:


> Um fellas...the hottest woman archer thread was like 245 pages,and was actually entertaining.
> This Levi thing is child's play,and a little limp wristed.


And yet you still posted. Welcome to the Levi train.


----------



## kwanjangnihm

only one person drives this train!! us mere mortals are just along for the ride..........


----------



## bigbadwoolfe

kwanjangnihm said:


> only one person drives this train!! us mere mortals are just along for the ride..........


Haha... Keep shooting that bow... Cuz your future in graphics isn't looking too bright 😀

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## GHTiger

Lol, that's funny.


----------



## Mtelkhunter 1

He's won with them before, he will win again!


----------



## gvm51

I'm not sure what this means but look on the B-Stinger web site and go to "Bee Stinger Shooters" check out the pictures of the Morgan's -what does this mean?


----------



## shootstraight

Irish66 said:


> Just found out Levi is retiring from competition archery to focus on his TV show and family. sucks..... It was fun to watch him shoot!


Yeah I heard that too, said if he can't work out a deal with Elite, he'd rather retire.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

gvm51 said:


> I'm not sure what this means but look on the B-Stinger web site and go to "Bee Stinger Shooters" check out the pictures of the Morgan's -what does this mean?


That they shoot B-Stingers. :dontknow:


----------



## gvm51

bowhuntermitch said:


> That they shoot B-Stingers. :dontknow:


How about the name on the shirts there are wearing?


----------



## bowhuntermitch

gvm51 said:


> How about the name on the shirts there are wearing?


From the last time they shot Mathews. Most of the non-product stuff hasn't been updates in years. Looks like the last accomplishments posted were from 2012. Also, they're shooting older model Mathews in the pictures.

Heck, Gillinghams shooting a Hoyt in his pic. Chance is shooting a PSE, etc.


----------



## nestly

gvm51 said:


> I'm not sure what this means but look on the B-Stinger web site and go to "Bee Stinger Shooters" check out the pictures of the Morgan's -what does this mean?


It means that Bee Stinger doesn't update their shooter pages more than every 3-5 years, half the shooters on there are wearing jersey's other than their current bow sponsor.


----------



## AndyWest83

This thread is like the election . He is going to Mathews but the elite fans aka democrats will not let it go. Hahaha damn Hillary supporters... Jk yall

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

So is Levi going to Mathews or is he stayin with elite?


----------



## MI1

gvm51 said:


> So is Levi going to Mathews or is he stayin with elite?


Mathews.

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## whack n stack

Or is it Mathews back to levi?

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## gvm51

Well that's two for Mathews- anybody else what to put your two cents in where is going?


----------



## 4by4buck

mathews


----------



## AndyWest83

Mathjews

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## enemyofsilence

Mathews


----------



## fountain

Elite..hopefully


----------



## GHTiger

Mathews, signed, sealed and delivered months ago. Mathews is a master at promoting product and this has been played perfectly by them. You can't buy attention like this and they are getting it for free. You have to give Matt credit for what he's built. They dominate the airwaves, dominate the 3D range and apparently they dominate AT. Whether you like them or not you have to give them credit. Jesse and Levi in the same year is a remarkable haul.


----------



## COArrow

GHTiger said:


> Mathews, signed, sealed and delivered months ago. Mathews is a master at promoting product and this has been played perfectly by them. You can't buy attention like this and they are getting it for free. You have to give Matt credit for what he's built. They dominate the airwaves, dominate the 3D range and apparently they dominate AT. Whether you like them or not you have to give them credit. Jesse and Levi in the same year is a remarkable haul.


Hopefully it will keep them from laying off more workers, I belief they downsized last year or two. To be honest I doubt most of knew of who Levi was prior to the whole AT making the switch threads. It is a funny thread to follow, good entertainment.


----------



## tandin93

Vote for Mathews here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

Elite is my vote


----------



## Ryjax

His deal with Mathews is done. So I've heard anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supersteeb

New Breed.


----------



## MI1

Inksbeen dry for weeks

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## kwanjangnihm

Leviticus has always had one heart for one bow - Mathews!! Welcome home wayward son!! 

Each one of you reading this feels the same. We only have love for one bow in our life. MATHEWS!!!!! Deny it, but you cannot...........


----------



## biddz7x

COArrow said:


> Hopefully it will keep them from laying off more workers, I belief they downsized last year or two. To be honest I doubt most of knew of who Levi was prior to the whole AT making the switch threads. It is a funny thread to follow, good entertainment.


Big article about very expensive equipment they bought to replace workers. Very expensive machines.


----------



## RTILLER

Black Widow


----------



## pinwheeled

Just doing my part to get this thread to at least 150 pages and get my post count to 3000.


----------



## miwolverines

Supersteeb said:


> New Breed.


Totally agree. Just look at the twitter post from yesterday (I'm sure it's pry on FB too)....it's so obvious. They refer to the kid's great Christmas gifts and end it with wink. A wink people...duh...


----------



## miwolverines

biddz7x said:


> COArrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it will keep them from laying off more workers, I belief they downsized last year or two. To be honest I doubt most of knew of who Levi was prior to the whole AT making the switch threads. It is a funny thread to follow, good entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> Big article about very expensive equipment they bought to replace workers. Very expensive machines.
Click to expand...

Are you implying that Levi Morgan and Jesse Broadwater are machines!?!?


----------



## cowdocdvm

Lol machines indeed


----------



## Outsider

He is staying with Elite. New bow coming out from them designed by Levi.


----------



## tomas4891

Outsider said:


> He is staying with Elite. New bow coming out from them designed by Levi.


That's my prediction as well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

Outsider said:


> He is staying with Elite. New bow coming out from them designed by Levi.


That would be hilarious

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## MNarrow

ttt


----------



## sagecreek

:spy:


----------



## Kstigall

If he hasn't yet signed with Mathews I expect we will have some jumpers. Instead of leaping from buildings on Wall Street they will be leaping from treestands.........

I expect very few people_ know for a fact_ with whom Levi has signed. I'm certain most folks are repeating what they have heard during and since the ASA Classic. I have seen all too many times in the archery community people that are "certain" of something that end up being completely wrong. IF he hasn't signed with Mathews folks that were "certain" of what he was doing will say he changed his mind at the last minute. This, just like previously, will be mere speculation as well. 

Supposedly everyone that is anyone has known since the ASA classic that he signed with Mathews. But let us not forget that that was many months ago.

IF he has been signed with Mathews since late July he really needs to evaluate with whom he shares this knowledge. Then again it may have been a Mathews player that couldn't help but his buddies know he had the scoop. 

Many folks, including Mathews Pro's, swore that Levi had not and would not leave Mathews!

One last thing. I learned long ago that "secrets" shared with other Pro archers do NOT stay secret for very long. A lot of folks want to basically brag to other folks about how well connected they are..........


----------



## Lazarus

Kstigall said:


> If he hasn't yet signed with Mathews I expect we will have some jumpers. Instead of leaping from buildings on Wall Street they will be leaping from treestands.........


That would be making lemonade out of lemons for the rest of us. :teeth:


----------



## spike camp

bstring said:


> And yet you still posted. Welcome to the Levi train.


Dude,please....I posted on this train wreck on the first or second page...and been watching the girly boys get hot and bothered since.
Oh,Levi is a chump.


----------



## bstring

spike camp said:


> Dude,please....I posted on this train wreck on the first or second page...and been watching the girly boys get hot and bothered since.
> Oh,Levi is a chump.


Wow. What miserable person. You must be the life of parties. But if Levi is such chump maybe you can have a shootoff for titles for your house. Oh wait. You're probably one of the AT pros that can't shoot groups at 80 yards for fear of a Robin Hood. He might not want to mess with you.


----------



## spike camp

bstring said:


> Wow. What miserable person. You must be the life of parties. But if Levi is such chump maybe you can have a shootoff for titles for your house. Oh wait. You're probably one of the AT pros that can't shoot groups at 80 yards for fear of a Robin Hood. He might not want to mess with you.


Hook,line and sinker lol...do you have a Levi tramp stamp by chance?


----------



## bstring

Nope AT PRO. maybe that could be your new avatar. Oscar the grouch with an AT PRO shirt on. Way to crap on a fun thread Debby downer. Ooo. I like that one better.


----------



## MI1

Trapper John, Crapper John

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## gvm51

This thread has been a little slow today - does anybody have any new rumors or facts to post so we can get this Levi train rolling again


----------



## jmy214

I heard that Jesse Broadwater went to Mathews. [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp

bstring said:


> Nope AT PRO. maybe that could be your new avatar. Oscar the grouch with an AT PRO shirt on. Way to crap on a fun thread Debby downer. Ooo. I like that one better.


Apologies, my dry sense of humor doesn't translate well through text...carry on.


----------



## jmy214

spike camp said:


> Apologies, my dry sense of humor doesn't translate well through text...carry on.


Yeah don't come here talkin bout the great one. 

Everyone is so much tougher on the interwebz. 

#justtrollin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp

jmy214 said:


> Yeah don't come here talkin bout the great one.
> 
> Everyone is so much tougher on the interwebz.
> 
> #justtrollin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I kinda thought this thread was just that...120+ pages of trolling.
Guess if you don't tickle Levis' taint, you can't add to the troll factor?
Not very fair,if you ask me.


----------



## 138104

spike camp said:


> I kinda thought this thread was just that...120+ pages of trolling.
> Guess if you don't tickle Levis' taint, you can't add to the troll factor?
> Not very fair,if you ask me.


What's a taint?


----------



## bstring

I'm sowwy mr spike camp dude. I thought you were being a troll. I apowogize


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Perry24 said:


> What's a taint?


:mg::zip:


----------



## sagecreek

Well, it taint this or it taint that


----------



## C-fused

Perry24 said:


> What's a taint?


I believe Drew Brees is their quarterback.


----------



## 138104

C-fused said:


> I believe Drew Brees is their quarterback.


Ah, that's what I thought. I didn't want to look stooooopid.


----------



## Kstigall

spike camp said:


> Hook,line and sinker lol...do you have a Levi tramp stamp by chance?


:mg: Chance is also a tattoo artist!?!?! I'd of never thunk it..........


----------



## rok1167

#shwing


----------



## spike camp

bstring said:


> I'm sowwy mr spike camp dude. I thought you were being a troll. I apowogize


Another attempt at humerus sarcasm,that flew by ya at Mach 4!
There is no fairness in internet trolling...duh!

Seriously though,I'm sure this Levi fella is a swell guy.


----------



## kwanjangnihm

took a *Chance* today - 50% off Levi train ticket holders......... *#LatsForLevi *


----------



## Busch18

My archery shop got a shipment of the new Mathews product brochures and one very large Levi Morgan banner/poster. It'll be hanging on the wall the week leading up to the ATA show.


----------



## 138104

Busch18 said:


> My archery shop got a shipment of the new Mathews product brochures and one very large Levi Morgan banner/poster. It'll be hanging on the wall the week leading up to the ATA show.


Wonder why an Elite banner was sent with Mathew's brochures....?


----------



## jmy214

Perry24 said:


> Wonder why an Elite banner was sent with Mathew's brochures....?


Lolz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Perry24 said:


> Wonder why an Elite banner was sent with Mathew's brochures....?



Hahahahahahaha!!!! :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## MI1

It's funny how the elite guys are hanging on to hope... Lmao

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## Ryjax

Perry24 said:


> Wonder why an Elite banner was sent with Mathew's brochures....?


Hahaha how dare they! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

Looks like Levi is back driving this train in gold and black


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

I hear the train a comin'......


----------



## Jaliv92

Ttt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

Mr.Wiggles said:


> I hear the train a comin'......


You must be in Sparta,Wi


----------



## stickbowbandit

Us elite guys ate hoping he goes back to mathews!

Sent from my LG-K330 using Tapatalk


----------



## COArrow

If I was a "celebrity" I would keep a low profile, 2016 has been a rough year!


----------



## gvm51

stickbowbandit said:


> Us elite guys ate hoping he goes back to mathews!
> 
> Sent from my LG-K330 using Tapatalk


 why do you hope we goes back to mathews


----------



## COArrow

gvm51 said:


> why do you hope we goes back to mathews


Odds are the next "Levi" is coming. Good chance he has peaked as other priorities start to evolve. I personally don't care what takes place, just an entertaining thread.


----------



## shootstraight

Perry24 said:


> Wonder why an Elite banner was sent with Mathew's brochures....?


Bam!!!!!


----------



## gvm51

Yes this is a great thread -fun and entertaining- thank CoArrow for the answer-


----------



## stickbowbandit

Levi went back to Mathews as did Jesse broadwater from hoyt 

Sent from my LG-K330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearswamp

Just a rumor


----------



## Whaack

Outsider said:


> He is staying with Elite. New bow coming out from them designed by Levi.


This would be an epic end to this thread. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## jmy214

MI1 said:


> It's funny how the elite guys are hanging on to hope... Lmao
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


I'm an Elite guy and I'll tell you he's signing with Mathews. Doesn't really matter he could out shoot most of us here with a Barnett Vortex. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

jmy214 said:


> I'm an Elite guy and I'll tell you he's signing with Mathews. Doesn't really matter he could out shoot most of us here with a Barnett Vortex.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Put the crossbow in a dead shot field pod and I would make him earn it lol


----------



## A-A-Ron

Ttt to give the train some steam


----------



## GHTiger

If Mathews has sent these posters out then it won't take long for one of our crack detectives to get a picture of it. Ellie will be fine whether Levi stays or goes. They have done a great job of adding quality archers to their ranks this year. PSE on the other hand needs to add a big name in the worst way. They have Wifler, Hanson for indoors and Perkins is tough to beat in a known class but seems like they have a major void in 3D. With Nathan moving on and Gilligham rumored to be headed to Bowtech it doesn't appear PSE will have much of a presence on the 3D range this year.


----------



## jmy214

GHTiger said:


> If Mathews has sent these posters out then it won't take long for one of our crack detectives to get a picture of it. Ellie will be fine whether Levi stays or goes. They have done a great job of adding quality archers to their ranks this year. PSE on the other hand needs to add a big name in the worst way. They have Wifler, Hanson for indoors and Perkins is tough to beat in a known class but seems like they have a major void in 3D. With Nathan moving on and Gilligham rumored to be headed to Bowtech it doesn't appear PSE will have much of a presence on the 3D range this year.


What about Hoyt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

Bump to125


----------



## jmy214

gvm51 said:


> Bump to125


Well played


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHTiger

Hoyt is another company that doesn't seem very interested in having many pro shooters. At least on the 3D range. Their contingency money has dried up. If I had the talent to shoot at a professional level I would go to where the money was at as well. The number of people that began shooting Elite bows after Levi moved over was incredible. It was like he gave them instant credibility the moment he made the switch. Elite did a phenomenal job of marketing with their shooter jerseys, hats and hoodies. Every kid and guy under forty immediately wanted to make the switch as well. PSE makes good equipment but without many professionals shooting their product and making podiums on a regular basis, I believe it will have an impact on sales. They really need someone to go in and update their hats, shirts, hoodies etc. Most of us that can't shoot at a high level at least want to look good while walking around. It's like going to the Masters every year, very few can play the game of golf at a high level but the stands are full of folks wearing Callaway, Titleist gear etc. Marketing is huge now and some of these older companies just do not seem to be getting it.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

I don't know that Hoyt really gives a rip about 3D archery.... they're strong in the international game; I'm sure they're very content to keep exchanging those euro's from across the pond. I'd imagine they have just about all the top European dot shooters (except Hansen) under the Hoyt umbrella.


----------



## COArrow

Is 3D gaining or losing popularity?


----------



## bhutso

Picture I found of elite Levi as he slowly turns back into Matthews Levi


----------



## pinwheeled

GHTiger said:


> Hoyt is another company that doesn't seem very interested in having many pro shooters. At least on the 3D range. Their contingency money has dried up. If I had the talent to shoot at a professional level I would go to where the money was at as well. The number of people that began shooting Elite bows after Levi moved over was incredible. It was like he gave them instant credibility the moment he made the switch. Elite did a phenomenal job of marketing with their shooter jerseys, hats and hoodies. Every kid and guy under forty immediately wanted to make the switch as well. PSE makes good equipment but without many professionals shooting their product and making podiums on a regular basis, I believe it will have an impact on sales. They really need someone to go in and update their hats, shirts, hoodies etc. Most of us that can't shoot at a high level at least want to look good while walking around. It's like going to the Masters every year, very few can play the game of golf at a high level but the stands are full of folks wearing Callaway, Titleist gear etc. Marketing is huge now and some of these older companies just do not seem to be getting it.


The last 3 sentences of this paragraph are dead on. With that said I think each company goes after the people they want. I have noticed that PSE and Hoyt have been doing a lot with the hunting end of marketing. When I go into towns during the hunting season I see a lot more PSE and Hoyt stickers on trucks and people wearing Hoyt and PSE gear. I see a lot more Hoyt PSE Elite tv hunting personalities then I have in the past. I don't shoot a lot of 3D stuff in MN its not as big up here as in other places so I can't really speak on that end of it. I have not been to a spot tournament in few years so I don't know if that end is changing. When I was doing it Hoyt and Matthews were king there.


----------



## MNarrow

bump


----------



## GHTiger

i shot all of the 3D ASA events the last few years and I believe each location set an all time record last year for those sites. In most cases the number of folks shooting is just under 2K. You seem to get the best turnout in London Ky, they do a great job with the youth at that event and it is a lot closer drive for many coming from the Northern states. The biggest problem I see with 3D growth is most of these venues cannot handle too many more folks showing up. The ranges are jam packed and in many cases it is taking four hours to get a twenty round complete. There seems to be a big movement towards known distance shooting and that is causing Mike Terrell to have to continue to add classes. I don't have the opportunity to shoot indoors down here but 3D really seems to be taking off right now. I would love to see Hoyt and PSE get back in the game in a big way.


----------



## chirohunter73

I wonder if Pete Crawford leaving Elite had anything to do with Levi leaving.


----------



## miwolverines

chirohunter73 said:


> I wonder if Pete Crawford leaving Elite had anything to do with Levi leaving.


I think you meant anything to do with Levi staying......


----------



## primal-bow

only a few more days!!!!


----------



## BARBWIRE

kwanjangnihm said:


> took a *Chance* today - 50% off Levi train ticket holders......... *#LatsForLevi *


lol


----------



## jonathan

GHTiger said:


> i shot all of the 3D ASA events the last few years and I believe each location set an all time record last year for those sites. In most cases the number of folks shooting is just under 2K. You seem to get the best turnout in London Ky, they do a great job with the youth at that event and it is a lot closer drive for many coming from the Northern states. The biggest problem I see with 3D growth is most of these venues cannot handle too many more folks showing up. The ranges are jam packed and in many cases it is taking four hours to get a twenty round complete. There seems to be a big movement towards known distance shooting and that is causing Mike Terrell to have to continue to add classes. I don't have the opportunity to shoot indoors down here but 3D really seems to be taking off right now. I would love to see Hoyt and PSE get back in the game in a big way.


London has the same benefit that oak ridge did of being in the middle of the eastern US


----------



## gvm51

GHTiger said:


> If Mathews has sent these posters out then it won't take long for one of our crack detectives to get a picture of it. Ellie will be fine whether Levi stays or goes. They have done a great job of adding quality archers to their ranks this year. PSE on the other hand needs to add a big name in the worst way. They have Wifler, Hanson for indoors and Perkins is tough to beat in a known class but seems like they have a major void in 3D. With Nathan moving on and Gilligham rumored to be headed to Bowtech it doesn't appear PSE will have much of a presence on the 3D range this year.


Has there been any pictures from the Detectives for the Levi poster?


----------



## Outsider

OMG Levi thread on second page of the forum. Unacceptable :mg:


----------



## Kstigall

kwanjangnihm said:


> took a *Chance* today - 50% off Levi train ticket holders......... *#LatsForLevi *


 :chortle: well done! :chortle:



GHTiger said:


> i shot all of the 3D ASA events the last few years and I believe each location set an all time record last year for those sites. In most cases the number of folks shooting is just under 2K. You seem to get the best turnout in London Ky, they do a great job with the youth at that event and it is a lot closer drive for many coming from the Northern states. The biggest problem I see with 3D growth is most of these venues cannot handle too many more folks showing up. The ranges are jam packed and in many cases it is taking four hours to get a twenty round complete. There seems to be a big movement towards known distance shooting and that is causing Mike Terrell to have to continue to add classes. I don't have the opportunity to shoot indoors down here but 3D really seems to be taking off right now. I would love to see Hoyt and PSE get back in the game in a big way.


Just like any other business they like to keep as much money as they can in their own pockets. Just like every one else that works for a living. A newer bow company can get a fair amount of immediate exposure by signing just a couple of top shelf pro's. Elite made a big splash by signing a bunch of top shelf guys a few years back. There is no incentive for major bow companies to drive the price of signing upper tier pro's upward. PSE, Hoyt, Mathews and obviously Elite are very capable of literally controlling and manipulating the market for Pro archers. Many ears ago when Mathews signed about every mid-level and higher pro it was no secret that certain "players" were more than a bit annoyed with Mathews. 

I am not saying the major bow companies are in collusion!!!!! 




Outsider said:


> OMG Levi thread on second page of the forum. Unacceptable :mg:


STOP the madness!


----------



## tandin93

Man, I haven't been on this thread in like 2 days.. I'm losing it.. glad to see the train is still rolling!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

Just heard Levi signed with Cobra &#55357;&#56333;


----------



## bowcrete

Woo Hoo the train is chugging!


----------



## earther

Hot off the press, he has signed with Martin, in a fit of wanting to show us all 'just how good he is' he will be shooting an '80s era, #60 RH warthog, with no sights, finger release and left handed. He commented "The thing has enough mass that it doesn't need a stabilizer, I mean, I can hardly lift the thing for the entire tournament, its going to hold like a 6 foot 2x4, I can't wait to get to vegas!"


----------



## BetterOutdoorsDalton

Another one to ponder, provided he does go to Mathews or even another brand, will he switch to Truball/Axcel or another brand? To add to that, will Reo be switching to Scott/CBE if Levi leaves?


----------



## tandin93

Busch18 said:


> My archery shop got a shipment of the new Mathews product brochures and one very large Levi Morgan banner/poster. It'll be hanging on the wall the week leading up to the ATA show.


Lies... unless there are pics..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

Busch18 said:


> My archery shop got a shipment of the new Mathews product brochures and one very large Levi Morgan banner/poster. It'll be hanging on the wall the week leading up to the ATA show.


Can you get pictures of this poster?


----------



## TSwift

What. This almost to page 3. Got to bump it up


----------



## GHTiger

As many Mathews dealers as there are I'm shocked that someone hasn't posted a pic of the poster by now. I don't think you could keep that many folks quiet if they all received the same poster. I guess it could have been shipped to the larger shops only. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## gvm51

With out a picture of the Levi poster it looks like rumor only- will need to see picture to be fact-


----------



## Rfiato

gvm51 said:


> With out a picture of the Levi poster it looks like rumor only- will need to see picture to be fact-


Agreed.


----------



## novich69

Chuga,chuga,chugggggaaaa!


----------



## dnv23

The poster is legit. Sorry Elite guys.
#hegone


----------



## craigxt

If Levi is indeed going to Mathews....I would have to say that there will be another bow presented from Mathews at the ATA show. I would be very surprised if there is not. Still waiting to throw my cards in until then. I just wish there was a dealer close by that offered all brands.


----------



## gvm51

This Mathews guy needs to see the poster for his self because I'm a doubting Thomas so it would be nice to see it


----------



## whack n stack

Mathews went to Levi. Levi didn't go to Mathews.

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## craigxt

whack n stack said:


> Mathews went to Levi. Levi didn't go to Mathews.
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


Levi is in that part of his career I would not doubt that one bit. He put a lot of work into the OPA and having major sponsors to support that will make it a success for years to come. Get the youth more involved in that tournament then it is a win..win.


----------



## COArrow

Outside of AT does the average archer know who this guy is?


----------



## craigxt

COArrow said:


> Outside of AT does the average archer know who this guy is?


After this year on Name The Game TV I would say they will start to make a name for themselves for the hunting crowd. They do have a ways to go to be Lee and Tiffany popular. I went to the Des Moines deer classic 4 or 5 years ago and you would not believe the line to meet them. I just sat in the corner and enjoyed my PBR. That does not stand for Pro Bull Riding.


----------



## COArrow

craigxt said:


> After this year on Name The Game TV I would say they will start to make a name for themselves for the hunting crowd. They do have a ways to go to be Lee and Tiffany popular. I went to the Des Moines deer classic 4 or 5 years ago and you would not believe the line to meet them. I just sat in the corner and enjoyed my PBR. That does not stand for Pro Bull Riding.


Thanks, I have not heard of Lee and Tiffany but do know of PBR. I don't go to shows, so makes sense. Odds of running into these characters in the mountains is probably slim.


----------



## craigxt

COArrow said:


> Thanks, I have not heard of Lee and Tiffany but do know of PBR. I don't go to shows, so makes sense. Odds of running into these characters in the mountains is probably slim.


There have been many times I wished I lived where you live. I have relatives in Casper, WY. Beautiful country out there and great people. I guess I just bumped this thread 4 times in the last hour. Oh well. I am going to change it up and want to see where Samantha is going.


----------



## bhutso

Everytime someone bumps the Levi thread an angel gets its wings 

If it hits page two a puppy dies


----------



## tandin93

Well of it is true, and Levi is going to Mathews then I guess I'll have to sell my Elites and buy only Mathews..... oh wait. Nevermind, I don't have any elites, and I already shoot Mathews. False alarm.

Don't hate, it's late..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwanjangnihm

I am jacked for the new Mathews Levi Signature hunting bow - 360 IBO, 32 ATA and less than 4 pounds with accessories

BTW - will take mine with no waffles..........:dancing:

riding dirty to 200


----------



## miwolverines

kwanjangnihm said:


> I am jacked for the new Mathews Levi Signature hunting bow - 360 IBO, 32 ATA and less than 4 pounds with accessories


Xpedition already has something damn close....other than the weight.

Just putting that out there....mainly so no more puppies have to die!!

I agree with whoever said we should focus more on where Samantha's going!!! Anyone wanna share that poster?


----------



## pinwheeled

COArrow said:


> Outside of AT does the average archer know who this guy is?


I think this website sucks the brains out of you. Just kidding. I am going to take your statement and call myself a above average archer for being on this website.


----------



## shootstraight

Who care about what bow he shoots, I want the poster! It will fit nicely next to my Biebs poster..


----------



## MI1

kwanjangnihm said:


> I am jacked for the new Mathews Levi Signature hunting bow - 360 IBO, 32 ATA and less than 4 pounds with accessories
> 
> BTW - will take mine with no waffles..........:dancing:
> 
> riding dirty to 200


What makes you think that a bow like that is coming?

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## sagecreek

:elch:


----------



## MNarrow

#hegone


----------



## COArrow

pinwheeled said:


> I think this website sucks the brains out of you. Just kidding. I am going to take your statement and call myself a above average archer for being on this website.


No doubt it does suck the brains out of people, but it is the extent of my non-real outdoor experience and happy to have limited it.


----------



## novich69

COArrow said:


> No doubt it does suck the brains out of people, but it is the extent of my non-real outdoor experience and happy to have limited it.


What he said.I think.


----------



## spike camp

I saw a cute poster of Levi with 'Professional hunter' captioned...

What make Levi a professional hunter?


----------



## bowhuntermitch

spike camp said:


> I saw a cute poster of Levi with 'Professional hunter' captioned...
> 
> What make Levi a professional hunter?


Probably the fact that he does it for a living half of the year. Just a guess though. :dontknow:


----------



## Doofy_13

bowhuntermitch said:


> Probably the fact that he does it for a living half of the year. Just a guess though. :dontknow:


In addition to that he gets paid for it, the hunts are recorded and put on TV, and someone else is footing the bill for him to go on all these hunts often requiring flights, guides, food, a place to stay.....

I would call that professional. A lot of guys out there that like to throw a ball back and forth. Some get paid and put on tv for it and they are called professionals.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

spike camp said:


> I saw a cute poster of Levi with 'Professional hunter' captioned...
> 
> What make Levi a professional hunter?


He gets paid to do it. That's all!


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

whack n stack said:


> Mathews went to Levi. Levi didn't go to Mathews.
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


Probably the best statement in this whole thread.


----------



## bstring

Levi hunts chuck Norris


----------



## COArrow

bstring said:


> Levi hunts chuck Norris


With a quality guide on excellent private ground;-)


----------



## Outsider

After seeing the price of this bow http://www.mathewsinc.com/bows/hunting/safari/detail I think they really got Levi back and now need to make up the lost money.


----------



## mrbirdog

Maybe by the time this thread is over Mr. Morgan will have moved back to elite or a real bow company like Hoyt


----------



## Kstigall

COArrow said:


> Outside of AT does the average archer know who this guy is?


The average "archer" knows of Levi. The average "bow hunter" doesn't.



bhutso said:


> Everytime someone bumps the Levi thread an angel gets its wings
> 
> If it hits page two a puppy dies


Save the PUPS!!!



shootstraight said:


> Who care about what bow he shoots, I want the poster! It will fit nicely next to my Biebs poster..


You are my hero!



spike camp said:


> I saw a cute poster of Levi with 'Professional hunter' captioned...
> 
> What make Levi a professional hunter?


He's as much and probably more of a professional hunter than most of the goofy big grinners on TV.


----------



## sagecreek

3 more days!


----------



## kwanjangnihm

kwanjangnihm said:


> I am jacked for the new Mathews Levi Signature hunting bow - 360 IBO, 32 ATA and less than 4 pounds with accessories





MI1 said:


> What makes you think that a bow like that is coming?


My friend the station is ahead, lined with Levi posters wall to wall - the truth will set us free in 3 days. Are you ready?? Full steam ahead to 200!!


----------



## Kstigall

This thread is slowing down and I'm certain Levi's feelings are being hurt by the lack of attention! #SaveHisFeelings Make this thread go 150 pages...........


----------



## Kris87

I'm not a Levi leg humper, but the shot he made on the goat in Alaska 60yds downhill with the cut involved is one of the best shots I've ever seen on TV. Tim Wells 100yd Mulie shot with no sights is tops. 

Carry on....


----------



## kwanjangnihm

Kris87 said:


> I'm not a Levi leg humper


if you posted to this thread there's a good chance you are!!  don't deny your inner Levi feelings.........


----------



## rattlinman

bstring said:


> Levi hunts chuck Norris





COArrow said:


> With a quality guide on excellent private ground;-)


DO NOT TRY TO GOAT ME INTO POSTING ON THIS THREAD ANYMORE! I've moved on from these shenanigans!


----------



## novich69

Only 23 more pages,buckle down guys!


----------



## slicktrick

He will not only be shooting a white Mathews TRX, but will be using tru ball releases and sure-loc sights. Hows that for a first post. I'll put money on it!


----------



## Doebuster

mrbirdog said:


> Maybe by the time this thread is over Mr. Morgan will have moved back to elite or a real bow company like Hoyt


He will never go to Hoyt he likes a bow that will tune ! Lol


----------



## MI1

Doebuster said:


> He will never go to Hoyt he likes a bow that will tune ! Lol


And have no cam lean

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## Kstigall

ash2042 said:


> He will not only be shooting a white Mathews TRX, but will be using tru ball releases and sure-loc sights. Hows that for a first post. I'll put money on it!


This isn't about the money! Samantha is that you?!?!?! :becky: Pillow talk isn't playing fair!



Kris87 said:


> I'm not a Levi leg humper, but the shot he made on the goat in Alaska 60yds downhill with the cut involved is one of the best shots I've ever seen on TV. Tim Wells 100yd Mulie shot with no sights is tops.
> 
> Carry on....


You may not be a leg humper but you are a stealthy quiver sniffer........ A little Bacitrin will help the tip of your nose heal. Back off a few inches before taking a major snort.

I'd BORROW money to bet Levi can out shoot Tim Wells by a good amount. His nickname isn't Manimal for no reason.



rattlinman said:


> DO NOT TRY TO GOAT ME INTO POSTING ON THIS THREAD ANYMORE! I've moved on from these shenanigans!
> 
> View attachment 5271033


Did you?!? shenanigans! shenanigans! shenanigans! shenanigans! shenanigans! shenanigans! shenanigans! shenanigans! shenanigans! There is no escaping the shenanigans!



Doebuster said:


> He will never go to Hoyt he likes a bow that will tune ! Lol





MI1 said:


> And have no cam lean
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


Well then he must be shooting an OK bow with 4 perfectly paired limbs. If you think the MaChews bows can't have cam lean you've slammed back entirely too much MaChews Kool aid.


----------



## slicktrick

Kstigall said:


> This isn't about the money! Samantha is that you?!?!?! :becky: Pillow talk isn't playing fair!
> 
> 
> 
> You may not be a leg humper but you are a stealthy quiver sniffer........ A little Bacitrin will help the tip of your nose heal. Back off a few inches before taking a major snort.
> 
> I'd BORROW money to bet Levi can out shoot Tim Wells by a good amount. His nickname isn't Manimal for no reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you?!? shenanigans! shenanigans! shenanigans! shenanigans! shenanigans! shenanigans! shenanigans! shenanigans! shenanigans! There is no escaping the shenanigans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then he must be shooting an OK bow with 4 perfectly paired limbs. If you think the MaChews bows can't have cam lean you've slammed back entirely too much MaChews Kool aid.


lol, no not Samantha but her bow is white also. Didn't get which model she's shooting.


----------



## clarkdeer

Levi spotted in Fultondale, Alabama. Something about a photo shoot.


----------



## bstring

rattlinman said:


> do not try to goat me into posting on this thread anymore! I've moved on from these shenanigans!
> 
> View attachment 5271033


goat goat goat goat:boink::boink::fencing:


----------



## Kstigall

ash2042 said:


> lol, no not Samantha but her bow is white also. Didn't get which model she's shooting.


Well of course they are shooting white bows. That is what ALL the cool kids shoot..........


----------



## MI1

All the white kids shoot white bow....Just joking..

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## Tau44

Levi to Mathews I doubt. don't you think Elite would have signed Levi to a MULTI YEAR DEAL since they made such a huge splash about him coming to ELITE. If Elite didn't sign him to a multi year deal then ELITE needs some new leadership. LEVI is staying at Elite is my guess.


----------



## MNarrow

lol


----------



## rattlinman

Kstigall said:


> Well of course they are shooting white bows. That is what ALL the cool kids shoot..........
> 
> View attachment 5271673


I just threw up in my mouth. Just a little bit.ukey:


----------



## pjcohen

My friend,Jack Parsons & I used to go into Parker's Archery in Bloomington, Indiana and ask Jeff & Zach when they were going to carry Elites. The answer was the same that Elites were too expensive and would never be big seller. Then Levi Morgan and Darrin Chrisenberry made the famous video that put Elite om the archery map. After the video, Parker's Archery picked up Elite and the rest is history! To this day Jack and I wonder if we had done a video would we have been famous and rich and turned the archery world upside down like Levi and Darrin. At least, both of us being over 65, we would have appealed to the senior citizen crowd for Elite. I just feel we both missed our chance by not doing a video! Just think, you archers would be talking about Jack and I on archery talk! God Bless & Shoot Straight! PS Darrin shot at Parker's Archery and is now a sales rep and an excellent ambassador for archery!


----------



## Eric Gregg

whack n stack said:


> Mathews went to Levi. Levi didn't go to Mathews.
> 
> 
> This is the best quote of the entire thread!


----------



## kwanjangnihm

MI1 said:


> All the white kids shoot white bow....


guess I got some jungle fever cause my bows tend to be a darker shade.......


----------



## gvm51

Levi Train sightings? or Levi rumors today we need to know about on this thread


----------



## primal-bow

Eric Gregg;
This is the best quote of the entire thread![/QUOTE said:


> ain't you the president of elite bow company?


----------



## craigxt

primal-bow said:


> ain't you the president of elite bow company?


Eric Griggs = Elite Archery president


----------



## Ryjax

Tau44 said:


> Levi to Mathews I doubt. don't you think Elite would have signed Levi to a MULTI YEAR DEAL since they made such a huge splash about him coming to ELITE. If Elite didn't sign him to a multi year deal then ELITE needs some new leadership. LEVI is staying at Elite is my guess.


That's about as likely as this train losing steam lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

All I know is that when I was trick or treating with Levi and Sam with the kids, he was dressed as a professional archer and wearing an Elite shirt. It was quite convincing!


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

Ryjax said:


> That's about as likely as this train losing steam lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol... Come on guys grab your shovels and start chuckin more coal


----------



## gvm51

The coal we need to get this train rolling is facts or rumors Levi is with Mathews who got them? Let's here them if you got them


----------



## namozine

rattlinman said:


> I just threw up in my mouth. Just a little bit.ukey:


No you didn't !!! You're just posting this to keep the thread bbumped !!! Lol !!!


----------



## bhutso

gvm51 said:


> The coal we need to get this train rolling is facts or rumors Levi is with Mathews who got them? Let's here them if you got them


I saw Terry Drury at the gas station yesterday (true story he is a super nice down to earth guy that doesn't mind standing there talking to a couple star crossed adults who randomly came up to say hi at the gas station). 

When I asked him about Levi he could only tell me it wasn't PSE. (He is sworn to secrecy)
When I dug a little deeper and asked again he said "your hurting my arm please let go"
When I said I watched his shows and bought the dvds so I pay his paycheck and he owes me the truth he said "let go of my leg I just want to leave"
When the police showed up I kept screaming "Levi train to 200". And they kept saying "you have the right to remain silent"

the good news is I have another appointment to see Terry (and his attorney) on Jan 26th (my moms birthday she is so proud)
But by then the cat will be out of the bag 



Disclaimer (for the slower quiver sniffers)

No drury brothers were actually harmed
I only wanted to find a way to tell AT that I met him while giving off the illlusion that it related to this thread

Keep the train rolling!!!!


----------



## rocket80

His wife posted on fb that Levi was playing his guitar tonight while she was reading. We all know a certain someone that builds bows and guitars. So ifso factso the rumors have to be true


----------



## Ryjax

bhutso said:


> I saw Terry Drury at the gas station yesterday (true story he is a super nice down to earth guy that doesn't mind standing there talking to a couple star crossed adults who randomly came up to say hi at the gas station).
> 
> When I asked him about Levi he could only tell me it wasn't PSE. (He is sworn to secrecy)
> When I dug a little deeper and asked again he said "your hurting my arm please let go"
> When I said I watched his shows and bought the dvds so I pay his paycheck and he owes me the truth he said "let go of my leg I just want to leave"
> When the police showed up I kept screaming "Levi train to 200". And they kept saying "you have the right to remain silent"
> 
> the good news is I have another appointment to see Terry (and his attorney) on Jan 26th (my moms birthday she is so proud)
> But by then the cat will be out of the bag
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer (for the slower quiver sniffers)
> 
> No drury brothers were actually harmed
> I only wanted to find a way to tell AT that I met him while giving off the illlusion that it related to this thread
> 
> Keep the train rolling!!!!


Lmao at least you have another date with him! Press harder next time... I tell you he's hiding something... no one just calls the cops without something to hide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

LEVI MORGAN, JESSE BROADWATER, AND CHANCE BEAUBOUEF will all be in one place, for 1 hour, on Wednesday. Stop by the Last Chance Archery booth where these guys will be signing autographs. Looks like Levi and Jesse are hanging around together at the ATA show -any guess why ?


----------



## ex-wolverine

gvm51 said:


> The coal we need to get this train rolling is facts or rumors Levi is with Mathews who got them? Let's here them if you got them


Sorry 

The current administration shut down the coal mines , so this train aint going nowhere ...I'm not so sure wind power or solar panels have enough juice to get it going again


----------



## ex-wolverine

Umm 
because they are sponsored by LCA??


gvm51 said:


> LEVI MORGAN, JESSE BROADWATER, AND CHANCE BEAUBOUEF will all be in one place, for 1 hour, on Wednesday. Stop by the Last Chance Archery booth where these guys will be signing autographs. Looks like Levi and Jesse are hanging around together at the ATA show -any guess why ?


----------



## bhutso

Ryjax said:


> Lmao at least you have another date with him! Press harder next time... I tell you he's hiding something... no one just calls the cops without something to hide
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's exactly what I screamed at him as they loaded me in the cop car! Well that and "I'll get you for this!!"


----------



## -bowfreak-

ex-wolverine said:


> Umm
> because they are sponsored by LCA??


Post of the day!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

bhutso said:


> That's exactly what I screamed at him as they loaded me in the cop car! Well that and "I'll get you for this!!"


Too bad it wasn't Mark...we might have gotten a live feed to the show! Taylor may have even given up the truth! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeroc

gvm51 said:


> LEVI MORGAN, JESSE BROADWATER, AND CHANCE BEAUBOUEF will all be in one place, for 1 hour, on Wednesday. Stop by the Last Chance Archery booth where these guys will be signing autographs. Looks like Levi and Jesse are hanging around together at the ATA show -any guess why ?


im glad they are all gona be together...i wana arm wrestle em


----------



## bhutso

yeroc said:


> im glad they are all gona be together...i wana arm wrestle em


Not sure about chance or Levi but I would tear Jesse up 
He's a string bean


----------



## bhutso

Ryjax said:


> Too bad it wasn't Mark...we might have gotten a live feed to the show! Taylor may have even given up the truth!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoping they can both make it to the court date!


----------



## COArrow

Is levi the next Myles Keller?


----------



## MI1

COArrow said:


> Is levi the next Myles Keller?


A drunk...
Hhhmmmm...no

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## Rfiato

Still no poster......


----------



## COArrow

MI1 said:


> A drunk...
> Hhhmmmm...no
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


Not to concerned with their drinking habits.that is outside of the archery realm. Guessing Myles being older has more miles.


----------



## Bmcox86

Maybe he's just shooting elites new split limb bows and they didn't want him spoiling the surprise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTILLER

I think Trump is going to appoint him to a cabinet position to make archery great again.


----------



## shootstraight

Morning bump


----------



## namozine

Just doing my part to keep it up top !


----------



## MNarrow

ex-wolverine said:


> Umm
> because they are sponsored by LCA??


Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

Well gawwwwwwdayyyymn


----------



## 138104

Can't wait for 1/1/17...it will be epic when Levi announces a 10 year deal with Elite!


----------



## Dickenscpa

bhutso said:


> I saw Terry Drury at the gas station yesterday (true story he is a super nice down to earth guy that doesn't mind standing there talking to a couple star crossed adults who randomly came up to say hi at the gas station).
> 
> When I asked him about Levi he could only tell me it wasn't PSE. (He is sworn to secrecy)
> When I dug a little deeper and asked again he said "your hurting my arm please let go"
> When I said I watched his shows and bought the dvds so I pay his paycheck and he owes me the truth he said "let go of my leg I just want to leave"
> When the police showed up I kept screaming "Levi train to 200". And they kept saying "you have the right to remain silent"
> 
> the good news is I have another appointment to see Terry (and his attorney) on Jan 26th (my moms birthday she is so proud)
> But by then the cat will be out of the bag
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer (for the slower quiver sniffers)
> 
> No drury brothers were actually harmed
> I only wanted to find a way to tell AT that I met him while giving off the illlusion that it related to this thread
> 
> Keep the train rolling!!!!


Rarely if EVER do I read something that makes me laugh. I love to laugh but it's usually live in person stuff that sets me off. You my friend just tickled the ***** out of me. That's kinda in line with my sense of humor and it hit me funny.
1000 internets to you!

Also, doing my part for the Levi train. After the big announcement on 1/1 we need to focus our attention dethroning Lee/Tiffany as "the" couple and give the throne back to the rightful heirs. Samantha has a MUCH more natural beauty, non irritating voice/demeanor, no make up with putty knife, than the Tifster. Tiffany kinda has that chisel off the makeup and take me off TV and I'd scare children kinda look.


----------



## gcab

just a couple days before we all get to watch the posts about the ones that "knew it" and said it first and blah blah blah.


----------



## MNarrow

gcab said:


> just a couple days before we all get to watch the posts about the ones that "knew it" and said it first and blah blah blah.


I can't wait for the "told you so" and "called it" and "knew it months ago" posts. They should get some sort of medal!! A #Levi100 medallion.


----------



## sharptrenton

lets keep this train rolling


----------



## RossRagan

Dickenscpa said:


> Also, doing my part for the Levi train. After the big announcement on 1/1 we need to focus our attention dethroning Lee/Tiffany as "the" couple and give the throne back to the rightful heirs. Samantha has a MUCH more natural beauty, non irritating voice/demeanor, no make up with putty knife, than the Tifster. Tiffany kinda has that chisel off the makeup and take me off TV and I'd scare children kinda look.


Aww...be nice to Tiffany; she probably is a very nice person. (and I've never heard her speak disparagingly about you.) 

Just helping this little train up the hill....


----------



## Kstigall

shootstraight said:


> Morning bump


LOVE'EM!



rattlinman said:


> I just threw up in my mouth. Just a little bit.ukey:


LIAR! You didn't throw up you chubbed up........



bhutso said:


> I saw Terry Drury at the gas station yesterday (true story he is a super nice down to earth guy that doesn't mind standing there talking to a couple star crossed adults who randomly came up to say hi at the gas station).
> 
> When I asked him about Levi he could only tell me it wasn't PSE. (He is sworn to secrecy)
> When I dug a little deeper and asked again he said "your hurting my arm please let go"
> When I said I watched his shows and bought the dvds so I pay his paycheck and he owes me the truth he said "let go of my leg I just want to leave"
> When the police showed up I kept screaming "Levi train to 200". And they kept saying "you have the right to remain silent"
> 
> the good news is I have another appointment to see Terry (and his attorney) on Jan 26th (my moms birthday she is so proud)
> But by then the cat will be out of the bag
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer (for the slower quiver sniffers)
> 
> No drury brothers were actually harmed
> I only wanted to find a way to tell AT that I met him while giving off the illlusion that it related to this thread
> 
> Keep the train rolling!!!!


NICE! :thumbs_up



rocket80 said:


> His wife posted on fb that Levi was playing his guitar tonight while she was reading. We all know a certain someone that builds bows and guitars. So ifso factso the rumors have to be true


Now that is the kind of real facts we need to talk about! Good catch!! Elite doesn't make guitars and Levi was playing a guitar so he's definitely now a MaChews man.



ex-wolverine said:


> Sorry
> 
> The current administration shut down the coal mines , so this train aint going nowhere ...I'm not so sure wind power or solar panels have enough juice to get it going again


What you talkin' 'bout?!?!? This train doesn't use a traditional power source. It's eco friendly running exclusively on a growing internet resource, hot air and BS! Highly combustible and increasing in quantity everyday.



sharptrenton said:


> lets keep this train rolling


----------



## Kstigall

#LeviTrain 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBP15lRprPs


----------



## PT1911

Kstigall said:


> #LeviTrain
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBP15lRprPs


Love that song!


----------



## kwanjangnihm

train train leaving Rochester, NY 14586 steaming to Sparta, WI 54656 - eta 01/01/2017


----------



## Dreamer




----------



## kwanjangnihm

This was on the website for a split second - barely grabbed it before it disappeared. 

Looked like a test run for 1/1/2017 - Happy New Year Levi :darkbeer:


----------



## bhutso

kwanjangnihm said:


> This was on the website for a split second - barely grabbed it before it disappeared.
> 
> Looked like a test run for 1/1/2017 - Happy New Year Levi :darkbeer:


Nice going 
I'm not detective but that looks 100% authentic and conclusive......does that mean the train stops?


----------



## MI1

Train derailment

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## kwanjangnihm

Just saw this on facebook.......


----------



## sagecreek

Looks legit


----------



## Xlr8n

Only 70 pages to go before the end of tomorrow!


----------



## Bow-bow

I think I can, I think I can, ...........................


----------



## Xlr8n

C'mon Levi, throw us a bone. Just make a post in this thread and I promise it will shoot up to 200! :typing:


----------



## sagecreek

It's the final countdown


----------



## BAArcher

What happens when the Marlow brothers hog the podium this year? Can we start a thread on them??


----------



## Kstigall

BAArcher said:


> What happens when the Marlow brothers hog the podium this year? Can we start a thread on them??


*
NO!* No real reason I just wanted to light up a big no........


----------



## AitchAr

kwanjangnihm said:


> This was on the website for a split second - barely grabbed it before it disappeared.
> 
> Looked like a test run for 1/1/2017 - Happy New Year Levi :darkbeer:


HOW DID I MISS THIS?! For the past month, I've not left the computer and all I did was constantly refresh Mathews' page. I feel so defeated and yet joyous! Good catch! Glad you were able to capture that before it was taken down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AitchAr

Kstigall said:


> What you talkin' 'bout?!?!? This train doesn't use a traditional power source. It's eco friendly running exclusively on a growing internet resource, hot air and BS! Highly combustible and increasing in quantity everyday.


The power of Levi...he's turned us into a renewable resource. It's magical!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orarcher

"Leviticus" LOL


----------



## gvm51

Xlr8n said:


> C'mon Levi, throw us a bone. Just make a post in this thread and I promise it will shoot up to 200! :typing:


Still waiting for Levi


----------



## sagecreek

Levi spelled backwards is Ivel

Or you could take the First letter of his name and move it to the end = Evil lain:


----------



## bowhuntermitch

orarcher said:


> "Leviticus" LOL


That is actually his username on AT here......


----------



## sagecreek

Maybe his nickname could be "Leaving Levi" lain:


----------



## kwanjangnihm

this was on the food channel today - everyone on the Levi 200 train will get a free bottle in the mail......


----------



## 138104

ttt


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

Couple scoops of coal. There I didn't part.


----------



## GHTiger

This train is slowing down. We need some news to get this train rolling again.


----------



## bcycle

It's a matter of time


----------



## bcycle

BAArcher said:


> What happens when the Marlow brothers hog the podium this year? Can we start a thread on them??


They are unreal shooters and great kids


----------



## ovation1

I just got the 2017 ASA tour guide and Jesse Broadwater is shooter of the year 👍

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

ovation1 said:


> I just got the 2017 ASA tour guide and Jesse Broadwater is shooter of the year &#55357;&#56397;
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


Yep and Levi's wearing an Elite jersey!


----------



## ovation1

shootstraight said:


> Yep and Levi's wearing an Elite jersey!


Yes and Jesse is wearing a Hoyt jersey!

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom

The prize for anyone who guessed correctly!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

Looks like this needs a bump to 131


----------



## Supersteeb

Levi to Hoyt ftw!


----------



## IMN2Archery

RTILLER said:


> I think Trump is going to appoint him to a cabinet position to make archery great again.


That will work!!!


----------



## magoo1500

So who has read every post.....and why?


----------



## IMN2Archery

*Sponsored........*

Getting sponsored is easy. What's all the hype????!!!!!!!............


----------



## bhutso

magoo1500 said:


> So who has read every post.....and why?


I haven't even read all of my posts


----------



## jmy214

bhutso said:


> I haven't even read all of my posts


I haven't read mine either. Oh well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

From the podcast from Levi Morgan on BJM's Greg Poole at the end of the podcast Greg Poole states at 12 midnight on new year eve a podcast with Levi Morgan -it sounds like levi is going to tell all or part of what he going to do


----------



## Xlr8n

sagecreek said:


> It's the final countdown


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw


----------



## jmy214

Xlr8n said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw


Yesssssssss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmy214

More coal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmy214

Choo choo. Levi is in black and gold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

L...


----------



## bhutso

E...


----------



## 138104

By far the best looking shooter shirts. If Levi really wants to wear the B&G again, so be it. Would love to see Gomez knock him off of his pedestal for SOY.


----------



## bhutso

V...


----------



## bhutso

I....


----------



## Xlr8n

page 131~!


----------



## novich69

Do the bump.


----------



## Xlr8n




----------



## gvm51

looks like the Levi train is on the Gold and Black track headed into Sparta Wi


----------



## COArrow

I think once the suspense is hone, nobody will care...


----------



## bhutso

Xlr8n said:


>


----------



## Dreamer

Xlr8n said:


>


yep. pretty much the whole site


----------



## primal-bow

bump time


----------



## Dreamer

Insider says Levi has been leaking out the Mathews rumors to up his contract price with Oneida.


----------



## kwanjangnihm

the internet is a buzz - the truth is slowly descending upon us - can you feel it??


----------



## shootstraight

I just heard that because of this thread Levi is renegotiating his contract and wanting more money! Seems his value is going up..


----------



## kwanjangnihm

Maarcher stated: "He was at the Mathews factory last week. I also heard that he signed a long term contract with Mathews. Another thing that stands out that he left Elite is that his past couple of animals that he has taken he hashtags all his sponsors except the bow he is using. If he were still with Elite they would make sure he added them."


----------



## 138104

16.5 hours until we know...I might try to stay up until midnight to see this!


----------



## shootstraight

Black and Blue forever..!!


----------



## 138104

Guys, I am a little on edge. Deep down inside, I know Levi is leaving Elite for Mathews. However, I am not sure I can handle that! When I bought my first Elite in 2010, I did so because I knew Levi was leaving Mathews. Now, if he #switchback to Mathews, I will have no choice but to go back to Mathews. I don't want to, but I really don't have a choice! Help me out guys....


----------



## A-A-Ron

Bump for post count and to add coal to the Levi train!


----------



## biddz7x

Perry24 said:


> Guys, I am a little on edge. Deep down inside, I know Levi is leaving Elite for Mathews. However, I am not sure I can handle that! When I bought my first Elite in 2010, I did so because I knew Levi was leaving Mathews. Now, if he #switchback to Mathews, I will have no choice but to go back to Mathews. I don't want to, but I really don't have a choice! Help me out guys....


haha


----------



## shootstraight

Perry24 said:


> Guys, I am a little on edge. Deep down inside, I know Levi is leaving Elite for Mathews. However, I am not sure I can handle that! When I bought my first Elite in 2010, I did so because I knew Levi was leaving Mathews. Now, if he #switchback to Mathews, I will have no choice but to go back to Mathews. I don't want to, but I really don't have a choice! Help me out guys....


I feel your pain. Yes, Levi is a man's man! He's tall, athletic, good looking, has a hot wife, rich, has a dream job and countless other positive attributes. However when I ponder that, I find solice in the fact that he has unusually large ears.


----------



## MI1

Perry24 said:


> Guys, I am a little on edge. Deep down inside, I know Levi is leaving Elite for Mathews. However, I am not sure I can handle that! When I bought my first Elite in 2010, I did so because I knew Levi was leaving Mathews. Now, if he #switchback to Mathews, I will have no choice but to go back to Mathews. I don't want to, but I really don't have a choice! Help me out guys....


So you knew in 2010 Levi in 2013 would leave for elite.......
Ooooooookkkkkkkkkkaaaayyyy

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## 138104

shootstraight said:


> I feel your pain. Yes, Levi is a man's man! He's tall, athletic, good looking, has a hot wife, rich, has a dream job and countless other positive attributes. However when I ponder that, I find solice in the fact that he has unusually large ears.


Wow, that helped! Thank you! I think I'll go shoot my Elite now!


----------



## 138104

MI1 said:


> So you knew in 2010 Levi in 2013 would leave for elite.......
> Ooooooookkkkkkkkkkaaaayyyy
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


Duh, who didn't know that....get a grip, man!


----------



## MI1

Perry24 said:


> Duh, who didn't know that....get a grip, man!


What was doing between 2010-2013...lol

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## 138104

MI1 said:


> What was doing between 2010-2013...lol
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


Sigh, you just don't get it, do you?


----------



## ovation1

Perry24 said:


> Guys, I am a little on edge. Deep down inside, I know Levi is leaving Elite for Mathews. However, I am not sure I can handle that! When I bought my first Elite in 2010, I did so because I knew Levi was leaving Mathews. Now, if he #switchback to Mathews, I will have no choice but to go back to Mathews. I don't want to, but I really don't have a choice! Help me out guys....


If you're thinking of switching to the black and gold team I would suggest start slow, maybe pick up a window decal or a hat could possibly try a t shirt.
Give it some time to see if it feels rite.............try it for a week or so.........then buy a Mathews bow case, you could use it to transport your Elite when you feel the moment is right.
Next thing while wearing your new hat and t shirt drive to your closest Mathews dealer with the decal on your vehicle and test drive a new Mathews.
Walk out with out buying a new bow, give it a week or two think it over.
Hope this helps :thumbs_up


----------



## 138104

ovation1 said:


> If you're thinking of switching to the black and gold team I would suggest start slow, maybe pick up a window decal or a hat could possibly try a t shirt.
> Give it some time to see if it feels rite.............try it for a week or so.........then buy a Mathews bow case, you could use it to transport your Elite when you feel the moment is right.
> Next thing while wearing your new hat and t shirt drive to your closest Mathews dealer with the decal on your vehicle and test drive a new Mathews.
> Walk out with out buying a new bow, give it a week or two think it over.
> Hope this helps [emoji106]


Great advice! Archers helping Archers...thank you!


----------



## grousegrove

Perry24 said:


> Guys, I am a little on edge. Deep down inside, I know Levi is leaving Elite for Mathews. However, I am not sure I can handle that! When I bought my first Elite in 2010, I did so because I knew Levi was leaving Mathews. Now, if he #switchback to Mathews, I will have no choice but to go back to Mathews. I don't want to, but I really don't have a choice! Help me out guys....


https://youtu.be/gGHX_jsuRy0



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

grousegrove said:


> https://youtu.be/gGHX_jsuRy0
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I could...[emoji26]


----------



## pinwheeled

its almost over. The die hard quiver sniffers can have some relief.


----------



## grousegrove

pinwheeled said:


> its almost over. The die hard quiver sniffers can have some relief.


Over?!?
https://youtu.be/V8lT1o0sDwI



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PT1911

I can't wait to see what the new Levi edition Switchback looks like being released at the ATA.


----------



## novich69

Train ran out of steam. Wont get to 150.


----------



## Oppie56

Bump!


----------



## sharptrenton

I heard that when Levi saw the new shooter jerseys that Tommy Gomez and Nathan Brooks are wearing he liked them so much that he is staying with Elite


----------



## bhutso

kwanjangnihm said:


> the internet is a buzz - the truth is slowly descending upon us - can you feel it??



The picture on bowjunky seals the deal!! I'm calling it right now
Levi is quitting archery and going to college at Mizzou

Glad to have you Levi


----------



## tandin93

bhutso said:


> The picture on bowjunky seals the deal!! I'm calling it right now
> Levi is quitting archery and going to college at Mizzou
> 
> Glad to have you Levi


HaHa!

I wouldn't wish that on anyone. And I'm from Mo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

tandin93 said:


> HaHa!
> 
> I wouldn't wish that on anyone. And I'm from Mo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol yeah me too 

It's gone down hill pretty fast ha ha


----------



## tandin93

bhutso said:


> lol yeah me too
> 
> It's gone down hill pretty fast ha ha


You aren't kidding..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowcrete

How many will be butt hurt if he doesn't go to Mathews?


----------



## tandin93

bowcrete said:


> How many will be butt hurt if he doesn't go to Mathews?


Me..........
I've based all my joy and happiness in the fact that he is going back to black and gold.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

bowcrete said:


> How many will be butt hurt if he doesn't go to Mathews?


My bow shop will be when I tell them to keep the trx they ordered for me because I'm staying with elite 

Wait.....I still shoot a 5 year old bowtech. I could care less what he shoots but this thread is most fun I've had on archerytalk


----------



## bowcrete

bhutso said:


> My bow shop will be when I tell them to keep the trx they ordered for me because I'm staying with elite
> 
> Wait.....I still shoot a 5 year old bowtech. I could care less what he shoots but this thread is most fun I've had on archerytalk


True!!


----------



## kwanjangnihm




----------



## Ryjax

bowcrete said:


> How many will be butt hurt if he doesn't go to Mathews?


Psshh the papers are signed, sealed and delivered. 
The real question is how many people will jump off the elite train after Levi does? All those flat bill hats will be at a super discount! Just head over to your local landfill! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoosierredneck

150 ? Happy new year everyone. Congrats on a awsome deal with mathews levi.


----------



## COArrow

I wonder if money is guaranteed in archery contracts.


----------



## gvm51

All the "name the game" tv stuff is already on clearance at Lancaster archery, it sounds like some big things for "name the game tv" will happen also when he tells the world, hopefully that's on the podcast tonight


----------



## 138104

There's no way he is giving up NTG. If he does, he really did sellout to Mathews.


----------



## gvm51

He is not giving up on NTG there are big changes to the show I would think he will tell all on the podcast


----------



## bhutso

Perry24 said:


> There's no way he is giving up NTG. If he does, he really did sellout to Mathews.


Mathews tv with Levi Morgan 
The OPA will now be called "The Mathews invitational" 
And Levi will be changing his sons name to Mathew "solocam" Morgan 

But is that really "selling out?"


----------



## 138104

bhutso said:


> Mathews tv with Levi Morgan
> The OPA will now be called "The Mathews invitational"
> And Levi will be changing his sons name to Mathew "solocam" Morgan
> 
> But is that really "selling out?"


Only if he changes his cat's name too...


----------



## bowcrete

Bump for 150


----------



## 138104

Levi has been quiet on social media...probably resting up for the big announcement.


----------



## TSwift

Perry24 said:


> Only if he changes his cat's name too...


Lol


----------



## gvm51

You think with all the rumors and speculation with Levi you would get a major leak from someone that knows where is going for sure would have come out. does anybody know for sure?


----------



## slicktrick

gvm51 said:


> You think with all the rumors and speculation with Levi you would get a major leak from someone that knows where is going for sure would have come out. does anybody know for sure?


I know for a fact. He's switching to mathews, truball and sureloc. I have seen his white mathews bow with his competition quiver hanging on it. It has a sureloc sight on it. I have held his truball release in my hand (it's green and silver). Rumor has it that its a 3 million dollar deal, but thats just a rumor. I saw the other items with my own two eyes.


----------



## Ryjax

gvm51 said:


> You think with all the rumors and speculation with Levi you would get a major leak from someone that knows where is going for sure would have come out. does anybody know for sure?


There are quite a few posts that hold that information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

ash2042 said:


> I know for a fact. He's switching to mathews, truball and sureloc. I have seen his white mathews bow with his competition quiver hanging on it. It has a sureloc sight on it. I have held his truball release in my hand (it's green and silver). Rumor has it that its a 3 million dollar deal, but thats just a rumor. I saw the other items with my own two eyes.


3 million total contract is what I have heard too. When I asked about 10 million they laughed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slicktrick

All the NTG tips he does for the show are filmed at my local sports shop!


----------



## K9popo76

12:10 countdown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

ash2042 said:


> All the NTG tips he does for the show are filmed at my local sports shop!


If you are serious, that's pretty cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slicktrick

Ryjax said:


> If you are serious, that's pretty cool
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am being absolutely honest.


----------



## kwanjangnihm

ash2042 said:


> I have held his truball release in my hand


no mere mortal is worthy to hold the release of Leviticus!! I am calling you out ...........


----------



## slicktrick

kwanjangnihm said:


> no mere mortal is worthy to hold the release of Leviticus!! I am calling you out ...........


lol I have.


----------



## bsharkey

This thread just went to new level of Man love.
What else of his have you held?


----------



## slicktrick

bsharkey said:


> This thread just went to new level of Man love.
> What else of his have you held?


lol, well played


----------



## 138104

bsharkey said:


> This thread just went to new level of Man love.
> What else of his have you held?


I am guessing by her name she is a chick. She can hold my release anytime she wants!


----------



## PT1911

ash2042 said:


> I am being absolutely honest.


Is it a new design made for him? Guessing so.


----------



## slicktrick

Perry24 said:


> I am guessing by her name she is a chick. She can hold my release anytime she wants!


Possibly but how do you know my name?


----------



## slicktrick

PT1911 said:


> Is it a new design made for him? Guessing so.


yes, made for him by his specs.


----------



## 138104

ash2042 said:


> Possibly but how do you know my name?


Your Tapatalk profile...lol


----------



## slicktrick

well done


----------



## Huntin Hard

ash2042 said:


> All the NTG tips he does for the show are filmed at my local sports shop!


Sportsman Refuge...the shops awesome. Love going there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack

Ryjax said:


> All those flat bill hats will be at a super discount! Just head over to your local landfill!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



:icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:


----------



## slicktrick

Huntin Hard said:


> Sportsman Refuge...the shops awesome. Love going there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There it is. Its an awesome place. One of the best. I have met a lot of pro shooters there.


----------



## 138104

Thanks for ruining my day, ash2042. I was holding on until the bitter end, but now my hope of Levi staying with Elite is shattered.


----------



## slicktrick

Perry24 said:


> Thanks for ruining my day, ash2042. I was holding on until the bitter end, but now my hope of Levi staying with Elite is shattered.


Sorry man, It was bound to happen, you know, money talks.


----------



## pinwheeled

150


----------



## fountain

Back to the front! This is not 2nd page material. We're drawing nye....let's keep it rolling along


----------



## gvm51

Looks like ash2042 was become a top detective on this Levi train - thanks for the great input on this Levi train - what a great train ride it is on this thread hope it will go on for a while -looks like the train has stopped in Sparta Wi in the Mathews parking lot


----------



## grousegrove

It's a good thing the UFC Nunez/Rousey title fight was yesterday, so the world can now properly focus solely on Levi and his equipment. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rossi9s

grousegrove said:


> It's a good thing the UFC Nunez/Rousey title fight was yesterday, so the world can now properly focus solely on Levi and his equipment.
> 
> 
> And that lasted all of 48 seconds, glad I got my $59 worth on the earlier fights.


----------



## Irish66

Ronda was finished the minute Holly Holm beat her silly last year. Lol


----------



## bowcrete

What if it is not true?


----------



## grousegrove

I saw some of the promo stuff and she'd looked ready but what do I know. At least nobody bit anyone's ear off in this one

... I wonder who LEVI favored to win?!? See, there, how deftly we bring it back to Levi!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish66

grousegrove said:


> I saw some of the promo stuff and she'd looked ready but what do I know. At least nobody bit anyone's ear off in this one
> 
> ... I wonder who LEVI favored to win?!? See, there, how deftly we bring it back to Levi!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She looked ready until the first punch to her face. She crumbled and panicked when she got rocked . Amanda hit her 27 times in 48 seconds all in the head ,all good shots. A 3 million dollar punching bag lol


----------



## jmy214

Are you sure it's not trufire and sure-loc. I heard FeraDyne made him a nice offer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowcrete

One page closer


----------



## tandin93

T-Minus 7 hours!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowdocdvm

Should be interesting


----------



## bowcrete

Just imagine &#55357;&#56881;


----------



## shootstraight

Perry24 said:


> Thanks for ruining my day, ash2042. I was holding on until the bitter end, but now my hope of Levi staying with Elite is shattered.


What!!! Just because a chick says it, now you'll believe it, can't believe you jumped train so quick. If you'll believe a chick (sort of) then listen to her, ONE MORE TIME!!!


----------



## WCork

Looking forward to the Bowjunky podcast with Levi tomorrow


----------



## slicktrick

jmy214 said:


> Are you sure it's not trufire and sure-loc. I heard FeraDyne made him a nice offer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it may be.


----------



## slicktrick

shootstraight said:


> What!!! Just because a chick says it, now you'll believe it, can't believe you jumped train so quick. If you'll believe a chick (sort of) then listen to her, ONE MORE TIME!!!


I'm not a chick. Trust me on this it is true


----------



## kwanjangnihm

at the stroke of midnight all of your lives will change - *NOTHING CAN STOP LEVIATHAN!!!!! *


----------



## bowcrete

15 more pages boys! Official tomorrow?


----------



## Ryjax

bowcrete said:


> 15 more pages boys! Official tomorrow?


Bet he does his #imadetheswitchback video tomorrow or early next week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwanjangnihm

270 minutes to go!!


----------



## gvm51

The count down is on


----------



## AitchAr

kwanjangnihm said:


> 270 minutes to go!!


So, it's happenin' Eastern time for sure?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

Ryjax said:


> Bet he does his #imadetheswitchback video tomorrow or early next week


IMO it's highly unlikely that he'll do or say anything that plays on the Elite "switch" catchphrase. AFAIK, he never said anything negative about Mathews when he left, and I don't see him doing anything to diminish Elite either.


----------



## COArrow

nestly said:


> IMO it's highly unlikely that he'll do or say anything that plays on the Elite "switch" catchphrase. AFAIK, he never said anything negative about Mathews when he left, and I don't see him doing anything to diminish Elite either.


Elite got what they needed out of him at a cheap price while he was peaking, both parties are probably happy heading in different directions.


----------



## shootstraight

Happy New Year all, and remember friend don't let friends shoot Mafews!


----------



## AitchAr

shootstraight said:


> Happy New Year all, and remember friend don't let friends shoot Mafews!


[emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

COArrow said:


> Elite got what they needed out of him at a cheap price while he was peaking, both parties are probably happy heading in different directions.


He won 7 consecutive ASA SOY titles with Mathews prior to the 3 he won with Elite. The "peak" is never known until the decline begins. (unless that's the prediction you're making) J/K 

I also think it's interesting to see so many assumptions about what he has been paid in the past, or will be paid in the future. Maybe he'll post his tax returns tomorrow and clear all that up as well


----------



## tandin93

I for one, am kinda dreading this thread being over... it's been pretty epic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COArrow

nestly said:


> He won 7 consecutive ASA SOY titles with Mathews prior to the 3 he won with Elite. The "peak" is never known until the decline begins. (unless that's the prediction you're making) J/K
> 
> I also think it's interesting to see so many assumptions about what he has been paid in the past, or will be paid in the future. Maybe he'll post his tax returns tomorrow and clear all that up as well


There are youngsters coming up and getting older/having a family impacts as well. No doubt about every other "pro" sport pays more, but it sounds like he was able to get some higher than normal $$ this time around.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Tuesday yall


----------



## Ryjax

nestly said:


> IMO it's highly unlikely that he'll do or say anything that plays on the Elite "switch" catchphrase. AFAIK, he never said anything negative about Mathews when he left, and I don't see him doing anything to diminish Elite either.


I was being funny...just a light jab at the elite faithful...in all seriousness he has too much class to use a phrase like that...and I don't see Mathews stooping to that level either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain

Wait....what...Tuesday now???? Wth?


----------



## gvm51

What's with this Tuesday stuff


----------



## 138104

OMG...he had a change of heart and is staying with Elite!


----------



## grousegrove

I knew it. "NOTHING is over till WE decide it is!" 
ONWARD TO TUESDAY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamer

jmy214 said:


> Are you sure it's not trufire and sure-loc. I heard FeraDyne made him a nice offer.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that would make sense since Sure-Loc and Trufire are both Feradyne brands


----------



## Dreamer

gvm51 said:


> What's with this Tuesday stuff


had to give us time to hit 200


----------



## pinwheeled

Just a few more hours to get this to 150 pages.


----------



## Xlr8n

150 is clearly in reach by Tuesday....


----------



## GHTiger

Yep, Levi is clearly following this thread and got worried that it wasn't going to hit 200.


----------



## hoosierredneck

We can do 150. GO TROOPS


----------



## Dreamer

ash2042 said:


> I know for a fact. He's switching to mathews, truball and sureloc. I have seen his white mathews bow with his competition quiver hanging on it. It has a sureloc sight on it. I have held his truball release in my hand (it's green and silver). Rumor has it that its a 3 million dollar deal, but thats just a rumor. I saw the other items with my own two eyes.


What bow model was it?


----------



## jmy214

Dreamer said:


> What bow model was it?


TRX 8.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgss2

It's true. I go to the same shop and have seen all this too. He shoots there after hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104




----------



## jmy214

same arras as in that quiver. Sniff away fellers. He's going to mafews!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmy214

170 pages of shenanigans on tapatalk version. 200 is getting close!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack

BowHuntnKY said:


> Tuesday yall


Hey, that's my comment!!


----------



## jmy214

Whaack said:


> Hey, that's my comment!!


Post that picture on there and ask him if it's his?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slicktrick

jmy214 said:


> TRX 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats it right there, you can see the release in the pocket. The green knob and silver/grey handle.


----------



## Dreamer

jmy214 said:


> TRX 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's solid evidence. I recognize the arrow quiver belt


----------



## Xlr8n

^^Well there you have it folks. We can shut this thread down now.


----------



## jmy214

I honestly think he's going to be a Fera-Dyne / Mathews guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamer

can be seen in this picture:


----------



## jmy214

Dreamer said:


> that's solid evidence. I recognize the arrow quiver belt


That's his elite quiver with the LAS sticker over the "E"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmy214

Just wanna be 3400


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamer

jmy214 said:


> That's his elite quiver with the LAS sticker over the "E"
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep. Lock it down guys, we have our answer. It's all over but the official announcement


----------



## jmy214

Dreamer said:


> can be seen in this picture:












And here. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

The funny thing about that picture is the Elite in the lower right corner. I believe he had red strings at Worlds. Not so fast, Mafews lovers...maybe that picture was a smoke screen!


----------



## jmy214

Perry24 said:


> The funny thing about that picture is the Elite in the lower right corner. I believe he had red strings at Worlds. Not so fast, Mafews lovers...maybe that picture was a smoke screen!


So someone hung his quiver over a mafews... and took the time to cover up his elite logo before snapping a pic?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

jmy214 said:


> So someone hung his quiver over a mafews... and took the time to cover up his elite logo before snapping a pic?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir!


----------



## Xlr8n

Looks like a Mathews towel tied to his quiver as well. So its not like he just hung the quiver on someone else's bow :wink:


----------



## jmy214

Perry24 said:


> Yes sir!


Sorry. No. He gone. 10 year 10 milli... I'd shoot fingers off a blowtech for that kinda money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

jmy214 said:


> Sorry. No. He gone. 10 year 10 milli... I'd shoot fingers off a blowtech for that kinda money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't go that far....lol!


----------



## Dreamer

jmy214 said:


> So someone hung his quiver over a mafews... and took the time to cover up his elite logo before snapping a pic?!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Dreamer said:


>


There's a man who understands!


----------



## jmy214

Perry24 said:


> There's a man who understands!


 Next you're gonna tell me that the earth is flat...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

jmy214 said:


> Next you're gonna tell me that the earth is flat...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, duh...I thought everyone knew that?!?


----------



## Oppie56

Bump!!!


----------



## Dreamer

jmy214 said:


> That's his elite quiver with the LAS sticker over the "E"
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's an angel field quiver, which is what Levi shoots


----------



## A-A-Ron

#3414


----------



## shootstraight

Go Clemson!


----------



## iceman14

Bow junky announcement


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCArcher

So why a TRX over Halon X Comp?


----------



## fountain

Ok...it's 12...any word yet?


----------



## shootstraight

It's official, Levi is going on tour with Mariah Carey! The hope is that he will teach her to read and sing along with her own lip synced songs.


----------



## Rfiato

fountain said:


> Ok...it's 12...any word yet?


Not yet....


----------



## shootstraight

No announcement, I knew he was staying put!


----------



## primal-bow

any thing new on bowjunky.com?

sorry i don't do fb


----------



## Rfiato

Levi still up on Elite's website pushing the Impulse 34.......


----------



## Rfiato

primal-bow said:


> any thing new on bowjunky.com?
> 
> sorry i don't do fb


Nope, not yet!


----------



## maxxis88

iceman14 said:


> Bow junky announcement
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New BJ logo


----------



## Rfiato

Bowjunky announcement.......wait for it wait for it......new logo! 😱😱😱😱😱


----------



## BowHuntnKY




----------



## Rfiato

Rfiato said:


> Levi still up on Elite's website pushing the Impulse 34.......


http://www.elitearchery.com/


----------



## bowcrete

New Year's bump


----------



## kwanjangnihm

Happy New Year Leviticus!
Happy New Year AT!

Its 2017 and I am not happy yet. I need an announcement. I have not slept in weeks riding this train.

Tuesday is stretching my emotional boundaries. *Steaming on to 200 my loyal brothers. *

Maybe our mole Ash has a update????


----------



## kwanjangnihm




----------



## shootstraight




----------



## fountain

A new logo was the big reveal??? I hope they have more to offer in 2017 than a new logo


----------



## grousegrove

A crummy commercial?!?
https://youtu.be/6_XSShVAnkY



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmy214

grousegrove said:


> A crummy commercial?!?
> https://youtu.be/6_XSShVAnkY
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You win the interwebz today. Drink more ovaltine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled

I hope it was sarcasm but I just read a post where a person knew what color strings Levi had on his bow for a tournament. If it was not sarcasm that takes this to a knew level of creepy.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

Levi always had neon green strings lol


----------



## bowcrete

12 more pages for 150!


----------



## gvm51

Tuesday-Tuesday-Tuesday- Yes Levi is in control- will see if is date holds


----------



## gvm51

What was the delay of the announcement about?


----------



## spike camp

pinwheeled said:


> If it was not sarcasm that takes this to a knew level of creepy.


Ahhh......too late.
Creepiest thread in AT history.


----------



## maxxis88

gvm51 said:


> What was the delay of the announcement about?


Mathews is still typing the check


----------



## 138104

Mr.Wiggles said:


> Levi always had neon green strings lol


He shot red too. At Worlds, he shot black/silver.


----------



## 138104

pinwheeled said:


> I hope it was sarcasm but I just read a post where a person knew what color strings Levi had on his bow for a tournament. If it was not sarcasm that takes this to a knew level of creepy.


If you found that creepy, you should read the rest of the posts!

He posts a lot of pictures, so it wasn't like I stalked him to find out...lol


----------



## bowcrete

maxxis88 said:


> Mathews is still typing the check


Printers out of ink!


----------



## bhutso

Levi is carefully watching this thread 

If it's not too 150 pages by Tuesday the announcement will be delayed again


----------



## dnv23

bhutso said:


> Levi is carefully watching this thread
> 
> If it's not too 150 pages by Tuesday the announcement will be delayed again


He told me it has to get to 200. Come on people let's make the all mighty proud.


----------



## bhutso

dnv23 said:


> He told me it has to get to 200. Come on people let's make the all mighty proud.


200 it is


----------



## novich69

Lucky to get 150.


----------



## primal-bow

happy new year!!!!!


----------



## bowcrete

11 more 4 150


----------



## bhutso

Happy new year!


----------



## tandin93

gvm51 said:


> What was the delay of the announcement about?


Mathews' zero key broke after the 5th zero. Waiting on a new one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

gvm51 said:


> What was the delay of the announcement about?


Mathew is waiting to hear back from the bank about the loan they need for levi to come back!!


----------



## bhutso

gvm51 said:


> What was the delay of the announcement about?


Facebook live has to update its capabilities 
An announcement of this stature with the current version will break the internet 

Also it could have been Russia


----------



## sharptrenton

They had to sell some more guitars before they could afford Levi


----------



## biddz7x

Is this a record for a thread? Ha!


----------



## MI1

Bump

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## bhutso

biddz7x said:


> Is this a record for a thread? Ha!


It may be the longest thread in the general archery area that hasn't been shut down because of fighting 

I don't know but I'm enjoying it


----------



## bowcrete

Oops,not Levi this time


----------



## shootstraight

Ba dump bump!!


----------



## gvm51

This needs a bump it's been a little slow - so do we know for sure if Levi is going with Mathews?


----------



## bowcrete

Come on let's keep it up for the black and gold


----------



## biddz7x

bhutso said:


> It may be the longest thread in the general archery area that hasn't been shut down because of fighting
> 
> I don't know but I'm enjoying it


Nice, this is insane.


----------



## primal-bow

bhutso said:


> It may be the longest thread in the general archery area that hasn't been shut down because of fighting
> 
> I don't know but I'm enjoying it


i'm pretty sure this one is the longest run thread in general archery..http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1666281&highlight=prime+place
it was started BEFOR the brand specific sub-form where around


----------



## bhutso

primal-bow said:


> i'm pretty sure this one is the longest run thread in general archery..http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1666281&highlight=prime+place
> it was started BEFOR the brand specific sub-form where around


Looks like 6 pages to go to beat it


----------



## featherfreak303

Doing my part, it's been about 10 min


----------



## primal-bow

bhutso said:


> Looks like 6 pages to go to beat it


 yes sir.

surprised the mods never moved it


----------



## mrp

Let's go for 200!!!


----------



## shootstraight

Just hunted with Levi this evening, he hunted with his I34. Don't know where all these viscous rumors come from.


----------



## novich69

bowcrete said:


> Come on let's keep it up for the black and gold


Yes sir,gotta love those Steelers!


----------



## ppkaprince98

What are we going to talk about after Levi makes the announcement and this thread dies?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

ppkaprince98 said:


> What are we going to talk about after Levi makes the announcement and this thread dies?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How's my form and what bow should I shoot.


----------



## biddz7x

primal-bow said:


> i'm pretty sure this one is the longest run thread in general archery..http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1666281&highlight=prime+place
> it was started BEFOR the brand specific sub-form where around


Biggest difference is that thread started 5 years ago. This one started 4 months ago. Lol. Not many more pages to go ha


----------



## ppkaprince98

dnv23 said:


> How's my form and what bow should I shoot.


LoL. Dont forget about....what thumb release should i buy and help me choose the right arrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

ppkaprince98 said:


> What are we going to talk about after Levi makes the announcement and this thread dies?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol....It'll be he'll shoot better with a Mathews than his old elite

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## gvm51

This needs a bump to 140


----------



## Makaveli

Long time watcher, first time poster. Let's keep this train moving


----------



## lazyhubby70

Wouldn't it be funny if his announcement was a move to Hoyt....not Mathews.....

TEAM 34 - BUCK U


----------



## biddz7x

150 by Tuesday


----------



## Doofy_13

Im sure there will be plenty to talk about on Tuesday and I bet his reveal is quite epic.


----------



## dnv23

Doofy_13 said:


> Im sure there will be plenty to talk about on Tuesday and I bet his reveal is quite epic.


Yup, I bet Jesse and Levi do something similar to LeBron and Wade when LeBron announced he was headed to Miami. Lol


----------



## Bryan Thacker

Guess no announcement today... I thought Levi said on BowJunky podcast he was revealing where he was going on Jan.1???? As if we don't know.&#55358;&#56596;


----------



## AzCharlie

Makaveli said:


> Long time watcher, first time poster. Let's keep this train moving


Is that you Mr. Obvious?


----------



## bhutso

Bryan Thacker said:


> Guess no announcement today... I thought Levi said on BowJunky podcast he was revealing where he was going on Jan.1???? As if we don't know.��


Levi changed his mind when he saw we were only on page 135
Decided to give us till Tuesday to make it to 150


----------



## Supersteeb

Levi with a Hoyt would be pretty impressive.


----------



## bhutso

Supersteeb said:


> Levi with a Hoyt would be pretty impressive.


I bet he would win Shooter of the year


----------



## Bryan Thacker

bhutso said:


> Levi changed his mind when he saw we were only on page 135
> Decided to give us till Tuesday to make it to 150


We can do better than that!!!! 200 coming in hot!


----------



## bhutso

Bryan Thacker said:


> We can do better than that!!!! 200 coming in hot!


Keep it rollin!!!


----------



## jmy214

Levi would be impressive with a stick and string. The guy can shoot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K9popo76

What are we keeping "rolling"???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rok1167

ttt


----------



## bhutso

K9popo76 said:


> What are we keeping "rolling"???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"It"


----------



## cowdocdvm

Up up and away


----------



## cowdocdvm

How bout at least a 150 by tomorrow


----------



## sharptrenton

I heard that Levi is going to wait until the ATA show to make his announcement just to give us enough time to get to 200


----------



## bhutso

227 more posts to page 150


----------



## bhutso

1,476 to page 200


----------



## K9popo76

bhutso said:


> "It"


Oh well, why hasn't anyone said anything!!! I'm in for some "it".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biddz7x

In all honesty who are like the top three shooters?


----------



## bhutso

I have an honest answer but not for this thread 

1. Levi 
2. Levi 
3. Levi


----------



## cowdocdvm

Depends on the discipline id say.


----------



## kballer1

Jessie, Reo,& Chance, & Alix


----------



## primal-bow

full steam ahead guys


----------



## 138104

kballer1 said:


> Jessie, Reo,& Chance, & Alix


Blasephemy! Take your "opinions" elsewhere. Levi is the top 3 best archers!


----------



## A-A-Ron

Ttt hope he does wait till ata. I'll get to see it in person ha ha ha


----------



## tomas4891

Well, he is with elite at least another day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHTiger

I don't think he has been with Elite since the classic. If the rumors are true he's been hunting with a Halon 32 this year. It would be hard to have a tv show sponsored by Mathews if he isn't filming with one right now. I suspect that's the reason there's never any bows in the picture of his kills.


----------



## Busch18

Levi is #1


----------



## Robert43

bhutso said:


> I have an honest answer but not for this thread
> 
> 1. Levi
> 2. Levi
> 3. Levi


1 me 
2 daylight
3 levi


----------



## biddz7x

Keep this going


----------



## lazyhubby70

Campbell10 said:


> Ttt hope he does wait till ata. I'll get to see it in person ha ha ha


I'll save you a seat up front 😎

TEAM 34 - BUCK U


----------



## tandin93

ppkaprince98 said:


> What are we going to talk about after Levi makes the announcement and this thread dies?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





dnv23 said:


> How's my form and what bow should I shoot.





ppkaprince98 said:


> LoL. Dont forget about....what thumb release should i buy and help me choose the right arrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't forget "Help, I made a perfect shot but there isn't any blood. I think I shot the void"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newoutdoorsman

biddz7x said:


> In all honesty who are like the top three shooters?


Best All Around Archers (obviously some are better in different categories):
1. Jesse B.
2. Levi M.
3. Chance B.
4. Reo W.


----------



## 138104

If Levi goes with Trufire, what release will he shoot? They don't have a hinge.


----------



## Dreamer

Perry24 said:


> If Levi goes with Trufire, what release will he shoot? They don't have a hinge.


They would make one for him. Call it the Levi signature series


----------



## A-A-Ron

lazyhubby70 said:


> I'll save you a seat up front &#55357;&#56846;
> 
> TEAM 34 - BUCK U


Looks like your from my beck of the woods, what city are you from? I'm from Crossville, but I am in Dayton quite a bit.


----------



## A-A-Ron

tandin93 said:


> Don't forget "Help, I made a perfect shot but there isn't any blood. I think I shot the void"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have made a perfect shot with no blood, and found my deer to prove it. It happens. But I agree some people say they made a perfect shot because it all happened so fast


----------



## bhutso

Dreamer said:


> They would make one for him. Call it the Levi signature series


Would it be green and not actually have his signature on it? Like they only monogrammed his signature on the box but charged like $20 more for it?

That would be so cool!!!!!


----------



## lazyhubby70

Campbell10 said:


> Looks like your from my beck of the woods, what city are you from? I'm from Crossville, but I am in Dayton quite a bit.


Sevier county.....killed my 1st public land deer at Catoosa this year...love hunting out your eay......holler at me (Hey Lazy) if you see me at ATA.....I'm probably only person there wearing a HCA hat 😎....

TEAM 34 - BUCK U


----------



## Dreamer




----------



## Dreamer

bhutso said:


> Would it be green and not actually have his signature on it? Like they only monogrammed his signature on the box but charged like $20 more for it?
> 
> That would be so cool!!!!!


He's not on the Bone Collector team...


----------



## bhutso

Dreamer said:


> He's not on the Bone Collector team...


Just a reference to the Levi Morgan edition backspin

But 

Shackala ka bam!!!


----------



## tandin93

Campbell10 said:


> I have made a perfect shot with no blood, and found my deer to prove it. It happens. But I agree some people say they made a perfect shot because it all happened so fast


I agree. I have had the same thing happen. I was making light at some of the threads I have seen here over the years. I have seen a lot that ended up being gut shot or completely missed. Or they start tracking without waiting and run the deer out of the country. 

No offense intended. This isn't exactly a serious thread.lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-A-Ron

lazyhubby70 said:


> Sevier county.....killed my 1st public land deer at Catoosa this year...love hunting out your eay......holler at me (Hey Lazy) if you see me at ATA.....I'm probably only person there wearing a HCA hat &#55357;&#56846;....
> 
> TEAM 34 - BUCK U


You got it man! I'll be with the harvest archery crew!


----------



## Dreamer

tandin93 said:


> This isn't exactly a serious thread.lol
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Levi is serious biz-nas


----------



## Supersteeb

Levi + Hoyt pro defiant = gold. He and cam Hanes were spotted running the mountain together then they both hiked up the mountain again carrying their bows and 150# rocks.


----------



## A-A-Ron

tandin93 said:


> I agree. I have had the same thing happen. I was making light at some of the threads I have seen here over the years. I have seen a lot that ended up being gut shot or completely missed. Or they start tracking without waiting and run the deer out of the country.
> 
> No offense intended. This isn't exactly a serious thread.lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries! I was just sayin not all deer bleed and not all shots people make are perfect.


----------



## Dreamer

I found the terms of Levi's new contract:


----------



## tandin93

Dreamer said:


> Levi is serious biz-nas


This is true. The topic is serious, but the attitude in which it has been discussed is quite jovial and mostly in jest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

now that's pure GOLD


----------



## Dreamer

tandin93 said:


> but the attitude in which it has been discussed is quite jovial and mostly in jest.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta keep it cool. Can't hit 200 if it gets locked


----------



## lazyhubby70

Campbell10 said:


> You got it man! I'll be with the harvest archery crew!


Doc knows me.....

TEAM 34 - BUCK U


----------



## AndyWest83

I like turtles!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## A-A-Ron

lazyhubby70 said:


> Doc knows me.....
> 
> TEAM 34 - BUCK U


I'm sure he does! He knows everyone it seems like!


----------



## Dreamer

AndyWest83 said:


> I like turtles!
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

Dreamer said:


> Gotta keep it cool. Can't hit 200 if it gets locked


Yup! Let's roll on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamer




----------



## bhutso

tandin93 said:


> Yup! Let's roll on!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Roll on
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fYtJIFVxQXY


----------



## tandin93

bhutso said:


> Roll on
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fYtJIFVxQXY


Love me some Petes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmy214

tandin93 said:


> Love me some Petes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Careful there. The S is close to the R and that changes everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokeymtnbow

Their Facebook page has a picture of Samantha with a deer posted December 24th with an Elite in the picture. Can't tell if it's laid on the deer or just shadowed into the photo.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamer

so last week


----------



## Smokeymtnbow

Sorry I don't do Facebook and just saw it today. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## grousegrove

primal-bow said:


> i'm pretty sure this one is the longest run thread in general archery..http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1666281&highlight=prime+place
> it was started BEFOR the brand specific sub-form where around



As critically important as Levi's future is to America , I am pretty sure this is not close to the longest AT thread. I'm not sure how it ranks in General there have been some doozies. And of course, it hasn't died yet. For perspective now, the one I link to below was an absolute classic and went well over 6000 posts. It had everything – – drama, mystery, plot twists, lies, a whiff of criminality, mob justice, and PLENTY of quiver sniffing. It lives on. It was not in the general discussion area, but rather the bowhunting one. Highly recommended reading for anyone while they are waiting for Levi's big news

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=2135056&share_fid=16462&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokeymtnbow

I saw the photo with the Mathews she had, so I found that odd.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

jmy214 said:


> Careful there. The S is close to the R and that changes everything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. Easy now. Let's not get this thread locked before it's time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmy214

tandin93 said:


> Lol. Easy now. Let's not get this thread locked before it's time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't let that one go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

grousegrove said:


> As critically important as Levi's future is to America , I am pretty sure this is not close to the longest AT thread. I'm not sure how it ranks in General there have been some doozies. And of course, it hasn't died yet. For perspective now, the one I link to below was an absolute classic and went well over 6000 posts. It had everything – – drama, mystery, plot twists, lies, a whiff of criminality, mob justice, and PLENTY of quiver sniffing. It lives on. It was not in the general discussion area, but rather the bowhunting one. Highly recommended reading for anyone while they are waiting for Levi's big news
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=2135056&share_fid=16462&share_type=t
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yes, the infamous OG... I had forgotten about this one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

jmy214 said:


> I couldn't let that one go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand. It was a good one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

grousegrove said:


> As critically important as Levi's future is to America , I am pretty sure this is not close to the longest AT thread. I'm not sure how it ranks in General there have been some doozies. And of course, it hasn't died yet. For perspective now, the one I link to below was an absolute classic and went well over 6000 posts. It had everything – – drama, mystery, plot twists, lies, a whiff of criminality, mob justice, and PLENTY of quiver sniffing. It lives on. It was not in the general discussion area, but rather the bowhunting one. Highly recommended reading for anyone while they are waiting for Levi's big news
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=2135056&share_fid=16462&share_type=t
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grousegrove

Hahaa priceless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBuckDown!

Rolling on....post count +1


----------



## primal-bow

grousegrove said:


> As critically important as Levi's future is to America , I am pretty sure this is not close to the longest AT thread. I'm not sure how it ranks in General there have been some doozies. And of course, it hasn't died yet. For perspective now, the one I link to below was an absolute classic and went well over 6000 posts. It had everything – – drama, mystery, plot twists, lies, a whiff of criminality, mob justice, and PLENTY of quiver sniffing. It lives on. It was not in the general discussion area, but rather the bowhunting one. Highly recommended reading for anyone while they are waiting for Levi's big news
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=2135056&share_fid=16462&share_type=t
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's the longest post in the bowhunting show case..... no quiver sniffer there in the general archery side only levi arrow sniffers....lol


----------



## bowcrete

7 more 4 150


----------



## Dreamer

BigBuckDown! said:


> Rolling on....post count +1


The Levi train has no breaks


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

Well ,in good fashion ,I'll add a new twist into this done deal of Leviticus goin to B & G....what if he wasn't goin to mathews? Look at some of the big names that just signed with mathews.....maybe,just maybe Levi was signed by another major bow company called Hoyt...it could happen lol.


----------



## kwanjangnihm

Was riding around Sparta yesterday and snapped this photo.


----------



## bowcrete

Mr.Wiggles said:


> Well ,in good fashion ,I'll add a new twist into this done deal of Leviticus goin to B & G....what if he wasn't goin to mathews? Look at some of the big names that just signed with mathews.....maybe,just maybe Levi was signed by another major bow company called Hoyt...it could happen lol.


That would be something for sure


----------



## kwanjangnihm

Mr.Wiggles said:


> Well ,in good fashion ,I'll add a new twist into this done deal of Leviticus goin to B & G....what if he wasn't goin to mathews? Look at some of the big names that just signed with mathews.....maybe,just maybe Levi was signed by another major bow company called Hoyt...it could happen lol.


Mr.Wiggles you may get thrown from the Levi train with talk like that........ :wink:


----------



## shootstraight

kwanjangnihm said:


> Was riding around Sparta yesterday and snapped this photo.


Definitely photoshopped, Levi drives a Ford!


----------



## namozine

kwanjangnihm said:


> Was riding around Sparta yesterday and snapped this photo.


Outstanding, sir !!!


----------



## novich69

On to 150!


----------



## Gimlet

150 and Beyonddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## COArrow

shootstraight said:


> Definitely photoshopped, Levi drives a Ford!


Who know what he will drive this year, that sponsor might be up as well. Might be a KiA if the price is right!


----------



## Redball409

To the top...


----------



## bstring

shootstraight said:


> Definitely photoshopped, Levi drives a Ford!


Nah. He can't drive a ford. He actually makes it to all the tournaments he enters.


----------



## Xlr8n

bstring said:


> Nah. He can't drive a ford. He actually makes it to all the tournaments he enters.


lol! Nicely played. A little Ford bashing should quickly take this thread to 150....and then might even take a turn into 'yo momma' jokes.


----------



## Doebuster

When will he announce ? Is it today ?


----------



## bowcrete

Doebuster said:


> When will he announce ? Is it today ?


Maybe tomorrow


----------



## gvm51

Doebuster said:


> When will he announce ? Is it today ?


Only Levi knows


----------



## rocket80

Maybe he will wait till next week. Jan 12 is a full moon then it's Friday the 13. Full moon, Friday 13, and Levi announcement will be a trifecta that will put the crazies into orbit.


----------



## Doebuster

I hope it's soon , so all this a. T . Drama can subside !


----------



## gvm51

The Drama is what makes the Levi train roll along


----------



## PT1911

I wonder what happened to the big Bow Junky podcast Poole and Levi were going to do right away on the 1st?


----------



## shootstraight

Xlr8n said:


> lol! Nicely played. A little Ford bashing should quickly take this thread to 150....and then might even take a turn into 'yo momma' jokes.


Good point, then if we throw in some Cowboy bashing it would roll on to 200!


----------



## tomas4891

gvm51 said:


> Only Levi knows


To Levi a day is a year and a year is a day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

Sooo..with all the space being cleared for the Levi cash cow, how do you think these guys that are getting booted are going to respond? I'm wondering if there might be a few ruffled fletchings cause they had to leave to make room on the payroll. Thoughts???


----------



## gvm51

Do you think because of the Holidays and all the major changes rumored to be taking place and it's to be done at the same time with Tuesday the first work day to get the changes done like on the web sites and face book


----------



## jmy214

shootstraight said:


> Sooo..with all the space being cleared for the Levi cash cow, how do you think these guys that are getting booted are going to respond? I'm wondering if there might be a few ruffled fletchings cause they had to leave to make room on the payroll. Thoughts???


It's business they all understand it. If they wanna make his money they need to beat him. Consistently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwanjangnihm

*Tomorrow* is a *game changer* for many companies. You are either *ON the Levi train, or NOT!!*


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

I'm on,buckled up n ready to ride lol.


----------



## gvm51

Looks like the Black and Gold Train just BUMP the Blue and White Train from the Tracks


----------



## novich69

Hope your having fun with this Levi! We are.


----------



## gvm51

It would be nice to get this Levi Train to 150 so here is BUMP to get it rolling -Who has any Levi Rumor or sighting to get this train to roll


----------



## bowcrete

6 more 4 150


----------



## bstring

gvm51 said:


> It would be nice to get this Levi Train to 150 so here is BUMP to get it rolling -Who has any Levi Rumor or sighting to get this train to roll


I have one 
Mathews offered Levi a bow caddy. If he signed with them. Chuck Norris will be doing the honors


----------



## Oppie56

Bump


----------



## bstring

View attachment 5291185


If the previous doesn't inspire postings how about this. They offered this to Levi if he signed also


----------



## whack n stack

This thread needs to go ttt.

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## shooter34

Levi Morgan once felt fear before an archery tournament. Then he realized he was looking in the mirror.


----------



## 138104

Elite has a video up that shows Nathan Brooks, but no other shooters. Honestly, Elite has a pretty stout lineup without Levi and it seems Mathews is putting all their eggs in one basket.

Ford and the Cowboys suck. Go Patriots!


----------



## COArrow

Perry24 said:


> Elite has a video up that shows Nathan Brooks, but no other shooters. Honestly, Elite has a pretty stout lineup without Levi and it seems Mathews is putting all their eggs in one basket.
> 
> Ford and the Cowboys suck. Go Patriots!


Yes, better to sell high than buy high...


----------



## Lazarus

Perry24 said:


> it seems Mathews is putting all their eggs in one basket.



True, Jesse Broadwater, he hasn't ever done anything has he?


----------



## 138104

Lazarus said:


> True, Jesse Broadwater hasn't even done anything has he?


Who's she?


----------



## gvm51

Perry24 said:


> Elite has a video up that shows Nathan Brooks, but no other shooters. Honestly, Elite has a pretty stout lineup without Levi and it seems Mathews is putting all their eggs in one basket.
> 
> Ford and the Cowboys suck. Go Patriots!


Jesse Broadwater is very good shooter also so Mathews has more than one egg in the basket 
Looks like Levi's favorite color is Black and Gold he might be a Steelers fan - go Steelers-


----------



## Lazarus

Perry24 said:


> Who's she?


Yeah. Exactly. Similar to Tom Brady in football.


----------



## 138104

gvm51 said:


> Jesse Broadwater is very good shooter also so Mathews has more than one egg in the basket
> Looks like Levi's favorite color is Black and Gold he might be a Steelers fan - go Steelers-


Yes, they are Steeler's fans. Looking forward to watching them lose in the first round.


----------



## gvm51

All right this will get this to 145 kept on rolling


----------



## shooter34

When Levi Morgan was born he drove his mom home from the hospital.


----------



## K9popo76

whack n stack said:


> This thread needs to go ttt.
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


As you wish!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

Uttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biddz7x

Just announced he is retiring.........


----------



## gvm51

biddz7x said:


> Just announced he is retiring.........


Did this come to you in a dream?


----------



## bowhunterpse

shootstraight said:


> It's official, Levi is going on tour with Mariah Carey! The hope is that he will teach her to read and sing along with her own lip synced songs.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

biddz7x said:


> Just announced he is retiring.........


It's only his first retirement 

Brett farve had 12


----------



## Tau44

i heard levi was going to Bear Archery. He wanted to be more like Pigman!!


----------



## Doebuster

I heard Levi paid pigman a large sum of money to stay off the 3D circuit , he can't beat the the pig !


----------



## JMart294

Doebuster said:


> I heard Levi paid pigman a large sum of money to stay off the 3D circuit , he can't beat the the pig !


Dam* straight.


----------



## Tau44

Levi is going to be carrying Pigmans Bear Bow and Arrows on the 3D Circuit. Levi the personal caddie of Pigman


----------



## primal-bow

wondering want time Levi will release his announcement ?


----------



## DaNang67

I heard he's going into business making pants!!


----------



## Lazarus

DaNang67 said:


> I heard he's going into business making pants!!


Nope. He's staying in archery. He bought the rights to UnkBonds new release and he's going to mass produce it. I'd say he'll dominate the release market six months after release.


----------



## OCHO505

I heard he is making scent wafers! Why just ready about Levi when you can carry his sent with you. Maybe a cologne also...


----------



## bhutso

Lazarus said:


> Nope. He's staying in archery. He bought the rights to UnkBonds new release and he's going to mass produce it. I'd say he'll dominate the release market six months after release.


You know from the zoomed out website view on my phone where it says who was last to post in the thread I thought Lazarus looked a lot like Leviticus


----------



## tackscall

grousegrove said:


> As critically important as Levi's future is to America , I am pretty sure this is not close to the longest AT thread. I'm not sure how it ranks in General there have been some doozies. And of course, it hasn't died yet. For perspective now, the one I link to below was an absolute classic and went well over 6000 posts. It had everything – – drama, mystery, plot twists, lies, a whiff of criminality, mob justice, and PLENTY of quiver sniffing. It lives on. It was not in the general discussion area, but rather the bowhunting one. Highly recommended reading for anyone while they are waiting for Levi's big news
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=2135056&share_fid=16462&share_type=t
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That thread should be made into a miniseries for the Outdoor Channel


----------



## bhutso

OCHO505 said:


> I heard he is making scent wafers! Why just ready about Levi when you can carry his sent with you. Maybe a cologne also...


He could just bottle his urine and sell it as "excellence"


----------



## bhutso

tackscall said:


> That thread should be made into a miniseries for the Outdoor Channel


"Making a quiver sniffer"


----------



## tackscall

bhutso said:


> "Making a quiver sniffer"


Well there's the title lol


----------



## Lazarus

bhutso said:


> You know from the zoomed out website view on my phone where it says who was last to post in the thread I thought Lazarus looked a lot like Leviticus


lol............Nope. Lazarus has risen, Leviticus, he still in the tomb. You never know though...................:wink:


----------



## bhutso

Lazarus said:


> lol............Nope. Lazarus has risen, Leviticus, he still in the tomb. You never know though...................:wink:


I don't know how to find his profile to see if he gets on here anymore but I have little doubt that he is at least aware of the thread lol


----------



## AndyWest83

I just heard Bishop Archery just signed him to shoot those fugly broadheads...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## grousegrove

I heard that instead of the lame-o studio music used in Levi's I Made the Switch video, Mathews has spent huge money to get Elton John to play when he makes his announcement with a lightly reworded rendition of:










And he shall be Levi, and he shall be a good man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazarus

grousegrove said:


> I heard that instead of the lame-o studio music used in Levi's I Made the Switch video, Mathews has spent huge money to get Elton John to play when he makes his announcement with a lightly reworded rendition of
> 
> And he shall be Levi, and he shall be a good man!


That's so 2016. It was true, but when EJ found out about Leviticus' stance on homosexuality he refused to play. :jazzmatazzes:


----------



## bowcrete

Actual photo of contact being signed


----------



## bowcrete

4 more 4 150:mg:


----------



## Doebuster

bowcrete said:


> Actual photo of contact being signed
> View attachment 5292825


He's writing down how many days he has left with elite , it was nice and it was real but it wasn't real nice !


----------



## jmy214

Levi's last post was over 3 years ago. I'm no internet detective. But I play one in real life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwanjangnihm

will we see grown men cry like school girls tomorrow?? I dont have the warm and fuzzies yet!!!


----------



## newoutdoorsman

Just read through some of Levi's last posts on here... no wonder he stopped posting! People were really giving him some crap! He handled most of it very professionally (using what the other idiots said against them) IMO. I'm not sure I would have been able to put up with any of it! I hope when he announces tomorrow that he is now shooting for Mathews that he doesn't take too much crap! I have shot Mathews for years and when he announced that he was switching to Elite a few years back I wished the best for him. If in 10 years he decides to shoot for Bear, so be it! I try to worry about the only thing I have a say about which is my game, and I encourage y'all to do the same!


----------



## sharptrenton

bowcrete said:


> Actual photo of contact being signed
> View attachment 5292825


That piece of paper isn't big enough for all the 0's in Levi's contract


----------



## novich69

newoutdoorsman said:


> Just read through some of Levi's last posts on here... no wonder he stopped posting! People were really giving him some crap! He handled most of it very professionally (using what the other idiots said against them) IMO. I'm not sure I would have been able to put up with any of it! I hope when he announces tomorrow that he is now shooting for Mathews that he doesn't take too much crap! I have shot Mathews for years and when he announced that he was switching to Elite a few years back I wished the best for him. If in 10 years he decides to shoot for Bear, so be it! I try to worry about the only thing I have a say about which is my game, and I encourage y'all to do the same!


Him and just about every other pro shooter and TV hunters left for the same reason.


----------



## bhutso

novich69 said:


> Him and just about every other pro shooter and TV hunters left for the same reason.


They even created a special section just for pro shooters that no one else could post in and nobody showed up lol


----------



## Crow Terminator

Tau44 said:


> Levi is going to be carrying Pigmans Bear Bow and Arrows on the 3D Circuit. Levi the personal caddie of Pigman


Is that the guy that shot the pigs from a helicopter with a bow? If so...Levi would be better off being his caddie  He better hope Pigman or Tim Wells don't join the ASA circuit.


----------



## Doebuster

It won't be long now , he will be in the video with his shooting jersey and his new Mathews target bow telling us how he is so glad he's back home . Hope he has a great year shooting Mathews !


----------



## bhutso

Crow Terminator said:


> Is that the guy that shot the pigs from a helicopter with a bow? If so...Levi would be better off being his caddie  He better hope Pigman or Tim Wells don't join the ASA circuit.


I'm sure he lays awake at night worrying about pigman and Tim wells lol


----------



## miwolverines

shooter34 said:


> When Levi Morgan was born he drove his mom home from the hospital.


Before the boogie man goes to sleep....he looks under his bed for Levi Morgan.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

bhutso said:


> I'm sure he lays awake at night worrying about pigman and Tim wells lol


Considering who is tucked in next to him I sure hope not!!!


----------



## bhutso

4IDARCHER said:


> Considering who is tucked in next to him I sure hope not!!!


Truth !!


----------



## miwolverines

miwolverines said:


> shooter34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Levi Morgan was born he drove his mom home from the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> Before the boogie man goes to sleep....he looks under his bed for Levi Morgan.
Click to expand...

Levi Morgan just recently visited the Virgin Islands.....they are now referred to as just The Islands....


----------



## miwolverines

miwolverines said:


> miwolverines said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shooter34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Levi Morgan was born he drove his mom home from the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> Before the boogie man goes to sleep....he looks under his bed for Levi Morgan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Levi Morgan just recently visited the Virgin Islands.....they are now referred to as just The Islands....
Click to expand...

Levi Morgan went to Burger King and ordered a Big Mac......and got one...


----------



## bhutso

miwolverines said:


> Levi Morgan went to Burger King and ordered a Big Mac......and got one...


Levi Morgan was pulled over once.
He let the cop off with a warning


----------



## bhutso

Levi once threw a grenage and killed 50 men 
Then the grenade exploded


----------



## miwolverines

Levi Morgan and superman made a bet on who was a better competition archer....the loser had to wear their underwear on the outside of thier pants...


----------



## miwolverines

Levi Morgan doesn't make chocolate milk....he tells Samantha's cow to...


----------



## shootstraight

Superman wears Levi's underwear.. wait that sounds creepy!


----------



## miwolverines

Levi Morgan has been to Mars....that's why there's no signs of life...


----------



## miwolverines

Levi Morgan has a diary...it's called the Guinness Book of World Records.....


----------



## jmy214

Levi Morgan and Stevie Wonder once had a staring contest... yeah we all know how that turned out for poor Stevie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miwolverines

The people at Elite Archery told Levi Morgan if he sticks with them, nothing can kill him....so he went to Mathews, found nothing and killed it....


----------



## DanF

Heck, I believe Levi beat up Chuck Norris


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## miwolverines

Levi Morgan really isn't that good of a shot....his arrows know better than to miss!


----------



## miwolverines

When Levi Morgan gives all his AT haters the finger...he's letting them know how long they have to live....


----------



## A-A-Ron

Levi Morgan buys his beer in a 7 pack.


----------



## A-A-Ron

Levi Morgan once won a wet tshirt contest with a dry shirt


----------



## miwolverines

Levi Morgan's calendar goes straight from March 31st to April 2nd. No one fools Levi Morgan......


----------



## miwolverines

Once a cobra bit Levi Morgan's leg. After five days of excruciating pain, the cobra died....


----------



## pinwheeled

Now that stuff is funny


----------



## A-A-Ron

The dos xx man resigned after realizing he was lying, and Levi Morgan really was the most interesting man in the world.


----------



## miwolverines

Levi Morgan can kick start a bicycle...

The shortest distance between two points is whatever route Levi Morgan takes...

Cars look both ways before Levi Morgan crosses the street.

Levi Morgan walked into a bar. The bar said "ouch"....

Levi Morgan doesn't worry about high gas prices. His vehicles run on fear....

Levi Morgan can only punch you in the face once, because the second time you wont have a face....

Alright, I gotta go watch my oldest so mamma can go to bed. Hope I could help get some steam roll'n for the Levi train and the drive for 200!!!


----------



## Sagittarius

Again, whoever hears first that Levi has officially switched to Mathews, start another thread to announce it so this one will die !
Yeah, I just contributed to this madness again too.


----------



## A-A-Ron

Ttt!


----------



## Dreamer

Lazarus said:


> True, Jesse Broadwater, he hasn't ever done anything has he?


beat me to it


----------



## 138104

Dreamer said:


> beat me to it


That was so 6 hrs ago...


----------



## Dreamer

Perry24 said:


> That was so 6 hrs ago...


I was catching up on the thread. The Levi train waits for no one apparently


----------



## 138104

Dreamer said:


> I was catching up on the thread. The Levi train waits for no one apparently


Ain't that the truth...lol!


----------



## Dreamer

who thinks Levi will be the guest on tomorrows Bowjunky cast?


----------



## nccrutch

I feel like my duty as an AT'er to post on this thread. On to 150!


----------



## Dreamer

miwolverines said:


> The people at Elite Archery told Levi Morgan if he sticks with them, nothing can kill him....so he went to Mathews, found nothing and killed it....


----------



## jmy214

184 on tapatalk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magoo1500

nccrutch said:


> I feel like my duty as an AT'er to post on this thread. On to 150!



Its like a car accident,you have to look.....unfortunately....


----------



## Dreamer

magoo1500 said:


> Its like a car accident,you have to look.....unfortunately....


yep. I'm convinced we will hit 150 before the announcement tomorrow. Then it'll hit 200 with the commentary on the announcement


----------



## magoo1500

Dreamer said:


> yep. I'm convinced we will hit 150 before the announcement tomorrow. Then it'll hit 200 with the commentary on the announcement


So if he makes the switch tomorrow,my Elites wont shoot as well as they did today......sure glad I have an Obsession and a Bear to fall back on.


----------



## rsarns

All this cause he's switching to recurve BB?


----------



## craigxt

Tomorrow will be the announcement that he will be letting everyone know at the ATA show.


----------



## Dreamer

craigxt said:


> Tomorrow will be the announcement that he will be (snip)


taking his talents to Sparta


----------



## jmy214

Dreamer said:


> yep. I'm convinced we will hit 150 before the announcement tomorrow. Then it'll hit 200 with the commentary on the announcement


Without a doubt. I'm still shooting Elite after tomorrow tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamer

jmy214 said:


> Without a doubt. I'm still shooting Elite after tomorrow tho.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and I'll stick with my outdated mathews after Levi announces he'll be going to Hoyt... :mg:


----------



## bhutso

I spent most of today buying a bow from every major bow company 

After Levi decides what he is shooting I will be throwing all but one in the burn barrel because I'm the #1 levite


----------



## gvm51

Levi's announcement will not make any change in my life and most of yours, but it is sure fun to be part of this thread {Levi Train}


----------



## jace

Cant believe some of you are so down on this guy, he does 500x's more for archery than me or any of you


----------



## Tugs

I heard he was going to browning


----------



## xdmelarton

Well, everytime I come over to general archery discussion this thread is on the front page so I want to do my part in getting this to 150 pages. Yes, I shoot Mathews and I like them but mainly because the local shop is a Mathews dealer and the people and service are awesome! If they sold anything else, I would be inclined to give it a shot. Wish they still carried Prime. A guy brought his in for the string replacement deal that comes with Prime and let me fling a few arrows, that was a sweet shooting bow. Elites are sweet bows too! I'm sure ole Levi will be fine no matter what he does.


----------



## Crow Terminator

bhutso said:


> I'm sure he lays awake at night worrying about pigman and Tim wells lol


Levi is good. I've been to several tournaments and watched him come out the winner in the shoot downs.

But Levi still ain't "kill a cape buffalo with a spear" good or shooting doves out of the air with a bow good. He might can do it but as of when I last saw him, he still needs an umbrella to cope with the wind and stationary targets


----------



## Dreamer

Crow Terminator said:


> Levi still ain't "kill a cape buffalo with a spear" good


yeah, he'd just stare it down and it would die of fear


----------



## bhutso

Crow Terminator said:


> Levi is good. I've been to several tournaments and watched him come out the winner in the shoot downs.
> 
> But Levi still ain't "kill a cape buffalo with a spear" good or shooting doves out of the air with a bow good. He might can do it but as of when I last saw him, he still needs an umbrella to cope with the wind and stationary targets


Yeah if Levi went to do some of the things tim wells or pig man does he would be out of his element for sure.

But that's not what you said. If one of those guys joined the ASA as a pro they wouldnt even be competitive. Let alone challenge the shooter of the year for the last 10 straight years.


----------



## novich69

bhutso said:


> Yeah if Levi went to do some of the things tim wells or pig man does he would be out of his element for sure.
> 
> But that's not what you said. If one of those guys joined the ASA as a pro they wouldnt even be competitive. Let alone challenge the shooter of the year for the last 10 straight years.


You got that right! Lets see him put that spear in the 12 ring at 40yds!


----------



## sharptrenton

rollin on toward 150


----------



## shootstraight

Hey Levi, if you go to Mathews, can I have your old Elites???


----------



## jmy214

shootstraight said:


> Hey Levi, if you go to Mathews, can I have your old Elites???


I wonder what happens to those really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

jmy214 said:


> I wonder what happens to those really.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His old Mathews were sold on Facebook.


----------



## Rfiato

Elite still pushing Levi on it's website. Seems strange they would have him up s,till if he was leaving tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamer

probably autographs them and sells them, maybe for event fundraisers or something like that


----------



## whack n stack

Ttt

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## Dreamer

Rfiato said:


> Elite still pushing Levi on it's website. Seems strange they would have him up s,till if he was leaving tomorrow.


only place I saw him was in the 'new for 2016' impulse ad.


----------



## khaglund

Just looked at the pro staff on their website no Levi yet.


----------



## gvm51

Rfiato said:


> Elite still pushing Levi on it's website. Seems strange they would have him up s,till if he was leaving tomorrow.


Today was a holiday so may be it will be Tuesday before things will happen, if anything happens- only Levi knows-


----------



## COArrow

Rfiato said:


> Elite still pushing Levi on it's website. Seems strange they would have him up s,till if he was leaving tomorrow.


Outside of AT most people probably have no idea so why not run the ad? It is already paid for.


----------



## gvm51

ok 148 done onto 149 to 150


----------



## jmy214

COArrow said:


> Outside of AT most people probably have no idea so why not run the ad? It is already paid for.


Milk it for all she's worth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

Rfiato said:


> Elite still pushing Levi on it's website. Seems strange they would have him up s,till if he was leaving tomorrow.


Why wouldn't they keep using him to sell their bows as long as they possibly can? As of now he still hasnt said he wont be with Elite next year, most archers probably have no idea that he's leaving.....heck most might not know six months from now.


----------



## biddz7x

Almost


----------



## K9popo76

Milk who???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmy214

K9popo76 said:


> Milk who???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well copper that's for Claude Cooper to cop to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shollz

choo choo 150!!!!!


----------



## gvm51

I think there might be a lot more than just going to Mathews for Levi I would think the TV show also is on the changes and rumors of a release from tru-fire and sure-loc sight, but all of this is just rumors, do you guys think this about right? or is this why off base, what do you think?


----------



## Dreamer

gvm51 said:


> I think there might be a lot more than just going to Mathews for Levi I would think the TV show also is on the changes and rumors of a release from tru-fire and sure-loc sight, but all of this is just rumors, do you guys think this about right? or is this why off base, what do you think?


I could definitely see Mathews branding Name the Game. Also, Sure Loc and Trufire are under the same banner so that would make sense. And if that comes together a new release would likely follow as I don't think Trufire offers a hinge style like he currently shoots


----------



## Dreamer

also just checked the sure loc pro staff page. It says "pro staff will be undergoing some changes for 2017" so read into that as much as you want


----------



## gvm51

You sure would think some of this stuff would have leaked out more than rumors


----------



## gvm51

Come on guys we are almost to 150 lets get it done- just bumping- to get it to 150


----------



## nestly

Dreamer said:


> I could definitely see Mathews branding Name the Game. Also, Sure Loc and Trufire are under the same banner so that would make sense. And if that comes together a new release would likely follow as I don't think Trufire offers a hinge style like he currently shoots


Wasn't Name The Game originally Gold Tip's? Seems like it changed in 2013 and became "Levi's" show more than his sponsors show. I'd think he's want to keep it that way rather than giving primary control back to a sponsor that he may or may not still have in a few years.


----------



## bhutso

One post closer to 150


----------



## gvm51

Its hard to get this train to the top {150} HELP


----------



## RavinHood

Levi Morgan is going to Mathews and Tru Fire. Tru Fire is also coming out with a back tension release


----------



## gvm51

AXE6Hunter said:


> Levi Morgan is going to Mathews and Tru Fire. Tru Fire is also coming out with a back tension release


It sure looks like that's true, I'm still waiting for Levi to tell us


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

Hoyt!


----------



## RavinHood

gvm51 said:


> It sure looks like that's true, I'm still waiting for Levi to tell us


Contract should be up if it's not already


----------



## tandin93

gvm51 said:


> You sure would think some of this stuff would have leaked out more than rumors


It didn't in 2013..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

AXE6Hunter said:


> Contract should be up if it's not already


Will see if we talks on tuesday


----------



## tandin93

AXE6Hunter said:


> Contract should be up if it's not already


I believe the contract was up on Jan 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek

:bump:


----------



## sagecreek

:bump2:


----------



## sagecreek

Levi train to 150


----------



## sagecreek

We can do it


----------



## gvm51

150 here we go


----------



## sagecreek

ttt


----------



## tandin93

Bump this  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

We can do this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso




----------



## Coach42743

LEVI MORGAN has SIGNED A 10 YEAR CONTRACT with WIN WIN Archery ....he said this move made much sense considering that's what he always does... (WIN WIN) !!!


----------



## General RE LEE

Bump


----------



## mrp

He should sign with a Chinese Taiwanese company. Or Japanese. Like Pete Rose using a Mizuno glove back when they were only sold at KMart.


----------



## petertom

Levi should have trained Rousey for this last fight


----------



## primal-bow

petertom said:


> Levi should have trained Rousey for this last fight


hey leave my wife out of this fight!!!


----------



## petertom

she should have been left out of Friday nights fight as well.............


----------



## kwanjangnihm

Proud to be a 150'r - We have arrived to the day of reckoning!!!


----------



## Coach42743




----------



## Coach42743




----------



## Coach42743




----------



## Coach42743




----------



## Huntin Hard

http://www.archerywire.com/releases/392402/

There you go boys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

I wonder how much longer this thread will continue growing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowcrete

Huntin Hard said:


> http://www.archerywire.com/releases/392402/
> 
> There you go boys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There we go


----------



## Oppie56

Bump


----------



## grousegrove

Woop, there it is. 

But wait, he needs to know his bow will "hold its tune." Hmmm. Classic. 

I need to go retune. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowcrete

In for 150 more


----------



## RossRagan

neigh, neigh...

Just wanted to be the first "neigh" sayer.

AT least it hit the 150 mark and had some good humor along the way. Congrat's to Levi, Samantha, and Team Mathews.
His web masters have a lot of editing to do today.


----------



## shootstraight

Nah, definitely photoshopped! That's an old picture and Levi would never say or imply that a binary cam would go out of tune.


----------



## rocket80




----------



## nestly

Feels like opening a Christmas present I saw in the closet before mom wrapped it.... next. lol


----------



## kwanjangnihm




----------



## 138104

Still shooting his Scott Longhorn, at least in that picture.


----------



## tandin93

Huntin Hard said:


> http://www.archerywire.com/releases/392402/
> 
> There you go boys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You win the internet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

I will have to say, Mathews did a great job of keeping this quiet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

tandin93 said:


> I will have to say, Mathews did a great job of keeping this quiet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They always do... However some bow shop owners knew a few months ago.
Finally the stupid thread can be done with.

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## RossRagan

tandin93 said:


> I will have to say, Mathews did a great job of keeping this quiet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, he is still not on their Prostaff page. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

MI1 said:


> They always do... However some bow shop owners knew a few months ago.
> Finally the stupid thread can be done with.
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


Yeah, I knew some shop owners that knew for a fact a while back. And they still kept it to just rumors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

tandin93 said:


> Yeah, I knew some shop owners that knew for a fact a while back. And they still kept it to just rumors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My dealer knew in October...Or atleast that's when I went in and got to talking. Likely he knew way earlier. He's pretty good friends with Matt.

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## tandin93

MI1 said:


> My dealer knew in October...Or atleast that's when I went in and got to talking. Likely he knew way earlier. He's pretty good friends with Matt.
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


The owner of one of the pro shops that I use shoots Senior Pro, and he knew after the classic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

tandin93 said:


> The owner of one of the pro shops that I use shoots Senior Pro, and he knew after the classic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure when the classic is 

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## jmy214

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

It was the second weekend in august I believe. I'm not sure how soon he knew though. I know he did in mid September.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-A-Ron

That article is totally photoshopped. Doesn't look near as legit as some of the photos the AT'ers have posted in the last 151 pages lol


----------



## adventuregeorge

Campbell10 said:


> That article is totally photoshopped. Doesn't look near as legit as some of the photos the AT'ers have posted in the last 151 pages lol


It's legit.


----------



## whack n stack

Viola

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## bstring

:confused2::noidea:So now. What do we do???


----------



## sagecreek

Now, what are we going to do? lain:


----------



## 138104

Still don't know about his release and sight company...


----------



## Topper1018

^^^^
I think it would be a good soap opera episode to find out if and why he left TOG altogether


----------



## nestly

bstring said:


> :confused2::noidea:So now. What do we do???


This topic SHOULD be dead today, everyone will be busy listing their old bows in the classifieds then heading out to their local Mathews dealer.


----------



## tandin93

nestly said:


> This topic SHOULD be dead today, everyone will be busy listing their old bows in the classifieds then heading out to their local Mathews dealer.


Sounds like a good day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Topper1018 said:


> ^^^^
> I think it would be a good soap opera episode to find out if and why he left TOG altogether


Eric...he said mathews makes the best tune-able , best shooting bow..

Duhhh didnt you know!  see you at ATA


----------



## sagecreek

Topper1018 said:


> ^^^^
> I think it would be a good soap opera episode to find out if and why he left TOG altogether


For a lot of dang money lain:


----------



## bhutso

We can talk about our setups 


It just it me today for some reason that I should go out and buy a new trx and a halon 32


----------



## A-A-Ron

adventuregeorge said:


> It's legit.


Sarcasm.


----------



## Lazarus

BowHuntnKY said:


> Eric...he said mathews makes the best tune-able , best shooting bow..
> 
> Duhhh didnt you know!  see you at ATA


Somewhere in the bowels of the internet there is a video of him being interviewed at an ASA where he had switched bows around noon that day. If memory serves he was shooting a C4 and he claimed the one he was shooting came out of tune and he was having to add a bunch of yards. 

Leviticus.........not being a hater here, just pointing this out. :teeth:


----------



## adventuregeorge

Campbell10 said:


> Sarcasm.


So is that!


----------



## namozine

sagecreek said:


> Now, what are we going to do? lain:


We get ready for 20 pages of people saying they knew this anywhere from last week to a year ago... Lol !


----------



## tandin93

bhutso said:


> We can talk about our setups
> 
> 
> It just it me today for some reason that I should go out and buy a new trx and a halon 32


I have the H32, but I would love to shoot a TRX. No one around here has one to try..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topper1018

BowHuntnKY said:


> Eric...he said mathews makes the best tune-able , best shooting bow..
> 
> Duhhh didnt you know!  see you at ATA


But...but...I still don't know what sight to out on my trx and what releases to pre order!


----------



## Topper1018

Time to take the Matthews "tuneability challenge"!!


----------



## 138104

You can find many faults with binary cams, but coming out of tune is not one of them. 

I guess he felt saying that was better than saying they gave me a long term deal I couldn't pass up?


----------



## tandin93

Topper1018 said:


> Time to take the Matthews "tuneability challenge"!!


lol I see what you did there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

Perry24 said:


> You can find many faults with binary cams, but coming out of tune is not one of them.
> 
> I guess he felt saying that was better than saying they gave me a long term deal I couldn't pass up?


Or maybe, just maybe saying something good about one company doesn't automatically mean you are bashing others. Maybe he was just complementing Mathews. He never said elites wouldn't stay in tune.. Just a thought.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4by4buck

So who want's to buy my Halon so I can go get a Halon32?

But seriously my bow isn't for sale.


----------



## ppkaprince98

4by4buck said:


> So who want's to buy my Halon so I can go get a Halon32?
> 
> But seriously my bow isn't for sale.


Better buy one quick, prices are going up soon!!!


----------



## bsharkey

wow its like being drunk and having a great night with a chick only to wake up and realize it was your sister.
it was a great ride but still disappointing.


----------



## jmy214

He had to say something. I can't believe those are the words he chose. I'm not bashing the guy. I'd switch for 10 million dollars too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finq

bsharkey said:


> wow its like being drunk and having a great night with a chick only to wake up and realize it was your sister.
> it was a great ride but still disappointing.


You may need a different analogy, not everyone can relate to that.

Also, not sure I would use the word "disappointing" in that case.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Prices went up about ten years ago!


----------



## bsharkey

i work in KY everyone here gets it


----------



## miwolverines

WTB-Mathews trx, Halon32, and anything else Levi will be switching too. 

WTS-all my Elites-CHEAP

Wait, is this the classifieds?


----------



## ridgehunter70

Just saw this on mathews facebook page












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek

namozine said:


> We get ready for 20 pages of people saying they knew this anywhere from last week to a year ago... Lol !


I remember where I was at when I first heard of the switch.

Setting under the trees at the Classic in 100 degree weather in mid-August. Fresh off the press. lain:


----------



## 138104

ridgehunter70 said:


> Just saw this on mathews facebook page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


You're a little late to the party...


----------



## 138104

tandin93 said:


> Or maybe, just maybe saying something good about one company doesn't automatically mean you are bashing others. Maybe he was just complementing Mathews. He never said elites wouldn't stay in tune.. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just an interesting comment he made. Maybe I am reading too much into it.


----------



## jmy214

So this was his bow. Sure-loc sight announcement will be next Im guessing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY

bhutso said:


> It just it me today for some reason that I should go out and buy a new trx and a halon 32


Im waiting at the doors of the shop now......:shocked:


----------



## Dreamer




----------



## maxxis88

jmy214 said:


> So this was his bow. Sure-loc sight announcement will be next Im guessing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still has the old Scott longhorn though in the pic.


----------



## jmy214

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCArcher

Mail me your elite bows for disposal?


----------



## miwolverines

Just got a tweet from NTG promoting giveaways that included Scott releases. 

Maybe this will be what it takes to get to 200!


----------



## JRHOADES20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster

Told ya !


----------



## JRHOADES20

Guess I'm late


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70

Perry24 said:


> You're a little late to the party...


Sorry, I do have a life other than archerytalk. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt slayer

He still has Scott and CBE on his jersey









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntin Hard

Hoyt slayer said:


> He still has Scott and CBE on his jersey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just getting ready to post that. Looks like Scott and CBE are still his sponsors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

ridgehunter70 said:


> Sorry, I do have a life other than archerytalk.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


You should probably get your priorities in otder. This is Levi we are talking about...what could be more important?


----------



## jmy214

10 year deal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Hoyt slayer said:


> He still has Scott and CBE on his jersey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Definately a CBE sight on that bow.


----------



## Whaack

jmy214 said:


> 10 year deal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Even if it is a $3m 10 year deal that is cool. Likely a lot more than that!


----------



## Putt4Doe

anyone know contract details? The amount of money these guys make amazes me


----------



## miwolverines

Check out @NametheGameTV's Tweet: https://twitter.com/NametheGameTV/status/816305317235617792?s=09


----------



## miwolverines

Putt4Doe said:


> rocket80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What app is this? Pretty cool
Click to expand...

Looks like an archerywire email to me.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

I honestly was expecting some sort of explanation, and him thanking Elite for their partnership over the last few years. I wonder if it was a sour relationship that didn't end well?

Edit: Theres a 12 minute video on Facebook, maybe there is more explanation in that.


----------



## bigbucks170

its like taking your EX back ...for a million dollars ...ahh guess I would too...lol Congrats best of luck


----------



## Irish66

If only Elite would have made a white bow for him lol


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Irish66 said:


> If only Elite would have made a white bow for him lol


They did for his Muskox hunt.


----------



## Halon6Tac

His Elite bows wouldn't hold a tune. That was the 2nd biggest reason for his return.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mikelew87

Mathews bows will double in price in the classifieds...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

What a coincidence.....Levi goes back to Mathews and I just bought a Mathews bow last week. (used but oh well)


----------



## Lazarus

Great video on FB.

Ten years. Good stuff.


----------



## IMN2Archery

bowhuntermitch said:


> I honestly was expecting some sort of explanation, and him thanking Elite for their partnership over the last few years. I wonder if it was a sour relationship that didn't end well?


There was a rumor back numerous months that the folks that made it to the podium where having a hard time getting their money from Elite. Complaints it was taking to long.


----------



## jakep567

http://www.archerywire.com/releases/392402/

He was having problems with elites at vegas in the shootoff his limb shift and he said that made him lose, also bushings getting buried in cams right before shoots...just couldn't count on the bow


----------



## MAD 6

Irish66 said:


> If only Elite would have made a white bow for him lol


They did, that TRX is the ugliest bow I have ever seen. I have to say I lost some respect for the guy when it's obvious he chased the money. He leaves the company who makes the worlds most "shootable" bow to join the company with the biggest marketing/advertising budget - they have so many commercials you start hating them.


----------



## miwolverines

miwolverines said:


> Check out @NametheGameTV's Tweet: https://twitter.com/NametheGameTV/status/816305317235617792?s=09


Acting like you can't afford a bass boat is pretty lame, but whatever....

Levi-I've got a sweet tournament ready Ranger 188vx Comanche for sale on michigansportsman.com....check it out! Lol


----------



## Peedy Wheels

LEVI MORGAN BACK AT MATHEWS

Ten-time Shooter of the Year, Levi Morgan, returns to Mathews’ Pro Staff more confident than ever. 

“When you’re competing at this level, consistency is everything. I need to go into every tournament knowing my bow will hold its tune.” says Morgan. “That’s what I had with Mathews for 15 years. They make the best-tuning, most accurate bows in the world.”

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## bowhuntermitch

jakep567 said:


> http://www.archerywire.com/releases/392402/
> 
> He was having problems with elites at vegas in the shootoff his limb shift and he said that made him lose, also bushings getting buried in cams right before shoots...just couldn't count on the bow


Where did you hear/read/see this?


----------



## tandin93

Here comes the hate. I'll say this thread has a good chance of being locked within a week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xlr8n

MAD 6 said:


> They did, that TRX is the ugliest bow I have ever seen. I have to say I lost some respect for the guy when it's obvious he chased the money. He leaves the company who makes the worlds most "shootable" bow to join the company with the biggest marketing/advertising budget - they have so many commercials you start hating them.


LOL! Yeah, nobody takes a new job to make more money.


----------



## Lazarus

tandin93 said:


> Here comes the hate. I'll say this thread has a good chance of being locked within a week.


This. ^


----------



## Kstigall

Putt4Doe said:


> anyone know contract details? The amount of money these guys make amazes me


I wouldn't put much confidence into what anyone says about contract details unless it's straight from one of the guys/gals that worked the deal. It's generally something that does no one any good to talk about.



Halon6Tac said:


> His Elite bows wouldn't hold a tune. That was the 2nd biggest reason for his return.
> 
> Speculation sprinkled AND it doesn't make sense. If bow can't hold a tune it's most likely the quality of the string and cables. Secondly it could be that the limbs are fading. Either of which are fairly easy fixes for a manufacturer. That cam system is used on many different makes of bows. I seriously doubt that "holding a tune" was anywhere near a major reason for him signing with Mathews.
> 
> I'd be VERY surprised if he's fool enough to bad mouth Elite bows. It couldn't do anything good for him and his family and may hurt him in the future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





IMN2Archery said:


> There was a rumor back numerous months that the folks that made it to the podium where having a hard time getting their money from Elite. Complaints it was taking to long.


It may be true but this is another rumor I wouldn't put much faith into. There can be contract disagreements or there can be "process" flaws in how folks are paid but I don't expect anyone was trying to cheat Levi as that would be a _catastrophic_ mistake. If someone (anyone) did play games with an employees money, any employee, I hope that person would be immediately fired!


----------



## ppkaprince98

*Here you go!!!*


----------



## 4by4buck

tandin93 said:


> Here comes the hate. I'll say this thread has a good chance of being locked within a week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May be locked by the end of the day if too many people get their feelers hurt and need a safe space.


----------



## Xlr8n

ppkaprince98 said:


> *Here you go!!!*
> 
> View attachment 5297105


***yawn*** 4 pages old my friend.


----------



## ppkaprince98

Xlr8n said:


> ***yawn*** 4 pages old my friend.


haha i figured. Didnt feel like looking back.


----------



## RavinHood

He posted that's he's back with Mathews online next he will say he's with tru fire as they are coming out with a back tension


----------



## nicko

Damn traitor!!! This tears it!!!!! I'm throwing out my Levi Morgan tumbler set, Levi Morgan lunchbox, and Levi Morgan bedsheets. I blame Obama for this.


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble

BTTT B4 the lock!!!


----------



## Xlr8n

Good to see an end to this thread!!

Levi back to his old employer. Got a great contract deal. Shooting a bow he likes. Don't see a problem with this in the slightest.

*Like any high demand job, and any other athlete in any other sport, you go with the team or company who writes you the biggest check. 

Anyone here who attempts to fault the dude for making a switch, even if it was partially based on dollars and cents, is full of doo-doo.*


----------



## bhutso

Halon6Tac said:


> His Elite bows wouldn't hold a tune. That was the 2nd biggest reason for his return.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If your 2 track binary won't hold a tune you need new strings not a new bow 

Him saying that was such bologna


----------



## Kstigall

MAD 6 said:


> They did, that TRX is the ugliest bow I have ever seen. I have to say I lost some respect for the guy when it's obvious he chased the money. He leaves the company who makes the worlds most "shootable" bow to join the company with the biggest marketing/advertising budget - they have so many commercials you start hating them.


:chortle: Seriously?!?!?! :chortle: 

"the ugliest bow I have ever seen" is strictly your opinion.

"when it's obvious he chased the money" or maybe he's a young man that made a career decision that he believes is best for his families future.

"makes the worlds most "shootable" bow" and again you express nothing more than your opinion based upon no actual facts............ By the way, you quoted an _advertising _slogan.

:chortle: :chortle: 

I have not yet owned a Mathews or Elite bow and at this time I have no plans to do so in the near or far future.


----------



## 4by4buck

nicko said:


> Damn traitor!!! This tears it!!!!! I'm throwing out my Levi Morgan tumbler set, Levi Morgan lunchbox, and Levi Morgan bedsheets. I blame Obama for this.


Dibs on the lunch box......haha


----------



## bhutso

nicko said:


> Damn traitor!!! This tears it!!!!! I'm throwing out my Levi Morgan tumbler set, Levi Morgan lunchbox, and Levi Morgan bedsheets. I blame Obama for this.


$60 for everything but the sheets?


----------



## rocket80

ppkaprince98 said:


> haha i figured. Didnt feel like looking back.


Still needs to be posted once per page maybe twice


----------



## nicko

bhutso said:


> $60 for everything but the sheets?


SOLD. I'll send you a PM with my paypal address.

The bedsheets are still available. $50 TYD in the lower 48 only. No trades.


----------



## jakep567

bhutso said:


> If your 2 track binary won't hold a tune you need new strings not a new bow
> 
> Him saying that was such bologna


It's not the strings my friend he was having issues with cam bushings and these issues were happening. and had a vegas shootoff where his limb shifted...last thing you want going though your mine is my cam jacked or am I shooting bad. I would leave too


----------



## BillyRay

This was the worst kept secret ever in the archery industry. This thread was started in August about it happening. I doubt today really surprised anyone.


----------



## Jellymon

nicko said:


> SOLD. I'll send you a PM with my paypal address.
> 
> The bedsheets are still available. $50 TYD in the lower 48 only. No trades.


Will you take $5 just for now? I can get you $45 more In about 2 weeks when I get paid.


----------



## Xlr8n

jakep567 said:


> It's not the strings my friend he was having issues with cam bushings and these issues were happening. and had a vegas shootoff where his limb shifted...last thing you want going though your mine is my cam jacked or am I shooting bad. I would leave too


Lets be real about the primary reason he left: * $$$$*

And there's nothing wrong with that. The dude has proven his abilities time and again. If Mathews is willing to offer a seven figure 10 year deal, Levi would be a fool for not seriously considering it. He can set up his kids future and not have to worry about what he'll do when his shoulders give out. 

Outside of keyboard fantasy land, there's not a person here who wouldn't have done the same if it was offered to them.

Congrats to Levi for his accomplishments!


----------



## jakep567

Also anyone saying he's chasing the money so what!!!! everyone on here would chase the money for there family. has anyone ever thought what if he got in a car accident and couldn't shoot a bow again, and didn't chase the money?


----------



## kwanjangnihm

do I have to start eating waffles again?


----------



## GMC46514

I don't have a problem with a man advancing his career and chasing the money. But when you blame it on bow tuning issues, or God, and not the fact that you simply were offered more money.... I have issues with that. Man up, say you wanted more money, and move on.


----------



## Kstigall

BillyRay said:


> This was the worst kept secret ever in the archery industry. This thread was started in August about it happening. I doubt today really surprised anyone.


EXACTLY! "Reliable sources" all over the country were letting friends know the inside scoop. To a lot of people the reason you want the inside scoop is so you can let other folks know _you _ are scoop worthy by those on the inside. It also confirms your friendship with the person that gives you the scoop.


----------



## TheNatural

I'm just happy that The Lord will be now focusing on more serious issues....


----------



## ProXXX

It's business and a career move. It's not about that he can't win without a mathews, because he has won without a mathews. Anyone who is relying on sponsors to make a living and provide for themselves and their families would choose what works the best for them. Mathews is what he started shooting so in my mind I don't have any problem with him going back. Do what's best for yourself and don't worry about what anyone says. People will turn this into so many different angles than what it really is. In the end they decided what was best for them and everyone should respect that. And to that end if people want to shoot a mathews or hoyt, prime, pse, etc go ahead, just shoot and be happy. If your choice is due to Levi or Samantha shooting a particular brand then great if not great.


----------



## nicko

Jellymon said:


> Will you take $5 just for now? I can get you $45 more In about 2 weeks when I get paid.


$5 will get you the pillowcase.


----------



## dinva

GMC46514 said:


> I don't have a problem with a man advancing his career and chasing the money. But when you blame it on bow tuning issues, or God, and not the fact that you simply were offered more money.... I have issues with that. Man up, say you wanted more money, and move on.


He's just earning his money. All part of Mathews marketing. Congrats Levi


----------



## Xlr8n

GMC46514 said:


> I don't have a problem with a man advancing his career and chasing the money. But when you blame it on bow tuning issues, or God, and not the fact that you simply were offered more money.... I have issues with that. Man up, say you wanted more money, and move on.


I don't think he was blaming it on anything as much as he was trying to help sell his new sponsor's product, which is part of the deal. 

He never stated his Elite wouldn't hold a tune. He's just stating his Mathews will. It's all part of the sponsor game.


----------



## miwolverines

Xlr8n said:


> jakep567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the strings my friend he was having issues with cam bushings and these issues were happening. and had a vegas shootoff where his limb shifted...last thing you want going though your mine is my cam jacked or am I shooting bad. I would leave too
> 
> 
> 
> Lets be real about the primary reason he left: * $$$$*
Click to expand...

As Trump would say, "WRONG!"

Didn't you watch the video? God made him do it...


----------



## gvm51

ProXXX said:


> It's business and a career move. It's not about that he can't win without a mathews, because he has won without a mathews. Anyone who is relying on sponsors to make a living and provide for themselves and their families would choose what works the best for them. Mathews is what he started shooting so in my mind I don't have any problem with him going back. Do what's best for yourself and don't worry about what anyone says. People will turn this into so many different angles than what it really is. In the end they decided what was best for them and everyone should respect that. And to that end if people want to shoot a mathews or hoyt, prime, pse, etc go ahead, just shoot and be happy. If your choice is due to Levi or Samantha shooting a particular brand then great if not great.


YES -this is Right On


----------



## rockyw

I'm running out and buy a Mathews.................NOT


----------



## Huntin Hard

AXE6Hunter said:


> He posted that's he's back with Mathews online next he will say he's with tru fire as they are coming out with a back tension


I don't think that's happening. He's posted pictures of him shooting in his jersey and he's got Scott on the shirt and a CBE sight on his bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

Man we had a great train ride on this thread and it's been fun and it may not be done rolling so thanks that I could be apart of it -now roll on


----------



## BillyRay

axe6hunter said:


> he posted that's he's back with mathews online next he will say he's with tru fire as they are coming out with a back tension


*fail!!*


----------



## bigbucks170

Levi could not get me to switch to Mathews but Samantha might have a shot......


----------



## 138104

Ordered a Halon 32, 6" brace, in stone. Just because of Levi.


----------



## samhel

MAD 6 said:


> They did, that TRX is the ugliest bow I have ever seen. I have to say I lost some respect for the guy when it's obvious he chased the money. He leaves the company who makes the worlds most "shootable" bow to join the company with the biggest marketing/advertising budget - they have so many commercials you start hating them.


Even if he did do it just for the money, you're really mad at a guy for being successful enough by his own hard work that you're going to lose respect for him? That's big of ya. 

Also, you cut all Mathews fans real deep when you say the trx is ugly... because that is all that matters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bow shooter

Yea my bushings were bad and my limb shifted that's why I didn't make the shoot off.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

In his facebox video it would have been epic if he actually said he had seen this thread etc etc. No doubt hes heard about it...possibly seen it. But if he mentioned it on that video, we could probably get 30 more pages.

Anyway. I for one, dont care what his reason was/is. No matter what he says people on here are going to spin his words and make it into something its not. The man can pick up any compound....ANY and shoot better then 99% of people on here incuding me. As i see it, with his talent he get to decide his future, not you or the guy next to you...
Theres a quote from the rock "be humble, be hungry, always be the hardest worker in the room" and that my friends reigns true for everything in life. And maybe one day you can write your own future.


----------



## Doofy_13

I can't believe all the people on here bashing him for not coming out and saying it was for money. Who really knows other than Levi what drove him back to Mathews but some of yall are just sad. 

Maybe it was for money, history, or tune-ability. Doesn't matter.


----------



## tandin93

4by4buck said:


> May be locked by the end of the day if too many people get their feelers hurt and need a safe space.


You aren't kidding. The fun is over I'm afraid. Now you will have Elite fanboys upset, Mathews haters will be mad, and Mathews fanboys will be gloating everywhere.lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek

Let's met back here in 10 years and do this again!


----------



## bhutso

sagecreek said:


> Let's met back here in 10 years and do this again!


I'm in


----------



## Kstigall

bigbucks170 said:


> Levi could not get me to switch to Mathews but Samantha might have a shot......


I call :bs: on the "might" part.........



sagecreek said:


> Let's met back here in 10 years and do this again!


It's a date big boy.


----------



## tandin93

sagecreek said:


> Let's met back here in 10 years and do this again!


You sir, have a deal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack

For those that haven't seen it, FB video is pretty cool.

There will be haters, but as somone who puts my faith above all else I am super proud to be called a Christ follower along with him. He took a video about archery and preached the gospel.

Keep it up Levi, you know what REALLY matters!!!


----------



## sagecreek

I could see how giddy they both were about being multi-millionaires for shooting a bow.

I don't blame them, I would be too. The American dream!


----------



## RossRagan

This thread just keeps on giving. Great entertainment for all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

Whaack said:


> For those that haven't seen it, FB video is pretty cool.
> 
> There will be haters, but as somone who puts my faith above all else I am super proud to be called a Christ follower along with him. He took a video about archery and preached the gospel.
> 
> Keep it up Levi, you know what REALLY matters!!!


Same here! I really enjoyed it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmy214

Haha he talked about the leaked photo of his bow on this thread. On BowJunkys podcast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

Whaack said:


> For those that haven't seen it, FB video is pretty cool.
> 
> There will be haters, but as somone who puts my faith above all else I am super proud to be called a Christ follower along with him. He took a video about archery and preached the gospel.
> 
> Keep it up Levi, you know what REALLY matters!!!


Yes very cool


----------



## COArrow

Whaack said:


> For those that haven't seen it, FB video is pretty cool.
> 
> There will be haters, but as somone who puts my faith above all else I am super proud to be called a Christ follower along with him. He took a video about archery and preached the gospel.
> 
> Keep it up Levi, you know what REALLY matters!!!


While also passive aggressively attacking his previous employer;-) he better win more this year since he will have equipment that holds a tune


----------



## nestly

Kstigall said:


> I wouldn't put much confidence into what anyone says about contract details unless it's straight from one of the guys/gals that worked the deal. It's generally something that does no one any good to talk about.


He was pretty candid in the podcast. He confirmed that it's a 10 year deal, and it sounds like there's no provision for Mathews to decrease compensation, but there are provisions for performance based increases. 



Doofy_13 said:


> I can't believe all the people on here bashing him for not coming out and saying it was for money. Who really knows other than Levi what drove him back to Mathews but some of yall are just sad.
> 
> Maybe it was for money, history, or tune-ability. Doesn't matter.


Again, I thought he was about as candid talking about the reasons why he went back as could reasonably be expected. As with Jesse/Hoyt, there was a difference in what Levi needed to be happy, and what Elite needed, and it seemed to be much more about commitment and atmosphere within the company, than money. (not saying money was not also a factor). He talked about all the personnel changes that occurred at Elite, and people he made plans with about the future no longer being there.


----------



## bhutso

Whaack said:


> For those that haven't seen it, FB video is pretty cool.
> 
> There will be haters, but as somone who puts my faith above all else I am super proud to be called a Christ follower along with him. He took a video about archery and preached the gospel.
> 
> Keep it up Levi, you know what REALLY matters!!!


I said this in the comments 

Really enjoyed it 
And whether or not you agree with Christian beliefs people heard the gospel today who otherwise wouldn't have.


----------



## maxxis88

Mikelew87 said:


> Mathews bows will double in price in the classifieds...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And nobody will buy a used Elite even at half price. Kinda sad.


----------



## carlosii

OK all you keyboard kritters, you can get back to work now...the suspenders are over!

Except...I wonder if the rest of them who jumped to Elite with him will jump back too...And what's to become of all the other folks Mathews had on staff, will they still be supported?

I guess we can keep this going for a bit yet till we get those answers.

TTFN


----------



## dnv23

bhutso said:


> I said this in the comments
> 
> Really enjoyed it
> And whether or not you agree with Christian beliefs people heard the gospel today who otherwise wouldn't have.


Yup, good for him. I hope he wins everything he shoots this year.


----------



## tomas4891

maxxis88 said:


> And nobody will buy a used Elite even at half price. Kinda sad.


If people want to drop their elites somewhere I would like to offer my shop as the "landfill" if they need a place to "recycle" their goods! Just sayin! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack

Bttt.

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## Xlr8n

maxxis88 said:


> And nobody will buy a used Elite even at half price. Kinda sad.


I sure hope folks aren't that silly. The quality of existing Elite bows sure isn't going to change based on Levi leaving. 

I'd actually prefer not so many people shoot the same bow as me but I'm not going to make a decision based on that either.

I could honestly give 2 squirts who shoots what.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

jmy214 said:


> Haha he talked about the leaked photo of his bow on this thread. On BowJunkys podcast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

I seen the BJ podcast on my facebox feed. Just at work and havent had time to listen to it.


----------



## XForce Girl

Some guy commented on their video, that he feels sorry for all those people who bought Elite bows because Levi said so.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

I like mathews bows,along with elite and. Shoot and tune a lot of other folks bows for them just before deer season each year.One thing I've come to notice about mathews is they always draw a crowd,just look at anything on archerytalk,they have the biggest amount of threads whether it's pro or con,the largest following of a single thread ,this one,lol they just know how to market their product I guess.


----------



## RossRagan

carlosii said:


> OK all you keyboard kritters, you can get back to work now...the suspenders are over!
> 
> Except...I wonder if the rest of them who jumped to Elite with him will jump back too...And what's to become of all the other folks Mathews had on staff, will they still be supported?
> 
> I guess we can keep this going for a bit yet till we get those answers.
> 
> TTFN


He addressed all of your concerns on the bow junky podcast if you need his perspective 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwanjangnihm

have not bought a new Mathews since the reezen came out - doubt if this will change my mind

I need a 3.5# 32" ATA thumping at 355+IBO to even consider looking - not a dang boat anchor!! (but thats just me)

heck even Martin has a 358 IBO under 4# - C'Mon mathews......... (bowtech riser hybrid lol)


----------



## ppkaprince98

Now that we know what Lord Levi is doing, go back and read the first couple pages of this thread and all the crap we were talking. HAHA


----------



## bowcrete

Just in case someone needs this


----------



## earther

Doofy_13 said:


> I can't believe all the people on here bashing him for not coming out and saying it was for money. Who really knows other than Levi what drove him back to Mathews but some of yall are just sad.
> 
> Maybe it was for money, history, or tune-ability. Doesn't matter.


That is the difference between this sport and many others. The sponsors are the manufacturers which gives you much less leeway in your personal (not just speaking of Levi) credibility simply because there are only two reasons you would make a switch --- money (life management) or product (career management). In most other sports the sponsors are one step removed from the equation so it is easy for a race car driver to give kudos to a sugar water company simply because it really has nothing to do with their success (or lack of) as a driver. 

Ultimately what matters is whether any given professional is winning (or not) with 'winning' being a mix of actual tournament placement but also the social network management, fan base, etc..

Its a fine line to walk and I don't envy those tough decisions that any of the top rank shooters have to make, it isn't simple unless you are purely coin operated.


----------



## Xlr8n

Mr.Wiggles said:


> I like mathews bows,along with elite and. Shoot and tune a lot of other folks bows for them just before deer season each year.One thing *I've come to notice about mathews is they always draw a crowd,just look at anything on archerytalk,they have the biggest amount of threads whether it's pro or con,the largest following of a single thread ,this one,lol they just know how to market their product I guess.*


Any chance it could be that they just make a nice shooting, trouble free bow?? :wink:


----------



## bhutso

Xlr8n said:


> Any chance it could be that they just make a nice shooting, trouble free bow?? :wink:


They absolutely do!!

So do a lot of other companies


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

Xlr8n said:


> Any chance it could be that they just make a nice shooting, trouble free bow?? :wink:


Yes they do,but I could make the best products in the world,and if I'm not promoting them and advertising to the consumer in s method that makes a following, not gonna sell much product.


----------



## iceman14

I hope with Jesse already basically saying the grip sucks and Levi with them now that Mathews will change their grips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCFox

I've been gone for a few days.......what did I miss?

SCFox


----------



## BowBoy78

SCFox said:


> I've been gone for a few days.......what did I miss?
> 
> SCFox


About 25 pages of babbling...lol


----------



## biddz7x

Not surprised


----------



## shootstraight

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Prices went up about ten years ago!


I heard Brandon Reyes is moving to Elite, that would be a great addition for them.


----------



## ex-wolverine

Is that left over when he went to Elite?



bowcrete said:


> Just in case someone needs this
> View attachment 5298625


----------



## shootstraight

Lazarus said:


> Somewhere in the bowels of the internet there is a video of him being interviewed at an ASA where he had switched bows around noon that day. If memory serves he was shooting a C4 and he claimed the one he was shooting came out of tune and he was having to add a bunch of yards.
> 
> Leviticus.........not being a hater here, just pointing this out. :teeth:


Yeah that was a Triumph from what I remember, he was obviously still shooting Mathews.


----------



## Dreamer

Xlr8n said:


> Anyone here who attempts to fault the dude for making a switch, even if it was based on dollars and cents, is full of doo-doo.[/SIZE][/B]


yep.


----------



## Dreamer

iceman14 said:


> I hope with Jesse already basically saying the grip sucks and Levi with them now that Mathews will change their grips.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love how he didn't sugar coat that in the interview. We've all been clamoring for them to fix it for years. It does look kind of bad for a company when a guy says your grips suck so bad he had to wrap the riser


----------



## RossRagan

After listening to the whole BowJunky interview, Levi seems like a pretty down to earth, level headed, straight shooting kind of guy. I don't understand folks coming down on him for making a move that makes a lot of sense for both him and his family as well as Mathews. It seems that he and Samantha share a lot of core values with Matt and Sherry McPherson. I would love to have ten years of job security.


----------



## 48archer

shootstraight said:


> Yeah that was a Triumph from what I remember, he was obviously still shooting Mathews.


From what I was told it happened with an Elite also a year or two ago, he was shooting at the practice range took off the stabilizers and went back and grabbed another bow. It can happen to any brand of bow.


----------



## Doebuster

RossRagan said:


> After listening to the whole BowJunky interview, Levi seems like a pretty down to earth, level headed, straight shooting kind of guy. I don't understand folks coming down on him for making a move that makes a lot of sense for both him and his family as well as Mathews. It seems that he and Samantha share a lot of core values with Matt and Sherry McPherson. I would love to have ten years of job security.


Good post !


----------



## bhutso

RossRagan said:


> After listening to the whole BowJunky interview, Levi seems like a pretty down to earth, level headed, straight shooting kind of guy. I don't understand folks coming down on him for making a move that makes a lot of sense for both him and his family as well as Mathews. It seems that he and Samantha share a lot of core values with Matt and Sherry McPherson. I would love to have ten years of job security.


Jealousy 

Anytime anyone faults a professional figure for making a decision based on money or whatever it may be it's usually just jealousy. Don't like it? Work harder than he did and go beat him.....then people will be talking about you.

There was a time when archery didn't pay his bills 
He is doing what he needs to do keep doing what he loves to do for a job.

Unlike other pro athletes he doesn't make 100s of millions of dollars for what he does and we don't pay that buy ticket purchases to watch him do it. A bow company pays him out of there advertising budget. Which they would have spent on someone else if he wasn't there.

My point is that his success has 0 effect on any off us. So what does it matter. He is a class act, a man of deep faith, a role model, and the best in the world at what he does while remaining humble.

He needs no defense even though You and I provided one

There are only a handful of people in the world that can make a living shooting a bow
That sort of success doesn't get handed to anyone 
You earn it


----------



## Dreamer

bowhuntermitch said:


> I honestly was expecting some sort of explanation, and him thanking Elite for their partnership over the last few years. I wonder if it was a sour relationship that didn't end well?
> 
> Edit: Theres a 12 minute video on Facebook, maybe there is more explanation in that.


I'm just listening to the bowjunky podcast. He hints more than a few times that Elite failed to deliver. Whether that was product, financial, or whatever, no one will ever know.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Dreamer said:


> I'm just listening to the bowjunky podcast. He hints more than a few times that Elite failed to deliver. Whether that was product, financial, or whatever, no one will ever know.


It's sorta like the broadwater podcast. He made some hints, it's just all depends on if you took them or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack

Dreamer said:


> I'm just listening to the bowjunky podcast. He hints more than a few times that Elite failed to deliver. Whether that was product, financial, or whatever, no one will ever know.


Agreed. Sounds like after some leadership changes at Elite not everyone was rowing in the same direction and maybe some failed promises?


----------



## ACE430

I will never believe another word from any PRO again. All you hear is this is the best bow or these are the best arrows. The next time you see them there shooting something completely different. All they want to do is SELL something to someone. They should carry themselves a little higher.


----------



## Whaack

RossRagan said:


> After listening to the whole BowJunky interview, Levi seems like a pretty down to earth, level headed, straight shooting kind of guy. I don't understand folks coming down on him for making a move that makes a lot of sense for both him and his family as well as Mathews. It seems that he and Samantha share a lot of core values with Matt and Sherry McPherson. I would love to have ten years of job security.


My thoughts too.


----------



## 138104

ACE430 said:


> I will never believe another word from any PRO again. All you hear is this is the best bow or these are the best arrows. The next time you see them there shooting something completely different. All they want to do is SELL something to someone. They should carry themselves a little higher.


I would listen carefully to the podcast before passing judgement. It seems Elite did not follow through as they said they would.


----------



## gvm51

RossRagan said:


> After listening to the whole BowJunky interview, Levi seems like a pretty down to earth, level headed, straight shooting kind of guy. I don't understand folks coming down on him for making a move that makes a lot of sense for both him and his family as well as Mathews. It seems that he and Samantha share a lot of core values with Matt and Sherry McPherson. I would love to have ten years of job security.


This is why people cheer for Levi - the bowjunky interview was great and spot on


----------



## bhutso

ACE430 said:


> I will never believe another word from any PRO again. All you hear is this is the best bow or these are the best arrows. The next time you see them there shooting something completely different. All they want to do is SELL something to someone. They should carry themselves a little higher.


It was his job to make you want an elite, now it's his job to make you want a mathews. It's a 10 year deal so it's not like he is going to change his mind again anytime soon.

It's your job as a consumer to purchase products you like, believe in, and work for you. Not just because someone who works there said to


----------



## rocket80

ACE430 said:


> I will never believe another word from any PRO again. All you hear is this is the best bow or these are the best arrows. The next time you see them there shooting something completely different. All they want to do is SELL something to someone. They should carry themselves a little higher.


Only two companies in the last 18 or so years isn't too bad.


----------



## Richard932

bhutso said:


> Jealousy
> 
> Anytime anyone faults a professional figure for making a decision based on money or whatever it may be it's usually just jealousy. Don't like it? Work harder than he did and go beat him.....then people will be talking about you.
> 
> There was a time when archery didn't pay his bills
> He is doing what he needs to do keep doing what he loves to do for a job.
> 
> Unlike other pro athletes he doesn't make 100s of millions of dollars for what he does and we don't pay that buy ticket purchases to watch him do it. A bow company pays him out of there advertising budget. Which they would have spent on someone else if he wasn't there.
> 
> My point is that his success has 0 effect on any off us. So what does it matter. He is a class act, a man of deep faith, a role model, and the best in the world at what he does while remaining humble.
> 
> He needs no defense even though You and I provided one
> 
> There are only a handful of people in the world that can make a living shooting a bow
> That sort of success doesn't get handed to anyone
> You earn it


Pro athlete???? He shoots a bow.... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## RossRagan

ACE430 said:


> I will never believe another word from any PRO again. All you hear is this is the best bow or these are the best arrows. The next time you see them there shooting something completely different. All they want to do is SELL something to someone. They should carry themselves a little higher.


Professional archers are an extension of the marketing department for whichever company they shoot and selling bows is the job of the marketing department. They wouldn't be very successful marketers if they said this bow really sucks so you should go buy a bow from Hoyt because their bows are a lot better than ours. Marketing info is never complete and generally magnifies the positives and hides or minimizes the negatives of their product. It is the job of the consumer (that is us) to do our research and to weigh the info that is provided by the marketers from multiple manufactures, find options that seem to our liking, and then go to the dealers who carry the product we are interested in and compare for ourselves which bow actually fits our style and needs.


----------



## bhutso

Richard932 said:


> Pro athlete???? He shoots a bow....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk



That's what you took out of that?


----------



## Mr. October

Richard932 said:


> Pro athlete???? He shoots a bow....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Exactly. LOL!


----------



## Dreamer

ACE430 said:


> I will never believe another word from any PRO again. All you hear is this is the best bow or these are the best arrows. The next time you see them there shooting something completely different. All they want to do is SELL something to someone. They should carry themselves a little higher.


ask any pro, or any pro staff manager. The only reason these people are paid, or given product is MARKETING. They are paid to rep and ultimately increase sales on product. *Professional archers/pro staffs don't exist if it doesn't produce sales*. Same reason NASCAR would not exist without sponsors. Sponsors pony up money to increase exposure with the ultimate goal of selling more product. This is how pro staffs work in archery.


----------



## micahgtb

Richard932 said:


> Pro athlete???? He shoots a bow....


The definition of athlete, "a person who is trained or skilled in exercises, sports, or games requiring physical strength, agility, or stamina" Shooting a bow on that level requires at least two of those attributes, if not all three. So yes, he is an athlete.


----------



## Richard932

micahgtb said:


> The definition of athlete, "a person who is trained or skilled in exercises, sports, or games requiring physical strength, agility, or stamina" Shooting a bow on that level requires at least two of those attributes, if not all three. So yes, he is an athlete.


Well I guess so.... But it doesn't take much..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## biddz7x

So how long has he been actually shooting a Mathews? Did his elite contract end today?


----------



## DoubleRR

Big Deal!


----------



## bhutso

biddz7x said:


> So how long has he been actually shooting a Mathews? Did his elite contract end today?


All hunting season at least 
He was hunting with the halon 32 which is probably one of the most shocking things in this story to me. He's a big guy and is widely known to be against short ATA bows


----------



## gvm51

On the bowjunky interview Levi states about some more moves coming up, does anybody have any rumors on them?


----------



## bhutso

gvm51 said:


> On the bowjunky interview Levi states about some more moves coming up, does anybody have any rumors on them?


Bigger house


----------



## COArrow

gvm51 said:


> On the bowjunky interview Levi states about some more moves coming up, does anybody have any rumors on them?


Heading to Utah.


----------



## Predator

bhutso said:


> All hunting season at least
> He was hunting with the halon 32 which is probably one of the most shocking things in this story to me. He's a big guy and is widely known to be against short ATA bows



Agree but what would you propose he hunt with? Mathews has unfortunately focused all of their hunting bow design around short and ultra-short hunting bows. And with the crazy heavy design they can hardly afford to do something akin to the e35. The H32 is already a boat anchor - if they made it into a 35" hunting bow you would need a forklift to carry it to your stand. :wink:


----------



## Coug09

Predator said:


> Agree but what would you propose he hunt with? Mathews has unfortunately focused all of their hunting bow design around short and ultra-short hunting bows. And with the crazy heavy design they can hardly afford to do something akin to the e35. The H32 is already a boat anchor - if they made it into a 35" hunting bow you would need a forklift to carry it to your stand. :wink:


They should probably make a 35" Halon and call it the Halon X. I bet we will see it soon [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvm51

I was told they would come at some point on this thread -and they are here


----------



## bhutso

Predator said:


> Agree but what would you propose he hunt with? Mathews has unfortunately focused all of their hunting bow design around short and ultra-short hunting bows. And with the crazy heavy design they can hardly afford to do something akin to the e35. The H32 is already a boat anchor - if they made it into a 35" hunting bow you would need a forklift to carry it to your stand. :wink:


I expected he would hunt with the x or x comp

Now I expect we will soon see a video from Levi that explains how the halon 32 holds like a 35 inch bow and has a similar string angle lol


----------



## novich69

sagecreek said:


> Let's met back here in 10 years and do this again!


Im in! Too bad all the funsuckers are ruining a fun thread. Good luck Levi,you have earned everything you get.


----------



## gvm51

novich69 said:


> Im in! Too bad all the funsuckers are ruining a fun thread. Good luck Levi,you have earned everything you get.


Yes is all true


----------



## GHTiger

Happy for him and Samantha. I believe all of us would love to be financially secure by doing something we love. They seem very genuine on the video. This should be a great year for tournament archery especially with all of the new faces shooting for each company. Elite has added some incredible depth and talent and Mathews has some top high end talent. It should be fun to watch this year play out.


----------



## Predator

Coug09 said:


> They should probably make a 35" Halon and call it the Halon X. I bet we will see it soon [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Except it's not primarily marketed as a hunting bow - has a bare bow weight of 4.94lbs (go get the forklift) and has a price tag that is $200 higher than the H32s. Not much of a market for the X as a hunting bow I'm afraid - which is probably why they want Levi hunting with the H32 - have to push the flagship hunting bow with your (by far) highest paid archery.


----------



## Predator

bhutso said:


> Now I expect we will soon see a video from Levi that explains how the halon 32 holds like a 35 inch bow and has a similar string angle lol


LOL - probably. Has to sell the H32 as that's the bread and butter for Mathews - the target bows are lucky if they aren't losing product lines. The money is made with the flagship hunting bows.


----------



## Coug09

Predator said:


> Except it's not primarily marketed as a hunting bow - has a bare bow weight of 4.94lbs (go get the forklift) and has a price tag that is $200 higher than the H32s. Not much of a market for the X as a hunting bow I'm afraid - which is probably why they want Levi hunting with the H32 - have to push the flagship hunting bow with your (by far) highest paid archery.


There's plenty of people hunting with Halon X's and Chill X's

The weight thing has been beat to death (forklift, boat anchor, etc). The weight seems to bother some on paper but there are thousands that do not seem to mind. The bows shoot very well and have been a very big hit. Mathews realizes the weight isn't as big of an issue as AT makes it. They've chosen to build a bow that's built like a tank that's as tough as they come. How many limb issues have you seen on Halons? There's a method to the madness, and if they're not your cup of tea, that's fine. No big deal here, everyone shoots what they like. That's the beauty of archery, there's so many choices and none of them are right or wrong!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09

Predator said:


> the target bows are lucky if they aren't losing product lines.


Expand on this thought if you don't mind?

Mathews probably has the most complete target lineup to date with two 35" bows, a 37" and a 40". The Chill X will probably be dropped in the near future. 

Mathews target lines are safe. Especially with them signing arguably the two biggest names in the archery game. If nothing else, they're going to get better



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

Predator said:


> Agree but what would you propose he hunt with? Mathews has unfortunately focused all of their hunting bow design around short and ultra-short hunting bows. And with the crazy heavy design they can hardly afford to do something akin to the e35. The H32 is already a boat anchor - if they made it into a 35" hunting bow you would need a forklift to carry it to your stand. :wink:


The H32 has a phenomenal string angle for a 32" ATA bow. I knew it was good but I didn't realize how good it was until I shot some other 32" ATA bows alongside it. 
As for the weight... I think everyone would be surprised at how many manufacturers lie about the weight of their bows... if you put them on a scale bare bow I guarantee you will be shocked by quite a few...I know I was. Like that M7 you loved so much...I would almost bet a years pay it is almost the same weight as the H32 or heavier. Mathews is the only manufacturer with a heavy bow that actually tells the truth about the weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

Coug09 said:


> Expand on this thought if you don't mind?
> 
> Mathews probably has the most complete target lineup to date with two 35" bows, a 37" and a 40". The Chill X will probably be dropped in the near future.
> 
> Mathews target lines are safe. Especially with them signing arguably the two biggest names in the archery game. If nothing else, they're going to get better
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happily. It's simple economics. The all-in cost to design, market, produce, distribute and sell bows isn't cheap and you simply need volume to make them profitable. Yes, you can jack up the unit price to try to make up for the lack of volume but it's often simply not enough. The target market is very limited in the US compared to the hunting market and they just don't move a high volume of target bows so the product line profitability is typically going to be very low (if not a loss) compared to the hunting lines. It's the primary reason smaller brands don't offer target lines at all or are reluctant to get into that market until they feel they have enough scale to move a higher volume of those bows. It's for similar reasons that you rarely find bow shops stocking target bows - they simply cost too much and they don't move well enough to take the risk. They would rather the manufacturer sit on the inventory and take the risk.


----------



## Predator

Ryjax said:


> The H32 has a phenomenal string angle for a 32" ATA bow. I knew it was good but I didn't realize how good it was until I shot some other 32" ATA bows alongside it.
> As for the weight... I think everyone would be surprised at how many manufacturers lie about the weight of their bows... if you put them on a scale bare bow I guarantee you will be shocked by quite a few...I know I was. Like that M7 you loved so much...I would almost bet a years pay it is almost the same weight as the H32 or heavier. Mathews is the only manufacturer with a heavy bow that actually tells the truth about the weight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Won't debate you on the string angle - agree that the string angle on the Halon doesn't seem nearly as bad as the ATA would imply.

On the weight, that's quite a bit of confidence that you'd bet an entire year's pay. Just went and picked up one of my M7's that's bare bow (for sale at some point) and it feels like a night and day diff from the weight of the H32 I shot bare bow. I don't have both bows and a scale handy or I'd probably take you up on that bet. I'm assuming you would employ a VERY liberal interpretation of "almost the same weight" to have any chance to win that bet.


----------



## shollz

I'll never understand how guys say people do it for the money and that's it. The fact the someone can earn a living and support a family shooting a bow is phenomenal. You should shake their hand and say "Well Done!" Not a person on here wouldn't shoot X ,Y, or Z bow company if you were handed a pile of cash and free bows. Congrats Levi, you've earned it


----------



## PT1911

bhutso said:


> I expected he would hunt with the x or x comp
> 
> Now I expect we will soon see a video from Levi that explains how the halon 32 holds like a 35 inch bow and has a similar string angle lol


I would think it probably does.....or maybe even more? Physical ATA doesn't mean squat. It's tangent edge of cam to tangent edge of cam at full draw that matters. With those big cams on the H32 it probably is equal to at LEAST a 35" ATA bow with normal size cams.

I can tell you for a fact, the Halon X Comp at 37" ATA is only 1/4" shorter cam to cam at full draw than a 39" Prime STX One.


----------



## biddz7x

So how much money do yous think bow manufacturers make yearly? I bet most of yous aren't even close at guessing.


----------



## Ryjax

Predator said:


> Won't debate you on the string angle - agree that the string angle on the Halon doesn't seem nearly as bad as the ATA would imply.
> 
> On the weight, that's quite a bit of confidence that you'd bet an entire year's pay. Just went and picked up one of my M7's that's bare bow (for sale at some point) and it feels like a night and day diff from the weight of the H32 I shot bare bow. I don't have both bows and a scale handy or I'd probably take you up on that bet. I'm assuming you would employ a VERY liberal interpretation of "almost the same weight" to have any chance to win that bet.


Lol I said I would almost bet that. I tested 3 M6Zs the other day...all of them were around 4.85# while all 3 H32s I tested where right around 4.75#. The M6 I tested last year was 4.84#, and I bet your M7 isn't far off from that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

shollz said:


> I'll never understand how guys say people do it for the money and that's it. The fact the someone can earn a living and support a family shooting a bow is phenomenal. You should shake their hand and say "Well Done!" Not a person on here wouldn't shoot X ,Y, or Z bow company if you were handed a pile of cash and free bows. Congrats Levi, you've earned it


I agree 100% and suspect most others on this thread do too. Doesn't mean people aren't going to find things to talk about related to a big move like this - obviously they did for going on 160 pages! :mg:

But I think Levi and Sam are awesome and congratulate them on a move they seem really happy and comfortable with.


----------



## bhutso

biddz7x said:


> So how much money do yous think bow manufacturers make yearly? I bet most of yous aren't even close at guessing.


One hundred baggilinian dollars and 14 cents give or take


----------



## jonathan

biddz7x said:


> So how much money do yous think bow manufacturers make yearly? I bet most of yous aren't even close at guessing.


About $25 million for mathews according to google


----------



## eljugador

Jesus has yet to tell me which bow to shoot. Until that happens, I shall continue to race what I brung and, perhaps, wander the Earth for a spell.


----------



## bhutso

eljugador said:


> Jesus has yet to tell me which bow to shoot. Until that happens, I shall continue to race what I brung and, perhaps, wander the Earth for a spell.


There is no book of Bowtech,elite,Hoyt,Pearson,bear,obsession,Oneida,expedition,or pse
There is a book of Mathew 
Jesus has spoken


----------



## eljugador

bhutso said:


> There is no book of Bowtech,elite,Hoyt,Pearson,bear,obsession,Oneida,expedition,or pse
> There is a book of Mathew
> Jesus has spoken


I'm waiting for the movie.


----------



## bhutso

eljugador said:


> I'm waiting for the movie.


http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8ewBAC8RsW5W0dZt46rsTo0DPm06yFIL


----------



## Dreamer

bhutso said:


> There is no book of Bowtech,elite,Hoyt,Pearson,bear,obsession,Oneida,expedition,or pse
> There is a book of Mathew
> Jesus has spoken


that right there is funny


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

The argument about heavy bows just makes me chuckle everytime I hear it .I carried a 9 lb rifle for years before I bow hunted and it was nice and steady to shoot because of the weight.

I've owned all kinds of light bows and plent of heavier ones,it really makes no difference as far as carrying them around while hunting you'll never notice the weight.I only had 2 or 3 of the lighter bows that would hold on target as good as the heavier ones.

When is the last t Ike your hunting buddy looked at you and said "damn I'm too tired to go hunting because my bow weighs a few more ounces than my last one"....lol I think not!


----------



## pinwheeled

shollz said:


> I'll never understand how guys say people do it for the money and that's it. The fact the someone can earn a living and support a family shooting a bow is phenomenal. You should shake their hand and say "Well Done!" Not a person on here wouldn't shoot X ,Y, or Z bow company if you were handed a pile of cash and free bows. Congrats Levi, you've earned it


Why because the world revolves around money, Literally.

If You doing it just for the love of he sport then it does not matter what you shoot for a bow. If your make a living at shooting a bow it becomes more then just a passion or for the enjoyment of it. You have to be good and you have to produce. That puts added pressure the normal shooter does not know. If you can do that with a smile on your face then your more marketable. Matthews is doing it for financial reasons. Or are they doing it just because they love the Morgans I love my job and look forward to going to work every day. But there is a reason that I work where I work. It pays more.


----------



## RossRagan

ACE430 said:


> I will never believe another word from any PRO again. All you hear is this is the best bow or these are the best arrows. The next time you see them there shooting something completely different. All they want to do is SELL something to someone. They should carry themselves a little higher.


Oh...wait a minute....this was sarcasm. I got it now...


Well, things seem to have slowed here a bit; guess I'll just mosey along then. Don't think this'll get to 200 but Y'all have a 300-30X day.


----------



## pinwheeled

Mr.Wiggles said:


> The argument about heavy bows just makes me chuckle everytime I hear it .I carried a 9 lb rifle for years before I bow hunted and it was nice and steady to shoot because of the weight.
> 
> I've owned all kinds of light bows and plent of heavier ones,it really makes no difference as far as carrying them around while hunting you'll never notice the weight.I only had 2 or 3 of the lighter bows that would hold on target as good as the heavier ones.
> 
> When is the last t Ike your hunting buddy looked at you and said "damn I'm too tired to go hunting because my bow weighs a few more ounces than my last one"....lol I think not!


One of many things that makes me laugh about this thread. You are correct. My gun that I have to carry everyday is just under 10 lbs, so a 5 lbs or less bow no issues here.


----------



## bstring

Mr.Wiggles said:


> The argument about heavy bows just makes me chuckle everytime I hear it .I carried a 9 lb rifle for years before I bow hunted and it was nice and steady to shoot because of the weight.
> 
> I've owned all kinds of light bows and plent of heavier ones,it really makes no difference as far as carrying them around while hunting you'll never notice the weight.I only had 2 or 3 of the lighter bows that would hold on target as good as the heavier ones.
> 
> When is the last t Ike your hunting buddy looked at you and said "damn I'm too tired to go hunting because my bow weighs a few more ounces than my last one"....lol I think not!


Well said. If you look closely at these little girls they are crying about just a few ounces. That's what makes it even more funny. Grown men whining about nothing. It would be hilarious to be at their hunting camp and call them out in front of all their friends. "Why don't you stay in today. You must be exhausted from that long walk from your truck with your 4.83# bow. Rest up and you can go tomorrow. We will let someone's daughter carry it to your stand for you tomorrow. Or get a forklift


----------



## shootstraight

bstring said:


> Well said. If you look closely at these little girls they are crying about just a few ounces. That's what makes it even more funny. Grown men whining about nothing. It would be hilarious to be at their hunting camp and call them out in front of all their friends. "Why don't you stay in today. You must be exhausted from that long walk from your truck with your 4.83# bow. Rest up and you can go tomorrow. We will let someone's daughter carry it to your stand for you tomorrow. Or get a forklift


It's not that obviously. I don't know about you but I weigh every bow I get, I have a certain weight I want them when they're set up. That weight is always the same give or take an ounce or two. When a bow starts out 3/4 pound heavier than normal then it's harder to keep it where I'm used to. I do find it interesting that the bow that solidified Mathews in the hunting market was the "Ultralight", 3.2 lbs if I remember right.

With that said Obsession has definitely overstated weights before, haven't tried one since 2015 but I do remember my Addiction was advertised as 4.2 lb and weighed 4.8 lb.


----------



## bhutso

How a bow aims has as more to do with where the weight is distributed than just how much it weights. Heavier is not a bad thing. Even if it's more than you are use to because if you shoot it you will get use to it. Only thing with the halons is that they are very top heavy and that just makes them a little tougher to balance. A lighter bow to start with is just easier to add the weight where you want it. And takes less Back weight to balance it. I do understand that isn't something most hunters think about or try to accomplish but on the target side balance is key


----------



## dnv23

I personally don't mind the weight of the Mathews bows but I can see why people would. If you don't like the weight don't buy one, simple.


----------



## bhutso

dnv23 said:


> I personally don't mind the weight of the Mathews bows but I can see why people would. If you don't like the weight don't buy one, simple.


But it what Levi shoots now so we have to buy them


----------



## sagecreek

This thread just got Heavy. lain:


----------



## Lazarus

sagecreek said:


> This thread just got Heavy. lain:


Not so much heavy, just out of balance. lain:


----------



## biddz7x

jonathan said:


> About $25 million for mathews according to google


I was thinking about 40-65 million.


----------



## mikesmith66

ACE430 said:


> I will never believe another word from any PRO again. All you hear is this is the best bow or these are the best arrows. The next time you see them there shooting something completely different. All they want to do is SELL something to someone. They should carry themselves a little higher.


So what would you have them say ?


----------



## spike camp

mikesmith66 said:


> So what would you have them say ?


How about the truth?
Something like this:

Hi,I'm Levi. I went back to Mathews for the money....not because of thing called god,or because my Elite lost its tune.
Plane and simple,I switched for the money.
Matter of fact,when I switched companies last year I was banking on the fact that Mathews would offer me an amount in the near future that no one could pass up.
So,I did what anyone would do that wants fat stacks...I followed the money!


----------



## ppkaprince98

I think Im more pissed that Levi and Sam did a video about the move and never mentioned this thread. We put a lot of wasted time into this and we got nothing.


----------



## Irish66

spike camp said:


> How about the truth?
> Something like this:
> 
> Hi,I'm Levi. I went back to Mathews for the money....not because of thing called god,or because my Elite lost its tune.
> Plane and simple,I switched for the money.
> Matter of fact,when I switched companies last year I was banking on the fact that Mathews would offer me an amount in the near future that no one could pass up.
> So,I did what anyone would do that wants fat sacks...I followed the money!


LOL , That would be hilarious


----------



## bhutso

spike camp said:


> How about the truth?
> Something like this:
> 
> Hi,I'm Levi. I went back to Mathews for the money....not because of thing called god,or because my Elite lost its tune.
> Plane and simple,I switched for the money.
> Matter of fact,when I switched companies last year I was banking on the fact that Mathews would offer me an amount in the near future that no one could pass up.
> So,I did what anyone would do that wants fat stacks...I followed the money!


If you listen to his explanation I believe he is telling the truth 
He never said money wasn't part of it only that it isn't the only factor. I think that would ring true for anyone.
Money is great unless what you have to do to get it makes you miserable 

As for Your God comment
You don't have to believe but for those who do He is as real to us as he is fake to you 
If a person chooses to live by what they believe is Gods will you have no more right to criticize them as they have to criticize your lack of belief


----------



## Whaack

Richard932 said:


> Well I guess so.... But it doesn't take much..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


:mg::mg::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:

Wow. Troll much?


----------



## Whaack

spike camp said:


> How about the truth?
> Something like this:
> 
> Hi,I'm Levi. I went back to Mathews for the money....not because of thing called god,or because my Elite lost its tune.
> Plane and simple,I switched for the money.
> Matter of fact,when I switched companies last year I was banking on the fact that Mathews would offer me an amount in the near future that no one could pass up.
> So,I did what anyone would do that wants fat stacks...I followed the money!



You should try being less jaded at the world. Having that small of view of people and the world around you has got to be a heavy burden to carry around all day. :darkbeer:


----------



## spike camp

Hi God,it's Levi again...
I'm praying to you today to ask your help with a decision.
Should I stay with Elite....or take what's probably the largest salary ever paid out for shooting arrows?

What's that you say....take the money?


Ok,God...thanks for the advice.


----------



## sagecreek

spike camp said:


> Hi God,it's Levi again...
> I'm praying to you today to ask your help with a decision.
> Should I stay with Elite....or take what's probably the largest salary ever paid out for shooting arrows?
> 
> What's that you say....take the money?
> 
> 
> Ok,God...thanks for the advice.


Don't laugh. God gets 10% of that.


----------



## bhutso

spike camp said:


> Hi God,it's Levi again...
> I'm praying to you today to ask your help with a decision.
> Should I stay with Elite....or take what's probably the largest salary ever paid out for shooting arrows?
> 
> What's that you say....take the money?
> 
> 
> Ok,God...thanks for the advice.


Hi Levi it's spike camp 

No I don't believe in God but I think I should be lord of your life
Yeah yeah I also know your spiritual life 
And all your inner thoughts


----------



## sagecreek

ppkaprince98 said:


> I think Im more pissed that Levi and Sam did a video about the move and never mentioned this thread. We put a lot of wasted time into this and we got nothing.


They mentioned the thread. Leaked photo of his TRX hid in the back room of his local shop.


----------



## mikesmith66

spike camp said:


> How about the truth?
> Something like this:
> 
> Hi,I'm Levi. I went back to Mathews for the money....not because of thing called god,or because my Elite lost its tune.
> Plane and simple,I switched for the money.
> Matter of fact,when I switched companies last year I was banking on the fact that Mathews would offer me an amount in the near future that no one could pass up.
> So,I did what anyone would do that wants fat stacks...I followed the money!


I was more interested in ACE430's ideas on what pro's should say about the products they use. The money comments are 160 pages old now.


----------



## spike camp

mikesmith66 said:


> I was more interested in ACE430's ideas on what pro's should say about the products they use. The money comments are 160 pages old now.



Hey...I'm trying to get this beech to 200 pages.


----------



## spike camp

bhutso said:


> Hi Levi it's spike camp
> 
> No I don't believe in God but I think I should be lord of your life
> Yeah yeah I also know your spiritual life
> And all your inner thoughts




Lord of life,spiritual thoughts and inner thoughts are the easy part.
It's reality that's the kicker.


----------



## spike camp

sagecreek said:


> Don't laugh. God gets 10% of that.


Sheesh...I could've helped ol' Levi with that decision for around 5%.
Believing gets expensive!


----------



## mikesmith66

spike camp said:


> Hey...I'm trying to get this beech to 200 pages.


Who gets post # 4000 ??


----------



## mtn3531

Well...


----------



## mtn3531

Do I win a prize? Lol


----------



## bhutso

spike camp said:


> Lord of life,spiritual thoughts and inner thoughts are the easy part.
> It's reality that's the kicker.


Actually reality is real easy here 

He said it's his business 
He said he wanted to do what's best for his family and future 
He talked about the money 
It is always a factor and he didn't hide from it 
He also believes in God and he seeks God before making decisions 
Lots of people do that and it's reality to us 
What you say doesn't change that 

If money was all that matters everyone would be lined up to sneak drugs across the border up there ass.

It's always a factor 
It's not everything though


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

He should take that money and start the Levi Morgan Archery For Youth. And put it into school archery programs.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> He should take that money and start the Levi Morgan Archery For Youth. And put it into school archery programs.


I honestly hope you read this Levi... TC.


----------



## mtn3531

bstring said:


> Well said. If you look closely at these little girls they are crying about just a few ounces. That's what makes it even more funny. Grown men whining about nothing. It would be hilarious to be at their hunting camp and call them out in front of all their friends. "Why don't you stay in today. You must be exhausted from that long walk from your truck with your 4.83# bow. Rest up and you can go tomorrow. We will let someone's daughter carry it to your stand for you tomorrow. Or get a forklift


When you are packing a bow 10+ miles a day into the backcountry chasing elk then ounces do matter. A lot. Ounces equals pounds and pounds equals pain. When you walk a couple hundred yards to a tree stand and then sit all day with your bow on a hanger, then the weight is irrelevant. We could make jokes about the weight of your bow as well in camp, if you could ever get to it. We'd probably have to send a search party, maybe even two. One to carry you, one for your bow that you don't want to take another step with at 10k feet.


----------



## spike camp

bhutso said:


> Actually reality is real easy here
> 
> He said it's his business
> He said he wanted to do what's best for his family and future
> He talked about the money
> It is always a factor and he didn't hide from it
> He also believes in God and he seeks God before making decisions
> Lots of people do that and it's reality to us
> What you say doesn't change that
> 
> If money was all that matters everyone would be lined up to sneak drugs across the border up there ass.
> 
> It's always a factor
> It's not everything though



I wasn't necessarily referring to Levi's reality.


----------



## PT1911

sagecreek said:


> They mentioned the thread. Leaked photo of his TRX hid in the back room of his local shop.


Yeah Levi seemed NOT happy at all about that. I'm guessing that person who took the pic (unauthorized) no longer works there....


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

PT1911 said:


> Yeah Levi seemed NOT happy at all about that. I'm guessing that person who took the pic (unauthorized) no longer works there....


Of course he wasn't happy. It pin pointed his family. And they should be banned from here as well. I don't doubt he would move his family. He shouldn't have to deal with that.


----------



## mikesmith66

PT1911 said:


> Yeah Levi seemed NOT happy at all about that. I'm guessing that person who took the pic (unauthorized) no longer works there....


There are only 4 people who work there. The owner, his wife on occasion, his son, and a guy that helps. And they were all there this past weekend lol.


----------



## tandin93

sagecreek said:


> Don't laugh. God gets 10% of that.


Now that's funny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## attackone

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> He should take that money and start the Levi Morgan Archery For Youth. And put it into school archery programs.


Good idea and all but what is going to do for money then?


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

attackone said:


> Good idea and all but what is going to do for money then?


Didn't mean it all exactly. It would leave his legacy long after he's gone. I'm sure that would be humbling to him.


----------



## bhutso

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> Didn't mean it all exactly. It would leave his legacy long after he's gone. I'm sure that would be humbling to him.


I'll just say I believe him when he says he is a follower of Jesus 
And I believe he will find some way to leave his mark outside of shooting a bow.
How he does that is up to him


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

bhutso said:


> I'll just say I believe him when he says he is a follower of Jesus
> And I believe he will find some way to leave his mark outside of shooting a bow.
> How he does that is up to him


True


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

bhutso said:


> I'll just say I believe him when he says he is a follower of Jesus
> And I believe he will find some way to leave his mark outside of shooting a bow.
> How he does that is up to him


His fan club would be unprecedented like no other.


----------



## bhutso

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> His fan club would be unprecedented like no other.


No doubt


----------



## Huntin Hard

PT1911 said:


> Yeah Levi seemed NOT happy at all about that. I'm guessing that person who took the pic (unauthorized) no longer works there....


More than just workers go back there. When I bought my bow from them and was setting the peep height, I went back where Levi was talking about to set it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCArcher

If I was hiding my new bow in the back room of a place I might cover it with a jacket or something.


----------



## PT1911

Huntin Hard said:


> More than just workers go back there. When I bought my bow from them and was setting the peep height, I went back where Levi was talking about to set it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't doubt that. But what he said in the podcast was that he was shooting after hours in a locked store. Can't be too hard to figure it out after that.......


----------



## bstring

mtn3531 said:


> When you are packing a bow 10+ miles a day into the backcountry chasing elk then ounces do matter. A lot. Ounces equals pounds and pounds equals pain. When you walk a couple hundred yards to a tree stand and then sit all day with your bow on a hanger, then the weight is irrelevant. We could make jokes about the weight of your bow as well in camp, if you could ever get to it. We'd probably have to send a search party, maybe even two. One to carry you, one for your bow that you don't want to take another step with at 10k feet.


Lol. Ok here we go. Mr. I walk sooooo far out in the wilderness I can't handle a 8 ounces increase of my bow. Maybe you should take that tape off the center of your glasses that would save you and your nerd friends a couple of ounces. Or maybe your pocket protector with all your pens in it. I just wish some of you girls could go back in time and complain to some of your grandfathers about how heavy your 4.5 pound bow is. You would be laughed at by them. Since you can't maybe you could go to the gym and pick up the 5 lb dumbbell and tell everyone in there how heavy IT IS. Then make a suggestion they get lighter weights because I have to carry them ALL THE WAY OVER TO THE BENCH. IF it were a 4.2 pound weight it would be so much easier. Hahaha. Ya here that grandpa. 
My wife said they were having a sale at Victoria secret. Maybe you could pick you up some panties there.
Yes you win the prize. Biggest girl on AT today. Congrats


----------



## Irish66

bstring said:


> Lol. Ok here we go. Mr. I walk sooooo far out in the wilderness I can't handle a 8 ounces increase of my bow. Maybe you should take that tape off the center of your glasses that would save you and your nerd friends a couple of ounces. Or maybe your pocket protector with all your pens in it. I just wish some of you girls could go back in time and complain to some of your grandfathers about how heavy your 4.5 pound bow is. You would be laughed at by them. Since you can't maybe you could go to the gym and pick up the 5 lb dumbbell and tell everyone in there how heavy IT IS. Then make a suggestion they get lighter weights because I have to carry them ALL THE WAY OVER TO THE BENCH. IF it were a 4.2 pound weight it would be so much easier. Hahaha. Ya here that grandpa.
> My wife said they were having a sale at Victoria secret. Maybe you could pick you up some panties there.
> Yes you win the prize. Biggest girl on AT today. Congrats


wow, someone took they're dose of testosterone this morning.


----------



## sagecreek

I think both Levi threads are about to get the :closed_2:


----------



## bhutso

It was nice being a part of this with everyone!!!

Too bad it's about to get locked


----------



## Jellymon

bstring said:


> Lol. Ok here we go. Mr. I walk sooooo far out in the wilderness I can't handle a 8 ounces increase of my bow. Maybe you should take that tape off the center of your glasses that would save you and your nerd friends a couple of ounces. Or maybe your pocket protector with all your pens in it. I just wish some of you girls could go back in time and complain to some of your grandfathers about how heavy your 4.5 pound bow is. You would be laughed at by them. Since you can't maybe you could go to the gym and pick up the 5 lb dumbbell and tell everyone in there how heavy IT IS. Then make a suggestion they get lighter weights because I have to carry them ALL THE WAY OVER TO THE BENCH. IF it were a 4.2 pound weight it would be so much easier. Hahaha. Ya here that grandpa.
> My wife said they were having a sale at Victoria secret. Maybe you could pick you up some panties there.
> Yes you win the prize. Biggest girl on AT today. Congrats


Considering our grandfathers hunted with 2lb recurves they would probably not like a 5lb bare bow even more than us.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

sagecreek said:


> I think both Levi threads are about to get the :closed_2:


They should be. And certain things should've disappeared with in minutes.


----------



## kwanjangnihm

you guys are the best


----------



## MNarrow

In before lock


----------



## spike camp

bstring said:


> Lol. Ok here we go. Mr. I walk sooooo far out in the wilderness I can't handle a 8 ounces increase of my bow. Maybe you should take that tape off the center of your glasses that would save you and your nerd friends a couple of ounces. Or maybe your pocket protector with all your pens in it. I just wish some of you girls could go back in time and complain to some of your grandfathers about how heavy your 4.5 pound bow is. You would be laughed at by them. Since you can't maybe you could go to the gym and pick up the 5 lb dumbbell and tell everyone in there how heavy IT IS. Then make a suggestion they get lighter weights because I have to carry them ALL THE WAY OVER TO THE BENCH. IF it were a 4.2 pound weight it would be so much easier. Hahaha. Ya here that grandpa.
> My wife said they were having a sale at Victoria secret. Maybe you could pick you up some panties there.
> Yes you win the prize. Biggest girl on AT today. Congrats



Ya know,I'm 6'-210 of pure muscle
Kind guy that builds houses,moves big ass rocks all the time...pretty strong.

I also hunt backcountry every year. My last bull was 8 miles in,and my cow this year was 4 miles in.
The kind of physical exertion required to do these things is immense.
I've packed out over 20 Elk so far,camps in and out on my back every season so I'm extremely familiar with heavy loads. 

I've also carried heavy bows, and now carry one that's 3.2 bare. I'll tell you, from one strong guy to another(assuming you're a toughy) that I absolutely appreciate less ounces, wherever they come from.
Every single step, that extra pound adds up. When it's time to run,after Elk, at altitude it matters even more. After 10 mile days, and having that extra pound in your hands for the vast majority of those miles...it all adds up to more fatigue.

Now, I'm not sure how much fatigue you personally encounter with your style of hunting in Louisiana, or wherever else you may hunt....but I guarantee a few weeks straight chasing Bulls in highcountry terrain at altitude, you'd quickly realize and appreciate the benifits of less ounces wherever you can cut them.


----------



## Apexhunter82

Can't get link or image attached ...... but just announced on trufires instagram Levi to shoot new release to be debuted at ata 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apexhunter82

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp

Does Alvin remind anyone of someone?


----------



## sagecreek

Apexhunter82 said:


> View attachment 5303921
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yuck


----------



## Xlr8n

bstring said:


> Lol. Ok here we go. Mr. I walk sooooo far out in the wilderness I can't handle a 8 ounces increase of my bow. Maybe you should take that tape off the center of your glasses that would save you and your nerd friends a couple of ounces. Or maybe your pocket protector with all your pens in it. I just wish some of you girls could go back in time and complain to some of your grandfathers about how heavy your 4.5 pound bow is. You would be laughed at by them. Since you can't maybe you could go to the gym and pick up the 5 lb dumbbell and tell everyone in there how heavy IT IS. Then make a suggestion they get lighter weights because I have to carry them ALL THE WAY OVER TO THE BENCH. IF it were a 4.2 pound weight it would be so much easier. Hahaha. Ya here that grandpa.
> My wife said they were having a sale at Victoria secret. Maybe you could pick you up some panties there.
> Yes you win the prize. Biggest girl on AT today. Congrats


The good folks here get it to 161 pages and now finally have a verified answer from Levi to discuss, and you're gonna attempt to get the thread locked with some lame-duck keyboard-hero type post? Dude.


----------



## tandin93

Irish66 said:


> wow, someone took they're dose of testosterone this morning.


Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

Xlr8n said:


> The good folks here get it to 161 pages and now finally have a verified answer from Levi to discuss, and you're gonna attempt to get the thread locked with some lame-duck keyboard-hero type post? Dude.


So much work about to go down the tubes.lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

Apexhunter82 said:


> View attachment 5303921
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The trufire levihorn?


----------



## bstring

Xlr8n said:


> The good folks here get it to 161 pages and now finally have a verified answer from Levi to discuss, and you're gonna attempt to get the thread locked with some lame-duck keyboard-hero type post? Dude.


Your right. I apologize. I just have a hard time with people clamoring over 8 oz. But you know that already. I will refrain from further comments on this. Let's please continue. 
LEVI ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## sagecreek

Levi Train to Tru-Fire lain:


----------



## bhutso

bstring said:


> Your right. I apologize. I just have a hard time with people clamoring over 8 oz. But you know that already. I will refrain from further comments on this. Let's please continue.
> LEVI ROCKS!!!!!


I forgive you


----------



## dnv23

Lazarus said:


> Not so much heavy, just out of balance. lain:


And the grip sucks. Lol


----------



## MI1

The grip that sucks is the bear LS6 with the stupid extra riser piece in front of it. Just god awful feeling.

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## jmy214

I think I said he was signing with FeraDyne


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimb2

Been reading some of this thread. My question is, just how many of you are paying some manufacturer to let you advertise their product and wear their shirt? You get 10 percent off to be on a pro-staff and then talk about someone making a living shooting. My hats off to anyone who can make a living doing what they enjoy, not to many people get that opportunity.


----------



## namozine

Trufire ???
I'd just as soon shoot an Allen from Walmart...


----------



## Topper1018

So we were all decoyed by the shooter jersey with Scott and CBE on it!!!!! 

I feel betrayed. 

Wait...I shoot axcel and carter...


----------



## jmy214

Topper1018 said:


> So we were all decoyed by the shooter jersey with Scott and CBE on it!!!!!
> 
> I feel betrayed.
> 
> Wait...I shoot axcel and carter...


Haha right. I'm a truball / axcel guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowcrete

For the butt hurt ,who cares obviously most haven't seen the video he posted,he is an honest person


----------



## bhutso

jimb2 said:


> Been reading some of this thread. My question is, just how many of you are paying some manufacturer to let you advertise their product and wear their shirt? You get 10 percent off to be on a pro-staff and then talk about someone making a living shooting. My hats off to anyone who can make a living doing what they enjoy, not to many people get that opportunity.


Good post!

When it comes to archery it's almost impossible to get paid a living wage by simply shooting a bow. Guys like Levi and the other big names are trying to change that. They don't have anyone to fight for them. 
He even hinted/came right out and said in the podcast that he went to elite in part to prove that shooters can move the needle for bow companies. 
It's a business choice. It is about money....how could it not be? And how could you fault that? Money still isn't the only factor....do you think other companies weren't after him? He could have gotten a life changing amount of money from any major company. 

He is the guy. The micheal Jordan or tiger woods of archery 
Hopefully he is paving the way for future archers to be able to make a living shooting a bow. He hosted his own tournament last year with prizes for one tournament that really good archers wouldn't make shooting a year of ASA. 
I suspect with Mathews in the mix the OPA will only get bigger


----------



## biddz7x

Does he work on his own equipment?


----------



## K9popo76

bowcrete said:


> View attachment 5304833


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

This made me LOL!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

The podcast is long, but well worth listening to. Gave me something to pass the time driving to work.


----------



## joffutt1

biddz7x said:


> So how long has he been actually shooting a Mathews? Did his elite contract end today?


Elite amended his contract to be able to hunt the fall with Mathews equipment but couldn't promote or announce the move until Jan 1.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau

I was completely wrong about Trufire. Didn't think they stood a chance. Doesn't seem like that long ago I was in their garage where they built them all

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimb2

We'll be seeing all kinds of reviews on Trufire releases soon.


----------



## Dreamer

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> Of course he wasn't happy. It pin pointed his family. And they should be banned from here as well. I don't doubt he would move his family. He shouldn't have to deal with that.


He lists where he lives in all his bio's... I think it was more of the fact that they blew his OPSEC that he was disappointed in. I for one enjoyed that part of the podcast, because it showed Levi was riding the train with us the whole time :mg:


----------



## kwanjangnihm

bstring said:


> I just have a hard time with people clamoring over 8 oz.


Mathews Wake 5.4#s My Hyperlite is 3.45#'s 31 ounce difference

My old Ultramax was 3.5 lbs loved that bow!!

Why have bows gone to 4-5 pounds now? 

Why do we have high tech carbon bows weighing 4-5 pounds? Aren't they hollow?

Yea Mathews has some speed bows, but they come at a cost - low brace height 5". 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## AZSpaniol

Mathews post on instagram 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

The real reason Levi left elite










Can't stand this guy


----------



## bigbucks170

^^^^ yes


----------



## The Southpaw

The guy that leaked a pic of Levi's trx doesn't work at the shop. It was someone who was in the back paper tuning, saw the bow and took the pic. Levi was not happy about it at all, but he was in fault for leaving his bow there.


----------



## 138104

Levi stated he left it in a backroom that only employees had access to. 

Anyway, the specs on Sam's Avail were impressive - 60#, 26" draw length, 350 grain arrow, 290's fps.


----------



## The Southpaw

I go back there all of the time, and I'm not an employee. Its where people test new bows and, paper tune, or chronograph.


----------



## Coug09

Isn't jmy214 the guy that posted the picture originally?

I'm too lazy to go back and find where it was posted the first time? Whoever it was, has some 'splaining to do! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Southpaw

I have no idea who who posted the picture. I was in the shop last week and the owners son was telling me about it. They said Levi was not happy about it (Obviously), But they've always let people back there to shoot and they can't stop because it's where they paper tune everyone's bows. The bow has been there for a month and a half, he keeps 3 or 4 bows there at all times.


----------



## mikesmith66

The Southpaw said:


> I have no idea who who posted the picture. I was in the shop last week and the owners son was telling me about it. They said Levi was not happy about it (Obviously), But they've always let people back there to shoot and they can't stop because it's where they paper tune everyone's bows. The bow has been there for a month and a half, he keeps 3 or 4 bows there at all times.


As soon as I saw the pic show up on here a couple weeks ago, I knew the exact wall it was hanging on haha. Couldn't figure out why he would leave it there. I bet he won't do that again in 2026 !


----------



## 138104

Well, only going off what Levi said on the podcast. Interesting though...


----------



## COArrow

I heard he might drop his last name and just go by "Levi" going forward.


----------



## Whaack

bhutso said:


> The real reason Levi left elite
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306825
> 
> 
> Can't stand this guy


Oh sheesh. Ya, I'd leave too. :zip:


----------



## jmy214

Haha I'm in south central Indiana. But I'll take the blame for posting the pic. However I didn't do it first. I just made the connection between the arrows in the quiver and the ones he posted on instagram. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmy214

WV Nailz said:


> I'm just going to leave this here. Maybe Levi's, never know.
> View attachment 5198681


Here you go. WV Nailz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmy214

The interwebz is awesome too. With some simple research I can tell you this guy is one of two people from WV that leaked this photo. Maybe Levi would trade me his V37 to know who it was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarhead1

jarhead1 said:


> It's official , he's with Mathews again !


Told you this a month ago . Should have listened to me . I know!


----------



## Xlr8n

bhutso said:


> The real reason Levi left elite
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306825
> 
> 
> Can't stand this guy


Boo...Yawn.


----------



## biddz7x

joffutt1 said:


> Elite amended his contract to be able to hunt the fall with Mathews equipment but couldn't promote or announce the move until Jan 1.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good insight. Thanks!


----------



## bhutso

Xlr8n said:


> Boo...Yawn.


I see what you did there 

Nice!


----------



## petertom

Levi just farted.................Its on Yahoo


----------



## bhutso

petertom said:


> Levi just farted.................Its on Yahoo


"It smelled like cinnamon rolls" - bowjunky media


----------



## Coug09

jmy214 said:


> Here you go. WV Nailz.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good work detective! Lol. Sorry for thinking it was you, I just knew you had a lot of details. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwanjangnihm

bhutso said:


> The real reason Levi left elite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stand this guy


same here ukey:


----------



## joffutt1

jmy214 said:


> The interwebz is awesome too. With some simple research I can tell you this guy is one of two people from WV that leaked this photo. Maybe Levi would trade me his V37 to know who it was.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What shop was this again? I'm from WV and am assuming it was up north since he was from PA but since he was traveling to Ohio to hunt could have shot on the way through.


----------



## jmy214

joffutt1 said:


> What shop was this again? I'm from WV and am assuming it was up north since he was from PA but since he was traveling to Ohio to hunt could have shot on the way through.


Sportsmans Refuge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1

jmy214 said:


> Sportsmans Refuge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah good ol Morgantown. Thanks.

Never shot there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow

bump to #200


----------



## Kstigall

shootstraight said:


> I heard Brandon Reyes is moving to Elite, that would be a great addition for them.


Nahhh, blue and white doesn't go with his skin complexion.



bowcrete said:


> For the butt hurt ,who cares obviously most haven't seen the video he posted,he is an honest person
> View attachment 5304833


:chortle: :chortle: I know a couple of guys that would require emptying it and a couple of speed loaders!




bhutso said:


> "It smelled like cinnamon rolls" - bowjunky media


With just a slight hint of dead fish to establish it's manliness.


Brackett is with Elite? ukey:


----------



## MiStickSlinger

All these pros moving around and still no word on where the Ice Man will land


----------



## Whaack

MiStickSlinger said:


> All these pros moving around and still no word on where the Ice Man will land


^^^^:icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:


----------



## blazinsoles

Keep it rolling guys. Your only 40 pages shy of the OG/OB thread. Could Levi possibly be bigger than OG?! :mg:


Im switching to paper from plastic. I like the nostalgic feel.


----------



## gvm51

Is it true Levi is using a trufire release?


----------



## bhutso

gvm51 said:


> Is it true Levi is using a trufire release?


Yep


----------



## bhutso

MiStickSlinger said:


> All these pros moving around and still no word on where the Ice Man will land


Lol 


I bet tru fire let him go to pick up Levi 
He is probably hurting right now


----------



## Xlr8n

MiStickSlinger said:


> All these pros moving around and still no word on where the Ice Man will land


Nicely played! lol


----------



## MNarrow

ttt


----------



## bowcrete

In for 200


----------



## MNarrow

Samantha just had a total meltdown on Facebook today. Something about how she is a vegan or vegetarian now or something and people are giving her a hard time.


----------



## bowcrete

MNarrow said:


> Samantha just had a total meltdown on Facebook today. Something about how she is a vegan or vegetarian now or something and people are giving her a hard time.


Trolling are we ?


----------



## ghostgoblin22

MNarrow said:


> Samantha just had a total meltdown on Facebook today. Something about how she is a vegan or vegetarian now or something and people are giving her a hard time.


it wasn't a meltdown nor is she going vegan, she's just eating no meats for a week


----------



## Xlr8n

OMG! How did the Levi thread slip all the way to the bottom of page 2 of General Archery! Get back up there! lol


----------



## jdaf

bowcrete said:


> For the butt hurt ,who cares obviously most haven't seen the video he posted,he is an honest person
> View attachment 5304833


I have to borrow this.... this needs to come to work with me!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biddz7x

Needs a bump


----------



## gvm51

The Levi train is on a slow roll - just a bump to kept it rolling -


----------



## gvm51

Post 5000 is here rol on roll on


----------



## gvm51

gvm51 said:


> Post 5000 is here rol on roll on


Well almost 5000 it's only 4100 posts roll on


----------



## tandin93

Here is one just for old times sake...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwanjangnihm

tandin93 said:


> Here is one just for old times sake...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Missing the drama - had to give in too .........


----------



## GuntherChaconne

I heard from a trusted source that he's going to Bowtech


----------



## shootstraight

GuntherChaconne said:


> I heard from a trusted source that he's going to Bowtech


Boy, he wasn't with Mathews very long..


----------



## GHTiger

I'm hearing Hopkins might be landing with Expedition Archery. Jeff could bring instant credibility to a young company and he would definitely be the big dog on staff. These young companies need someone to be the face of their company. Allen Connor gave New Breed instant credibility by winning and at least being on the podium.


----------



## mjt27

What sight is this?


----------



## MNarrow

bowcrete said:


> Trolling are we ?


Dang, you caught me!!!!!!!


----------



## Garceau

GHTiger said:


> I'm hearing Hopkins might be landing with Expedition Archery. Jeff could bring instant credibility to a young company and he would definitely be the big dog on staff. These young companies need someone to be the face of their company. Allen Connor gave New Breed instant credibility by winning and at least being on the podium.


Nope - bet ya a beer not.


----------



## Grnmtn

Jeff to Bowtech as well I bet


----------



## XForce Girl

MNarrow said:


> Samantha just had a total meltdown on Facebook today. Something about how she is a vegan or vegetarian now or something and people are giving her a hard time.


Stop starting crap about things you know nothing about.


----------



## spike camp

XForce Girl said:


> Stop starting crap about things you know nothing about.


Isn't that what this thread is entirely about?


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

I'm curious as to the new now mathews will release at the a t a show,maybe a Levi inspired 3d rig .wouldnt that be neat?


----------



## sagecreek

ghostgoblin22 said:


> right, this thread has a high school gossip feel to it...bunch of damn kids spitting out nonsense for no damn reason


Damn straight lain: Oh, wait, that is the Gold Tip Thread.


----------



## XForce Girl

spike camp said:


> Isn't that what this thread is entirely about?


True, 
But lots of folks are getting pretty mad about all the Hate. Go check out Greg Pooles post from last night on FB.


----------



## sagecreek

I really don't see all that much hating going on.


----------



## joffutt1

spike camp said:


> Isn't that what this thread is entirely about?


No. it's about speculating about someone making a bow move. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22

XForce Girl said:


> True,
> But lots of folks are getting pretty mad about all the Hate. Go check out Greg Pooles post from last night on FB.


its because they're lives suck so they have to spew their hate to someone so they can make themselves feel better, bunch of damn cowards


----------



## clifflowe

ghostgoblin22 said:


> right, this thread has a high school gossip feel to it...bunch of damn kids spitting out nonsense for no damn reason


Now we're not one to go around spreading rumors, no really we're just not the gossiping kind, you'll never hear one of us repeating gossip, so you better be sure--------


----------



## ghostgoblin22

sagecreek said:


> I really don't see all that much hating going on.


not talking about this thread, its coming from all different directions.


----------



## shootstraight

ghostgoblin22 said:


> its because they're lives suck so they have to spew their hate to someone so they can make themselves feel better, bunch of damn cowards


98% of this thread is tongue in cheek,in other words an attempt at humor. So my advice is...


----------



## sagecreek

ghostgoblin22 said:


> not talking about this thread, its coming from all different directions.


I think I've trained myself to ignore some of that stuff. Keeps my blood pressure down.


----------



## ghostgoblin22

shootstraight said:


> 98% of this thread is tongue in cheek,in other words an attempt at humor. So my advice is...
> [URL=http://s1190.photobucket.com/user/Shootstraight/media/archery/1A73F337
> 
> I'm fine, and like I said above its not just this thread, its coming in different directions and I'm not even specifically talking about levi or Samantha, I'm talking about all the archers who have switched bow companies....but this thread for sure feels like some high school bs...


----------



## ghostgoblin22

sagecreek said:


> I think I've trained myself to ignore some of that stuff. Keeps my blood pressure down.


si senor


----------



## GMC46514

I thought that myself reading comments on Poole's post. people saying to put the "haters" on blast.... and I think to myself, isn't doing that hypocritical and counter productive to the cause? I mean... if you really want people to not hate... don't live a public life because every tom, dick, and harry is going to have a differing opinion, and some will be negative. with that being said... some people went a bit overboard with the negativity. but... not my problem. I got my own issues to worry about.


----------



## sagecreek

Calling the haters out is not going to get them to stop anyways.


----------



## Dreamer

Garceau said:


> Nope - bet ya a beer not.


pray tell?


----------



## bhutso

sagecreek said:


> Calling the haters out is not going to get them to stop anyways.


My thoughts as well when I read Greg pooles rant. Not mention that if you read through comments on Facebook there are a few trolls but when they pop up supports do go after them..... they all need to ignore the negative stuff because I can tell you if my goal is to piss you off getting pissed off isnt going to deter me lol


----------



## GuntherChaconne

I hate haters


----------



## Crow Terminator

I saw Greg's post and read it. When I saw it, I knew it would be controversial. I understand where he is coming from with it though. Venting may not stop the thing you are venting about, but some times it sure feels good to say what's on your mind and not hold anything back.


----------



## ghostgoblin22

Crow Terminator said:


> I saw Greg's post and read it. When I saw it, I knew it would be controversial. I understand where he is coming from with it though. Venting may not stop the thing you are venting about, but some times it sure feels good to say what's on your mind and not hold anything back.


exactly, sometimes you need to tell the outside hate to stfu, its get old


----------



## bstring

WHAT???? This was on the 2nd page. Ttt


----------



## RodneyLtd

Who is Levi?


----------



## COArrow

RodneyLtd said:


> Who is Levi?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4633497


----------



## BARBWIRE

Lol Good one.


COArrow said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4633497


----------



## swampcruiser

BARBWIRE said:


> Lol Good one.


Exactly, just as much a part of the cost as Lakosky's and all.


----------



## RodneyLtd

COArrow said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4633497


Got it. Levi is (from the super cypher AT decoder ring) code for Field & Steam (the magazine not the clothes apparently).
Thanks!


----------



## pinwheeled

Page 3 come on. The quiver sniffers and all the Matthews haters let this get that far down the road?


----------



## kwanjangnihm

fanboys go home, or standing in line for the Leviticus Signature bow???


----------



## miwolverines

pinwheeled said:


> Page 3 come on. The quiver sniffers and all the Matthews haters let this get that far down the road?


Sorry man...I'm a Mathews hater, through and through...but this parties lost it's luster. 

Who's going to ATA? We can continue to discuss there...


----------



## 138104

Ttt


----------



## sagecreek

:rip: oh great Levi thread


----------



## gvm51

The Levi Train is stalled - just a little bump to kept it rolling


----------



## tandin93

sagecreek said:


> :rip: oh great Levi thread


We should have a memorial service...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

Here, this one is a little better.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

tandin93 said:


> Here, this one is a little better.
> View attachment 5324633
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just came by to say well done sir 
And pay my respects 

RIP Levi Morgan back to Mathews? Thread 
Thanks for the memories


----------



## tandin93

bhutso said:


> Just came by to say well done sir
> And pay my respects
> 
> RIP Levi Morgan back to Mathews? Thread
> Thanks for the memories


Thank you for all your help in making this into the epic thread that it became.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProXXX

Two things: those cams are as big as his head and just let the subject rest


----------



## biddz7x

So if money is equal does he still go back to Mathews? My guess is yes


----------



## shootstraight

biddz7x said:


> So if money is equal does he still go back to Mathews? My guess is yes


Levi's going to Mathews? No way!!!!


----------



## Lazarus

Unsubscribing. Sadly, this topic just never has developed into much. Nothing to see here.


----------



## biddz7x

shootstraight said:


> Levi's going to Mathews? No way!!!!


Clearly you don't understand my question! I'm asking if money is not an issue would he still have chosen Mathews over elite or any other company. Just had to simplify that a bit for ya.


----------



## pinwheeled

biddz7x said:


> Clearly you don't understand my question! I'm asking if money is not an issue would he still have chosen Mathews over elite or any other company. Just had to simplify that a bit for ya.[/QUOTE
> 
> Let me simplify this for you. Have you heard of sarcasm? This entire thread became that.


----------



## V-TRAIN

biddz7x said:


> Clearly you don't understand my question! I'm asking if money is not an issue would he still have chosen Mathews over elite or any other company. Just had to simplify that a bit for ya.


it would have never been equal, at least if you knew how to negotiate. at some point a price would be reached by one company that would not be matched by the other.
it is all about the money and nothing to do with the brand, he switched to true fire releases also, that is a better indicator. lol


----------



## sagecreek

Mathews likes TV shows. They get better market exposure. I'm sure Name the Game has better ratings now than it did 3 years ago.


----------



## COArrow

Why is there the assumption Elite wanted to resign him? Might have got what they needed and no longer saw value in continuing the relationship.


----------



## Predator

biddz7x said:


> So if money is equal does he still go back to Mathews? My guess is yes


The answer is yes for certain. They made that pretty clear IMO - fit was at least as important, if not more so, than the money.


----------



## gvm51

Why is Levi still on the Elite web site,on the SHOOTABILITY part of the web site?


----------



## kurtzgreg1561

I heard he was picked up by NERF. LOL


Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1

COArrow said:


> Why is there the assumption Elite wanted to resign him? Might have got what they needed and no longer saw value in continuing the relationship.


B/c you clearly haven't listened to how it went down on the bowjunky podcast.


----------



## joffutt1

biddz7x said:


> So if money is equal does he still go back to Mathews? My guess is yes



Levi went back b/c a lot of people who were at Elite when he arrived had left. Mathews offered him a long term deal that was unprecedented. Was money a big factor? Sure. But the idea of having good equipment with people you already knew and trust was extremely important.


----------



## bowcrete

Life is alot more comfortable around money/and people ya know


----------



## joffutt1

bowcrete said:


> Life is alot more comfortable around money/and people ya know


This may be the most accurate post I've ever read on AT.


----------



## COArrow

joffutt1 said:


> B/c you clearly haven't listened to how it went down on the bowjunky podcast.


I didn't see a pod cast that had Elite in it. I don't think they addressed it. My point being return on investment might not be favorable if the cost is too high and they got a lot out of him at his peak and saw no further value. If Elite did participate in a podcast I will check it out. I was only aware Levi had one and believe he was already signed with his new company when it was done.


----------



## shootstraight

bowcrete said:


> Life is alot more comfortable around money/and people ya know


But if you remember he didn't leave shaking everyone's hands, he left in the midst of a lawsuit for breach on contract, did he not?


----------



## sagecreek

shootstraight said:


> But if you remember he didn't leave shaking everyone's hands, he left in the midst of a lawsuit for breach on contract, did he not?


Yes he did.


----------



## joffutt1

COArrow said:


> I didn't see a pod cast that had Elite in it. I don't think they addressed it. My point being return on investment might not be favorable if the cost is too high and they got a lot out of him at his peak and saw no further value. If Elite did participate in a podcast I will check it out. I was only aware Levi had one and believe he was already signed with his new company when it was done.


He stated that he spoke with Eric Griggs and they amended his contract so that he could hunt/film for the following 2016 season with the mathews bows but not to announce or promote mathews until the end of his contract on Jan. 1. 

Elite wanted to keep him but he went back to the comfort of people that were still at mathews along with a contract that had never been done before.


----------



## Predator

joffutt1 said:


> B/c you clearly haven't listened to how it went down on the bowjunky podcast.


Absolutely correct.


----------



## Predator

At this point, since it is readily available, some of you should clearly listen to the entire podcast and their facetime videos before making uninformed and/or errantly speculative comments here (or do yourself a favor and don't comment at all).


----------



## COArrow

Predator said:


> At this point, since it is readily available, some of you should clearly listen to the entire podcast and their facetime videos before making uninformed and/or errantly speculative comments here (or do yourself a favor and don't comment at all).


If speculative and uninformed comments weren't allowed your post count would be zero. Also sounds like Elite was professional and courteous in ending the relationship but the podcasts are of a sponsored well paid former employee and it doesn't sound like Elite spoke on any of them. Who here is the one actually speculating?


----------



## shootstraight

COArrow said:


> If speculative and uninformed comments weren't allowed your post count would be zero. Also sounds like Elite was professional and courteous in ending the relationship but the podcasts are of a sponsored well paid former employee and it doesn't sound like Elite spoke on any of them. Who here is the one actually speculating?


Lmao, ok that was funny. 

With that said, I guess they just traded Levi for Brackett.


----------



## COArrow

shootstraight said:


> Lmao, ok that was funny.
> 
> With that said, I guess they just traded Levi for Brackett.


I don't think that is the only person they signed, but if Levi starts to slip or new talent hits the scene, big money long contract is a huge risk.


----------



## Predator

COArrow said:


> If speculative and uninformed comments weren't allowed your post count would be zero. Also sounds like Elite was professional and courteous in ending the relationship but the podcasts are of a sponsored well paid former employee and it doesn't sound like Elite spoke on any of them. Who here is the one actually speculating?


Wow - shocking that you lob in childish immature attacks any time your ridiculous posts are questioned - defines you frankly. Elite doesn't need to speak in a podcast for the truth to be contained therein and I don't expect that elite will ever speak about the matter in the podcast. The entire matter was handled in a professional and courteous matter by all involved (Mathews, elite and the Morgans). At this point none of them need people who don't know the facts and won't even take the time to learn what they are here on AT making up stuff that isn't true. All parties involved will move on in a professional manner and do their part to contribute to this industry. Probably time for you to move on too :wink:


----------



## Predator

shootstraight said:


> Lmao, ok that was funny.
> 
> With that said, I guess they just traded Levi for Brackett.


You should do yourself a favor and refrain from lowering yourself to his pathetic level.

And need I state the obvious and say that trade was NOT a good trade for Elite. ukey:


----------



## COArrow

Predator said:


> Wow - shocking that you lob in childish immature attacks any time your ridiculous posts are questioned - defines you frankly. Elite doesn't need to speak in a podcast for the truth to be contained therein and I don't expect that elite will ever speak about the matter in the podcast. The entire matter was handled in a professional and courteous matter by all involved (Mathews, elite and the Morgans). At this point none of them need people who don't know the facts and won't even take the time to learn what they are here on AT making up stuff that isn't true. All parties involved will move on in a professional manner and do their part to contribute to this industry. Probably time for you to move on too :wink:


Please, you are the last person to give an educated post. Your whole thread is speculation. I just called you out for being full of nonsense. This whole thread is based on speculation and was fun until you went all "predator" on it. You make AT lame...


----------



## joffutt1

COArrow said:


> Please, you are the last person to give an educated post. Your whole thread is speculation. I just called you out for being full of nonsense. This whole thread is based on speculation and was fun until you went all "predator" on it. You make AT lame...


Your not doing yourself any favors, bud.

Time to bow out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COArrow

joffutt1 said:


> Your not doing yourself any favors, bud.
> 
> Time to bow out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am doing AT a favor and 99% of its members. They all feel the same way


----------



## Predator

COArrow said:


> Please, you are the last person to give an educated post. Your whole thread is speculation. I just called you out for being full of nonsense. This whole thread is based on speculation and was fun until you went all "predator" on it. You make AT lame...


I oft wondered what grade of elementary school you are in but it's not worth my time and I'm not going to continue to engage with you further in your childish rants. If you don't like what I have to say PLEASE put me on your ignore list so AT doesn't have to put up with your crap. I have listened to the entire podcast - you have not. Nothing I heard in the podcast is speculation on my part. Since you haven't listened to the podcast it's quite obvious to everyone that you are the one that is full on speculation and nonsense. Go listen to the entire podcast and then if you'd like to come back and have an educated and mature conversation on the topic feel free - until then do everyone a favor....


----------



## shootstraight

Predator said:


> You should do yourself a favor and refrain from lowering yourself to his pathetic level.
> 
> And need I state the obvious and say that trade was NOT a good trade for Elite. ukey:


It was funny, like you never speculate...riiiggghhtt.


----------



## Predator

Moving on from the ridiculous....if we want to talk reasonable speculation I would think that maybe more than half of the future value has to do with the combination of the hunting show and Levi's quest for the Super Slam. Hunting shows frankly reach way more of the buying population than 3D does. Most of the population of bowhunters that would be in the market for a Mathews (or other bow) have no clue what's going on in tournament archery but many like to watch the hunting shows. Combine that with the Super Slam which is an impressive and notable accomplishment and I know I'd want to be the brand representing him when he achieves it. He's on pace to be the youngest to ever do it too (although he slowed his pace just a bit and there is some kid I'd never before heard of that is really young and will probably break that record if Levi does set it - at least according to Levi). Also interesting that Mathews asked Levi if he'd consider going back and getting some of the animals he's already ticked off on the list with a Mathews bow since it would be even more meaningful if he was able to get every one of them with a Mathews.


----------



## Bbd16

Predator said:


> The answer is yes for certain. They made that pretty clear IMO - fit was at least as important, if not more so, than the money.


Did u really think he was going to come out and say yea it's all about the money? Of course he tried to make it clear equipment is the reason he changed. That's his job now. Just like he said yea I ahoot my stops all the way out. It has huge benefits. I hate fighting jumpy cams. And Now all the sudden he LIKES a tighter valley and much more holding weight. Makes ya wonder a little huh?


----------



## Predator

shootstraight said:


> It was funny, like you never speculate...riiiggghhtt.


Well, maybe occasionally - lol. But we all know the info is out there now so it's amazing how many people are continuing to make comments that make no sense to those who have actually done the research. I had my own speculations that were proven wrong when I listened to the podcast and, to a lesser extent, the facebook video. I frankly thought money was about it until I heard their perspective on a number of things that informed the decision (not that money wasn't important as they pointed out themselves).


----------



## Predator

Bbd16 said:


> Did u really think he was going to come out and say yea it's all about the money? Of course he tried to make it clear equipment is the reason he changed. That's his job now. Just like he said yea I ahoot my stops all the way out. It has huge benefits. I hate fighting jumpy cams. And Now all the sudden he LIKES a tighter valley and much more holding weight. Makes ya wonder a little huh?


No I didn't but he also didn't even come close to trying to make it all about the equipment. I likewise take the equipment stuff with a grain of salt as they are paid to prop up the equipment. That said, some of the comments about fit and options could certainly be plausible and wouldn't necessarily be relevant for many but might have been very much so for them. The real insight though was in the revolving door issues at elite, the relationships. the support, the history, the long term nature of the commitment etc. which were all areas he expanded on and given his character that was clearly not stuff he was making up or being paid to say from a marketing perspective at all. In retrospect they aren't all that surprising but it was enlightening and clearly played a significant role in their decision making process.


----------



## Bbd16

Predator said:


> No I didn't but he also didn't even come close to trying to make it all about the equipment. I likewise take the equipment stuff with a grain of salt as they are paid to prop up the equipment. That said, some of the comments about fit and options could certainly be plausible and wouldn't necessarily be relevant for many but might have been very much so for them. The real insight though was in the revolving door issues at elite, the relationships. the support, the history, the long term nature of the commitment etc. which were all areas he expanded on and given his character that was clearly not stuff he was making up or being paid to say from a marketing perspective at all. In retrospect they aren't all that surprising but it was enlightening and clearly played a significant role in their decision making process.


If elite payed him an extra 10 mil on top of what Mathews offered you would have never seen a podcast


----------



## Predator

Bbd16 said:


> If elite payed him an extra 10 mil on top of what Mathews offered you would have never seen a podcast


Probably not but that means nothing. If there isn't a huge diff in money then other factors come into play. On a per annum basis we don't have a clue how they compared and it sounded pretty clear that Levi began to pursue the relationship with Mathew before even getting into the money side and it doesn't sound like he went back to elite and tried to get them into a bidding war (perhaps he did and we don't know about it but it doesn't sound like it). Sounds like he made his decision and then went back to elite and informed them of his intent. And clearly he knew elite wasn't' going to "pay him an extra 10 mil" to stay with them. Elite might not have been as good a fit but I don't suspect the company is run by total morons.


----------



## Irish66

coarrow said:


> i am doing at a favor and 99% of its members. They all feel the same way


yep


----------



## shootstraight

Bottom line, Levi is a salesman for whatever company he shoots for. His job is to promote and bring recognition to that brand. As a good salesman he will make sure he says what the company wants him too.


----------



## Bbd16

shootstraight said:


> Bottom line, Levi is a salesman for whatever company he shoots for. His job is to promote and bring recognition to that brand. As a good salesman he will make sure he says what the company wants him too.


Absolutely just like when he left the first time "oh I just grabbed an elite bow and was blown away I didn't even know if they wanted me or not" I played pro golf for several years and several pga events as well. I can assure you through all my sponsors with different clubs it's 95% money and 5% everything else idc what sport it is. I can feel "at home" with whatever company puts the most food on the table. Him and Jesse both said MULTIPULE times "I had to do what is best for my family. This is my job" that's as clear as anything


----------



## Makaveli

Ttt


----------



## sagecreek

#levitrainto200


----------



## Whaack

I just keep coming back to the fact I can't believe how many people live their life following money. Levi is the top shooter in the industry. He could go anywhere he wanted and get paid anything he wanted. It's not about the money and those that keep saying it is are, or never have been:

1. at the top of any field of skill
2. live desperate money hungry lives
3. both 1 and 2


----------



## Whaack

In a parralell universize.....

Local truck dealership....

Levi - hi can I help you sir?
AT memeber - yes I'm looking for a new truck.

Levi - Well great, happy to help you. Let me show you this truck.
AT member - no, I would prefer not to be "sold" anything, even though you know a lot more about trucks than I do.

Levi - ok, well, can I ask you what type of truck you're looking for?
AT member - sure, I want a truck that can tow a lot of weight.

Levi - ok, how about this truck, it has the largest towing capacity in its class.
AT member - I don't believe you, you are just sayign that because you get paid to say that.

Levi - well, actually its true, regardless if I am being paid to say it or not. me being a sales person doesn't take away from my knowledge of the product or that the truck does have the largest towing capacity.

AT member - I don't believe you. You only get paid to say that.
AT member - leave me alone, I know more than you. You're just a paid mouthpiece.

:iamwithstupid:


----------



## rattlinman

This fella is asking for the Levi threads to stop!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4639977&page=2

I say we let this one die and focus our efforts on his thread....just for fun. :wink:


----------



## sagecreek

You guys have to watch this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Puob4jMJUc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## shootstraight

Whaack said:


> In a parralell universize.....
> 
> Local truck dealership....
> 
> Levi - hi can I help you sir?
> AT memeber - yes I'm looking for a new truck.
> 
> Levi - Well great, happy to help you. Let me show you this truck.
> AT member - no, I would prefer not to be "sold" anything, even though you know a lot more about trucks than I do.
> 
> Levi - ok, well, can I ask you what type of truck you're looking for?
> AT member - sure, I want a truck that can tow a lot of weight.
> 
> Levi - ok, how about this truck, it has the largest towing capacity in its class.
> AT member - I don't believe you, you are just sayign that because you get paid to say that.
> 
> Levi - well, actually its true, regardless if I am being paid to say it or not. me being a sales person doesn't take away from my knowledge of the product or that the truck does have the largest towing capacity.
> 
> AT member - I don't believe you. You only get paid to say that.
> AT member - leave me alone, I know more than you. You're just a paid mouthpiece.
> 
> :iamwithstupid:


Yeah, pretty much! I would drive every truck I like and research from every angle, gather all the info I can then make an intelligent decision based on my research. I would consider what the salesman had to say but he is just that, a saiesman for said brand, not a salesman for trucks in general. He has his own interests in mind before mine! 

Oh, and guess what? He's working for that dealership cause he makes a better commission there or sells more trucks there.


----------



## shootstraight

sagecreek said:


> You guys have to watch this
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Puob4jMJUc&feature=youtu.be


Lol, nice!


----------



## GMC46514

Whaack said:


> In a parralell universize.....
> 
> Local truck dealership....
> 
> Levi - hi can I help you sir?
> AT memeber - yes I'm looking for a new truck.
> 
> Levi - Well great, happy to help you. Let me show you this truck.
> AT member - no, I would prefer not to be "sold" anything, even though you know a lot more about trucks than I do.
> 
> Levi - ok, well, can I ask you what type of truck you're looking for?
> AT member - sure, I want a truck that can tow a lot of weight.
> 
> Levi - ok, how about this truck, it has the largest towing capacity in its class.
> AT member - I don't believe you, you are just sayign that because you get paid to say that.
> 
> Levi - well, actually its true, regardless if I am being paid to say it or not. me being a sales person doesn't take away from my knowledge of the product or that the truck does have the largest towing capacity.
> 
> AT member - I don't believe you. You only get paid to say that.
> AT member - leave me alone, I know more than you. You're just a paid mouthpiece.
> 
> :iamwithstupid:


Lol. when the guy leaves truck a, for truck b, and says truck b is the best blah blah blah... then 3 years later contracts change, and suddenly truck a is the best again because of a hilariously absurd excuse... yeah, I wouldn't pay too much attention to his advice on bow choice.


----------



## RossRagan

shootstraight said:


> Lol, nice!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

GMC46514 said:


> Lol. when the guy leaves truck a, for truck b, and says truck b is the best blah blah blah... then 3 years later contracts change, and suddenly truck a is the best again because of a hilariously absurd excuse... yeah, I wouldn't pay too much attention to his advice on bow choice.


So are you saying trucks/bows don't change from time to time?

My own personal opinion (not anyone's fanboy). Matthews bows since the drenalin have been nothing impressive. On the target side everyone was stuck with 10 year old technology when Levi left. All of the sudden in the last couple years they come out with a bunch of new bows. 
a switchback was my last Mathews. I shot some between then and now but was never impressed with any of them until the halon.

The got "caught" by other company's because they stayed still. In the last 3 years they started moving again.

My point is I don't currently shoot Mathews but last year when the halon came out I thought pretty hard about it for the first time since the mid 2000s

I think they brought him back by making improvements and catching up on the target side along with the $$$$$
It's never ever not going to be somewhat about the money. But I've said it before and I'll say it again....he could/would've gotten a life changing amount of money to shoot for anyone. So it's not totally about the money. He had all the leverage here.


----------



## GMC46514

No, I agree that bows change from time to time. he didn't give that as a reason though. He said that his elite wouldn't stay in tune, I've NEVER heard of Elite having tuning issues... and I've got access to hundreds of elite users. had he said that he likes the 8" bh. or speed, or draw, or whatever. that'd make absolute sense to me. 

and I agree, I think Mathews has done a fine job as of lately, aside from their high price.


----------



## bhutso

GMC46514 said:


> No, I agree that bows change from time to time. he didn't give that as a reason though. He said that his elite wouldn't stay in tune, I've NEVER heard of Elite having tuning issues... and I've got access to hundreds of elite users. had he said that he likes the 8" bh. or speed, or draw, or whatever. that'd make absolute sense to me.
> 
> and I agree, I think Mathews has done a fine job as of lately, aside from their high price.


Gotcha 

Yeah I totally agree with the whole not staying in tune thing been silliness 
I've owned elites as well
Always tuned great and stayed in tune

But that was only one of the things he mentioned 
He talked a lot about turn over in elite 
He talked about relationships he had at Mathews that dispite the split never ended
He talked about working together and doing a long term commitment 

I mean he doesn't switch bows a lot 
His whole career except 3 years will likely be spent with Mathews 

It's beyond me why lots of people thing there's something shady about that 
It's another thing he mentioned 
He wanted a long deal 
He didn't want to be chasing new contracts all the time and selling himself 

And it's only one guy (Levi) that takes so much heat for the second change in his entire career


----------



## sagecreek

I'm happy for him.

I wish I could make a living shooting my bow also.


----------



## rockyw

First of all I'm happy for Levi no matter who he shoots for, he could shoot anything and win. The bow he shoots is the company that pays the most period.



> His whole career except 3 years will likely be spent with Mathews



Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't he shoot for Hoyt first? And before Hoyt he was shooting good enough to be asked to shoot for Hoyt, What bow did he shoot then.
Levi is good for the sport so that's great. Will it make me want to shoot Mathews or Elite, no. For Levi shooting bow has gone from a sport to a job.


----------



## tandin93

rockyw said:


> First of all I'm happy for Levi no matter who he shoots for, he could shoot anything and win. The bow he shoots is the company that pays the most period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't he shoot for Hoyt first? And before Hoyt he was shooting good enough to be asked to shoot for Hoyt, What bow did he shoot then.
> Levi is good for the sport so that's great. Will it make me want to shoot Mathews or Elite, no. For Levi shooting bow has gone from a sport to a job.


Listening to the Bowjunky Podcast, Levi said that Mathews was all he had ever shot before 2013. He said they took a chance on him when he was just a kid. I could be wrong, but I don't think he has ever shot anything other than Mathews and Elite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

Could someone show me where he specifically said that his Elites wouldn't stay in tune? I guess I missed that part. I did hear him say he liked a bow that would stay in tune, but didn't hear him say his Elites wouldn't.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Whaack said:


> In a parralell universize.....
> 
> Local truck dealership....
> 
> Levi - hi can I help you sir?
> AT memeber - yes I'm looking for a new truck.
> 
> Levi - Well great, happy to help you. Let me show you this truck.
> AT member - no, I would prefer not to be "sold" anything, even though you know a lot more about trucks than I do.
> 
> Levi - ok, well, can I ask you what type of truck you're looking for?
> AT member - sure, I want a truck that can tow a lot of weight.
> 
> Levi - ok, how about this truck, it has the largest towing capacity in its class.
> AT member - I don't believe you, you are just sayign that because you get paid to say that.
> 
> Levi - well, actually its true, regardless if I am being paid to say it or not. me being a sales person doesn't take away from my knowledge of the product or that the truck does have the largest towing capacity.
> 
> AT member - I don't believe you. You only get paid to say that.
> AT member - leave me alone, I know more than you. You're just a paid mouthpiece.
> 
> :iamwithstupid:


:set1_rolf2: So, so true.


----------



## jakep567

The elite not staying tuned is not the actual tune...he had alot of issues with cam bushings ripping apart 4 sets in a month, also his limb moved and he said that costed him a vegas shootoff...he said he just couldn't trust it


----------



## hunter11

jakep567 said:


> The elite not staying tuned is not the actual tune...he had alot of issues with cam bushings ripping apart 4 sets in a month, also his limb moved and he said that costed him a vegas shootoff...he said he just couldn't trust it


WOW!!!!! That's not good to hear or maybe it is!!!!!


----------



## bhutso

rockyw said:


> First of all I'm happy for Levi no matter who he shoots for, he could shoot anything and win. The bow he shoots is the company that pays the most period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't he shoot for Hoyt first? And before Hoyt he was shooting good enough to be asked to shoot for Hoyt, What bow did he shoot then.
> Levi is good for the sport so that's great. Will it make me want to shoot Mathews or Elite, no. For Levi shooting bow has gone from a sport to a job.


 stating your opinion and typing "period". Doesn't change your opinion to fact.

And as stated above he stated in the podcast that Mathews was all he shot up until 2013 then elite now Mathews again
I choose to believe him, not sure why he would lie about that.
Not sure where you got Hoyt from.

If you really want information and not just speculation the pod cast is a good listen. It's easier to determine what you feel about someone's choices and motives afte listening to them explain it. 
If you don't think he is sincere then that's ok 
Most who have listened dissagree with you


----------



## ppkaprince98

jakep567 said:


> The elite not staying tuned is not the actual tune...he had alot of issues with cam bushings ripping apart 4 sets in a month, also his limb moved and he said that costed him a vegas shootoff...he said he just couldn't trust it


Wow, ^^^^ making Bowtech look better every day!! :set1_applaud:


----------



## bowhuntermitch

jakep567 said:


> The elite not staying tuned is not the actual tune...he had alot of issues with cam bushings ripping apart 4 sets in a month, also his limb moved and he said that costed him a vegas shootoff...he said he just couldn't trust it


Again, how do you know this? I asked earlier in the thread and was never answered.


----------



## bhutso

bowhuntermitch said:


> Again, how do you know this? I asked earlier in the thread and was never answered.


Heard it from a friend who heard it from a friend who heard it from another 

As you said earlier he Never said anything about his elite bows having issues. He did hint at it pretty hard though


----------



## bowhuntermitch

bhutso said:


> Heard it from a friend who heard it from a friend who heard it from another
> 
> As you said earlier he Never said anything about his elite bows having issues. He did hint at it pretty hard though


Exactly it. I don't doubt he had issues, but saying he had issues w/ bearing so often seems a little much. The limb thing does make sense to me. The year after Levi took 2nd in Vegas, they changed the limb pocket for better tolerances/less chance of shift.


----------



## Predator

bhutso said:


> Heard it from a friend who heard it from a friend who heard it from another
> 
> As you said earlier he Never said anything about his elite bows having issues. He did hint at it pretty hard though


He both hinted at it "hard" and also admitted that equipment issues likely cost him a tourney.


----------



## Predator

rockyw said:


> First of all I'm happy for Levi no matter who he shoots for, he could shoot anything and win. The bow he shoots is the company that pays the most period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't he shoot for Hoyt first? And before Hoyt he was shooting good enough to be asked to shoot for Hoyt, What bow did he shoot then.
> Levi is good for the sport so that's great. Will it make me want to shoot Mathews or Elite, no. For Levi shooting bow has gone from a sport to a job.


Nope - never shot for Hoyt that I'm aware of. Mathews most of his life - short stint with elite, back to Mathews for rest of his life (or so he would have you believe).


----------



## sagecreek

I think he said he was shooting an old Hoyt before he was ever sponsored.


----------



## Predator

sagecreek said:


> I think he said he was shooting an old Hoyt before he was ever sponsored.


That could be. I suspect he's shot bows from a lot of brands but I don't believe he has ever "shot for" (in other words been sponsored by) anyone other than Mathews and elite.


----------



## sagecreek

Predator said:


> That could be. I suspect he's shot bows from a lot of brands but I don't believe he has ever "shot for" (in other words been sponsored by) anyone other than Mathews and elite.


Correct


----------



## bhutso

Predator said:


> That could be. I suspect he's shot bows from a lot of brands but I don't believe he has ever "shot for" (in other words been sponsored by) anyone other than Mathews and elite.


What a money grubbing SOB !!! Paid to shoot by two different companies his whole life!!!! Well I never.....

Lol


----------



## Gamover06

Has anyone seen the ne Sear from Trufire...the adjustability looks nice for hinge releases...never shot a hinge before but wanted to add something to the thread to give it a dumb and tick some people off....hahaha people that cant scroll over a thread make me laugh....


----------



## joffutt1

So looks like we found another reason why Levi switched. Youtube video from bowhunting.com interviewing Levi today he stated that he didn't like draw stops that hit against the limbs b/c you can start twisting the limbs pulling against them. 

Looks like there may be some truth to the post on this thread about him having a limb shift and draw stops grinding into the cams in Vegas.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

joffutt1 said:


> So looks like we found another reason why Levi switched. Youtube video from bowhunting.com interviewing Levi today he stated that he didn't like draw stops that hit against the limbs b/c you can start twisting the limbs pulling against them.
> 
> Looks like there may be some truth to the post on this thread about him having a limb shift and draw stops grinding into the cams in Vegas.


I didn't see that video but he did talk about the extremely hard wall of a limb stop not necessarily agreeing with his shot I think during the BowJunky video today....


----------



## COArrow

Seems he can't let go....we all have ex's like that in our past.


----------



## Truck777us

Great for Levi maybe the day will come when he makes his own bow company why not congrads Levi all your hard work pays off

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G360AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1

COArrow said:


> Seems he can't let go....we all have ex's like that in our past.


I wouldn't say that. There's pros and cons to all equipment. He didn't say Elite was junk bet certainly emphasized the ease of tuning and fondness for a softer backwall.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhyno Footer

How does this even get 4,227 replies?


----------



## bstring

Rhyno Footer said:


> How does this even get 4,227 replies?


People like you posting. That's how. 
Now back to it. More Levi!!!


----------



## 138104

Wow, this thread is losing steam...need to get this train chuggin' again! 

Heard Levi kicked a puppy at the ATA and Samantha ate some meat.


----------



## Predator

Now that we've seen the elite 2017 release we know exactly why Levi left in a hurry. Had nothing whatsoever to do with the money after all! LOL!:wink:


----------



## ex-wolverine

Yes it did , even Levi couldn't afford the bows:zip:Not so sure how he could even afford Mathews either 



Predator said:


> Now that we've seen the elite 2017 release we know exactly why Levi left in a hurry. Had nothing whatsoever to do with the money after all! LOL!:wink:


----------



## joffutt1

ex-wolverine said:


> Yes it did , even Levi couldn't afford the bows:zip:Not so sure how he could even afford Mathews either


He gets them for free. That's how.


----------



## Predator

Or he caught wind of the Bruce Buffer/Matt Hughes circus release show and decided that would for sure ruin his image as a reputable archer and hunter.


----------



## ex-wolverine

IT WAS A JOKE!! Just like this thread



joffutt1 said:


> He gets them for free. That's how.


----------



## aeds151

I only know the name from some gimmicky looking arrows the boneheads at my archery shop try to push on ppl. He must be legit to brand hop for cash every year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

aeds151 said:


> I only know the name from some gimmicky looking arrows the boneheads at my archery shop try to push on ppl. He must be legit to brand hop for cash every year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you Bruce buffer by any chance ?


----------



## Whaack

Predator said:


> Now that we've seen the elite 2017 release we know exactly why Levi left in a hurry. Had nothing whatsoever to do with the money after all! LOL!:wink:


Man I agree with you! [emoji12]


----------



## mrp

I saw on the tv program I was watching where Levi hiked a mighty long ways and shot down the mountain and skilled a really nice ram animal. 

That's when I decided I would shoot Mathews like the ram animal Hunter.


----------



## primal-bow

hey Levi,
can you does this to you're Mathews bow?

View attachment 5345689


----------



## arrowfletcher85

primal-bow said:


> hey Levi,
> can you does this to you're Mathews bow?
> 
> View attachment 5345689


These bows really have my attention! 

Fletch


----------



## attackone

aeds151 said:


> I only know the name from some gimmicky looking arrows the boneheads at my archery shop try to push on ppl. He must be legit to brand hop for cash every year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he actually doesnt brand hop every year. He shot mathews for i think 18 years. Then he decided to try elite and was there for 3 years, sounds like he left for a few reasons, other then money it seems like management might have been another factor.


----------



## gcab

[QUOTE=primal


why exactly is a bow being able to balance like that relevant? toss a sight on and a side rod, and all set.


----------



## spike camp

primal-bow said:


> hey Levi,
> can you does this to you're Mathews bow?
> 
> View attachment 5345689


I believe you're asking: 
Hey Levi,can you do this to your Mathews bow?

I believe Levi's answer would be:
I'm not sure. Ive never tried, because it is pointless.


----------



## WCork

spike camp said:


> I believe you're asking:
> Hey Levi,can you do this to your Mathews bow?
> 
> I believe Levi's answer would be:
> I'm not sure. Ive never tried, because it is pointless.


:set1_applaud:


----------



## primal-bow

gcab said:


> why exactly is a bow being able to balance like that relevant? toss a sight on and a side rod, and all set.





spike camp said:


> I believe you're asking:
> Hey Levi,can you do this to your Mathews bow?
> 
> I believe Levi's answer would be:
> I'm not sure. Ive never tried, because it is pointless.


I'm sorry you guys are jealous.


----------



## 48archer

ex-wolverine said:


> IT WAS A JOKE!! Just like this thread


Finally...a post worth reading! :thumbs_up


----------



## tandin93

spike camp said:


> I believe you're asking:
> Hey Levi,can you do this to your Mathews bow?
> 
> I believe Levi's answer would be:
> I'm not sure. Ive never tried, because it is pointless.


Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huckfinn38

mrp said:


> I saw on the tv program I was watching where Levi hiked a mighty long ways and shot down the mountain and skilled a really nice ram animal.
> 
> That's when I decided I would shoot Mathews like the ram animal Hunter.


I loves prime, dont own a matthews, but have never done that at anytime shooting. In addition once stabs rests and sights are added this would not happen. 
Sorry meant to quote primal-bow


----------



## primal-bow

huckfinn38 said:


> I loves prime, dont own a matthews, but have never done that at anytime shooting. In addition once stabs rests and sights are added this would not happen.
> Sorry meant to quote primal-bow


prime is/was where elite was a few year ago and I feel with new centergy line will help take them to a whole new level.

and even with the centergy fully set up it's still the best balance bow out on the market in 2017.

Levi should have switch to them!


----------



## bhutso

primal-bow said:


> prime is/was where elite was a few year ago and I feel with new centergy line will help take them to a whole new level.
> 
> and even with the centergy fully set up it's still the best balance bow out on the market in 2017.
> 
> Levi should have switch to them!


Elite wouldn't be where they are without Levi 
Prime likely won't get there without him either (unless cuz just tears it up) But they should be held in much higher regard than they are. Top of the line bow for sure


----------



## MI1

This thread is still going...My gosh

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## Jaliv92

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

primal-bow said:


> hey Levi,
> can you does this to you're Mathews bow?
> 
> View attachment 5345689


If you actually shot a bow parallel to the ground and didn't add accessories that would be something special. And I'm sure you are the last guy Prime wants promoting their bow.


----------



## RossRagan

Now I gotta go strip my Halon 32 and see where it balances. Dang it anyway 'cuz it just got it shooting perfect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biddz7x

200 pages


----------



## bhutso

biddz7x said:


> 200 pages


They say it can't be done


----------



## jmy214

I don't see nothin wrong... with a little bump...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowtechshoot

I still pooping 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack

jmy214 said:


> I don't see nothin wrong... with a little bump...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wholeheartedly agree. With that said.....ttt.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

bhutso said:


> Elite wouldn't be where they are without Levi
> Prime likely won't get there without him either (unless cuz just tears it up) But they should be held in much higher regard than they are. Top of the line bow for sure


Cousins has his V2 rolling... shooting a 689 at Iowa is stout...


----------



## miwolverines

I saw Levi and Hank Parker getting awfully chummy at ATA. Obviously there's a c'mere deer/shwacker connection there, but I believe it's all smoke and mirrors. Samantha clearly stated that Levi wants a bass boat in the "announcement" video. He obviously just wants to limp through 10 years w/ Mathews and continue with NTG, but I expect his tourny career is winding down and he will pursue his dream of dominating the b.a.s.s. elite series. He's from NC right? It's all right there in front of our faces folks. 

Soon people will be staying "Kevin Van who???"


----------



## Lazarus

miwolverines said:


> Soon people will be staying "Kevin Van who???"



Just a side note, those who've been around him for more than about 30 seconds already do. 

Back to Levi. :teeth:


----------



## sharptrenton

miwolverines said:


> I saw Levi and Hank Parker getting awfully chummy at ATA. Obviously there's a c'mere deer/shwacker connection there, but I believe it's all smoke and mirrors. Samantha clearly stated that Levi wants a bass boat in the "announcement" video. He obviously just wants to limp through 10 years w/ Mathews and continue with NTG, but I expect his tourny career is winding down and he will pursue his dream of dominating the b.a.s.s. elite series. He's from NC right? It's all right there in front of our faces folks.
> 
> Soon people will be staying "Kevin Van who???"


I have seen some of the BASS and FLW pro's with bow company's as sponsors so I think it would be neat to have a bass boat company sponsor a top archer. Maybe we will see Ranger on Levi's jersey before long.


----------



## bstring

No way. Page 2. Back to the top


----------



## MI1

sharptrenton said:


> I have seen some of the BASS and FLW pro's with bow company's as sponsors so I think it would be neat to have a bass boat company sponsor a top archer. Maybe we will see Ranger on Levi's jersey before long.


Lol....I'm friends with kvd....
Levi can't outfish him...Trust me!! Holy cow funniest thing I will hear all day
The guy is unbelievable.
kev and his brother Randy are very good hunters.

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## miwolverines

MI1 said:


> sharptrenton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen some of the BASS and FLW pro's with bow company's as sponsors so I think it would be neat to have a bass boat company sponsor a top archer. Maybe we will see Ranger on Levi's jersey before long.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol....I'm friends with kvd....
> Levi can't outfish him...Trust me!! Holy cow funniest thing I will hear all day
> The guy is unbelievable.
> kev and his brother Randy are very good hunters.
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project
Click to expand...

Guess we'll see when Levi joins the elites. 

I hear there's a big announcement coming soon out of the zoo. KVD dropping Nitro. Maybe Levi will hook up with them and Kevin will go to Triton. Yes, that's got to be it. No way KVD would go to something not sold at D and R...


----------



## kwanjangnihm

after being away for 7 years, I put my pride on the back burner and am back in the Mathews brothel - I bought a chill R to support my obsession with Leviticus!

if Levi can come back home, so can I - its awesome to be back in the fold.............


----------



## magoo1500

I sure hope Levi's career don't fade as fast as this thread is....oh wait.....


----------



## miwolverines

kwanjangnihm said:


> after being away for 7 years, I put my pride on the back burner and am back in the Mathews brothel - I bought a chill R to support my obsession with Leviticus!
> 
> if Levi can come back home, so can I - its awesome to be back in the fold.............


Smart move. I haven't shot one since the Switchback. I'd better hit the classifieds before they are all gone!


----------



## biddz7x

Doesn't he live in Pa?


----------



## miwolverines

biddz7x said:


> Doesn't he live in Pa?


I have no idea. 
He always talks about being a NC ******* on NTG.


----------



## biddz7x

Somewhere I heard he was.


----------



## Huntin Hard

biddz7x said:


> Doesn't he live in Pa?


Yeah he lives in Uniontown, PA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii

Huntin Hard said:


> Yeah he lives in Uniontown, PA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why he held his big tourney in PA.


----------



## primal-bow

carlosii said:


> That's why he held his big tourney in PA.


only an 1hr drive for me.


----------



## Jaliv92

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

He better win at LAS this weekend or his switch was a bust.


----------



## Tkid1221

Man thread beat up.


----------



## 138104

Levi is in 27th, 6 shots behind. He has been quiet on social media and Samantha had a couple of strange posts. Hope all is well with the Morgan's.


----------



## miwolverines

I saw a vid from ata where he explained the down side to limb stops and how superior cable stops on his Halon32 are. 

Anyone remember the NTG episode a year or 2 ago where he talked about how great the Elite dual limb stops are???


----------



## cowdocdvm

Perry24 said:


> Levi is in 27th, 6 shots behind. He has been quiet on social media and Samantha had a couple of strange posts. Hope all is well with the Morgan's.


Strange posts? Please elaborate


----------



## bhutso

cowdocdvm said:


> Strange posts? Please elaborate


First she stopped eating meat
Now she has a couple posts that make you think life isn't so great

I think the two are related 

Her and Levi are feeling the effects of meatlessness and they also haven't had any pudding.


----------



## coastiehunter2

Perry24 said:


> Levi is in 27th, 6 shots behind. He has been quiet on social media and Samantha had a couple of strange posts. Hope all is well with the Morgan's.


Just flat out weird and embarrassing.


----------



## 138104

bhutso said:


> First she stopped eating meat
> Now she has a couple posts that make you think life isn't so great
> 
> I think the two are related
> 
> Her and Levi are feeling the effects of meatlessness and they also haven't had any pudding.


This ^^^


----------



## cowdocdvm

Is she seriously a vegetarian now?


----------



## Superbike1

Maybe it's religious. At the church I attend, the Daniel fast ended today. It's a 21 day fast. Not totally but, no meat,eggs,milk etc. Only veggies. Maybe that's it.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

Superbike1 said:


> Maybe it's religious. At the church I attend, the Daniel fast ended today. It's a 21 day fast. Not totally but, no meat,eggs,milk etc. Only veggies. Maybe that's it.
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


She relates it to God and wanting to live longer and pay attention to what she puts in her body 
Says she didn't go full vegetarian but is giving up meat for awhile. Eating raw Organic foods.
She claims it cures every disease including cancer and that meat rots in your stomach and kills you. 

It's all on Facebook 
Her page is public so you don't have to be friends to read it. It's interesting to say the least

I'm sure I've misquoted her a little but that's my take on what she has been saying 
It's weird


----------



## miwolverines

bhutso said:


> cowdocdvm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange posts? Please elaborate
> 
> 
> 
> Her and Levi are feeling the effects of meatlessness and they also haven't had any pudding.
Click to expand...

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat!


----------



## Ybuck

miwolverines said:


> I saw a vid from ata where he explained the down side to limb stops and how superior cable stops on his Halon32 are.
> 
> Anyone remember the NTG episode a year or 2 ago where he talked about how great the Elite dual limb stops are???


 Just wouldnt be right to say it any other way. Dont overthink it, and good luck!


----------



## bhutso

miwolverines said:


> How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat!


----------



## Garceau

BAArcher said:


> Who the hell is Jacob Marlow?


The young fella that just beat Broadwater and Gellenthein head to head at Lancaster......deserves everything he has coming !

Great kid

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1

bhutso said:


> First she stopped eating meat
> Now she has a couple posts that make you think life isn't so great
> 
> I think the two are related
> 
> Her and Levi are feeling the effects of meatlessness and they also haven't had any pudding.



Dude, get a life. lol


----------



## Dreamer

Perry24 said:


> Levi is in 27th, 6 shots behind.


He didn't make his money shooting spots. He got where he is today because of 3d. Also, the way Schloesser was shooting, no one else had a chance to win Lancaster this year


----------



## 138104

Dreamer said:


> He didn't make his money shooting spots. He got where he is today because of 3d. Also, the way Schloesser was shooting, no one else had a chance to win Lancaster this year


Levi didn't even make the shootdown. I am pretty sure he expected to do better than that. Must be the cable stops....


----------



## Mr. October

Garceau said:


> The young fella that just beat Broadwater and Gellenthein head to head at Lancaster......deserves everything he has coming !
> 
> Great kid
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


He was fun to watch. I was pulling for him all the way.


----------



## Dreamer

Perry24 said:


> Levi didn't even make the shootdown. I am pretty sure he expected to do better than that. Must be the cable stops....


perhaps, but there are a lot of stud shooters at Lancaster, including many of the top ranked according to world archery (where Levi isn't even ranked)


----------



## aperture

Awesome!!


----------



## adam0321

Perry24 said:


> Levi didn't even make the shootdown. I am pretty sure he expected to do better than that. Must be the cable stops....


Neither did Reo, that was a shock. I was pulling for Chance. Jacob is impressive though. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## adam0321

dnv23 said:


> If you actually shot a bow parallel to the ground and didn't add accessories that would be something special. And I'm sure you are the last guy Prime wants promoting their bow.


Now that was funny. It's just like when a scope company shows their scope driving a nail. Why the he'll would I ever take a scope off a rifle to drive a nail. I get it speaks to durability but come on.


brushdog said:


> I heard Oneida is trying to pick him up too? LOL
> 
> Come contract time, everyone will know where he ends up





wvminer said:


> Yea you'll find out in a couples months. I'd say he is staying with elite.



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bpipe95

Oye, the amount crazy in this thread, this guys life and his wife is shocking!

On one hand it's amazing to see a company bet 10 years on an athlete, on the other hand looking at this whole thing from a point of someone totally new to the sport, I can't see any of it ending all that well after the rubber hits the road. Heck they guys wife already looks to be nuttier than squirrel poop and it's not even year into the contract.


----------



## adam0321

at the end of the day he shoots bows and hunts for a living. and in now a millionaire, how bad can life be?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## miwolverines

Mr. October said:


> Garceau said:
> 
> 
> 
> The young fella that just beat Broadwater and Gellenthein head to head at Lancaster......deserves everything he has coming !
> 
> Great kid
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> He was fun to watch. I was pulling for him all the way.
Click to expand...

I just watched it last night on YouTube. That kid was great...love his sense of humor. 

Off subject....watching Broadwater, his pointer finger was literally resting on top of his shelf. Did he shoot his Hoyts that way? I don't think I've ever seen anyone grip a bow that way.


----------



## Garceau

I noticed the same thing. I was really surprised at his hand position on that riser/shelf.


----------



## bsp5019

miwolverines said:


> I just watched it last night on YouTube. That kid was great...love his sense of humor.
> 
> Off subject....watching Broadwater, his pointer finger was literally resting on top of his shelf. Did he shoot his Hoyts that way? I don't think I've ever seen anyone grip a bow that way.


That would be rather hard to do that considering his Hoyts were shoot through risers and it'd be physically impossible to get your hand on the shelf like that that.


With that said, he is not the first archer I have seen shoot with this method of grip placement. Jesse's may be one of the more exaggerated "shelf grips" I have seen, but I have seen elsewhere. Its probably a comfort and learning thing for him coming from Hoyt to Mathews. The last couple years Hoyt had adjustable grips from the factor on their bows and it may be just him trying to replicate that feeling.


----------



## Axo24

How do you guys keep up with all this stuff. So did Levi even shoot the Lancaster thing? And I'd like to see a pic of Broadwaters grip...


----------



## Huntin Hard

cowdocdvm said:


> Is she seriously a vegetarian now?


No.....she said on facebook that she wasn't eating meat for 1 week to eat clean and good food and people are stupid and went ballistic thinking she was a vegetarian and blasted them for no reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Axo24 said:


> How do you guys keep up with all this stuff. So did Levi even shoot the Lancaster thing? And I'd like to see a pic of Broadwaters grip...


Yes, he shot. He took 27th (I think...may have been 23rd). Go to Lancasters Youtube page to see Jesse's grip.


----------



## 138104

Axo24 said:


> How do you guys keep up with all this stuff. So did Levi even shoot the Lancaster thing? And I'd like to see a pic of Broadwaters grip...


The LAS Classic was streaming live on YouTube. The results were posted daily on LAS website.


----------



## mikesmith66

Jesse's Grip


----------



## miwolverines

Axo24 said:


> How do you guys keep up with all this stuff. So did Levi even shoot the Lancaster thing? And I'd like to see a pic of Broadwaters grip...


Don't know about Levi shooting, but you can watch the shoot down on YouTube. It's lengthy, so if you're only interested in Broadwater's grip you'll have to forward to the later 3rd of the video, maybe more. I want to say he took 5th. 

Good point made about the Hoyt shoot through risers. I forgot about that...


----------



## sagecreek

Perry24 said:


> Levi didn't even make the shootdown. I am pretty sure he expected to do better than that. Must be the cable stops....


Someone heard him complaining when he left the building saying his bow came out of tune and the bearings went bad. lain: :secret: :wink: :tongue:


----------



## bowhuntermitch

mikesmith66 said:


> Jesse's Grip


I think it's probably worse than it looks. The factory grip (which he removed) acts as part of the shelf if I'm not mistaken. Remove that, and you're not left with a whole lot of shelf left.


----------



## 138104

sagecreek said:


> someone heard him complaining when he left the building saying his bow came out of tune and the bearings went bad. lain: :secret: :wink: :tongue:


lol!


----------



## ppkaprince98

miwolverines said:


> Don't know about Levi shooting, but you can watch the shoot down on YouTube. It's lengthy, so if you're only interested in Broadwater's grip you'll have to forward to the later 3rd of the video, maybe more. I want to say he took 5th.
> 
> Good point made about the Hoyt shoot through risers. I forgot about that...






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek

That is some "over the top" shooting for sure.


----------



## Axo24

Thx guys.... I know my Halon likes to be gripped high but dang lol. How do the vanes not hit his finger


----------



## 138104

For those keeping score, he finished 13th his first season with Elite. He was 27th his first season back at Mathews.


----------



## rok1167

Ttt


----------



## 138104

Shoot 299 day 1 at Vegas. Shot a solid 300 today. 599, 55X overall. Will have to win the lucky dog to make the shoot down.


----------



## Garceau

MAD 6 said:


> That's just great - Throw money at a prepubescent archer, these companies need to cut staff, not add more. Bows are expensive enough without having my to pay these ridiculous sums of money to shoot.


Not to keep beating this dead horse. But Jacob had a pretty good showing again this weekend beating everyone in the new known pro...... cousins, Jesse, Stephan Hansen etc

I think elite knew what they were doing

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

Garceau said:


> Not to keep beating this dead horse. But Jacob had a pretty good showing again this weekend beating everyone in the new known pro...... cousins, Jesse, Stephan Hansen etc
> 
> I think elite knew what they were doing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good point, I thought Elite would struggle to make the podiums at these big events. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## bsp5019

Garceau said:


> Not to keep beating this dead horse. But Jacob had a pretty good showing again this weekend beating everyone in the new known pro...... cousins, Jesse, Stephan Hansen etc
> 
> I think elite knew what they were doing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Gomez also came out of the door swinging as well. 2nd in BHFS at Vegas, loosing to Tim Ewers (who aint no slouch!) by one baby X, and then pretty much dominates from the gate drop at Foley.........all with a "hunting" bow may I add. Good for him. I like it when a short draw length guy does well lol


----------



## 138104

bsp5019 said:


> Gomez also came out of the door swinging as well. 2nd in BHFS at Vegas, loosing to Tim Ewers (who aint no slouch!) by one baby X, and then pretty much dominates from the gate drop at Foley.........all with a "hunting" bow may I add. Good for him. I like it when a short draw length guy does well lol


I hope Gomez can keep it up and knock Levi off of his pedestal. When Levi left Mathews for Elite, he never said anything negative about Mathews. Now that he left Elite, he likes to make snide comments on social media. I guess that just speaks to his true character.


----------



## BAArcher

BAArcher said:


> Perhaps Elite dropped Levi after signing Jacob Marlow?


Remember my post from Nov 2016? Just say'n!!


----------



## carlosii

Looks like Samantha struggled as well with the Mathews.


----------



## PT1911

Levi struggled?


----------



## hunter11

174 pages....seriously!!!!!! About Levi shooting Mathews and his wife not eating meat for awhile.......SMH


----------



## carlosii

PT1911 said:


> Levi struggled?


I know...all things are relative. 
Compared to us mere mortals he shoots great. But he's been a dominate force for some time now and to see him unable to crack the top three makes it look like he's in a struggle.
But, like they say, you can't keep a good man down...guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## bhutso

carlosii said:


> I know...all things are relative.
> Compared to us mere mortals he shoots great. But he's been a dominate force for some time now and to see him unable to crack the top three makes it look like he's in a struggle.
> But, like they say, you can't keep a good man down...guess we'll wait and see.


I think if you watch the shoot down he could have been top three very easily if that was his goal 
He went for broke trying to come back instead of shooting for 2nd


----------



## bhutso

hunter11 said:


> 174 pages....seriously!!!!!! About Levi shooting Mathews and his wife not eating meat for awhile.......SMH


Thanks for helping get it to 175


----------



## Padgett

I have watched Levi in shoot downs many many times and more times than not he destroys people in them because he is playing to win. Sometimes it just doesn't work out.


----------



## shootstraight

bhutso said:


> I think if you watch the shoot down he could have been top three very easily if that was his goal
> He went for broke trying to come back instead of shooting for 2nd


No, pretty sure it was a bent axle..


----------



## bowhuntermitch

bhutso said:


> I think if you watch the shoot down he could have been top three very easily if that was his goal
> He went for broke trying to come back instead of shooting for 2nd


Yup. He's not the type to "play it safe" for 2nd or 3rd. It's either all or nothing, and that didn't work out for this this time. It usually does work for him.










That being said, I think Tommy Gomez is going to be tough to beat this year.


----------



## bhutso

shootstraight said:


> No, pretty sure it was a bent axle..


Lol didn't bother Gomez


----------



## Padgett

I saw where Samantha struggled but she is a really strong 3d shooter and some of the courses were just not easy and if you were off any at all with your bow or your guessing you were going to see some really bad things happen because the targets were just tough. I have walked around the courses easily and I have also gotten my butt kicked by them which makes them a national tournament.


----------



## sagecreek

I think Levi had some bad cam bearings and the bow came out of tune. JMO. lain:


----------



## A-A-Ron

sagecreek said:


> I think Levi had some bad cam bearings and the bow came out of tune. JMO. lain:


Bahahahah yeah that's what I was thinking. Those elites just won't hold their tune! Can't believe he said that. Lmao!


----------



## deermyster

bhutso said:


> I think if you watch the shoot down he could have been top three very easily if that was his goal
> He went for broke trying to come back instead of shooting for 2nd


Lol.....


----------



## 138104

Apparently, Mathews must not hold a tune either. He didn't even make the Shootdown at Ft Benning!


----------



## PFD42

Or it could be the competition is getting better . As I see it a Mathews HalonX , HalonX comp and a TRX swept the podium in open pro.


----------



## dugly

Who the sam-heck is Levi Morgan?


----------



## COArrow

PFD42 said:


> Or it could be the competition is getting better . As I see it a Mathews HalonX , HalonX comp and a TRX swept the podium in open pro.


I agree, think Elite cut ties at a good time.


----------



## ex-wolverine

If you don't know "give up you're bow" 



dugly said:


> Who the sam-heck is Levi Morgan?


----------



## shootstraight

ex-wolverine said:


> If you don't know "give up you're bow"


"your" :wink:


----------



## dugly

ex-wolverine said:


> If you don't know "give up you're bow"


 Hmmm, don't want to know that bad.


----------



## nhbowhunter76

Boo


----------



## trucker3573

This thread is still going?? Its getting almost as creepy as the Stephen Hawkins ad I keep seeing on here.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pottergreg

175?


----------



## whack n stack

Ttt

Quality bear hunts in NW Ontario


----------



## GMC46514

175? good thing he signed a 10 year contract, hopefully its not strictly 3d tournament performance related.


----------



## GMC46514

yay. I got it to 175


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Soooo anyone see that Levi guy win Paris ASA with his....Mathews. :darkbeer:


----------



## bhutso

I did !

I also saw his interview where he basically went to the Mathews engineers and had them invent new mods for it until they came up with something that felt more like an elite lol


----------



## Larry brown

bhutso said:


> I did !
> 
> I also saw his interview where he basically went to the Mathews engineers and had them invent new mods for it until they came up with something that felt more like an elite lol


That's interesting do you have a link? I was wondering about going from Mathews to elite to Mathews again. I like a solid wall but don't care for a elite back wall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

bhutso said:


> I did !
> 
> I also saw his interview where he basically went to the Mathews engineers and had them invent new mods for it until they came up with something that felt more like an elite lol


Oh my, where's the link to that...lol!


----------



## 138104

I was great to see Darrin on the podium.


----------



## griffwar

bhutso said:


> I did !
> 
> I also saw his interview where he basically went to the Mathews engineers and had them invent new mods for it until they came up with something that felt more like an elite lol


I want to see a link! I seen one where he was showing the new mods for certain bows, but they where only 80% nothing Elite like at all.


----------



## bhutso

Don't take me too literal fellas

It was his bowjunky podcast I believe 

He makes mention of shooting a relax shot for so many years with elite because that is really the only option with limb stops and then going back to the Mathews which I know from experience if you try to relax on it your are gonna have a bad time.

He is just discussing the process of getting the valley and letoff right for him so he can shoot a little more relaxed


----------



## adam0321

bhutso said:


> Don't take me too literal fellas
> 
> It was his bowjunky podcast I believe
> 
> He makes mention of shooting a relax shot for so many years with elite because that is really the only option with limb stops and then going back to the Mathews which I know from experience if you try to relax on it your are gonna have a bad time.
> 
> He is just discussing the process of getting the valley and letoff right for him so he can shoot a little more relaxed


not with a conquest 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

adam0321 said:


> not with a conquest
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Agree


----------



## adam0321

bhutso said:


> Agree


I bought a Halon X comp and sold it for 3 used conquest 4s. Now I have 2 for outdoor and two for indoor. I love that old bow

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamer

I really think Levi and Samantha have reached the pinnacle of celebrity status when it comes to archery. 175 pages is impressive, but I feel the Morgans could take their star power and archery paparazzi following even further... after all the one thing that would truly cause the AT servers to melt down has yet to occur: an archery celebrity sex tape :mg:

No disrespect for Levi, but I for one will be waiting on Samantha's solo release :icon_1_lol:


----------



## A-A-Ron

Dreamer said:


> I really think Levi and Samantha have reached the pinnacle of celebrity status when it comes to archery. 175 pages is impressive, but I feel the Morgans could take their star power and archery paparazzi following even further... after all the one thing that would truly cause the AT servers to melt down has yet to occur: an archery celebrity sex tape :mg:
> 
> No disrespect for Levi, but I for one will be waiting on Samantha's solo release :icon_1_lol:




Wow, just wow.


----------



## highwaynorth

mikesmith66 said:


> Jesse's Grip


I'd like to know how the fletch doesn't hit his finger.


----------



## CMR4

The amount of dumbassedness in this thread is mind boggling........


----------



## Coug09

Perry24 said:


> I hope Gomez can keep it up and knock Levi off of his pedestal. When Levi left Mathews for Elite, he never said anything negative about Mathews. Now that he left Elite, he likes to make snide comments on social media. I guess that just speaks to his true character.


Maybe it says more about Elite than it does Levi. It really sounds like he was frustrated with Elite on all levels. 

Here we are with two tournaments to go and Levi's lowest score is 17up and has a big SOY lead. Gomez hasn't heard the gun fire since Foley really and McCarthy is the only one pushing Levi. The TRX's have shown well this year. 

Jesse on the other hand, is still figuring things out. Look for Mathews to come out with something geared more towards what he likes this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider

I'm pretty sure letting Levi go to Elite and lower their reputation was a Mathews idea all the time. They planned it. Believe me.


----------



## RossRagan

Outsider said:


> I'm pretty sure letting Levi go to Elite and lower their reputation was a Mathews idea all the time. They planned it. Believe me.


🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ickybones

So is elite a better bow than mathews. So Levi did bad, but his record is still impressive no matter the circumstances we all get replaced by younger and better performers. Look at tiger woods.... It happens


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Levi and all the top pros could shoot any of the major brands and win, it all comes back to who will pay the most dollars.


----------



## Mdaulton

Who is this Levi guy you speak of? I don't want to read all of those other post's so would you mind starting over please?


----------



## pinwheeled

Mdaulton said:


> Who is this Levi guy you speak of? I don't want to read all of those other post's so would you mind starting over please?


ya what he said


----------



## Ickybones

Hmmmm, Google is your friend lol... Levi Morgan


----------



## ravensgait

Levi Morgan, isn't he the guy who developed the Morgan Horse breed !!!


----------



## iceman14

I can't believe he doesn't have his own brand of whiskey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChappyHOYT

iceman14 said:


> I can't believe he doesn't have his own brand of whiskey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or steaks.


----------



## adam0321

iceman14 said:


> I can't believe he doesn't have his own brand of whiskey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder if that has anything to do with his christen values. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rok1167

Bump


----------



## BeastofEast

^ wth are u bumping a thread up like this for?


----------



## WASHECA

OMG HOW DID THIS GET BACK UP!!!!!!! will somebody please find levi's bow!!!!!!


----------



## rok1167

Nostalgia


----------



## bow shooter

rok1167 said:


> Bump


Do you live in Colorado? Put the cookies down


----------



## conservewild

Levi was struggling to keep it together with Elite went back to what works well


----------



## shootstraight

conservewild said:


> Levi was struggling to keep it together with Elite went back to what works well


Ahh no-ew.. Lost his string of shooter of the years shooting Mathews, wouldn’t have happened if he’d have stayed with Elite!


----------



## trucker3573

adam0321 said:


> I wonder if that has anything to do with his christen values.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought his wife’s name was Samantha??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Done Right

conservewild said:


> Levi was struggling to keep it together with Elite went back to what works well


Lets get it straight He went back to what paid him more Money..


----------



## spike camp

Done Right said:


> Lets get it straight He went back to what paid him more Money..


Nope...a ‘higher power’ instructed him on what to do.


----------



## rok1167

spike camp said:


> Done Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets get it straight He went back to what paid him more Money..
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...a ‘higher power’ instructed him on what to do.
Click to expand...

Praying about making the best decision is far from Gods instruction. Don’t act like everyone here doesn’t factor money into career decisions, further yet, consider it the most important factor.


----------



## Whaack

spike camp said:


> Nope...a ‘higher power’ instructed him on what to do.


Mock all you want. Many of us, myself included, pray about every aspect of our lives. Especially ones that pertain to providing for our family. 

If you’re a Christ follower and not praying about such things your missing out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

Whaack said:


> Mock all you want. Many of us, myself included, pray about every aspect of our lives. Especially ones that pertain to providing for our family.
> 
> If you’re a Christ follower and not praying about such things your missing out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93

Hunting season is definitely over in a lot of places.. it didn’t take long for this thing to be resurrected!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp

Whaack said:


> Mock all you want. Many of us, myself included, pray about every aspect of our lives. Especially ones that pertain to providing for our family.
> 
> If you’re a Christ follower and not praying about such things your missing out.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes, I found his statement that god or Jesus or whatever told him to switch brands absolutely ridiculous.

I’m not missing out on anything, either.

Money
Money 
Money 
Show Levi the Money!


----------



## WASHECA

if someone swears or bashes will this thread get deleted???????


----------



## Thundersnow

He went and shot all the bows for 2017 and the Mathews bows chose him.... that is the only right way to find out what you should shoot!


----------

